#ubuntu-si 2011-05-23
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaa
<nafisa> nič
<bogdanov> ima der rauber
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6O2ncUKvlg
<bogdanov> ;)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Nelly - Just A Dream&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> lejga čefurja k nelly posluša!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Problemi z inštalacijo programa Smart Notebook 10 za ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4964/new/posts/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, se nič ne nauživaš tvojih mumil?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa, lahko prosim nehaš s tem?
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ja, sprašujem te, če se nič ne učiš, bemu mast
<bogdanov> drazenkoo
<nafisa> ko si rekel, da se zadevaš z znanjem :D
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Problemi z inštalacijo programa Smart Notebook 10 za ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4964/new/posts/
<Pepelka> Problemi z inštalacijo programa Smart Notebook 10 za ubuntu (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> a to ni znanje?????
<CrazyLemon> a ni??????
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> ja no ... to je bol tako ... kaj pa vem ... u izi, veš?
<CrazyLemon> no preber ti tist readme pa da vidmo če je v easy!!
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> toje lamersko
<bogdanov> odoh
<bogdanov> u casinoo
<bogdanov> BBL
<bogdanov> AJ
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> dab zgubu plačo
<CrazyLemon> aj!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> :SSSS
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> V zahvalo pričakujem da boš svojim učencem na dolgo in široko razlagal kaj je Ubuntu
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ni smešno
<CrazyLemon> mumilarka :p
<nafisa> js sem že 3 stravila na ubuntu :))
<nafisa> sm ok dilerka?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<nafisa> ka mi pol praviš, da sm mumilarka?
<nafisa> če sm slaba?
<CrazyLemon> mumilarji so slabi dilerji
<nafisa> ajaaaaa
<nafisa> zaj vem, zakaj mi tako praviš
<CrazyLemon> no lepo da tvoji možgani okrevajo od prevelike   uporabe nedovoljenih substanc!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> rofl
<CrazyLemon> nč..sleep tajm
<CrazyLemon> n8 mumilarka
<CrazyLemon> stay away from drugs
<nafisa> ma, mam u sobi ...
<nafisa> am ... kokice
<nafisa> lepo spi, brihta
<nafisa> http://www.break.com/index/two-girls-one-cyst.html?mrr=we
<Pepelka> Gross Cyst Video - Two Girls One Cyst Video
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> spusiv
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> ajd
<upd> ay
<nafisa> o, upd je Å¡e pokonci
<upd> mja glih dam prišel
<nafisa> ja, sem vidla
<nafisa> da si bil v živalskem vrtu
<nafisa> kak blo? :P
<upd> super
<nafisa> kliknem na FB na home ... pa mi fan page od will-a smith-a odpre :S
<upd> heh
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLxGfGAReGY&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Azuro feat. Elly - Ti Amo (Official HD Video) 1080&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> kak je huuud
<upd> zjd pa spat
<upd> ln.
 * nafisa is away: Sexam ... ne moti!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Poljubna nastavitev razporeda tipkovnice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4968/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<napsy> se kdo spozna kaj na Makefile?
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/vlada-umaknila-spot-z-ursko-cepin.html
<Pepelka> Vlada umaknila spot z Urško Čepin - 24ur.com
<nafisa> sam mi ne naloži :s
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> men se lula
<nafisa> te pa idi lulat, ne?
<CrazyLemon> ne bom!
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo napisal kako novico @ ubuntu.si ? :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: kaj se pa je zgodil da bo treba novico napisat? :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy jah zgodil se je to da ni noben novice napisal že en teden :D
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> mene zanima kak lahko preverim če cron pravilno dela
<CrazyLemon> stupid answer: "reboot ? "
<CrazyLemon> smart answer: "  "
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡el!
<nafisa> jao jao
 * nafisa is back (gone 10:23:30)
<nafisa> volja :\
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyMelon a si tu kliton?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: sm debeli
<alyosha> ma ja dok  ti odpišeš:D
<alyosha> se mi je instalacija ustavla na 33% pri formatiranju enih 10min
<alyosha> pa sem mislu da je zaštekalo
<alyosha> ma je samo rablo tolko časa
<alyosha> ki je velik disk
<alyosha> pa me je to zanimalo
<alyosha> al je normalno al ne
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> torej tebe zanima zakaj za vraga ni zaštekalo
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha>  nisi resen
<alyosha> kaj to ko me sprasuje na začetku
<alyosha> kao če ta disk
<alyosha> neki spremenim u ahacsomething
<alyosha> kaj je to?
<alyosha> neda se mi preeč googlat ki ti veš to iz glave
<alyosha> ki si Å¡kolovan:D
<CrazyMelon> emmm
<CrazyMelon> to je tista fora z SATA diski
<alyosha> da
<alyosha> jz samo skipam zdj
<alyosha> pomoje ne rabi to
<alyosha> jel tako?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ma po moje niti
<CrazyMelon> ker če OS ne podpira sata diskov
<CrazyMelon> pol ga vrži v smeti
<CrazyMelon> si dobu rame?
<alyosha> ma sem kurac
<alyosha> lopovi grdi
<alyosha> furam na 1gb :/
<CrazyMelon> luzr :S
<alyosha> ammm kako ze switchan userja u terminalu
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyMelon> pa upam da si gor dal 64bit OS
<alyosha> ne zakaj?
<alyosha> bi mogu a?
<alyosha> lih sem studiraw
<CrazyMelon> zaradi ramov??
<alyosha> zdj ko se je instaliralo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj ne
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> nebo tko ql je tako?
<alyosha> pizda mu smotana
<CrazyMelon> jah..če hočeš uporabljat cca. 3.2GB rama
<CrazyMelon> je tudi tko kul ja
<CrazyMelon> TISTI KI MI JE PISAL NA PRIVAT NAJ MI PIÅ E TUKAJ
<CrazyMelon> KER NE VEM SWITCHAT OKNA
<CrazyMelon> :)))))))))
<R33D3M33R> lawl
<R33D3M33R> :D
<R33D3M33R> a to imaš telefon ali kaj?
<CrazyMelon> ta byobu je čudn..in mi z alt # switcha na zavihek
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> in ne na okno v irrsiju
<R33D3M33R> ok, v glavnem: če je kdo aktiven tukaj bi ga prosil, če mi na zasebni pogovor sporoči IP, ki sem ga imel v prejšnjem joinu :)
<R33D3M33R> hvala :)
<CrazyMelon> glej pvt
<R33D3M33R> in sicer je to bilo ob 12:45
<R33D3M33R> nič mi ni poslalo
<R33D3M33R> aja, pa je
<R33D3M33R> :)
<R33D3M33R> tisto mi ne pomaga, ker ne beleži IPjev ampak samo pogovore :(
 * CrazyMelon posodi očala andreju m.
<CrazyMelon> aja
<CrazyMelon> R33D3M33R: ker si že tle
<CrazyMelon> si vidu mail?
<R33D3M33R> nep
<R33D3M33R> samo moment
<CrazyMelon> no poglej :)
<R33D3M33R> kam pa naj bi to prišlo?
<CrazyMelon> na mailing list za novo stran
<R33D3M33R> aja
<CrazyMelon> torej
<R33D3M33R> uh, sem pozabil čisto :D
<CrazyMelon> 2 ipja si mel
<CrazyMelon> eden je dynamic SIOL
<R33D3M33R> no tisti me ne zanima
<CrazyMelon> drugi je 193.2.87.x
<R33D3M33R> ok, ta x me najbolj zanima :D
<CrazyMelon> 245
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kajza posnet cd v ubuntutu samo dam tam uno kao  CD/DVD creator
<alyosha> ion dragam fijle
<alyosha> in dam write
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> ki mam iso
<R33D3M33R> uff, to bo pa kritično :D
<alyosha> s cim posnamem mona
<CrazyMelon> R33D3M33R: zakaj kritično?
<R33D3M33R> ker se računalnik na tem IPju ne odziva na ping :D
<alyosha> nisem se posnel niti enga cdja v ubuntutu:D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: brasero
<CrazyMelon> wiii
<alyosha> ni to po defaultu not a? moram pobrat
<R33D3M33R> sem mislil vnc usposobiti, zdaj pa se je očitno ip spremenil XD
<CrazyMelon> unity mi kuri 1.4GB RAMa
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: je
<alyosha> imam ja
<alyosha> loih gledam
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo kje je?
<alyosha> smrad
<CrazyMelon> kateri ubuntu maš?
<CrazyMelon> wiii..pavza! :D
<alyosha> 10.04
<CrazyMelon> brb
<alyosha> najdu najdu
<CrazyMelon> R33D3M33R: uglavnem..kot zahvalo za posredovanje IPja pričakujem da boš šel na link v tistem mailu
<CrazyMelon> ter napisal kaj si do zdej naredu :)
<R33D3M33R> sem napisal...
<CrazyMelon> R33D3M33R: nisem mel to v mislih ampak ok :D
<CrazyMelon> recimo da sm delno zadovoljen s takim vnosom
<CrazyMelon> bl sm mel v mislih "X. andrej m. namestil wordpress s privzeto konfiguracijo bla bla" :)
<andrejz> a bo nova stran pred 11.10 alfa 1 ?
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> bodi vesel če bo nova stran pred letom 2012
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> js dvomim v to :D
<andrejz> moraš bit malo bolj optimističen
<CrazyMelon> ne..ti moraš bit malo bolj realen
<CrazyMelon> kot vidiš razvoj no..razvoj ne poteka
<CrazyMelon> vsi so bili pogumni z "ja valda bom pomagal" zdej so pa vsi tiho in čakajo :)
<andrejz> to zato k jih noben ne tepe :)
<andrejz> dražen si prebral mail?
<CrazyMelon> kak mail?
<CrazyMelon> misliš tist roman?
<CrazyMelon> prebral sm sam 30.5 je sestanek
<andrejz> brat te bo treba navadit ;)
<CrazyMelon> tebe bo treba naučit da se ne piše romanov v mailu :D
<CrazyMelon> kratko ter jedrnato andrej
<CrazyMelon> to je skrivnost če želiš da nekdo prebere mail
<CrazyMelon> kdaj bodo pofixal tale memory leak v unityu
<R33D3M33R> evo CL: si admin :)
<CrazyMelon> wow..zdej sm pa čist ponosen nase :P
<R33D3M33R> daj se še na wp če želiš
<R33D3M33R> zdaj imam ravno admin panel odprt
<R33D3M33R> :P
<CrazyMelon> no prav
<CrazyMelon> sem
<R33D3M33R> sem
<CrazyMelon> ty
<R33D3M33R> np
<alyosha> jebemti miša kako na tomatotu nastavim da imam statičen ip od t2-ja
<alyosha> !?
<CrazyMelon> lepo ? :D
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> ki je čudno neki
<alyosha> ni mi lih jasnot
<alyosha> tam si reku da na IPju kao od device-a
<alyosha> dam [static]
<alyosha> je tako?
<CrazyMelon> tisto je za statične naprave znotraj LANa ja
<CrazyMelon> tisto ni za statični ip od ISP-ja
<CrazyMelon> :)
<alyosha> pa ti prawim
<alyosha> se mi je zdelo meni da ni to to
<alyosha> ;D
<CrazyMelon> ma kako si ti men pameten
<CrazyMelon> buci bu
<CrazyMelon> :))))))))))
<alyosha> samo kje pa se nastavi mona iscem iscem pa ne widim:D
<alyosha> jesam a
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne me zezat se bom usedu nate!"
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyMelon> dej človek ne morem se zdej smejat
<CrazyMelon> bodi tiho
<CrazyMelon> in tam kjer rihtaš za xDSL tam rihtaš tudi za statični ip
<CrazyMelon> bejzik!
<CrazyMelon> tip je statik
<alyosha> yea bitch:D
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyMelon> dej ti meni povej
<alyosha> ni Å¡ale
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> kam js pošljem račun za vsa moja svetovanja
<alyosha> nevem če bi ti povedal
<alyosha> aja
<CrazyMelon> nonicam al kr Å¡turmovim ?
<CrazyMelon> :>
<alyosha> ti kr  poslji
<alyosha> kamor ti paše
<alyosha> na ankaransko 37?
<alyosha> al neki takega:DD
<CrazyMelon> jah reci tam ester da js nism poceni
<CrazyMelon> in vam nonstop rihtam internet
<alyosha> bom bom povedo
<alyosha> ne se sekirat:D
<CrazyMelon> jah moram se sekirat
<CrazyMelon> plačilna nedisciplina je resna stvar
<CrazyMelon> :>
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ena bolj resnih u sloveniji
<alyosha> :D
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=227543592417 :)
<Pepelka> Šampon za pranje pičke... | Facebook
<CrazyMelon> old!
<CrazyMelon> l8r
<Grega> nafisa: ne bom niti kliknil na to :>
<nafisa> Grega, zakaj pa ne?
<nafisa> saj ni nič s spolnostjo
<upd> am
<upd> tle en Å¡pil mi zdeje resolucijo vedno
<upd> a se da tko kako nazaj naštimat
<upd> kak refresh
<upd> da se mi ni treba odjavit vedno pa ponovno prijavit ?
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foWH0Htwvw0&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Pol smo mi proti?&#x202c;&rlm;
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kiki: OilRush na voljo v prednaročilu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4818/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: OilRush na voljo v prednaročilu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4818/new/posts/
<yang> bogdanov
<yang> query
<yang> aja sej ga ni
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Uporabniški račun z omejitvami  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4969/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> matr so nori vozniki pickupov
<Mikoar> http://hatetypo3.blogspot.com/2008/04/welcome-to-i-hate-typo3-list.html
<Pepelka> The I hate typo3 list: Welcome to the "I hate typo3 list"
<Mikoar> typo3 cms = shit
<upd> ko v terminal napišem 'pidgin' kako lahko pogledam kaj se izvrši, da ga lahko dodam v startu
<upd> p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Uporabniški račun z omejitvami  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4969/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kako kaj se izvrši
<CrazyLemon> pidgin se izvrši ane
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> kaj zdej CrazyLemon a si naredu OS nalogo :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx že zdavnaj :)
<CrazyLemon> sam kot rečeno...čas je ubijalski
<CrazyLemon> sam bmk
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<uni4dfx> ./test3.sh
<uni4dfx> 0:00.01
<CrazyLemon> hval se komu drugmu
<CrazyLemon> coz I DONT ARE
<uni4dfx> :coolface:D
<CrazyLemon> CARE
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kok maš for zank ? :)
<uni4dfx> eno
<uni4dfx> a veš kako sm naredu
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<uni4dfx> samo 2 pipe :D
<uni4dfx> ena za grep
<uni4dfx> druga za awk
<CrazyLemon> wtf ?
<uni4dfx> in pol sm lepo v stringu spisu cel program v awk :D
<CrazyLemon> kako 2 pipea ?
<uni4dfx> last | grep -vE ... | awk "$string"
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kok časa si to delal? :D
<uni4dfx> en večer :D
<uni4dfx> 100x laži je awk k ta gniu bash :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> js sm ga sam parkrat uporabu za print
<CrazyLemon> kjer je bil cut nesposoben
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> awk ma komande a la split() in mktime() :D
<uni4dfx> in še vse živo
<CrazyLemon> no cool..ampak oni so komaj omenl awk na vajah :D
<upd> a nj nebi bile nastavitve za miško v xorg.conf ?
<CrazyLemon> bmk..bom reku VI STE KRIVI NESPOSOBNI PRASCI
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ^_^
<nafisa> kok je tole dolgočasno ...
<nafisa> ko sem z drugim uporabnikom gor Å¡la
<uni4dfx> kaj sta pa počela gor ;D
<nafisa> pa 10.10 netbook remix, ko je unity gor ... pa je bedno
<CrazyLemon> unity ni bedn!!!
<CrazyLemon> tvoj netbook je bedn!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> zdajle bom Å¡e 1x probala 11.04 na live USB ...
<uni4dfx> unity sux
<nafisa> uni4dfx, s tabo držim
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx to govori sam ker ti želi zlest v hlačke!!
<nafisa> a res?
<nafisa> to bi rada vidla, da bi hotu on men zlest v hlačke
<uni4dfx> nima veze, unity sucka v vsakem primeru
<nafisa> katerih sploh nimam na riti!
<uni4dfx> ja sej ti jih lahko sunm iz omare
<uni4dfx> duh
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo rekla da jih nima niti v omari..tipično :S
<nafisa> jih mam ... u eni vreči ...
<nafisa> jih Å¡param za zimo
<uni4dfx> no zdej vem
<nafisa> ka veš?
<uni4dfx> kje maš hlačke da jih bom lahko našu ko bom hotu v njih zlest
<nafisa> lej ... saj ene par ti jih lahko tako podarim
<nafisa> če bi jih rad nosu
<nafisa> sam ne vem, kolk bodo kaj udobne
<nafisa> glede na to, da imaš mošnjo tam ...
<uni4dfx> implying da jih bom tm nosu :D
<CrazyLemon> kako veš da ima mošnjo ??
<nafisa> predvidevam
<nafisa> grem jst probat zalaufat še 11.04 zdejle ... če mi pa ne bo delalo ... morm pa na novo USB naložt
<nafisa> cya
<nafisa> kurc pa unity ...
<nafisa> nočem ga met
<nafisa> ko bo nova mašina z večjim ekranom mogoče ...
<nafisa> na moji lubici pa ni Å¡anse
<nafisa> andrejz, sem šla v 10.10 netbook remix ... pa sem se odločla, da še pol leta ne bom mela unity-ja :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj pomeni 1st?
<kubanc> a je to first?
<uni4dfx> da
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> kubanc, first ja ;) tko kt je 2nd second :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaksno je simbolično programiranje?
<Sky[x]> psevdo koda mislš vrjetno ?
<Sky[x]> psevdo aka simbolično ?
<kubanc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_programming
<Pepelka> Symbolic programming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<kubanc> Rather than you saying what you want to do and letting the compiler figure out how to tell the machine what to do, you're basically telling the machine directly what to do: in its own "words," so to speak.
<kubanc> Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_low-level_symbolic_programming_language#ixzz1NCMNdzvb
<Pepelka> Answers.com - What is low-level symbolic programming language
 * nafisa is away: Sexam ... ne moti!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mpucel2: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<nafisa> Sky[x], danes je zadnji dan za oddat domače naloge pri OS?
<andrejz> @nafisa.: po novem si lahko na 11.04 namestiš stari netbook vmesnik
<nafisa> nikakor me noče v učilnico spustit
<nafisa> a, zanimivo
<nafisa> hvala, andrejz
<nafisa> sicer pa nekej chrome prevajam
<nafisa> samo ...
<nafisa> je kr neki
<andrejz> http://doctormo.org/2011/05/18/netbook-launcher-now-available-for-maverick/
<Pepelka> DoctorMo's Blog &raquo; Blog Archive  &raquo; Netbook Launcher now available for Maverick!
<andrejz> se pravi tale vmesnik
<andrejz> http://doctormo.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Screenshot.png
<nafisa> to je tako, kot je blo v 10.04, ne?
<nafisa> ta mi je bil blazno všeč
<andrejz> ja točno tako
<nafisa> edino, kar me je motilo, je bilo, da ni bilo spodnje opravilne vrstice
<andrejz> namestiš ga lahko v 11.04 ali 10.10 preko ppa-ja
<nafisa> pa vidim, da tukaj pa je
<nafisa> waw
<nafisa> no, nad tem pa sem presenečena
<nafisa> really like it ...
<nafisa> to se bo dalo izbrat tam spod, ko izbereš classic, unity pa to ... al je treba posebej to gor dat verjetno, ne?
 * nafisa is back (gone 00:14:43)
<BigWhale> andrejz, lihkar sem enmu na omgubuntu komentiral... k je napisal: 'oh, nostalgia...' da stvar ni tko zlo stara, da bi ratal nostalgicen ob njem... da smo brez manj k eno leto... :>
<andrejz> @nafisa: ob prijavi boš lahko sejo izbrala ja ;)
<andrejz> @BigWhale: meni se tud že kar dolgo zdi eno leto ;)
<nafisa> samo inštalirat bo treba posebej ...
<nafisa> al bo že tako gor?
<andrejz> kako posebaj
<andrejz> dodaš ppa in namestiš
<upd> d0h a ma kdo logitech g5 ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<andrejz> @nafisa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/netbook-launcher
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<andrejz> sudo apt-get update
<andrejz> sudo apt-get install yeold-netbook-launcher netbook-launcher-efl
<andrejz> pa nafisa prevajaj chromium-string in generated resources
<andrejz> ne pa policy-templates, ki so daleč najbolj zoprni
<andrejz> brb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mpucel2: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<nafisa> tnx za info, andrejz
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako bi reverseal en output v bashu ? :)
<nafisa> a tud za OS nalogo delaš? :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon tac
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale že uporabljam ja..tnx anyway :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zdej delam sošolki :)
<CrazyLemon> "delam"
<BigWhale> nalogo? za FRI?
<BigWhale> a racunas kolkrat se je folk logiral na masino? ;>
<CrazyLemon> ja
<BigWhale> lol
<CrazyLemon> to je bil easy guess
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da povsod sprašujejo o tem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> jst je ne morem oddat
<BigWhale> k sem jest v petek al kdaj dobil SMS
<nafisa> sem dokončno sklenila, da grem v MB
<nafisa> jebe se naj FRI
<BigWhale> 'ej sem zasledila da znas bash a bi mi pomagal nalogo narest'
<BigWhale> lol
<nafisa> pa grem na pedagoško ... upam, da tam nimajo oddajanja nalog prek neta
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale seriously? :D     a ti kr povsod objaviš telefonsko? :D
<BigWhale> pol sem pa reku, da ji nardim ampak ne do konca, da se mora tud kej naucit
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, lahk ti posljem tisto nedokoncano zadevo
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ma ne sj ne rabi
<CrazyLemon> js sm tist naredu že cca. 2 tedna nazaj
<BigWhale> aja hehe
<CrazyLemon> zdej sam pomagam sošolki
<CrazyLemon> k nima pojma
<BigWhale> jest sem vse naredil, pa sem pustil not, da mora parametre pohandlat in upostevat samo najdaljse prijave
<BigWhale> vceri zvecer mi je poslala mail, da ji je pretezko
<BigWhale> *sigh*
<CrazyLemon> zakaj najdaljse prijave? :)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, kwa pa dela pol na faksu?
<nafisa> ne maram več računalništva pa informatike :((
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, jah nevem... tist test result k ga morjo dobit ven je tko narjen bil
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale sej se trudi..sam je prvič na linuxu pa ne gre ji ravno programiranje
<BigWhale> drgac pa ta naloga s temi prijavami obstaja ze kakih pet let po mojem
<BigWhale> pa mau trapasta je :>
<CrazyLemon> sj že lani je bila na FRI
<CrazyLemon> sam pri enem drugem predmetu
<CrazyLemon> pa baje folk ni mel pojma
<CrazyLemon> in je mogu asistent pisat hinte :)
<CrazyLemon> pa mogoče je res trapasta...ampak se pa komi zdj vid kok se folk matra za eno trapasto nalogo :D
<BigWhale> trapasta je zato, k je z bash toolsi komplicirana za resit... mislim ne komplicirana ampak annoying
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, a ste bli striktno na bash omejeni al ste lahko recimo awk uporabl?
<nafisa> pri nas je striktno bash bil
<BigWhale> sprasujem zato ker je awk na VSEH unix masinah
<nafisa> ja, razdvojena osebnost.. sm tud mal lezbika  23. 05. 2011 21:00:07
<nafisa>  
<nafisa> Uslužna Punčka 23. 05. 2011 21:00:12
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> super to 23. 05. 2011 21:00:14
<nafisa> pol si tut mal gej?
<nafisa> in pol je spizdu dol :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale pojma nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> Napišite program v lupini, ki izpiše, kolikokrat ter koliko časa (skupno) so bili uporabniki v nekem času prijavljeni na sistemu.
<Cveto> èer
<nafisa> oj, Cveto
<Cveto> živ nafisa
<BigWhale> tle se ne pozdravljamo z 'živ', tud ce je bil to statement, je irrelevant, k nam je jasno da ljudje v vecini primerov pridejo sem zivi... redundancy is redundant!
<BigWhale> primeren pozdrav bi recimo bil
<Cveto> sas
<Cveto> :D
<Cveto> èao po primorsk?
<CrazyLemon> èao    ni po primorsk
<Cveto> pejt na PU koper
<Cveto> pa povej kako te pozdravijo
<Cveto> èe te sploh bodo
<BigWhale> "Pozdravljeni ljubitelji Ubuntu Linuxa, zelim vam lep dan, vecer in uspesno nedeljo, hkrati pa vam zelim tudi veliko zdravja, srece, zadovljstva in veselja."
<CrazyLemon> em.. ne me učit kako se govori na primorskem lepo te prosim
<BigWhale> Neki v tem stilu no.
<Cveto> mene v kopru vsi pozdravijo z ÈAO
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kaj pa ljubezni? :S
<Cveto> jebi ga
<CrazyLemon> Cveto pol poznaš same bosance :))
<CrazyLemon> čaw se pozdravi na primorskem
<CrazyLemon> ne čao :D
<Cveto> isti kurac :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pozdravi čao..sam on je busanc
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, sej to je bil sam vzorec
<BigWhale> Cveto, kako to mislis isti kurac?
<BigWhale> a tko k haso?
<BigWhale> k ga je mujo vprasal, ce je ze kdaj jedu biftek...
<BigWhale> pol pa mujo, da neb izpadu budala...
<Cveto> pejte koga druzga jebat v glavo
<Cveto> men se dons ne da
<BigWhale> rece "valjda! riba k riba..."
<Cveto> na PU koper me vsi pozdravjo ÈAO èaw whatever
<BigWhale> kaj je pa PU?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale lol :D
<Cveto> policijska uprava
<BigWhale> zakaj pa lol?
<BigWhale> PU lahko tud Power Units
<CrazyLemon> Puffy Unicorns!
<BigWhale> pa plutonij
<Cveto> kle ste vsi na mamilih :)
<BigWhale> ne jest sem na pasteti
<BigWhale> ampak sej to je isto
<CrazyLemon> a je pizza pašteta?
<CrazyLemon> ker tista saks
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> to ne moreš verjet
<CrazyLemon> sošolka ma hitrejši čas izvajanja
<CrazyLemon> kot js
<CrazyLemon> a js ji naredu nalogo
<CrazyLemon> HOW DA FAK
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, hitrejsi racunalnik ma?
<BigWhale> lol
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ma js sm testiral tako na desktopu (celeron)
<CrazyLemon> kot na laptopu (dual core amd)
<CrazyLemon> pa je moja skripta vedno mela enak čas
<BigWhale> jah sej vseen
<BigWhale> pa ce je dvakrat pognala
<BigWhale> je drugic lahko blo hitrejs
<BigWhale> k je blo prvic cached
<CrazyLemon> jah lej
<CrazyLemon> to sm js zalaufau 10x
<CrazyLemon> pa vedno enak cas
<CrazyLemon> "enak"
<BigWhale> ja kolk ma pa ona razlicen cas?
<BigWhale> mogoce ma SSD? :>
<CrazyLemon> jjah...js sm dobu 2.5s
<CrazyLemon> on pa kr 0.5s
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> kasna je pa naloga?
<CrazyLemon> pa me sprašuje "a je to dobr"...madr fakr :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jah to k si pravkar odgovoru :D
<CrazyLemon> izpis prijav pa to
<BigWhale> tole ti dela 2.5 sekunde?!
<CrazyLemon> njena skripta ja
<CrazyLemon> moja je bila malce hitrejsa.. 0.8s
<CrazyLemon> tko nekak
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> jest sicer nima cele naloge narjene...
<BigWhale> ampak ...
<BigWhale> bigwhale@thefish:~/222$ time ./prijava
<BigWhale> bojank 3x 0 dni 3:06
<BigWhale> borutb 5x 0 dni 14:40
<BigWhale> lukas 2x 0 dni 1:58
<BigWhale> peterp 9x 2 dni 20:59
<BigWhale> real	0m0.061s
<BigWhale> user	0m0.000s
<BigWhale> sys	0m0.000s
<BigWhale> bigwhale@thefish:~/222$
<BigWhale> lol
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale no..ne se hvalit tko k uni4dfx :))
<BigWhale> mah sej se ne hvalim
<BigWhale> sam
<BigWhale> a on ma ful hitro al kwa?
<CrazyLemon> pretty damn fast ja :)
<CrazyLemon> 10ms če se ne motim
<BigWhale> a je v Cju napisal? :>
<CrazyLemon> nope..pravi da ma vse v awkju
<BigWhale> ja sej
<BigWhale> vec nardis v enem programu hitrej je
<BigWhale> usually
<BigWhale> k sam en exe pozenes
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> aja jest tle awk dvakrat poganjam
<BigWhale> zato da sem uni mal lazjo stvar naredil
<CrazyLemon> zdj mi je pa uničla večer..bijač :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, dej mi posl skripto, da vidim
<BigWhale> pa ti povem zakaj ti pocasnej dela :P
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale no way..k vem da sam želiš skopirat pa jo oddat
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<BigWhale> komu pa? :>
<BigWhale> jest nic ne dam zastonj
<BigWhale> :P
<CrazyLemon> ne sj kul..ne mislim se matrat sploh
<CrazyLemon> oddal sm že
<BigWhale> sploh pa ne pomagam pr domacih nalogah
<BigWhale> mislim pomagam
<CrazyLemon> in me ne briga za čas
<CrazyLemon> glavno da je pravilen izpis
<CrazyLemon> in da mi ne more težit
<CrazyLemon> -ne
<BigWhale> jest bi se znajdu...
<BigWhale> pa bi napisal nek brezvezn awk, k nic ne dela... pa da nic ne vraca ven
<CrazyLemon> ti bi sam echo naredu pa je? :))
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> cat ./prava_resitev
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<upd> kaj bi radi ustvarili
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da sm drugič delal v bashu..sm kr zadovoljen..še posebi ko pogledam prvo bash skripto :D
<CrazyLemon> upd popolno žensko
<CrazyLemon> V BASHU!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> extract /dev/null
<upd> toj taka k je ni ;)
<BigWhale> upd
<BigWhale> cat /dev/urandom
<BigWhale> pa dobis
<upd> itaq :D
<CrazyLemon> nobenga filma..nobene serije...kaj za vraga naj počnem celo noč
<nafisa> Hello,
<nafisa>  
<nafisa> Naložili ste sliko, ki krši Pogoje uporabe in je bila zato odstranjena. Facebook
<nafisa> does not allow photos that attack an individual or group, or that contain
<nafisa> nudity, drug use, violence, or other violations of the Terms of Use. These
<nafisa> policies are designed to ensure Facebook remains a safe, secure and trusted
<nafisa> environment for all users, including the many children who use the site.
<nafisa> bla bla bla
<CrazyLemon> spet pr0n nalagaš?
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ce bi se z open sourcem ukvarjal bi lahk celo noc kodiral!
<nafisa> saj ga skos
<nafisa> pa nasilje ...
<BigWhale> lahk pa men pomagas z libDee debugiranjem
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti si busanc mona:D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale mah..sej mam dost tega za kodirat
<CrazyLemon> od ene seminarske kjer moram v phpju narest stran za ustvarjanje/reševanje/urejanje anket
<BigWhale> nafisa, kaj pa teb ni jasn? facebook enostavno ni za take stvar. :>
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, kdo hudica vas pa to sili delat?!
<CrazyLemon> do tega da moram v drugi seminarski javi ene rest service delat
<nafisa> oni to definirajo nasilje
<CrazyLemon> restful my ass! :D
<nafisa> k sploh ni nasilje!
<nafisa> ko je tihožitje!
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale mah..mi smo poskusni zajčki na FRIju...probajo prvo če gre..če gre pustijo predmet..če ne pa ga umaknejo :)
<BigWhale> nafisa, tihozitje je med zivo in nezivo naravo... torej...
<BigWhale> jest bi se mal zamislil
<BigWhale> ;>
<sasa84> ooo BigWhale :D
 * sasa84 pomaha
<BigWhale> .. in verjetno raj ostal pr nasilju :P
<BigWhale> sasa84, o :)
 * sasa84 razmišlja "pismo, a bo kej naredu???" :P
<BigWhale> ne nic
<sasa84> :(
<BigWhale> za kazen
<BigWhale> har har har
<nafisa> BigWhale, tihožitje med živo in neživo naravo? wtf?
<sasa84> BigWhale,
<sasa84> pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<nafisa> zbrisali so mi sliko bičev!
<BigWhale> a ni tihozitje to k mas zivo in nezivo naravo skupi na sliki?
<nafisa> ponavadi je to samo neživo
<BigWhale> cak moram prav zgooglat
<nafisa> vaza z narezanimi rožami
<nafisa> pomaranča
<BigWhale> ne sam nezivo...
<nafisa> itd
<BigWhale> mrtvo!
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> torej
<BigWhale> my statement stands
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> !g kaj je tihožitje
<Pepelka> Tihožitje - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiho%C5%BEitje
<nafisa> ja, sami biči so tihožitje ...
<nafisa> ok, pa tud ena netihožitna slika je šla dol
<nafisa> :D
<upd> sam delo delaš administratorjem brezveze
<BigWhale> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Still_life
<Pepelka> Still life - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<BigWhale> isci besedo whip notr... je ni! pa ne mi oporekat, k sem delc najpametnejsi tle okol...
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> ajd, ce bi bil bic in mrtva krava zraven...
<nafisa> ojoj
<CrazyLemon> dalec najbols gugla tle okol!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> marija, BigWhale ...
<nafisa> sem mislila, da si bolj brihten
<BigWhale> ti se nis vidla pravil?
<nafisa> bič ... usnje ... mrtva žival
<BigWhale> http://www.lubica.net/pravila.html
<Pepelka> p - r - a - v - i - l - a
<CrazyLemon> no djte mu mir..da lahk začne hekat wordpress *hint*
<BigWhale> sorry ampak bic je lih ene tolk mrtva zival k je kup peska podrta hisa...
<nafisa> stari ... povej to ti unim zagovornikom živali!
<BigWhale> uni se v glavnemo bunijo zarad krzna...
<BigWhale> kar je cist prav
<BigWhale> ker krzno je bedarija
<BigWhale> k edin eskimi so dost pametni, da takosmato stran not obrnejo
<upd> lol.
<BigWhale> usnje je pa prav da se ponuca... ker vsega kar ostane pac ne morjo zmlet v pastete... bi jim mel prevec
<nafisa> moj tata jo tut
<nafisa> da ima toplo ovčjo kožo ...
<nafisa> sem pa gledala danes, kako ostalo usnje delajo, ja
<BigWhale> ja, pa najbrz tud ovco prej poje
<nafisa> iz krempljev pa ne vem česa vsega :D
<BigWhale> oz pac
<nafisa> ja, ovso pojeva prej
<nafisa> ovco*
<BigWhale> tud eskimi
<BigWhale> razlika pa je ce ti ubijes 120 zajcev in jih stran vrzes
<BigWhale> sam zato, da mas pol plasc
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi jih stran vrgu
<CrazyLemon> če lahko organiziraš Veliki POK - the rabbit sequal
<BigWhale> ce bos prasal kolk ljudi bo jedl zajce, bi bil presenecen na to kolk folka bi rekl 'bleek, to pa ne'
<BigWhale> jest tud med drugimi... k so mi bleek.... sem jih ze jedu, pa je blo dost
<CrazyLemon> js se vec ne spomnem kak okus ma zajc
<CrazyLemon> sam po moje mora met kr dobr
<nafisa> jst sem kozico sinoči jedla
<nafisa> grem nasilje na net objavljat!
<sasa84> ajde, pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> papa
<nafisa> nasilje objavljeno ...
<nafisa> pa ne na FB
<nafisa> da me ne bodo spet ...
<nafisa> prepovedi uplosadanja dali za en teden ;:D
<bogdanov> sta ima :D
<nafisa> nč
<nafisa> boš mal čebule?
<bogdanov> nejem hvala
<Cveto> spat pejte
<nafisa> aja, Å¡koda
<CrazyLemon> dougčas!
<Cveto> _________________/
<Cveto> gremo mamile snifat
<bogdanov> haha
<Cveto> lahko noè
<nafisa> lahko noč, Cveto
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theonion.com/video/cias-facebook-program-dramatically-cut-agencys-cos,19753/
<Pepelka> CIA's 'Facebook' Program Dramatically Cut Agency's Costs | Onion News Network
<CrazyLemon> HAHAHA
<nafisa> whatever
<CrazyLemon> let me guess...you dont get it  :D
<CrazyLemon> Ogledi Prispevkov?
<CrazyLemon> 12.331
<CrazyLemon> not bad..not bad at all
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kjes busanc :)
<uni4dfx> brčer
<bogdanov> kvaje hrvoje a bo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theonion.com/video/in-the-know-should-the-nations-unemployed-be-buyin,20083/
<Pepelka> In The Know: Should The Nation's Unemployed Be Buying New Apple Computers? | The Onion - America's Finest News Source | Onion News Network
<nafisa> busanc, hrvoje ... pa saj mamo cele kursađije kle
<bogdanov> sta cu boze kada mi se loze haha
<bogdanov> ma kdo kle wds bridge postavlen?
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-24
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo bridge če pa maš kolo
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> aj kdo na faksu :)
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> bi pa mogu bit pa nism :D
<uni4dfx> js sm šu s težavo
<uni4dfx> in zdej tle lurkam po netu namest da bi poslušu
<uni4dfx> ta semester bo Å¡e tak polom
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> kva pa maš zdj ?
<napsy> jutro
<uni4dfx> Sky[x]: TiK
<uni4dfx> napsy jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<upd> lp
<alyosha> hellow
<alyosha> tu kdo?
<alyosha> neki me jebe ssh :/
<napsy> ka pa
<alyosha> sem dodal userja novega
<alyosha> in ko hocem logirat
<alyosha> ne jebe
<alyosha> Permission denied
<alyosha> local iz roota pa se lahko logiram na tega userja
<napsy> napis ssh vrstico
<upd> more bit tam k je groups user ssh, al wheel al neki
<alyosha> aljosa@laptop:~$ ssh player@storitve-dot.com -p XXXX
<alyosha> player@storitve-dot.com's password:
<alyosha> Permission denied, please try again.
<alyosha> player@storitve-dot.com's password:
<alyosha> samo tega userja jebe ki je narjen na novo zdj
<alyosha> ostali delajo
<sasa84> ooo alyosha ;)
<alyosha> kjesi sasa84 :)
<sasa84> Å¡ibam do postojne ;)
<alyosha> kako smo kaj
<sasa84> ma supr ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> papa
<alyosha> ke budala
<alyosha> zdj sem pogledal malo bolše log
<alyosha> sem rešu:D
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> alyosha: si dobu pol un Å¡iht ?
<alyosha> Sky[x] sem kurac...dobu sem poziv na sojenje:DD
<alyosha> nemoram tam delat ker nemoram dobit potrdila
<alyosha> :/
<Sky[x]> eh
<alyosha> mogoče ko se konča use to
<alyosha> ko povejo da sem nedolžen;D
<alyosha> praw sem bil ze vesel :/
<alyosha> jebemjih
<nafisa> alyosha, dvomim, da bodo rekli, da si nedolžen :D
<alyosha> nafisa kaj ti veš:pp
<nafisa> jst vem, da nis nedoužn ... si mi povedu :P
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> kako povedow...pokazal:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ze ce govorimo tu na javnem
<alyosha> moras malo me pohvalit
<alyosha> ti tudi
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, nisi zafrustriran devičnik, no ...
<nafisa> sem te dost pohvalila? :P
<alyosha> ahh dj dj
<alyosha> neveš ti to
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> mogla bi zdj tu povedat kako nebeško je blo nooo
<alyosha> ti tuudi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da nisi mogla hodit Å¡e 2 tedna potem
<alyosha> in tako naprej
<alyosha> ke beeka
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> kwa je blo?
<nafisa> ok, nič ne štekam
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywJVD5ITUho&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Tristania - Illumination&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> drugače?
<alyosha> skače?
<nafisa> kaj ti naj dam?
<nafisa> skače?
<nafisa> ne da bi vedla .. sorry
<nafisa> lahko ga pa vprašam
<alyosha> koga boš prašala?
<alyosha> ti če kaj skačeš sem prašaw
<nafisa> ja mojga ... če skače :D
<alyosha> ta nafisa nič ne ve.P
<nafisa> nisi napisu skačeš ... ampak skače :D
<alyosha> kaj ni bolj zabavno ti ko skačeš:D
<alyosha> ja
<nafisa> js ne skačem ... ker ne smem
<alyosha> drugače?skače?
<alyosha> povezano ksupaj
<alyosha> dej dej ti res nič neveš:p
<alyosha> nesmes skakat
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> no good
<nafisa> ne smem
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> kolko časa?
<nafisa> lihkar ugotovila ... letos bo 5 porok ... pa saj bom obubožala ...
<nafisa> trajno, alyosha
<nafisa> še 18 let moram čakat na menjavo kolena ...
<nafisa> pol pa tut ne verjamem, da bom lahko skakala
<alyosha> sj bo sj bo
<nafisa> itaq da neki bo
<nafisa> sam kaj ... to pa ne vem :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<alyosha> oo šaška
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> kje si ljoško moj ;)
<nafisa> joško :P
<alyosha> joško vas prime za joško
<alyosha> usako za eno:D
<alyosha> sasa84 je usepla predstava? si uploadala filmček?:d
<sasa84> alyosha, zakon je blo
<sasa84> k dobim posnetke, bom kej uploadala :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: Problemi z inštalacijo programa Smart Notebook 10 za ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4964/new/posts/
<alyosha> no no
<alyosha> bi se spodoblo
<sasa84> a si tko želiš mene u kombineži vidt al kaj? :P
<nafisa> loooooool
<nafisa> alyosha, ne ti mene za joško ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: [rešeno] Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<alyosha> sasa84 pa že:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa dej dej sj veš da hočeš:p
<alyosha> :D
<napsy> ve kdo kolk prostora zavzame na sveze namescen ubuntu server?
<alyosha> ne dosti:D
<napsy> manj kot 128 mb?
<alyosha> ma to pa lih ne pomoje:)
<alyosha> nevem ker ubuntu serverja nisem dajal gor Å¡e
<alyosha> debian je malo več
<alyosha> nekje mislim da okoli 200mb
<alyosha> nisem siguren
<nafisa> sasa84, jst bi te rada vidla v kombineži
<alyosha> tko da ubuntu bo tudi tam okoli
<nafisa> loh tud brez nje :P
<alyosha> jaa jaaa brez brez:D
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> alyosha, jst sem kot strokovno mnenje
<nafisa> ti bi pa sam sline cedil
<alyosha> neee jz sem tudi strokovno mnenje
<nafisa> valda
<alyosha> bolj trokovno kot tako
<alyosha> ne gre
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> pri tebi, ja
<andrejz> če rabte strokovnjaka, lahko pomagam :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pa rdečo lasuljo mam :D
<sasa84> mrežaste nogavice...
<sasa84> mislm, sem pač šefica bordela, nism smela bit zamotana k nuna :P
<nafisa> :D buahahaha ... dobra dobra
<nafisa> dej kako fotko, da videm
<nafisa> lej to, kako se tipi javljajo ... :D
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> nafisa, a se ti ne zdi, d bi blo najbolš, d to vidjo sam tisti k so single...d ne bo mene kšna lovila ? :P
<nafisa> jst se spomnem ... da je pri nas mel kolega, k je mel server preko program zrihtan tako, da jo se je na javnem napisalo joške ... je dobil sms :D
<alyosha> dej dej nič single:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> nafisa pameten fantina:D
<alyosha> da nič ne zamudi:d
<alyosha> lej jih ki zdj si na privat menjajo fotke
<alyosha> nam pa nič ne dajo tu
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> dobro dobro
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :P
<andrejz> @saša84: a je v pasijonu kje bordel omenjen al je to neklasična različica?
<nafisa> haha, andrejz
<nafisa> ma a so že bli takrat bordeli?
<nafisa> mislim, da je to samo spremljevalna zgodba
<nafisa> pač ... da se kaj nauči folk ... iz bolj sodobnega primera
<nafisa> tudi kurbe so ljudje ... ne jih obsojat :D
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> andrejz, bordela ni... mi smo nrdil vmes Å¡e mal cabareta, bordela...d je celotna stvar bl zanimiva :P
<andrejz> @nafisa: jaz sem mislil da je ravno obratno: ljudje so kurbe
<nafisa> ma anke je tude obratno, andrejz
<sasa84> navsezadnje smo mel laibache pr križanju, pa k sta marija magdalena in jezus smo dal pa musko od bilbi-hvala za vijolice :P
<andrejz> lol
<nafisa> rofl
<sasa84> depeche mode-personal jesus...smo mel kr tako musko no :)
<sasa84> clo rammsteine :D
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/rpPHx_Y2aTw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Tristania - Equilibrium (New album version)&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> no, mogoče res ni bil tko klasičen pasijon oz. striktno svetopisemsko :P
<andrejz> ma klasičnega že vsi poznajo
<sasa84> itak...
<nafisa> sej ... andrejz ga najbl kle pozna :P
<sasa84> pa ni tko zanimiv :P
<andrejz> itak jaz sem izvedenc
<nafisa> hehe ... do takrat, ko te mi2 s sasa84 vzameva v roke na testiranje!
<nafisa> pol boš ugotovu, da nisi :D hahahaha
<andrejz> kul bi blo, če bi bruce willis jezusa špilal,
<sasa84> pr nas ga je župnik :P
<nafisa> ni slaba ideja, andrejz
<sasa84> je lepo plesu vmes in tko :D
<andrejz> po moje bi vse une pobil
<nafisa> sasa84, a ma vaš župnik brado?
<andrejz> @nafisa: saj lahko tisto od božička vzame :P
<nafisa> fuj
<sasa84> nafisa, mal jo mal...
<sasa84> tko, mejbi centin dolgo al mal več
<sasa84> čak, sej ti lohk slikco pokažm
<nafisa> a to boš pa pokazala? :D
<nafisa> sebe v mrežastih žabah pa ne? :o ... mislem ...
<sasa84> pismo, slikco od njega pa že mam...k sm glih dobila slikce k smo bli u neaplju :)
<nafisa> pa on soglaša, da jih okol kažeš? :P
<sasa84> sej bom sam teb pokazala :P
<sasa84> pismo, če ti ne znam razložit kakšno brado ma! :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> a ti jst pokažem, kako plešo mam jst? :P
<sasa84> lol
 * sasa84 gre papcat...BRB
<nafisa> sasa84, prej preber na privat :D
<nafisa> kurc, mi je že ušla
<nafisa> sam saška gre pa vsi utihnejo ...
<andrejz> ni šla. samo vsem na private fotke pošilja :p
<nafisa> to ti mislš
<nafisa> kaj že ... nism vedla, da majo tok cortkanega župnika
<upd> :D
<sasa84> evo mene :)
<nafisa> upd, kwa se pa ti smejiš?
<upd> župnik an
<nafisa> a ti s ta župnk?
<upd> ne Å¡e
<sasa84> nafisa, naš prav, d je vesel d je tko...pač celibat in to :)
<CrazyLemon> ti pa čakaš in čakaš na konc celibata ? :P
 * CrazyLemon runs
<sasa84> ah ne...če bi bla jst lohk duhovnica, bi se tud odločila za celibat
<upd> ah celibat, toj tk k živlenje stran vržeš
<sasa84> ah, lajf vržeš proč z drugimi stvarmi, ne pa s celibatom
<andrejz> če bi jaz lahko šel za duhovnika, ne bi šel :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ah...a čmo met mal sieste? :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a veš kok bi pol časa mel za prevajanje?? cel dan bi lahk prevajal!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<andrejz> saj zdaj tud :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč, mal grem zaležat ;P
<sasa84> čafčika ;)
<CrazyLemon> no..zjutraj že..potem se pa moraš punci posvečat :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zaležat? ob 12ih?   w t f
<andrejz> hemoglobin v žilo
<nafisa> sasa84 ... je kmen šla na pošitek v siesto :D haha :D rofl
<nafisa> jst imam čez siesta room
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> našla sem bug!
<nafisa> na epiphany-ju
<Mikoar> !t sl en voluhar
<andrejz> kakšen bug?
<Pepelka> voluhar
<nafisa> vnesite spletni naslov ali !!!!!!rekloo!!!!!!!!!, ki ga želite obiskati
<andrejz> to je ziher matej prevedel
<andrejz> njemu se zdi prevod besede phrase - reklo
<andrejz> narobe sem se izrazil, to se mu ne zdi - v to je sveto prepričan
<nafisa> a tako :D
<nafisa> pa Å¡e 2x oo je napisal :D
<andrejz> ampak smo se nekako zmenili, da je oboje ok, fraza in reklo
<nafisa> saj je tud en izmed prevodov te besede reklo
<nafisa> sej ql
<nafisa> samo ni pa rekloo
<andrejz> bom popravil, samo da najdem
<andrejz> je bilo že prej popravljeno
<andrejz> samo kot kaže prepozno za 11.04
<andrejz> jeba je, ker ta paket od 9.04 ni več privzeto v ubuntuju in se ga ne da direkt tam popravit , je treba it v gnome
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<andrejz> v 11.10 te napake ne bi smelo biti več
<nafisa> saj sem na 10.10, no
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> ej, kako se umlaut napiše?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<andrejz> Alt Gr + tipka desno od ničle
<andrejz> nato pa spustiš tipke in črka nad katero hočeš umlaut imet
<nafisa> ö
<nafisa> ii
<nafisa> tnx
<andrejz> saj boš v piru plačala :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<nafisa> pir pir pir ... tipi samo na pir mislite
<nafisa> ok ... andrejz ... zmenjeno ... lahko te peljem ... lahko pa k nam prideš 1x, preden odpremo
<andrejz> uf saj se ne mudi ;)
<nafisa> spet mežikaš ... mislem ...
<nafisa> sam to vas je full takih ... mežik skor zraven vsake replike
<andrejz> se bom poskusil odvadit
<andrejz> lahko pa začnem "hehe" uporabljat
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> lahko ti pomegam ... se odvadit :D
<nafisa> sedim zraven tebe ... in vsakič, ko mežik napišeš, te s palco mahnem po prstih
<nafisa> veš, ku se boš hitr odvadu? :D
<andrejz> to je pa že napreden tečaj
<andrejz> bom namesto smeškov pisal ü
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<nafisa> že bolje :D hahahahaha
<andrejz> 'u
<andrejz> ü
<nafisa> sam kurac, ko vem, kaj misliš s tem ...
<andrejz> napij se, da pozabiš ü
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/video-pogumno-kravo-ujeli-na-begu.html
<Pepelka> VIDEO: Pogumno kravo ujeli na begu - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> di si CrazyLemon
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDq8UMugniI
<alyosha> si widu
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;FURTI D&#39;AUTO: PRESO BOSS SLOVENO&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sosed nori po trstu:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tip je hodu z mojo sestrično :)
<alyosha> widis ti
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sepravi tudi ti si kriminalec
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej ti meni povej
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ta italijan govori
<alyosha> ma nwem
<alyosha> tanto tanto
<alyosha> molto bene
<alyosha> non capisco
<alyosha> carbonara
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kao da tipi so ga lovili
<alyosha> so streljali za njim
<alyosha> in pol je Å¡e nekega pandurja kao zbil
<alyosha> in čez neke korone
<alyosha> z tem q8
<alyosha> al kaj ze
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje
<alyosha> D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> a tip končal hišni pripor zdj ne dolgo nazaj
<alyosha> bil Å¡e na pogojnem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tip kolko js vem od nekdaj krade te aute
<alyosha> uglavnem gre pianino Å¡pilat za dolgO:D
<alyosha> pa ja
<alyosha> zato je tudi bil u hišnem:D
<CrazyLemon> vem da jih je gor v markovcu v eni Å¡umici skrival :D
<alyosha> če tipi so bumbarji mona maznejo neke x5ke in se furajo po kopru z njimi
<CrazyLemon> al je blo tisto na Å¡kofijah
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<alyosha> ugavnem CrazyLemon nemoj da mi budeš kriminaalac!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/bog-nam-bo-prizanesel-se-pet-mesecev.html
<Pepelka> 'Bog nam bo prizanesel Å¡e pet mesecev' - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> hahaha..KAJ SEM REKU!
<CrazyLemon> [21:55:53] <Grega> a je kak response od teh stricov, ki so napovedovali konec sveta?
<CrazyLemon> [21:57:53] <CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedu..vem pa kak bo response
<CrazyLemon> [21:57:59] <CrazyLemon> "i miscalculated"
<CrazyLemon> [21:58:02] <CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> js vsaj tisto kar napovem se res zgodi
<CrazyLemon> ta tip pojma nima :D
<CrazyLemon> Ob tem je še dodal, da mu je zelo žal, ker se je zmotil, ampak da ne more dati nobenega finančnega nasveta ljudem, ki so zapravili vse svoje premoženje v verovanju, da bo v soboto vsega konec.
<CrazyLemon> ahhaha
<alyosha> hahahah
<alyosha> ma folk je bolan
<CrazyLemon> tipi so prodali vse
<CrazyLemon> IN NJEMU DALI DENAR
<CrazyLemon> 100mio $ je tip dobu
<CrazyLemon> samo ni mi jasno kaj ta folk misli...konec sveta je in on rabi denar? :)
<Mikoar> ka bo pa reko po 21. oktobru?
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar isto kot tokrat :)
<CrazyLemon> sam copy/paste bo naredu
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<alyosha> bolan je folk res
<andrejz> a naslednje jedro bo pa kar 3.0 al kaj?
<bogdanov> alyosha as dobu
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kje si to prebral? ker js sm nekje bral da bo naslednje 2.6.40
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> bogdanov jesam k onačno
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> samo Å¡e rame morajo poslat smrduhi
<Mikoar> !t sl en prduhar
<Pepelka> prduhar
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> prduhar u ang:D
<alyosha> farter:D
<andrejz> What seems to be the latest idea expressed by Linus and carried by other kernel developers would involve bumping the kernel version to Linux 3.0 for the next release (what would have been Linux 2.6.40 or some other release in the near future) and then succeeding kernel releases would be tagged as Linux 3.1, 3.2, 3.3, etc. The third version number (e.g. Linux 3.0.1) would denote the stable point release. The versions wouldn't consist of both even and od
<andrejz> d numbers.
<alyosha> jebemjim mater na mimovrste
 * CrazyLemon likes it not :)
<CrazyLemon> dej alyosha umiri se ok?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ko sem naroču je blo kao rami na zalogi
<alyosha> pol naslednji dan so dali
<alyosha> dobavljivo 3 dni
<alyosha> zdj sem pogledal
<alyosha> več kot 2 tedna!
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> pizde smrdljive posrane
<CrazyLemon> e Å¡emso :D
<alyosha> zdj jih bom klicaw gor
<alyosha> pederi
<alyosha> Å¡e dobro da sem mel 1gb doma tu
<alyosha> viška
<alyosha> čene bi jih ubil
<alyosha> da mam use tu samo rame ne in nemoram upalit
<alyosha> kaj so nori
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> na koncu sigurno bojo rekli
<alyosha> da se ne da dobit več tega
<alyosha> pizde ene smrdljive
<alyosha> jooooj
<CrazyLemon> Zahvaljujemo se vam za sodelovanje na volitvah v skupščino zastopnikov.
<alyosha> človek koga ti voliš?
<alyosha> a si znoru
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> ta vzajemna je tudi spešl..pošljejo mi pismo za volitve
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a js nikoli slišau za ta folk
<alyosha> to je uno
<CrazyLemon> in zdej ti glasuj
<alyosha> oni so tvoj glas dali tipu
<alyosha> in tebi samo poslali
<alyosha> zahvalo
<alyosha> da si glasoval.D
<CrazyLemon> ma problem je da lahko glasuješ za 27 ljudi :D
<CrazyLemon> a na seznamu jih je cca. 50
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma ti povej njim
<alyosha> naj ti nakazejo
<alyosha> pa naj sami zberejo
<alyosha> koga čejo:D
<CrazyLemon> lačen sm!
<alyosha> pizda u pogojih nič ne piše ne
<alyosha> o teh njigovih gnilih forah
<alyosha> tožu jih bom mona
<alyosha> je tu kak pravnik?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti si tak "deček za vse"
<alyosha> boš ti vložu tožbo?
<alyosha> D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako tožbo?
<CrazyLemon> sej ti lepo piše rok dobave
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ko sem jaz naroču je bil rok dobave
<alyosha> v skladiscu na jesenicah
<CrazyLemon> lahko dokažeš to? :D
<alyosha> naslednji dan je bil rok dobave 3 dni
<alyosha> mam mail
<alyosha> da majo uso robo
<alyosha> in da dobim najkasneje do uciraj
<alyosha> usse
<alyosha> USE!
<alyosha> ne samo večina rame pa ne
<alyosha> mater jim
<CrazyLemon> no pol preberi kaj pravi njihov pravilnik o dobavi :D
<alyosha> ma piše ja
<alyosha> da se potrudijo
<alyosha> da bojo rešli
<alyosha> in da to kar piše na webu
<alyosha> ni nujno da je res
<alyosha> lopovi grdi
<alyosha> stari nemoraš tko
<alyosha> jz prodajam awto in napisem da ma mašino 2.0T
<alyosha> in spodaj
<alyosha> ni nujno da so podatki rensični
<alyosha> lahko je tudi 1,2
<alyosha> kdo ve
<alyosha> pizde grde
<alyosha> a lih zato ki je blo use na zalogi sem pri njih naroču
<alyosha> mater jim posrano nikoli vec nic ne narocim pri nijh
<CrazyLemon> sej ti dobiš mašino tako kot si naroču
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni to isto :D
<alyosha> ni nujno da bom
<alyosha> bos vidu
<alyosha> ki bojo rekli
<alyosha> da ni vec mozno dobit
<alyosha> tko je blo isto z telefonom unim
<alyosha> a zdj gledam podobnega nimajo nič
<alyosha> nič nič nič
<alyosha> jaoooo
<alyosha> mogu bom uzet 2x4 neke druge
<alyosha> in za razliko neke druge stvari Å¡e
<alyosha> jooj
<alyosha> dj dj grem jz
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> kristus je spet tu ... veselite se vsi narodi, kajti vstal je od smrti
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> bogdanov, si ti tut pripadnik cerkve svetega stojana?
<nafisa> grem papat
<nafisa> brb
 * nafisa is away: Sexam ... ne moti!
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ji že 100x
<CrazyLemon> ne jemat mumil
<CrazyLemon> ona pa ne posluša
<CrazyLemon> prekleta mumilarka :D
<bogdanov> tocn tko bbl
 * nafisa is back (gone 00:19:14)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj spet???
<nafisa> grem si to sprement
 * nafisa is away: drogiram se ... ne moti!
 * nafisa is back (gone 00:00:08)
<napsy> faak
<napsy> kok lahka 100 let traja da en usran image prepise gor na spominsko kartico
<CrazyLemon> class 2 spominska kartica? :D
<napsy> nevem sam na kurac mi ze gre pocas
<napsy> predolgo traja, bi lahka kj bol pametnega ta cas naredu
<napsy> mam en hud board tu
<napsy> arm7 700 mhz
<napsy> pa spravlam gor ubuntu 10.10
<napsy> sam mi boot iz spominske neki ne dela
<CrazyLemon> kaj sploh to je za en OS k ga mate gor na tablicah
<napsy> ni os-ja gore
<napsy> gor*
<napsy> oz je nek nas custom firmware
<CrazyLemon> ah
<kubanc> jov folk..
<nafisa> jou jou
<kubanc> a kdo ve, kje se narihta, da ko kliknes na X pri xchatu da ti ne zapre okna, ampak ti ga minimira v tray panel
<kubanc> ?
<CrazyLemon> emmm..men se zdi da to ni mogoče pri xchatu
<kubanc> vidm da obstaja kanal xchat, bom tam mal povprasal...
<nafisa> ja pa je mogoče
<nafisa> to si pri prvem zapiranju določil
<nafisa> al se ti minimira na tray
<CrazyLemon> ne ni res!
<nafisa> al se ti zapre
<nafisa> kaj ni res, če mam jst tako naštelano!
<kubanc> ja, kako pa si to nastimala?
<CrazyLemon> ma pust jo..k ne ve kaj govori!
<nafisa> limun, ne zajebavi me!
<nafisa> kubanc, prvič, ko sem zaprla, me je vprašalo, ali naj zaključi program ... ali naj minimira na tray
<kubanc> :)
<nafisa> grem pogledat, če se da kje naštelat
<kubanc> ja sej, samo takrat ko te to vprasa, se mora nastavitev v neko datoteko shranit
<nafisa> How do I minimize X-Chat to the System Tray (Notification Area)?
<nafisa> There are two plugins available that allow this:
<nafisa> Unix: SysTray Plugin
<nafisa> Windows: xTray
<nafisa> Note that XChat 2.8.0+ has its own tray feature, but you can disable it in Settings > Preferences > Alerts and still run these plugins, if you prefer.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> preveč mumil!
<kubanc> ma nema veze...
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo je govoru o sys trayu..mi govorimo o tem da se xchat zmanjša k klikneš na x :D
<nafisa> minimira na tray?
<nafisa> Settings > Preferences > Alerts ... pol pa enable sys tray icon ...
<nafisa> je to, kubanc ???
<kubanc> ne...
<CrazyLemon> HA!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> jst mam omogoceno system tray icon
<kubanc> samo ce kliknem na krizec se mi zapre...
<nafisa> ne vem ... pač jst sem ob prvem stisku na x to določla
<kubanc> ni problema, bom ze nakak tud brez tega zivu naprej
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> če pa na minimize klikneš ti pa samo okno minimira, ne na tray, ne?
<nafisa> ... /set -or gui_tray_flags 4
<kubanc> je tako...
<kubanc> kaj to je to?
<kubanc> gui tray flags 4?
<nafisa> zapru se je :D
<CrazyLemon> no shit :>
<nafisa> Go to chat window and and enter this message.
<nafisa>   /set gui_tray_flags 1  I now am able to hit close button and xchat is minimized to tray.
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> kot zgleda deluje
<kubanc> nafisa, zlata si
<kubanc> :*
<nafisa> ni za kaj ... use google next time :D
<kubanc> google who?
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> odlična dr. house epizoda!
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<nafisa> zakaj mi setta na 5 ... če hočem 4
<nafisa> grrrrr
<nafisa> na, zdej pa kr na 7 :S
<nafisa> en me prepričuje, da si moram kupit winse
<nafisa> če maš linuxe gr naložene,a lahko gledš naprimer film al pa kake slike itd......... - @stajerska.com: in če mam windowse, kaj pol? - ek: nič - @stajerska.com: vidiš ... pol je bolše met linux ... lahko pogledaš film, slike ... na winsih pa nič
<CrazyLemon> LINUXI NE OBSTAJAJO FFS
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> linux je samo eden
<kubanc> oz, pardon
<kubanc> Unix-like computer operating systems using the Linux kernel
<kubanc> operating system is one that behaves in a manner similar to a Unix system, while not necessarily conforming to or being certified to any version of the Single UNIX Specification
<kubanc> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Unix_history-simple.svg
<upd> res je linux samo en, lahko pa tud rečemo da jih je več, če vsi svoj kernel razvijajo mal po svoje ane
<alyosha> bogdanov has joined #ubuntu-si
<alyosha> pa ta bogdanov je cel zajeban
<alyosha> pa Å¡e za zvezdo navija
<alyosha> on ni kar tako:D
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> dj ti maš gor veze na đesenajs
<alyosha> porihtaj te rame da mi pošljejo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebemjih
<CrazyLemon> ni on kar tako ne..tip je zaljubljen v ronalda.. in tip hodi v solarij samo zato da je tko zagorel kot ronaldo
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :SS
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> rolando:D
<bogdanov> alyosha 200eu
<bogdanov> :D
<kubanc> rafaldo
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> a nuben
<alyosha> bogdanov dobiš dobiš pol:D
<bogdanov> ni wds bridga
<bogdanov> postavlu
<bogdanov> bem vas
<bogdanov> :
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> mi nismo tko hudi:D
 * nafisa is away: drogiram se ... ne moti!
<alyosha> ta nafisa sam mumile je
<alyosha> cele dneve
<CrazyLemon> nekdo isce pozornost...khm
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> zdj nesme odpisat
<alyosha> ker je away
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> je tko nafisa
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej aspirin drobi..da bo lahko pol delila okrog fotko kako snifa belo
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> dej no ... film gledam
<alyosha> ne ne ona se spidira
<nafisa> ne me motit
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> HAHAHA!
<CrazyLemon> BUSTED
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> c c
<alyosha> nafisa nafisa
<CrazyLemon> eee ja nafisa
<alyosha> kaj gledaš spoon?
<CrazyLemon> še dobro da nimaš higlight na nafisa
<CrazyLemon> ane nafisa
<alyosha> trainspoting
<CrazyLemon> ker če bi gledala film nafisa
<CrazyLemon> bi bil highlight zelo nadležen ane nafisa
<alyosha> ta nafisa
<alyosha> res nafisa
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo je res nafisa
<alyosha> nafisa povej ti meni kaj
<alyosha> nafisa sploh
<alyosha> točno pomeni
<alyosha> nafisa
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> CrazyLemon!*@* added to ignore list.
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon je na ignooore
<CrazyMelon> nafisa lahk si srečna
<nafisa> saj sem te dala na unignore, no
<CrazyMelon> da moram it na vaje
<CrazyMelon> če ne nafisa
<CrazyMelon> bi mela highlight 24/7
<CrazyMelon> :D
<kubanc> haha
<CrazyMelon> a veš nafisa !
<nafisa> CrazyLemon!*@* removed from ignore list
<kubanc> zakva zajebacate nafisa
<kubanc> sej nafisa ni nc nardila
<nafisa> kubanc ... pomagi mi :((
<kubanc> a na nafisa
<kubanc> nafisa, fovs so ti zarad droge :D
 * nafisa is back (gone 00:04:38)
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<kubanc> drugic ko gres away, rajsi napisi, grem v sistem windows :D
<CrazyMelon> punca očitno potrebuje pozornost
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> CrazyMelon mi jo pa nakloni
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ku si ti zlat fant
<alyosha> ta nafisa mumilašica!
<nafisa> abucibucibu
<nafisa> kak si ti pridn fantek!
 * nafisa prime CrazyMelona za lička in mu jih potegne
<CrazyMelon> VSE JE RES!
<CrazyMelon> zdej pa res moram it počasi
<CrazyMelon> ajde
<nafisa> dej bejž že :D
<alyosha> nafisa sem prebral da si ga primla za lulčka in si ga pretegnila:D
<nafisa> lička!!!!!!!!!!
<nafisa> lica
<kubanc> lol, and this is what you call Ubuntu channel :D
<kubanc> haha
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> to te moderatorji ( CrazyMelon ) nič ne poskrbijo
<alyosha> za to da bi bil red
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> nisem kriva!
<kubanc> alyosha, define: red
<kubanc> rdeče*
<kubanc> ?
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> lol
<alyosha> réd
<alyosha> ?
<kubanc> lol
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> rëd
<kubanc> it's not about the color, it has a deeper meaning. we could say: if there was "red" there would be no gipsy's in Slovenia :D
<alyosha> uff kako bi ser to izgovorilo:D
<alyosha> kubanc damn right!
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> a bi lahko rekl topologija se z drugo besedo povezanost?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> legenda :D
<Sky[x]> http://izklop.com/?url=links%2Fstart&a=open&id=70592#top
<Pepelka> Izklop | Denis Avdi� si privo��i slovenske estradnike
<nafisa> očala so se mi polomila :((
<nafisa> lepo se mejte ... na vlaku se javim
<nafisa> papa
<kubanc> ej, kako bi si tole prevajal?
<kubanc> Segregation of numerical information at the end of the n-component
<kubanc> element facilitates the relocation of elements
<kubanc> ločevanje numerične informacije...
<alyosha> težko bi to prevajali:D
<sasa84> juhu
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ja to tud jst vem
<kubanc> segregacija je kao neke vrste ločevanje
<sasa84> oo kubanko ;)
<kubanc> pozdravljena sasa8*4=32:D
<kubanc> sasa84, ti znas engleski dobro?
<sasa84> hm...kaj pa te matra?
<Mikoar> integracija je glih obratno kot segregacija
<sasa84> integracija je kao vključevanje, segregacija pa ločevanje
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam
<sasa84> klikn čez dobro urco ;)
<alyosha> ammm kaj "mrežnega kabla RJ45"
<alyosha> to ni UTP
<alyosha> al je?
<alyosha> konektorji za ta mrežni kabel RJ45
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/sport/nogomet/zloglasni-bogdanov-deportiran-v-srbijo.html
<Pepelka> Zloglasni Bogdanov deportiran v Srbijo - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ta bogdanov
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ee CrazyLemon kaj ta
<alyosha> konektor za mrežni kabel RJ45
<alyosha> to je za UTP?
<alyosha> al ne?
<CrazyLemon> to je mrežni kabel ja..utp ja
<CrazyLemon> gut ja
<alyosha> jaa zoo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> če si me zajebo se bom usedu nate!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> btk
<CrazyLemon> par eurov gor al dol
<CrazyLemon> kaj je to zate
<alyosha> pff samo res
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ufff stari
<alyosha> uff povej
<CrazyLemon> 9 krat ble vaje
<CrazyLemon> in sedem krat si mogu it na vaje
<CrazyLemon> da imaš pozitivno
<CrazyLemon> in lih razmišljau a grem danes na vaje al ne
<CrazyLemon> in lih danes je sedmič ko sm na vajah
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ZA MALO
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma ti si cel hud
<alyosha> splh nevem kaj da ti rečem
<alyosha> res
<CrazyLemon> sj vem
<CrazyLemon> si speechless
<CrazyLemon> tko kot js
<alyosha> ma praw
<alyosha> uno
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj 100m kabla bo preveč a za po hiši:D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ne
<CrazyLemon> sj ene 2x ga potegneš okrog hiše
<CrazyLemon> pa okrog dreves
<CrazyLemon> kar je zihr je zihr
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ja ma kurac 50 jih bo Å¡lo pa 100%
<alyosha> pa en pc pa drugi pc pa en tv pa drugi tv pa tretji tv
<alyosha> pa ovo pa ono
<alyosha> pa smo tam
<alyosha> kašna je razlika če je konektor za "mehki kabel" al pa za "trdi kabel"
<alyosha> wtf?
<nafisa> limunčič je na faxu
<BigWhale> Dan
<nafisa> dan, BigWhale
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj so inter-machine communications?
<nafisa> www.scs.stanford.edu/nyu/02sp/notes/l9.pdf
<nafisa> inter-machine: cluster, LAN, WAN
<kubanc> hja, ne vem ce je to to
<kubanc> to se drzi za omrežja
<nafisa> www.freepatentsonline.com/5842205.html
<nafisa> net mi mrka :((
<nafisa> spet :\
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<nafisa> kuga pa se ti dereš? :P
<sasa84> pf
<nafisa> v glavnem ... zasavje je za en kurac
<nafisa> kar se mobitelovega signala tiče
<sasa84> ma ja :P
<nafisa> upd :*
<upd> ola :-*
<upd> 6h sm afto pral :/
<nafisa> kwa s prau?
<upd> avto
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ka si pa delo z jim?????
<upd> hja notr use spucat po 2 letih... :)
<upd> toj pa tak če fotr burek je v avtu :) treba plastike dol da lohk spucaš :)
<nafisa> dveh letih??????!!!!!!!!!!
<nafisa> o, marija sveta
<upd> dobr 1 let
<upd> mogoče sm mal pretiraval :D
<upd> to notr an, zuni je večkrat opran
<upd> mislem posesa kdaj, sam usen to ni to
<upd> treba s krtačko celo armaturo zdrgnit
<nafisa> zdej ko boš kaj hotu povedat, bom rekla, da spet napihuješ pa ti ne bom verjela ...
<nafisa> tako, kot šefu nisem verjela, ko je povedal, kako en peče dobre pice ...
<nafisa> ko vedno napihuje ... čist vedno ...
<nafisa> no, potem pa sem poskusla ... in videla, da 1x v življenju pa le ni lagal
<upd> dobr, ko sem ga začel pucat je res bil kot da 2 leti ni bil spucan
<upd> hehe, ne napihujem jest stvari vedno.. :)
<nafisa> oz. napihoval
<nafisa> jah ... lej ... 6 ur je le malo veliko, ne?
<teardrop> zakaj bi pa človek avto pucal?
<upd> nafisa, niti ne, mogoče je tolk trajal ker sem ga prvič..
<upd> teardrop, zakaj bi si pa človek rit umival ?
<nafisa> prvič si ga puco???
<nafisa> pa ka si ti ja nor?
<teardrop> upd, z ritjo serješ vsak dan ;)
<upd> hja v avtu se tud marsikaj dogaja :)
<upd> nafisa, prvič ja
<nafisa> o, marija sveta
 * nafisa se križa
<upd> why? če nimam avta
<upd> od fotra ga pa tud ne mislem zaradi dolgčasa pucat :) je bila izjema dons
<nafisa> te je pa on nor!
<upd> ker ?
<nafisa> zato, ker je en navadn prasec :D
<upd> res je prov pujs je :)
<Sky[x]> pujs
<nafisa> pujsoooo
<upd> http://facebook.womenforlove.net/luvmytangg/
<Pepelka> Facebook of Adult Dating
<upd> na fb piše da je iz US, tu pa Slovenia fail
<nafisa> zdaj tuki še enmu dojenčku pojem, da ne joka
<Sky[x]> kva a pedofili ste tam pr vas v unmu klubu ?
<nafisa> kakemu klubu?
<nafisa> na vlaku sem
<nafisa> andrejz, pomagi ... najprej me za mumilarko označjo ... zdaj me hoče Sky[x] še za pedofilko ...
<andrejz> verjetno bi rad, da bi z njim spala = bila pedofilka ;)
<nafisa> s tem mladičem?
<nafisa> nikoli!
<sasa84> raj bi z mano :P
<nafisa> lol
<andrejz> kul, jaz vaju pa gledam :)
<sasa84> a ni zanimiv kok tipe prvlač d gledajo dve bejbi
<nafisa> kwa bo pa tvoja rekla?
<andrejz> saša84, moraš bit tip, da razumeš :)
<andrejz> @nafisa: kar ne veš, ne boli
<nafisa> jao jao ...
<andrejz> @nafisa: in kaj je sky[x]ov argument?
<nafisa> pol bi lahko tud jst okol sexala ...
<nafisa> če bi hotla, seveda
<nafisa> ja, napisala sem, da dojenčku pojem, da se ne joka
<sasa84> andrejz, kaj pa če vzameve tvojo sabo? :P
<nafisa> pol pa take ven prbil ...
<andrejz> ja tud o tem sem razmišljal, saša84 :)
<nafisa> jaaaaa ...
<nafisa> saj ... lahko pa samo tvoja pa sasa84 ...
<nafisa> pa mi2 gledava
<sasa84> sam d ne boš pol užaljen, k bo bl uživala z nama :P
<nafisa> js tut rada gledam
<nafisa> dobr, da mi moje delo tudi to omogoča :D
<andrejz> men se zdi, da ni nič narobe, če otroku poješ
<nafisa> da kdaj pa kdaj to gledam
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Ubuntu se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4967/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja, on je začel, če smo v klubu tud pedofili
<andrejz> @nafisa, mislim da te malo draži
<andrejz> a veš kakšna je razlika med pedagogom in pedofilom?
<nafisa> ammm ...
<nafisa> ne bi vedla razlage
<andrejz> pedofil ima RES rad otroke :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> a jst pa ne bom mela jih rada al kaj? ko jih bom učila?
<nafisa> jst obožujem otroke ... tiste, ko me ubogajo ...
<nafisa> tam nekje do 6 leta ...
<nafisa> take najraje pazim
<nafisa> so pridni
<nafisa> pol pozneje zna bit pa križ z njimi
<nafisa> nič ... dragi moji ... andrejz ... če boš bejbi skup spravu, dej zrihti, da lahko jst tud gledam ... jst sem tik pred glavno železniško v LJ ...
<nafisa> lepo se imejte ...
<nafisa> pa se tipkamo kaj kasnej
<andrejz> odvsino kot so trmasti (otroc)
<nafisa> ajde
<andrejz> lepo se mej
<andrejz> ajde
<andrejz> wtf? dukem nukem je gold?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to wtf? :)
<andrejz> ni to nekako nepričakovano?
<CrazyLemon> duke nukem je old..ne vem zakaj bi bilo nepričakovano da ga lahk v wineu laufaš :D
<andrejz> dukem nukem forever
<zdobersek> fornever.
<zdobersek> je ze izsel sploh?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je delayed
<CrazyLemon> <insert_surprise>
<zdobersek> nazadnje je res bil
<zdobersek> :O -.-
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ sam tok da veš..pingal te bom do smrti dokler se ne javiš!
 * CrazyLemon prepares ping of death
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon prepares to shit his pants with 1/256 internet conection
<alyosha> ;D
<alyosha> kaj duke je prišu al ne?:D
<zdobersek> ne se zajbavat iz ljudi brez optike! :(
<alyosha> hahah ma ja sj tudi na dsl je usaj 1/1 linija
<alyosha> oz. 2 3 4 5/1 2 3
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> 10. junij
<alyosha> hahha s5 so prestavli
<alyosha> mjao mjao
<alyosha> misliš da bo?
<alyosha> samo pomoje bo razočaranje veliko
<alyosha> ker je tolko čakanja
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim kaj ma veze 1/256 z ping of death :D
<zdobersek> enmu devu bo dopizdil pa bo zleaku spil.
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa koga boš tipongal z tako linijo?
<alyosha> dial up
<alyosha> oz. kaj boš dosegu
<alyosha> z pinganjem z tako linijo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pejt prebrat ping of death :D
<zdobersek> ce si l33t bos pingu prek 3G
<zdobersek> ne, prek EDGE!
<CrazyLemon> ne prek gprs-ja!
<zdobersek> ne prek jogurt lonckov, povezanih z vrvico!
<CrazyLemon> če si res l33t pa boš poslal ping of death telegram!
<zdobersek> pwnmuch?!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> prek sms-a
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> wtf!?!?
<CrazyLemon> SMS ni l33t!
<CrazyLemon> kje ti človek živiš :S
<CrazyLemon> grem jest
<CrazyLemon> ajt!
<zdobersek> gres do bajte pa se deres PING
<zdobersek> PING
<zdobersek> PIIIIIINNG
<sasa84> niste resni :P
<alyosha> hahha sasa84 probaj zakričat ping pa IP od crazyja potem da vidimo
<alyosha> on bi blo možno da pade:D
<sasa84> ne vem njegovga ip-ja... :P
<sasa84> sicr pa...jst mam tud najnižno povezavo od siola...1/256
<upd> a sm spet 2x joinal ? :S
<Cveto_> 3x
<Cveto_> 2x*
<upd> hm ne vem zakaj xchat to dela, včasih ni bilo tega
<Sky[x]> a xchat je za osx free al ga sploh ne podpira ?
<upd> !g xchat mac os x
<Pepelka> X-Chat Aqua | Download X-Chat Aqua software for free at ... http://sourceforge.net/projects/xchataqua/
<upd> dunno.
<Cveto_> butasto vprašanje pa vseen... še kak veèji kanal na tem serverju?
<CrazyLemon> upd xchat ne dela tega :)
<CrazyLemon> Cveto_ seveda #ubuntu
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pa #twil
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> dj ne laž!
<sasa84> sj je dost folka gor tm
<sasa84> this week on linux...k ma na youtube tud kanal
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<sasa84> ti pa tih, primorc k vidš tolk morje kt jst :P
<CrazyLemon> hah..js vidim morje vsak dan
<CrazyLemon> no..ne vsak dan ampak vsakič ko grem na faks
<CrazyLemon> pa vsakič ko grem kolesarit
<CrazyLemon> torej..4-5x na teden
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pf :P
<sasa84> alyoshi vsaj mal vrjamm, teb pa nč :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon kao neki Å¡potnik... my ass :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 your ass dvomim da tok kolesari :))
<CrazyLemon> nism noben Å¡portnik..sam rekreiram pa se :D
<sasa84> my ass ma druge Å¡porte :P
<CrazyLemon> žvižganje ni šport!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> woot! :D
<alyosha> ma sasa84 ne verjet CrazyLemon -u nič:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> si gledaw housa?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, al vem :P
<CrazyLemon> dej fatass
<CrazyLemon> hodi jest
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> [16:02:25] <CrazyLemon> odlična dr. house epizoda!
<CrazyLemon> [16:02:27] <CrazyLemon> haha :D
<sasa84> ma ljoši je itak mister ubuntu :P
<CrazyLemon> taub je najbolši :D
<alyosha> sory CrazyLemon ker ne spremljam useh tvojih komentarjev...nebom več:D
<alyosha> sasa84 +10
<alyosha> :D
<Jorky> čer
<alyosha> haha taub je hud
<alyosha> tip je kr dve naredu noseče:D
<CrazyLemon> ma tip je hud..je.. vse živo :D
<sasa84> alyosha, pač povem a ne...sam sej veš d hoče CrazyLemon bit nek spešl sam... :P
<alyosha> haus pa še vedno zmaga:D tip ji uleti u dnevno da ji vrne krtačo:d
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> sasa84 for president!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> word!
<Jorky> :)
<CrazyLemon> čer Jerky
<alyosha> pizda tu spodaj mona majo restavracijo in furajo čevape na oglju
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<alyosha> in zdj mi dišijo tu za popizdit
<Jorky> adijo Crazy
<CrazyLemon> in sasa84 govoriš kot da je to neki bad...če želim bit spešl :(
<alyosha> a jaz brez €
<alyosha> dej dej
<CrazyLemon> alyosha biomotel ?
<sasa84> alyosha, ne govor...jst bi tud papala kej !!
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne ne iz biota s ene voha...Tavelca
<CrazyLemon> al maš tam mirando
<CrazyLemon> al je tavelca ?*
<CrazyLemon> ah :D
<alyosha> miranda je popoldan ze zaprta:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti hočš bit mister ubuntu, sam je pač alyosha lepši a ne :P
<Jorky> sasa bared si palačinke :)
<alyosha> ma stari ni da ni tu:D
<Jorky> nared*
<alyosha> uuuu CrazyLemon si jo slišaw
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> NO COMMENT
<CrazyLemon> OK!?
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dj grem jaz si delat za jest
<alyosha> jebemjih
<bogdanov> jo
<sasa84> ženska z najdaljšim staležem na ubuntu-si je odločila, da je alyosha mister ubuntu-si :P
<sasa84> beat it!
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> wiiiii
<alyosha> :D
<Jorky> lol
<CrazyLemon> alyosha beat it..then eat it
<alyosha> sasa84 mmwwaaa
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> haha
<sasa84> hahahah
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> eat it!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> bogdanov je pa mister fotogeničnosti :P
<CrazyLemon> jo bogdanov
<Cveto_> Å¡koda da Å¡e niste vidl mene
<alyosha> bogdanov je mr. Criminalac
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> Cveto_ sej se smejemo brez tvoje fotke
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ti si pa druga spremljevalka :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> hehe
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> joooooj jebemti tavelco mona
<alyosha> jz bi čeevape
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pošlji mi 7,5€ po dcc
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hodi do žusterne
<CrazyLemon> pa boš dal 6€
<CrazyLemon> aja..bojiš se da ne shujšaš
<alyosha> ma ja ma moram u awto se vozit ovo ono
<CrazyLemon> sorry
<alyosha> tu lahko grem u boxarcah
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bos
<alyosha> brez majce
<CrazyLemon> obleci človek majco
<CrazyLemon> bo folku slabo
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> btk:D
<alyosha> i'm happy
<alyosha> :DD
<Jorky> mogoče kdo ve kje najdt točn datum izida chromium 12ke?  Sm isku na njihovi strani pa nism nč najdu. Baje je v beta stadiju
<sasa84> alyosha, d bi bla bliz tebe...matr d bi te povabla na čevape!!!
<alyosha> de jdej sasa84 sj nisi tko daleč
<sasa84> k sm tud jst lačna k vučko :)
<alyosha> pow urce dopre
<alyosha> dobre
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> Jorky pojma nimam...sej se ti bo sam chromium updejtal
<bogdanov> yang here?
<sasa84> alyosha, dj ne me mamt...k sm lačna :P
<CrazyLemon> mi o vučko in evo nafise!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> yang se neki skriva
<sasa84> al pa o eni pici si govoru...joooooooooooooooooooj
<CrazyLemon> vučkotu*
<sasa84> *lačna*
<nafisa> halo vučko ma dobre pice
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL :)
<alyosha> pizda tožu jih bom mona
<Jorky> kdo je pa vučko? a ni bla to včasih una figurca iz OI v 80-ih?
<nafisa> men je uničena žarnca explodirala zdajle :S
<sasa84> Jorky, točno...sarajevo 1984 ;)
<CrazyLemon> Jorky res je
<sasa84> takrat sem se jst rodila...pač tistga leta :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha toži..to so duševne bolečine
<alyosha> ma stari
<Jorky> sam vi najbrž govorite o drugem Vučku če se ne motim?
<alyosha> veš kako diši tu spodaj mona
<alyosha> mooo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a zato je tistga leta vučko umru? :((
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> pihlja u to smir
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Jorky> lol kruta
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, packonko :P
<sasa84> dej alyosha , mal me bran no :P
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne diraj mi sasa84
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa obrni se u drugo jebote
<alyosha> ewo lih
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> pa ti častim čevape :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> tu gledam hladilnike
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> treba nabavit
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> jst sem prejle jedla pleskavco
<alyosha> nafisa pst!
<nafisa> ok, sm že tih
<alyosha> dej dej grem jz
<alyosha> neki moram najt za jest
<alyosha> jebemjih
<nafisa> soory
<sasa84> dober tek alyosha ;)
<nafisa> sorry*
<sasa84> jaz grem pa kadit...od hudga :P
<nafisa> js pa nimam čikou :'(
<alyosha> nic hudega nafisa se bos ze oddolzila:D
<alyosha> dej dje grem jz
<CrazyLemon> alyosha js že slišim kako ti se holesterol nabira
<nafisa> alyosha, prikaži se
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne diraj mi sasa84 !
<nafisa> pa se ti bom :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> CrazyLemon zdj ko si nardim 4 jajca z tuno in ful majoneze
<alyosha> moo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> do jaja
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<alyosha> niso čevapi je pa neki no
<CrazyLemon> jajca s tuno.....o jebote fuj :D
<sasa84> alyosha, ne rajcat
<nafisa> beljakovine :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda tune in jajc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pismo, lačna
<alyosha> dej dej CrazyLemon ti neveš kaj je dobro
<sasa84> alyosha, ti si kriv :P
<alyosha> dej dej grem jz
<alyosha> greeem
<CrazyLemon> dej dej hodi  dej dej
<nafisa> bejž že!
<sasa84> pejd hitr dol predn si pico spečm :P
 * alyosha away ne moti jem!
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> papa
<alyosha> c'ya
<CrazyLemon> meni bi tudi zdej pasala ena pica
<CrazyLemon> s tuno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pizza z salamo
<nafisa> pa kaj mate tok s tuno
<alyosha> in hrenovkami
<alyosha> jebootte
<nafisa> mir mi dajte o tuni
<nafisa> že od srednje mam tak ljubi mir pred tem
<Jorky> _)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj nisi ti Å¡ou ?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tuna je zakon :)
<nafisa> je ja ... vem da sem zakon :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk jo maš v pašti, na pici v solati ..tuna je povsod!
<nafisa> sam ni me treba tako poimenovat spet, no :D
<nafisa> jst jo mam full rada ... samo ...
<nafisa> pač ne napišem, kako se imenuje ... oz kliče to ...
<nafisa> ker sem 4 leta svak dan po 1000x slišala to
<CrazyLemon> no..napočil je čas da spet to slišiš
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu da tok obožuješ tuno
<CrazyLemon> uuuu..tunin sendvič bi pasal!
<nafisa> ma, 4 leta so me klical tunči
<nafisa> od tega dobiš traume
<Jorky> :)
<nafisa> in to samo zato, ker kamorkoli smo šli, sem naročila nekaj s tuno
<CrazyLemon> no pol veš kako dobra je tuna ane tunči!
<nafisa> mi je to, da me kličete mumilarka, bl ušeč :S
<Jorky> lol
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<upd> tole je že vse skup retardirano
<upd> mam chromium odprt, pa mi en napiše neki na pidgin ane kao ja to, pa mi pokaže un oblaček, zakaj dfak ga ne morem kliknit
<upd> morm z miško na levo
<upd> pa čakat da uno pofukano vrstico pokaže
<upd> oz. stolpec
<upd> pa pol kliknit pidgin
<upd> a so eni retardi to delal al kaj
<upd> tolk k miško uporablam v tem unity je nism v celmu letu prej
<Grega> a ves kaj je naslednji korak? :)
<upd> da namestim windows
<upd> .
<Grega> debian
<Grega> :)
<upd> ah kurc :)
<upd> đabe to nikol mi ni bil všeč debian
<upd> zto k majo bedn logo :P
<Grega> hekni ga
<upd> dj ti zame
<Grega> ne znam :((
<upd> :(
<sasa84> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> kok nej si naredim en tak red na mizi, d bo Å¡lo use gor!!!!!
<sasa84> fak, rabm Å¡tudijsko sobo!!!
<nafisa> a slišm windows?
<nafisa> :o
<nafisa> omedlela bom
<upd> windows ftw :)
<bogdanov> tocn tko upd :)
<upd> e brate pa ti znaš :)
<bogdanov> hehe kva se dela
<upd> ma evo nič, mal po youtube brklam nč pametnega :)
<upd> pa ti
<bogdanov> mah jebe me en rack serv kle prklopm par ventov pa nestarta napajalnik neki jeba :D
<upd> aja hehe jeba :)
<bogdanov> mja a s biu kej u kmsju zadne cajte
<sasa84> jst bom pa pop*
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> bogdanov, bil v soboto prišel ob 5:10 bil 10 minut tam pa šel
<upd> prazno bilo :)
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> cez ob 5h
<bogdanov> prsu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ma gli smo prej v tem vaškem diskaču, pa pol mij kebap zapasu, pa smo šli v lj. pa so pol ostali pjanci hotl še v kmš
<upd> jst pa grem sam na wc pa skor bruhal tam notr
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> drugač je prej verjetno bilo polno ja :)
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ma tle mam wifi pa dam adhoc da lohk gledam filme pa sheram folder
<upd> sam kaj ko ni internetne povezave pol
<upd> pa ne morm downloadat filmov
<bogdanov> ker port je za iptv treba ofnat
<bogdanov> ?
<upd> zgleda da bo treba imet dve wifi kartici
<upd> !g iptv port
<Pepelka> IPTV Port forward through NAT (Firewall) - TPG http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/868432
<upd> nea vem
 * nafisa is back (gone 00:53:44)
<sasa84> *zeh*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Ubuntu se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4967/new/posts/
<Mikoar> ka dezuje ze pri vas?
<nafisa> ma ja ... nevihta je
<sasa84> jaz grem tud u mižiland pa zadevščine sklopt :)
<sasa84> lahkonočko
<CrazyLemon> wacap bicez
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> kwa je mudel
<bogdanov> ma evo nc rihtam serverja
<bogdanov> kva ti
<nafisa> je kter iz LJ, k bi se mu dal z mano tv gledat?
<bogdanov> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..gledam avto.info oddajo :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo server
<nafisa> js bi tut mela server :))
<CrazyLemon> dž!
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo toča :/
<nafisa> tuki je nevihta mimo
<nafisa> prej sem prov preventivno računalnik dala na baterijo ...
<nafisa> saj drugo lahko crkne ... sam matična mi ne sme spet it po gobe :D
<nafisa> sam en mesec je do konca garancije ...
<nafisa> bi rekli, da jih nategujem
<bogdanov> Grega kle lah pastas sources.list od debiana :)
<CrazyLemon> grmiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov grega spi
<bogdanov> zgleda
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa gleda mywebcams
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> fajn ga lije
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> holy fck kako grmi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-25
<upd> BitTorrent client written in C++ and based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 user interface.
<upd> aj za kej ?
<upd> qBittorrent
<bogdanov> jst transmision
<bogdanov> uporablam
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> na win pa utorrent
<upd> mja ta transmission je mal glup
<bogdanov> zakva
<upd> ija ta qbittorrent je kopija utorrent
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ma tko morš dat desni klik pa lastnosti da ti popaže dodaten info
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> pokaže*
<upd> amm
<upd> zdej pa še eno skripto rabim da mi ah-hoc skensla ko se diskonektam pa poveže na net
<upd> ln
<bogdanov> nema nikoga :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Ubuntu se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4967/new/posts/
<l0wkey> re
<andrejz> ping Kami_
<sasa84> juhuuuu
 * sasa84 požgečka alyosha 
<andrejz> kdo poleg Kami_ lahko postavi novo statično html stran na ubuntu.si?
 * sasa84 pogleduje naokrog...
<andrejz> a ma kdo kakšen strežnik da en plain html gor vržem pa nekaj sprobam
<CrazyLemon> če mate čas lahk izpolnete tole anketo http://is.gd/vnPvog
<bogdanov> jo :)
<CrazyLemon> jo niga
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..gledam kaj je na pašnikih :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sam me res  zanima..kaj podjetje misli ko pošlje nekomu v koper reklamo za trgovino ki je v lenartu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Ubuntu se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4967/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Kami_
<CrazyLemon> </ping_of_death>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobro jutro ;)
<CrazyLemon> jutro"
<CrazyLemon> !
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov braco ;)
<bogdanov> ooo sasa84 :P
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> grem na eno čikpavzo ;)
<bogdanov> pravilno
<sasa84> ah ja...
<andrejz2> Crazy, zadnjič si nekaj govoril o promocijskem materialu - jaz sem nekaj priredil tukaj - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/zakaj_ubuntu.html, ti pa na ubuntu.si objavi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz2
<CrazyLemon> ko bo enkrat stran pripravljena
<CrazyLemon> bomo dali
<CrazyLemon> do takrat pa ne zbrisat tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> a nimas faxa
<bogdanov_> :
<bogdanov_> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ danes ne grem
<bogdanov_> why not
<CrazyLemon> ker je Å¡koda bencina za neki kar si ne bom zapomnu :D
<bogdanov_> :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz2 Ubuntu je Linux, zmogljiv, prilagodljiv, pripravljen na vse.    -> Ubuntu je distribucija operacijskega sistema GNU/Linux. Je zmogljiv, prilagodljevi ter pripravljen na vse.
<CrazyLemon> Dostopen -> "... in dostopen vsem."
<CrazyLemon> Prost -> "principi."
<alyosha> kaj tebi dogaja
<alyosha> človek
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> stari samo ta stock vent pri x6 je kar je...tuli ko svinja
<nafisa> alyosha, mislim, da je zašel v moje vode ...
<CrazyLemon> Ne skrbite o težavah -> "Ne skrbite o škodljivi programski opremi"
<CrazyLemon> madona andrejz2 ..kolk napak.. a si tudi ti ratal mumilar kot nafisa? :S
<alyosha> hehe kaj češ mu
<alyosha> to je verjetno kopiral pred pol ure pa mu Å¡e vedno nalaga
<alyosha> sploh neve
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sm ugotovila, da lahko uno robo prodam za ene 700 € :D
<nafisa> andrejz za to zastonj prodaja ...
<nafisa> tak da ni ko js :))
<alyosha> nafisa kašno pa kolko robe?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ne morem kle povedat, mudel
<nafisa> da me ne prideš oropat :D
<alyosha> kaj no
<alyosha> ti jz porihtam
<alyosha> prodamo Å¡e bolj ugodno:D
<alyosha> ena meni ena tebi:D
<CrazyLemon> ti boš rihtal ja..da te spet dobijo a
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> ahhhh
<nafisa> alyosha, mislim, da ne rabim tvoje pomoči ...
<alyosha> CrazyLemon btk:D
<alyosha> kaj ne nafisa
<alyosha> vednorabiš mojo pomoč
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> to si zapomni:D
<nafisa> na na na na na
<nafisa> veš ... nisem ovca, kot večino slovencev
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> ti pravim da pri meni prideš bolj ugodno skozi:D
<nafisa> dans sem se odločila ... tut belo vino ni za mene ... sploh pa čip varjante ...
<alyosha> ni to kao bi nebi moraš nemoraš
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, mej dnarja bi dobila ... hinavc!
<alyosha> ma vino itak sux
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to je za CrazyLemon -a
<alyosha> pff nafisa sploh ni rs
<alyosha> VEČ! bi dobila
<alyosha> veeeč
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> en me hoče fotkat brez namazanih ok :o
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<CrazyLemon> WE DONT CARE!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja, seveda ... hvala, alyosha ... tolk bom dobila, kot če bi s tabo ... pa še bogi folk bo ceneje skos pršo :))
<alyosha> ammm
<alyosha> 5x sem prebral in ne razumem kaj govoriš:p
<alyosha> weirdoW!
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz2> živjo
<nafisa> kdo je zdej mumilar, a?
<nafisa> oj, andrejz2
<andrejz2> kaki mumilarji?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz2 prebral pripombe? :)
<andrejz2> če so ble tvoje CrazyLemon, pol nisem dost zamudil :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz2 ok..sam ne mislim jih ponovit :)
<andrejz2> jaz sem to iz asturijščine prevedel, ne se hecat :)
<CrazyLemon> men bl zgleda kot da jih je google translate prevajal in ne ti :)
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/37478_7nuu2/Duck%20Sauce%20-%20Barbra%20Streisand%20Borut%20Pahor.mp3
<nafisa> moj procesor dela ko jež
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> oz. mi riše ježa
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: o, povej
<CrazyLemon> o Kami_ kera čast! :))
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> ali lahko administrator foruma odstrani anketo od X uporabnika ? :)
<Kami_> v temi?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4967/
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Ubuntu se ne zažene (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> npr tej temi
<Kami_> das link da pogledam
<Kami_> mislim da samo ankete ne mores
<CrazyLemon> ker tale je res annoying s svojimi anketami :)
<Kami_> nope :\
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ no potem me pa Å¡e neki zanima
<CrazyLemon> tema na ubuntu.si/punbb
<CrazyLemon> bi se jo dalo dobit? :)
<Kami_> ja samo like 1 css je pa par slik :D
<Kami_> da vidim ce je kje v "kompletu"
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je sam 1 css..ker se kr fajn razlikuje od "normalnega" punbb-ja
<Kami_> ja mislim da je vse v enem filu stili
<Kami_> gledam
<Kami_> jao...
<Kami_> morem na drugi pc geslo naj ne bi mel pravo tu za ftp
<CrazyLemon> no sej ni panike
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim to ta trenutek
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo pa fajn met da se da na testno okolje ter da se lahk igra na njem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov_> kako je ze z izgublenim geslom?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ hm?
<bogdanov_> haha sm ze zrihtu
<bogdanov_> :D
<nafisa> v XPje sem vdrla :D
<nafisa> sam ne bi, če ne bi poznala osebe
<nafisa> slabo geslo
<CrazyLemon> so?
<CrazyLemon> če ni nastavljeno admin geslo
<CrazyLemon> greš v safe mode
<CrazyLemon> pa te spusti not brez gesla
<CrazyLemon> in v 90% ni nastavljeno admin geslo
<nafisa> ima nastavljeno ..
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Kami_> sem poslal mail
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ kul..tnx.. torej ne bom ti več ping of death-a pošiljal
<nafisa> ma je programer ... ima ... samo slaba plat ... remote desktop
<CrazyLemon> no..dokler spet ne bom kaj rabu :)
<Kami_> :D
<Mikoar> ze kdo od vas uporabljal kak program za prevajanje dokumentov iz enega v drug jezik?
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi uporabljal program za kaj takega? ker boš mogu it čez vse besede ter jih popravit..tko da je bolša ter lažja rešitev da sam prevajaš
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> fcking vroče!
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> jst sem v pleteni jopci
<CrazyLemon> js pa v kratkih hlačah ter majici ob odprtem oknu
<CrazyLemon> pa je še vedno vroče
<CrazyLemon> PC pravi da zrak ima 30°
<CrazyLemon> mobitel pa pravi 27°
<nafisa> tale kletni prostori imajo nekaj prednosti ...
<nafisa> pozimi je toplo, ker je ogrevano ... centralna pač ...
<nafisa> poleti pa prijetno hladno
<kubanc> jst sm tud v kletnih prostorih
<kubanc> sm ekolosko osvescen
<kubanc> :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: [rešeno] Ubuntu se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4967/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ti si v zidanici..in nisi ekolosko osvescen ampak navadn pijanec
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> auuuuuuuu ... huda, CrazyLemon :D
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> nism navaden pijanc, ker uporabljam ubuntu :p
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> joo
<kubanc> jao pao
<kubanc> piv peu pou
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> ooo kubanko ;)
<kubanc> o sasa84
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaksne so Inter-machine Communications?
<kubanc> a so to komunikacije med napravami/komponentami?
<neett> ze kdo slisal za sitetalk ?
<neett> mene kolega dejansko prepricuje da se reg. sem
<neett> omg
<kubanc> ne...
<neett> se nic ne zamujas
<neett> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/s-socialno-mrezo-uniaco-sitetalk-do-zasluzka.html
<Pepelka> S socialno mrežo Uniaco SiteTalk do zaslužka
<kubanc> a mislis da je scam?
<Sky[x]> nič ni scam kar mi objavno na strani :D
<Sky[x]> objavimo*
<kubanc> define:stran?
<kubanc> :P
<neett> pomoje je napizdancija :)
<Sky[x]> RN
<Sky[x]> rn = stran
<neett> mas clo predavanja, ki ti razlagajo zaka se gre,.. kolega me napizdo z nekim linkim ki je pol ure neki mariborcan razlagal zaskaj se gre
<neett> smrdi to :)
<neett> kolega pa si misli da je zaj nevem kaj
<neett> pa me ma za fukjenega ker ne verjamem
<neett> :P
<kubanc> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/video-25-najlepsih-risank-ob-katerih-smo-odrascali-1-del/258349
<Pepelka> Video: 25 najlepših risank, ob katerih smo odraščali - 1. del :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobersek> ja fak
<zdobersek> mogoc res dobis denar, ampak sam zato, ker se ubistvu prodajas
<zdobersek> in tud 'kolega' bi zasluzu, ampak sam zato, ker bi ti prek svojga ref linka omogocu registracijo, s katero bi on zasluzu
<zdobersek> "Pri tem velja omeniti, da naj bi bilo denarja za izplačilo več kot dovolj, saj so podjetja kljub gospodarski in finančni recesiji še vedno pripravljena plačati veliko denarja za dostop do baze članov socialne mreže, katerim ponujajo svoje izdelke in storitve."
<kubanc> piramidni sistem...
<zdobersek> Isto k facebook, edin da oni denarja od CIA in ostalih, ki ga dobijo, ne posredujejo naprej, ampak ga zadrzijo zase
<zdobersek> in pol je Mr. CukerGora najmlajsi miljarder ... kok naj ne bi bil, ce prodaja pol miljarde ljudi
<kubanc> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: [rešeno] Ubuntu se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4967/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/foto-vec-deset-pridrzanih-po-mnozicnem-pretepu-na-presercu.html
<Pepelka> FOTO: Več deset pridržanih po množičnem pretepu na Prešercu - 24ur.com
<upd> amaterji hah
<zdobersek> jao, taleps lokal so razbil
<upd> Steve Ballmer je včeraj v govoru na Japonskem med drugim omenil, da se bo prihajajoča različica Microsoftovega OS-a imenovala Windows 8
<upd> kurba to pa nebi nikol uganil
<upd> :)
<nafisa> huston, we have a problem!
<nafisa> zakaj se ubuntu 11.04 noče ugasnit?
<nafisa> I neeeeeeeeeeeeed heeeeeelpppppppppppppppp
<nafisa> oj, bobe__
<bobe__> ojla
<bobe__> kaj zdej?
<nafisa> nič ... z enim rešujeva problem ... pa ga ne znava rešt
<nafisa> na 11.04 se mu ne izklopi komp
<nafisa> ko da izklopi ...
<nafisa> kr melje pa melje pa se ne ugasne
<Sky[x]> baterijo ven uzameš ! :D
<nafisa> stacionarni je
<bobe__> meni je v eni verziji po update-u to delal leptop, ampak se je stvar zrihtala z enim update-om
<nafisa> samo to ni rešitev
<nafisa> ne šutdouna se pa noče reštarta narest
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi preko terminala se noče izklopit?
<bogdanov> shutdown -h now
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> bomo zdajle probal
<bogdanov> ce pa nepomaga pa bo zihr
<bogdanov> rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> ja ja ja
<nafisa> pa kaj Å¡e
<nafisa> pa saj nism iz plutona
<nafisa> dol ga je fuknlo ... očitno je ugasnu komp :D
<bogdanov> ;)
<bobe__> :)
<bobe__> če ga ni zabrisu kam
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> hvala, bogdanov
<nafisa> je ugasnilo
<nafisa> ampak ... a zdaj bo skos to moral delat?
<nafisa> preko konzole ugašat?
<bogdanov> nj
<bogdanov> pogleda
<bogdanov> loge
<bogdanov> ko pritisne tipko
<bogdanov> an
<sasa84> juhuuu
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<bogdanov> zmeri dobre vole :)
<sasa84> oj nafisa ;)
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov ljubavi
<nafisa> kdaj se bosta zdaj z andrejčkovo dobile?
<sasa84> si kej priden? ;)
<sasa84> pismo ne vem...andrejček kr molči :P
<nafisa> bogdanov je full priden
<nafisa> ravnokar mi rešil en problem
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> a ja? :P
<sasa84> pohvalno!ž
<sasa84> k CrazyLemon  ga sam klinca
<sasa84> kok se vam zdi fedira 15? ste že sprobal?
<sasa84> fedora
<bogdanov> pridn k zmeri :)
<bogdanov> kr uredu ja
<bogdanov> brb
<nafisa> sasa84, ti si že kdaj mela gor minta?
<sasa84> live cd ja
<nafisa> aja ... mene zanima, kako kaj dela nainštalirano ...
<nafisa> baje je enako, samo brez balasta
<sasa84> a ni glih tko, d ma mint pač par stvari več?
<sasa84> anivej... kdo ma čez freenodov gmail??
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> pismo, sm geslo pozabla :P
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuu, ga odkrila!!!
 * sasa84 je zakon!
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> joj, nisem si mislila, da bom jst komu mogla ubuntu razlagat, kako mora nekdo delat ....
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> tja, navad se ;)
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> live cd fedora 15 :P
<nafisa> jst se naj navadim???
<nafisa> jao
<nafisa> jst nimam pojma o temu :d
<bogdanov> lol
<neett> MARIBOR!!
<nafisa> ja no ... lih mal se mi sanja
<neett> hahaha
<nafisa> ka je z mariborom, čuj?
<neett> 1:0
<nafisa> ki to?
<zdobersek> stozice
<neett> jup
<neett> :P
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU3sBDZBFF0
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Linux Mint 10 "Julia" RC First Impressions and Feature Walkthrough&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> filipovic
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti ga klincaš!
<CrazyLemon> in miha ma čez freenode.si :)
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sta ima crazyman
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/kopalci-pozor-v-istri-smrtonosna-meduza.html
<Pepelka> Kopalci pozor: V Istri smrtonosna meduza - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> evo grem lovit smrtonosno meduzo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> nagrada je 1miljon
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as probu ze
<bogdanov> puppy linux
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj?
<bogdanov> mah tko
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> a je kul?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst nč ne klincam bogdanova, zto k je braco :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če boš priden, dobiš še tutorial za kuverte :P
<CrazyLemon> puppy že ne more bit kul
<CrazyLemon> tko kot DSL ni kul
<CrazyLemon> ampak če maš slab PC
<CrazyLemon> je tudi to bolš k nič
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne me rajcat!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> grrr
<sasa84> :P
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sm mislu
<bogdanov> zato k mas ti p4
<bogdanov> das probu
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> tale p4 zaenkrat laufa več kot odlično
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> odlicno
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> cevs rabu
<bogdanov> 2x1gb ddr patriot z hladilci
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo Å¡e kako leto crknu
<bogdanov> 40eu
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> pol si pa kako beštjo nabavim
<CrazyLemon> amd seveda :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> SB!
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> kak sandy as lud..saks
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> x6 155t pa plata pa 4gb 250eu
<bogdanov> cez glavo
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> 2-1 domzale
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://goo.gl/EZZa8
<Pepelka> Syncany: A Great Dropbox Alternative Which Supports Multiple Storage Types ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84> bogdanov, a ti preprodajaš kompe? :P
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa kje ti živiš ?
<CrazyLemon> on odkar se je rodil dila kompe za pol cene
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> še preden se je govorit nauču je že vedu napisat "ovaj kompjuter 50%" na nalepke
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> je skoz kupvov pr men
<CrazyLemon> dokler me nisi zajebal in mi uvalu intel
<bogdanov> 10x mors kupt tapru je dvakrat drazi pol pa u 11 za pol cene
<CrazyLemon> od takrat se ne poznava več
<bogdanov> :SS
<bogdanov> sry
<bogdanov> sm vedu da neb smeu intel sirotinji prodt
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> pa sej..srb tapravi...vedu si pa si vseen prodau
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> treba hrvoja nategnt
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> mogoče bi kupla kšno starej zadevo...pač za fotra
<sasa84> net pa tipkanje
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> p4 50eu pa pel
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> sej mam eno staro Å¡katlo, sam nima dvd-ja Å¡e
<bogdanov> kup dvd
<bogdanov> pa xp
<bogdanov> gor
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo dvd gor
<CrazyLemon> cd rom kupiš pa je
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> cr-rom ma...nima dvd-roma :P
<bogdanov> ma sj toj use
<bogdanov> 5eu
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> za 50€ pa bi kupla
<sasa84> k una stara Å¡katla ma 128 rama :P
<sasa84> xp-ji sicer delajo , sam :P
<uni4dfx> bogdanov: za kolk dobiš Radeon 5970 :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx vse je odvisno od hitrosti tovornjaka k vozi Radeon 5970
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> če vozi več k 90km/h
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> uni
<CrazyLemon> pol ne bo lih pocen
<bogdanov> zdj si pa reku
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> uni4*
<uni4dfx> zarad mene če ga peš nese
<bogdanov> morm u nemcij
<bogdanov> tovrnak
<bogdanov> dol butnt
<bogdanov> tapru
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> lah
<bogdanov> ti pa zrihtam
<sasa84> bogdanov, kolk pa ma un pentium rama? :P
<bogdanov> gtx 580
<bogdanov> much better!!!
<uni4dfx> ne nvidia je shit
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> 512
<uni4dfx> gnil integer performance
<sasa84> zakon :D
<uni4dfx> ne nucam grafe za igrce btw :D
<bogdanov> pol pa kup
<bogdanov> eno rang
<bogdanov> 50eu
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> ti sporočim ;)
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> ;)
<uni4dfx> bogdanov: že mam HD 5870 ampak bi rad močnejšo
<bogdanov> 6970
<uni4dfx> 6970 ni močnejša
<bogdanov> alpa 6950
<bogdanov> pa odklens
<bogdanov> a ni?
<uni4dfx> 6970 je
<uni4dfx> al pa 6990
<sasa84> bogdanov, a laptope maš tud? :P
<uni4dfx> i mean 5970 al pa 6990
<bogdanov> uni4*
<bogdanov> sj odklens 50*
<bogdanov> sasa tud sam dzabe za fotra :P
<uni4dfx> ma tiste odklenjene niso isto močne
<sasa84> ja sej...net pa 1x na leto word :P
<sasa84> to je vse kar on nuca... veš od FF ne klika :P
<sasa84> veš-več
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> pentium 4 ma kolk...1,3?
<sasa84> al 2,8?
<bogdanov> uni4 jst sm testiru in je
<bogdanov> kolega ma 6970 jst sm mu 6950
<bogdanov> sam zdj novejse
<bogdanov> se neda
<bogdanov> sasa ma tm ukol 2000mhz
<bogdanov> mam par takih jajcov
<sasa84> ma dost je
<uni4dfx> bogdanov: kako si pa testiru
<bogdanov> 3dmark
<bogdanov> itd :)
<sasa84> pa glej ti, bogdanov čist hud dilr :P
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> sm pa ke kj :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 itak da je
<CrazyLemon> če človek sploh ne živi v hiši..ampak v velikem skladišču
<CrazyLemon> sam zato da lahk robo ma kam spravit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> dobr d kšnga tazga poznam :P
<uni4dfx> bogdanov: no kaj pa 5970, to bi ful rad dubu k je res najhujša kar se tiče performance/power consumption
<bogdanov> uni4*
<bogdanov> misls dt 500+ za grafo?
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ukradene trenutno ni :P
<uni4dfx> bogdanov: damn, sm upov da bi blo kej za "50%" :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> uni4* tezka bo cepa bo bo pa zeeee old
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> uni4*
<CrazyLemon> kaj ustvarjaš človek
<bogdanov> sicer kaj ti bo taka grafa?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni[TAB]
<CrazyLemon> pa se ne matrat s temi zvezdicami
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> al mu lupčke pošiljaš????'
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> as lubusumn
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> sj gavs dobu pol no
<bogdanov> nemors en dan brez
<CrazyLemon> jah glej da res
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pa naj bo najmanj dual core
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> bogdanov: za crackanje hashov :)
<uni4dfx> mislm da 5970 sesuje 11-mestno geslo iz md5 hasha
<uni4dfx> v enem dnevu
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne verjamem dokler ne vidim :)
<uni4dfx> http://www.golubev.com/hashgpu.htm
<Pepelka> SHA1/MD5/MD4 bruteforcer for ATI and nVidia GPUs
<uni4dfx> ATI HD 5970 peaks at 5600M/s
<nafisa> ej, kako se naredi, če nimaš z geslom naštelano, da se ti account na 11.04 naslednjič namesto v unity zažene v classic???
<bogdanov> From System> Preferences/Administration > Login screen, once you unlock the window you should be able to set the default session.
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> hvala, bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> unknown aj zakej?
<nafisa> a men dela net?
<bogdanov> ne
<nafisa> ko bi gmail imel Å¡e za video formate prewiev ...
<nafisa> al kuko se napiše
<nafisa> jst preveč crknena za to študirat
<nafisa> view
<nafisa> Å¡e google docs so se spremenl ...
<nafisa> upd?
<nafisa> MANTRA je v Tvojih rokah,ter je vredna, tako branja, kot delitve z drugimi. NIKOLI ne zadržuj tega sporočila! MANTRA mora oditi od Tebe v roku 96 ur! Prijetno boš presenečen (to je res, čeprav ne verjameš v to)!
<nafisa> la la la
<nafisa> kwa so eni bedni ... samo da njihovi ppt-ji okol krožjo ...
<nafisa> spam smotan
<nafisa> spam smotan
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> Å¡e NaN sekund do konca prenosa
<bogdanov> kva sm jezn pozabu sm mysql passssssss
<sasa84> nč, šibam u mižiland ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-26
<uni4dfx> a že dela DHCP od T-2
<uni4dfx> bemu boga spet sm na statiki k je zanč spet vse crknl
<bogdanov> men dela
<bogdanov> a uporablas mogoce postfix?
<uni4dfx> hmm
<uni4dfx> mensezdi :D
<uni4dfx> 何？
<bogdanov> ma rihtam neki
<bogdanov> use stima iz konzole v konzolo ampak k pa nastavm na thunderbird
<bogdanov> pa ni sporocil pa sploh noce posilat
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> v logih ni nubene napake
<bogdanov> tko da thunderbird neki sere
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<uni4dfx> ah
<uni4dfx> T-2 maš
<uni4dfx> in to na dinamiki
<uni4dfx> tm je port 25 blokiran
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> mam na serverju static
<uni4dfx> stari Firefox 7 je pa hitr ko svina
<bogdanov> 7
<bogdanov> lol?
<uni4dfx> Ja
<uni4dfx> Nightly build ma zdej verzijo 7.0a1
<bogdanov> AJA
<bogdanov> ups :D
<bogdanov> jst mam original 4 pa dela kul
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej je komi 5ka beta vn pršla
<bogdanov> ja to itak
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem če je unknown dobr
<CrazyLemon> nism ga Å¡e gledu
<CrazyLemon> zgleda pa kul
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> resno dejte si nightly PPA
<uni4dfx> stvar je pomoje hitrejša od chromiuma
<CrazyLemon> ma komu se da updejtat vsak dan :)
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> sj ti ni treba vsak dan
<nafisa> tntntntn
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[x]> lp
<bogdanov> lp
<bogdanov> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=2B4817C1-7FC7-12ED-5A21-CFC400142717&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F&tab=2
<Pepelka> Samsung - Galaxy Ace S5830 - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<bogdanov> je zakej tole?
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> iphone uzem :D
<Sky[x]> gwgw
<Sky[x]> hehe
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<nafisa> samsung sux
<nafisa> iphone pa tud
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> rox?
<Sky[x]> da greš do babe pa jo na sprehod povabm
<Sky[x]> ne rabš sms pa mms pa klicat
<Sky[x]> pa fb pa twitter :D
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> ja kva ti ap bo telefon za kej druzga ?
<bogdanov> da smekam
<bogdanov> z nemu
<bogdanov> pol povrebam
<bogdanov> hudo zoko
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> aha vrebaš žoko tk oda ji pokažeš telefomn kok dobr vibrator
<Sky[x]> ma pa ji ga daš v žep ? :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> pa recs
<bogdanov> aj dobr pa rece ja
<bogdanov> pa recs moj je se bolsi
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> rofl
<bogdanov> nije fer nije fer stvarno nije fer hocu biti bar jedan dan sumaher
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> dj krmak taj tud pojava haha
<nafisa> sej bogdanov je tut pojava :D
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> gledam limitless
<bogdanov> kr ok film ja
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> js bi mela to :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> tud jst ja
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> če kje dubiš ... dej ... se zmenva kaj :D
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> si predstavlaš?
<nafisa> v enem tednu nrdiš letnik faxa
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Evropske-Lige/Ekipa/Barcelona/Novica/Z-Barca-fickom-v-London.aspx
<Pepelka> Z "Barca-fičkom" v London - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> od crazyja haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> sam ... problemi pa ratajo, ko ugotovijo, kolk robe si pokral :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat ln
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> http://frendiinflirt.24ur.com/tr0bentica/blog/DEKLICA.htm?blogid=28583
<Pepelka> frendi in flirt
<sasa84> pa kaj sam skačete gor pa dol :P
 * sasa84 požgečka upd 
<upd> oo :)
<upd> radi skačemo :)
<upd> sasa84, kako si
<sasa84> hihi, a pol si skokec :D
<sasa84> upd, ma kar fajn ;) pa ti?
<upd> :)), ql, ma pa bo počas, sonček zuni bo treba mal na kolo :)
<sasa84> na bičikleto :D
<sasa84> a fax pa trpi? :P
<upd> trpi ja :D
<upd> drugi mesec 10 izpitov :)
<sasa84> najs :Dž
<upd> da :D
<sasa84> jaz sem jih mela v 1. letniku 18...se mi je kr keglal...pa tko po 3 na tedn
<upd> haha ql ql :) men se tak ne da več hodit sploh
<upd> raje službo iščem :) nimam niti za bencin :)
<upd> pol letos, pol pa naslednje leto pa bo :)
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> jaz tud upam na kakšno službo
<upd> :D
<upd> kaj pa iščeš ?
<sasa84> kar bo :P
<upd> ql :)
<sasa84> nek mam ogledan no, nek je šefe že omenju...mal upam na kej tazga ;)
<upd> heh ql :D
<bogdanov> jo
<sasa84> oooo bogdanov klanjam se
<bogdanov> haha ne se klanjat prekrsti se!! ;))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bogdanov, moj krst velja tud v pravosl. cerkvi :)))
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> i kaj pocenjas
<sasa84> ma nč...stuširat sem se šla :)
<bogdanov> zanimivo :)
<sasa84> zdej pa gruntam, čeb mal na češnjo splezala... je for reku d so že :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
 * CrazyLemon jih je že zdavnaj jedu
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jah CrazyLemon ...k morš bit neki spešl :P
<sasa84> ps: dobro jutro!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<CrazyLemon> in govoriš kot da je neki narobe če je nekdo spešl :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj boš dns kej skuhu?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam eni ste extra spešl :P
<CrazyLemon> bl mal bom kuhau
<CrazyLemon> nimam idej + ne da se mi
<sasa84> a bogdanov kej kuha? :P
<sasa84> al sam mulo? :D
<CrazyLemon> tist kar bogdanov zakuha...tist lahk sam policaji prebavijo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> :)))
<sasa84> si pa packonko CrazyLemon
<sasa84> bogdanov, kje sploh ti žviš?
<sasa84> a tud kšno tako selo kt limun? :P
<bogdanov> kransterdam tu pa tam
<bogdanov> ja selo ko selo
<bogdanov> :=)
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> *zeh*
<alyosha> zeh zeh
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ooooo
 * sasa84 si popravi frizuro, ko pride alyosha 
<alyosha> dobar dan:D
<alyosha> oho
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> dan? jutro!
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga ljoško? :)
<alyosha> jao jao CrazyLemon nismo usi take lenčuge ko ti
<alyosha> spat do 12h
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ja sej... in pol se on s takim hval, d je spešl :P
<CrazyLemon> !g UGT
<Pepelka> UGT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UGT
<alyosha> sasa84 nic lepega:/ vroče je sodišče me jebe
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje
<sasa84> spešl bi bil, d bi ob 3h zjutri vstal, nafutru 200 glav žvine in šou ob 6h u šiht!!!
<sasa84> sodišče???
<CrazyLemon> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Pepelka> ugt
<CrazyLemon> read it ...damn n00bs
<alyosha> haha CrazyLemon univesal greeting time
<alyosha> mona
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> to je praw za take kot si ti
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 WTF????     ob treh ustat??? takrat živina še spi...POJMA NIMAŠ
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ta ugt je sam za lenuhe
<alyosha> pizda danes sem bil u lj mona in nisem jedu ne mac-a ne b&j's -a
<alyosha> sram me je lahko
<alyosha> :/
<sasa84> lohk bi se pol vmes ustavu pr men na kofetu
<alyosha> hehe se nam je mudilo nazaj
<alyosha> zato tudi nisem šew po nič od zgoraj naštetih:D
<sasa84> no ok :P
<CrazyLemon> laže
<CrazyLemon> jedu je 100%
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] JozeS: Težave z nastavitvijo dual boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4939/new/posts/
<alyosha> nisem :/
<alyosha> ti pravimda me je praw malo sram
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jaz sploh Å¡e nism bla u burger kingu :(
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> as dobu
<alyosha> ke beka
<alyosha> :
<alyosha> D
<alyosha> bogdanov baje da danes!:D učiraj so poslali mi sms da so odpremili
<alyosha> rame
<alyosha> jebemjih
<bogdanov> mogu bi
<bogdanov> ze dobit
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> tko da pomoje bo danes tu
<bogdanov> sj zutri
<bogdanov> pride
<bogdanov> posta
<alyosha> ma ne ne zadnjic proc in to so prinesli ob
<alyosha> 2h
<alyosha> se kasneje
<bogdanov> aja
<alyosha> do 3h nosijo tu
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> to ks
<bogdanov> z rovt
<bogdanov> pol ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Težave z nastavitvijo dual boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4939/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> koper center!
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> center
<bogdanov> sipcov
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> nisem center no
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> to je izola
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> toje
<bogdanov> tm
<bogdanov> pr crazyju
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> vse je res!
<CrazyLemon> da bi se sprehodu po tem gozdu kle
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> hahah ne ne gor je center republike rvatske
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bi vidu ene par barak
<CrazyLemon> in ne bi razumel kaj govorijo
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> true story
<CrazyLemon> gradijo svoje mesto gor v gozdu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> volis
<bogdanov> ti po gozdu
<bogdanov> hodat
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> ce CrazyLemon je gozdar
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> niti ne...strah me je klopov..če ne bi več  hodu po gozdu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> hahaha tip se boji klopow mona
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> tui ti si naiven debeluh :))))
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> tolaži se ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> vemo mi da se jih bojiš
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej alyosha ni debel
<alyosha> piććkoooo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> povej povej mu sasa84
<alyosha> se tolaži neki
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si vidla njegovo zadnjo sliko?????
<CrazyLemon> tip je kot eddie murphy v big momma's house!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> hahaha ma una slika zavaja mona
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> tolaži se ja
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<alyosha> in edi sploh ni bil debel u unem filmu!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahahah
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda kaj ni tu nobenega pravnika
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> kašen je to kanal
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha ni debel
<sasa84> sicer pa mam raj dedce k majo kšno kilo več kt ene komarje :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 valda da ni...hecam se
<sasa84> amen brother!
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> neveste vi kaj je debel:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne res..nisi ti debel
<CrazyLemon> ti si sam..elegantno popolnjen
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> hahaha
<sasa84> zto k je aljoša tak dedec se ne boji klopov :P
<alyosha> tako tako
<alyosha> povej mu
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa sej on niti ne ve kaj so klopi...če se mu niti hodit ne da
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> alyosha, to med nama.., tud če bi mel CL prou, ne valja, k mi slovenci ne držimo s hrvati :P
<alyosha> looool
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj res mona...ta crazy nam krade morje mona
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> lopov
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> !!!
<sasa84> ja, a veš kaj dela? vsak večer pr žusterni strese vrečo peska, d bi nam morja zmankal!!
<CrazyLemon> obdrži si svojo  lužo katero imenuješ morje!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> hahahha
<sasa84> on ma same take podtalne
<alyosha> pizda ej kko so te pandurji lopovi
<sasa84> na pingvinu tuxu ma pa glavo kosorke :P
<alyosha> joooj
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon mona
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ma čist adijo ;)
<alyosha> joooj če maste kdaj opravka z policijo
<alyosha> samo tihobodte
<alyosha> nič jim ne rečt
<alyosha> res
<alyosha> tipi so lopovi
<alyosha> grdi
<sasa84> a si preveč goflou?
<alyosha> smrdljivi
<alyosha> ne ne ne ne
<alyosha> povedal sem use kako in kaj
<alyosha> oni pa pol kr neki
<alyosha> po svoje napišejo
<alyosha> in ti itak usega ne bereš in neumen podpišeš
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> jao jao
<sasa84> ajej :\
<sasa84> a čm se na češno spravt? :P
<sasa84> al nej grem spat pred tv? :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ženska pa kaj je s tabo
<CrazyLemon> sam spiš jebelacesta
<sasa84> jaz sem pokonc že pol dneva crazy :P
<CrazyLemon> so? :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha poznaš unega iz hrvatinov ki dela v harveyu ??
<CrazyLemon> boris..tip se slikau in je v reklami za harvey
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> haha..vsi iz harveya so notri
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> NE SE JE..
<alyosha> uciraj ko semb il tam
<alyosha> sem vidu
<alyosha> neko reklamo
<alyosha> so usi slikani
<alyosha> tko kao
<alyosha> "gasilska"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo Gorela ni umes
<alyosha> a tip je direktor tam
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..tisto je tudi blo
<CrazyLemon> gorela direktor??
<alyosha> poznas wlda gorelo?
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj ?
<alyosha> direktor tko se reče
<alyosha> tip je vodja odelka
<CrazyLemon> pa valda poznam..če sm delau tam
<alyosha> ti si delaw?
<alyosha> kaj je s tabo use blo uredu?:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> js sm povsod delau človek
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> abanka..harvey
<alyosha> ne me lagat:D
<CrazyLemon> res človek :D
<alyosha> on je biw sosolec moj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip je zdj tam vodja
<alyosha> spalnice in dnevne
<alyosha> mislim da
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> kul
<alyosha> plata dobra in še dobi procente od uspešnosti
<alyosha> boli ga kurac
<CrazyLemon> je zamenjau unga pederčka iz lj
<alyosha> za stalno zaposlen
<alyosha> nimam pojma koga je zamenjaw:D
<alyosha> wem samo d ami je krevet poštelaw ful poceni:D
<alyosha> in dostavo đabe
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ko sm js biu tam so bili skoraj vsi iz ljubljane tam vodje
<alyosha> sej
<alyosha> lopovi grdi
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> glavna Å¡efica pa Å¡ef pa australci
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ja ja to wem
<alyosha> ma unega ni vec mislim da
<CrazyLemon> ona je bla kul..v vseh pogledih :D
<alyosha> neki je pravu zadnjic
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> si jo bucnu:D
<alyosha> al si se bal da bos dobu pol otkaz
<alyosha> ker se neboš iskazal:p
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> i wish..bi zdej biu Å¡ef goreli
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> good one alyosha good one:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> pizda kaj je kdo kupoval
<alyosha> kdaj kašne LG izdelke
<alyosha> po moznosti hladilnik
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> tipi so bolani malo
<CrazyLemon> lg hladilnik ne
<alyosha> nikjer nobenih informacij
<CrazyLemon> mam pa lg monitor
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hehe
<bogdanov> kupval ne
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> kdo je uvoznik
<alyosha> al neki
<CrazyLemon> IZ HARVEYA!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> bogdanov dobro zate vemo:p
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> iz časov ko sm delau tam :D
<alyosha> ke tip
<bogdanov> harvey normannn
<bogdanov> tntnt
<alyosha> si dobu a 40%
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne
<alyosha> gremoo gremoo gremo harvey norman
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon 80?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> rečem js tam eni..dej mi rezerviraj en monitor
<alyosha> 100!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ona ja ja bom
<CrazyLemon> dobim js plato..rečem ji dej mi un monitor
<CrazyLemon> a ona kučka......ma ni več..samo ta ki je na polici je še
<alyosha> hahahaha ke tip
<alyosha> si mogu sam uzet tam
<alyosha> spravit u skladisce nekam
<alyosha> skrit
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> ma sej bi lahko
<alyosha> pa wem da bi lahko
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mogu bi
<CrazyLemon> če je bil varnostnik nek čudn
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ke tip mona
<alyosha> prvo moras z varnostnikom ses poprijateljit
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to je pravilo
<alyosha> ko delas u velikih firmah
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha
<CrazyLemon> sam s sabo sem pa itak najbolši prijatelj
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<sasa84> najbolš od vsega je pripomba od bogdanova...d ni kupvou LOL
<alyosha> ko igorcek ko je bil varnostnik u obiju
<alyosha> to je blo hudo ne
<alyosha> tipi so spraznili obi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> eee ja niso lahke:D
<alyosha> ugalvnem
<CrazyLemon> alyosha igorček? un ki je razvažal pice ?
<CrazyLemon> oz jih Å¡e vedno
<sasa84> neso lhke :D
<alyosha> nikjer nemoram dobit info od hladilnika fucking
<alyosha> ne ne CrazyLemon igorček glavina:D
<alyosha> gangster from mc
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uni mali
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej da ga vidim :D
<alyosha> najbolj glasen
<sasa84> a je večji gangsta kt bogdanov? :P
<alyosha> hja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> odvisno kako gledaš:D
<sasa84> tam tam? :P
<alyosha> usak se ukvarja bolj z svojim področjem:D
<sasa84> mhm :P
<alyosha> http://www.facebook.com/igorcky
<alyosha> hahaha
<Pepelka> Igor Glavina | Facebook
<alyosha> kašna slika huda
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> uf, čist zaj :P
<alyosha> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/45011_1445269499636_1470118251_31245474_1160570_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1470118251
<alyosha> loool
<alyosha> hahahah
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si slišau?? padu mladič :D
<alyosha> nmj kašna slika
<sasa84> alyosha, čist romantiš fotka
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha fak kako tip ma nek smotano faco :D
<alyosha> dj no
<alyosha> če tip je gangster človek
<alyosha> ni on maneken ko ti
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> loooooool
<sasa84> buahahahahahahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je maneken sam za noge
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> ma tip ma uno faco da če bi neki njemu dilau..bi reku...ma dobro kaj me zajebavaš... :D
<sasa84> da une suhe palčke mal pokaže :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ooooooh zdej si me pa prizadela!
<CrazyLemon> not :>
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> :*
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pusti igorčka onje the man!:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pač nimajo vsi vsega za pokazat a ne :P
<alyosha> tipa so 2leti in pol poslušali
<alyosha> panduri
<alyosha> in snemali
<alyosha> in so mu pol nardili 4 akcije
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> kao da ga bojo dobili
<alyosha> use skupaj
<sasa84> alyosha ma pač faco...on bi bil lohk model za očala in tko... bogdanov ma zihr hude roke, bi bil za kšne ure in to :P
<alyosha> so mu dobili nekih 2x 30 paketov in 1x 100g belega
<alyosha> a če bi bli pametni bi dobili lahko petnajstiplo tolko
<alyosha> to so vrhunci slovenske policije
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> sasa84 ma jz itak sem maneken
<alyosha> a nisi vedla
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> za D&G
<alyosha> jz in ekrem
<sasa84> ja sej :P
<alyosha> kuća posooo posoo kućććaa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo da jz sem samo
<sasa84> čeprou...ti mi daješ na fotkah bl tak sexy vtis kt ekrem
<alyosha> kućća kućććaaaa kuća kuććaaa
<sasa84> hahahahahahahahaha
<sasa84> +1
<CrazyLemon> če je ekrem stric od alyoshe ..from nju jork siti :D
<sasa84> ma pa krem lepo bar o polti..mejb i bi tud ti lohk razsmilu o solariju :P
<alyosha> pff magari
<alyosha> bi bli zivel u nju jorku bre
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> pismo, kok sem pa to sklanfala skup???
<alyosha> s isi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> berem že 4ič
<sasa84> trak na zaslonu me zajebava...pa par črk ni izpisou :P
<alyosha> pa mi ni jasno
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> j aja
<alyosha> sj ql
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> nič dj moram it jaz u centar
<sasa84> u Å¡alaro :P
<alyosha> ne ne u Å¡alari sem:D
<alyosha> grem pa u center.P
<alyosha> big dif!
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ne boš valda hodu do centra človek!!
<alyosha> ajde budte dobri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> iz centra v epicenter? :P
<alyosha> kaj je s tabo
<alyosha> AWTO ZAKON!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ne grem jaz peš niti tu od stanovanja do trgovine
<sasa84> amen brother!
<alyosha> porabim več da se usedem štartam parkiram in use
<CrazyLemon> preklete lenobe :D
<alyosha> kot da bi sow peske
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> flooder mi dela :))
<sasa84> alyosha for the president :D
<alyosha> yeeaaaa
<alyosha> ma kjes nafisa
<alyosha> lih morma it
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> oj
<alyosha> ajd
<alyosha> pridna bot
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> papa
<nafisa> alyosha, kje bi pa mogla bit?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> se že vidi posledice M$ nakupa skype. skype ne dela. Corrupt JPEG data: 3205 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9
<miha> je kaka rešitev za to?
<miha> al morm zdj virtualbox laufat
<uni4dfx> rofl
<uni4dfx> http://soundcloud.com/davidbizjak/borut-pahor
<Pepelka> Borut Pahor (Barbra Streisand) by davidbizjak on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
<miha> staro
<upd> kdo uporablja lpt, za kakšne led'ice, ne vem kere optosklopnike bi nabavil. ?
<nafisa> uni4dfx, to sem že zadnjič jst kle šerala iz file.si
<nafisa> stvar je pa gor že kr neki časa
<uni4dfx> kolk si ti kul :)
<miha> ok fix za skype http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_skype_an.html ni za linux sam je isto, brišeš .Skype/shared.xml pa dela
<Pepelka> [UPDATED] Problems signing into Skype and making calls - Heartbeat
<uni4dfx> Skype na linuxu bo kmal dead
<miha> bo ko ob
<miha> zaenkrat ni
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> Microsoft je že skenslu skype za asterisk
<miha> ja no to je third-party... sj eni za android so naredl kompatibilno, pa že prej skype blokiru jim
<uni4dfx> eh, either way, ni dobr znak
<upd> ja sej blokiral so pa zato, ker omrežje preobremenjuje ane
<alyosha> nmj kaj skype pol ne dela zares...sem mislu samo meni da neki trokira:D
<CrazyLemon> itak da dela
<alyosha> ma kaj dela
<alyosha> ne me lagat
<alyosha> samo to znaš še
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> "brišeš .Skype/shared.xml pa dela"
<CrazyLemon> luzar en
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ti si luzar!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> papagaj en luzarski
<alyosha> nmj te bom tožu!
<alyosha> zdj mam odvetnika sem hud
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> res res ni Å¡ale:Dd
<bogdanov> 200eu
<bogdanov> pa te nau vec
<bogdanov> branu
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> bogdanov use reši za 200€
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> dj porihtaj mi eno jahtico:D
<alyosha> 200€ ;D
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> 200.000k
<bogdanov> ,9
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> ;:)
<bogdanov> jah sj je 200..
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> sej
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo jahta
<bogdanov> delija 4 ever
<alyosha> boš odpru internetno trgovino
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> use po 200
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa da se furam malo
<alyosha> imam ispit a nisem Å¡e vozu barke
<alyosha> .DD
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mam lih kle ene
<alyosha> to je tudi hudo ne
<bogdanov> dile naredim
<CrazyLemon> če si luzar!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> splav ti za 200eu
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> splav je za crazyja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da gre pecat ribe:D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> samo stari
<CrazyLemon> res bi Å¡ou pecat ribe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> jz tudi ne
<alyosha> samo na jezerih je bolše
<bogdanov> jaja
<alyosha> kot na morju
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> morje sux
<bogdanov> ti mors
<bogdanov> kuj k pride
<bogdanov> tvoja
<bogdanov> dol z irca
<bogdanov> bos
<bogdanov> pa pecu ribe
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> ;))
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma bratranec mi govoru..da je tip na poti do izole pecal ribe
<CrazyLemon> in da je ulovu kr velike piecee
<alyosha> ma ja sj dobiš
<alyosha> samo je tko malo bolj advanced
<alyosha> na jezeru je u izi ful
<alyosha> in powno postrvi
<CrazyLemon> pa vidim folk tam v portorožu na  pomolu tudi ful peca
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič vidu eno žensko tam cca. 30 let :D
<CrazyLemon> peca ženska :D
<alyosha> sj je...mi smo dostikrat u žusterni
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne ne na jezeru smo mi fulkrat
<alyosha> samo moraš pazit ker če te ribič ujame si najebo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kazne so nenormalne
<alyosha> samo lahko ga pošllješ plavat tko da to ni neki ful panika:D
<alyosha> in stari mismo u par urah ujeli eno 10 12 postrvi
<alyosha> 40 50cm
<alyosha> po 1,5 2,5kg komad
<alyosha> piknik takoj naslednji dan:D
<CrazyLemon> ma jebeš to
<CrazyLemon> da res uleti nek weirdo pa mi pokliče inšpektorja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma to se lovi ponoči
<alyosha> od 11h dalje
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<alyosha> do 2 3jzjutraj
<alyosha> taman
<CrazyLemon> kaj ste vi takrat lovili
<CrazyLemon> pitaj boga :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> resno ti pravim
<alyosha> gor pri tolmini je jezero
<alyosha> smo lovili fulkrat
<alyosha> 10g 2 palce in greš
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..ste bili sami tipi ne? in ste namakali palice? ja sej..2 palice
<CrazyLemon> ne bi js tko pecal
<CrazyLemon> niti bi Å¡ou z vami
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> ma ti si weirdow
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> ti ki iščeš telefon
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2555
<Pepelka> P: Huawei U8500 - nov - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<alyosha> mam jz eno nokkio
<alyosha> uno črnobelo
<alyosha> al mogoče je že u barvah no
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> prodam zelo ugodno
<alyosha> 15€
<alyosha> da mam usaj za dva benota
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jebote beno ponoči ob jezeru :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> derpe
<CrazyLemon> a niste vi meli enga benota ?
<alyosha> u razredu?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> al kje
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<upd> kaj je beno
<CrazyLemon> beno je njegov lover boy
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> beno je  Ben&Jerry's
<alyosha> :D
<upd> kr neki :)
<nafisa> ka sm js zašvicala ...
<upd> CrazyLemon, the time travelers wife je ql ?
<alyosha> nafisa a si zašvicala Ful
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> alyosha, nea me zajebavi
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQqVEjypglE&feature=related
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Požigalec&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> Ti si zihr požigalec...pa se je zašvicu ful
<bogdanov> crazy
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> na havajah sm ze biu ja haha
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> bogdanov kaj to maste gor nekje pri kranju plažo kao "havaji"
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> za reko kokro
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> upd kok se spomnem je ja
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tisto ni plaža "havaji"
<CrazyLemon> ampak "hajvani"
<CrazyLemon> tudi ti nimaš pojma
<CrazyLemon> luzar en
<alyosha> človek kaj si ti jedu danes
<alyosha> nič neveš
<alyosha> cepc
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> beno ti je cepc!
<CrazyLemon> ADIJO!
<alyosha> ma ti si Å¡ow
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> vročina ti škodi
<nafisa> alyosha, zgleda, da tebi tudi :P
<uni4dfx> kakšna vročina
<uni4dfx> sej je prov prijetno 22°C
<upd> !t en sl minority
<Pepelka> manjšina
<nafisa> zato, ker znam .exe zalaufat na linuxu, sem kao carica ... faaaaaaaaakkkkkkkk
<upd> wine drek.exe
<nafisa> upd, saj vem ... sem se dala kr na namizje ... sam executable je treba narest ...
<nafisa> si*
<upd> super
<nafisa> sam po pol ure mi Plemeniti dol vrže ... ker v linsih dela hitrej kot v winsih :D
<upd> sm bil v torek pr zobarju, res da je do živca vrtal, pa ponavad boli 2,3 dni, sam tole je že mal smešno, upam da se mi ni kaj vnelo :S
<nafisa> ajej ... saj ponavad zavrta v živc, da ga fenta, a ni tko?
<nafisa> se ne spoznam na to
<upd> ne, ne vem če bi ga uničil, bi mi dal inekcijo prej ane, pa še moder zob ponavad postane, če ga uniči, se mi zdi da samo očisti staro plombo stran, da lohk pol na nov zaplombira pa da zdravilo notr
<upd> morm ga drugič na koncu vprašat kaj mi je sploh delal :)
<nafisa> aja ... poklič pa vpraši
<upd> ma sej če me bo jutri še, bom šel k njemu
<upd> sam se mi zdi da je malo bolše, al pa sm tolk zadrogiran od vseh tablet :)
<nafisa> mumilar :D
<upd> raje sm en teden zadrogiran kot pa da skoz spim, pa norim od bolečine :)
<nafisa> js sem bla 2 leti tak ... zdaj pa sem se raje naučila ignorirat bolečino ... čeprav pri zobih je mal drugače ... sam vseen
<upd> mja, 1 teden in 2 leti je razlika ja, in ja pr zobih je pizdarija k tkoj v možgane udari :D
<nafisa> js sem mela tut 2x na teden flash migrene
<nafisa> te ... z avro
<yang> bogdanov query
<upd> :)
<upd> !t auto sl  naïf
<Pepelka> naivna
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<uni4dfx> minecraft 1.6 sux
<CrazyMelon> -1. 6
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] madmax33: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - zvok ne dela?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4971/new/posts/
<neett> sprobal ze kdo oneswarm ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - zvok ne dela?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4971/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] madmax33: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - zvok ne dela?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4971/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu ready bo postal Ubuntu friendly  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4972/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] umrak11: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<upd> !t sl en zlobni
<Pepelka> evil
<Jorky> Čer
<Jorky> zanima me če kdo mogoče ve kako dat določeno datoteko pod ključ?
<Cveto_> èer
<Jorky> čer
<CrazyLemon> Jorky kriptiraš jo :D
<Jorky> i see
<Jorky> neki kript sm najdu
<Jorky> sam da sprobam
<Jorky> sam nevem če je to to
<Jorky> hm...
<Jorky> kak nasvet, link, predlog?
<CrazyLemon> http://tom.noflag.org.uk/cryptkeeper.html
<Pepelka> Tom Morton's beloved Website!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/crypt-manager-an-encrypted-folder-manager-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<Pepelka> Crypt Manager - An encrypted folder manager for Ubuntu Linux | Ubuntu Geek
<CrazyLemon> dost je tega
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Jorky> thnx
<Jorky> jst sm tole najdu: http://www.knowledgesutra.com/forums/topic/55662-best-way-to-lock-a-folder-without-using-an-application/
<Pepelka> Best Way To Lock A Folder Without Using An Application - Discuss Anything
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - zvok ne dela?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4971/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Jorky emmm
<CrazyLemon> tale @ECHO mi zgleda kot batch
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> sam rabm jst to za archa ne za ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> 4- After that, save it as locker.bat (the txt file will change to an application file)
<CrazyLemon> .bat = windows
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Jorky> jap
<Jorky> za winse
<Jorky> :/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84 !
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon , dobro jutro ;)
<sasa84> zdej vidm d je treba zmer pozdravlat dobro jutro pa k greš rečt lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvqbOPX3wBs
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Hall Pass - Official Trailer [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> "do you think she noticed" haha
<CrazyLemon> caaaar :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Jesenican: Težave z nastavitvijo dual boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4939/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Težave z nastavitvijo dual boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4939/new/posts/
<Grega> Sometimes life really blows..
<CrazyLemon> omg! so true!
<CrazyLemon> you are very wise grega!
<CrazyLemon> very very wise!
<Grega> you can call me Master
<Grega> Master Yoda
<CrazyLemon> Master Grega Yodla
<CrazyLemon> Yoda*
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Grega, si kej priden?
<Grega> ow god...
<sasa84> mhm :P
<sasa84> drugač te naspenkam :P
<Cveto_> sasa84 kak je tvoj komentar glede mladiæa
<sasa84> mladi...koka?
<sasa84> koga?
<Cveto_> pozab.. sem zgleda zamešal
<Mikoar> ratko dodje u hag
<sasa84> a k so mladića prjel
<sasa84> lepo da so ga prjel a ne... upam pa d nau dobu sam 5 let
<sasa84> v srebrenici še zdej ljudi iščejo
<Cveto_> pa to je bil narodni heroj
<Cveto_> nisi ti neka srbkinja?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Jesenican: [rešeno] Težave z nastavitvijo dual boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4939/new/posts/
 * sasa84 je 100% slovenka, drži pa bl s srbi kt hrvati :D
<sasa84> Cveto_, to zame niso narodni heroji
<sasa84> sicer pa če mene vprašaš... ne gre le za odgovornost določenega človeka, kle bi mogl govort o neki kolektivni krivdi
<sasa84> to je ta zavest, k jo ma nemčija...pa je npr. nima avstrija, čeprav je blo več kt 40% vodij taborišč pač avstrijcev
<lobi> yo
<lobi> ali vam dela skype
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> lobi, nism Å¡e sprobala :\
<Jorky> men dela
<sasa84> nč dragi moji fantje...zdej se grem pa jst mal z duhovnostjo ukvarjat :P
<sasa84> pridni bodte pa po pameti ;)
<Grega> pojdi z bogom
<uni4dfx> kako ste kej dekleta :D
<CrazyLemon> faaaaaajnnn
 * CrazyLemon se hihita
<uni4dfx> ja krejzika ti si pa še posebej luštna dans :)
<CrazyLemon> hihi :$
<CrazyLemon> lobi
<CrazyLemon> dela
<CrazyLemon> sam moraš zbrisat en fajl
<uni4dfx> a je kaj novga v 11.04 na gnome classic?
<CrazyLemon> byobu :D
<CrazyLemon> kar se layouta pa vmesnika tiče je pa vse tak kot je bilo :)
<uni4dfx> meh
<uni4dfx> pol pa nimam kej upgrejdat
<CrazyLemon> razn če bi rad  uporabljal unity
<uni4dfx> dohoho :D
<CrazyLemon> sam to lahk tudi v 10.10 ..sam da je 2D :)
<CrazyLemon> baje 2d uporablja docky
<CrazyLemon> sam nism sure
<uni4dfx> js ne razumm tega unityja
<uni4dfx> a ni to en compiz plugin v bistvu
<uni4dfx> kaj če ga disejblaš? kaj ostane?
<CrazyLemon> če disejblaš compiz?
<CrazyLemon> nič ne ostane :D
<uni4dfx> plugin
<uni4dfx> ne cel compiz
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če lahk plugin disejblaš
<uni4dfx> pomoje bi se mogl dat
<CrazyLemon> ni viden..oz. vsaj js ne bi vedu če je viden..ker se nism igrau s tem
<uni4dfx> v ccsm ni viden?
<CrazyLemon> js ga nism vidu
<uni4dfx> možno ja
<uni4dfx> ccsm rad zaostaja
<uni4dfx> v gconf-editorju bi ga pomoje lahko
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa te tok moti na unityu? :)
<uni4dfx> lažji bo pomoje prašat kaj me NE moti na unityju
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> kaj te NE moti na unityu :D
<uni4dfx> Å¡e kr lepo zgleda
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> that's it
<CrazyLemon> thats it? :D
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<napsy> cer
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<napsy> Sky[x]: si se ziv? :-)
<bogdanov> jo
<upd> http://www.demotivation.us/coinsidences-1249472.html
<Pepelka> COINSIDENCES | Demotivation.us
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> hall pass
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> lih gledam
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> aj zakej
<CrazyLemon> js tudi :>
<bogdanov> mislm jst u videoteki
<CrazyLemon> na drugi minuti sm
<CrazyLemon> zgleda ok :D
<bogdanov> se a se splaca
<bogdanov> sposodt
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ma splaca se ja
<CrazyLemon> trailer zgleda kul
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] madmax33: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - zvok ne dela?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4971/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> oks
<upd> prav z užitkom zbrišem ta unity in si dam win gor!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - zvok ne dela?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4971/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> you go girl!
<upd> kurba da morm vsakič čakat 5s da mi levi stolpec pokaže in to vsakič ko hočem pidgin v odspredju
<upd> sj ni normalno za prekrižat se
<uni4dfx> Å¡e en unity hater :D
<CrazyLemon> jah to zato ker je naštimano da ko greš s miško na levo stran zaslona
<upd> če je gnil do amena
<CrazyLemon> naštimi da ti se launcher pokaže ko greš v zgornji levi kot
<CrazyLemon> pa ne boš rabu čakat
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> fancy hoce bit ubuntu!
<bogdanov> treba na debiana
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> gnome 3 je še hujši
<upd> ma vsen ne morm sploh miške premikat da mi da pidgin v odspredje ko mi vsakih 10s en napiše neki in pol spet nazaj na chromium
<CrazyLemon> k sploh nimaš menija
<upd> jst hočem hitre prehode
<uni4dfx> bogdanov: Mint
<upd> ne pa pizda to ne vem a so za upokojence delal al kaj
<CrazyLemon> pol se nauči super + #
<bogdanov> uni4*
<CrazyLemon> pa boš mel hitre prehode :)
<bogdanov> a nebo isto unity
<bogdanov> alpa fedora
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: če morš preklaplat na tipkovnico to ni hitr
<upd> CrazyLemon; ne jst hočem sam miško uporabljat v drugi roki mam pa kemični kuli skoz
<uni4dfx> point dobrga UIja je da lahko al vse z miško al pa vse z tipkovnco delaš
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx bl hitr kot pa z miško
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> in ne morm po tipkovnici tapkat
<uni4dfx> če morš kombinirat je to overhead
<uni4dfx> in to canonical ne razume
<CrazyLemon> sj ne rabiš kombinirat... 1.) greš z miško v levi zgornji kot 1.1) klikneš odprti program
<CrazyLemon> 2.) pritisneš super + številko programa
<uni4dfx> a lahko suneš miško čist v zgorn levi kot ekrana
<uni4dfx> in klikneš
<uni4dfx> al morš spet it mal dol-desno in cilat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi klikal po levem zgornjem kotu ?
<uni4dfx> google Fitts's law
<uni4dfx> Å¡e ena stvar k je canonical ne razume
<CrazyLemon> sej ni to meni nek da bi klikal in da ti se odpre
<CrazyLemon> ti greš v levi zgornji kot - launcher se pokaže - klikneš na program v launcherju
<upd> kakšen super +
<upd> Å¡tevilko programa ?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem čemu bi klikal v zgornjem kotu
<CrazyLemon> upd pritisni win tipko
<uni4dfx> ja "super" pomen da morš preklopt na tipkovnco
<uni4dfx> to je takoj overhead
<CrazyLemon> in se prikaže launcher
<uni4dfx> in produktivnost pade
<CrazyLemon> in cifre od 1-9
<CrazyLemon> in nato še črki a pa še d
<upd> men to odpre un search
<CrazyLemon> upd ker si spustil win tipko :)
<uni4dfx> sej v mintu delajo od ubuntuja PPAji, right?
<upd> ok pa res
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx mint je ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja
<upd> kako pa nj zdej Å¡tevilko pritisnem ?
<uni4dfx> i know
<upd> a nj tiča na 9 vržem ?
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> upd jah sj maš par rok..al nimaš ? :S
<upd> noče dam roke iz miške
<upd> ker jo imam rad
<uni4dfx> točno tko
<uni4dfx> če morš dat roko iz miške
<uni4dfx> je to spet waste of time
<upd> točno to
<uni4dfx> nevem kako da tega eni ne Å¡tekate
<upd> in to je retarded
<upd> pol pa skoz roko gor dol gor dol
<CrazyLemon> jah..js tega ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> ker lahk z eno roko držim tako win tipko kot pritisnem 9ko
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ja ti k mas
<bogdanov> netbook
<bogdanov> 7
<bogdanov> icn
<bogdanov> :SS
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nism ti js kriv da maš roke kot baba in ne moreš obeh tipk hkrati pritisnit :P
<upd> res sam do 8 sežem
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jst mam kle
<bogdanov> eno
<upd> da bom pa levo in desno win tipko uporabljal je pa spet noro
<bogdanov> jst govorim
<bogdanov> ona pise
<bogdanov> i radi sta kazem
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ji je ime desanka??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> se imenuje
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> zakaj majo winsi tolk bolši UI? zato ker lahko vse z miško delaš in ni NOBENGA overheada... edino za kar nucaš tipkovnco je text input
<CrazyLemon> "edino" :D
<bogdanov> windows rox
<bogdanov> !
<CrazyLemon> text input je like 70% dela na pcju
<uni4dfx> lej treba je realistično gledat na stvar, microsoft je vložil miljone in miljone v UI research
<uni4dfx> linuxaši pa neki packajo in eksperimentirajo na blef
<upd> CrazyLemon; ne ni res
<upd> ko gledam tutorial'e 70% svojga časa
<upd> rabim samo miško in kuli
<uni4dfx> najbol žalostno je pa do, da bi lahko preprosto skopiral to kar se je M$ nauču
<upd> ko rišem rabim samo miško
<upd> itd..
<uni4dfx> ampak ne... more bit "drugač" in pol je vse zaen kurac
<CrazyLemon> upd kako prideš do tutorialov? :D
<upd> tko da kliknem na shranjeno povezavo
<upd> in če že vpišem tiste 3 besede
<upd> pol pa 5h samo miška
<CrazyLemon> upd in tako je vsak dan? :>
<nafisa> kdo mi spet winse hvali? ... grrrr
<upd> CrazyLemon; ne lahko bi pa bilo
<bogdanov> vista rox
<uni4dfx> nafisa: ne maram winsov, ampak preprosto rečt da so zanič je ignorantsko
<upd> nč jest si bom dal kamero pa opencv in vsakič ko jezik pokažem, da se mi pokaže un levi stolpec
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi js dobil na lotu pa bi kupu canonical!  ampak ni tko :)
<nafisa> niso zanič
<nafisa> ampak z njimi sem mela 20x več dela, kot z ubuntujem
<uni4dfx> to ti čist verjamem
<uni4dfx> ampak še zmer majo bolši UI
<upd> kakšnega dela več ?
<nafisa> ej ... čist verjamem ...
<upd> brisanje virusov ?
<upd> :)
<nafisa> ampak za mojo uporabo ... mi bolje dela ubuntu
<nafisa> upd, pucanje registrov
<nafisa> iskanje crackov za programe
<bogdanov> zacetnik
<bogdanov> nemore to rect
<nafisa> pa licenčnih kod ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> govorim izključno o user interface, ne o tem kaj morš inštalerat in deinštalerat
<nafisa> vem, ja ... samo jst moje izkušnje z winsi govorim
<uni4dfx> sej smo mel vsi slabe
<upd> valda, ne morš štet v slabost windows'a aplikacij ki jih namestiš po neumnosti in ti zjebejo registre..
<bogdanov> ce nardis tko k se zagre ti deluje in windows in linux brez problema
<upd> dokler nimaš unity
<upd> :P
<uni4dfx> exactly
<uni4dfx> dokler je biu gnome se je Å¡e dal kej narest
<uni4dfx> zato sm js tud un svoj projekt začel
<uni4dfx> unity je pa too broken to fix
<upd> whatever ubuntu leti dol, dokler ne zrihtajo tega sranja tko da bo dovolj ena roka na mizi ena v gatah
<bogdanov> haha
<uni4dfx> :D
<upd> tak je to zdej pa spat ln.
<nafisa> lej ... jst sem samo une programe bolj mela gor ... za rar datoteke ... pa ne vem kaj ...
<nafisa> ne spomnem se več
<nafisa> aja ... za registre pucat program
<nafisa> pa tako ...
<nafisa> ostalo sem pa za druge rihtala
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/aretiran-ratko-mladic.html
<Pepelka> FOTO in VIDEO: Mladić v tako slabem stanju, da ga niso mogli zaslišati - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> HAHA
<bogdanov> toj fora
<bogdanov> da grejo u EU
<bogdanov> sam kva bo srbija u EU
<bogdanov> ce se slovenija nemore bit
<bogdanov> hjao
<CrazyLemon> ma sej ni nič narobe z EU
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne sprejmeš eura
<uni4dfx> euro je prov zakon
<CrazyLemon> zakaj že? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker je vse dražje kot je bilo? :)
<uni4dfx> problem je da nemci ne razumejo kolk je jug skorupiran
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> dobr oni vejo
<bogdanov> mamu jim
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: s tolarjem bi blo lih tko draži
<uni4dfx> also, ker mamo euro ne morjo naše barabe nč manipulirat z valuto
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne govorim o inflaciji
<bogdanov> ma pa nasa vlada zjebana
<bogdanov> ta pahor to bi mogl use zamenat
<bogdanov> use so pokradl
<uni4dfx> yup
<bogdanov> so
<bogdanov> janso
<bogdanov> odpustil
<bogdanov> so misll
<bogdanov> kva bo pahor
<bogdanov> naredu
<bogdanov> je pa se poslabsu
<CrazyLemon> pahor pokradu haha :D    dej lepo te prosim..kje je pahor kaj kradu
<CrazyLemon> tip je preveč pošten da bi kradu..zato ga vsi jebejo v glavo
<uni4dfx> trolololol
<uni4dfx> ok sej mogoče on osebno ni
<uni4dfx> ampak njegova banda...
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa je "njegova" banda
<uni4dfx> SD, LDS, Zares
<CrazyLemon> no ne vem kdo je v kateri stranki tako da ne morem govorit o tem kdo je kaj kradu :)
<uni4dfx> LDS = kresalova, k se hodi fiksat v milano z privatnim letalom na davkoplačevalski denar
<uni4dfx> SD = pahor in komunisti
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> pa kr te zenske
<bogdanov> prevzemajo
<bogdanov> polozaje kes se to vidu
<uni4dfx> Zares = golobič k rihta posle svojim firmam
<CrazyLemon> no golobič je res asswipe
<bogdanov> crazy btw hall film zakej? :D
<CrazyLemon> hall pass?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nism Å¡e pogledal
<CrazyLemon> 21min komaj
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a gledas
<bogdanov> po minuto
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ena ma res huuuuuude joške
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> samo majo ene par hudih for
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> tole morm nabavt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJYho56INKU
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;The Legend of Zelda Theme on theremin&#x202c;&rlm;
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-27
<CrazyLemon> preklet celeron
<CrazyLemon> cel se potim
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> KUP
<bogdanov> amd
<bogdanov> se bos se bl
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> APU in greš!
<bogdanov> hh
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> en niger je not..in maha s svojo klobaso
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<bogdanov> lol
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: wait what?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ma nočem movieja spoilat
<CrazyLemon> watch it :D
<bogdanov> uni4* uporablas ksn webmail?
<CrazyLemon> sam ti res ne znaš taba uporabljat a :D
<bogdanov> ma na kurac mi gre
<bogdanov> :
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> prečekiraj
<CrazyLemon> squirel webmail
<CrazyLemon> neki takega je
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> vem
<bogdanov> sj sm uporablu to do zdj
<bogdanov> pa sm mislu
<bogdanov> cej kj bl kul
<CrazyLemon> horda je Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> prečekiraj to
<CrazyLemon> to amis uporablja
<bogdanov> sam kokr gledam je
<bogdanov> squirre
<bogdanov> se najbol kul
<bogdanov> bom pogledu
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo sploh webmail
<bogdanov> bo zakaj ne
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> cej biu do zdej bo pa se zdj
<CrazyLemon> za kok uporabnikov?
<bogdanov> zase
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol...človek..nis resen :)    google apps ftw :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> pac zakva pa ne
<CrazyLemon> lej..sj kul da to spraviš vse skupi gor in se mal "igraš"
<CrazyLemon> sam kar se tiče uporabnosti pa varnosti etc. rajš daš mail na gmail pa je :)
<uni4dfx> bogdanov: nč trenutno.. sm hotu pa se mi ni lubil inštalerat
<uni4dfx> s tem mailom je samo sranje... nevem kako so lahko neki tok preprostga tko zakompliceral
<uni4dfx> gmail all the way
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> sam saksajo
<CrazyLemon> ker so zdej gapps mail omejil na 10 accountov
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> cheap bastards
<bogdanov> to je pac tko bl ni
<bogdanov> neki varnostna ja
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kul je zdej k lahk gapps skoraj povsod uporabljaš
<CrazyLemon> sam k ne vem kaj čakajo z iGoogle pa youtubeom
<uni4dfx> matr čist mam že zjeban napajalni kabl od laptopa... kje bi novga nabavu
<uni4dfx> lih komi da še gre štrom čez :D
<CrazyLemon> mimovrste? :)
<CrazyLemon> al bi ti sam kabl kabl?
<uni4dfx> kabl z napajalcom
<uni4dfx> k je itak vse skupi
<CrazyLemon> no pol najbolš kak mimovrste i guess :)
<uni4dfx> ah kje
<uni4dfx> mimovrste me je še vsakič nategnu
<uni4dfx> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/replacement-power-supply-ac-adapter-for-laptops-black-5-5-2-1mm-plug-size-56109
<Pepelka> $6.20 - Replacement Power Supply AC Adapter for Laptops - Black (5.5*2.1mm Plug Size) - Laptop Gadgets
<uni4dfx> dealextreme ftw :D
<uni4dfx> obožujem kitajce
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> DE in podobne kitajske strani so sam kul za igračke/gadgete
<CrazyLemon> za kaj več bl ne k ja :)
<uni4dfx> eh napajalc je napajalc :D
<uni4dfx> če crkne pa tistih 4€ res ne bom pogrešu :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid widget
<CrazyLemon> kr noče upoštevat koledarja
<uni4dfx> pizdarija k ne vem kakšn DC konektor je to
<uni4dfx> a je 5.5mm al 5.0mm
<uni4dfx> težko to zmert
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> ok sm kupu kr enga za 7€
<uni4dfx> pa free shipping
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> kdaj dobis
<uni4dfx> no idea
<bogdanov> zrihtan squere pa use
<bogdanov> koncno
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> uni4*
<bogdanov> a si ze narocov
<bogdanov> kok prblizn cakas
<bogdanov> aj to odvisn od ke ?
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> djes
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> kurc ne morm spat :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj to
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> uni4
<bogdanov> a tv
<bogdanov> kej kocka
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> zdele?
<bogdanov> nasplosn
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> ma, morm rečt
<uni4dfx> da zadne cajte kr včas kocka ja
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> t2
<bogdanov> optiko 50mbit
<bogdanov> mas?
<uni4dfx> ja
<bogdanov> pa kocka
<bogdanov> ccc
<uni4dfx> SLO1 HD recimo
<bogdanov> mas sam en tv
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx> včas kocka
<uni4dfx> 3
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> kes ti z lj
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx> ja
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> jst mam vdsl
<bogdanov> 10/4
<bogdanov> 3 tvje
<bogdanov> kocka nonstop
<bogdanov> usak dan
<bogdanov> pa tud cej
<bogdanov> 1 kocka
<bogdanov> jebem jih
<bogdanov> zdj bo optika
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> drgač je vseen kok maš linijo naročeno
<uni4dfx> za TV
<uni4dfx> je itak spuščen čez neomejeno
<uni4dfx> torej na optiki ma TV v bistvu 1giga linijo
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> vdsl
<uni4dfx> problem je pomoje v hardweru al pa da njim tm kej ne dela vredu
<bogdanov> pa kurc
<uni4dfx> vdsl je pa druga zgodba ja
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> oni majo
<bogdanov> sjeban
<bogdanov> mah vdsl
<uni4dfx> kolk so ti zmerl max?
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> merl so skoz
<bogdanov> pravjo daj kul
<bogdanov> sm menu kabl
<bogdanov> isti kurac
<bogdanov> pr nih je problem
<bogdanov> po resetu
<bogdanov> linije
<bogdanov> dela kul
<bogdanov> nek se nabirajo napake
<bogdanov> sj zdj bo optika
<bogdanov> cez po leta
<uni4dfx> ja pr men je isto
<bogdanov> ce pol nebo bol
<uni4dfx> ko reseteraš je kul
<bogdanov> jim bom jebov mater
<uni4dfx> pol pa zmer slabš počas
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> placujem 100%
<bogdanov> a dela
<bogdanov> 50%
<bogdanov> itak pa usak ublubla
<uni4dfx> to zdej k so v stečaju :P
<bogdanov> na zacetku use
<bogdanov> sm hotu 5tvjo
<bogdanov> pravjo bo bo
<uni4dfx> pa ful kompetentnga folka je Å¡lo
<bogdanov> mah nj en vornk
<bogdanov> uzame
<bogdanov> cene nau nc
<bogdanov> reset
<uni4dfx> dobr da nimaš T-2 mobile :D
<bogdanov> k ma dnar
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mas ti?
<uni4dfx> ja
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sam si
<bogdanov> pa reku
<bogdanov> daje pocen
<bogdanov> ful an
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> v tujino
<uni4dfx> je res smešno pocen
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> na japonsko kličem za 5¢ na minuto lol
<uni4dfx> kje si to vidu :D
<uni4dfx> v simobilu je čez 1€ :D
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> btw
<bogdanov> kva klices
<bogdanov> na japonsko
<bogdanov> HAHA
<uni4dfx> ma neki z ambasado urejamo lol
<uni4dfx> k so nesposobni naši uradniki tle v LJ
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> drgač to bi mogl met zrihtan
<uni4dfx> pa še ni nč
<uni4dfx> razn v EU
<uni4dfx> recimo če kličeš predstavništvo v bruslu
<uni4dfx> majo prov slovensko cifro
<uni4dfx> in je isto k da bi tle klicu
<uni4dfx> matr sm zaspan ampak spat pa ne morm lol
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> shitsux :D
<bogdanov> morm nov
<bogdanov> ups nabavt
<bogdanov> pizda je tale pocakov
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> ja te UPSi so en velik gamble
<uni4dfx> če kupš une pocen
<uni4dfx> razn če daš 250€+ nikol ne veš a bo čez 1 let še delu
<bogdanov> jst sm dau
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> in mije drzu kr
<bogdanov> 7let
<bogdanov> ampak skoz mn normalno
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> no kul
<uni4dfx> js sm dal 30€
<bogdanov> drgac pa tko kokr
<bogdanov> pravs
<uni4dfx> in zdej sm brez :D
<bogdanov> ja jst tud trenutno
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> a nafilat
<bogdanov> sepa to neda an
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> kako
<bogdanov> ja sj
<bogdanov> to sam
<bogdanov> se neda pomoje
<uni4dfx> doubt it
<uni4dfx> http://imgur.com/M7pds :D
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> pocas
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> druge ni
<bogdanov> uzivej
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> js tud
<uni4dfx> ajd
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> aj kšn grega here mejbi ? :D
<Sky[x]> niko.zd-lj.si
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<bobe__> Sky[x]: kaj je smešn :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a hočeš probat če mi dela windows remote na ta ip ? 213.143.82.45
<sasa84> juhuuu miške ;)
<l0wkey> re
<uni4dfx> jebem ti ministrstvo za notranje zadeve
<uni4dfx> kup nesposobnih mongloidov
<sasa84> lol
<napsy> jutro
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> ol
<sasa84> juhu
 * yang poslusa radio gaga SLO1, hehe
 * sasa84 pa posluša rolling stonese :P
<yang> zdej se kar v studiu rolajo, k take pokajo
<yang> pismo samo eno stvar razclenijo na prafaktorje
<upd> zakaj ko na neki strani kliknem listview, mi printscreen ne prime
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ment!
<upd> :S
<upd> kako nj v terminalu poženem da čez 5s zajame sliko
<upd> !g ubuntu capture picture after few second console
<upd> :P
<Pepelka> Dual Boot Ubuntu and Windows - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<upd> fail.
<upd> !g ubuntu printscreen
<Pepelka> I like Ubuntu: Let&#39;s begin with... a &#39;print  screen&#39; http://ilikeubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/12/lets-begin-with-print-screen.html
<upd> a pr komu že dežuje ?
<yang> upd: v ljubljani je sonce
<upd> hm oki
<upd> http://vreme.zurnal24.si/slovenija/
<Pepelka> Vreme.net / Slovenija
<upd>  Padavine in nevihte bodo najprej zajele zahodne kraje in se zvečer ter v noči na soboto razširile nad vso Slovenijo
<upd> in glih na vzhodu je dež ljol
<CrazyLemon> na obali bo komaj ob 8ih mal deževalo
<CrazyLemon> in za screenshot iz terminala je verjetno kak ffmpeg al kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> Veliki Sesalec bi vedu pravilen odgovor
<andrejz> upd, rabiš nujno terminal?
<andrejz> shutter zna to kar hočeš, samo je GUI
<sasa84> ooo dobro jutro CrazyLemon
<napsy> oh ja
<andrejz> Å¡e mal pa bo vikend :)
<andrejz> samo Å¡e 2000 nizov pa sem konec s paketom :)
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl & sasa84
<napsy> dan
<nafisa> jutro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek__mobil ja sej vidmo..imaš androida .<
<nafisa> ne jebe te 5 posto :D
<CrazyLemon> ker je odpingal že  zdavnaj :D
<nafisa> kak so vložene kumarce dobre
<nafisa> spet bom cel glaž jih pojedla
<andrejz> vložene kumarce ftw !
<nafisa> a je kaj narobe, andrejz ???
<andrejz> ne. zakaj?
<andrejz> samo jaz mam tud kumarce rad :)
<nafisa> super ...
<CrazyLemon> js v nafisinih letih sm jih tudi mel ful rad
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa ne več tok
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> zakajĆ?
<CrazyLemon> zdej mam bl rad rdečo peso :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa verjetno sm jih preveč pojedu :)
<nafisa> jst mam tud rdečo peso
<nafisa> ej, mam 3 kozarce je tuki ... prideš? :P
 * CrazyLemon je čist sit
<andrejz> jaz pojem ~ kozarec kislih kumarc na teden
 * nafisa nafisa tut
<nafisa> aja
 * nafisa tudi
<nafisa> sem Å¡e zalimana
<CrazyLemon> andrejz weirdo :)
<andrejz> vsi pogledat tale video :)
<andrejz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eywi0h_Y5_U
<nafisa> andrejz, jst pojem kozarc zraven enega sendviča
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Ballmer Laughs at iPhone&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> ajde pipl
<CrazyLemon> enjoy
<nafisa> ti tut
<nafisa> papa
<nafisa> še en čik skadim pa radenje do jutranjih ur
<frojnd> ma kdo tle android pa ve za kak program k lahko iz linux masine posles sms?
<upd> andrejz; shutter bo v redu tnx
<upd> http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz292/WolfOzio/1-21.jpg gre kdo ?
<CrazyMelon> a je sfw? :D
<napsy> ja
<CrazyMelon> ah..Å¡e en time attack
<upd> aj za kej to ? nikoli Å¡e bil
<CrazyMelon> upd: to je kr pogost event
<CrazyMelon> na youtubeu maš videe
<upd> aja, in to samo po cesti norijo pač po dva kdo je bolši
<CrazyMelon> nisem pa Å¡e bil..ker nimam za nove gume :))
<upd> hm ja si bom pogledal
<upd> ma sj jst bi sam gledal nebi fural :D
<CrazyMelon> aja :)
<CrazyMelon> upd: kok sm gledal videe se prvo vsi ogrejejo v parih krogih
<CrazyMelon> in nato je pač time attack..vsakemu se meri čas
<sasa84> lejga, ta CrazyMelon kao d vse obvlada :P
<CrazyMelon> lej
<CrazyMelon> i cant help it
<CrazyMelon> :>
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> če ne boš priden te bom rajcala s kuvertami :P
<CrazyMelon> ko smo že pri kuvertah
<CrazyMelon> KAJ ČAKAŠ?? :>
<sasa84> zdej mam pomembnejše delo...
<sasa84> sem oprala firenke, sobo pucam... :P
<CrazyMelon> firenke?
<sasa84> zavese :P
<CrazyMelon> ah :)
<sasa84> ha!
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, a si na faxu?
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: sm
<sasa84> pohvalno! ;)
<sasa84> sam je pa vroče kt u peklu :\
<CrazyMelon> ni kle
<CrazyMelon> odprto okno
<CrazyMelon> pomaga
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> pol pazljivo poslušaš predavanja a ne? :P
<CrazyMelon> vaje so :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyMelon> zakaj lol? :)
<sasa84> pol bi mogu Å¡e bl sodelovat crazy :D
<CrazyMelon> sej dvignem roko če kaj praša
<CrazyMelon> !
<CrazyMelon> :>
<sasa84> kolkrat se je že to zgodil? :P
<CrazyMelon> 2-3x
<sasa84> no, lohk bi blo še slabš ;)
<sasa84> jaz sem se npr. skoz oglašala...parkrat se še skregala :P
<CrazyMelon> kje se mi pa da kregat
<sasa84> crazy, morš kr sodelovat a veš pr pouku :P
<CrazyMelon> sj asistent je kul
<sasa84> mi smo mel 1x enga modela, k je nadomešču... smo se vsi kregal z njim...čpol sm pa še jst popenla
<sasa84> a zdej lohk pingamo CrazyLemon-a? :P
<CrazyMelon> a nisi pravkar? :)
<sasa84> ne2 :D
<CrazyMelon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/andrej-pejic-na-seznamu-100-najbolj-seksi-zensk-na-svetu.html
<Pepelka> Andrej Pejić na seznamu 100 najbolj seksi žensk na svetu? - 24ur.com
 * CrazyMelon pogleda proti andrejz-ju
<CrazyMelon> hah..vedu sm
<CrazyMelon> andrejz je pravzaprav andrejp
<CrazyMelon> !
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, zate tud ne vemo :D
<sasa84> lohk si Dragica uradn
<CrazyMelon> lohk sm pa Jože!
<sasa84> Dragica ej bolš
<sasa84> naš Kitonko je pa lohk tud kej drugač... npr. Mihajlo
<CrazyMelon> who?
<sasa84> al pa Miroslava
<sasa84> whale = kitonko
<CrazyMelon> on je bl Josip..ker mi deluje kot potomc tita!
<CrazyMelon> :))))
<sasa84> a gabi pa jovanka? :P
<sasa84> jovanka po slovensk bi blo johanca a ne? :D
<CrazyMelon> njo ne poznam tko da ne bi mogu komentirat
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> Jože, takle mamo ;)
<sasa84> še mizo pobrišem...posesam, pomijem po tleh...in pol se grem u banjo namakt :D
<sasa84> wihaaaaa
<CrazyMelon> ne
<CrazyMelon> potem greš o kuvertah pisat
<sasa84> jože, bom pol zvečer :P
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, se bom preveč strošla, če bom skoz sam garala ;)
<CrazyMelon> ja ful ki garaš!
<sasa84> dns skoz nek pospravlam, perm...
<sasa84> ne ti men d nč ne delam :P
<CrazyMelon> to je tvoja dol
 * sasa84 požuga
<CrazyMelon> dolžnost
<CrazyMelon> !
<sasa84> pf!
<CrazyMelon> adiou
<CrazyLemon> razlog zakaj js kolesarim
<CrazyLemon> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/galerija/seksi-na-kolesu.html
<Pepelka> Ritke na kolesu - Moškisvet.com
<nafisa> ja ja ja ... v sloveniji pa lih tkole oblečene ženske kolesarijo ...
<nafisa> ti maš pa pol od kolesa mozolasto rit :P
<upd> sj če, sam prenašam ene fajle iz ene mape v druge, lahko cut/paste uporabim and ? tud če pol izvorno mapo zbrišem, bojo fajli ostal ?
<nafisa> ja ... seveda bodo ostali ...
<nafisa> saj ne daš bližnjice ...
<nafisa> ampak kopijo
<nafisa> o, bogdanov ... srce ...
<bogdanov> nafisa lubezn moja :*
<nafisa> kako si?
<upd> ok
<bogdanov> eo bo ti?
<bogdanov> o upd
<upd> zdravo sine
<nafisa> 6 ur dela za mano ...
<nafisa> mater, sem zmatrana
<bogdanov> sta ima nafisa in zmatrana?
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> pa še 3 ure, ko šef pride ... pol pa še nočna
<upd> !t sl en določiti
<Pepelka> set
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi s skyp-om.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> skype ne dela?
<nafisa> odkar ga je MS prevzel?
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> sam res hehe :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctVmNbVu2KA :P
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Big Booty Bitches (the Official Video) @ALostPeople&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> jst pa ne vem, kaj je narobe ... ampak meni mic ne dela :S
<nafisa> nikjer mi ne dela ... ne na gmailu ne na skypu ...
<upd> !t sl en abeceda
<Pepelka> Alphabet
<upd> !t sl en abecedi
<Pepelka> alphabetically
<nafisa> tud na voice recorderju ne
<nafisa> na 10.04 mi je pa delal
<upd> treba also najprej uredit oz. pulse audio mogoče še kak .asound
<Sky[x]> skype itak nič ne dela
<Sky[x]> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/skynet2.jpg
<Sky[x]> slikca pove vse :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] Težave z nastavitvijo dual boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4939/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> majkemi kako se reče radovki
<upd> bogdanov; ti si kmet
<upd> a ?
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ??
<upd> haha :)
<upd> ah nič
<upd> zgrabki se reke lol.
<upd> reče
<upd> d0h
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kva ti sutas
<nafisa> zdele bi mi pasal đakuzi :D
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> nafisa pol mors prletet do mene
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> hja kaj jest imam bazen doma
<nafisa> ne bazen ...
<nafisa> đakuzi bi ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problemi s skyp-om.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> power of byobu http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/05/byobu-video-from-uds-o-lightning-talks.htmlv :)
<CrazyLemon> power of byobu http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/05/byobu-video-from-uds-o-lightning-talks.html :)*
<Pepelka> From the Canyon Edge - :-Dustin Kirkland: Byobu Video from UDS-O Lightning Talks
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hitr vodič napisat!
<sasa84> o miši :D
<sasa84> BOGDAN, ow!! ;D
<bogdanov> :D
<marko_> hellow
<marko_> a kdo ve zakaj se mi v vlc-ju prikazuje se eno okno za equalizer?
<marko_> smo ze zrihtal
<marko_> :D
<marko_> ajde bok
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam je heker ta bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> kr ipv6 fura
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<bogdanov> LOL??
<bogdanov> kr samo od sebe
<CrazyLemon> kaj lol :D
<bogdanov> WTF
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a ne veš da t-2 ma v6 ??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja samo
<bogdanov> od sebe
<bogdanov> stari???
<bogdanov> nism nc stelu
<bogdanov> sam gledam kva mi diskonekta
<CrazyLemon> jah očitno testirajo :D
<bogdanov> pa a v6
<bogdanov> se hoce povezat
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> zgleda ja
<bogdanov> rihtam en
<bogdanov> prenosnik
<bogdanov> do 95%
<bogdanov> se segreje
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> dons sm su samsung galaxy ace gledat kr kul
<bogdanov> ga ma kdo?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> dj link
<CrazyLemon> poglej na slo-android
<CrazyLemon> tam je tema za ace-a
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..nabav si galaxy S II
<CrazyLemon> to je telefon :D
<bogdanov> jah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<bogdanov> ta
<bogdanov> axe je pocen
<bogdanov> ace*
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj si Å¡krt
<CrazyLemon> z aceom ne boš frajer!
<CrazyLemon> z sgs2 pa boš največji jebač tam na tistem hribu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/test-na-dlani-samsung-galaxy-ace/
<Pepelka> Test na dlani &#8211; Samsung Galaxy Ace
<bogdanov> sj kul
<bogdanov> 2.3
<bogdanov> gor ruknem
<bogdanov> paj to to
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> prvo poglej če lahko
<CrazyLemon> pa pol ti sanjaj o 2.3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah ta
<bogdanov> mij reku
<bogdanov> da lah
<bogdanov> cene bo mogu pustit
<bogdanov> telefon
<bogdanov> pa se kes bo dau
<bogdanov> nazaj
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ajde ne glumi nism ti js milorad komardič
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> neznas ti mene
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> je rekla muca levu
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<CrazyLemon> http://androidcommunity.com/samsung-galaxy-ace-gets-gingerbread-update-20110426/
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy Ace gets Gingerbread update | Android Community
<CrazyLemon> očitno je res možno  :)
<bogdanov> ja valda
<bogdanov> da je
<bogdanov> ce sm
<bogdanov> jst reku
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<bogdanov> laptop resen majka
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> si ga vrgu v smeti ? :>
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> zamenana pasta
<bogdanov> pa s kompresorjam spihu
<bogdanov> zdj ma 50stopin
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> cel hud:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj ta pasta je kaj važno kašna je al je use tko približžno isto?
<alyosha> bogdanov
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> so neke bolse
<bogdanov> ampak toje
<bogdanov> max 5 celzij dol
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> zher gut:D
<alyosha> ta zverina se malo greje...sem malo bral je ta original pasta bolj Å¡voh
<alyosha> pa vent tudi ni neki preveč hud
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> zmontiru
<bogdanov> x6
<bogdanov> ?
<alyosha> jaja ze cel teden bo hmalu:D
<alyosha> in rame sem danes dobu moram ju3 na pošto
<alyosha> zdj zaenkrat mam 1gb not:DD
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> mas kej
<bogdanov> temperature
<bogdanov> ?
<alyosha> ma ni tko hudo
<alyosha> samo ker je topu se vent upali na turbo
<alyosha> in pol je glasen
<alyosha> je pa okoli 45
<alyosha> max
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kasn vent
<bogdanov> pa mas
<bogdanov> original
<napsy> cer
<bogdanov> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<yang> CrazyLemon: si tu
 * CrazyLemon is tu jes
<yang> a si ti tisti k rola muziko
<CrazyLemon> ne
<yang> aha, samo fen torej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwQZqw-dz4w
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Žile ve, kako se dobar surfa&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> ma niti nisem fen
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..dolga zgodba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Today only: rent The Hangover for 99 cents!
<CrazyLemon> matr.. zakaj nisem v ju es and ej
<bogdanov> :)
<Jorky> čer
<Jorky> a ma mogoče kdo komad od Mitje z naslovom čas je da najdem te, da bi mi ga poslal ?
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> grmi
<uni4dfx> čer
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-28
<bogdanov> cer
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> oo
<uni4dfx> x_x
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<uni4dfx> šiht iščem
<uni4dfx> tm k sm zdej mi premal plačajo
<uni4dfx> jebeš 4€ na uro
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> delas
<uni4dfx> razne sajte drkam pa okol hodmo po firmah tech support izvajat
<bogdanov> 4eu
<bogdanov> jst bijim jebov ***** :D
<uni4dfx> sj sm že skor nehu
<uni4dfx> sam dons so me neki prosil če bi lahk si polet cajt uzeu
<uni4dfx> pa mi je dopizdil
<bogdanov> kera firma to
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx> kr ena privat
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> a kej ves
<bogdanov> o ipv6 t2
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx> hja
<uni4dfx> menda ti že lahko dodelijo
<uni4dfx> k na firmi vem da mamo
<uni4dfx> ampak nevem točn kako gre
<bogdanov> <---
<bogdanov> kr automatsko
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> kaj automatsko
<bogdanov> ipv6
<bogdanov> od t2
<uni4dfx> prek dhcp? XD
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> hmm wait a sec
<uni4dfx> js ga mam tud
<uni4dfx> čak da restartam mrežo :D
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> hmm
<uni4dfx> http://ipv6.google.com/
<uni4dfx> men ne dela
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> men je kr od 1x
<bogdanov> tole
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> univ4* si kdaj postavlu wds bridge
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx> nyet
<bogdanov> aha
<uni4dfx> ej js morm spat :D
<uni4dfx> komi Å¡e gledam
<uni4dfx> ajd ln :9
<uni4dfx> :)
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> pocas
<bogdanov> ajd ln
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> odradili svoje
<nafisa> kaj je telepathy butterfly?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] umrak11: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro barabe!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zvezdica zaspanka :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk bi mi dal voice k sm pridna :P
<CrazyLemon> a pridna si?
<CrazyLemon> a moram it forum da vidim ce si res pridna? :D
<uni4dfx> dan
 * uni4dfx išče šiht za polet :D
<CrazyLemon> polet na luno? astronaut boš?!?!? awesome! :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, car si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pejd pogledat ja :P
 * CrazyLemon pogledal forum
<sasa84> ooooooooooo :(
<sasa84> pa glih zdej pišem no :(
<sasa84> lejga packota :(
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<sasa84> upd, juhuu ;)
<upd> juhuu
<upd> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> [13:20:28] <sasa84> pa glih zdej pišem no :(
<CrazyLemon> še vedno pišeš?
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> veš kaj...vmes še kuham :)
<CrazyLemon> haha..riggght :p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<sasa84> PRIDNA PRIDNA PRIDNA
<sasa84> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Tiskanje kuvert  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4974/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ohohoooooo
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> hvala :* :$
<sasa84> oooo ;)
<sasa84> :*
<sasa84> poglej kok se lepe kuverte z logotom od ubuntuja :P
<yang> kaj je vidva zaljubljenca ;)
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> sam ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> zakaj sta dva naslova na kuverti ?
<CrazyLemon> eden je naš ?
<sasa84> pošiljatelj pa naslovnik
<sasa84> sej tam sem napisala, če kao želimo, da je še pošiljatelj
<sasa84> sam odkljuka se drugač
<sasa84> jaz sem pač dala kao bl kompliciran...mislm
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> no ni kompliciran ;)
<Sky[x]> http://yfrog.com/h3iopcnj
<Pepelka> yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h3iopcnj Shared by jerneja
<Sky[x]> 3x ne in ne grejo v nasledni krog :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> crazy tkoj pastou na fejsbuk :P
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> sobota 14:30..vsi so na fejsbuku
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> a  so?
<nafisa> saška je ... sky je ...
<nafisa> bigi je
<nafisa> za tebe, CrazyLemon, pa ne vem ... ker te nimam na fejsu :D
<Sky[x]> dež je pa v lj sem kva nej ap delam :>
<Sky[x]> delat se mi ne da ...
<nafisa> k men prid na kufe
<nafisa> :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> mal bom šu v centr če se kšn najde  :>
<Sky[x]> še boljš če se kšna luštna najde :P
<nafisa> neče k men na kufe ... vidiš, da sem mela prav ... boji se me
<nafisa> Sky[x], zdajle v centru ne bo nobene lušne ...
<nafisa> keri se pa da zdajle zunih hodit
<nafisa> pejd od vrat do vrat pa sprašuj, če majo kako 20letno doma ... da si iščeš ženo
<yang> zdravo nafisa ;)
<nafisa> oj, yang
<nafisa> prideš ti na kufe?
<nafisa> :P
<yang> delam :/
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> js pa sam zvečer delam eno uro ...
<CrazyLemon> matr nafisa če te tist tvoj dobi da vabiš vsazga na kufe te bo tok...da ajoj :D
<nafisa> pol pa navlak
<nafisa> ej, kufe, stari ...
<nafisa> ka je pa narobe s kufetom?
<CrazyLemon> s kufetom nč :D
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/Hsji7.png
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJqFUWbITug
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Cedar Rapids Trailer 2011 HD&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/gdUIW.jpg ta je pa huda!
<napsy> ka daj vi ubuntu-jevci? :-)
<nafisa> ja no ... kaj pa pol neki mutiš?
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> wacap luka
<CrazyLemon> a greš ti k nafisi na kufe???
<napsy> lahka bi sel
<sasa84> oj napsy :)
<napsy> sm lih dovol utrujen
<sasa84> napsy, a ti si pa archovc? :)
<napsy> sasa84: mhm
<napsy> ze en lep cas :-)
<CrazyLemon> sam napsy paz se.. nafisa zivi v temni kleti..tko da tudi ce bos krical..no one will hear you
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<napsy> bom mel net vkloplen na telefonu
<sasa84> muahahahahahaha
<nafisa> je okno zraven ...
<napsy> se bom na irc povzeu
<sasa84> (evil)
<nafisa> ni v sredini, ampak na robu bajte
<napsy> da ce bo kj narobe bote vi prvi zvedl :-)
<CrazyLemon> napsy temna klett = no signal :D
<napsy> eehh moj bo mel signal
<nafisa> je signal, no
<nafisa> sicer ga mal prekinja ... ampak signal pa je
<sasa84> nafisa, a mene bi tud zvlekla v črno klet? :(
<nafisa> bele stene so
<nafisa> pa svetlo je čist dost
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tebe bi zvlekla v belo oblazinjeno sobo
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<sasa84> ke me bodo drugi :P
<nafisa> klub smo pa s šefico začele farbat na rdečo pa vijola
<CrazyLemon> to men bl zveni k bordel kot  pa klub
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj tko sm slišal da so bordeli rdeči pa viola
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> nimam pojma, kaki so bordeli
<nafisa> nikad bla
<nafisa> ne maram pa stereotipnih mišlenj enih majmunov, ko ne vejo, kako je, če še nikoli niso bli
<sasa84> Boy: grandma, have you seen my pills? they were labelled lsd.
<sasa84> grandma: f**k the pills. have you seen the dragons in the kitchen
<yang> hehe
 * sasa84 je Å¡efica bordela...v predstavi ;)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a zdj sm majmun? :(
<nafisa> če nis majmun, si pa nora limona :D hahaha
<sasa84> ma nisi majmun, ti moja mala opica :D
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdej lohk nrdim še vodič kok se dela nalepke za marmelado :P
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 do it!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<nafisa> kul :D
<nafisa> daj še za vložene kumare
<sasa84> to bo zihr čist drug tutorial za kumare :P
<nafisa> aha :D
<nafisa> za kumare morejo bit trikotne nalepke
<sasa84> a da so strupene? :P
<nafisa> ma ne ... tako, da zgleda ko un znak za prednostno cesto ... ko je spodi kot, ne stranica?
<sasa84> aha :D
<nafisa> pol pa gor piše: are u sure that u are big enough for vagina?
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> al pa we are
<nafisa> saj vseen
<nafisa> drugače pa ... ne jest bio kumar iz španije, ne?
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> ok, nobenega ne bo na kufe ...
<nafisa> tak da ni panike, ko sem vse hlače dala prat
<CrazyLemon> vse nisi!
<sasa84> zihr ni vseh :P
<nafisa> vse, kar jih imam tuki ...
<nafisa> saj to je pa 6 komadov
<sasa84> pol pa kiklo oblec ;)
<sasa84> jaz si morm zdej eno oblekco kupt
<nafisa> tud oblekco sm dala zraven prat
<nafisa> in to je moja edina kikla, kar jih mam tukej
<nafisa> pri starših mam pa še maturantsko oblekco
<nafisa> samo tista mi po moje ni več prav
<sasa84> maš vsaj gate na seb? :P
<zdobersek> o.o
<nafisa> nimam :D
<nafisa> jah ... nikem klasično bitje ženskega spola ... prisegam na hlače, zdobersek
<nafisa> :P
<zdobersek> ce bi na #ubuntu kanalu vedl, o cem tule potekajo debate, bi blo ziher 200+ folka tle, k bi si na googlu prevaju.
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ja, nared tam oglas, ne? :D
<zdobersek> dej nehi
<zdobersek> rajs ne
<zdobersek> bo spet kaka pizdarija
<nafisa> joke je bil, no
<zdobersek> in pol bo marko cel ponosen, kak 'je mel prav'
<zdobersek> da 'je to support channel, pa magari je 5 folka gor, in da mora vse neresno bit na offtopic chanu.'
<nafisa> saj greve s saško o oblekcah pa neoblečenih gatah na offtopic govort
<nafisa> a ne, sasa84 ???
<sasa84> ja ja :P
<sasa84> sej res...kje pa ej marko???
<CrazyLemon> who cares :p
<nafisa> limunčič --- ku s nesramen ...
<zdobersek> vsaj mir je.
<zdobersek> hus det ćik!
<nafisa> zdobersek, ne bi vedla
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek january jones !
<zdobersek> !g january jones
<Pepelka> January Jones - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005064/
<zdobersek> eh, spljoh ne gledam vec serij
<zdobersek> office sem do konca pogledu, housa sem pa kr spustu.
<CrazyLemon> zadnja je bla kr kul
<CrazyLemon> od housea
<zdobersek> -.-
<zdobersek> grem dolvlect, mam glih cajt.
<CrazyLemon> preklet pirat!
<zdobersek> oh, oprosti! pa nam zaupaj, kok si ti up-to-date z dogajanjem v hollywoodskih serijah!
<zdobersek> le pogumno!
<zdobersek> spletno oko ze mam odprto!
<CrazyLemon> js si jih samo sposodim
<CrazyLemon> ter vrnem nazaj
<zdobersek> al pac tist, s cimer te lahk prjavim ...
<zdobersek> aha ... sposodis si video od ene tisocih, potem jih pa tisocim tud nazaj vrnes al kako?
<CrazyLemon> žal ne poznam tistega k mi posodi
<CrazyLemon> je pa prijazen fant
<zdobersek> ziher ves kje stanuje (na internetu)!
<CrazyLemon> vem vem..sam ima čudno ime ter priimek
<zdobersek> ah ja ... tudi na internetu smo samo stevilke.
<nafisa> jst mam tud ... unga tadrugega :D
<nafisa> hrem si pa brisačo okol riti ovit ... pa grem tja na hodnik ...
<nafisa> mi Å¡ef ne dovoli taki okol hodit
<nafisa> pol pa še brisače ne najdem
<zdobersek> oh ti Å¡ef
<nafisa> ja, če so najemniki tam
<CrazyLemon> najemniki? torej je še več takih goloritih oseb tam? :D
<nafisa> ne, so vedno nekako oblečeni
<nafisa> pralnica je ven iz naših bolj "intimnih" prostorov
<zdobersek> google zapira podruznico v Svici
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t469498
<Pepelka> V &#352;vici kazniva posest trde pornografije tudi v brskalni&#353;kem pomnilniku @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> res?? kje za vraga bom pol delal????? :S
<Sky[x]> pejte sem al igrat http://www.sodisce.si/mma_bin.php?
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> jebeš .si js sm mel v načrtih google!
<CrazyLemon> nč manj nč več!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<napsy> oh god
<napsy> http://www.htu.tugraz.at/~past/hurd/global/S/11956.html
<Pepelka> hurd/nfs/cache.c
<napsy> kera koda
<napsy> np->nn->hnext->nn->hprevp = &np->nn->hnext;
<Sky[x]> svašta :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<napsy> lp
<OpenSourceCode> Kako kaj?
<napsy> gre
<OpenSourceCode> testiram Ubuntu 11.04 pa sem ga namestil tako, da si deli disk z win7... pa me zanima kako zdaj lahko brišem npr. win7 ali pa ubuntu 7 oz razporejam z prostorom?
<CrazyLemon> tako da se poigraš z gparted-om :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne smeš biti bootan v tist sistem s katerega misliš brisat :>
<OpenSourceCode> hm...zdaj sem na win7...kako bi lahko izbrisal ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> jah.. če misliš izbrisat ubuntu se boš mogu mal igrat z boot loaderjem :)
<CrazyLemon> ker če imaš zdej dual boot kjer se uporablja grub2 za izbiro
<CrazyLemon> potem ob izbrisu ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> boš mogu pofixat MBR
<CrazyLemon> kako pa kaj..pojma nimam ker tega že dolg nisem počel
<CrazyLemon> neki mi govori da obstaja ukaz "fixmbr" v win7 :)
<OpenSourceCode> huh :D
<CrazyLemon> torej kako bi izbrisal ubuntu.. poglej če je kak disk tool v win7
<CrazyLemon> in če vidiš ubuntu particije
<CrazyLemon> če jih jih lahk kr takoj  zbrišeš pa dodeliš prostor novi particiji
<CrazyLemon> če jih ne vidš pa bootaj liveCD ..odpreš Gparted ki je med pripomočki
<CrazyLemon> ter zbrišeš prostor
<CrazyLemon> sam če nisi v win7
<CrazyLemon> in zbrišeš particije prek liveCDja
<CrazyLemon> ob rebootu ne boš mogu prit v win7
<CrazyLemon> ampak boš mogu prek recovery dvdja al kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> popravit mbr
<CrazyLemon> guglaj mal
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je kaj na to temo napisano tudi na help.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> :)
<OpenSourceCode> hmm...zdaj sem z tem upravljalcem diskov kao izbrisal ubuntu
<OpenSourceCode> in ga je zdaj dalo kot nezaseden prostor
<OpenSourceCode> bom rebootal pa da vidim kaj se je zgodilo
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> dodeli ta prostor
<CrazyLemon> particiji
<CrazyLemon> oz. ustvari novo particijo
<CrazyLemon> če ne ga ne boš vidu iz win7
<CrazyLemon> če seveda želiš uporabljat ta prostor
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..ti kr rebootaj grem js jest :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<OpenSourceCode> hvala
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> že kdo sprobal ? :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.roulette-ruleta.com/?source=najdisi&nsclid=w4Z7dS2JahmNewecbSGLgAg
<Pepelka> Ruleta Roulette - 22 letni študent matematike je zaslužil 6.291€ na mesec, in to z ruleto (roulette)
<CrazyLemon> še ni pršu nazaj
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da je uspešno zbrisal ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> in ne zna prit v win7
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> ka so unity ze kaj popravl
<napsy> ker nazadnje je mel nek memory leak\
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno je :D
<napsy> heh
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič prispel na 1.5gb rama
<CrazyLemon> pa sm mel sam ff pa Å¡e en program odprt
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> to so se bol nesposobni programerji ko js :P
<CrazyLemon> ane! :))
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem lulat!
<napsy> z leaki mam precej ... slabih izkusenj :-)
<CrazyLemon> adijo! :D
<napsy> adijo ej!
<CrazyLemon> no..ko smo že pri tem
<CrazyLemon> tudi js grem leakat
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<napsy> heh
<napsy> lol
 * CrazyLemon bbl
<nafisa> tyt
<CrazyLemon> game time!
<zdobersek> true dat!
 * uni4dfx is installing 11.04 :'-(
<uni4dfx> great
<uni4dfx> installer zmrznu
<uni4dfx> lol dela kljub temu da sm reseteru predn je končal inštalacijo
<CrazyLemon> seveda dela!
<CrazyLemon> to je ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> >seveda dela
<uni4dfx> sam pred tem najprej ne dela
<CrazyLemon> a si že inštaliru al ne :D
<uni4dfx> še zmer rešujem post-installation probleme
<uni4dfx> fajn to da ma ubuntu cel program za restricted drivers
<uni4dfx> in pol ko vklopš morš še v terminal it pognat par komand da dejansko začne uporablat od nvidie driverje...
<uni4dfx> god help me... unity je pognal
<CrazyLemon> "btw ..you look really good with a weener in your mouth"
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kok točk si dobu ? :)
<uni4dfx> ma kr neki
<uni4dfx> sam 20
<CrazyLemon> oh L!
<uni4dfx> to se bom tok kregu z njimi
<CrazyLemon> kok so ti izmerli čas izvajanja? :D
<uni4dfx> 0 XD
<uni4dfx> dobesedno
<uni4dfx> 0 piše
<CrazyLemon> ja vem
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu par 0
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> folk ma kr po -30 točk XD
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> tisti k so oddali v petek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> fail :D
<uni4dfx> kok so pa teb dodelil
<CrazyLemon> 17 :D
<uni4dfx> skregi se
<uni4dfx> k so bla taka glupa navodila
<uni4dfx> sploh nisi mogu vedt kako točno nej deluje
<uni4dfx> pa tist bedn primer z 4 vrsticami
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..res me bk :D mel sm še 2 tedna po oddaji da popravim nalogo - in lahk bi jo popravu - ampak me res ne brigajo točke
<CrazyLemon> naj on men da pozitivno in je to to
<uni4dfx> madona ste nezahtevni eni :D
<uni4dfx> eee đe si ti meni bogdane
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> nism recimo tak kot sošolc k se gre kregat zaradi ene točke
<CrazyLemon> ko je profesorca pri enem kvizu odstranla vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> na katero sploh ni bilo pravega odgovora
<bogdanov> jo uni4*
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jo crazy katalonc !!!
<CrazyLemon> sovražim take seronje :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov AS VIDU?????
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga dela mali messi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna pač zna
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<CrazyLemon> kdor ne zna ima ronalda
<bogdanov> najbolsi ste trenutno
<CrazyLemon> oni so najbolši
<CrazyLemon> nism js nič :D
<bogdanov> ja barcelona
<bogdanov> mislm
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov unknown je kul film :)
<bogdanov> to tko
<bogdanov> sm te ucu
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> povedat
<bogdanov> ne da se skoz sprasujem
<bogdanov> :PP
<bogdanov> te*
<uni4dfx> fajn tale banshee
<uni4dfx> samo 10% CPUja rab da predvaja en bogi mp3
<uni4dfx> moj Pentium 2 je zmogu isto stvar pa je manj nucov...
<CrazyLemon> tale transformer pa zgleda pretty sexy
<nafisa> a si gej ratu?
<CrazyLemon> a si ti na mumilih spet?
<nafisa> ko bi le bla
<CrazyLemon> you fooled me!
<nafisa> kje?
<nafisa> oj, kubanc
<CrazyLemon> ne mara te :P
<nafisa> v rit se kavsni
<CrazyLemon> you wish!
<nafisa> ja, to pa mende Å¡e ja lahko ...
<nafisa> samo ne bi blo Å¡voh gledat ...
<nafisa> če bi te kdo drug ... :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si res na mumilih :>
<nafisa> lahko, pliiiiiiiiizzzzzz, nehaš s to oslarijo?
<nafisa> ne sedim na mumilih, jebote!
<nafisa> Življenje  je smrtonosna,  spolno prenosljiva bolezen.
<nafisa> vsaj pr ludekih
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-29
<CrazyLemon> seveda da ne sediš na mumilih
<nafisa> no, končno
<nafisa> Najbljižja pot do moškega srca ni skozi želodec, ampak skozi rebra, s sekiro..
<CrazyLemon> sj nikoli nisem reku da sediš na mumilih
<CrazyLemon> sediš ti na marsičem sam ne na mumilih
<nafisa> FILOZOFIJA: Nauk, kako biti nesrečen bolj inteligentno
<CrazyLemon> wii mamo 50 followerjev na twitterju
<nafisa> en si ti, ne?
<CrazyLemon> Kateri prevod je najboljši?
<CrazyLemon> has poked you.
<CrazyLemon> 	te je zašamaril/a
<CrazyLemon> 	te je dregnil/a.
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!
<nafisa> dregnil?
<CrazyLemon> "te je zašamaril"
<CrazyLemon> AHAHAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js nimam twitter accounta :D
<nafisa> kak nimaš?
<nafisa> pa takega frajerja se delaš?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..z svojim usernamemom :)
<CrazyLemon> frajerja? delam?
<CrazyLemon> you make no sense :)
<nafisa> kwa je že ...
<nafisa> jst tud nimam svojega
<nafisa> mam samo od usn
<CrazyLemon> no js mam od ubuntuslovenija
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> mojega pa lahko poiščeš
<nafisa> oz "in my secret life"
<nafisa> a ne najdeš, a? :P
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne iščem :p
<nafisa> a je kaj narobe s tabo?
<nafisa> maš vročino?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> pa ti? maš vročino?
<nafisa> mislim, da imam ,ja
<CrazyLemon> sej deluješ taka
<CrazyLemon> kot da maš vročino
<nafisa> pa rdeče ... otečene oči
<CrazyLemon> figures
<CrazyLemon> good najt!
<nafisa> lepo spi ... lahko noč
<bogdanov> oo
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<bogdanov> nafisa ljubavi :*
<nafisa> iii
<nafisa> kak si?*
<bogdanov> ma evo bo lih dam prsu
<bogdanov> biu na po drinkah
<bogdanov> ti?
<nafisa> u, lepo
<nafisa> celo ne delam
<bogdanov> aja ko to
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> grem gledat film bbl :)
<nafisa> pač ... ne delam ... sem rekla, da se mi jih ne da gledat ... ker sem jih že dost ... pa sem šla ... ko ga jebe
<uni4dfx> *yawn*
<uni4dfx> nafisa nafisa nafisa nafisa nafisa
<nafisa> kuga je? kuga je? kuga je? kuga je? kuga je? kuga je?
<uni4dfx> nč kr tko mal :P
<uni4dfx> kaj kej počneš
<bogdanov> imal
<bogdanov> koga
<nafisa> ne
<uni4dfx> no kje sva ostala nafisa
<uni4dfx> :D
<nafisa> kwa počnem ...
<nafisa> nič
<nafisa> tipe jebem u glavo
<nafisa> na suho
<nafisa> pa ti, uni4dfx
<nafisa> ??
<uni4dfx> eh nč, lih izpod tuša
<uni4dfx> prej sm pa ubuntu 11.04 inštaleru na laptop
<nafisa> me budalo vpraša, če sem vidla njegov nick ... pa rečem, da ja ... kaj pa takega posebnega pomeni pa on nazaj, da nič ne pomeni
<bogdanov> univ4* a nemors spat :)
<uni4dfx> bogdanov: kako pa nej če sm včeri biu tok dolg pokonc in pol posledično spal do 1h
<bogdanov> hehe
<uni4dfx> nafisa: mogoče ga je pa samo zanimal če si vidla njegov nick :D
<nafisa> kr neki
<nafisa> a si ti vidu moj nick?
<nafisa> rofl
<uni4dfx> sm ja
<uni4dfx> vidu sm tud da ti je manca ime... hehe
<nafisa> ja ... to ti mislš
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> ah kakšna škoda
<uni4dfx> pa tako lepo ime
<nafisa> tako je mojmu netbooku ime
<uni4dfx> tvoja netbook, če smo natančni
<nafisa> moja lubica!
<uni4dfx> oziroma tvoji netbook
<uni4dfx> a maš sam netbook al kaj
<uni4dfx> nbenih desktopov/laptopov ?
<nafisa> sam to mam, ja
<uni4dfx> skromno
<nafisa> mam enga prenosnika Å¡e ...
<nafisa> samo je hin
<uni4dfx> kaj pa mu je
<nafisa> najprej mu je disk crknu ... vse lepo in prav ....
<nafisa> zdaj pa očitn še grafa
<uni4dfx> nvidia?
<bogdanov> univ4
<uni4dfx> sup
<bogdanov> kva mas tok cez nvidio
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> ma sej včas sm mel raj nvidio
<bogdanov> prasam pac
<bogdanov> zaradi
<bogdanov> cesa teje razocarala
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> velik razlogov
<uni4dfx> včas so mel bolše driverje od ATIja
<uni4dfx> sam zdej jih je že ATI kr dohitu skor
<uni4dfx> poleg tega ma ATI zravn Å¡e odprte driverje k kr lepo napredujejo
<uni4dfx> to je kar se softwera tiče
<uni4dfx> kar je pa hardwera... nvidie so drage ko svina, ampak overall sploh niso bolše
<bogdanov> ja no
<bogdanov> morm rect da nvidia je
<bogdanov> mau v odspredju
<bogdanov> ampak tko kokr si reku
<bogdanov> prevec draga
<bogdanov> jah tkoje
<bogdanov> intel, nvidia
<bogdanov> amd, ati
<bogdanov> lahko recemo amd kar
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> rofl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk1Cte0arDE
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Bear Grylls turns a dead seal into a wet suit&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> univ4
<bogdanov> ves ksn dobr program za nadziranje sistema
<bogdanov> GUI
<bogdanov> seveda
<uni4dfx> kaj točno bi pa nadzirov
<bogdanov> zdj nevem en program sm vedu dobr
<bogdanov> kr se hardwera
<bogdanov> tice
<uni4dfx> conky?
<bogdanov> nene sj bom jutr prasu kolega majo u firmi to
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> univ4 mas
<bogdanov> ssd?
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> premejhni so
<uni4dfx> Å¡koda dnarja :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sam je odzivnost
<bogdanov> ceprov so se prevec dragi
<uni4dfx> kaj mi bo odzivnost če ni placa :D
<bogdanov> raj
<bogdanov> 3x 1tb u raidu
<bogdanov> paje hitrost
<bogdanov> pa plac
<bogdanov> pa cnej
<bogdanov> :P
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> pa še 10x dalša življenska doba
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> lol ta Bear Grylls je tok smešn
<bogdanov> kvaj to
<bogdanov> nanizanka?
<uni4dfx> ma un na discoveryju
<uni4dfx> survival guy
<bogdanov> PROCESOR AMD X6 PHENOM II 1055T 2.8GHZ
<bogdanov> 1 x 145.00 [Odstrani]
<bogdanov> MATIČNA OSNOVNA PLOŠČA SOCKET AM3 AMD, ASROCK M3A760GMH
<bogdanov> 1 x 56.00 [Odstrani]
<bogdanov> RAČUNALNIŠKO OHIŠJE PC MIDI TOWER 420W
<bogdanov> 1 x 31.00 [Odstrani]
<bogdanov> RAM 4GB DDR3 PC10600 1333 MHZ APACER
<bogdanov> 1 x 41.00 [Odstrani]
<bogdanov> TRDI DISK 1 TB SATA
<bogdanov> 1 x 52.00 [Odstrani]
<bogdanov> DVD-RW +/- DL LITEON IDE BLACK
<bogdanov> 1 x 21.00 [Odstrani]
<bogdanov> Skupaj: 346.00 EUR
<bogdanov> aja :D
<bogdanov> lj za usak dan
<bogdanov> dobis kul komp
<bogdanov> za pametn dnar
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> grafiko bo mel bol Å¡voh edin :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj pravm za usak dan
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> za linux
<bogdanov> filme pa to
<bogdanov> bos gledu
<bogdanov> u HD
<bogdanov> sj dost
<bogdanov> :P
<uni4dfx> mja no :D
<bogdanov> ja
<uni4dfx> sej ne rečm... za enga navadnga uporabnika je čist kul
<bogdanov> zdj si hotu
<uni4dfx> sam js sm bol zbirčn :D
<bogdanov> rect
<bogdanov> ena pofukana
<bogdanov> 6970
<bogdanov> jepa
<bogdanov> 300eu
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> yes :D
<uni4dfx> sm jo skor kupu že
<uni4dfx> za 250
<bogdanov> in :)
<bogdanov> why not
<bogdanov> bos pocakov
<bogdanov> bolsi stroj
<uni4dfx> ma ni dobra
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> 6990 je bolš
<uni4dfx> oziroma 5970 je najbolš
<bogdanov> gtx
<bogdanov> najbols!
<uni4dfx> une 6xxx so preveč požrešne
<bogdanov> ;)
<uni4dfx> gtx je pa čist crap :D
<uni4dfx> kar se tiče računanja
<uni4dfx> za igrce itak ne nucam
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva mislm s tisto kongifuracijo za server
<bogdanov> bi bla kr kul za to ceno
<bogdanov> mogoce se 4gb pasmo na 400
<bogdanov> pabo spilal
<bogdanov> pa mam se 2 f3 1tb
<bogdanov> toj pa to cez glavo
<uni4dfx> za server je pa kul ja
<uni4dfx> niti ne nucaš 8giga
<uni4dfx> moj server laufa na 1 giga :D
<bogdanov> odoh lajku noc
<bogdanov> :D
<BigWhale> FP!
<Sky[x]> lp kdo kle ?
<andrejz> ja
<Sky[x]> dobro jutro :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<andrejz> jutro
<Sky[x]> en koelga ma ene probleme z buntujem
<Sky[x]> napise da je en error
<Sky[x]> error: unknown filesystem
<Sky[x]> pa fresh install je naredu 2x že :D
<andrejz> kdaj a ko se zboota al ko namesti?
<Sky[x]> ko je namestil
<Sky[x]> že prej je mel 9.04 gor
<andrejz> se pravi med namestitvijo?
<andrejz> men se zdi da je bil v 9.04 Å¡e ext3, zdaj je pa ext4 po default
<Sky[x]> med namestitvijo ja
<andrejz> lahko bi bil to problem
<Sky[x]> ni pa pobrisal starih linux particij
<Sky[x]> onj e pol dal da bi ročno naložu grub
<Sky[x]> zdj pa ne ve kva naprej :)
<andrejz> a ma kake pomembne podatke gor?
<andrejz> najlažje je, če particije pobriše pa fresh install
<Sky[x]> na linux ne
<Sky[x]> ja sam on je že 2x fresh install delov pa zgleda nikol pobrisov particij od linux
<andrejz> ja sej načeloma to ne bi smelo delat težav, samo če pa jih .. :)
<andrejz> bo pa verjetno prej particije pobrisal pa Å¡e1x fresh install naredil
<andrejz> kot pa neku vudu magic grub naštudiral
<Sky[x]> jp
<andrejz> sky[x] imaš kaj časa za prevajanje čez poletje?
<Sky[x]> uf težka
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> andrejz, ja kje pa ti pohajaš :P
<andrejz> ?
<Sky[x]> ulala
<Sky[x]> je pr jquery uporablaš each funkcijo je 3ms počasnejša of FOR če maš 10 arrayev
<Sky[x]> http://jquery-howto.blogspot.com/2009/06/javascript-for-loop-vs-jquery-each.html
<Pepelka> JQuery HowTo: Javascript for() loop vs jQuery .each() performance comparison
<sasa84> andrejz, ja ni te nč gor :P
<sasa84> hihihih
<sasa84> ej, a si ponosen na moje tutoriale? :P
<andrejz> seveda sem ponosen. kako da ne bi bil
<andrejz> saša, prevajam, nimam časa na ircu viset :)
<sasa84> andrejz, zdej bom nrdila še tutorial za... za nalepke za marmelado in vložene kumarce :P
<Sky[x]> sasa: suprca tutorial za nalepke :))
<Sky[x]> a na isti način lahko tud na win printaš mejbi ?
<sasa84> ammm
<sasa84> Sky[x], mislm d je v officu mal drugačen čarovnik
<andrejz> ja lahko
<andrejz> libreoffice tud na wins dela
<andrejz> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> andrejz, ta je pa bla ja :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: "Å¡tekanje" .mkv datotek BluRay  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4975/new/posts/
<sasa84> oj uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> oj
<uni4dfx> kaj bo dobrga
<nafisa> a ste že pokonc? fajn ... jst pa kosilo skup dala
<Sky[x]> lahko nam pomagate izbrati majico :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150257617373659.371585.51385603658
<Pepelka> RN majice - moške | Facebook
<sasa84> Sky[x], tud jst sm polajkala uno belo s svetlo modro ob stran :D
<Sky[x]> sej jst sem isto reku
<Sky[x]> maš tud ženske veš
<sasa84> a so že ženske tud?
<Sky[x]> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150258472963659.371881.51385603658
<Pepelka> Izbor ženske RN majice | Facebook
<sasa84> k sm jst glasvala ni blo še ženskih
<Sky[x]> možno
<sasa84> to je blo ene 2 dni nazaj
<nafisa> nobene majce za mene
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo majica če maš pa mumila
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: "Å¡tekanje" .mkv datotek BluRay  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4975/new/posts/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, jst mam čevape
<nafisa> jao, moja mat ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WheTa_Vf97o
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Helena Blagne Nihče ne ljubi kot Slovenec&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> ok ... Å¡panc me Å¡e ni snubil
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<nafisa> Å¡ladoleeeeeeeeeedddddd :)
<uni4dfx> nafisa: a pa ti veš kolk kalorij ma sladoled
<nafisa> tolk, kot jih bom zvečer ponucala ;)
<uni4dfx> aha kr tolaž se :D
<nafisa> kaj ... saj bom Å¡la s psom okol ...
<uni4dfx> kaj a za 6 ur? :D
<Sky[x]> ne zdj bota mela hot trenutke s psom :)
<nafisa> Sky[x], dej noooooooo
<Sky[x]> ne morm ti jst nič pomagat :D
<nafisa> pa daj no ... fak, no ... kake maš
<nafisa> ti kr bod hot s sosedovim ...
<nafisa> sam z mojim ne boš
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> o nafisa :*
<CrazyLemon> oj crazy :*
<CrazyLemon> oj srce :*
<bogdanov> hehe kesi care legendare
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> a moram še teb kuš nalimat?
<nafisa> oj, CrazyLemon :*
<CrazyLemon> ma evo..čakam kosilo in klic da gremo kolesarit malo :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne!
<bogdanov> najbol da ti kolesars
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> zavračam! :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma ne da se mi lih :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> hall pass
<bogdanov> dobra
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> dobr dobr :D
<bogdanov> mi tega namo dobil
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> do 40
<bogdanov> singl
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pa kdo je reku da to rabiš? :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toj tud res
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> če se že ona kurva zakaj za vraga se ne bi še ti
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> res as vidu
<bogdanov> bjonda
<bogdanov> cipa
<bogdanov> cccc
<bogdanov> mamu ji
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa same take so Å¡e!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ni več takih k bi likale pa kuhale pa fu...le sam moža :D
<bogdanov> sam un joj dobr ubu
<bogdanov> kao najbol
<bogdanov> da hodm z tako staro
<bogdanov> HAhA
<CrazyLemon> a uni Brzi? :D
<nafisa> js razen fu.anja vse to tud Å¡efu delam
<CrazyLemon> ti ne laži ker vemo da čist vse šefu delaš
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡efici!
<CrazyLemon> nč..kosilo tajm
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> šefici že
<nafisa> Å¡efu pa ne!
<bogdanov> haha prijatno
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: "Å¡tekanje" .mkv datotek BluRay  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4975/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<napsy> ve kdo ce je mozno s html5 dostopat do uporabniske kamere?
<Sky[x]> http://www.google.si/#hl=sl&source=hp&q=html5+access+camera&oq=html5+access+camera&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=306l4375l0l19l19l0l12l12l0l218l1127l0.6.1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=1515214c405338a5&biw=1246&bih=573
<Pepelka> Google
<Sky[x]> :D
<napsy> kolk denarja bi bili pripravljeni dat za rocno uro?
<bogdanov> 200
<Skyx-mobile> ke ste hrcki :P
<Skyx-mobile> ti kr delej :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<nafisa> skubidubidu
<nafisa> kako naj naredim, da če zaprem evolution, da bi še kar delal v ozadju?
<nafisa> 1x mi je en rekel, naj neki inštaliram gor ... mislim da neki za KDE ... pa zdaj to ni nič več ... nimam gor kuvertice pa zvočnička pa to
<uni4dfx> nafisa: unninštaleri ga
<uni4dfx> in namesti thunderbird
<nafisa> thunderbird me je zajebaval neki nazadnje ... sem lahko mela gor vezan samo en mail
<uni4dfx> mal je nerodn za nastavt ampak se da vse
<nafisa> tuki pri evolution-u je tako u izi vse nastavit, no
<nafisa> uni4dfx, mi boš ti zrihtu? ;)
<nafisa> saj na 11.04 je že thunderbird gor v osnovi, ne? kolkor sem vidla
<nafisa> na andrejz-ovem netbooku
<uni4dfx> aja nevem
<uni4dfx> pr men ni
<nafisa> pa na mojem live CDju je tud gor že thunderbird
<sasa84> a ma kdo seamonkey za irc ??
<CrazyLemon> kok ste dougočasni :P
<sasa84> krejzica ;)
<CrazyLemon> saško :>
<nafisa> hehe ... ratal ... dodajam programe, k se mi naj zaženejo ob zagonu računalnika
<sasa84> hihi ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si bil kej priden? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 afhors!
<CrazyLemon> naredu cca. 35 pridnih km
<sasa84> a z biciklom?
<CrazyLemon> ja z biciklom..ne bom se hvalu da sm z avtom naredu 35km..nism js alyosha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> wooo končno so popravl bug k je povzroču da sm mogu laptop po 5x reseterat predn se je bootov
<uni4dfx> you've got to be shitting me... nikjer ni buildov
<zdobersek> happens.
<uni4dfx> in zdej nej cel dependency tree skompajlam x_x
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, alyosha je ceu športnik in pšt!
<CrazyLemon> če se cel spoti vedno ko jé ne pomeni da je športnik :P
<uni4dfx> lol
<nafisa> muahahaha
<nafisa> jao, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> huda
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no no no...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/foto-v-koper-je-priplula-velikanka/258653
<Pepelka> Foto: V Koper je priplula velikanka :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
 * CrazyLemon je vidu kako je izplula...yay :))
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh ni tako velika!
<uni4dfx> sploh ni velika, samo koper je majhen
<sasa84> uni4dfx, w00t!!!
<sasa84> :D
<uni4dfx> ja a ni res :D
<CrazyLemon> haha..true that :D
<sasa84> sej res...prej si u trstu če plavaš iz žusterne :P
<CrazyLemon> sj sploh ne rabiš plavat
<CrazyLemon> sam mal zaleta vzameš pa kr skočiš v trst
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: po tvojem mnenju: je trst naš?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> trst je od pulčanov
<CrazyLemon> ter italijanskih penzionerjev
<uni4dfx> true
<uni4dfx> to da je "trst naš" je neka komunistična ideja
<uni4dfx> nikol ni bil naš v zgodovini
<nafisa> men so rekl, da sm komunistka? ker mam levo večjo?
<CrazyLemon> niti si ne bi želel takega mesta ter takih ljudi :)
<uni4dfx> stari v trstu
<uni4dfx> so vse babe tok grde :D
<uni4dfx> niti ene dobre nism vidu
<uni4dfx> ne zajebavam se
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm :D    sam so mi pa vsi arogantni k jih srečaš na cesti
<uni4dfx> aja no ena kitajka je bla ok
<uni4dfx> sam to ne Å¡teje
<nafisa> ni tko k u lublan na meti, k kr en neznanc časti pir sred tedna, a?
<uni4dfx> hohoho
<uni4dfx> ta nafisa ga pa pihne :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti sam meto sanjaš..prekleta mumilarka
<CrazyLemon> drugs are bad!!
<nafisa> u r bad
<nafisa> very bad boy
<nafisa> sam babe ti grejo po glav
<nafisa> :P
<upd> a
<nafisa> b
<nafisa> c?
<alyosha> sasa84 astu?:D
<nafisa> o, športnik je pršu :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> sportaš do jaja in nazaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> a zavidaš a ti mumilarka
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> a tako ti športaš!
<nafisa> drkanje je zate Å¡port ... zanimivo
<alyosha> pa nego:D
<alyosha> olimpiska disciplina
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> jst ne morem, veš ---
<nafisa> ga nimam
<nafisa> pa tud jajc ne
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> ti dildota porivaš do jaja pa nazaj
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> moj dildo nima jaj
<nafisa> :S
<alyosha> ja no pa silikonskega luleka:D
<alyosha> or something similar
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja saj
<nafisa> sam nimam jajc, no
<alyosha> big black beast for example:D
<nafisa> un ni moj ...
<nafisa> ga pa kličem moja lubica, ja
<alyosha> lubček:D
<nafisa> ne, lubica
<alyosha> ke beka:D
<alyosha> kesi bogdanov_
<alyosha> a je kaj snega u kranu:D
<sasa84> alyosha, evo mene ;)
<alyosha> kjesi bla učiraj?!
<alyosha> hitro povej
<nafisa> alyosha, nisem beka!
<alyosha> nafisa kaj pa si?
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro ma kaj ga zajebavate
<CrazyLemon> bogi alyosha :S
<nafisa> moj komp je tud moja lubica
<alyosha> je res CrazyLemon povej jim
<alyosha> pretepi jih
<alyosha> sasa84 ?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti si težji..usedi se na njih :p
<nafisa> to pa zato tako kličem, ker so ženske lepše, kot tipi
<alyosha> pa ta nafisa ni kar tako
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> she knows:D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, jst alyosha z eno roko speštam ...
<nafisa> to se ni za Å¡pilat, mali
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> don't mess with big al
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti to misliš ker trenutno haluciniraš
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> ja ... sem na jagodah
<CrazyLemon> ta bogdanov mona..ne samo da se klonira
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e ipv6 ma
<CrazyLemon> h4x0r mona!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> loadaj klone gremo kaj tejkat! :))
<nafisa> hmmm ... bom jst tale moj program na offtopic sprobala, če gre
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že vsi zbrani
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo kako domeno kjer bi mi dodal 2 zapisa (A in AAAA) ? :)
<nafisa> delaaaaaaa
<nafisa> wiiiii
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ||  Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | Potrebujem A ter AAAA STOP Imaš? STOP Klikni me STOP
<nafisa> sasa84, vidš na offtopic, kak lepo znam program zagnat? :D haha
<nafisa> ka je A pa AAA pa stop pa klikni stop?
<nafisa> ne bom Å¡e kliknla stop
<nafisa> naj flooda :D
<CrazyLemon> jah da bi več na fax hodla bi vedla kaj je A ter AAAA
<CrazyLemon> !
<nafisa> poslavljam se od FRI
<nafisa> tak da veš!
<nafisa> ker grem na pedagoško
<CrazyLemon> quiter!
<nafisa> in to v MB
<sasa84> nafisa, ?
<nafisa> si zamudla flooderja na offtopic
<nafisa> ;)
<sasa84> sm vidla ga ja
<nafisa> zdaj sem ga zagnala na chat386 :D
<uni4dfx> nafisa: a ti si na FRI? wut?
<nafisa> uni4dfx, ja ... pol izobraževalnega programa imam na fri
<bogdanov> JO
<uni4dfx> nafisa: kot npr.?
<nafisa> PA, OPB, OS, OP ...
<uni4dfx> OS mamo skup pol lol
<nafisa> kaj Å¡e mam ... RK
<uni4dfx> a si hodila na predavanje
<uni4dfx> predavanja*
<nafisa> ja, sem hodla, ja
<uni4dfx> js sm biu vse skup 3x lol
<nafisa> tc-tc-tc
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon je biu zihr vedn
<CrazyLemon> naah
<nafisa> jst sem si un ućbenik sprintala pa na poglavja dala ...
<CrazyLemon> sm bil cca. 3x
<CrazyLemon> po eno uro
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> :D
<nafisa> mi smo meli 3 ure skupi
<nafisa> pa še odmore smo skrajšali
<nafisa> namest 15 smo mel 5 minut
<nafisa> pa še to sem pol za bežigradom predavanje zamudila za pol ure
<uni4dfx> najbl bedno je pa to k ne smeš met laptopa pr peeru
<uni4dfx> nej gre nekam
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> saj sem fuknla komp v torbo, da je kr zadonela
<uni4dfx> prov mini te da bi Å¡u
<CrazyLemon> a on sam pa vse bere z laptopa :D
<uni4dfx> iz dveh
<uni4dfx> ne sam enga
<nafisa> me je sam čudn pogledu
<nafisa> kwa ... jst mam vse učbenike na kompu, jeboga
<nafisa> pol sem pa mogla dat printat tisto buklo milijonsko
<upd> kej ima že gimp neko opcijo, da ko kopiraš sliko pol une robove zgladi da se ne vidi da je prilepljen, nekak zmeša s sosednjimi pixli ?
<uni4dfx> upd: si ti zihr da je gimp mel kdaj to funkcijo?
<upd> sasa84; to sm teb zadnjič razlagal
<upd> ima ja
<uni4dfx> !google gimp edge blur
<Pepelka> Blur Edge Images with GIMP http://www.scriptol.com/design/gimp/blur-edge.php
<upd> mislem ni funkcija, ampak je neki tam k je čopič
<upd> ma ne vem če je to blur
<upd> to je una solzica
<sasa84> upd, men si razlagu kok se zadevo odreže :P
<upd> ubistvu je to ja, sam sharpen je treba nastavit mislem da bo ql
<sasa84> izreže :)
<upd> ja no sej.. pa prilepi pa zmeša bom pogledal loge :P
<upd> ah nism jih imel takrat Å¡e vklopljenih :/
<uni4dfx> iotop - best invention since top
<alyosha> sasa84 kaj pol no kje si bla učiraj?!
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> so what
<nafisa> so what
<nafisa> borut pahor
<nafisa> vsi katharinco gledate=
<uni4dfx> kaj pravite na mojo mojstrovino: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/linux_users.jpg
<CrazyLemon> i'm so not like ubuntu unity user
<CrazyLemon> pa medtem k so vse ostalo distribucije si dodal unity not...a te je tok impresioniral? :>
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti si original ubuntu user mona
<alyosha> mogoče celo malo na Debian vlečeš:D
<CrazyLemon> sisaj ti debian userja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> eo bogdanov lih se odpravljam pod tuš:D
<alyosha> moram it zgodaj spat
<alyosha> ju3 matura
<alyosha> ovo ono
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš jutri? matematiko? :D
<bogdanov> 2k
<bogdanov> pa nerabs
<bogdanov> se ucit
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> ne ne ju3 mam Ang
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> bogdanov kaj ni 200€
<alyosha> .p
<CrazyLemon> eh
<bogdanov> jah
<CrazyLemon> pis of kejk
<bogdanov> skola kosta
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> samo maturo jz rabim
<nafisa> a jst sem pa opensource user al kuko?
<alyosha> Å¡kola ne valja.D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> nafisa opensource?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> opensuse verjetno:p
<nafisa> čak
<alyosha> oz. to si mislila verjetno:D
<nafisa> ja, suse ja :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<nafisa> nimam očal več
<nafisa> so se mi polomile :((
<alyosha> ke beka:p
<uni4dfx> nafisa: average linux user ne more bit ženska :D
<uni4dfx> takšna je pač realnost
<alyosha> hahaha
<nafisa> ti si beka, mona!
<alyosha> good one:D
<alyosha> nafisa ne..ti si!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon povej ji da je beka
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> kako naj ji povem da je beka
<CrazyLemon> če ne vem če je beka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, včeraj?
<nafisa> who's gay?
<sasa84> i'm the gayest person in the world :P
<sasa84> a ni lepo d sm vesela? :P
<nafisa> ja, lepo, da si
<sasa84> nč, film grem gledat ;)
<nafisa> najbolj pederčinasta oseba na svetu si?
<nafisa> hmmm
<sasa84> papa
<nafisa> lepo ga glej
<nafisa> čaw čaw :*
<sasa84> gay itak pomen vesel ;)
<uni4dfx> hmm a bi Å¡u na fitnes dans
<nafisa> zdajle?
<sasa84> uni4dfx, upraš alyosha
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> alyosha: kaj ti pravš
<sasa84> alyosha pravi: ma kaj si mona? dej hodi na čevape! :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> kaj alyosha pravi o fitnessu ??????
<CrazyLemon> ON NITI NE VE KAJ FITNESS JE!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> žvečenje je telovadba!
<uni4dfx> meh ne da se mi grem raj jutr zjutri zdej je itk gužva
<nafisa> jah, lenoba
<uni4dfx> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/1306053089919.jpg
<nafisa> kuža je cool?
<uni4dfx> seveda
<uni4dfx> cute puppy je kul
<bogdanov> triglav prva liga haha
<bogdanov> kvaje crazy
<bogdanov> primorje
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> nafta koper
<bogdanov> prodana haha
<bogdanov> kam pele ta fuzbal
<uni4dfx> the fuck are you talking about :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ammm jaz vem kaj je fitnes
<alyosha> jaz fitnesiram usak dan!
<alyosha> uni4dfx ja ja predlagam fitnes kosmiče..so kr dobri:DD
<uni4dfx> XD
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> Nafta je premagala Koper, Koper je premagal Dinamo Zagreb, Dinamo Zagreb je premagal Villareal. Lahko iz tega sklepamo, da je Nafta
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nafta bolša od villareala!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> bogdanov pa človek ti povej te tvoje prodane tekme preden ko so
<alyosha> da zaslizimo kaj?:D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> pras
<uni4dfx> BEEEFCAAAAKE http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/149639/beefcake-beefcake
<Pepelka> Beefcake! BEEFCAKE! (Season 1, Episode 2) - Video Clips  - South Park Studios
<bogdanov> jst sm ruknu
<bogdanov> 100 gor
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> nebi tu dal na topic
<alyosha> da zaslsuzimo kaj
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> cej
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> spanc
<bogdanov> nemorm
<alyosha> sasa84 je učiraj ja! 5x sem te ze prasaw:p
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon mona samo gužvo dela
<alyosha> jz  bi ga kickal:D
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> CrazyLemon daj mi opa da te kickam:D
<bogdanov> srecan ti rodjendan
<bogdanov> debela
<bogdanov> tntt
<alyosha> ahahah:D
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> kva smo nardil
<bogdanov> vojvodini
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> de jdej
<alyosha> nekim tretjerazrednim klubom
<bogdanov> mah
<alyosha> z tem se hvališ al kaj:D
<bogdanov> kva teb
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> govorim sploh
<bogdanov> ti sploh
<bogdanov> nis grobar
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> bilo pa prošlo:p
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> neves
<bogdanov> 2 igralca
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> hmm
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> res nevem:DD
<CrazyLemon> BRUKA!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> sj sem ti reku to je blo aktualno bolj učasih
<alyosha> zdj ni več tolko:D
<alyosha> ni časa
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ej
<CrazyLemon> jebeš nogomet
<alyosha> zdj sem brezposeln nimam časa za nič:D
<CrazyLemon> rolanje..to je Å¡port!
<bogdanov> kako se imenujejo
<bogdanov> koperski
<alyosha> lool
<bogdanov> navijaci?
<nafisa> alora ... a se bote nehali kregast?
<bogdanov> MONE?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> tifozi
<CrazyLemon> !
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> mona ja
<alyosha> bomo prišli gor
<alyosha> te bomo pretepli
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> NEUPATE!
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> alo, kdo se bo tepU?
<nafisa> k men naj pride
<alyosha> Mi smo tifoozi mi smo barabe..po naših žilah teče šnops
<alyosha> ko policija nam vrat zavija
<nafisa> bo trajalo točno 5 sekund
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> mi kličemo mafijo na poomoč
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> mafijo sm jst vedu
<alyosha> ole oleee
<bogdanov> da vi mate
<alyosha> ole oleee
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> radi italjane
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> Vsi vemo. Potrebna je. Zdaj.
<upd> facebook lame.
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> :D
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbNHlBfZwbw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Nimamo izbire&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> nič dj grem jaz gledat Breaking bad
<alyosha> una2 sta huda res
<bogdanov> jaja alyosha
<bogdanov> rec
<alyosha> pacjenti pravi
<bogdanov> da tije
<upd> seveda nič drugega kot pokojninska reforma
<bogdanov> tvoja rekla
<bogdanov> dol z irca
<bogdanov> nepa film
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> hahahah
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa nego
<alyosha> teše me
<bogdanov> ccc
<alyosha> tepe me
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> copata
<alyosha> pa take fore
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> a ti grobar
<bogdanov> ccc
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov> taki ste vi
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> ti si mi en pacjent tudi:DD
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> aaae
<alyosha> bbl
<alyosha> če ne zaspim:D
<nafisa> upd, kwa pa tebe jebe?
<upd> to da je potrebna.
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> dons u  k4
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kera to??????
<upd> bogdanov; ne.
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> CrazyLemon; pokojninska reforma.
<CrazyLemon> !g facebook pokojninska reforma naked boobies
<Pepelka> Seksi video posnetki | had blog http://www.had.si/blog/2007/06/25/seksi-video-posnetki/
<CrazyLemon> ha! najdu sm jo
<bogdanov> ma to crazy
<bogdanov> ozezi
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/galerija/smetana-ni-samo-za-sladkosnede.html
<Pepelka> Smetana ni samo za sladkosnede! - Moškisvet.com
<CrazyLemon> not SFW
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> kako je že slovenski 4chan ?
<upd> i fell troll now.
<CrazyLemon> 4chansi?
<CrazyLemon> 4chan.si?
<upd> sj je en tu admin.
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> at morm
<CrazyLemon> ja uni4dfx je profi troll
<bogdanov> dt cc
<bogdanov> davs podalsu
<bogdanov> ludni.ca
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov naah
<CrazyLemon> ludni.ca saks
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> Host ludni.ca not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: chan.si ampak zdej je rahlo dead ker nism mel cajta maintainat :P
<upd> +1
<nafisa> mandoline
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21044432/PokojninskaReforma.png
<CrazyLemon> matr kok si se matral z črtanjem
<CrazyLemon> a da js al pa nekdo drug prepiše url sm
<CrazyLemon> pa tkoj dobimo profile id
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> vem ja
<upd> sj sm hotu
<upd> pa se mi ni dal zbrisat ker bmk :)
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> in kr prepiš id, ti ne pomaga nič.
<nafisa> upd ...
<nafisa> drugače imaš v gimpu funkcijo, da izrežeš ven, kar rabiš
<upd> bla :)
<nafisa> kako bla?
<upd> bla bla bla :)
<nafisa> aja ...
<nafisa> jah ... ne vem ...
<nafisa> meni je to manj dela
<nafisa> kot pa skrivanje pol vsakega kotička ...
<upd> ampak samo tist nič ne pomeni
<nafisa> ja, tu je pa vse počarano!
<nafisa> to Å¡e manj pomeni, jebote :D
<nafisa> tud estetsko ni
<upd> ma nimaš pojma
<nafisa> mam jst velik pojma :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: "Å¡tekanje" .mkv datotek BluRay  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4975/new/posts/
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> noz zica srebrenica
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/mladicevi-podporniki-gredo-na-ulice.html
<bogdanov> haha
<Pepelka> FOTO: Pridržanih več kot 100 oseb, 13 ranjenih - 24ur.com
<Sky[x]> ej ekra budilka :D
<Sky[x]> http://mashable.com/2011/05/29/money-shredding-alarm/
<Pepelka> Money-Shredding Alarm Clock Is Completely Unforgiving [PICS]
<upd> bogdanov; glih prej sem spilal eno igrico online je imel en nick ratkomladic :)
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> jao
<sasa84> oh, luškan film
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002460993307
<bogdanov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250158_1851971532907_1049316473_31677909_184118_n.jpg
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> wacap!
<CrazyLemon> <upd> bogdanov; glih prej sem spilal eno igrico online je imel en nick ratkomladic :)
<bogdanov> evo palim
<bogdanov> da da zasekat
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je res bil ratko mladic
<CrazyLemon> ker on v haagu ma dostop do neta
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ja valda ce sm jst
<bogdanov> zrihtu
<upd> haha :D možno :)
<bogdanov> :
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a haag si mu zrihtal? :))
<bogdanov> ma sj
<bogdanov> nau su no
<bogdanov> kasne mas
<CrazyLemon> bos vidu v torek k ti bo mahal iz haaga :))
<bogdanov> ma nemorjo
<bogdanov> jim nc
<bogdanov> ta hag
<bogdanov> nj oni rja
<bogdanov> une
<bogdanov> muđahedine
<bogdanov> lovijo
<CrazyLemon> <bogdanov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250158_1851971532907_1049316473_31677909_184118_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a to ti je bivša? :))
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> buduca
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> no ko bo bla..dj ji kupi par josk
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> bom
<bogdanov> za darilo
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> cevs rabu
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> pa semo zmenil
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> 100€ za njo? mnogo brate :))
<upd> 100eu mi da da jo jebem ?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> dj no
<bogdanov> punca semi smil
<upd> zakaj ji kaj manjka ?
<CrazyLemon> men tud..ker je res na meji povprečnega :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> je zdj kr tih kvaj to
<bogdanov> a ona taglavna
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov verjetno se tudi ona Å¡la v isti pozi slikat
<CrazyLemon> da se lahk primerja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> nafisa we want photos!!
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ona jih da na fb
<upd> sam ko admini shranjo
<upd> pol pobrišejo
<upd> :)
<nafisa> bogdanov, ne želiš si mojih fotk
<upd> bogdanov; in kera je to picka pozznas ?
<bogdanov> poznam tko u ultri je skoz
<bogdanov> mula ena
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nafisa zelim si te :*
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> heh :) ql
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> treba
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ona je dejansko dala to sliko gor al je dal nek bivši to gor?
<bogdanov> probat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma en tip
<bogdanov> joj uvaliv
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> :P
<CrazyLemon> car :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> tem poklicu
<bogdanov> za gang bang
<bogdanov> k jo bova z updjam
<upd> a pol on plača nama jo
<upd> da bo lohk gledu
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sev slinu zravn
<bogdanov> :PP
<upd> sm k bo najni batini vidu bo revež samomor naredu
<upd> :>
<CrazyLemon> čak da vidim če mam 80centov drobiža
<CrazyLemon> za njo
<upd> haha...
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> upd sam res
<bogdanov> da nau on hotu kej
<bogdanov> sj ves crazyja
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> a to je že ko trola v LJ?
<upd> haha :D ija
<CrazyLemon> vidva se sam bojita da js ne bi krepau od smeha
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> 80 centov za uro pa pol?
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> k trola
<bogdanov> u srbij
<bogdanov> kj zaston
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> haha
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> nimas kj tkoje
<bogdanov> cipe
<CrazyLemon> jebat jih :>
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> nema druge
<bogdanov> zato so
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> dj kup jo
<CrazyLemon> zato pa so cipe :D
<upd> pa prodajaj naprej
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> mam zate eno
<upd> to bo več keša ko rame dilat
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ema kosir
<upd> aj dobra
<bogdanov> napis na face
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov as nor..da updjka znori :D
<upd> sm že
<upd> pa jih 20 najde
<bogdanov> cipa
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> nima slike vecccc
<upd> :/
<upd> CrazyLemon; bom jst reku moji da gremo v troje
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa ceb
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> tvojo
<bogdanov> podeliv
<CrazyLemon> upd predn to rečeš..poglej dol..in reči "oprosti prjatu" :)))
<bogdanov> bratsko
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> upd, nis reku, da boš tvojo prepričal za lezbo šov s saško?
<upd> CrazyLemon;  maš prov
<upd> bogdanov; as na glavo padu
<upd> nafisa; ne
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> upd haha ccc
<CrazyLemon> ta nafisa je res na mumilih
<upd> če jst moji to rečem
<upd> dobim Å¡amar
<CrazyLemon> meša upd-ja z andrejem S:
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> pozabla
<upd> sm res ccc :)
<nafisa> soooooooooorrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy
<nafisa> pozabm, s kerim tipom se pogovarjam
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> k tipi ste mi eno in isto
<nafisa> ženske si pa zapomnem kuj
<nafisa> ok, CrazyLemon-a si zapomnem
<nafisa> ker mi sam on zna tuko živce pit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ženske majo pa različno velke joške pa drugačno maskaro pa zanimive frizure ...
<CrazyLemon> sj tipi mamo tudi različno velike joške!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> že že ... sam me ne interesirajo
<upd> mamo pa različne velke lulčke
<CrazyLemon> to jo tudi ne interesira
<CrazyLemon> ker ma doma umetne
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> zihr so eco :)
<upd> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=145954664321 w0t
<Pepelka> ????????????????ke vuol dire???ke lingua è???ma ke kazz?????booo!!! | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> uh..italijanscina
<upd> !t it sl ????????????????????????
<Pepelka> ????????????????????????
<upd> !t it sl ?ke vuol dire???ke lingua è???ma ke kazz?????booo!!!
<Pepelka> ? Ke pomeni ? Ke jezik ? Ampak Kazz ????? ke booo !
<bogdanov> od
<bogdanov> crazyja bester
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ma ke kazz ... = ma qrac :D
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> boo! = boo = nevem :D
<bogdanov> crazy italiano
<nafisa> a cazzo? al se kazzo napiše?
<CrazyLemon> kazzo je v slangu
<CrazyLemon> cazzo je pa pravilno
<nafisa> aaa
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> no, mene bolj zanimajo ženske tette
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> mislim, da se tako napiše
<nafisa> !t it sl tette
<Pepelka> Tits
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> tits :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> a zdej si kr lesba ratala al kako? :)
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<CrazyLemon> te je tvoj razočaral? :>
<upd> ln
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ej ej ej
<bogdanov> sasa84 ln :*
<sasa84> jp?
<bogdanov> zdj bo reku nc
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> nočko bogdanov :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nc
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> ah....
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84
<nafisa> :********
<sasa84> nočko nafisa
<sasa84> :***
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XANvIal15E&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Dara Buba Mara - Vero Nevero&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> upd
<CrazyLemon> nocko Pepelka
<CrazyLemon> :*****
<bogdanov> zate cefurka
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jao :)
<upd> bogdanov; ma ne vem no ta buba tko tko :)
<sasa84> bogdanov, ma nism glih njena fenica :)
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> sj za prebavt
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> men je všeč balašević ;)
<CrazyLemon> men pa karleuša
<CrazyLemon> spet si je dala povečat joške <3
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<upd> haha
<sasa84> pa dino merlin
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd5mInPZwik
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Tek je 12 sati&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> za crazyja!
<sasa84> to so Å¡armantni gospodje :)
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dedki je prava beseda
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> romanticna dusa
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> in ja..oba mata kul muzko :)
<sasa84> oh ne...gospodje! uči se od njih CrazyLemon
<nafisa> sasa84, si si na file.si nrdila acc.?
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> nafisa, jp
<uni4dfx> no offense crazy ampak karleuša je pa grda za crknt
<nafisa> vidla zdajle pod tanovimi uporabniki :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, word
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ampak čist nove joške ma :(
<nafisa> Najnovejši uporabniki: Vampire, bbaarrbbii, naajk26, Dragan100, sasa84
<sasa84> bogdanov, itak d sm romantična ;)
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> pejte že sexat, no
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEZ6W604Tz4
<sasa84> ok :P
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;NEW SERBIAN HIT 2010- Goga Sekulic Katastrofa&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> poglejte tole
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> nočka :D
<bogdanov> telenovela
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBhk6Kv7wcY&feature=share :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Luna - Vino, Karmin, Adrenalin (DJ Player Remix)&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> http://zadovoljna.si/clanek/trend_report/karleusa-nimam-novih-silikonov.html
<Pepelka> Karleuša: Nimam novih silikonov! - Zadovoljna.si
<CrazyLemon> WTF?=!!!*?!?!?!#"$#!"#$%
<CrazyLemon> ne maram je več
<CrazyLemon> starih silikonov pa že ne bom šlatau
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> stare
<bogdanov> sm ze jst
<uni4dfx> lol
<bogdanov> kaj bos se ti
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pa lih zato :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hrvatu pa že en bo pustila d bi šlatou :P
<sasa84> en-ne
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a misliš da bo vedla da sm hrvat?
<bogdanov> :)))
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> js lahk tudi govorim "alo bre"
<CrazyLemon> tko k vsak srb
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> bosanc!
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč, šibam ;)
<nafisa> bogdanov, CrazyLemon je prej mislu tega črnega http://file.si/files/37588_vilfk/dscn2674.jpg
<bogdanov> haha
 * CrazyLemon ne klika več nafisinih linkov :>
<bogdanov> sasa ne sibat polako se daleko stize :P
<upd> CrazyLemon; +1 :P
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> upd a si ti tut vidu kaj vse si tlači v usta in si se odloču da ne boš več klikal linkov? :>
<upd> da to jaz vidim doma v kuhni bi se ga vstrašil pol bi pa šel v peč :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, res je ja :P
<upd> CrazyLemon; da.
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa sašo matra tale link po moje
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> nočk, zdj pa res ;)
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> nafisa aj to res
<bogdanov> da tole tlacis
<bogdanov> po ustih
<bogdanov> :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj ti veš kaj men nafisa pvt pošila :P
<nafisa> ne, ne gre v usta
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah..ne rabim sploh vedet..nafisa vsem vse pošilja :D
<nafisa> je prevelik za v usta
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> ampak bogdanov ma res velika usta
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> čaw, pridni bodte...ampak res!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<nafisa> aja ...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, +1
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> no, jst ne morem tega v usta spravit
<CrazyLemon> ej sasa84 !
<nafisa> če pa on spravi ... pa vsaka mu čast
<bogdanov> crazy
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, solit se pejt :P
<bogdanov> mi zobotrebce daje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :S
<sasa84> :P
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> pjd spat!
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> reci bogdanov ?
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> am
<sasa84> ja ja...sej grem ;)
<bogdanov> u mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm ti js poslat tko k nafisa link
<bogdanov> postlo
<bogdanov> mogu
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> sam ne bom zdej
<CrazyLemon> +mislu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon + dildo?? ne hvala!!!!!!!!!!
<bogdanov> crazy
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :S
<bogdanov> sam tok velikih pa spet nimam k ti tvoj anus
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> saša ... a prnesem strapona pa krejzija zveževe? :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jah kaj čem če so kakci veliki :S
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> loooooooool
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa maš čvrst kakec...tko kt medo? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 exactly!!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)))))
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> pri nas doma pač pedigree mamo radi
<CrazyLemon> nemorem js kle nč
<sasa84> wuf wuf
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
 * sasa84 se dela d ni prebrala
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> univ4 sta ima
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti pa res ne znaš taba uporabljat a :D
<nafisa> grem js lulat
<bogdanov> ma toj lame
<bogdanov> tab
<CrazyLemon> te bo nafisa naučila..medtem k ti bo tlačla dildota v usta
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toj dobr
<nafisa> ljolj
<bogdanov> kvabo sele
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne mi pošilat svojih porno linkov k ne gledam!
<bogdanov> k bom jst njej pitona!!
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu kako boš stiskal pol tab
<CrazyLemon> :P
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 PRAV!
<sasa84> no, sam Å¡e enga!
<sasa84> pol pa dost!
<CrazyLemon> nč več
<sasa84> mi chrome blokira neki :P
<CrazyLemon> k ne mislim anusa slikat
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nLtoz0YOWc&feature=relmfu
<bogdanov> arghhhhhhh
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;NEW SERBIAN HIT 2009- Sandra Afrika Bas mi je zao&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> sej tist mam že do zadnč neki
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj boš kaj pametnega skopiral..tole vse  saks :)
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ?
<bogdanov> crazy kdaj bos ti kej
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a si slišal tole ?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reGhLRJM1xI
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;MAGLA - JOSIPA LISAC&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> josipa
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> sasa iz kje jih to
<bogdanov> vlecs
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://youtu.be/bv6acbukxbA
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Magično&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> evo :D
<sasa84> sarma svudaaa, sarma oko nasss :D
<bogdanov> hrvate!
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nis resn
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> *ganjena*
 * sasa84 čaka, d bo CrazyLemon pastou še hrvaški komad iz eurosonga in si vmes 3x preobleku pižamco
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov seveda sm :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pižamco?
 * CrazyLemon ne nosi tega
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, gatke?
<CrazyLemon> never
<nafisa> ne nosi gatk
<bogdanov> tangice?
<nafisa> jao jao :D
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> nč, SPAT
<nafisa> po moje stringarce nosi
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> k tok obvlada programiranje :D
<CrazyLemon> js mam sam eno kapico na mojem
<CrazyLemon> da se ne prehladi
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))))
<nafisa> ja, ko je tak mali
<nafisa> pol lahko maš, ja
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> PWNED
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> :D
<upd> lahko noč
<nafisa> nočko,m upd
<sasa84> noč, jaz grem tud...debate so že prehude :P
<bogdanov> gn
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> emmmm..no comment :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon pa gate...jaooo
<nafisa> lahko noč
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, še kapice ne rabp...dost je d daš mal nogice skup :D
<nafisa> ne morem pomagat, če maš malega, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> jebat ga
<CrazyLemon> nafisa haha
<CrazyLemon> a res misliš da me ganejo te provokacije??????? :D
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> a bi te mogle?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj nogice skup?
<sasa84> d ne bo pihal spodi?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa predvidevam da ja..če ne ne bi ponavljala nonstop :D
<upd> da ga čivava ne zamenja za kosilo.
<nafisa> ja si napisu no comment
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah pol najbolš da še butplug dam not..da ne piha
<bogdanov> upd
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ga bo nafisa strokovno vstavla
<nafisa> ej, kwa so ble dobre unele jagode prej
<bogdanov> ej folx!!
<nafisa> js bi Å¡e
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> #ubuntu-off-topic !!!
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> jou bogdanov ?
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> bogdanov, narobe
<nafisa> #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<bogdanov> :SSSSSSS
<nafisa> mislem ...
<sasa84> se vid d ga ni nč gor :P
<nafisa> ja
<sasa84> LAHKONOČKOOOOOOOOO
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84
<sasa84> ne me motit k se diskonektam glih :P
<nafisa> ne bomo te
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> je utihnu
<bogdanov> a gaj su mert
 * sasa84 poboža nafisa za lahkonočko
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ooo
<nafisa> hvala :************
<nafisa> mijaw
<nafisa> ljiz
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> tačko?
 * nafisa da sasa84 tačko
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> you are number 4?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> number 4 ?
 * CrazyLemon is always #1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> pa daj ... morte vse na filme dat?
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/37101_vx131/DSC_4533.JPG
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> nisem sem hotla dat
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> stara fora
<bogdanov> ups
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> saj ni nič tazga
<nafisa> sam vseen
<nafisa> preveč oken mam odprtih
<CrazyLemon> lies
<uni4dfx> nafisa je precej perverzna a
<bogdanov> kam
<bogdanov> greste na morje
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> lol na hrvaško maybe
<nafisa> v turčijo
<CrazyLemon> js komi čakam da grem stran od morja folk pa gre na morje
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> prekleti žabarji sam gužvo delate :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> lol
<uni4dfx> lol kdo gre k nam na morje
<bogdanov> pjd za kokro
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kokro? kje je to že?
<CrazyLemon> znano mi zveni
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> reka kokra
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..kje je to
<bogdanov> kle ukol kranja
<bogdanov> svedi
<bogdanov> se kopajo
<bogdanov> pa piknike delajo
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..verjetno grem gor bohinj/bled na eno turo
<bogdanov> mislijo daso na
<bogdanov> morju
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> na mangart pa na drugo stran dol pa do bohinja-bleda
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> u sumadijo
<bogdanov> ccc
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-21
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38195/#p38195
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] HTPC -  težave z nastavitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38196/#p38196
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Firefox po slovensko  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38197/#p38197
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] HTPC -  težave z nastavitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38198/#p38198
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] e450: Re: GRUB - iskanje izgubljene particije..UrgentHelpPlease  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38199/#p38199
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> huuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu
<CrazyLemon> (odmev)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon ja dobro jutro!!!
<sasa84> kaj pa ti pokonc? a nis mogu spat?
<CrazyLemon> lej kok je ura prekleto!
<CrazyLemon> zmigi se pa pejt južno kuhat jebela cesta!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] e450: Re: Eduroam (spet) ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38200/#p38200
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] e450: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38201/#p38201
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Eduroam (spet) ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38202/#p38202
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, milf zate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhHGXFItEHE
<Seniorita> Kim Wilde - Cambodia 2008      - YouTube
<sasa84> o lynxlynxlynx jutro ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dokler je youtube.com
<CrazyLemon> ni MILF :>
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pardon :P
<sasa84> hihihihi
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a vi mate eduroam na faxu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<sasa84> achso ;)
<sasa84> na kaj pa se CrazyMelon poveže? :P
<CrazyLemon> na open wifi :)
<sasa84> vav
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a lohk neumn vprašanje? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 misliš še eno? :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> đouk :P
<sasa84> a se tomato ful pozna na linksys wrt54gl?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pozna? ne spomnem se več..je pa dost lepši in bl uporabniku prijazen vmesnik pa dosti več stvari se da zrihtat
<sasa84> oki doki
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa qos ma! tist privzeti firmware na wrt54gl ga nima če se prav spomnem :)
<Guest94234> sasa84: OpenWRT
<CrazyLemon> za sašo je dovolj sinope :)
<Guest94234> sej ma OpenWRT tudi GUI
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/pic48595.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rock_n_rok: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38203/#p38203
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38204/#p38204
<CrazyLemon> http://9gag.com/gag/4229028
<Seniorita> 9GAG - I'm loaded of them
<zdobersek> I says biiiiiiiii*ch.
<Guest94234> Zdajle sem pa spregovoril par besed z Dr. Arturjem Sternom ;)
<Guest94234> Ne vem zakaj se mi je predstavil, saj ga vsi poznamo
<Guest94234> prisel je v sandalih
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je kak matematik?
<zdobersek> a pozna Howarda Sterna?
<Guest94234> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Re: Firefox po slovensko  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38205/#p38205
<uni4dfx> A obstaja za linuxa kak dobro delujoč tag-based fs?
<lynxlynxlynx> a da poleg imena dodaš še druge identifikatorje?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Eduroam (spet) ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38206/#p38206
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38207/#p38207
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38208/#p38208
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Izšla je nova alfa igre 0 A.D.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38209/#p38209
<frojnd> :S sam so ga pa res pokronal pr Family Guy S10E22 s tem british naglasom.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38210/#p38210
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38211/#p38211
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/finance?q=fb
<Seniorita> Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> kok se tepejo po glavi tisti k so kupli par miljonov delnic pri $42
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38212/#p38212
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38213/#p38213
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Plazma na 12.04 Ubuntu -težave s KWALLET  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38214/#p38214
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: GRUB - iskanje izgubljene particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38215/#p38215
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: GRUB - iskanje izgubljene particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38216/#p38216
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Predvajanje You Tube v Firefox, Chromium ->zbledijo barve?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38217/#p38217
<CrazyLemon> http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/YnTjt.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1447-1: libxml2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1447-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1448-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1448-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-22
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] HTPC -  težave z nastavitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38218/#p38218
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Predvajanje You Tube v Firefox, Chromium ->zbledijo barve?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38219/#p38219
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38220/#p38220
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pek007: Logs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38221/#p38221
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Logs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38222/#p38222
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38223/#p38223
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012052205787076
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: FOTO: Najslaj&#353;i kraj na svetu?
<CrazyLemon> uff :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38224/#p38224
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38225/#p38225
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38226/#p38226
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38227/#p38227
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Plazma na 12.04 Ubuntu -težave s KWALLET  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38228/#p38228
<alyosha_sql> jebemte CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> kaj mi to zdj kažeš ko nesmem več
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/owncloud-4-released-with-file.html
<Seniorita> ownCloud 4 Released With File Encryption And Versioning, More ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> kar kul SW
<Jorky> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> čer
<Jorky> kaj bo dobrega?
<lynxlynxlynx> neki se s čaranjem zajebavam
<Jorky> kaj pa čaraš?
<lynxlynxlynx> enchanted weapon / spell immunity
<Jorky> ?
<Jorky> a to za kak Å¡pil?
<lynxlynxlynx> eden od robnih pogojev pri čaranju v enem setu špilov, ja
<Jorky> I see
<Jorky> a to Å¡pil za ubuntu?
<lynxlynxlynx> baldur's gate 2, pogon pa dela povsod
<Jorky> a ta Å¡pil pa poznam
<Jorky> to sem včasih ful špilal
<Jorky> sam najbrž še enko
<Jorky> ker je to že enih 10 ali več let nazaj:)
<Jorky> mene pa zanima če kdo uporablja chrome brskalnik in kakšni so kaj vaši vtisi?
<Jorky> namreč do sedaj sem vedno uporabljal firefox pa sem neki študiral da bi prešaltal
<lynxlynxlynx> opera, vedno
<lynxlynxlynx> oba bg špila sta že čez 10 let
<Jorky> ah
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> sej najbrž sem dvojko tud špilal ap sem pozabu
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> kako ste pa kej zadovoljni z tanovim ubuntujem?
<CrazyLemon> saks
<Jorky> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> utuntu saks
<CrazyLemon> praši lynxa..ti bo on povedu dobr razlog!
<lynxlynxlynx> ime ma carsko, se vid, da ni slovensko
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa dosti pove delež tu prisotnih z nameščenim ubuntujem ;)
<Jorky> še zdej ne vem kaj je narobe z tanovo različico?
<Jorky> v tehničnem smislu
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž jih kaj v gnome3 moti
<Jorky> gnome 3?
<Jorky> kot vem je po defoltu unity
<Jorky> sicer je pa gnome 3 odličen
<Jorky> sicer ne vem kako laufa na ubuntuju
<Jorky> ampak po mojih izkušnjah na drugih distrotih laufa ko šus
<Jorky> razen če te seveda motu vmesnik in se ne nikakor ne moreš navaditi nanj
<Jorky> tako kot se jaz najbrž nikoli ne bom na unity
<Jorky> zanima me bolj stabilnost in hitrost tanovga ubuntuja? Kako je kaj s tem?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1449-1: feedparser vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1449-1/
<win8> dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38229/#p38229
<zdobersek> cer?!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Plazma na 12.04 Ubuntu -težave s KWALLET  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38230/#p38230
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38231/#p38231
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38232/#p38232
<CrazyLemon> cer!?!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38233/#p38233
<zdobersek> vecer?!?!?!?!?!
<zdobersek> Y U NO SMART
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-23
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/
<CrazyLemon> ajde..kdo bo naredu bolši komad :D
<zdobersek> g.co/doodle/fpud9j
<zdobersek> http://g.co/doodle/fpud9j
<CrazyLemon> no ja..no ja!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek omgwtfnowai!
<CrazyLemon> đastin biber je samski!!!1111
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: m?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 24ur.com ne ve nic!
<CrazyLemon> nehi no.. 24ur je pa ja verodostojen vir
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, nisem novice opazu. grem prec brat!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne vem ... ne vem, kaj si nej mislim ...
<Guest76283> a se kdo ukvarja z web designom
<lynxlynxlynx> eni tle se, ja
<Guest76283> eni ?
<Guest76283> tega nicka ne najdem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kdo resno, ker pomoje se večina tega bolj ogiba
<zdobersek> I design the Web!
<zdobersek> - Mr. Spider
<lynxlynxlynx> http://blog.chromium.org/2012/05/tale-of-two-pwnies-part-1.html
<lynxlynxlynx> prov zavohala, da je bil link :s
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<marko-_--> miha Å¡e malo
<miha> a?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: [12.04] Garmin ura - ANT+  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38241/#p38241
<kubanc> I get error:         JFolder::create: Could not create directory  Unable to write entry. My folder permission are set to 777, and my tmp path is:"/var/www/vhosts/abcd.si/subdomains/efgh/httpdocs/tmp"
<kubanc> any idea what's wrong?
<CrazyLemon> yea..you are using java
<CrazyLemon> :>
<kubanc> aja, sm mislu da je joomla kanal :D
<CrazyLemon> čuden si ti :D
<CrazyLemon> se drogiraš a :D
<kubanc> ja, ker je alkohol  trda droga ;)
<marko-_-> miha, Å¡e malo pa pridem delat red v maribor
<marko-_-> !marko
<marko-_-> kaj je že on trigger ko opiše osebo
<marko-_-> !info marko
<marko-_-> !info marko-_-
<miha> marko-_-: mislim da ni tega
<CrazyLemon> !dummy marko-_-
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> svasta zena rodi ...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012052305788041
<CrazyLemon> če boš nabavu..povej kak se obnese :D
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Zra&#269;na blazina za kolesarje
<LorD_DDooM> Hahaha :D
<zdobersek> as well as your head, it also protects your virginity.
<zdobersek> ... but it's better to be able to protect your virginity than being dead, no?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek drugs are bad mkay
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon so is virginity mkay
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i wouldnt know
<zdobersek> ... or is it? virginity implies you haven't yet spawned an offspring, which can be a good thing - both for you, the possible parent that'd be drained of money, and the offspring, another brick in the wall that might even hate you for bringing him into this shitty world.
<CrazyLemon> whatever you are using..i want some of it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's called brains, and your lust for it is something I can understand. It's not up for grabs, though, at least not mine. perchance you're a zombie?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: perchance your brains will spark with this coming into the hearing center: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ4eMSWhzDU
<Seniorita> Florence + The Machine: "What The Water Gave Me" Acoustic Live on SiriusXM      - YouTube
<Grumpek> lol
<Grumpek> some sort short circuit in the brains.... me fix
 * Grumpek load shotgun
<zdobersek> it is a rare occasion of witnessing a psychic breakdown, shall I prepare some popcorn?
<zdobersek> whilst not a very noble food, it is delicious and goes along with the sensational nature of the event.
<Grumpek> sure... can I have some ?
<zdobersek> Grumpek: sure.
<Grumpek> wiiiii... <nom> <nom> <nom>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1450-1: Net-SNMP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1450-1/
<zdobersek> but why has CrazyLemon gone all quiet?
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> svasta zena rodi ...
<CrazyLemon> word
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4258072_460s.jpg
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon zakaj nč ne postaš na yuchan.org jebemti :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx yuchan ? :D
<uni4dfx> za sve ex-Yu nacije!
<uni4dfx> :D
<zdobersek> i za nas!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> svašta!
<CrazyLemon> matr ste vi *chanovci nori na hentai
<uni4dfx> nismo vsi, to so že subgrupe .P
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> pejt na /yu/ board, je še najbolš :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx let me guess
<CrazyLemon> yuchan je tvoj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> yu-p :D
<CrazyLemon> tkoj ko sm vidu da admin govori slo.
<CrazyLemon> sm vedu :D
<uni4dfx> hehe :D
<uni4dfx> nočm po hrvašk ker ne bo dobr izpadl :D
<modelcek1> yugochan > all
<modelcek1> :trollface:
<uni4dfx> modelcek1 very funny, MODelcek :D
<modelcek1> :)
<uni4dfx> kako ti je všeč nova statistika
<modelcek1> kul :)
<zdobersek> kle se pa spet bogec krega!
<dz0ny> Pozdrav sem
<dz0ny> pozna kdo kakšen user manual za 50+ skupino ljudi
<dz0ny> v slo vem da ne obstaja mogoče je kaj v ang?
<CrazyLemon> user manual za 50+ ljudi ?
<dz0ny> ne starostno skupino
<CrazyLemon> torej tak user manual k se ne uniči po tem ko ga prebere skupina 50ih ljudi? :D
<CrazyLemon> aha
<CrazyLemon> !g linux na namizju
<zdobersek> moment, k ugotovis, da si v enakem polozaju k tale: http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/05/world-of-warcraft-south-parkgamestop.jpg
<Seniorita> Linux na namizju http://matej.owca.info/linux/Linux_na_namizju.pdf/
<dz0ny> @Seniorita thx
<CrazyLemon> NP :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny take stvari je najboljše pokazal v živo :)
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu
<zdobersek> hva zdj, a cmo nmal pgledat grafe?
 * CrazyLemon gre uploadat predstavitev na strežnik
<dz0ny> @CrazyLemon vem sem že delal. Samo spomin je bolj kratek pri tej populaciji, boljše da je na papirju še vedno pa lahko vprašajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no če jih kaj matra naj napišejo temo pa bomo naredili kak video vodnik na to temo :)
<dz0ny> @crazylemon sem poizkusil to metodo ko sem učil eno tako skupino. NI njihov medij internet, z listom papiraj se bolje znajdejo, kasneje sicer gre ampak za začetek vedno gledajo v papir in berejo.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker še niso spoznali da se na videu lepše vidi kot na papirju :)
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/predstavitev/        je online :)
<Seniorita> Ubuntu predstavitev
<CrazyLemon> o ne..ni Å¡e :D
<dz0ny> vidim da je v impress.js narejeno, torej je online :)
<CrazyLemon> ja...sam moram dodat Å¡e google analytics :D
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj pa bo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če jim želiš samo videz predstavit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita> Spletni ogled Ubuntu
<dz0ny> to sem videl
<dz0ny> prodal sem jim že samo user manual je manjkal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prašaj jih kaj jih zanima
<CrazyLemon> pa lahko kaj sestavimo @ ubuntu.si :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa se udeležiš sestanka 31.5 @ google+
<CrazyLemon> pa sam kaj poveš o tej temi :)
<dz0ny> lej tipična zadeva je ta uvoz slik in objava na facebook, tiskanje, potem kako se z youtube musko shrani :), priklop tiskalnika, pisanje v urejevalniku ni tako popularno, bolj to da internet pa fb dela
<dz0ny> fb je trenutno "must have" za to skupino
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<dz0ny> aja pa da se slike ne zgubijo, zbrišejo
<CrazyLemon> torej..bl mal stvari dejansko povezanih z ubuntu.si :D
<dz0ny> kako jih shranit na disketo
<CrazyLemon> z ubuntu*
<dz0ny> okroglo :)
<dz0ny> hm shotwell objavlaj prek plugina na fb
<dz0ny> to jim je super kul
<CrazyLemon> matr keri hipsterji :D
<dz0ny> :) Če to znaš že več veljaš pri tej starosti. Sedaj govorim 60+
<zdobersek> ideja! ideja!
<dz0ny> za to oni uporabljajo računalnik, aja pa flash igre
<zdobersek> fbuntu, ubuntu z integriranim facebookom
<zdobersek> bi slo za med.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek z eno izjemo
<CrazyLemon> facebook namest ozadja
<CrazyLemon> torej ni potrebe po tem da greš v browser :D
<dz0ny> kul, samo se vstavi da se bojijo potem kaj kliknit
<dz0ny> ker ne ločijo brskalnik od pasjanse
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako se bojijo jebelacesta saj je vse v slovenščini :)
<dz0ny> ja ne ločijo appa od spletne strani ker se uporablja isto in še celo zgleda isto
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povej jim da obstaja tudi Ubuntu Slovenija na facebooku :))
<dz0ny> berejo bolj počasi zato pa boj gledajo
<dz0ny> to pa bom povedal :)
<CrazyLemon> no kul.. kje pa maš ta predavanja? :)
<dz0ny> v decembru sem jih imel v osnovni Å¡oli prek eu projekta, samo tam smo se bolj o win pogovarjali
<dz0ny> to rabim za daljno žlahto
<dz0ny> ubuntu si še ne upam namestit kakšnim neznancem :)
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> a si žlahti dal 12.04? :D
<dz0ny> bom v petek
<dz0ny> ga pa laufam pri domačih, samo je "serviser" vedno na voljo
<dz0ny> Å¡koda da ni knjige kje med povezavami na ubuntu strani
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seveda je :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Povezave
<CrazyLemon> vse povezave so tukaj :)
<dz0ny> pa res
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> nekako nisem opazil pri bežnem pregledu
<dz0ny> moja napaka
<dz0ny> nekako sem pričakoval pod https://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Pogosta vprašanja
<CrazyLemon> ne..povezave so pod 'povezave' :D
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> google najde https://www.google.si/search?q=vodniki%20ubuntu
<Seniorita> vodniki ubuntu - Iskanje Google
<dz0ny> pod povezave se mu ne ljubi pogledat
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak to niso taki vodniki kot jih ti želiš :)
<CrazyLemon> ne omenjajo facebooka in slik :)
<dz0ny> to je res bom to sam dodal in sheram :) TO je pa tudi zadeva ki jih nabolj zanima
<dz0ny> še posebej če so win vajeni
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu je pa ja dosti lažje uporabljat kot win :)
<dz0ny> sej, še posebej če omenim da ni virusov
<dz0ny> virusov se bojio ko ta pravih
<dz0ny> ko učiš moraš veliko teh stereotiv razbit
<dz0ny> stereotipov
<CrazyLemon> edino prav da se bojijo virusov
<CrazyLemon> vsaj si ne zatiskajo oči :)
<zdobersek> wtf ...
<zdobersek> a mi lahko nekdo potrdi, da se xpath dejansko se uporablja v IT industriji?
<dz0ny> @zdobersek za bolj popularne html screperje Å¡e vedno
<CrazyLemon> em.. to je kot da bi prašal ali se XML dejansko uporablja v IT industriji :)
<CrazyLemon> soap much? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: JSON? halo?
<zdobersek> (ce excludas html ... :>)
 * zdobersek is Web 4.0 type of guy.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1599348/
<Seniorita> Safe House (2012) - IMDb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 7.0? Nein, danke.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si ze pogledu Deklino z zmajevim tatujem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nein, danke
<zdobersek> vateva.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/finance?q=fb
<Seniorita> Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> go fb go fb
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> Go FB go FB (to hell)
<CrazyLemon> sej ko bo dosegu 20$
<CrazyLemon> bo to že hell
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38242/#p38242
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-24
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38243/#p38243
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Težava s KDE posodobitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38244/#p38244
<CrazyLemon> če je kdo programer
<CrazyLemon> naj se javi @ FRI
<CrazyLemon> iščejo 2
<CrazyLemon> programiranje spletne aplikacije na vseh nivojih, tako na podatkovnem, poslovnem in predstavitvenem, v programskem jeziku C# in tehnologiji ASP.NET (web forms in/ali MVC)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu predstavitev v brskalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38245/#p38245
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pek007: Re: Logs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38246/#p38246
<marko-_-> a obstaja kaka stran ki ti pokaže zakone in pravice ampak na taki način kot je flexyourrights
<marko-_-> za ameriko recimo
<marko-_-> ker me ful zanima če je v sloveniji tako kot tam, glede osebne izkaznice
<marko-_-> če jo moraš vedno pokazat, ali samo te, ko si detained oziroma arrested
<marko-_-> pa google nič ne najde za slo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu predstavitev v brskalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38247/#p38247
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu predstavitev v brskalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38248/#p38248
<lynxlynxlynx> marko-_-: mogoče boš imel več sreče z "dokaz istovetnosti"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Sale Short: Re: [rešeno] [10.04]Logs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38249/#p38249
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu predstavitev v brskalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38248/#p38248
<CrazyLemon> vidu sm ga  prasca na google analytics kako iz Dhake spamma :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ubuntu predstavitev v brskalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38250/#p38250
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: [12.04] Težava s KDE posodobitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38251/#p38251
<sasa84> kdo tuki?
<sasa84> mam en problem :\
<dz0ny> reci
<sasa84> te lohk kliknem?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu predstavitev v brskalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38252/#p38252
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/58268525
<Seniorita> Cycling Workout | Endomondo
<CrazyLemon> kaj praviš na povprečno???
<CrazyLemon> :))
<LorD_DDooM> Ni slabo za začetnika...samo ne vem kaj si zadnjih par kilometrov delal :)
<CrazyLemon> hodu!
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ti zadnjič :))
<CrazyLemon> zadnjih 5km sm prehodu pa vseen sem mel 15+ povprečno :D i call that a success :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj si imel defekt al kaj?
<LorD_DDooM> Haha
<LorD_DDooM> Also, mene je danes celo traso pralo, moker sem prišel domov kot cucek :S
<CrazyLemon> počla guma :D
<CrazyLemon> nas na srečo mal zmočlo in to je bilo to :D
<CrazyLemon> znanec z novo specialko
<CrazyLemon> se je obrnu
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡el domov
<LorD_DDooM> pro
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<CrazyLemon> ker se je bal da mu bo specialko umazalo pa to
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ta prva stvar je je bila, da sem mojo pocestnico spucal pa očedil :D
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a si ti slišal kdaj za plašče k se ne predrejo ?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sm jih js nekje zasledil
<LorD_DDooM> voodoo magic
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa jih ne najdem
<LorD_DDooM> Ne saj ne, imaš tubularje, pa mleko notri nafilaš
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..nekje sem vidu zadnjič na netu
<LorD_DDooM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEwxoQDYxrM&hl=en
<Seniorita> Self sealing tyres      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ma vem to
<CrazyLemon> lahk kupiš tudi zračnico s tem mlekom že not
<CrazyLemon> za majhn dnar
<CrazyLemon> http://www.extremevital.com/bikes/zracnica-michelin-protek-max-p-8475.html
<CrazyLemon> tale recimo
<Seniorita> ExtremeVital - Zra�nica Michelin Protek Max
<CrazyLemon> http://www.extremevital.com/bikes/kolesarski-plasci-schwalbe-marathon-plus-mtb-2011-p-6820.html
<Seniorita> ExtremeVital - Kolesarski pla��i Schwalbe Marathon Plus MTB 2011
<CrazyLemon> wohoo
<LorD_DDooM> Sem videl že te pnevmatike, samo bojda je dosti dela z njimi, jaz imam kr navadne z zračnicami
<CrazyLemon> madona..1kg  plašč
<LorD_DDooM> Eh, moja Chunderka 2py ima 1.7 kg :)
<CrazyLemon> chunderka? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Specialized Chunder
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: oblaček z obvestili  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38253/#p38253
<LorD_DDooM> Maxxis highroller alternativa :)
<CrazyLemon> to je 2 much :)
<CrazyLemon> to je 3.5kg sam plašči
<LorD_DDooM> 17 kg polno opremljen bike :D Pleza kot kozliček :)
<CrazyLemon> težek je tudi kot kozliček :D
<LorD_DDooM> Samo prideš pa kamorkoli, ga ni terena ki bi ga ustavil...razen če je mokro
<CrazyLemon> oo bi ti hitro najdu teren
<CrazyLemon> recimo na učki
<CrazyLemon> je en tak vzpon
<CrazyLemon> ma z motorjem ni šans da ga prepelješ
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Sanjaj :)
<CrazyLemon> no če boš kdaj šel na učko
<CrazyLemon> proga 6
<CrazyLemon> :)
<LorD_DDooM> A nimaš pribora za flikat gume s sabo?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM noup
<CrazyLemon> če gremo na makadam mamo rezervno gumo
<CrazyLemon> ampak za take lokalne turce pa nimam nič
<LorD_DDooM> Poj se nahodiš vsako leto predvidevam :)
<CrazyLemon> prvič mi je počla guma :)
<uni4dfx> kok smo mel bedno pesm na evroviziji
<uni4dfx> zakaj slovenci ne znajo zbirat dobrih komadov
<dz0ny> kul zadevca
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/chameleonic-ambiance-script-matches-gtk-theme-to-your-wallpaper/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<Seniorita> &#8216;Chameleonic Ambiance&#8217; Script Matches GTK Theme to Your Wallpaper
<dz0ny> dela tudi za radiance
<uni4dfx> dz0ny verjetno samo zračuna povprečno barvo wallpaperja
<uni4dfx> vseen, kr dobra ideja
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> obstaja pa tudi vrzija ki računa na isto foro kot unity
<uni4dfx> kaj pa unity računa
<dz0ny> v komentarjih v članku
<dz0ny> s = gtk.gdk.get_default_root_window().property_get("_GNOME_BACKGROUND_REPRESENTATIVE_COLORS")[2]
<dz0ny> print "".join(hex(int(x))[2:] for x in s[4:-2].split(","))
<CrazyLemon> what da fak..a so domene .xxx že na voljo al kaj
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon že kako leto :)
<CrazyLemon> da fak
<CrazyLemon> kok porna pa sm zamudil ffs
<CrazyLemon> CRAZY.XXX
<CrazyLemon> is already taken :(
<uni4dfx> hah
<uni4dfx> samo $100 na let
<uni4dfx> :P
<CrazyLemon> UBUNTU.XXX
<CrazyLemon> is already taken
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> najkrajši domain name je 3 črke right?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno
<CrazyLemon> za .si je baje 2 črki
<uni4dfx> wtf http://japan.xxx/
<Seniorita> Reserved from Registration
<CrazyLemon> sfw? :D
<uni4dfx> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://slovenia.xxx/
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Seniorita> Reserved from Registration
<dz0ny> http://google.xxx/
<uni4dfx> anime.xxx
<uni4dfx> isto
<CrazyLemon> vse države pa podjetja etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> kr neki
<uni4dfx> to je pa tko k ma MPAA prste zravn
<uni4dfx> kriminalci
<uni4dfx> xxx.xxx
<uni4dfx> to sm js hotu kupt :P
<uni4dfx> nsfw
<uni4dfx> najbolša domena je pa
<uni4dfx> http://www.com
<Seniorita> www.com
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> in pol maš
<CrazyLemon> www.www.com
<CrazyLemon> :P
<uni4dfx> ja pač nimaš subdomene
<uni4dfx> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> trikrat po www
<lynxlynxlynx> obstaja eno malo gibanje - extra-www
<CrazyLemon> js čakam na .ftw
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sej maš .tw že
<lynxlynxlynx> v kombinaciji z idn je ogromno možnosti
<CrazyLemon> n8
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38254/#p38254
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1451-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1451-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Pisava Ubuntu na forumu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38255/#p38255
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-25
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Težava s KDE posodobitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38256/#p38256
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> BigWhale, a ti lohk težim za slikce? :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
<Pepelka> nasa - nasa tv
<yang_> CrazyLemon: kaksno skripto uporablja tale Pepelka bot za url resolvanje ?
<CrazyLemon> yang_ custom made
<CrazyLemon> very special
<yang_> daj
<yang_> rabim
<yang_> to za en kanal
<CrazyLemon> yang_ rabiš potem celo Pepelko
<CrazyLemon> ker je built in
<yang_> no ok
<CrazyLemon> in fyi...java bot je..torej yucky
<yang_> ah...
<yang_> pa dobro mislim, da imam javo tam na serverju
<yang_> kje je source
<CrazyLemon> aja pozabu sem omenit da jo je miha spisal
<CrazyLemon> in njemu moraš težit za source
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang_> morda obstaja kaj podobnega za irssi tud
<zdobersek> :O :O Pepelka is proprietary!
<yang_> saj je ubuntu tudi
<zdobersek> :O :O Pepelka is not FOSS!
<zdobersek> mkay?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Predvajanje You Tube v Firefox, Chromium ->zbledijo barve?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38257/#p38257
<CrazyMelon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek_Pride_Day
<Pepelka> Geek Pride Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyMelon> happy geek pride day!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<gokk> Katera distribucija je najbolj hitra/odzivna, in da ima software center, kjer lahko preko gui-ja namescas programe
<gokk> kao Ubuntu software center iz Ubuntu 12
<Sky[x]> ubuntu?
<gokk> ubuntu je zelo pocasen za moje pojme
<sasa84> lubuntu?
<sasa84> gokk, dej pol kšn ubuntu, k ma manj požrešno namizje
<sasa84> lubuntu, xubuntu...
<gokk> A ma lubuntu software center?
<sasa84> gokk, drugač ga pa prek synaptica inštaliraš
<sasa84> gokk, al pa nared en live usb z lubuntu...pa sprobej
<sasa84> al pa prek terminala inštaliraš
<sasa84_> gokk, http://www.itworld.com/software/243323/install-software-center-lubuntu-1110
<Pepelka> Install the Software Center in Lubuntu 11.10 | ITworld
<gokk> men se zdi da je vsaj ubuntu ce ne ze druge distribucije tako slabo odziven zaradi fine-grained multithreading nacina
<gokk> slednje pa je pogojeno z jedrom
<gokk> tako preklapljanje med nitmi zahteva svoj davek (casi preklopa se sestevajo)
<gokk> grem instalirat lubuntu
<gokk> bye
<lynxlynxlynx> erm
<sasa84_> oj lynxlynxlynx ;)
<ges> evo
<ges> probal lubuntu, pa je razlika kr opazna
<ges> kr hitrejsi od precise pangolina
<CrazyLemon> torej lubuntu bolj učinkovito uporablja threade kot ubuntu? :)
<ges> hm
<ges> ne vem
<ges> bi blo reba preverti ce je isto jedro kot od 12.xx
<ges> ce poskusas v enem kotu zagrabit z misko in vlecit filled rectangle do nasprotnega kota, gre enako hitro kot v Haiku os
<ges> (na namizju)
<ges> mislim da se Haiku-ja ne bom vec dotaknil
<ges> ker je lubuntu skor tak hiter
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1452-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1452-1/
<sasa84_> ges, pol je lubuntu ok? zadovoln?
<ges> ja, super je
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1453-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1453-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1454-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1454-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-26
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> a mam sam jst tak filing, da je oćtevilčenje po sekcijah lažje v officu? :S
<sasa84> oj dz0ny :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: GRUB - iskanje izgubljene particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38258/#p38258
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ubuntu hlače maš?? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Celoten dres, ja.
<CrazyLemon> fensi mudel!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Veš koliko folka me je že spraševalo ker kolesarski klub je to, prvič slišijo za Ubunty cycling team :S
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, LOL :D
<sasa84> pa ti si čist h00d ^^
<CrazyLemon> pa sej ti pravim..mudel je čist fensi
<CrazyLemon>  ampak nisi tok fensi kot tile
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20120526_144141.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Če bo hotel biti fensi, bo imel one enodelne roza Radenska drese :P
<CrazyLemon> enodelni saks :)
<CrazyLemon> k greš scat se moraš cel sleč
<LorD_DDooM> poj te pa scat prime...
<LorD_DDooM> haha
<CrazyLemon> www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSUP1WhSaSw     uff..nixie is lookin hot today!
<CrazyLemon> D:
<CrazyLemon> n8
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa ne d greš pančat?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] JaPee: Minecraft survival server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38259/#p38259
<zdobersek> ZEH!
<sasa84> oj zdobersek
<zdobersek> oj sasa84
<sasa84> zdobersek, sajbrala bi... pa je šou CrazyLemon že spat :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> ga bova zbudla :>
<sasa84_> zdobersek, sj on čist zmer omaga pr takih stvareh :S
<CrazyLemon> ti bom js dal omaga
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nč mi še nis dal..to čakam že...ohoho
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pravijo kdor čaka dočaka
<CrazyLemon> al pa tudi ne :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vedi... čakam sam nate ^^
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> na prvo poročno noč si boš vzel kar ti gre
<sasa84> torto ipd :D
<CrazyLemon> mm torta
<CrazyLemon> to bi z veseljem vzel
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon potrebuje kalorije
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj čeb se midva poročila sam zarad žurke?
<sasa84> sej se lohk sam civiln...predporočno ipd
<sasa84> žurka bi pa bla :D
<sasa84> pa zdobersek je lohk tvoja priča
<sasa84> jst bom mela pa LorD_DDooM k ma tko hude kolesarke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahk ga maš
<CrazyLemon> ampak prej mora men dat hlače
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ga ti lahk maš brez hlač :))
<LorD_DDooM> Ojoj, vidva ne rabita mene za pričo, rabita nafiso, to ste lih pravi za skupaj! :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a hočš rečt, d smo taki...razvratni?
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> wiii, eurosong bo kmal
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> Å¡ibam ;)
<CrazyLemon> nafiso..notnxillpass
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38260/#p38260
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38261/#p38261
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38260/#p38260
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38262/#p38262
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-27
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> uhuuuj
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
 * sasa84 ponudi tortico CrazyLemon 
<LorD_DDooM> Cake is a lie!
<sasa84> oj dz0ny
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> hvala ti za zadnjič ;)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, hočmo sliko v kolesarkah!
<dz0ny> @sasa84 :) np
<sasa84> sem pol vse poštimala :)
<sasa84> za povezat prek kabla pa je blo treba izklopt uno funkcijo, kjer napišeš user name pa password
<dz0ny> @sasa84 ni nujno, meni dela v vsakem primeru, mgoče je fora ker imam še siol tv
<sasa84> sej jaz mam tud trio
<sasa84> no ja, sj ni važn...glavn d smo pogruntal, če bomo kdaj še rabl ;)
<dz0ny> @sasa84 sedaj ko poznaš droboje od siola, si lahko se spremljanje program preko ubuntuja urediš :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hvala ampak sem jo že pojedu http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20120526_212644.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, a da bi mela TV na kompu?
<sasa84> dz0ny, a to pomen, da bi en port nrdila Å¡e za TV?
<CrazyLemon> + še eno mrežno /wifi
<dz0ny> ne ne rabiš tega
<dz0ny> samo kabel na linksys daš
<dz0ny> pa tomato firmware
<dz0ny> @sasa84 drugače pa ja narediš še en video port
<sasa84> aha...da bi na linksysu dala video port?
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst Å¡e nism dala tomato na linksysa...da neb kej zabrklala :)
<sasa84> sicer pa men ruter čist kul dela a ne... itak mam pa laptop ene 20-30cm, maximum 1m do ruterja :))
<dz0ny> sasa84: v večini primerov ga je čist lahko nadgradit
<dz0ny> servisiram 15 takšnih postavitev, tako d lhako napiše kakšen vodič če še koga zanima?
<sasa84> dz0ny, če ga napišeš...ti ga objavmo na ubuntu.si :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa ga sam napišeš na ubuntu.si/forum
<CrazyLemon> >:
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti povem da dz0ny že piše ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yaaaaaaaay
<sasa84> netkat, sj ne vem :P
<sasa84> zdj mogoče južna :D
<CrazyLemon> a netkat dela južno? :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> am...to je letel nate CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> no shit :>
<sasa84> yes shit
<dz0ny> ne nič še ne pišem :)
<dz0ny> testiram pa https://www.silkapp.com/
<sasa84> hah ja... napapcal smo se :D
<CrazyLemon> indeed!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa sladica?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi!
<sasa84> lohk bi me povabu na kšno tortico v KP a ne..
<CrazyLemon> sladoled tokrat :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..vse tortice hranim zase..so back off!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> aljoša mi je oblubu slaščičarno v šalari :P
<sasa84> mislm... d me pele ke :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker živi skoraj zravn
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a taka egica si? pffff
<CrazyLemon> pol k te omami s sladkorjem te bo peljal v stanovanje ter te abuseal
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> oh!!!
<sasa84> a ti si tud nevaren? :P
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..js sm tak k mala mucka..kremplji Å¡e niso zrastli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..zadnjič sem celo mogu vozit njegov avto ker je on mogu takoj pojest sladico
<sasa84> pussy
<sasa84> oooo, kaj pa je papcou?
<CrazyLemon> mille foglie
<sasa84> ooo
<CrazyLemon> kr kul..sam tole je bolše http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20120526_212644.jpg :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ta cigumigu kažeš že ta drugič dns
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..ker je tako dobro!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> neka wannabe sadna košarica :P
<sasa84> dj dj...
<CrazyLemon> spodaj je krema..mmm
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni to sadna košarica..čeprav je sadje zgoraj :D
<sasa84> pol pa sadni peharček :D
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> pa sej še ni noč!!!
<sasa84> jst bi se lohk tud preimenovala.... npr. grlica28 al pa kej tazga :P
<volk23> ja pa se dej
<CrazyLemon> /nick govnac26
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj bi ti kr pasu
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<bela_golobica> lol
<CrazyLemon> si kr zaslužim da sm tako veličastno bitje
<bela_golobica> CrazyLemon, kaj mislš? bi šou ta nick? a paše k moji osebnosti? :P
<CrazyLemon> bela_golobica emm
<CrazyLemon> a želiš iskren odgovor al tak k ga želiš slišat :D
<CrazyLemon> ker si ženska bi reku da kr 2.. torej ja! zelo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bela_golobica> evo, pa še đelva je pršla :D
<CrazyLemon> to je od đelvota žena
<bela_golobica> :D
<CrazyLemon> đelvo je pa tle..5min stran
<CrazyLemon> iz bihaća model
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dzelva> Pozdravljeni, želim namestiti Ubuntu 12 na microSD vendar mi javi napako "Korenski datotečni sistem ni določen. To lahko popravite iz menija razdelkov."
<bela_golobica> :))))
<CrazyLemon> določi kam naj se root ( "/") - korenski dat. sistem priklopi :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne priklopi..pač particijo določi za root
<sasa84> neki kar bo '/'
<dzelva> Ok hvala bom probal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, " Krava v povprečju leži 13 ur dnevno, kar 8 ur pa potrebuje, da se do sitega naje."
<CrazyLemon> kaj želiš povedat sasa84 ..nisi vec bela golobica ampak ..?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> razmišlam čeb nick spremenila :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kej sladkega bi
<sasa84> mislm, nočm ti nič žalega storiti...sam cukr mi je padu
<dz0ny> Se je igral kaj z Chrome os?
<dz0ny> Sej kdo igral, testiral...
<sasa84> ne Å¡e
<sasa84> ti si že probal?
<sasa84> dz0ny, zadeva ma za zloudat tolk MB, več kt ubuntu :)
<dz0ny> jp samo v virtualki, na navadnemu ni delalo 200m ni veliko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: wine 1.4 (ubuntu 12.04 32 bit) sw sploh ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38263/#p38263
<sasa84> đelve ni več
<sasa84> uuu, lhk bi en đelato
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012052705789231
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Morski lev ugrizne kajaka&#353;a
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pazi kaj delaš v žusterni :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nč ne delam v žusterni
<sasa84> Skupina kajakašev se odpravi ribiti v Pacifiku
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> ribiti :D
<CrazyLemon> večinoma se mimo peljem
<CrazyLemon> občasno pa jem čevape (priporočam btw)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, baje majo nekej v izoli dobre čevape
<sasa84> nekje*
<CrazyLemon> v izoli? dobre čevape? dvomim
<CrazyLemon> v izoli lahk sam ribo ješ
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> nekje bliz postaje, tm okol centra
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa koper - eden    super čevapi
<CrazyLemon> pa kot že omenu žusterna - nimis
<sasa84> a glede žusterne.. to prou tm k je kopališče al na drugo stran, k je una picerija?
<CrazyLemon> kopališče :)
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš zgrešit..ker so edini tam :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> kje pa je eden?
<CrazyLemon> to je pa malo bl tricky :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://lokali.info/okrep%C4%8Devalnica-Eden-887 sasa84
<Pepelka> okrep�evalnica Eden &middot; Lokali INFO - Imenik Slovenskih Lokalov.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, prbližn se mi sanja
<sasa84> to je semedela?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 olmo :)
<sasa84> olmo? :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> semedela je malce naprej proti žusterni :)
<sasa84> to je naprej od semedele prot izoli?
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je pred semedelo :)
<CrazyLemon> ni blizu glavne ceste
<CrazyLemon> tko da je kr tricky najt če ne poznaš olma :)
<sasa84> to bi blo nekje tukej...med britofom pa žusterno...ok, višje gor
<CrazyLemon> em.. dolgo že nisi bila v kopru ane :D
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kšn let :)
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, ma zdj pa nis u sql no!
<sasa84> lažnivc :)))
<alyosha_sql> hehehe:D
<alyosha_sql> nisem ne
<alyosha_sql> sem na sqlskem laptopu:p
<alyosha_sql> ker se učiiim:)
<sasa84> aaa..kao CrazyMelon :P
<alyosha_sql> tako ja
<sasa84> uuu, ljoši se uči ;)
<alyosha_sql> ko CrazyLemon ko neki fejka da je u sql
<sasa84> ti laufa drgač?
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> ma ja no
<alyosha_sql> tko
<sasa84> itak...pust ti krejzija
<alyosha_sql> tolko kot se učim tolko lawfa:D
<alyosha_sql> ta kolokvij ju3 če nardim mi ni treba na ispit
<sasa84> baje si zadnč jedu eno fajn sladico, d je mogu krejzi avto furat, k si ti papcou :P
<alyosha_sql> tko da bi blo lepo da bi ga naredu:)
<sasa84> uu, držim pesti!
<alyosha_sql> hahaha:D ja ja..on je vozu jz sem jedu:D
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha_sql> sam si je kriv..če pa s eni ohtu ustavit u slascicarni
<alyosha_sql> pa bi tam oba jedla
<alyosha_sql> kaj češ:D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon je pač tak...čuden malo
<alyosha_sql> je tko CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon
<sasa84> pa itak
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,
<alyosha_sql> zdj se dela da kolesari kao ga ni doma
<alyosha_sql> a vemo da s itu CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> veš CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> sej veš kakšen je CrazyLemon ... pač neki fejka :P
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon itak samo fejka...ta CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ej alyosha_sql, a ti več d ma LorD_DDooM ubuntu kolesarke?!
<sasa84> je čist h00d
<sasa84> ^^
<alyosha_sql> ubuntu kolesrke?
<alyosha_sql> kaj bi to blo?:p
<sasa84> da ma une oprijete hlačke za na bicikl!
<alyosha_sql> aaaaaaa
<alyosha_sql> sem mislu da ma neke kolesarke(zenske ki kolesarijo)
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> in da so u lasti ubuntuja
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> ma ljoško no :P
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, sj vrjetn bi bil s tvojo verzijo bl zadovoln :P
<alyosha_sql> ja jz mislim da bi bil ja:D
<alyosha_sql> marsikdo bi bil:D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, jst bom Å¡la pa zdj na tortico :P
<alyosha_sql> jz sem jo danes ze pojedu:op
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> zdj pa res :P
<sasa84> se vidmo ;)
<sasa84> papa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: [12.04] wine 1.4 sploh ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38264/#p38264
<Sky[x]> hocem pict za tale ubuntu kolesarski dres da vidm
<LorD_DDooM> Takole zgleda celoten dres: http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg714/scaled.php?server=714&filename=l1xw.png&res=landing
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> homemade?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, official
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam je risal gor logotip
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<LorD_DDooM> Daj pojdi si ti raje noge pobrit, da bo Å¡lo kdaj hitrej kot 20 km/h :P
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> ej..gre hitreje
<CrazyLemon> sam ne dolgo :D
<CrazyLemon> ta zadnji log ni lih najbl kul
<CrazyLemon> ker je total time
<CrazyLemon> skupaj z dvemi odmori za hrano :D
<CrazyLemon> se pač vidi da ni android logiral ampak iphone :D
<LorD_DDooM> 20 min za vsako malico ste si vzeli, like a boss :=)
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu ne
<CrazyLemon> prvi odmor je bil okrog 30min :D
<LorD_DDooM> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker smo mogli Å¡e zaloge vode napolnit etc
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dns sm pa pršla na svoje glede 'cukra' :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..je kar naporna turca..še posebi zadnji večji hrib.. kjer so si znaki za ovinke sledili "3000m, 3000m, 3500m, 5500m, 5000m" :D
<CrazyLemon> in ti totalno zbije moralo :D
<LorD_DDooM> Max speed ti pa ne kaže, its not a bug, its iPhone feature!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 me veseli da si se dol dala!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne..to je pač iphone pa runtastic...saks :)
<CrazyLemon> max je bil okrog 50km/h
<CrazyLemon> ker sem pač vozu za specialko..in sm mogu bremzat :D
<LorD_DDooM> A si videl moj zadnji log pa max speed? :)
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja..kr kul..čeprav ne verjamem :P
<LorD_DDooM> Tam iz Rakitne imaš nekje cca 1km čiste ravnine klanca... folk tam leti čet 80
<CrazyLemon> uff..najs.. dobra cesta? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Super
<CrazyLemon> no tukaj kjer sm js Å¡el ponavadi folk trenira
<CrazyLemon> ker je cca 15km ravno
<CrazyLemon> meni je po 5ih kilometrih začelo presedat :)
<CrazyLemon> 3*
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Meni je edino problme tanajhujšu klanec, ker imam samo compact 2-10 prestave in mi zmanjka prestav
<LorD_DDooM> problem tanajhujši*
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> rakitna je kul ;)
<CrazyLemon> gorc ftw!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, 3-9 je zakon za klance
<CrazyLemon> jp..Å¡e da je 29" je zakon tudi za hitrost :)
<CrazyLemon> 29col*
<LorD_DDooM> To je zdaj full moderno na MTBjih, moram enkrat sprobat
<CrazyLemon> jp.. če maš zdaj 29colskega pol si tahujši car na vasi :D
<CrazyLemon> baje pa bodo zdaj začela prihajat 27.5
<sasa84> al pa carica ^^
<LorD_DDooM> Zakaj pa 27.5? A 29 ni kul, lol?
<LorD_DDooM> 28*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pojma nimam kaj si mislijo :)
<LorD_DDooM> A specialko si si sposodil al kako?
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, narobe prebral
<LorD_DDooM> :=
<CrazyLemon> http://mountainbike.about.com/od/buyersguideandreviews/f/faq_650B_wheels.htm
<Pepelka> What is a 650B Mountain Bike and Why Would I Want One?
<CrazyLemon> 27.5 že dolg obstajajo..sam noben jih ne uporablja niti izdeluje :D
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, to se bo zdaj cel svet prilagajal imperialističnim meram, ker je njim full bolj convenient označevat okrogle cifre :>
<dz0ny> ubuntu povezano: ali še kdo opaža/doživlja zmrznjen sistem vsakih 5 minut  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/993187
<Pepelka> Bug #993187 “ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently” : Bugs : “xorg” package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> not me
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] wine 1.4 sploh ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38265/#p38265
<dz0ny> no meni se je to dogajalo, popizditis nakar sem pogruntal da mi nekaj kuri swap , 8GB le tega
<sasa84> dz0ny, kokr gledam....a nagaja compiz?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Dentist bettendorf, IA: Re: [rešeno] [12.04] Rhythmbox radio proxy  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38266/#p38266
<lynxlynxlynx> engage the battle droids!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] wine 1.4 sploh ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38265/#p38265
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo kako eni in isti spammerji povsod na punbb forumih hmm
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne jedro, zasilna rešitev je, da izključiš swap ali pa zmanjšaš swappiness
<CrazyLemon> a uporabljaš VLC mogoče?
<CrazyLemon> meni je ta pridno filal swap v 10.04 če se prav spomnem..
<lynxlynxlynx> za pogledat je kaj ti najbolj žre pomnilnik
<lynxlynxlynx> programi ne morejo kar direktno v swap raje pisat
<CrazyLemon> vlc očitno zmore! ker mi je najprej zafilal swap in nato še ram..in nato sem lahko nemo opazoval neodziven desktop
<CrazyLemon> od takrat naprej uporabljam mplayer in sem happy camper! :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.maxim.com/slideshow/hot-100/43451?slide=0
<Pepelka> 2012 Hot 100 | Maxim
<LorD_DDooM> Pri #69 sem nehal gledat :P
<dz0ny> ja jedro je dovolj pametno da cache karkoli že to je shrani v swap ram pa pusti malo prazen tako da tudi če imaš
<dz0ny> poln swap bo Å¡e nekaj rama ostalo
<dz0ny> meni se je dogajalo ko sem presegel 6-7gb rama (chrome + 2 instance virtual boxa + ide) takrat ko sem pač delal, hvala bogu da je ctrl+s že refleks
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM hitro odnehaš! :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ...ne bot tko neotesan!
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj že?!?!
<CrazyLemon> prav prijazen sem ker delim maximovih top 100!
<sasa84> [22:57] <CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM hitro odnehaš! :P
<CrazyLemon> jah..če je že pri #69 nehal gledat.. lih po tej cifri se zabava začne
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> za sasa84 je tud nekaj http://www.maxim.com/slideshow/hot-100/43451?slide=31
<dz0ny> hehe
<Pepelka> 2012 Hot 100 | Maxim
<dz0ny> predvidevam?
<sasa84> dz0ny, Stephen Colbert ...not my type :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/08_USA/08_USA_pics/080304.indy.truckers.jpg <- her type
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny> haha my type http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/hq-dar-34.jpg?w=919&h=613
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pust kamionarje no... :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej si bl risky tip
<CrazyLemon> ker kle ne vidiš če je to transeksualc al ne!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, a pol tatuji pa tko...mal opasne bejbe ^^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, buahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> !g kaley cuoco
<Pepelka> Kaley Cuoco - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0192505/
<CrazyLemon> my type :D
<dz0ny> ker transeksualc bi si pa dal tak tatoo
<CrazyLemon> #23 na maximovi lestvici :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čudna so pota gospodova! :)
<dz0ny> sam res da prvo pomisliš da je transeksualc, maš izkušnje al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..to je tko kot da bi vidu sam nogo in bi pomislu to je pa huda bejba
<CrazyLemon> ne gre to tko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> v teh časih se brez rojstnega lista niti ne dotaknem bejbe...kaj veš kaj hudiča se v resnici dogaja?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny> drugače pa je stana katič edina ki jo lahko srečaš v naši bližini, bi pa z veseljem sreča Emmo Stone
<CrazyLemon> kje pa lahk stano srečaš?
<dz0ny> sej rojstni list je tud lahko ponarejen
<dz0ny> dubrovnik, tam ma neke sorodnike
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak a dejansko pride v dubrovnik?
<dz0ny> rabiš še modro lučko zraven al pa veze na policiji :)
<dz0ny> ja, v enem intervjuju sem bral da je bila
<sasa84> pišuka, te bejbe so mi čist nepoznane ;)
<sasa84> men osebno...huda mi je mila kunis #3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje pa ti živiš?!?!
<CrazyLemon> uff..mila je res mila :)
<sasa84> take oči ma...kr nekam te zapeljejo
<CrazyLemon> mila pa kaley pa js...dream 3some :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jst mila pa...? :P
<sasa84> pa LorD_DDooM v unem ubuntu dresu :D
<sasa84> hhahaha
<CrazyLemon> ti mila on milo ? :>
<sasa84> :D
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84, nafisa pa CrazyLemon , worth it. Also sasa84 , check the logs you missed some links
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a si se sliku v ubuntu dresku??
<dz0ny> sam kaley je Å¡e najmanj geek od teh tukaj
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, jst pa nafisa bi CrazyLemon pokazale vraga!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a me tok ne maraš al kaj?? pa vedno sem mislu da sva endomondo ter g+ prijatla :S
<sasa84> bilo i prošlo :S
<sasa84> mimogrede... norvešli predstavni na evroviziji je bil hud, resnično perzijski princ... ampak tipo mal preveč dobr muva za strejta ...
<sasa84> norveški*
<sasa84> bah... norveški predstavnik*
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon, neresen topic in neresne teme rabijo nekaj heca ;)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ampak to niso več heci..ker že drugič omenjaš mene pa nafiso v istem stavku!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, CrazyLemon se boji femdom-a
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ona pa tebe, vsakič ko ubunut-si al pa kej omenjam... vidva sta prav jing-jang :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> hm...čmo it na čikpavzo?
<sasa84> pejmo :>
<CrazyLemon> fuj to :)
<sasa84> sem vedla d boš to napisu :P
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> ti Å¡e posebi CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :-)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 veš da!
<sasa84> nočka :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38267/#p38267
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-20
<dz0ny> mornin
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/05/cerkveni_davek_ce_zasluzite_500_evrov_na_mesec_boste_darovali_200_evrov_letno.aspx
<Pepelka> Cerkveni davek: Mesečni zaslužek 500 evrov, letni davek 200 evrov (video) - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V času krize, ko se veliko družin in tudi posameznikov bori za golo preživetje, bi svoj davek rada dodala še Cerkev. Koprski škof Bizjak je izdal letak z navodili vernikom glede višine prispevka.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ..a daš najmanj 4€ vsakič ko greš h maši? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://theonion.github.io/blog/2013/05/08/how-the-syrian-electronic-army-hacked-the-onion/      js ne razumem kak je lahk folk tko neumn da vpiše svoj username&pass za branje "članka"
<Pepelka> How the Syrian Electronic Army Hacked The Onion - Onion Inc.'s Tech Blog
<Pepelka> »This is a write-up of how the Syrian Electronic Army hacked The Onion. In summary, they phished Onion employees’ Google Apps accounts via 3 …«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, shrhljivo :S
<sasa84> srhljivo :(
<sasa84> zadeva bi mogla ostat prostovoljna...kokr pač vsak misl d zmore
<sasa84> za enga je že 1€ fuul
<anny> živ
<sasa84> juhu anny
<anny> o sasa84!
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam an kofe :P
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<anny> :(
<anny> na tem četu polnem moških je težko bratnit žensko čast
<sterna> ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej zadeva bo ostala prostovoljna.. sam neki takega napisat..da faq
<anny> ravno se zafrkavam z instalacijo joomle
<sterna> a ti tut
<sterna> lih mam gospo na skype k joomlo namesca
<CrazyLemon> to je anny na skypeu
<anny> da faq!
<anny> ne uporabljam skypa, no ne ravno veliko
<anny> možno da imamo nov nacionalni šport
 * CrazyLemon ga sploh ne uporablja
<dz0ny> sterna: http://bitnodes.io/
<Pepelka> bitnodes.io
<sterna> pomoje ni anny ja
<anny> zdej pogrunta
<anny> ;)
<dz0ny> http://www.latimes.com/news/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-deep-beneath-the-earth-water-untouched-for-a-billion-years-20130515,0,6986041.story
<Pepelka> Untouched water as old as 2.6 billion years is found: Don't drink it - latimes.com
<Pepelka> »Nearly 1.5 miles beneath Earth's surface, scientists have discovered pockets of water that have remained in isolation for more than a billion years.«
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8340500/Anketa-FUD%C5%A0-SDS-tudi-ta-mesec-z-najve%C4%8D-podpore
<Pepelka> Anketa FUDŠ: SDS tudi ta mesec z največ podpore - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<dz0ny> .yt Float Fall - Someday
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trzo1LSsEPE
<anny> localhost
<anny> dela
<yang_> pozdravcek anny
<anny> jutro, yang_
<yang_> ja hecno slovenski volivci, zmeraj dajejo podporo opoziciji, dokler se vlada ne zamenja, potem pa isto spet
<anny> klasično ravnanje mulca, ki ne prenese nobene avtoritete
<yang_> skoz balinckajo med dvema/tremi strankami ostalih 10 je pa cisto nevidnih
<anny> ablast je bila vedno taglda
<anny> to ni čisto res...zoki je prišel z nule, virant tudi
<anny> pa tudi kar nekaj strank je šlo na smetišče zgodovine
<yang_> virant je bil prej v SDS tko da je kr poznana figura, zoki pa tudi se ze od nekdaj v politiko vmesava
<yang_> mogoce bo katera od tistih strank, ki so sle na smetisce prisla nazaj
<yang_> ceprav ne v velikem odstotku
<yang_> drgac pa zdej lahko volite slovensko piratsko stranko po novem
 * dz0ny pukes
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfUneUL4bZk
<Pepelka> How to install Joomla 3.0.1 on Ubuntu 12.10 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In this video, you can learn how to setup Joomla 3.0.1 on Ubuntu 12.10. Here we use XAMPP 1.8.1.«
<dz0ny> ene par dni se izogibam facebooka
<anny> dz0ny, rabiš lavor?
<dz0ny> ne, rabim nekaj kar zbriše zadnjih 5min časa
<yang_> anny: ce gledas profil slovenskih politikov, je ogrono takih ki sedijo v parlamentu ze od same osamosvojitve dalje, torej se ne prevetri kaj dosti. mas pa razne 5 minutne stranke , ki pridejo in gredo, vmes si pa dobro zepe napolnijo.
<anny> časovni stroj žal še ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vodka :)
<anny> yang_ : kdo z
<anny> agotovi, da ne bo piratska stranka ravnala enako
<anny> power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely
<sterna> anny: ja slisu sm svoje otroke zadi
<yang_> anny: nisem bral kaj dosti statuta piratske stranke, vendar je program ki bazira vecinoma na digitalnem opismenjevanju, malo premalo, za vodenje celotne drzave, ampak verjetno racunajo samo na enega poslanca in bi se zavzemali le za promocijo bolj te ideje
<sterna> po skypu
<BigWhale> Sam da PHP zacnem neki popravljat, me srat prime ...
<BigWhale> pogojni refleks al neki
<sterna> BigWhale: js mam vcasih php namest donata
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vodka + redbull pa da me eden po glavi neki
<anny> slammer hammer?
<anny> samo ideja
<dz0ny> neki da se zamotim https://soundcloud.com/fuckmylife/suite-03
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<anny> yang_ pirateske stranke na zahodu so v zatonu ravno zaradi Å¡ibkega programa
<anny> zdj naj pa prosim en pove, kam razpakiram joomlo?
<dz0ny> anny bitnami + jommla stack potegni
<dz0ny> pa bo mir
<yang_> anny: ja to verjamem
<yang_> anny: joomla je cisto enostavna, vse kar potrebujes je joomla.zip.tar etc. mysql streznik kjer naredis userja in bazo vse ostalo pa nardi tvoj browser potem
<anny> weha, počasi
<dz0ny> anny: http://bitnami.com/stack/joomla
<Pepelka> Joomla! Cloud Hosting, Installers and Virtual Machines.
<dz0ny> odpakiraš poženeš pa imaš mir
<sterna> anny: v document root od web serverja
<yang_> ko razpakiras joomlo, se povezes preko browserja in vpises noter te podtke
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e psoodobitve so samodejne
<sterna> no sej vidm da mas se prevec pomoci
<sterna> bom pocaku da bodo resnejse tezave :)
<yang_> sterna: ;)
<anny> da faq!
<yang_> anny: na joomla strani imas lepa enostavna navodila, drugace pa tule vprasaj ce ti kaj ne bo jasno
<CrazyLemon> še js bi povedal kako namestiš joomlo!
<CrazyLemon> apt-get install joomla!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang_> bolje da jo namestis mimo apt-get-a ker bos kasneje lazje posodabljala novejse verzije
<anny> CrazyLemon, kje si pa sudo pustil?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: too easy maš še juju
<dz0ny> juju bootstrap
<dz0ny> juju add charm joomla
<dz0ny> juju expose
<CrazyLemon> aja.. </sarkazem> pozabu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang_> no grem jaz zdajle z eno zensko na pijaco, pridem kasneje nazaj
<anny> yang_, kondome vzem s sabo!
<anny> zdaj se moram prijaviti na bitnami?
<dz0ny> anny: "No thanks, just take me to the download"
<anny> sem že naložila in razpakirala
<dz0ny> anny: očala?
<anny> ne rabim :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Video Transcoder `HandBrake` 0.9.9 Released With Blu-ray Subtitle Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UePIZbm99Qk/video-transcoder-handbrake-099-released.html
<BigWhale> sterna, ja, je kr primerno
<sterna> fejst prtisne ja
<sterna> no al pa cedevita
<BigWhale> "cist neki simple rabim, ves, za eno stranko k je tko zlo low on budget"
<sasa84> o bigi
<sasa84> ^^
<BigWhale> o sasa :)
 * sasa84 je poredna...zlo
<anny> BW, a niso vse stranke zlo low on budget?
<BigWhale> zakaj nikol noben ne rece: "ma neki simpl za narest, pa stranka je loaded, kr konretn zaracuni!"
<BigWhale> ...
<BigWhale> ... aja, ne delam za javno upravo!
<anny> pol pa pride z idejo za novi fb
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> hvala dz0ny
<sasa84> anny, s čim se pa ti ukvarjaš kt teol.?
<BigWhale> anny, ja... tud to sem ze delal ...
<BigWhale> dobesedno kopijo facebooka
<BigWhale> bledo ...
<BigWhale> :D
<anny> ok:)
<zdobersek> a sta bla winklewossa?
<BigWhale> oz nisem jaz delal, sem managiral team k je to delal.
<BigWhale> pa direktorja sprasval na cem je, da se je spravil kaj tacga delat :D
<anny> saša84 - z managerstvom :)
<BigWhale> koga pa managiras? :D
<sasa84> huhuhu anny :P
<sasa84> anny, upam d ne nadškofije mb...k jih gre bl švh :P
<sasa84> Å¡voh*
<anny> sebe :) kar je najte
<anny> žje
<BigWhale> sasa84, sej tud koprskim ne gre lih dobr...
<anny> sasa84 imela sem opravka z njimi še kot študentka...oz z njihovimi pooblaščenci
<BigWhale> morjo okroznice posiljat kolk nej folk daruje :D
<sterna> hm js sm ze mel loaded stranke
<sterna> sam se mi ni zdel to dobr razlog da bi jim kej ekstra racunu
<anny> tolk tečnih in pohlepnih ljudi ni nikjer
<BigWhale> sterna, eh sej jest nobenmu ne racunam vec zato k zgleda, da ima vec :>
<BigWhale> anny, jah, za religijo je zmer treba bit pohlepen
<sterna> "bmw owner surcharge"
<sasa84> BigWhale, ja...če je že cena taka... :P kt v islamu :P
<sasa84> mislm...ok, sej zadeve res stanejo...od sveč do hostij, štroma, ogrevanja... sam d ti pa da en določeno ceno, je pa mal kruta :\
<anny> druge stranke niso /toliko/  težile, ta pa je visela cel dan :/
<BigWhale> sterna, no jest mam sicer se PI aksiom... "ce zgleda premal pol mnozis s PI"
<sterna> mhm to je kr ok
<BigWhale> sasa84, hostije stanejo? dej bod resna no... moka in voda sta res pocen :>
<anny> če so umetniško oblikovanje, pol stanejo
<BigWhale> ajd, mogoce no... ce jih pol v zupniscis res jedo namest kruha ...
<sasa84> BigWhale, ne boš verjel kok so drage hostije, k jih greš kupt... nism mogla verjet
<anny> sterna, a ti veš, da se dandanes dela samo hostije iz brezglutenske moke?
<sasa84> sej se dela iz "navadne"...lohk dobiš pa tud brezglitensko
<anny> tista pa ni toliko poceni
<BigWhale> anny, sej vseen... iz ene kile moke nardis eno kilo hostij no :D se mau vec
<anny> če si na brezjah, jih porabiš 5 v eni uri
<BigWhale> kolk je brezglutenska moka? 5 EUR kila?
<BigWhale> 25 EUR na uro...
<BigWhale> dobijo pa zih nekaj 100 EUR med maso :D
<sterna> anny: zakaj pa to?
<sterna> anny: a se gluten za sejtan porab
<anny> ker je veliko vernikov
<sterna> s celiakijo?
<BigWhale> pa itak ni jezus nikol reku: 'vsem v pridejo k masi treba dat hostijo'
<sterna> al so samo alergicni na gluten?
<BigWhale> sterna, jah k ne ves kdo je pa kdo ni
<sterna> sam to te pa kr zajebe bog
<anny> preventivni ukrep...treba je preprečit, da kdo ne toži
<sterna> da ti zrihta alergijo na gluten
<sterna> pa ti da hostijo za pojest.
<BigWhale> pol pa bi blo mau nerodn ce bi zupnik vsacga sprasval: 'as alergicen na gluten? mas celiakijo? kaj pa E232 pa E351? naravno barvilo angelske barve? tud ne? dobr, blagoslovljena voda v sledovih?"
<BigWhale> bemti, bi mogu celo anketo resit pred maso
<sasa84> lol BigWhale :D
<sasa84> tist k ma netoleranco na gluten...gre kao pred mašo povedat :)
<anny> kaj pa otroci?
<sasa84> starši?
<anny> haha
<BigWhale> ... da reces da si alegricen na blagoslovljeno vodo, pol itak izganjalca poklicejo ...
<anny> bogi župnik
<BigWhale> drgac sem pa zadnjic su fotkat en krst
<anny> si predstavljaš eno hiperprotektivno mamo?
<BigWhale> pa sem se spomnil, da je blagoslovljena voda v katero 150 ljudi pomoci roko not, ful dobro gojisce bakterij
<BigWhale> anny, to bi blo fajn ja :D
<anny> BW, ne če je dovolj soli noter
<BigWhale> a jo solijo?
<anny> jap
<BigWhale> nikol ni bla slana, pa sem veckrat probal
<anny> vedno
<anny> praktičen ukrep....čeprav bo saša povedala kaj o liturgični simboliki
<sasa84> jp BigWhale ...blagosl. voda ma sol not
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> čakte sam mal...grem južno pogledat če ej že kuhana
<anny> BW, tko je če živiš od kebapov in Mcdonalca...ne zaznaš več soli
<BigWhale> eh.. k sem probaval to se vedel nisem kaj je kebab :D
<sterna> a sol ma zato da ni kuzna
<anny> res je....takrat je bil pečen domač krompirček zakon! :)
<sterna> al zato da bl hidrira
<BigWhale> sterna, po mojem se not manifestira sv. duh al pa kej
<BigWhale> mal se norca delam ...
<BigWhale> sam ne kej prevec.
<sterna> kva, v soli?
<BigWhale> skor tolk kot katoliska cerkev, k je uvedla hostijo :D
<sterna> a natrij pa klor sta sveta
<BigWhale> sterna, ne, zato k se sv. duh manifestira v vodi, rata slana!
<sterna> aja
<sterna> nc, zdej se grem pa res stusirat
<sterna> bbl
<BigWhale> hmm stusirat? a je ze teden naokrog?
<BigWhale> aja.. pondelk je ja
<BigWhale> pol pa le pejt ja... jest grem pa Christino Aguilero poiskat :>
<anny> bansi bo odgovoril :)
<anny> http://bansi.rtvslo.si/novica/5768
<Pepelka> Bansi odgovarja :: Bansi :: MMC RTV Slovenija - Blagoslovljena voda
<Pepelka> »Pozdravljeni. Prijateljici Tini sem že pred dnevi odgovoril na nekaj vprašanj, dolžan sem ji še nekaj odgovorov in prvi izmed teh je na vrsti danes. Zanima jo, kako naredijo žegnano vodo in ali je res, da je v njej 9 milijonov bakterij.«
<BigWhale> 9 milijonov. :))
<BigWhale> hehe
<anny> je ta ukaz prav napisan: chmod +x /path/to/bitnami-joomla-VERSION-linux-installer.run
<BigWhale> zlo natancna stevilka...
<dz0ny> anny samo bash pot__ do__tiste.bin
<BigWhale> ne
<BigWhale> nikol +x
<anny> ja vem da je samo primer
<BigWhale> _nikol_
<anny> mi lahko da kdo pravilnega, če imam intaller na namizju?
<dz0ny> odpreš terminal
<BigWhale> chmod u+x ~/lalala.run
<BigWhale> chmod u+x ~/Desktop/lalala.run
<dz0ny> napišeš chmod + pa dragneš pa dropneš tist bin v terminal
<dz0ny> stisneš enter
<anny> http://docs.joomla.org/Installing_Joomla_on_Debian_Linux#What_is_BitNami_Joomla.21_Stack.3F
<Pepelka> Installing Joomla on Debian Linux - Joomla! Documentation
<anny> tle so zahebali
<dz0ny> anny: BigWhale te krive vere uči :>
<miha> BigWhale: zakaj nikol +x? čudn si
<anny> nič ne uči krive vere, ta je pa prijel....se mi je zdelo nekaj čudnega
<anny> hvala! :*
<sasa84> evo mene ;)
<anny> sasa84, je bilo dobro kosilo
<BigWhale> dz0ny, miha chmod +x da executable pravice za user, group in other ... tega noces.
<sasa84> BigWhale, jst dam zmer chmod +x...pr men majo vsi pravico :P
<sasa84> anny, mhm ;)
<BigWhale> sasa84, pr teb majo vsi pravico? ;>
<BigWhale> do cesa? :P
<anny> haha
<sasa84> BigWhale, datotek :P
<anny> grem po kokice....
<sasa84> ampak unih...k majo spredi piko :PO
<BigWhale> mejhne kokoske?
<sasa84> :P
<BigWhale> anny, kater ukaz ti je zdaj delal?
<anny> chmod u+x ~/Desktop/lalala.run
<anny> le da pri meni dela Namizje
<BigWhale> aha pol je bil :* zame ...
<BigWhale> Awww
<anny> ja, zate!
 * BigWhale flips head over heels.
<miha> BigWhale: čisto vseeno je. če ma kdo pravice +r, lahk tud kopira in da +x
<miha> važn je, da nimajo napačne stvari +w :D
<BigWhale> miha, sej tud +r ne sme imet
<dz0ny> BigWhale: odvisno ali imaš na home +X (oziroma nekej višje v hiarhiji)
<dz0ny> lahko se pa kregamo okoli tega za home uporabnika je vseeno ali da u+x ali samo x
<dz0ny> problem je če drugje šariš, v tistem primeru pa se predvideva da si prebral man
 * anny je vseeno, ker pleše hulo na stolu
<BigWhale> pics or it didn't happen
<BigWhale> jest si Christino Aguilero vrtim :>
<dz0ny> anny: dej rajši povej kje ti rabiš joomlo, a za sebe al kakšna državna inštitucija spet izobražuje svoje člane
<BigWhale> Zdej k se je mau poredila je vsaj normalna za pogledat.
<sterna> a na žaru
<sterna> al kje jo vrtiš
<anny> dz0ny - zase
<anny> http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20060524/the-hula-work-out-chair/
<Pepelka> The Hula Work Out Chair » Coolest Gadgets
<Pepelka> »The Hula Chair is a special sort of massage chair and if the above picture is anything to go by it works :).«
<BigWhale> ne na zaru... v blendtecu!
<dz0ny> .yt Lana Del Rey - Queen Of Disaster
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C4aZXBiKBk
<BigWhale> joj... delam en similar string search
<BigWhale> pa je ze tolk enih pogojev kdaj preverjam a je res similar al ne
<BigWhale> a se mal pa bom reku: fuck... nej se naucijo pisat :D
<anny> da fay
<anny> q
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/konec-tedna-sneg-in-mraz-clanek-193932
<Pepelka> Konec tedna sneg in mraz - zurnal24
<dz0ny> sphinx ma super indekser mu lahko daš pogoj [šs]
<Pepelka> »Iz dneva v dan bo hladneje. V petek se bo meja sneženja spustila do tisoč metrov nadmorske višine. Hladen in deževen bo tudi konec tedna.«
<BigWhale> anny, sej pise do 1000m
<BigWhale> as tolk visok?
 * dz0ny že popravljam lopato 
<BigWhale> dz0ny, dej... jest sem letos tri jebene lopate stran vrgu
<anny> nope
<anny> le zimske cunje sem pospravila
<BigWhale> anny, ja, sej to pomen, da bos not ...
<BigWhale> problem solved :D
<anny> ja, bomo kakšno tu rekli
<miha> anny: a si ti.. punca? :=)
<anny> če bo kdo vklopil centralno bom še bolj hepi
<BigWhale> miha, sej vseen no
<anny> miha, ob zadnjem preverjanju Å¡e!
<BigWhale> na ircu smo vsi enaki!
<anny> :)
<BigWhale> tko k pred bogom!
<anny> hmmm
<anny> boš imel duhovni nagovor?
<anny> s puncami na ircu je tko ko z jetiji
<BigWhale> Lahk kej povem, za uvod ja ...
<BigWhale> anny, a to mislis tist, da vsi pravjo, da so jih ze vidl, sam dokazov pa ni?
<anny> stalno krožijo govorice, da se je ena pojavila, noben pa ne ve za ziher
<sasa84> :D
<sterna> mnja
<sasa84> zame jih lahko par potrdi :D
<sterna> js mam nek doma fotografijo
<sterna> tako na filmu
<miha> :)
<sterna> ene deklice k gola irca, ampak mi ne pusti uploadat
<miha> anny: The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents
<anny> ti lopov
<sterna> ji je nerodn, k se vid da je mIrc
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> tob tud men blo nerodn
<BigWhale> skor tko k da bi v Javi programiral
<sterna> ja sej jo cist razumem
<sterna> tko da ne tezim s tem
<sterna> je pa kul k je en huge 22" CRT screen
<sterna> doubles as a softbox
<miha> moj 17" crt je glih romal v reciklažo :(
<miha> skor jokam
<miha> tolk fajni je bil :p
<sterna> jsm jih senkal pro gamerjem
<sterna> k ne morjo prezivet latenc od teh digitalnih monitorjev
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/jez-pri-soteski.jpg
<zdobersek> sterna: v takem vremenu pa mnde ne rabis ass saverja ... :>
<sterna> prejsn tedn mam 620km pa 10km visinske
<anny> :)
<sterna> zdobersek: ne sam ga mam skos gor k pac
<sterna> je cist nice
<sterna> airfoil
<anny> kolk lepa fotka...da je kar kičasta
<sterna> totally
<sterna> evo nad belo krajino
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/cez-crmosnjice.jpg
<sasa84> ooo sterna ...kok lepo tihožitje
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/mind-if-i-smoke.jpg
<sasa84> kr učke se mi rosijo sterna
<zdobersek> vsaj zlozu bi ga lahko pod sedez
<zdobersek> ampak ok, kokr ti pase
<sterna> zdobersek: ja pol pa nebi bil spojler
<sterna> ful hitrej gre tko
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/clean-colnago.jpg
<dz0ny> .yt The Naked And Famous Vs Kids Of 88 - A Source Of Light
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrPuBVjkC6s
<anny> si predstavljaš ta spomenik z dvignjenim sredincem?
<sasa84> sterna, a to so ti bicikli, k so jih zadnč v hoferju prodajal? :P
<sterna> anny: sej je dvignjen sredinec
<sterna> sasa84: verjetno
<anny> samo z dvignjenim hmmm
<sterna> aja, mislis
<sterna> samo s sredincem?
<sasa84> hec sterna :)
<sterna> potem bi morala bit roka okol obrnjena.
<sasa84> kok stane tak bicikl...dva jurja?
<zdobersek> cez par let mogoc :>
<sterna> sasa84: leta 98 je bil 220.000 sit, zdej je pa pomoje okol 700 evrov
<sterna> se pa vsake tok najde kdo k bi ga zelo rad mel ja
<BigWhale> kako ze v phpju preveris dolzino stringa?
<BigWhale> len()
<BigWhale> .length()?
<zdobersek> strlen?
<BigWhale> size?
<sterna> BigWhale: strlen($string)
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/konec-tedna-sneg-in-mraz-clanek-193932
<Pepelka> Konec tedna sneg in mraz - zurnal24
<BigWhale> aha
<Pepelka> »Iz dneva v dan bo hladneje. V petek se bo meja sneženja spustila do tisoč metrov nadmorske višine. Hladen in deževen bo tudi konec tedna.«
<BigWhale> no sej se ene par permutacij pa bi prsu do tega
<zdobersek> zbrises vse in gres delat v pythonu? :>
<anny> up, sori, napačen link
<sterna> sej ta link je kr uredu
<anny> http://www.martinfrost.ws/htmlfiles/berlusconi5.jpg
<sterna> js mam zimske cunje se nastimane
<anny> aha...moje so v vakumski vreči
<sterna> pa bicikl tut
<anny> zimske gume?
<sterna> ja cak
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/winter-gear.jpg
<sterna> tele
<anny> noro...konec maja sneg!
<sterna> sasa84: http://bou.si/pic/alpski-krog-pavlicevo-sedlo.jpg
<sterna> tvoj sosed po 600 metrov vzpona
<zdobersek> v obratno smer bi morala it :>
<sterna> tm je bl strmo :|
<sterna> no, na jezersko niti ne
<zdobersek> ampak krajse!
<zdobersek> tistih 5km na pavlica je svinjskih
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> za vikend mam 335km
<sterna> hehe
<zdobersek> sta na crnivcu sekala na kranjski rak al sta sla naokol cez ljubno?
<sterna> na kranjski rak
<BigWhale> Jao ... foreach() in continue uporabljam ... se hujs ... continue 2!
<sterna> mal pod ljubnim mam js zlahto
<sterna> pr recici
<sterna> ce bi sla do tja
<sterna> neb mogla naprej
<sterna> k niso taki da bi cloveka brez kmeckega kosila spustil
<sterna> nc, grem kupt eno gumo i guess
<anny> in popoldanske malice, prigrizka in povečerka
<sterna> anny: ja tale na sliki je vegan tko da
<sterna> bi se verjetn stepl
<sterna> k neb hotu zeloca probat
<anny> uf
<anny> pazi
<zdobersek> sej ne gres do recice, cez gornji grad to ljubnega, recica je nazaj po dolini proti mozirju
<sterna> zdobersek: ja sam tenstan krompir pa disi ze do vrha crnivca
<anny> veganstvo na klenih podeželskih domačijah ne obstaja, recimo v zidancah in osmicah
<anny> tenstan krompir brez ocvirkov ni vreden svojega imena
<sterna> ja sej ni brez ocvirkov
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> zakaj bi pa bil brez
<anny> no
<anny> evo
<sterna> a je vojna? :)
<anny> upam, da Å¡e ne
<sterna> no nc
<sterna> bbl, pejte vn u park
<sterna> sonck je
<zdobersek> smo ze bli
<anny> tudi grem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čekitaut kaj sm js danes dobu https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20130520_090348.jpg    \o/ no more dehydration for me!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk si dal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ~23
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si dobu jutranjo vzpodbudo?
<zdobersek> posteno.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.. dz0ny je to sam zate postal.. he loves you more :S
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek s poštnino seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa greš v bližnjo trgovino cult pa dobiš za 19 :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sem se moral odkupit za lapsus okoli himym
<zdobersek> !t sl en obvezen
<Pepelka> mandatory
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ohjoj!
<sasa84> uf sterna ...kok je moj sosed sportiš
<sasa84> zdobersek, a to so flaške za kofe? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: aha, se boljs k tele flaske so oni mehi, k jih nosis na hrbtu :>
<sasa84> :)))
<CrazyLemon> camelbak! :)
<zdobersek> it's like, the exact meaning!
<dz0ny> .yt Daughter - Get Lucky (Daft Punk Cover)
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Cp55MvX54
<zdobersek> a dej bejz
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> prejsnji teden sm ti linku komad, pa si bil 'meh'
<dz0ny> ja ta ma bolji glas :)
<zdobersek> CE JE ISTI VIDEO
<zdobersek> grem v log iskat
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sej ni treba
<zdobersek> (09:00:24 PM) zdobersek: [19:12:47] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Cp55MvX54
<zdobersek> (09:00:24 PM) Pepelka: [19:12:49] Daughter - "Get Lucky" (Daft Punk cover) - YouTube
<zdobersek> (09:00:24 PM) Pepelka: [19:12:50] »Daughter's cover of Daft Punk's 'Get Lucky', recorded live & exclusively for Huw Stephens on the BBC Radio One Live Lounge on Saturday, 27th April 2013. Daug...«
<zdobersek> (09:00:24 PM) dz0ny: [19:14:50] meh
<zdobersek> (09:00:24 PM) dz0ny: [19:14:52] ke en komad
<Pepelka> Daughter - "Get Lucky" (Daft Punk cover) - YouTube
<zdobersek> (09:00:24 PM) zdobersek: [19:15:27] more bandwith for me.
<Pepelka> »Daughter's cover of Daft Punk's 'Get Lucky', recorded live & exclusively for Huw Stephens on the BBC Radio One Live Lounge on Saturday, 27th April 2013. Daug...«
<zdobersek> 2. maj!
<zdobersek> ... :>
<dz0ny> .yt Doin' it Right - daft punk
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XYrP_PCQ_8
<sasa84> Videoposnetek zajema vsebino uporabnika, SME, ki jo je v vaši državi blokiral na podlagi avtorskih pravic.
<sasa84> dz0ny, :\
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://soundcloud.com/landonjames-1/daft-punk-doin-it-right
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<sasa84> sej sm najdla pol na yt :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja sam so neki čudni mixi
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FU3hApUvIs
<Pepelka> Daft Punk feat. Panda Bear - Doin It Right - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Daft Punk feat. Panda Bear - Doin It Right from Daft Punk's New Album Random Access Memories A Piece filmed and manipulated by Jordan Rodriguez Filmed in 8mm...«
<CrazyLemon> panda bear in action
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> a je dobr t nov album dz0ny ?*
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja samo odstopa od njihovih prejšnjih po stilu
<sasa84> ja vidm dz0ny
<dz0ny> mal bl komercialni je
<sasa84> mislm...sj od njih poznam sam around the world :$
 * dz0ny .sc mi manjka 
<dz0ny> če še nisem NONONO Pumpin Blood
<sasa84> dz0ny, veš ker bed tud pogrešam... moloko pa kosheen...odlična sta bla
<sterna> catch!
<sterna> tale je fajn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTFi1_580iU
<Pepelka> Cortney Tidwell - Eyes are at the Billions - YouTube
<Pepelka> »from her album "Don't Let Stars Keep Us Tangled Up"«
<sterna> pa tale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHUyIW0gfo
<Pepelka> Chvrches - "Now is Not The Time" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Chvrches perform at the center of a makeshift roller rink. ------ SUBSCRIBE to Pitchfork.tv: http://bit.ly/yK2Fbp ------ Follow Pitchfork.tv on Twitter: http...«
<dz0ny> .yt Empire Of The Sun - Alive
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPKAwJKGSDc
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e mal nostalgije
<dz0ny> .yt San Cisco - Rocket Ship
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN0Q932ssCw
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/may/20/man-accused-breaking-the-internet zgleda kot kriminalc
<Pepelka> The man who 'nearly broke the internet' | Technology | guardian.co.uk
<Pepelka> »Sven Olaf Kamphuis is accused of global cybercrime, but Spanish police found him in a squalid flat with his name on the letterbox«
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..fredi miler skrij se.. tu je sven olaf :D
<miha> :D
<zdobersek> nooo!
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJV3Tcllzo4
<Pepelka> Arnes is ... (Arnes song) - Slon in Sadež - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Arnes je javni zavod, ki gradi, vzdržuje in upravlja omrežno infrastrukturo, ki povezuje ... Sliši se precej dolgočasno. Zato smo naredili Arnes song, ki na ...«
<dz0ny> http://torrentfreak.com/hollywood-studios-take-down-pirate-bay-documentary-130519/
<Pepelka> Hollywood Studios Censor Pirate Bay Documentary | TorrentFreak
<Pepelka> »It is no secret that Hollywood is trying to take down as many pirated movies as they can, but their targeting of a Creative Commons Pirate Bay documentary is something new. Viacom, Paramount, Fox and Lionsgate have all asked Google to take down links pointing to the Pirate Bay documentary TPB-AFK. But is it a secret plot to silence the voices of the Pirate Bay's founders, or just another screw up of automated DMCA takedowns?«
<miha> :)
<miha> fajn je ta meta description, sploh ni treba članka brat
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6OXjnBIW-4
<Pepelka> Reggie Watts -- Reggie Rolled - YouTube Comedy Week - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to Reggie's channel here: http://bit.ly/REGGIEsubscribe CHECK OUT THE REST OF JASH: JASH: http://bit.ly/JASHChannel Sarah Silverman: http://bit.ly/...«
<miha> sasa84: ivor & ivan je boljš !g dreaming white iphone
<Pepelka> Dream White DreamBoard Theme iPhone 4 - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt4WlH62slg
<miha> sasa84: ivor & ivan je boljš !g ivor ivan white iphone
<Pepelka> Ivor the Engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivor_the_Engine
<miha> bah
<miha> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNLj6CfMIjg
<Pepelka> WHITE iPHONE 4 SONG by iGor & iVan - YouTube
<Pepelka> »iGor & iVan: http://www.facebook.com/likeitiz LYRICS: I'm dreaming of a white iPhone It's like the black one, but it's white,  I know it's kind of racist, Ju...«
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=h2KYHLLIRYk
<Pepelka> Sarah Silverman's Perfect Night featuring Will.i.am-- YouTube Comedy Week - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to Sarah's channel here: http://bit.ly/SARAHsubscribe CHECK OUT THE REST OF JASH: JASH: http://bit.ly/JASHChannel Sarah Silverman: http://bit.ly/Sa...«
<sasa84> haha dz0ny
<dz0ny> sasa84: meni vse govorijo xart(kmečke dekline), ta pa kr pornhub(geek).
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> lej dz0ny ...sej ne vem kaj bi rekla :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://i.imgur.com/TWB46.gif
<dz0ny> oziroma boljša http://i.imgur.com/vdtakU0.gif
<dz0ny> lol Hildo Tovšak iščejo z mednarodno tiralico
<zdobersek> je ze sla
<zdobersek> jao ..
<zdobersek> oui, c'est slovenie.
<dz0ny> jp, itak slovenije čez 5 let ne bo
<dz0ny> se po moje čist nč ne sekira
<sterna> ou ca?
<sterna> a mednarodno tiralico rabjo zato k navadna ni dost velika
<miha> dz0ny: ja, rdečkarji bi jo res radi ukinili, pozitivna srbija.
<sterna> no no
<sterna> da namo res pogledal kdo je kej ukinu
<sterna> bul k tabejli
<sasa84> a je res skliznla?
<sterna> ja ce ni pol je precej bl zabita kokr zgleda
<sterna> kaj pa nardis ce ti grozi 10 let zapora pa mas par 10 mio ojro itak v zepu
<zdobersek> preden je sla v pripor, se je okol psihiatricne v vojniku sukala
<sterna> gres u venezuelo.
<zdobersek> dezurni jo je baje pregledu, sprejel je pa ni
<sterna> a ji je reku da je normalno da si zlo zalostn ce te dobijo pr veliki goljufiji
<sasa84> nč...šibam ;)
<sasa84> se vidmo ;)
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> grand larceny ubistvu
<kubanc> jov
<kubanc> a je kdo seznanjen kako je z novim zakonom o piskotkih?
<CrazyLemon> kaj te zanima
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, Vsebinska rešitev
<kubanc> Skrbno pregledamo piškotke, ki jih uporablja vaša stran. Glede na to pravni strokovnjak pripravi vsebino obvestila, ki bo skladna z zakonom.Rešitev podpira piškotke Google Analytics, Google AdWords, Adwords Remarketing, YouTube, AddThis, ShareThis, Twitter, Pinterest, LinkedIn; za ostale pa vam z veseljem pripravimo ponudbo po meri.
<kubanc> a ti je jasno kako pravno vsebino pripravi?
<kubanc> a ni dovolj da imas samo okno ki te obvesti o piskotkih?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc to je fancy izgovor katerega ti nato 'pravni strokovnjak' fajn zaračuna :D
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, potemtakem je dovolj na spletni strani pojavno okno, ki te obvesti o piškotkih?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne
<CrazyLemon> kubanc #1 pojavno okno je neumnost
<CrazyLemon> #2 moraš ponudit izbiro..ali naj se naloži piškotek ali ne
<CrazyLemon> kubanc zakaj si ne prebereš pogoje ki jih je objavila NMusar?
<dz0ny> +1 pa že cel mesec so predavanja na to temo vsepovsod
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ip-rs.si/fileadmin/user_upload/Pdf/smernice/Smernice_o_uporabi_piskotkov.pdf
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, tole obvestilo bi moralo biti vredu... http://www.channeldigital.co.uk/resources/joomla-cookie-directive-plugin.html ???
<Pepelka> Joomla Cookie Plugin | Download all version here
<Pepelka> »Channel Digital Cookie Plugin works on versions 1.5, 2.5 and 3.0. Full support available from our team. Lite (free) and pro version available.«
<CrazyLemon> kubanc zgleda že tko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdaj že stopi v veljavo ta hudič?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: od začetka leta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm?
<dz0ny> 2013
<dz0ny> Rok za implementacijo sprememb je 15. junij 2013. :)
<CrazyLemon> torej Å¡e slab mesec.. kul
<kubanc> ja, treba poštimat spletne strani...
<kubanc> a je kje kakšna slovenska spletna stran ki že ima to urejeno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^ ubuntu.si ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do it
<zdobersek> aaaaand ... done!
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Gnome Encfs Manager: Cryptkeeper Alternative With Ubuntu AppIndicator Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/f-_tubt25qU/gnome-encfs-manager-cryptkeeper.html
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/05/danes_20_5.aspx
<Pepelka> Danes v Danes: Janez Janša o korupciji - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Danes v oddaji Danes bo nekdanji premier Janez Janša spregovoril o neučinkovitem sodnem sistemu in o korupciji, poročali pa bodo tudi o Hildi Tovšak, za katero so izdali mednarodno tiralico.«
<zdobersek> posploseno, Jansa bo podal samoportret
<zdobersek> aja, ni mihe :>
<kubanc> edina razlika je to, da je takrat kradle slovenec, danes kradejo pa srbi...
<zdobersek> a je boljs, da slovenc krade?
<kubanc> ja je, ker zdej slovenske firme kupujejo balkanci...
<kubanc> hmal bo sledil odkup Petrola
<kubanc> sicer tega naj bi kupil Gazprom
<kubanc> Barcafe, Fructal, Ljubljanjske mlekarne, Merkator->Agrokor, ...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc osebno nič nimam proti če vse slovenske firme kupijo tadžikistanci... če so le bl sposobni kot trenutni lastniki/direktorji :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: postal si nezaposljiva oseba al pa če irc log nekak zbrišeš :>
<zdobersek> ... razen v tadzikistanu :>
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 13.6°C @20.05.2013 18:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 15.72°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:24:30, Sončni zahod: 20:32:14
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> .natv
<zdobersek> nic (pametnega)
<dz0ny> Hanibala prenašam...
<CrazyLemon> pirat
<zdobersek> UNA PIRATTA!
<zdobersek> paging FBI ...
<dz0ny> am na amazon je free
<zdobersek> What I look like, a charity case?!
<miha> https://www.facebook.com/TELEGRAPH.CO.UK hacked lol
<Pepelka> The Telegraph | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Latest news, business, sport, comment, lifestyle and culture plus content from the Daily Telegraph...«
<miha> ti arapci nori
<zdobersek> mja, tega mi ni blo treba videt
<miha> si kaj vidu?
<zdobersek> nekej pa sem
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/telegraphlol.jpg
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Microsoft Office Clone Updates Interface, Improves File Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NcYIoZamKz8/microsoft-office-clone-wps-updates-interface-improves
<dejko72> živjo  v 13.04 ko grem na Datoteke.  vidim samo domačo mapo in ne več levega razdelka kot prej in kot je opisano v vodiču za ubuntu 13.04
<dejko72> prej sem mel levo en razdelek v oknu kjer je pisalo  datoteke  namizje........
<dejko72> ne najdem pa v pogledu ali pa nastavitvah kjer bi ta razdelek aktiviral
<dz0ny> dejko72: tega levega nimaš http://db.tt/IWiV8H8K
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-05-20 20:56:48.png
<dejko72> točen tega nimam ja
<dejko72> takoj mam domačo mapo
<dz0ny> a si kaj gnome shel probaval ?
<dejko72> in ne gre zazaj do prvega direktorija
<dz0ny> oziroma nameščal gnome itd
<dejko72> ne
<dejko72> samo nadgradil sem iz 12.10  na 13.04
<dz0ny> dej poženi tole
<dz0ny> mv ~/.config/nautilus/ na-old
<dz0ny> killall nautilus -9
<dz0ny> nautilus&
<dejko72> sem pognal
<dejko72> je isto
<dz0ny> nautilus --version
<dz0ny> pa prilepi sem
<dejko72> aha lahk ti dam še uno prejšno kar je napisal
<dz0ny> ne tist ne rabim
<dejko72> (nautilus:12894): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed  (nautilus:12894): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' je vrnjen z napako 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory Please ask your system 
<dejko72> GNOME nautilus 3.6.3
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get install nautilus nautilus-share  --reinstall
<dejko72> nameščam...
<dejko72>  a morm restartat?
<dz0ny> potem pa
<dz0ny> killall nautilus -9
<dz0ny> nautilus&
<dz0ny> ponoviš
<dejko72> se mi odpre in je isto kot prej
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/05/honeybees-trained-to-sniff-out-landmines-in-croatia/
<Pepelka> Honeybees trained to sniff out landmines in Croatia | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Landscape still littered with mines two decades after wars ended.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dejko72> [3] 14878 [2]   Killed                  nautilus dejko72@dejko72:~$  (nautilus:14878): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed  (nautilus:14878): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' je vrnjen z napako 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samb
<dz0ny> dej namesti to sambo
<dz0ny> čeprav ne vem zakaj ti to nalaga
<dejko72> ok
<dz0ny> maš kakšen zaznamek na network drive
<dejko72> a samba je un pogled kot ga ma mac OS?
<dejko72> uff
<dejko72> ne vem o čem govriš hehe
<dejko72> ne vem kaj je netwok drive
<dz0ny> recimo da si delil mapo z drugim računalnikom?
<dejko72> mislim da ne
<dz0ny> mal smeha http://bash.ovca.be/index.php?search=ter0
<Pepelka> Slo-Tech Quote Database
<sasa84> hahahahaha dz0ny :)
<CrazyLemon> its all about the terror :)
<dz0ny> no sej so Å¡e tud druge znane osebe
<CrazyLemon> define znane
<dz0ny> BigWhal3, idioterna, sky[x] ...
<CrazyLemon> to niso znane osebe :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: primorc, znane == poznane
<sterna> kdo je pa idioterna?
<CrazyLemon> en k je zadel terno?
<sterna> a, tko k js
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem.. a si zadel terno?
<sterna> totally
<sterna> didn't you see the video?
<sasa84> kdo pa je sky....a terorr? :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get -f install bi moral namestit a ne ?
<dz0ny> me jebe v glavo pravi da to pomen REMOVE
<CrazyLemon> a ne namesti -f (p)okvarjene dependency
<dz0ny> -f == --force
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> no meni jih zbriše
<dz0ny> "svašta" TM
<dz0ny> zdej sem zgooglal gdebi
<dz0ny> ki pa ga očitno ni v 13.04 ne v 12.10
<dz0ny> !g gdebi site:packages.ubuntu.com
<Pepelka> Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- gdebi http://packages.ubuntu.com/gdebi
<dz0ny> mja nekdo me heca
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/May2013/61226989.jpg?d41d
<CrazyLemon> milf? :>
<dz0ny> al pa če bi apt-get update prej pognal
<dz0ny> v si ne smeš rečt milf, takoj koga užališ...
<CrazyLemon> ker ..? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bi z veseljem bila milfica :))
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti sam prikimaj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a pol bi ti bila šele všeč? al kako?
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdo pa pravi da mi ni sedaj všeč?!?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> dejko72: en test če prijaviš z guet računom, se enako prikaže
<dz0ny> gost računom
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: crezymelon je en taka persona
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si pil ti kaj danes? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja too much coffee, pol sem Å¡el pa hannibala gledat
<dz0ny> worst idea ever
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny coffee kills your brain cells :>
<dz0ny> ja hannibal pa ljudi, en prizor je kjer posprav en žensko pol pa pluča vzame, jih speče tko kot se jetra speče, pa servira detektivoma
<CrazyLemon> pljuča ? zakaj če so jetra boljša?
<dz0ny> ja ženska ni nič kadila, je pa velik pila al neki
<dz0ny> v glavnem še dobro da smo na začetku pomladi, bom lahko vsaj kaj rastlinskega pojedel
<dz0ny> jetra so off za nekaj časa
<dz0ny> ni čudno da bodo to serijo ukinl
<CrazyLemon> nič..off time
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> night
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-21
<dz0ny> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro.
<dz0ny> zdobersek ti dela http://osrc.dfm.io/zdobersek/
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne dela
<dz0ny> mhm, awsome stran check it later
<dz0ny> par minut nazaj je potem pa mrk
<zdobersek> kaj je to, moj fan page?
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<dz0ny> neki podobnega kot resume.github.com
<dz0ny> blazno te hvali :)
<dz0ny> http://osrc.dfm.io/dz0ny
<Pepelka> dz0ny's Open Source Report Card
<dz0ny> ego pumper ^^
<zdobersek> sheesh
<zdobersek> github me sploh ne poregistrira v celoti tbh
<miha> jutro dhbiker sasa84
<dhbiker> mornin
<dz0ny> zdobersek: jaz sem se ob serious Python expert kr namuznil, po moje znam python najslabše od vsega
<zdobersek> heheh
<miha> http://www.vinkogorenak.net/2013/05/20/hilda-tovsak-fiser-in-furlan-cas-je-da-odideta/
<Pepelka> Hilda Tovšak – Fišer in Furlan čas je, da odideta « dr. Vinko Gorenak
<dz0ny> hilda je na safariju, kam naj bi pa Å¡e Å¡la?
<miha> dz0ny: v bosno, da bosance nauči biti evropsko civiliziran?
<sasa84> oj miha, zdobersek, dhbiker, dz0ny ... :)
<zdobersek> oj sasa84!
<sasa84> kofe zdobersek ?
 * sasa84 že kr prstav đezvico
<zdobersek> sasa84: seveda, hvala!
<sasa84> evo zdobersek ;)
<sasa84> moj zlati fant!
<zdobersek> hvala sasa84!
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam ;)
 * zdobersek shines
 * sasa84 pomaha kt jovanka
<CrazyLemon> .yt snitch trailer
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rieI5g9fgRc
<dz0ny> .yt Giorgio Moroder - Racer
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT0k99hCY5I
<CrazyLemon> Browser: Generic Java Crawler  tried to access http://www.ubuntu.si/https:/launchpad.net/rtvslo-predvajalnik
<CrazyLemon> Java/1.7.0_21
<CrazyLemon> stupid java crawler
<miha> stupid. moj bot vedno laže, da je firefox ali IE :D
<CrazyLemon> ta sploh ne zna hendlat linkov
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a mamo neki povezano z ubuntu si na na launchpadu
<dz0ny> oziroma km bi dali ubuntu-defaults-sl
<dz0ny> s/sl/si
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ubuntu-si-www
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu-si-www
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux ... https://www.ubuntu.si/
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> !g "ubuntu-si-www"
<Pepelka> lp:~ubuntu-si-www/+ junk/razvoj - Launchpad Code https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Skype for Linux 4.2 Released With Much Needed Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rxNljJ6s35g/skype-for-linux-4-2-released
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenian Team in Launchpad
<dz0ny> če spravimo un paket sem je možnost da pride kot defaults v 13.10 če izbereš slovenščino kot jezik namestitve
<dz0ny> to pomeni da je paket uradno v ubuntu repo
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhdDP2k_-rY
<Pepelka> Boško-Hilde ni več - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Malo za šalo malo zares :) :) Delimo naprej :) :)«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Skype 4.2 For Linux Released With Minor Improvements And Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/oWr6ZntNz2k/skype-42-for-linux-released-with-minor.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker paket
<dz0ny> !g github ubuntu si
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si · GitHub https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^ pol se da dobit tudi prostor za distribucijo
<Matthai> eno vprašanje... a obstaja alternate install CD za 10.04?
<dz0ny> Matthai: 10.04?
<Matthai> sorry
<Matthai> 13.04
<Matthai> Ringtail
<Matthai> najdem samo net install CD...
<dz0ny> pri bootu lahko izbiraš to kar je imel prej alternative cd
<dz0ny> install v terminalu pa ne vem če je še možen
<dz0ny> razen prek netinstall
<sterna> o a 13.04 je ze uzun
<Matthai> em, a obstaja opcija za namestitev LUKS crypto diskov ob namestitvi?
<dz0ny> !g LUKS
<Pepelka> LUKS Studio http://www.luksstudio.com/
<dz0ny> mislim da ima možnost samo home folder enkripcije
<Matthai> LUKS = Linux Unufued Key Setup, extension za Cryptsetup
<Matthai> ok, pol je treba netisntall
<sasa84> dz0ny, mate že sneg?
<dz0ny> Matthai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity
<Pepelka> EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne nor
<sasa84> sam vprašam dz0ny :)
<CrazyLemon> http://geoguessr.com/
<Pepelka> GeoGuessr - Let's explore the world!
<Pepelka> »GeoGuessr is a geography game which takes you on a journey around the world and challenges your ability to recognize your surroundings.«
<miha> http://www.sds.si/news/12304
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<Pepelka> »Janez Janša:«
<sterna> kult osebnosti pilijo naprej
<slax0r> hi, je mogoce kdo od vas zaposlen v tujini?
<sterna> slax0r: jaz
<slax0r> kje?
<sterna> london
<slax0r> dnevni migrant?
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> potem pa nic
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> no vseen
<slax0r> mogoce ves kako je sedaj z tem zakonom o "dvojnem davku" v slo?
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> a to je nekaj novega?
<sterna> ce delas v poljubni drzavi eu naceloma nisi dvakrat obdavcen
<CrazyLemon> http://www.geoguessr.com/?s=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6OTU5MCwidmVyc2lvbiI6MSwicm91bmRzIjpbWyJyb3VuZCIsImxhdCIsImxuZyIsImdMYXQiLCJnTG5nIl0sWzEsLTMxLjY4NzM4NiwtNTEuNTAwNTM2MDAwMDAwMDEsMzkuMDk1OTYyOTM2MzA1NSwtMTExLjk3MjY1NjI1XSxbMiw1Ni4zMjk5NTEsNDQuMDA5MTk5OTk5OTk5OTY0LDU4LjAzMTM3MjQyMTc3NjM3LDMxLjMzMzAwNzgxMjVdLFszLDQ5LjEzMDI0LC05Mi4yMzE3NTQwMDAwMDAwMiwzMy41NzgwMTQ3NDYxNDM5ODUsLTkxLjIzMDQ2ODc1XSxbNCw1Ny4zMDc2MDksMTguMTQ4NzkwOTk5OTk5OT
<CrazyLemon> YsNTMuOTU2MDg1NTMwOTg3OSw5Ljg0Mzc1XSxbNSw1MS42NzQzNiwtMTE5LjU0NTk4Njk5OTk5OTk3LDQ3LjkzMTA2NjM0NzUwOTc4NCwtMTIwLjkzNzVdXX0%3D             sasa84 / dz0ny  i challenge you :D
<Pepelka> GeoGuessr - Let's explore the world!
<Pepelka> »GeoGuessr is a geography game which takes you on a journey around the world and challenges your ability to recognize your surroundings.«
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeeeh
<slax0r> sterna, ne saj nisi, zato je "dvojni" v narekovajih
<slax0r> naj bi se samo doplacala razlika se v slo
<slax0r> ampak naj bi bilo nekih dodatnih 7kEUR davcne olajsave za dnevne migrante, ki se vsak dan vozijo na siht v tujino
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj bi rad ti fh wohvaiv KFJ PDJGGHBFN BGNOEBN   ????
<slax0r> lani so se pa nekaj kregali okrog tega spet in ne vem sedaj kaksna je koncna razsodba
<sterna> CrazyLemon: premagu sm te
<CrazyLemon> sterna link dej :>
<sterna> ja tvoj link sm pejstnu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://tinyurl.com/ksqe3w5
<Pepelka> GeoGuessr - Let's explore the world!
<Pepelka> »GeoGuessr is a geography game which takes you on a journey around the world and challenges your ability to recognize your surroundings.«
<sterna> a se men zdi al nas je vec tole spilal kokr nej nas bi
<CrazyLemon> no dejte pol skopirat score :D
<sterna> aja ne js mam deu
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny short url maš zgoraj :p
<miha> sterna: http://www.haber.ba/vijesti/region/42732-vladika-kacavenda-se-ljubi-s-maloljetnikom-foto-video.html
<Pepelka> Objavljen novi snimak - Vladika Kačavenda se ljubi s maloljetnikom (FOTO) (VIDEO) - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »Redakcija Telegrafa došla je u posjed do sada neobjavljenog snimka na kome se jasno vidi vladika Vasilije Kačavenda kako se ljubi i mazi sa A.R. koji je prema saznanjima Telegrafa u vrijeme nastanka ovog snimka bio maloljetan. Kao što se vidi na snimku, “akcija” se desila u dvoru vladike Vasilija Kačavende u Bijeljini, a Kačavenda na početku snimka sjedi i priča sa mladićem. Poslije toga počinju strasno da se ljube i grle.«
<sterna> miha: how would that interest me?
<miha> that depends
<CrazyLemon> ahah.. how would that interest anyone  :D
<sterna> ja mislm en random yellow item, not even news
<sasa84> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/05/microsoft-office-alternative-kingsoft.html
<Pepelka> Microsoft Office alternative Kingsoft Office available for Ubuntu 13.04/12.10/12.04/Linux Mint 15/14/13 ~ Noobs on Ubuntu and Debian, HD Wallpapers, Tutorials
<miha> $(this).cool()
<dz0ny> miha: ne obstaja http://dochub.io/#jquery/cool
<Pepelka> DocHub | Instant Documentation Search
<Pepelka> »css,docs,instant,search«
<miha> :)
<miha> $(this).find(".dz0ny").toggle();
<sterna> a ni to mal redundant
<miha> če je več kot en .dz0ny niti ne
<sterna> $(".dz0ny").toggle(); je prakticno isto
<sterna> mhm, i also wish there were more
<miha> loi
<dz0ny> $(this).find(".dz0ny"). = 2 dom lookupa
<dz0ny> $(".dz0ny") = 1 dom lookup
<miha> ampak, kaj če želiš samo dz0nya, ki je potomec od this? :)
<miha> ni vseeno .p
<miha> :p
<CrazyLemon> miha nism vedu da si tako zelo želiš dz0nya :>
<miha> lol
<miha> l8rz
<CrazyLemon> o/
<dz0ny> I have bad feeling about (zdej bom mogu pazit ad me kdo ne klonira)
<CrazyLemon> Inšpektorji pred kopalno sezono: Kopanja vam ne smejo zaračunavati!
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: dual boot na EliteBook8770w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40187/#p40187
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/20/4347540/samsung-qhd-high-resolution-ultrabook-display
<CrazyLemon> mmmmm
<Pepelka> Samsung beats Chromebook Pixel and Retina MacBook with new high-res laptop display | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Samsung is to unveil a new super-high resolution panel which could set the standard for notebook displays. This week, the company will launch a 13.3-inch QHD 3200 x 1800 panel with 276...«
<sterna> CrazyLemon: hm?
<sterna> men ga se nikol niso
<sterna> sam js se ne hodm v uno juho na obalo kopat :)
<sterna> lpo u bohn
<LorD_DDooM> Ali pa Kolpa, mmm
<sterna> kolpa je ok
<sterna> js froce ke pelem, pa jih voda noce odnest
<zdobersek> v raft jih das
<CrazyLemon> če ni vsaj 24° ni mmm
<CrazyLemon> no razn če imaš neopren gor.. pol je tudi 10° kul :)
<sterna> 24?
<sterna> toj za stare mame
<sterna> kar je nad 8 je luksuz, kar je nad 18 je pa kr suffer
<sterna> da tega da prsne bradavice ful bols zgledajo pr 14 k pr 24 sploh ne omenjam!
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.sdn.si/sn/img/13/141/635047326712656012_sam_3132.jpg
<sterna> looks legit
<sasa84> lol sterna @ prsne bradavice :P
<sterna> kaj
<sterna> a rabte slikce?
<dz0ny> opečnato zidane hiše my ass http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/130520232054-21-oklahoma-city-tornado-0520-horizontal-gallery.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dimnik je iz opek!
<sterna> i don't think it matters much at 200mph
<sterna> to je 350km/h
<dz0ny> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/130520232945-ap-22-oklahoma-city-tornado-0520-horizontal-gallery.jpg 4 stene
<dz0ny> streha bo Å¡la ostalo pa ostane
<dz0ny> ideje tle je da po zraku liti čim manj stvari
<sasa84> ja sterna, hočmo vidt tvoje niple!
<sasa84> to me je CrazyLemon našuntu da rečm :$
<CrazyLemon> /s/rabte/rabiš
<CrazyLemon> /s/hočmo/hočem
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t568178
<CrazyLemon> f yea!
<sterna> dz0ny: po zraku so letel avtomobili
<sterna> js sicer ne vem kako si ti predstavlas 350 km/h ampak to zdrzijo samo bajte z armiranimi stebri
<sterna> to je pa precej dalec od opek
<sterna> sasa84: jah loh poiscem
<sterna> mislm zihr mam kje
<sterna> tle se jih vid ce taprav moment pavzo stisnes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFAaDPpIUPc
<Pepelka> Hero Water Jumping - YouTube
<sterna> kok je voda mrzla se vid tut iz drugih delov telesa
<sterna> pa ce pavzo stiskate je verjetn nsfw
<sterna> bi blo vljudno da omenm
<dz0ny> ce pogledas prvo sliko boš videl da par stavb kljub temu da so lesene še stoji, mislim da je tveganje če se znajdeš v taki hiši precej manjše kot pa v leseni
<dz0ny> sem pa videl izračune, glede sile ki jo ustvari tornado na objekt
<sterna> mislis vecje?
<sterna> lesene hise so naceloma bolj odporne ker se les ne zdrobi
<sterna> je zelo elasticen
<sterna> zato so tut na potresnih obmocjih lesene hise najboljsa moznost
<sasa84> sterna, mene bl zanima, če gol skačeš ...:$
<sasa84> isto tud CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :$
<sterna> i do
<sterna> sasa84: zakaj te to zanima?
<sterna> kaksn pa nej bi?
<sasa84> lepe noge sterna !
<sterna> sej je se en video cak
<dz0ny> hm zgleda da so tudi zelo popustljivi pri dovoljenjih iz kakšnih materialov je lahko grajena hiša http://www.freep.com/article/20120327/OPINION05/120326047/Guest-commentary-Strong-building-codes-can-mitigate-tornado-damage?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|s
<Pepelka> Guest commentary: Strong building codes can mitigate tornado damage | Detroit Free Press | freep.com
<Pepelka> »The severity of this year�s tornadoes could mean that we are in for an even more devastating tornado season than last year when 550 people lost their lives and damages topped out at $28.7 billion. Mother Nature is clearly sending us a message and we need our lawmakers in Congress to respond with a national strategy that will make our communities safer from natural disasters.«
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMcUv2rhipU
<Pepelka> Hero HD on Seabed - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jumping off rocks in Bunculuka, Krk, Croatia«
<sasa84> ja sterna ...kle je blo pa vidt, d si nag :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je tud potrdil
<sterna> jah fkk
<sterna> ajde sibam domol
<zdobersek> OH NE, NAG!
<sterna> srecno
<zdobersek> edino posnetek mogoc ne bi bil potreben v HD :>
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, pa nek se vidi razkoš! :P
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam... pridn še pol zvečer nazaj
<sasa84> pridni bodte miškoti
<CrazyLemon> zdj je vidla lulčka in že mora šibat
<zdobersek> vse jasno.
<sasa84> verouk mam... in bom bla zihr čist zmešana, k mi bo pa hd podoba krožla po glav :$
<sasa84> ta*
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<dz0ny> hm sam da ji ne bodo hodile po glav ideje da bi se dotikala svojih učencev, pa bo vse prav
<dz0ny> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/49347903968/when-you-see-vagrant :)
<Pepelka> When you see Vagrant - DevOps Reactions
<Pepelka> »by progamier and fka«
<zdobersek> vagrant? why not chroot?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: dual boot na EliteBook8770w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40188/#p40188
<dz0ny> zato kr vagrant statičen, (maš vedno vsepovsod enako kopijo) tud čez 1 leto
<dz0ny> pač projekt je neka zakjučena celota
<dz0ny> čeprav docker je tud super kul
<dz0ny> docker bi bil zate
<dz0ny> k praviš da hočeš remote delat
<dz0ny> poženeš, pa se ti samo synca na aws
<dz0ny> mja github spet kašlja
<zdobersek> da vidimo ...
<zdobersek> niti ne, ampak ok
<zdobersek> sem vidu stvar omenjeno na HN, zgleda kul
<dz0ny> https://status.github.com/messages
<Pepelka> GitHub System Status
<dz0ny> !g vagrant-docker
<Pepelka> destructuring/vagrant-docker · GitHub https://github.com/destructuring/vagrant-docker
<zdobersek> yikes!
<dz0ny> hm še včeraj sem gledal
<dz0ny> the je zginilo
<dz0ny> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_yx4XxGhfL8J:https://github.com/destructuring/vagrant-docker+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=si&lr=lang_en%7Clang_sl
<Pepelka> destructuring/vagrant-docker · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Docker provider for Vagrant 1.1. Contribute to vagrant-docker development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> mja tip ne zna git uporabljat
<zdobersek> :/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: [13.04] Dualboot z Windows 8  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40189/#p40189
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: [13.04] Dualboot z Windows 8  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40190/#p40190
<dz0ny> crazy http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xTpceWd8UE4
<Pepelka> 5/20/13 Moore, OK Devastating Tornado - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Large, violent tornado plowed through Moore, OK. We intercepted the tornado from within a half mile by South Moore High School. Complete destruction...prayer...«
<zdobersek> 'Complete destruction...prayers needed!'
<dz0ny> "I don't understand the religious concept behind﻿ tornadoes."
<sterna> dz0ny: do you understand religious concept behind... _anything at all_?
<dz0ny> sterna: sam tam kjer mi paše
<dz0ny> em nagradno vprašanje kako je to naredil http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=PLbpi6ZahtOH6WFHf66kprO4Dh12TFJF6t&v=sascHoIYdTQ
<Pepelka> Drive Thru Floating Cup 3 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Learn Magic at http://www.penguinmagic.com Twitter: http://twitter.com/magicofrahat Facebook Group: http://www.facebook.com/Magic-of-Rahat«
<sterna> dz0ny: kje to :)
<CrazyLemon> howudodat
<CrazyLemon> dat motherfucker is a demon
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny huda!
<Matthai> hoj, ena informacija za ubuntu prevajalce: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1069019
<Pepelka> Bug #1069019 “[software-properties-gtk] can not delete, enable o...” : Bugs : “software-properties” package : Ubuntu
<Matthai> stvar je v tem, da pri upgradu installer stara skladišča onemogoči in doda komentar "onemogočeno" - č sesuje neko aplikacijo in theh vnosov ni več mogoče urejati
<Matthai> bi se dalo dati prevod "onemogoceno"?
<Matthai> ker bug očitno ne bo še lep čas popravljen...
<CrazyLemon> bom posredoval koordinatorju
<Matthai> tnx
<Matthai> ker je res zoprna napaka za povprečnega uproabnika, moraš k terminalu rešit
<dz0ny> https://dukgo.com/blog/xmpp-services-at-duckduckgo
<CrazyLemon> Matthai
<CrazyLemon> a je niz mogoče "onemogočeno ob nadgradnji na ..." ?
<Matthai> da
<Matthai> točno to
<Matthai> in "č" povzroča težave
<CrazyLemon> SloPrevajalci: [andrej.znidarsic] popravljeno od 13.04 naprej
<Matthai> btw, a 13.04 ima v GUI installerju res že podporo za fulld isk encryption?
<CrazyLemon> SloPrevajalci: [andrej.znidarsic] reči hvala matthaiju za report
<CrazyLemon> hvalaza report Matthai :>
<Matthai> np, saj drugače me je ta bug že 2x ob živce spravil
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ja.. naj bi mel full disk encryption 13.04
<dz0ny> https://kkinder.com/2013/05/21/leaving-googles-silo-alternatives-to-gmail-talk-calendar-and-more/
<dz0ny> Matthai: ^^ tole bo pa tebi všeč
<dz0ny> lnđ
<CrazyLemon> lnđ
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ve kdo koliko pride novo steklo za samsung nexus I9250xx ?
<Sky[x]> danes mam srecni dan dasem ga razbil :)
<CrazyLemon> not cheap :)
<CrazyLemon> piši na RAM2
<Sky[x]> 100eur pride nov zaslon zdj gledam
<Sky[x]> sicer je se v garanciji
<Sky[x]> sam pomoje ne spada an ?
<CrazyLemon> itak da ne :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-22
<dz0ny> jutr
<dz0ny> 0
<zdobersek>  d4n
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8
<Pepelka> The Black Keys - Lonely Boy (Official) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »© 2011 WMG "Lonely Boy" is the first single off the new album, El Camino. Download the album today - Subscribe for more new music: http://bit.ly/XcW3TT iTune...«
<miha> jutro
<dz0ny> life saver https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-history/obciceimmggglbmelaidpjlmodcebijb
<Pepelka> Chrome Web Store - Better History
<Pepelka> »A better look at your browsing history. The best searching, the sharpest interface, and the most useful filters - for your history.«
<CrazyLemon> better history bi mogu met že chrome sam
<CrazyLemon> to kar je zdaj not je porazno
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dz0ny> mhm, v bistvu te prisli da potem kr google uproabiš
<dz0ny> uporabiš
<dz0ny> zdej rabim Å¡e nekaj kar mi bo uredilo zaznamke po mesecih pa po site
<dz0ny> domeni
<dz0ny> pozna kdo
<dz0ny> .shrani devops http://devo.ps/blog/2013/03/06/troubleshooting-5minutes-on-a-yet-unknown-box.html
<zdobersek> Supposedly there were a lot of bankers at Bitcoin 2013, but I only met one, a 24-year-old New Yorker who works for one of the biggest investment banks in the world. "I’m a trader. I make shit go up and down," he said, by way of introduction.
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/21/4348064/why-wont-bitcoin-die
<Pepelka> Why won’t Bitcoin die? | The Verge
<Pepelka> »I attended the first Bitcoin World Conference and Expo, held in a second-floor meeting room in a midtown Manhattan hotel, on a Saturday in August 2011. The virtual currency was powering an...«
<sasa84> go zdobersek go zdobersek
<zdobersek> woop woop
<sasa84> *the đezva project*
<dz0ny> lol http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid2277491377001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAABvZFMzE~,IXjx0MpOF0rsEQgYIrxsaECo_gHwSrmR&bctid=2400243186001 [amy (from the baking company) bo ostal brez moža]
<Pepelka> Article player for Cipher 2013
<Pepelka> »Sami Bouzaglo, co-owner of the bakery featured on Fox’s “Kitchen Nightmares,” was at a deportation hearing.«
<zdobersek> ostala*
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> kafe Å¡e ni prijelo
<marinko> kateri zastonj app je najboljsi za delo z mailing listo?
<miha> http://www.minds.com/blog/view/83560/pizza-from-a-printer-nasa-to-spend-125000-funding-3d-food-production-project
<Pepelka> Minds | Pizza from a printer: NASA to spend $125,000 funding 3D food production project
<Pepelka> »NASA is funding research into 3D printed food which would provide astronauts with meals during long«
<CrazyMelon> .yt daddys groove stellar
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdAFEIpOe8Q
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, MišiLemon... kaj se je zgodilo s CrazyLemon ? :P
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: kaj naj bij se zgodilo? :)
<CrazyMelon> s/bij/bi
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyMelon> dolgcas ti jepamal bluzis ane
<CrazyMelon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, mal študiram, prpravlam zadeve za izpit... a ti veš kaj je to študiranje CrazyMelon ? :P
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: a si na faxu?
<CrazyMelon> nisi..
<CrazyMelon> js sm..torej ne bluzi :P
<CrazyMelon> l8r
<miha> dhbiker: dobr quit mesidž
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/showbiz/ljepotice/42835-bivsoj-slovenskoj-misici-bi-netko-trebao-dati-nesto-za-jesti-foto.html
<Pepelka> Premršava - Bivšoj slovenskoj misici bi netko trebao dati nešto za jesti (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »Bivša slovenska misica, 30-godišnja Iris Mulej, radi kao fotomodel pa sukladno tome svoje Facebook obožavatelje nerijetko iznenadi nekom golišavom fotografijom.«
<dhbiker> miha :D
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013052205918791
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: Razdejanje po Lampiončkih
<Pepelka> »Študentski domovi na Gosposvetski in Mariborski otok so včeraj bili v znamenju že tradicionalnih Lampiončkov, ...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Latest Chrome Release Fixes Ubuntu 13.04 Install Issue  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/J8JlxXHKaQg/chrome-fixed-for-ubuntu
<dejko72> http://www.tecmint.com/skype-4-2-released-install-on-ubuntu-debian-linux-mint-and-fedora/
<Pepelka> Skype 4.2 Released - Install on Ubuntu/Debian/Linux Mint and Fedora
<dz0ny> dejnko smo videli :)
<dejko72> dela
<dejko72> ja, sam men noče noben povedat  :P
<dz0ny> for new girl fans
<dz0ny> .y She & Him- I Could've Been Your Girl
<dz0ny> .y She & Him- I Could've Been Your Girl
<dz0ny> .yt She & Him- I Could've Been Your Girl
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY0w2s_r29Y
<dz0ny> kdaj so pa tale The Hangover Part III spacal
<dz0ny> .yt The Hangover Part III
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUUvJ3jGC4Y
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/d9eFAUo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja nism jaz kriv da vstaneš ob 9, essej oddaš pa ob 11
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ob 8ih sem se zbudu! :)
<dejko72> dz0ny ne morm se prijavit kot gost.  samo melje pa nič
<CrazyLemon> »Zvedeli smo, da je Hilda Tovšak odpotovala. S seboj je vzela samo diners kartico,«
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> "Nekdanja gradbena baronica je izginila, odvetnik Boris Kanduti jo je poskušal priklicati, a številke ne obstajajo več"
<dz0ny> to je prov absurd, 21 je Å¡e debatiral. 22 so pa vesoljci Å¡tevilko ukinili
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/8Sv6wXq.gif
<CrazyLemon> ahah
<CrazyLemon> stupid cat
<miha> .a sasa84
<breza>                        ___  _  _
<breza>                       / _ \| || |
<breza>   ___  __ _ ___  __ _| (_) | || |_
<breza>  / __|/ _` / __|/ _` |> _ <|__   _|
<breza>  \__ \ (_| \__ \ (_| | (_) |  | |
<breza>  |___/\__,_|___/\__,_|\___/   |_|
<breza>                                    
<breza>                                    
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Sikuli (Atomation Tool Using Images) 1.0.0 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/EMagwXDPl4Q/sikuli-atomation-tool-using-images-100.html
<sasa84> oj miha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/ste-se-kdaj-vprasali-kaksen-kruh-jemo.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Ste se kdaj vprašali, kakšen kruh jemo?
<Pepelka> »Če niste eden od tistih, ki si sami pečejo kruh, potem si boste to vprašanje verjetno pogosteje zastavljali, saj je nadzor nad peki pokazal, da jih le četrtina ne krši zakonodaje. Nadzor je pokazal, da je dejavnost pekarstva treba uvrstiti med dejavnosti z večjim tveganjem za zdravje potrošnikov.«
<CrazyLemon> haha..ko bi le vedli :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: 100 eur me pride display za zamenjat na ebayu :(
<Sky[x]> tako da razmislam da bi neki novga raje nabavu
<Sky[x]> sam S4 nima uradnih updejtov tko k nexus family to mi je bedno zdj
<Sky[x]> edin ce bi pocakov na novga nexusa grr
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ne bo novega nexusa
<CrazyLemon> nov nexus je s4 :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zakaj ne pišeš na RAM2 ? :)
<Sky[x]> sam s4 nima rednih updejtov kt nexus al bo mel ?
<Sky[x]> bom se njim pisal magar
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] če boš kupu prek google play storea..boš mel redne updejte
<CrazyLemon> ali pa takrat ko bo image zuni.. boš lahk flashal pa boš mogoče tudi dobu updejte
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ta S4 ki je ze zunaj ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej tega boš lahk flashal z uradnim google imagem ..
<Sky[x]> aha ql ql
<Sky[x]> pol lahko kupm kle v slo pa ga flasham
<Sky[x]> nice
<Sky[x]> da vidm ce je ze image
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ja.. sam to vzemi z rezervo :D
<CrazyLemon> to je moje predvidevanje da boš to lahk naredu
<CrazyLemon> ker bo hardware enak
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/15/4333716/galaxy-s4-stock-android-google-io-2013
<Pepelka> Google turns the Samsung Galaxy S4 into a Nexus phone, coming June 26th for $649 | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> 26. junij :)
<Pepelka> »Google just pulled out a Samsung Galaxy S4 on the Google I/O stage, but it's not like any S4 you've ever seen: It runs stock Android, is a completely unlocked device that comes with an unlocked...«
<sasa84> Sky[x], kaj ti je pa crknlo? a nexus?
<Sky[x]> sasa84, po tleh je padu :)
<sasa84> auč!
<Sky[x]> pa se mi je ekrancek zdrobil cist spodaj kjeri mas gumbe ponavadi na zaslonu
<sasa84> kolk pa je display? 200€?
<Sky[x]> 90 funtov
<Sky[x]> pa 30eur da ti en zamenja recimo :
<Sky[x]> :)
<sasa84> to je nek čez 100€...pa menjava...recmo okol 150
<Sky[x]> 130 nekje bi dal
<sterna> http://news-bar.hr/zanimljivosti/tomislav-karamarko-si-greskom-istetovirao-tita-mjesto-franje-na-prsa/
<Pepelka> Tomislav Karamarko greškom na prsa tetovirao Tita umjesto Franje | News-Bar.hr
<Pepelka> »Rakitje – Dok svira himna, Tomislavu Karamarku ispod ruke, iznad srca, proviruje ni manje ni više nego Josip Broz Tito. Rezultat je to nesretne zabune koja se dogodila prije pet mjeseci, a koju je sve do jučer šef HDZ-a čuvao u najstrožoj tajnosti. Karamarko je želio vječnu odanost i ljubav prema liku i djelu Franje [...]«
<sasa84> pa sej mislm če jst razbijem xperio u...d bi blo okol 150
<Sky[x]> mogu bi ga zavarvat
<Sky[x]> 15eur na leto te pride :)
<CrazyLemon> lol sterna :)
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8340739/Kdo-je-pomagal-Hildi-Tov%C5%A1ak-pri-pobegu
<Pepelka> Kdo je pomagal Hildi Tovšak pri pobegu? - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<sterna> ja kdo neki
<sterna> kdo se pa na tem kontinentu ukvarja s tihotapljenjem obsojenih kriminalcev v argentino? :)
<miha> udba?
<sterna> mislu sm krovno organizacijo
<sterna> ne njeno podruznco v jugi
<miha> kos?
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/cWOzxgg.jpg [nsfw] boobs
<miha> prostozidarska loža beograd?
<miha> dz0ny: kul
<dz0ny> mam Å¡e zdej mora k sem moral esej o clockwork orange napisat
<dz0ny> aka bizgeci
<dz0ny> s/mora/more
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/K9uePpz.jpg [ABC]
<dz0ny> ^^ če kdo rabi primer dobre pa slabe tipografije
<zdobersek> varnostnika vzadi, 'No, no, this is NOT true!'
<miha> sterna: http://www.sds.si/news/12319
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<Pepelka> »Dr. Matevž Tomšič: Napad na realnost«
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Pw4Xk7H.gif [star trek spoiler alert]
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Tomboy Lens Available For Ubuntu 13.04, Supports Dash Previews  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qy7t1mg3r74/unity-tomboy-lens-available-for-ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/941426_528173870578985_1368717500_n.jpg
<sterna> zakaj so pa vse tok cudn oblecene
<CrazyLemon> retro marathon? :)
<sterna> verjetn ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vroče jim je
<sasa84> ej dz0ny, mate že sneg? se lohk pridem sankat?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mark Shuttleworth Talks Mir, Ubuntu Touch & Mudslinging in the Community  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/e8Mqrq68M4I/mark-shuttleworth-on-mir-unity8-future
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://theworstdrug.com/#7059 [don't click]
<Pepelka> The Worst Drug
<zdobersek> kak surprise screamer vmes?
<dz0ny> hm random number generator me še ni razočarl :)
<zdobersek> v spodnjem desnem kotu je se soundtrack
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja sam ne za vse
<dz0ny> sasa84: o :)
<dz0ny> ne nimamo Å¡e snega
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny ol' buddy ol' buddy ol' pal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/mark-shuttleworth-on-mir-unity8-future
<Pepelka> Mark Shuttleworth Talks Mir, Ubuntu Touch Marketshare & Mudslinging | OMG! Ubuntu!
<Pepelka> »Following a new release of Ubuntu Mark Shuttleworth puts himself in front of the community for a Question & Answer session. This, folks, is what he had to say...«
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga počnejo na omgubuntu
<CrazyLemon> cpu is going crazy
<CrazyLemon> 60%+
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahk bi napisal Å¡e nsfw :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: resno? w? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek for sure
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa delaš ob osmih?
<zdobersek> fapfapfapfapfapfap
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kolesarim! oziroma počivam po kolesarjenju :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to se ne počne pred 10... k pol ne greš v nebesa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bridke solze tocim zarad tega ...
<zdobersek> LOSE YOSELF TO DANCE
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> dz0ny: http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/22/4356200/listen-to-giorgio-moroders-us-dj-debut-at-brooklyns-output-club?utm_source=feedly
<Pepelka> Listen to Giorgio Moroder's US DJ debut at Brooklyn's Output club | The Verge
<Pepelka> »If you're a fan of electronic, disco, or dance music, you'll probably enjoy the stylings of Giorgio Moroder — he's been an influential record producer, songwriter, and performer for nearly five...«
<sasa84> zdobersek, k si moj kofi badi...lohk tud jst fapfapfapfapfapfapfap delam namest tebe...
<sterna> a taka si.
<zdobersek> heheh
<zdobersek> hvala, ampak ne, hvala
<sasa84> sterna, zdobersek je moj kofi badi, ...
<sasa84> za frende vse
<sasa84> !
<zdobersek> ne bom te degradiral na tisti nivo
<sasa84> ok...sej lohk tega preskočva in greva na druzga :P
<sterna> ja sej razumem, sam sej ves kako je s temi handjobi
<sterna> ne tic ne mis
<sasa84> sterna, jst pa zdobersek hočva ostat deviška do poroke :P
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ja mislm
<sterna> zakaj se pol kr prec ne porocis
<sterna> pa je to zrihtan
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfD8L1euBuk wat
<Pepelka> Crazy Amy's Baking Company - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A little thing I started on Thrusday sometime after I watched this episode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XjgHEctcy0 ^^^ LINK TO ORIGINAL EPISODE ^^^ I jus...«
<sasa84> ej dz0ny , a tkole bodo zgledal tud tile sedanji diđeji čez 50 let? :)))
<dz0ny> sasa84: umek se počas bliža letom ko bo kak siv las :)
<sasa84> on ma že kr kšno čez 40 a ne
<dz0ny> wikipedia pravi 36, sem moral preverit :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> we are freeeeeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ... pa smo res?
<sterna> js sm
<sterna> dons sm sosolko z gimnazije srecal na kosilu
<sterna> je vprasala kako gre pa sm reku da ful dobr pa je rekla da wtf
<sterna> tega pa noben ne rece.
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<zdobersek> ziher si ji cel dan zabediru s tem
<msev> lol
<msev> ful pesimisti zgleda potem ostali sošolci
<msev> :D
<sterna> am
<sterna> afaik sm js najvecji pesimist
<sterna> ampak pac
<tinkster> There are two kinds of people: pessimists and stupid :}
<tinkster> How would you say that in Slovene?
<sasa84> lol dz0ny ...daft punk pa černobil ;)
<sasa84> kmal ti bo vrgl vn Å¡e CrazyLemon, k je glih rojen leta 86 :)
<CrazyLemon> true that!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: freeless much?
<CrazyLemon> ampak kak mesec preden se je zgodil černobil
<zdobersek> tinkster: obstajata dve vrsti ljudi - pesimisti in neumneži
<tinkster> Hvala lepa zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> tinkster obstajata dve vrsti ljudi - ostali ter janševci
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * CrazyLemon hides
<tinkster> People from jansev?
<tinkster> Heh
<zdobersek> cc miha
<zdobersek> a, ga ni :>
<zdobersek> mu bomo log pokazal :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tinkster> Who or what is janš?
<tinkster> Kdo ali kaj je?
 * tinkster shows his utter ignorance of all matters slovene
<kubanc> youtube Http/1.1 Service Unavailable
<kubanc> a se komu ne deluje?
<zdobersek> tinkster: it's political
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janez_Jansa
<Pepelka> Janez Janša - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> kubanc samo tebi :)
<dz0ny> kubanc: černobil dokumentarc gledam
<dz0ny> mogoče bo to krivo :)
<sasa84> nč miške..pridne bodte
<zdobersek> 'janševci' is a wordplay stemming from his surname, basically the nickname for his blind followers
<sasa84> čafči
<zdobersek> sasa84: kafchi
<sasa84> oo zdobersek
<tinkster> heh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: still @ w?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek break time
<zdobersek> you lucky bastard!
<CrazyLemon> i know!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj ješ na daljših turah...isostar?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: accelerade
<zdobersek> cornyje
<zdobersek> vcasih kak gel, ce se grem kaksno intenzivnost
<CrazyLemon> accelerade?
<zdobersek> pijem
<CrazyLemon> JEÅ 
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tale accelerade pa je nek fancy..s tako ceno upam da te nahrani :D
<zdobersek> zdej nameravam mal sam eksperimentirat z mesanjem svoje pjace
<CrazyLemon> jabolčnik + sol? :)
<zdobersek> maltodekstroza + sol + limona
<zdobersek> tule mas recept: http://cyclingtips.com.au/2013/05/diy-sports-nutrition/
<Pepelka> DIY Sports Nutrition | Cycling Tips
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje boš kupu maltodekstrin?
<zdobersek> hm, te praske jst kupujem v maxximum shopu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tole recimo http://www.maxximum-shop.com/?a=651&m=38&idk=
<Pepelka> Maxximum Shop
<zdobersek> 5kg za 22 eurov, pomojem zaloga kr traja
<CrazyLemon> u..to je pa ugodno
<CrazyLemon> fajn..pa brez poštnine
<sterna> js pojem eno frutabelo na 100km
<sterna> pa je cist dost.
<marko-_-> ej
<marko-_-> a vi uporabljate libreoffice?
<yang_> marko-_-: seveda
<yang_> pa lahko noc !
<marko-_-> sem nekaj hotel vprašat pa sem skužil
<marko-_-> mislim da se zdaj wordu lahko res za vedno odpovem
<marko-_-> lahko noč
<marko-_-> ej eno vprašanje
<yang_> ja '
<marko-_-> a hibernate je odvisno od softwara ali od hardwara?
<marko-_-> ker tukaj mam suspend pa hibernate sam hibernate ne morem označit
<marko-_-> na prejšnjem laptopu sem lahko
<marko-_-> ne podpirajo vsi laptopi?
<yang_> to mas v gnomeu ?
<yang_> ne poznam
<marko-_-> da
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] enastarakura: Re: [rešeno] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska - U 10.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40191/#p40191
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] enastarakura: Re: [rešeno] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska - U 10.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40192/#p40192
<CrazyLemon> Tako to je, če si čez 70 let in veš, da je pomoč za ubuntu uporabnika  vedno pri roki, če le vprašaš. Winse sem pa zavrgla pred petimi leti.
<CrazyLemon> haha..nona kr uporablja besedo 'winse'
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-23
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: [13.04] Dualboot z Windows 8  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40193/#p40193
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40194/#p40194
<dz0ny> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40195/#p40195
<miha> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> hejaaaa
<miha> wassa
<sasa84> jouuuu zdobersek maj kofi badi
<sasa84> *đezva*
<alfi> -.-;
<dz0ny> a je kdo shekal lugos.si
<dz0ny> al cemu arabic wording
<zdobersek> lugos.siria?
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> crazylemon a zdej mate v lugos sirsko sekcijo?
<sasa84> dz0ny, podpirajo sirsko opozicijo :P
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm? looks fine to me :)
<CrazyLemon> ko smo ze pri lugosu... kje za vraga je pa lynx
<dz0ny> sedaj je ok
<dz0ny> .shrani lugos-arabic http://db.tt/bEivoCvY
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-05-23 09:46:57.png
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9NjKgV65fpo
<Pepelka> My Last Days: Meet Zach Sobiech - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zach Sobiech is a 17 year old diagnosed with osteosarcoma, a rare form of bone cancer. With only months to live, Zach turned to music to say goodbye. Zach tu...«
<sterna> http://nasencnistranialp.si/post/51126999160/drzavni-tozilec-zvonko-fiser-pojasnjuje-delo-tozilstva
<Pepelka> Na senčni strani Alp — Državni tožilec Zvonko Fišer pojasnjuje delo tožilstva
<sasa84> a .shrani tud dela al kaj? :P
<sasa84> pišuka so naši boti brihtni
<miha> sasa84: dan
<miha> sterna: prav neverjetni so... pravosodni minister brani kriminalce :D
<miha> sterna: http://www.finance.si/8340749/Senko-Pličanič-stopil-v-bran-Hariju-Furlanu
<Pepelka> Senko Pličanič stopil v bran Hariju Furlanu - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<miha> golazen je ratala samozavestna
<miha> še pretvarjajo se ne več
<zdobersek> miha: a lahk citiras to branjenje?
<sterna> a dej ga lomt no
<miha> po tem ko tožilec namerno hildo spusti iz zapora, namesto da bi ga minister pozval k takojšnjemu odstopu (pred kriminalno preiskavo), ga zagovarja, da je pač napakica to
<sterna> fantje kolaborantje zdej radi mal nakladajo
<miha> lej, to ne more bit naključje
<miha> tolk nesposobni Å¡e levaki niso
<sterna> ja sej ni, ampak ni nc narobe
<sterna> ker to so vse nasi
<sterna> odkar ni vasih na oblasti gre vse bols.
<miha> lol, no saj... podpiraš kriminalce sterna
<sterna> mhm, seveda
<zdobersek> miha: dej ... citiri
<sterna> ti jih pa ne!
<sterna> ti samo lopove in goljufe
<sterna> kriminalcev v splosnem, kar nesposobnezi zagotovo so, pa ne.
<miha> zdobersek: preberi članek
<sasa84> mihi živjo, si kej priden?
<miha> sasa84: srednje
<sasa84> hm...
<sterna> zali lik in delo ne vem koga ze
<sterna> miha: a unga hrvata k si je dal titota utetovirat si vidu
<zdobersek> miha: sem bral, 'vsak dela napake' ni nobeno branjenje
<sasa84> joj, ne politke :P
<sterna> to da so hildo spustil iz zapora ni nobena napaka
<zdobersek> fwiw, tozilec sam ponuja odstop, zakaj bi ga senko se dodatno silu? prej ga hvali za tak odnos
<sterna> jansa jo je bailal da ne bi prevec povedala
<sasa84> a ni bolš d daje sterna gor svoje filmčke kok se gol kopa? ^^
<sterna> a bi jih se
<sasa84> :$
<sterna> sej pomoje mam se ksnga
<sasa84> če ej bla kao procesna napaka... se mormo pa tud v red spravt, d tazga ne delamo... naloga tožilca je, d po pravu enga not pošlje, naloga odvetnika, da pa enga po pravu ohran zuni :)
<sasa84> pol pa...kar prevaga ;)
<dz0ny> če hočete bit produktivno dejte tejle pomagat https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40192/#p40192
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska - U 10.10 (Stran 1) - Programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<sasa84> je pa res... draga iustitia ma prevezane oči in tehtnica visi na eno stran...
<sasa84> dz0ny, a se je njej zgodil kej podobnga kt z ubsjem od kolega?
<dz0ny> hm, meni se zdi da ona odklopi, ko še piše podatke na disk (v win to)
<dz0ny> sasa84: aja, včeraj sem jih slišal od mati kdaj sem bil jaz v rakeku :) vsega kriva vida
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska - U 10.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40196/#p40196
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [13.04] Dualboot z Windows 8  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40197/#p40197
<sasa84> haha, a ja dz0ny ? :)
<sasa84> morm vido res povprašat kakšen učenc si biu :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: pravjo da baraba pa pretepač :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, neb ti tega pripisala :)
<miha> zdobersek: ti pogojni odstopi so prav žaljivi. najprej naj odstopi, potem se naprej menimo.
<miha> v civiliziranih državah ne bi "čakal rezultatov preiskave"
<miha> samo v slovenistanu je tak
<dz0ny> sasa84: mislim da je imela z mano najmanj problemov :)
<sterna> miha: mhm, ampak ni hotu odstopt, zato so ga pa odstavl.
<sterna> jansa to, valda.
<sterna> bi bil rad ko tito, pa mu ne ratuje
<sterna> premalo las, i guess
<miha> sterna: lol ja, janšo so odstavl zarad KPK, takrat so bili Virantovi tako načelni, zdaj ko so pri rdečih so pa pridno tiho. one-term-party
<miha> verjetno jim je to jasno, pa bi radi nagrabili, kolikor lahko
<sterna> a ti si kdaj dvomil v to?
<sterna> pod janso pac jansa pobere 85%
<sterna> pod temi pa loh precej vec zbarantajo
<miha> šuštaršič je bil dober minister. ostali veseli viranti so direkt za v arest.
<sterna> jansa je skrt pa se noben ga ne mara
<sterna> ne more obljubit
<sterna> da bo v naslednjem mandatu do konca placal podkupnine
<sterna> jankovic pa lahko
<sasa84> dz0ny, men se zdi, da si bil en tak bl tih fantek... doma pa skoz za kompom :)
<sasa84> se motim? :)
<miha> sterna: prej ali slej bo janković visel na kaki vrbi.
<zdobersek> to pa najboljs kr na policijo prjavt
<zdobersek> al pa direkt na PS, da organizirajo secnjo vrb
<miha> :D
<sterna> miha: zakaj pa bi?
<sterna> a je kej narobe naredu?
<miha> a je kaj prav naredu?
<zdobersek> odstopu je kot predsednik stranke
<sterna> ne spomnim se da bi kaj prav naredu
<sterna> ampak narobe tut ni, tko da je ocitno cist po nasih standardih
<sterna> ne pa ta jansa, k vse narobe nardi.
<sterna> men dviga davke.
<sterna> nej jih seb
<miha> lol
<miha> tvoji zvišujejo davke
<dz0ny> sasa84: kmečki fantič sem bil, ko so drugi igral igrce sem jih tudi jaz :) je pa res da sem urejal spletno stran od šole
<sasa84> oooo
<sterna> miha: men je sam jansa dvignu davk
<sasa84> dz0ny, sej kle smo vsi bl kmečki fantiči in dekline... mi smo še poznal kaj pomen zuni se igrat :D
<sterna> pa zakompliciru en kp stvari.
<sterna> ojej no sasa84
<sasa84> sterna, midva z dz0ny se pogovarjava o naših krajih :)
<sterna> ja vem sam jsm iz ljubljane pa kao mestno dete
<sterna> pa smo vceri s pamzi cel popoldan po blatu ril
<sterna> ni se kej dost spremenil v zadnjih 5000 letih
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> sam sterna priznej... današnji otroc majo porajsana kolena, če se slučajno ob mizo not zadanejo... mi smo bli skoz nek porajsani :)
<sasa84> če en druzga, k smo z bicikli skakal pa si kej prebil :)
<sasa84> zdej vidm kle, d eni mulci Å¡e bicikla skor ne znajo vozt
<dz0ny> sasa84: hehe, od kolesarskih pa motorskih podvigov mam ker ene par prask pa odrgnin
<sasa84> dz0ny, 2x prebito čelo zarad skakanja z biciklom :P
<sasa84> kar se tiče pa frčota... pa sem se sam parkrat spekla ob auspuh :P
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> moji froc so skos razbiti
<sterna> sej mi jih bo socialna hmal pobrala
<sterna> upam :)
<dz0ny> pa tud ti okoliški mulci so še isti, sam namest štirk so popularne kroske :)
<sterna> jsm se tut speku ob auspuh
<sterna> moji otroc naujo mel nc tega srajna
<sterna> je prenevarn
<sterna> mal kukijov pa bojo lepo u travci lezal pa se smejal
<zdobersek> heheh
<zdobersek> tud jst prslonu nogo ob fergajzer
<zdobersek> ubistvu me je kolega s stirko domov vozu, pa nama je spodnesl zadnje kolo na spolzki travi
<sasa84> jst sm mela frčota... pol sm pa v prvem letniku dobila skuter :)
<sterna> to so ta obhajila vasa ane
<sterna> jsm mel "super de luxe"
<zdobersek> hahah
<sterna> pa blatnik mi je odpadu
<sasa84> sterna, noup... skuter sem dobila, ker sem v 1. letniku fasala dva popravca...fotr je reku, d nej bo za vzpodbudo
<sterna> al zakramenti al kako se temu rece
<sasa84> sej vem...zanimiv vzgojni princip
<sterna> aja
<sasa84> za birmo sem dobila pa komp
<sasa84> daljnega leta 96
<sterna> jsm dobu v petem razredu za odlicn uspeh kolo
<sasa84> še k jerovšku smo ga šli naročt
<sterna> pol pa nc vec
<sasa84> jst sm bicikl dobila v tretjem al 4.
<sterna> aja ne jsm ga prej mel sam pac
<sterna> bl mejhnga
<sterna> s tem se je dal pridt do rakitne recimo
<sterna> z unimi prej pa ne
<dz0ny> hm men se je uspelo vedno nekje urezat, odrgnit, opeč. Si pa nikoli nisem nič zlomu. Near death experience sem imel
<sasa84> jst sam eno koščico, k sm ruknla z rolerji...14 dni gipsa na roki
<dz0ny> pa ko sem padel z drevesa
<sasa84> NDE si mel?
<dz0ny> spomim se samo zvezdic, pa sosedo k je kričala. pol je bla tema, pol pa neki obrazi ko so me gledal
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> js tut se nism nc zlomu
<sterna> near death pa uh
<sterna> velikrat :)
<dz0ny> nisem pa nobenega tretjega bitja pa to videl, tko da pol glih nisem verje župniku ko je o angelih razlagal
<sasa84> dz0ny, kaj pa white light pa to? :P
<sasa84> zvezdic...hm
<dz0ny> sasa84: em zvezdice pol k sem k seb prišel
<sasa84> dante vsak svoj spev konča s "stelle"...mogoče bo kej na tem :P
<sterna> white light vids kadar kisika zmanjkuje
<sterna> kadar skp pades zarad drugih razlogov je pa tema
<dz0ny> mhm, al pa zaradi očesnega živca
<zdobersek> dalec od NDEja, ampak mene je enkrat v spovednici skup vrgl :>
<dz0ny> zaradi udarca
<zdobersek> zupnik je delu dolge izpovedi, pa mi je po ~20min zraka zmanjkal
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol, men se je kadilnica vžgala ker sem jo preveč zakuril :)
<dz0ny> kot ministrant to
<sterna> kok sm hvalezen da sm iz komunisticne familije
<sterna> pa mi ni blo treba skoz to sranje
<sterna> juga je pa tut ze propadla k bi se mogle obveznosti zacet
<sterna> win-win
<zdobersek> baje je zupnik cel presran skocu iz spovednice
<sterna> hvalezen bogu, jasno.
<zdobersek> je pa potem superreligijozna stara mama doma vrtala v mene, kaj za kurca sem mel za spovedat
<sasa84> hahahahaha zdobersek
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sterna> a si povedu da si mel analni spolni odnos s personifikacijo hudica.
<dz0ny> sterna: sej kot ministrant maš kr dost privilegijev (izlete, kosila, letno plačilo)
<CrazyLemon> kako se že restarta unity..gdm restart ?
<sasa84> unity --restart ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: compiz -replace
<sterna> dz0ny: ja sej kot partijski funkcionar tut
<zdobersek> sudo `rm rf /; reboot now`
<sterna> dz0ny: kr poglej janeza janso.
<sasa84> zdobersek, ne bit tko žlehtkan z rf :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kick bi dobu.. če bi se mi le dalo opat :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OP ME INSTEAD!
<sasa84> lohk tud mene op-kaš CrazyLemon
<sasa84> dz0ny, kok se ti pa lohk kadilnca vžge? :)
<dz0ny> sterna: mja tist so bl kaki skavti ko so mal preveč politični pa fuknjeni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne morem dostopat do alt-f2 tko da ne morem zalaufat compiz --replace
<sterna> jsm su v cerkve sam na ksnih arhitekturnih ekskurzijah pa to
<sterna> pa k sm ksne poroke fotografiru
<dz0ny> sasa84: od ostankov prejšnje smole, pol sem pa več tablet dal ker sem bl pozno prišel
<sasa84> :))))))))))))))
<sasa84> je mohl pa kurt a? :D
<sasa84> mogl
<dz0ny> rečmo da sem oblak dima postal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,  unity --reset ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne želim resetirat nastavitve..sam ponovno zagnat :)
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu unity restart
<Pepelka> How do I restart an Unity session from the terminal? - Ask Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/38579/how-do-i-restart-an-unity-session-from-the-terminal
<dz0ny> lightdm je sedaj
<dz0ny> ni več gdm
<sasa84> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset/apps/compiz-1   a to Å¡e dela CrazyLemon ?
<sterna> heavydm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa to mi povej je bela cesta :D
<sasa84> waw, OP CrazyLemon
<sasa84> oooo packonko
<sasa84> bogi zdobersek :(
<zdobersek> lesson learned!
<CrazyLemon> i doubt it
 * sasa84 skuha kavico, da potolaži zdobersek 
<CrazyLemon> maps preview is here
<dz0ny> eh 11:51:38 up 1367 days, 22:46,  2 users,  load average: 2.13, 2.31, 1.91
<dz0ny> pol se pa eden odloč apache pognat gre pa vse v pm
<sterna> a to je kao visok load al kaj
<sterna> kok je pa cpujov?
<dz0ny> 4 je
<dz0ny> preveč rama je šlo
<sasa84> hah, najdli so hildo tovšak na japonskem, ma spremenjeno ime... takura fulkrade :D
<dz0ny> hm TCP: Peer ip:60058/80 unexpectedly shrunk window 3529910787:3529913691
<dz0ny> the hell is that
<dz0ny> nč posebenga očitno, moving on
<sterna> nc posebnega ni
<sterna> nasledn tcp paketk je mel manjsi window
<dz0ny> mhm, samo en ip je bil
<sterna> to je kr pogosto, ne vem ker ip stack je tko broken
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> sterna: a se da nakdandno pogledat kdo pa kdaj je kak user pognal ukaz vi history
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> ce nimas selinux auditinga pol bl ne
<dz0ny> s/vi/via je blo mišljeno
<dz0ny> zdej sem spremenil obliko zapisa loga
<sterna> aja bash history?
<sterna> tam ni timestampov
<dz0ny> da se nastavit z HISTTIMEFORMAT
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tebe dejansko spusti v nove maps
<dz0ny> ker mene kjub temu da mam povabilo ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<CrazyLemon> kr kul je..sam pač.. zelo stari zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e bing ma posodobljene
<CrazyLemon> weird shit is going on
<CrazyLemon> ko sm kliknu na x pri transmissionu se kr unity restarta
<sasa84> đizs krajst CrazyLemon ...ic d devil himself!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ask for cookies
<CrazyLemon> +him
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, SillyLemon... a si dns v lj?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bom vsak dan bil v lj
<sasa84> ju sak!
<CrazyLemon> so do you!
<sasa84> sm te misnla pred faksom prčakat...pa zgleda d nau nč :P
 * CrazyLemon  unzips his pants
<sasa84> zip it :S
<sasa84> o yang :)
<sasa84> where is ying??
<sterna> other side of the planet
<sasa84> nč miške, šibam na fax
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zapni si že šlic, presneta ušesa!
<sasa84> Juhuuuuuuuuz
<sterna> a je dolgocasn faks
<sasa84> Sem na kofetu, ob stire zacnem:-)
<sterna> that bad, eh?
<sasa84> Lol;-)
<sasa84> Al mi nc ne manka sterna;-)
<sterna> sej vem sej vem
<sterna> tut js se mam super
<sasa84> Hvalabogu d je zaenkrat tko a ne sterna... No, ti odstej hvalabogu;-)
<sterna> a nis prej vidla
<sterna> k sm reku hvalabogu da sm se rodil u komunisticni familiji
<sterna> da mi ni blo treba teh farov poslusat
<sasa84> Razlicn od farmojstrov ves...
<sterna> ja sam js farske bande nocm poslusat
<sterna> fajmostri so sam cherry on the top
<sasa84> Nas podpira zensko duhovnistvo in homo poroke, pa cudn glefa, ce mekdo omen vzdržnost pred poroko
<sasa84> Mas pa take, k pogledas na koledar, ce smo res v 21.st
<sterna> sej ga bojo ekskomuniciral
<sterna> k bo nasledn papez
<sasa84> Hehe;-)
<sasa84> Ves kaj:.. On je svobodn, odprt duh
<sasa84> Pa zna sklincat v nedelo pr pridigi ksno pismo slov.skofov
<sterna> js bi se mu zihr zdel cudn, k sm se devicnik po sodobnih standardih.
<sasa84> Lej sterna, on nima problema s folkom;-)
<sterna> ja k se ni mene srecu
<sasa84> On dobi ospice sam ob ksni omejeni pameti... Pa je vseen glede strani
<miha> sterna: http://www.sds.si/news/12328
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<Pepelka> »Dr. Boštjan M. Turk: Organizirana anarhija«
<sterna> ah, ti danasnji akademiki
<sasa84> Lol:-)
<yang> s kerim turkom je pa ta turk v zlaht
<sasa84> Ataturkom ze ne:-)
<yang> sasa tole berem neki, kaksna je krscanska razlaga da zivali nimajo duse, eni pravjo da zato k jih hocjo jest
<miha> sasa84: ;)
<miha> sasa84: ;)
<miha> yang: seveda imajo živali dušo. pujsek gre v nebesa, ti pa njegove zemeljske ostanke poješ
<miha> ane sasa84
<sterna> cunika
<yang> hehe
<yang> ne jst zelim uradno verzijo od sase slisat
<yang> ziher je razlog zakaj naj zivali ne bi imele duse v krscanski religiji
<zdobersek> ker ne morejo v nedeljo pustit par cekinckov v cerkvi?
<yang> hehe
<yang> sveto pismo pravi ne ubijaj, tolmaci se ga pa zgleda po svoje
<sterna> a da bi kr pustu komarja da ti kri pije
<sterna> problem je da se moznost okuzbe z limsko boreliozo povecuje s casom vboda
<sterna> neki mors narest
<miha> sterna: http://www.sds.si/news/12328
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<sterna> god? heaven? soon?
<Pepelka> »Dr. Boštjan M. Turk: Organizirana anarhija«
<sterna> miha: sej sm ze odgovoru na to
<miha> sterna: http://www.sds.si/news/12327
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<yang> hehe, ja tko je bil narjen, to je njegova vloga na tej zemli da pije kri
<Pepelka> »Eva Irgl:«
<miha> napaka pr copypaste :D
<sterna> Eva Irgl: <silence>
<sterna> sounds legit
<sterna> kaj pa nej rece
<yang> kaj mate tolk proti sds, a je zdaj bolje k je slovenija vzela puf?
<sterna> "v javnem podjetju sem koncno zaposlila nesposobno sestro, zdej ji pa grozijo da ji bodo placo znizal"
<yang> pa da je pred bankrotom
<sterna> yang: sej pod sds je tut vzela puf
<sterna> pa tut dokapitalizirala nlb
<sterna> pa tut dvignla davke
<sterna> pa tut zaposlila familije od vseh k so se dost slinl okol velikih rib
<sterna> cesar zdej ne vidm, prej pa sem
<sterna> je pa "domobranci: slabo nam gre zarad komunistov; komunisti: slabo nam gre zarad izdajalcev"
<sterna> hvala bogu.
<yang> zato k so levi ze desetletja prej kradli to so vsi bivsi komunajzarji
<sterna> ne vem od kje teb ta podatek
<sterna> tle je bla leta 44 puscava s par rusevinami sem pa tja
<sterna> potem so pa prsli komunisti in zgradili novi svet
<sterna> sole, vrtce, tovarne, lunaparke
<sterna> pol je pa prsla ta banda fasisticna in vse prodala.
<sterna> lopovi.
<sterna> tak je evangelij po moji babici tko da
<sterna> don't you dare question anything
<yang> heh jst sem tak evangelij celo mladost poslusal na koncu se je pa izkazalo da so jih vse nategnl
<sterna> js nism tega natega vidu
<yang> v vsakem politicnem sistemu je elita, tut v komunizmu je bla, sam bognedaj da si kaj zinu, si sel prec kamne za par let prelagat
<sterna> dokler so vsi v igri to ni nateg
<sterna> pol k zacnejo vn hodt pa pac
<sterna> insiderji prvi zvejo da se bo podrl
<sterna> pa profitirajo s tem
<sterna> jansa, bivsi partijski funkcionar
<sterna> brejc, bivsi agent udbe
<miha> yang: komunisti ne bodo tega nikoli priznali, zaman se trudiš s sterna
<sterna> vinko, bivsi milicnik
<sterna> kr huda banda
<sterna> ni cudn da so med najbogatejsimi politiki v tej drzavi
<yang> sterna ce si se hotel kakorkoli javno angazirat si pac moral bit v partiji takrat
<sterna> nonsense
<sterna> pucnik ni bil
<sterna> makaroviceva ni bla
<yang> pucnik je emigriral v nemcijo
<sterna> mhm
<yang> umetniku so bli pa vecinona trn v peti
<sterna> ampak ni bil v partiji
<sterna> ja sej makarovicki so zrihtal da je bla marginalc prakticno do konca juge
<sterna> pol je pa nenadoma postala znana pa cenjena
<sterna> zdej je pa ne marajo k jim je nerodn k jim v ksiht pove "sej to ste mi vi zrihtal, bedniki"
<yang> mozno
<sterna> ker so pac cist isti ldje k prej
<yang> mi smo brali njene pravlce kot otroci ze
<sterna> no, razn jankovica, on ni bil partijski vodja, on je ze od skos taprav serif
<miha> škoda da je taka tečna stara baba ratala
<sterna> to pomoje zato k ni mela otrok
<sterna> sam v resnici ni tecna stara baba
<yang> hehehe
<sterna> sam kadar jo sprasujejo novinarji
<yang> men je ona ok
<sterna> se pa kr razjezi ponavad
<sterna> kar pr danasnjih novinarjih niti ni tok narobe
<sterna> nepismeni vsi po vrst
<yang> ne morm se spomnt s kerim umetnukom sta mela razmerje
<sterna> hm
<sterna> afaik si je ona kr z vsakim k ji je bil lustn
<sterna> prvoscla
<yang> z enim je zivela
<sterna> and why shouldn't she
<sterna> aja to pa ne vem
<sterna> z ogorevcom?
<yang> ko je bla mlada pa fejst kot na uni vinylki
<sterna> jah sej je se zdej fejst
<sterna> no uglavnm
<sterna> js komunistom loh zamerm edin human rights pa transparency
<sterna> vse ostalo so si cist ok zamisll
<sterna> ce neb to zajebal sploh nebi bil proti
<yang> sem mel kr problem njen cd dobit
<yang> en drug je bil sam morda bom mimo vsekal alojz renula
<yang> skoda da je chavez umrl, ceprav je rekel lani da je zdrav ko riba
<yang> on je mel neko novo verxijo socializma
<yang> tist bi morda celo delovalo
<yang> sigurno so bli pa odnosi med ljudmi v jugo soocializmu boljsi kot so danes
<yang> ko je druzba tako razslojena
<sterna> nah
<sterna> naftni socializem itak vedno dela
<sterna> kr poglej norvesko
<sterna> tak welfare state da se venezuela skrije
<yang> stanovanja so bila in sluzbe tudi
<yang> ddans pa ce si revez si res najebal
<sterna> se irak ni tok skesiral
<sterna> v folk
<yang> skandinavoja je edini svetovni model ki se deluje za populacijo, z globalizacijo pa se tudi to sesuva, zadnjic so imigrantje nekaj pozigali na svedskem
<sterna> ma to je nonsense da se sesuva
<sterna> pa kaj pol ce imigrantje nekaj pozigajo
<sterna> v parizu so tut 15 let nazaj razsul par tisoc avtomobilov
<sterna> big deal.
<sterna> tok se jih vsak mesec razsuje na cestah
<sterna> pac folk je protestiru ker so polcaji enmu vdrl v flat in ga ustrelil
<yang> no sej tam so se danes problemi
<sterna> ja jasno
<sterna> ampak problemi so povsod kjer je taka revscina
<sterna> pa cist zravn tak luksuz
<sterna> jebiga, socialni prepad je zajebana rec
<yang> k francija ma ogromno imigrantov
<yang> na finskem recimo je baje samo 2% tujcev
<sterna> ja, ampak to ni problem, ce mas velik imigrantov
<sterna> avstralija jih ma precej vec kot francija, problemov pa precej manj
<yang> folk rine gor na norvesko zdej, k primankuje delovne sile, drugod je vec ali manj ze zasiceno, grki, portugalci, spanci so ze pred casom imigriral
<yang> svica ma 3% brezposelnost
<yang> kar je malo napram evropski uniji
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> sam norveska ma ful strog immigration policy
<sterna> breivik se sicer ne strinja, ampak on je mogoce mal biased.
<yang> sam tezko da bos dobil delovno dovoljenje za svivo
<yang> verjetno je podobno za ostale drzave izven eu, islandija, norveska
<sterna> ja jaz ne
<sterna> mislm
<yang> pa tut bit 9 mescov v mrazu ce nis navajen ni glih lustno, sam ce nimas alternative nardis tudi ta kompromis
<sterna> ce bi jaz sel tja delat bi mi itak zrihtal
<sterna> men je mraz awesome
<sterna> pa norveska kultura na splosno tut kr nice
<sterna> na islandijo bi su tut za ksn let, dve
<yang> ma ti si stokovnjak to je drugace, strokovjake rabjo
<sterna> ampak najbrz bomo sli kr vsi skp na novo zelandijo
<yang> ja o n, sem dost  dobrga slisu
<yang> nz
<yang> ceprav tist je antipode od slovenije, vprasanje ce se sploh kdaj vrnes
<yang> delec je
<yang> evropa je le evropa
<yang> mi pravi kolega iz melburna da je zajeban dobit nek job tut tam, pa je kr IT guru
<yang> da je spisal 200 prosenj
<yang> nc baterija je na koncu, lp!
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> 200 prosenj? :)
<sterna> zakaj bi pa prosnje pisal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nklansek/musguard-a-removable-rollable-bicycle-fender
<Pepelka> MUSGUARD: A removable, rollable bicycle fender by Niko Klansek — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Smart and elegant solution for protecting your back when riding on wet and muddy roads.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: [13.04] Dualboot z Windows 8  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40198/#p40198
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40199/#p40199
<sterna> tle v officu je meu en musguard s prvega production runa
<sterna> sam je prodal bajk z njim vred
<Milan-86> Pozdrav
<sterna> zdravo
<Milan-86> kako ste?
<sterna> odlicno
<sterna> ampak se odpravljam domov
<sterna> se beremo pozneje
<sterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtlxIcN_tAM
<Pepelka> iNotRacist - Thingstarter (A Kickstarter Parody) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM Like us on FACEBOOK: http://on.fb.me/MfBtki Follow us on TWITTER @AboveAverage: http://bit.ly/XFiEe3...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon && other kolesarji http://i.imgur.com/oRhpdcu.jpg
<zdobersek> meh
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/oo3N60V.jpg fun
<lynxlynxlynx> youwho
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 2 expensive :)
<CrazyLemon> lynx wb! :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> upam, da prinašam sonce
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne smeš dajat p0rn fotk na kanal :P
<sasa84> ooooo lynxlynxlynx heloooouuuuuu
<Matthai> eno vprašanje... updatal sem na 13.04, pa opažam, da mi ga unity neki lomi. Recimo izginilo je prikazovanje oken, ko pritisnem alt-tab.
<Matthai> mislim, zadeva je delala, ampak po par suspendih ne dela več
<dz0ny> sasa84: no bom pa take http://i.imgur.com/gUguylc.jpg
<sasa84> hahahahaha :D
<zdobersek> 'baptized'
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> arswee
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=piSTemgROSo
<Pepelka> Morgan Freeman Falls Asleep On TV - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Morgan Freeman was being interviewed on a morning show and fell asleep!!! Thanks to JACK for posting it on their site!!! http://jackseattle.cbslocal.com/2013...«
<CrazyLemon> now you see me-- zgleda hud movie
<yang> Fata se žali svom Husi:
<yang> - "Od kad sam se za tebe udala živim kao Pepeljuga, perem, kuham, peglam, čistim, ti me samo psihički zlostavljaš....."
<yang> Huso če:
<yang> -" Pa što hočeš,obečao sam ti da češ živjeti kao u bajci"
<Milan-86> Zar zena ne treba da pere, kuva (kuha), cisti i ostalo? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] enastarakura: Re: [rešeno] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska - U 10.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40200/#p40200
<yang> Milan-86: sve to slovenci rade :)
<Milan-86> yang, jel koristis mozda Ubuntu 13.10?
<yang> ne
<Milan-86> moja greska, 13.04, na raring ringtail sam mislio
<yang> ne koristim ubuntu
<Milan-86> primetio sam bug u 13.04, kad se instalira Nvidia drajver, javlja se kernel panic prilikom boot-a, ne uvek
<yang> ali ti slobodno pitaj, sta te zanima ?
<yang> jesi gledao bug tracker ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska - U 10.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40201/#p40201
<Milan-86> na jednom mestu sam naso da je u pitanju kernel bug i da se instalira mainline 3.9 kernel
<Milan-86> i nista vise
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] enastarakura: Re: [rešeno] [10.10] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40200/#p40200
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [10.10] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40201/#p40201
<yang> jesi probao
<Milan-86> da, ali tad se javlja drugi problem, kernel 3.9 ima novu verziju audio drajvera koja utrokuju tisi zvuk
<yang> :(
<Milan-86> koji distro ti koristis?
<yang> trisquel
<yang> to ti je kao ubuntu, osim da je FREE
<Milan-86> jel koristi KDE?
<yang> mozes koristit i KDE
<yang> ali mislim da mu je default gnome
<Milan-86> ne volim gnome 3, jes da mogu da instakiraju ekstenzije razne, ali ne odgovara mi nikako :)
<yang> pa nema problema, ja ne koristim ni gnome ni kde
<yang> mozes stavit bilo koji drugi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: Manjka Unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40202/#p40202
<Milan-86> kako ide prodaja windows 8 OS-a u sloveniji?
<yang> nemam pojma
<Milan-86> proizvodjaci laptopova su poceli da ga namecu
<yang> kupio sam neki laptop i doslo je sa Win 8, ali sam ga brisao
<Milan-86> pametno!
<yang> sretan sam da sve radi sa trisquelom
<Milan-86> windows 8 je vise za tablet uredjaje
<dz0ny> http://www.eurovisionista.com/articles/eurovision-2013-corruption-allegations-must-be-dealt-with-now-through-full-transparency.aspx gee
<Pepelka> Eurovision 2013: Corruption allegations must be responded to now through full transparency.
<Pepelka> »Given the current unprecedented level of media scrutiny regarding potential corruption in the Eurovision Song Contest voting, the EBU must immediately release the full split results for each country. Not a month after the contest as usual, by which time said results can theoretically be fiddled so as to be mathematically plausible. Now. The situation demands it.«
<zdobersek> ukint to sranje
<sasa84> dz0ny, pa sej so rezultati po državah kdo je kolk dal
<sasa84> sej takoj objavjo po finalu
<dz0ny> ja sam ne povejo kok je bilo sms glasov
<dz0ny> kolk pa od režije
<dz0ny> kao nočjo izdat gledanosti :)
<dz0ny> režija ima preferenčni glas
<dz0ny> pa un debakle ko je nena narobe povedal :P
<dz0ny> povedala
<dz0ny> aj še to  "1. Serbia has a border with Romania. 2. Romanian minority lives in Serbia. 3. Romanian entry was popular on rankings in Serbia. 4. Romania got zero points from Serbia. [...] Votes for Serbia were rigged as well. No one I know of voted for Denmark while a lot of them voted for Italy and Romania, Romania in particular. Romania got ZERO points from Serbia? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING? This is so obviously rigged it's not even funny!…
<dz0ny> …" I add to this that Serbia didn't give Greece any points either, which is highly unusual, especially so as the Greek entry was broadly popular this year.
<sasa84> men je blo zanimiv, d srbija ni dala 12pik rusiji... sej veš, pravoslavni bratje pa to :)
<zdobersek> Putin was not impressed.
<Milan-86> rusija je kriminalna drzava, to svi znaju, ja, osobno, ne bih im dao nikada glas
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yUDol4WMfis lol
<Pepelka> Eurovision 2013 Lena's voting fail - YouTube
<sasa84> Milan-86, ampak prva stvar bi morala biti glasba, ne politika ;)
<zdobersek> ko bi sli Slovenci s takim odnosom na volitve :>
<sasa84> eh, jaz sem glasovala za italijo... tale marco mi je bil že v san remu všeč s tem komadom ko je zmagal :)
<sasa84> ful mi je lepo besedilo <3
<sasa84> ampak v san remu je bolš zapel... oz. daljša verzija komada je boljša kot tole stlačen v 3 min.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: haha, mja pr nas tekmujemo v tem kolkjih sploh ne bi volilo
<CrazyLemon> Blonde:"i'm just a nice farm girl from bismarck" Shawn Spencer: "In Slovenia."
<dz0ny> mormo bit posebneži
<CrazyLemon> F yea.. psych ve kje je slovenia :D
<dz0ny> zdej smo že na 63%, če sem prav ujel graf na tv
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neumesna :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny edina vmesna.. koga za vraga briga evrovizija :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: une ko so jo gledal, pa tiste ki moti korupcija.
<dz0ny> psych pa itak sam ti gledaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tko kot HIMYM? :>
<dz0ny> a ne to sem pa tud gledu, long time ago...
<dz0ny> huh uganite kolk je povprečna doba goske?
<sterna> doba?
<sterna> zivljenska doba?
<dz0ny> mhm
<Milan-86> guske?
<Milan-86> hm
<sterna> divje?
<sterna> kanadske gosi zivijo 6-10 let afaik
<zdobersek> 25
<CrazyLemon> 12.6
<Milan-86> Prosek za balkanske guske je 30 godina
<dz0ny> sterna: tle piše 50 let http://www.brainpickings.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/isotype1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> no way
<zdobersek> jah, tam
<sterna> zna bit
<Milan-86> sa foruma:
<Milan-86> Guske zive jako dugo 30 godina u proseku, a svetski rekord je 72 godine. Intenzivna proizvodnja gusaka i pataka u Srbiji nikada nije uspela, mada je bilo pokusaja...
<zdobersek> kokrkol, do martinovega
<dz0ny> haha ^^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek or..dokler kitajc je ne ulovi :)
<Milan-86> jel ima neko guiena pig (morsko prase)?
<dz0ny> Å¡e ene par zanimivih http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/05/23/vintage-food-psa-posters/
<Pepelka> Delicious Vintage Food PSA Posters | Brain Pickings
<Pepelka> »Save the sugar, eat your oatmeal, know your onions, and other tips from Uncle Sam.Spending countless hours digging through archives isn'«
<sterna> nemamo, imamo macore
<Milan-86> koliko su stari? :D
<sterna> niko ne zna
<sterna> najstariju macku imali smo 18 godina
<Milan-86> bas je dugo zivela
<sterna> da
<sterna> kad je dosla bila je vec full size
<sterna> kako to kazete, odrasla?
<Milan-86> da da
<Milan-86> odrasla
<Milan-86> :)
<Milan-86> Jel se javlja nekom Kernel panic na 13.04 sa nvidia grafickom?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Manjka Unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40203/#p40203
<dz0ny> http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2013-May/036276.html
<Pepelka> [ANNOUNCE] X.Org Security Advisory: Protocol handling issues in X Window System client libraries
<sasa84> dz0ny, spat pejt :P
<sasa84> lej kok je ura :P
<dz0ny> sem v vodoravnem polozaju
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> pol pa kul :P
<sasa84> jst bom šla tud počas :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Add Extra Category Folders to the Gnome-Shell Dashboard  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/A31Nv-LuJk8/add-categories-to-gnome-shell-dashboard
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-24
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Intel Demo GNOME-Powered Tizen OS Ultrabook  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ix45GRXz84c/intel-show-off-gnome-powered-tizen-laptop
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40204/#p40204
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: Re: Manjka Unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40205/#p40205
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: Re: Manjka Unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40206/#p40206
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40207/#p40207
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Manjka Unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40208/#p40208
<sasa84> reeeeliiighttttt my fireeee
<sasa84> jutro miške ;)
<sterna> rabis vzigalnik?
<sasa84> zlat si sterna
<sterna> huh?
<sterna> res?
<sterna> nimam ogledala da bi pogledu
<sasa84> pazi d te en bo kdo ukradu sterna
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofe se kuha
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo
<sasa84> dz0ny, not fair! what about me and zdobersek ? :(
<sterna> sasa84: suni prav da je to blond, ne zlat.
<sasa84> a pol morm rečt... blond si sterna ?
<sterna> verjetno ja
<sterna> zdej k je bil sonce so se mi cist posvetlil lasje
<sterna> vsi trije.
<sasa84> jah, klinc sterna ...vsega človk pa tud ne more met :P
<sterna> se ne pritozujem
<sterna> ko bom cist plesast bom se ful bl aerodinamicn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Manjka Unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40209/#p40209
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] [13.04] Dualboot z Windows 8  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40210/#p40210
<dz0ny> http://www.finance.si/8340818/Ah-ubogi-to%C5%BEilci
<Pepelka> Ah, ubogi tožilci - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] [10.10] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40211/#p40211
<zdobersek> Hilda ubistvu sploh ni bla dalec od Janse
<dz0ny> zdobersek: :)
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2013/05/hilda_tovsak_biografija.aspx
<Pepelka> Hilda Tovšak - od političarke in gospodarstvenice do pobegle obsojenke - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Hilda Tovšak se je v svoji karieri najprej preizkusila v politiki, nato v gospodarstvu, očitana dejanja korupcije in goljufij pa jo bodo zdaj privedla za zapahe.«
<zdobersek> ...  kasneje pa se je kot članica stranke Slovenski krščanski demokrati (SKD) začela ukvarjati s politiko.
<zdobersek> pa ta je ja od mihatovih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek youtube comedy week? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dunno
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 5.2°C @24.05.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 10:38
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 7.22°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:20:53, Sončni zahod: 20:36:30
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 12.7°C @24.05.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 10:38
<breza> Koper: 9.50°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:24:31, Sončni zahod: 20:39:26
<CrazyLemon> kak piran jebote piran
<johnnyyy> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.4°C @24.05.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 10:38
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 7.54°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:34, Sončni zahod: 20:38:07
<dz0ny> .vrme bertoki
<dz0ny> .vreme bertoki
<breza> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 12.7°C @24.05.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 10:48
<breza> Koper: 9.40°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:24:21, Sončni zahod: 20:39:16
<dz0ny> hm mogoče so pa bojo narobe umestil :)
<dz0ny> .vreme Å¡marje
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 11.6°C @24.05.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 10:48
<breza> Comune di Isola: 9.75°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:24:44, Sončni zahod: 20:39:17
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: od kdaj pa imate primorci street view ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej ga nimamo oštja :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa kul tist prehod iz ptičje perspektive v fotko
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ups sem čez mejo ušel
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2013/05/video_-_s_kolesom_je_divjal_263_kilometrov_na_uro.aspx
<Pepelka> Video - s kolesom je divjal 263 kilometrov na uro - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Francoz Francois Gissy je postavil nov hitrostni rekord pri vožnji s kolesom. Po zaslugi raketnega pogona je vozil s hitrostjo 263 kilometrov na uro.«
<CrazyLemon> fake or real ?
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 6.6°C @24.05.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 11:18
<breza> Rakek: 6.45°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:21:14, Sončni zahod: 20:37:59
<sasa84> o đizs je mraz :P
<sasa84> jst sm kr centralno zakurla...ne bo me zeblo maja porkaš!
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> veš kaj...mamo drv še za naslednjo zimo...ni panike :P
<sasa84> pr sedmih stopinjah pa not v bajti, k sediš za knjigo...te mal zebčka :D
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 11.1°C @24.05.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 11.22°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:15:53, Sončni zahod: 20:35:44
<CrazyLemon> a tebe kaj zebčka zdobersek ???
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mal pa me res!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<zdobersek> ni vremena.
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubaljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7.7°C @24.05.2013 11:30 CEST.
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 11:50
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 6.54°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:34, Sončni zahod: 20:38:07
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7.7°C @24.05.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 11:50
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 6.54°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:34, Sončni zahod: 20:38:07
<zdobersek> .vreme celeia
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 10.7°C @24.05.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 12:00
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 12.15°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:15:53, Sončni zahod: 20:35:44
<alfi> .vreme Kramfors
<breza> Kramfors, Sweden: 18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Kramfors__SE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SWXX0078_f.html
<alfi> .vreme Bollstabruk
<alfi> awww
<sterna> mogoce mors .vader
<sterna> aja lej sej za kramfors pa dela
<sterna> pol pa ne vem :)
<alfi> tja, zgleda da je Bollsta premajhen kraj :)
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7.4°C @24.05.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 12:50
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 6.46°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:34, Sončni zahod: 20:38:07
<yang> o pa je spet zimska temperatura
<sterna> kr uredu je
<sterna> fino je blo kolesart zdele
<dz0ny> pr nas je sneg pa dež :)
<yang> uf sterna ti si huj kt un robic al kaj je ze bil
<sterna> mhm, pr men voznik passata ne bo tok pocen odnesu k pr njemu.
<yang> kaksen je bil epilog ? un je z biciklom dol prnoru, tist voznik je pa verjetn po sredini vozil
<yang> kej dost ni ostal od njega
<yang> verjetno skozi leta opazas kot biciklist, da folk vedno bolj noro vozi
<yang> jst sem mel vcas motor, dans ga ne bi vec mel
<yang> zadost je, da te en izsil pa zavije levodesno
<yang> ce se ze vozim z biciklom probam vedno po kolesarski progi
<yang> za tacga k si ti bi bla nizozemska bolj primerna za kolesarjenje
<yang> tm so me policisti dol s kolesarske proge kot pesca podili
<sterna> men ni panike
<sterna> pa vozm se v glavnem po cesti, ne po kolesarskih stezah
<yang> ja to se ne bi smel po centru lj
<yang> tudi ce si hiter krsis predpis
<sterna> visi mi za predpis
<sterna> pa policisti se tut ne ozirajo name
<yang> ja sam pol se ne cudi, ce te bo kak obritoglavc z x5 ruknil
<sterna> ne more me ujet.
<sterna> avtomobili v centru stojijo
<sterna> ne morjo se premikat
<sterna> jih je prevec
<yang> po dunajski grejo dostkrat cez 100
<sterna> ene to zelo frustrira pa pol mal vrata odpirajo pa zavijajo ne da bi nakazal pa tko
<sterna> ampak mene to ne gane
<sterna> js loh skocm cez havbo pa naprej pelem na drugi strani
<sterna> on pa nc ne more
<sterna> loh gre iz avta pa me proba pes ujet
<sterna> ampak se ni nikomur uspelo
<yang> ma sej pravm ce bi te kaksen ruknil ne bi bil nic kriv, ker ti mas na dunajski kolesarsko da se po njej vozis
<sterna> to nima nobene zveze
<sterna> kriv morda ne bi bil, bi mi pa bil dolzan odskodnino
<yang> dvomim
<sterna> jaz pa ne
<sterna> materialno odgovoren je vedno voznik avtomobila
<sterna> vedno
<sterna> razen ce lahko dokaze, da ni mogel pricakovati kolesarja
<sterna> kar je na dunajski nemogoce
<sterna> ne bo slo skoz, ever
<sterna> po obligacijskem zakoniku je premikajoce se osebno vozilo nevarna stvar, odgovornosti, ki izhajajo iz upravljanja nevarne stvari pa niso odvisne od neposredne krivde
<sterna> jaz bi morda placal kazen, on bi pa placal skodo in odskodnino.
<yang> ce zbijes pesca sred dunajske ce je ppesec poo moznosti pijan, sofer ni odgovoren, ce ga pa na prehodu potem pa
<yang> se cez zebro mora kolesar it pes, ce ni kolesarske proge
<yang> sofer bi dokazal da je na dunajski kolesarska pot katere ti nisi uposteval
<sterna> ne.
<sterna> to ni dovolj
<sterna> sofer mora v urbanem okolju voziti s skrajno skrbnostjo
<sterna> skrajna skrbnost je termin iz obligacijskega zakonika in ce je voznik vozil z normalno hitrostjo in povozil kolesarja ocitno ni ravnal skrajno skrbno
<sterna> edini nacin da bi se teoreticno lahko izognil odgovornosti je da bi kolesar ponoci brez luci vozil po ulici ki ni osvetljena.
<sterna> to bi slo skoz v praksi, ker je kolesarjenje v temi brez luci v sodni praksi tudi opredeljeno kot nevarno
<sterna> yang: nekaj let nazaj so kolesarki, ki je nepravilno preckala cesto na kolesu, prisodili precej veliko odskodnino, ker jo je zbila zenska, ki je pravilno pripeljala
<sterna> sodisce je odlocilo, da ce bi zenska, ki je vozila avto, vozila skrajno skrbno, kar bi itak morala, ker je slo za mestno ulico, bi nesreco lahko preprecila (kar jo po predpisih tudi mora)
<sterna> sklicevalo se je na to, da je osebno vozilo nevaren predmet, kdor z njim upravlja pa je odgovoren ravnati skrajno skrbno
<sterna> po domace povedano: ce bi se voznica osebnega vozila tisti dan po mestu vozila s kolesom, do nesrece ne bi prislo.
<sterna> ker se je vozila z avtomobilom je ze po sami definiciji ogrozala vse okrog sebe, ker je to pac nevaren predmet
<yang> sofer mora voziti po predpisanih hitrostnih omejitvah, recimo da je to skrbno, pri 60kmh hitro spregledas kolesarja ce bi se vozil po katerikoli cesti z uno mikro lucko ali brez
<yang> lohk bi pa ti kot kolesar seveda probal marsikaj dokazati, vse je pol odvisno od taktike odvetnikov, kar se v nasem sodstvu ne cudim, ko je ze vsak loppv lahko oproscen zaradi procesnih napak
<yang> dejstvo realno je pa da ko te bo en z x5 ruknil bos ti ob noge in ti tut odskodnina ne bo pomagala
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Designers Showcase New Touch Animation Theme ‘Paper’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YqSrUZytrG4/ubuntu-touch-animations-paper-motion
<yang> v prometu moras vedno sebe najprej scitit je moja logika
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sterna> yang: ni dovolj po omejitvah
<sterna> nikakor ne
<sterna> kot kolesarju ti ni treba nicesar dokazovati
<sterna> voznik je odgovoren po defaultu
<sterna> ker upravlja nevarno stvar v urbanem okolju, kjer _mora_ pricakovati kolesarje, pesce, pse, gremline in veverice.
<sterna> vcasih celo otroke
<yang> bedn filing bi ze bil kogarkoli zbit, pesca, kolesarja al pa zival, sam veliko jih odnese brez materialne odskodnine, v primeru da ti stece pes na cesto in ga zbije avto, te lahko tudi sofer iztozi za odskodnino
<sterna> ne, ne more te
<sterna> sofer je odgovoren za skodo, ki jo njegovo vozilo povzroci pescu
<sterna> ne pesec, ki je nepravilno preckal cesto
<sterna> ampak voznik
<sterna> ker je voznik tisti, ki upravlja z nevarno stvarjo
<sterna> in mora torej on bit tisti, ki ravna s skrajno skrbnostjo
<sterna> tak je zakon
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pinguy OS 13.04 (Final, Yet Beta) Released With GNOME 3.8  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/sciodM8g6-Q/pinguy-os-1304-final-yet-beta-released.html
<sterna> in prav je, da je tak.
<yang> sterna
<yang> ce mas ti 60 na uro v avtu pa ti pesec skoci sred ceste , ves kaksna je zaviralna pot predno lahko preprecis trk?
<sterna> to je nepomembno
<sterna> v mestu ne smes vozit 60km/h, ce cesta ni dovolj pregledna.
<sterna> http://www.sodisce.si/znanje/sodna_praksa/vrhovno_sodisce_rs/1127/
<sterna> tle mas
<Pepelka> Sodstvo Republike Slovenije
<Pepelka> »VS0011633 Odločba:Vmesna sodba II Ips 556/2006ECLI:ECLI:SI:VSRS:2009:II.IPS.556.2006področja:civil lawOdločba 2:VSL II Cp 3115/2005Oddelek:Civilni«
<yang> zato so pogruntali zebre, da ljudje hodijo tam cez, razen v turciji, kjer manjka talnih oznak
<yang> kako da ne poglej si omejitve dunajska in celovska imata 60
<sterna> to je NEPOMEMBNO
<sterna> voznik motornega vozila _je materialno odgovoren za skodo_, ki jo to vozilo povzroci komurkoli
<sterna> ne glede na upostevanje predpisov kogarkoli.
<yang> ti si mi zdaj navedel morda enega od 100 primerov kjer se sodba konca v prid kolesarja
<sterna> ce nekdo lezi na cesti in ga povozis si odgovoren, ne glede na to da se na cesti ne sme lezat.
<sterna> ne
<sterna> v _VSEH_ primerih se sodba konca v prid kolesarja, pesca ali drugega udelezenca, ki ni upravljal z nevarno stvarjo
<sterna> ker tako zahteva zakon.
<yang> mah dobro i give up
<sterna> 2. oddelek: POVZROČITEV ŠKODE
<sterna> 1. odsek: SPLOŠNA NAČELA
<sterna> Podlage za odgovornost
<sterna> 131. člen
<sterna> (1) Kdor povzroči drugemu škodo, jo je dolžan povrniti, če ne dokaže, da je škoda nastala brez njegove krivde.
<sterna> (2) Za škodo od stvari ali dejavnosti, iz katerih izvira večja škodna nevarnost za okolico, se odgovarja ne glede na krivdo.
<sterna> (3) Za škodo ne glede na krivdo se odgovarja tudi v drugih z zakonom določenih primerih.
<sterna>  
<sterna> preberi to, magar 10x
<yang> jst sem enkrat , cesta je bila tko da je cela ulca na njej parkirala in sem iz avta odprl vrata in me je en oplazil in sedul spegu, so rekli da sen jaz bil kriv ker sem na cesti parkiral
<sterna> ja
<sterna> sej si bil kriv.
<sterna> narobe si parkiral.
<yang> ja sej
<yang> jst sem nil kriv ja
<yang> ne pa sofer
<yang> ker sem jaz ogrozal vozno pot
<sterna> ne razumes.
<sterna> ti si narobe parkiral avto in bil kriv
<sterna> pesec, ki nepravilno stece cez cesto, pa ga avto zbije je kriv
<sterna> odgovoren je pa voznik, ki ga je zbil.
<sterna> odskodninsko.
<sterna> placat mora skodo
<sterna> a ne razumes slovensko?
<sterna> 13:52< sterna> (2) Za škodo od stvari ali dejavnosti, iz katerih izvira večja škodna nevarnost za okolico, se odgovarja ne glede na krivdo.
<yang> to so neke pravne finte ocitno
<yang> to je skoraj tako da se jaz na delovnem mestu spotaknem in mi mora delodajalec placati odskodnino potem
<yang> v bistvu sem pa jaz sam kriv k sem se spotaknil
<sterna> haha
<sterna> ne, v bistvu ti je delodajalec dolzan odskodnino, ker ni poskrbel za varnost
<sterna> lahko dokaze, da je
<sterna> ampak breme je na njem.
<sterna> in to ni pravna finta ampak common sense
<sterna> ce vozis avto po mestu si smrtno nevaren vsem, ki niso v avtomobilih
<sterna> ker je mesto bivalni prostor, si obvezan vozit tako, da poskrbis, da ne pride do skode
<sterna> ce ti ne rata, moras nositi odgovornost
<sterna> ker _se ti ni treba vozit z avtomobilom_, ampak je to _tvoja izbira_, ki _ostalim prinasa mocno povecano nevarnost za njihovo zdravje in premozenje v njihovem zivljenskem okolju_
<sterna> razumes?
<yang> mel sem tak primer v sluzbo zenska se je vrtela po stengah in potem iztozila firmo
<sasa84> vidm fantje, da je spet ena huda debata kle :)
<sterna> ja, pa sej to je prav
<sasa84> ja ja
<sasa84> sterna, soseda mi pozdrav
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<sterna> ok
<sterna> on je tut busy
<sterna> ga bom pol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40212/#p40212
<Bilko> .vreme novo mesto
<breza> ARSO: Novo mesto (220m): 9°C @24.05.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 15:48
<breza> Novo Mesto: 9.34°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:17:52, Sončni zahod: 20:34:33
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Vrnitev iz suspenda 3.8.0-22 ne deluje (HP ProBook 5320m)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40213/#p40213
<dz0ny> ej CrazyLemon sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-raring :) wonders
<dz0ny> v bistvu nisem vedel da se backportajo kerneli
<dz0ny> na lts
<CrazyLemon> This package will always depend on the latest generic 12.10 kernel image
<CrazyLemon>  and headers packages available.
<CrazyLemon> 12.10? :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<zdobersek> hipster.
<CrazyLemon> Version: 3.8.0.21.20
<dz0ny> now slap that apu
<dz0ny> pa xorg maš prav tako :)
<dz0ny> bitchslap
<dz0ny> .shrani LTS_posodobitve https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Pepelka> Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny xorg je quantal
<CrazyLemon> ni raring
<dz0ny> zihr?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fo shizzle
<dz0ny> maš prav
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache search xserver-xorg-lts
<CrazyLemon> xserver-xorg-lts-precise - X.Org X server
<CrazyLemon> xserver-xorg-lts-quantal - X.Org X server
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: report how it works :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny imo kernel bi laufal bp.. xorg not so much..
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> breza: breza
<breza> How do you do?
<CrazyLemon> breza1
<zdobersek> ni je
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Emerald In Ubuntu 13.04, 12.10 Or 12.04 [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/M_Sgjom6w50/how-to-install-emerald-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<CrazyLemon> it was a test silly
<zdobersek> uh-huh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny radio ne dela!
<dz0ny> nekaj live. šteka vem, tud ponoč ni
<dz0ny> baje je čistilka iztaknila kabel :P
<CrazyLemon> te presnete čistilke
<CrazyLemon> zdj spet dela
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :)
<sasa84> sabotaža!
<sasa84> živjo breza
<sasa84> breza, CrazyLemon se igra
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/turist-luxus.jpg
<sterna> beat that.
<sasa84> breza: CrazyLemon se igra
<breza> Are you a celebrity?
<sasa84> oooo sterna ...kok lepo tihožitje
<dz0ny> http://db.tt/QJyPyRD0 kao "čistilka"
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-05-24 16:30:18.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: takole pa ubuntu.si kašlja http://db.tt/hx6vl6ZL
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-05-24 16:31:37.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..to je problem pri tebi :p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Vrnitev iz suspenda 3.8.0-22 ne deluje (HP ProBook 5320m)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40214/#p40214
<sasa84> dz0ny, ubuntu.si ma lepš krivuljo :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40215/#p40215
<sasa84> uf, reklame na radio terminal :P
<dz0ny> kmalu bo tudi program v živo :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, a mam lohk prometna poročila? :P
<sasa84> vidm d dz0ny ni kao neki navdušen :S
<dz0ny> kaj ti bodo če ne oddajamo preko fm
<sasa84> +
<sasa84> sj ni vazžn dz0ny ...glavn d so :P
<dz0ny> al formulo voziš na stolu?
<sasa84> lohk pa bi človk kam šou...pol pa sliš na radiu terminal, d je npr. kolona v babnem polju pa obvoz skoz šmarato
<dz0ny> Å¡marata je dead end
<sasa84> neeee, pa ne Å¡marata :\
<sasa84> kaj pa vrhnika? :P
<dz0ny> kvečjemu iga-vas > kozarišče > pristava (tam ko greš za snežnik)
<sasa84> kok hud komad...safe and sound
<sterna> hud komad je
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymdssZOAx3Q
<Pepelka> Laid Back - Baker Man - YouTube
<Pepelka> »wondering what sense the text makes ? do not wonder - it's secondary ... :D but this video was done in one take from 5500 meters to touch down ... ... direct...«
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BoWML5hZJ8
<Pepelka> So Happy to Smell You! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I've never seen that dog before in my life.«
<sasa84> kok te je bil vesel sterna
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> dobr da se razumem s psi
<sterna> k tale lastnik ni cist dobr vedu kva nej
<dz0ny> za vse poslušalce rt en hq stream http://air.radioterminal.si:8000/hq
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.1°C @24.05.2013 19:00 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-24 19:29
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 7.86°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:34, Sončni zahod: 20:38:07
<yang> pismo zimsko vreme
<yang> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 15.1°C @24.05.2013 19:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Koper: 12.70°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:24:31, Sončni zahod: 20:39:26
<yang> .vreme kredarica
<breza> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): -4.9°C @24.05.2013 19:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Občina Kranjska Gora: 6.43°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:21:03, Sončni zahod: 20:41:56
<yang> kaj je 3.837 metrov visoko v kopru, stanga za termometer ?
<sterna> kr nice vreme je
<sterna> mal tezko tipkam k mam tok trde prste
<johnnyyy> @yang: tist je decmalka drgač pa slabe 4 merre ;)
<yang> ja
<yang> hecna decimalka
<yang> sterna: a ni malo premraz za kolesart, kolk je najboljsa temperatura ?
<sterna> premraz postane pr ene -50
<sterna> ampak zdele sm bil s psom sva mal po vodi skakala
<sterna> na biciklu niti ni blo panike
<yang> hehe
<yang> pravi rambo si, kt da bi v JLA se vojsko sluzil :)
<yang> to je pa nek cudez se danes zgodil, da mi je ebay poslal voucher za 15 eur bonusa
<sasa84> hej miške
<yang> hej miska
<sasa84> ^^
<yang> te kaj zebe ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] cityhunter: USB problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40216/#p40216
<sterna> yang: http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/3/UACXLueo2kJ4p3jzfh154OhZrxM.jpg
<yang> hehe
<yang> kul
<yang> kok je star pes
<sasa84> yang, me ja :\
<sasa84> sterna, pes te gleda k si tok umazan :)
<sterna> yang: 10 let
<sterna> sasa84: pes me gleda ker ma poleg
<yang> hehehe
<yang> moja ne reagira na nobeno komando
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: USB problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40217/#p40217
<sasa84> sterna, misli pa si "jao sterna, kter pujs" :P
<yang> edino "papica" tist zacne z repom mahat
<sterna> ah ne, misli si "ma dej no zogo no, dej no, dej no!"
<sterna> nas pa uboga vse zivo
<sterna> je dve let hodu 4x na teden v solo
<yang> wow
<yang> ta bi se slepga lohk cez cesto peljal
<dz0ny> sasa84: predlagam da poveš tistemu cithunteryu da skrite datoteke pokažeš z ctrl+h,
<sasa84> a bo tko ok dz0ny ? ;)
<dz0ny> sasa84: :) sej bi sam pisal, sam se mi ne da kliknit uredi pa comment pa pol bi spet pozabil ker mam preveč tabov odprtih :P
<dz0ny> pol bi pa spet kaj zbisal po pomoti
<zdobersek> HEY
<dz0ny> zdobersek: what?
<zdobersek> seksizem!
<sasa84> ooo, hvala dz0ny :*
<dz0ny> saša je bla pridna pa je namest mene nekaj nardila
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni ravno najbolši način za zbrisat :)
<zdobersek> ja, jst pa imam penis.
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zakaj? :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a si komaj sedaj ugotovil?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker ti bo na tistem sistemu kjer si "izbrisala" datoteke, bil poln koš :D
<CrazyLemon> če pa daš usb v tisti sistem..in daš izprazni koš.. pa bo koš prazn datotek pa ne bo več :)
<sasa84> lej, če hočš zadeve zbrisat...?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej sam trash je vedno na pogonu kjer je bila datoteka izbrisana
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne, samo izpostavljam edini mozni razlog, zakaj ima sasa84 +v, katerikoli moski pa ne.
<zdobersek> DOLENJSKA ZAROTA
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ???
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj bos naredu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek upal sem da boš nehal whineat..pa sm se zmotu
<sasa84> zdobersek, jsz pa dz0ny sva notranjca
<zdobersek> vredu, se vedno se igrata elito
<zdobersek> kaj zdej, s kom se bom podjebavu?
<CrazyLemon> !g geoguesser
<Pepelka> GeoGuessr - Let's explore the world! http://geoguessr.com/
<CrazyLemon> klikni pa se kratkočasi
<sasa84> zdobersek, a me maš še rad? :(
<zdobersek> sasa84: :>
<sasa84> i know :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/samsung/jailbroken-samsung-galaxy-s4-i9500-android-telefon-1287315026.html?aclct=1369420391
<Pepelka> jailbroken Samsung Galaxy S4 I9500 Android telefón :: bolha.com
<CrazyLemon> legit
<Pepelka> »popis Samsung Galaxy S4 I9500 je skutočný život spoločník pre vás. Galaxy S4 funkcie 3G, 5, 0«
<yang> sterna: pes se je sel gret pred kalorifer v drugo sobo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] cityhunter: Re: USB problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40218/#p40218
<sterna> yang: nas ni nikol not
<yang> sterna: ja moj ne more bit drugje :)
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/ZmgZToVkAXNrQU8eDZhSzCTqNbU.jpg
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/SJRUUuyID1UWEScGNjsZ_U2w-9Q.jpg
<sterna> ne zebe ga.
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/13855_10151783650178849_1451509434_n.jpg
<yang> ne vem ce sem tole ze pastal
<yang> http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/how-linux-is-changing-li%20ves-in-zambia-1067863
<Pepelka> How Linux is changing lives in Zambia | News | TechRadar
<Pepelka> »We take a look at how Linux is helping a small village in Zambia connect to the web to communicate, share and document their culture like never before.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: Re: Manjka Unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40219/#p40219
<yang> http://www.pulster.eu/index.html?d__ombdsm__OpenMoko_Bondage827.htm
<Pepelka> P|U|L|S|T|E|R - Psion Teklogix Shop - www.Pulster.de
<Informaticar86> zdravo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: Re: Manjka Unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40220/#p40220
<marko-_-> ne morem se prijavit na ubuntu.si forum
<dz0ny> marko-_-: uporabniško?
<dz0ny> ime ki ga upoabljaš
<marko-_-> ne vem več kako mam
<marko-_-> enkrat mi ga je christooss spreminjal
<marko-_-> ker sem ga prosi
<marko-_-> Å¡e dolgo dolgo dolgo nazaj
<marko-_-> sem hotel zdaj en topic odpret. Tisto napako dobim veš, čakaj screenshot
<marko-_-> http://shrani.si/f/2S/gK/1FhlgVbw/zaslonska-slika-2013-05-.png
<marko-_-> dz0ny, ^
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny> marko-_-: narobe je nastalvjen ssl cerfitkat
<dz0ny> uporabi firefox
<dz0ny> google je malo bolj strikten do tega
<dz0ny> zato ne deluje
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> zrihtajte to
<marko-_-> :D
<yang> marko-_-: kmalu bo ubuntu pakt naredil z googlom pa bo potem vidno
<marko-_-> ej res iskreno povedano se spomnim freenoda 5 let nazaj
<marko-_-> ne morem verjet koliko več douchebaggov je gor in elitistov. Na #hardware sprašujem nekaj glede tipkovnic pa laptopov
<yang> marko-_-: kot sem seznanjen bo kmalu chromium default browwser za ubuntu
<marko-_-> pa se je nek elitist spotaknil kao zakaj rabim num pad na prenosniku
<marko-_-> ma kaj tebe to boli kurac. Pač rabim ga
<marko-_-> zakaj vsak mora posiljevat s svojim, jao
<marko-_-> yang, kul
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> upam, ker je meni kul
<yang> marko-_-: saj se zavedas, da stric google tocno ve katere porno strani gledas ?=
<marko-_-> vem
<marko-_-> glede na to da ma google nekaj že na vsaki strani
<marko-_-> ne rabi chromiuma da Å¡pionira za mano
<dz0ny> yang: tle ni nč kriv google pač pa un k strežnik vzdržuje...
<yang> zdaj se lahko celo logiras, pred tem ko prizges google
<yang> dz0ny: bi reku, da na googlu delajo audit za SSLje
<yang> dz0ny: nisem nasil opcij za modificiranje SSL certov na chromiumu
<dz0ny> yang: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5239/page/2/
<Pepelka> [rešeno] certifikat ni veljaven (Stran 2) - O forumu in portalu - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka> »[rešeno] certifikat ni veljaven (Stran 2) - O forumu in portalu - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<dz0ny> yang: moraš sitemsko orodje uporabit
<dz0ny> ker iz sistema pobira
<dz0ny> sem moral sam pofejkat da mi dela na gogole ubuntu.si
<yang> dz0ny: zakaj pa imate default https protokol nastavljen ?
<dz0ny> yang: chrome ima omogočen spdy protokol, ko obiščeš stran najprej preveri za spdy podporo, ker je spdy vezan na ssl in ne dovoli da več domen uporablja istega, ne dovoli prenosa
<dz0ny> yang: ne vem nima jaz čez
<yang> pa zakaj mate novice na spletni strani objavljene kot "Španska provinca Extremadura je začela s prehodom 40 000 vladnih računalnikov na Linux" in ne GNULinux ?
<dz0ny> yang: craylemon je urednik :)
<yang> bah
<yang> naj sasa malo lektorira :)
<yang> a na perftechu kolocirate
<yang> jst mam 3 min. do tja
<yang> je dobra kolokacija ?
<dz0ny> yang: pojma nimam
<dz0ny> zdobersek http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80Nccf2muQs :)
<Pepelka> Everyone is Better Than Me (whiny bitch) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sign up Grow Stronger Newsletter: http://hulsestrength.com/go/youtube Elliott's Other Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/elliottsaidwhat Elliott's Facebook...«
<CrazyLemon> 1. nimamo mi nikjer kolocirano - vse je last vigreda
<CrazyLemon> 2. js zaenkrat še nimam težav s chromeom :)
<CrazyLemon> 3. CrazyLemon ni urednik
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> 4. saša lektorira..haha good joke.. in je Linux kr pravilno v uporabi..nismo stallmanisti da silimo z uporabo GNU Linux terma pa še folku ne mešamo glave s "čudnimi" izrazi:)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: težave s 3TB diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40221/#p40221
<yang> .vreme lubljana
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7.2°C @25.05.2013 0:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7.2°C @25.05.2013 0:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 5.94°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:34, Sončni zahod: 20:38:07
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 5.94°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:34, Sončni zahod: 20:38:07
<yang> CrazyLemon: 1. kaj je vigred ?
<yang> 4. linux je kernel, kernel se ni OS
<yang> gnulinux je pravilni izraz
<yang> treba mal folk poducit
<yang> na 1. sem si ze odgovoril sam
<yang> grem v horizontalo, noc !
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-25
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40222/#p40222
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Manjka Unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40223/#p40223
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: težave s 3TB diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40224/#p40224
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40225/#p40225
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: težave s 3TB diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40226/#p40226
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: USB problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40227/#p40227
<zdobersek> oooo sasa84
<zdobersek> mah coffee sistah
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek <3
<anny> kako kaj, mularija? :)
<sasa84> bo anny
<sasa84> ti?
<sterna> cicerika ajda por pa pscanc je ftw
<sterna> se pamzi so vse pojedl
<anny> pr nas kar dieta :(
<sasa84> dieta anny ?
<anny> jap
<anny> posledica nezdravega in neaktivnega načina življenja
<CrazyLemon> dieta..torej nč bigmaca sam mcdouble ?
<CrazyLemon> sux :/
<sasa84> anny, a hujšaš al kaj?
<Sky[x]> tortelini v govobi omaki s skorico sira gor pa kislo smetano mmm njami :)
<sasa84> uf mcdonalds, že fuuuul cajta nism bla tam
<sasa84> pr nas bodo tud tortelini :)
<CrazyLemon> me neither :)
<anny> sasa84 - ene 3 kg bi morala
<sasa84> anny, TO NI TOLK :)
<anny> problem so drugi...hehe, kot vedno
<sasa84> sj jst bi tud lohk še kšno kilco, dve, mejbi 3
<CrazyLemon> 3kg v joškah?? če ja ..dont do it for the sake of boobs!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> ne ni....tko približno 2 sladkorni, 4 pretežki in 1 s holesterolom
<anny> CrazyLemon, jaz joškov sploh nimam
<sasa84> jst nism drgač nikol hujšala, sem v enem letu shujšala ful, cirka 15 kil, ampak ne namerno...kr pobira me
<CrazyLemon> anny :/
<sasa84> jst pravm, d človk je kdr je lačn...pa kdrkol pač to je :D
<anny> imam zadnjico! :)
<sasa84> jst jem pico ob 10h zvečer če mi paše
<sasa84> klinc pa kile ;)
<CrazyLemon> anny to mamo vsi..mal čudno bi bilo če je ne bi meli :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti nimaš jošk? :P
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mam :/..man boobs :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> weirdo :P
<anny> no v glavnem, kaj naj kuham, če imajo vsi probleme s prehrano
<CrazyLemon> ane..sej hujšam!! :p
<CrazyLemon> anny obaro! :)
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> jp, kšn mineštronček bi bil kul anny :)
<anny> ja....nič sladkorja, nič moke, nič belega riža
<sasa84> makarone tud ne?
<anny> krompirja čist mal, rdečga mesa nič
<sasa84> kwa pa to za ena dieta?
<anny> ribe edino pridejo v poštev
<CrazyLemon> nč rdečega mesa? da hell?
<anny> pa piščanc
<sasa84> treba je jest vse...pa kšn grižljaj mn pa mal migat :)
<sasa84> to je Å¡e zmer top dieta :=)
<anny> sej to je kriza...režijo se mi, ker edina migam
<sterna> hm?
<anny> jap
<CrazyLemon> a ti si tista '1 s holesterolom' ? :)
<anny> ne nisem
<sasa84> :)
<anny> nimam nobenih težav
<sterna> anny: od vsega tega kar si nastela je ubistvu moj kosiu zgleda cist kosher al kaj
<Sky[x]> ojoj kok sem neproduktven danes
<Sky[x]> predolg sem spal zgleda ...
<CrazyLemon> čemu se pol ti sekiraš..naj si sami pol naredijo za jest :p
<anny> če obujem superge pravijo če sem zmešana
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> a za na antarktiko obujes superge?
<anny> kaj ima antarktika veze?
<sterna> ja gre clovk tja v supergah je zmesan
<sterna> no al pa zgolj nespameten
<anny> ne, jaz grem samo odlaufat 3 km zvečer pa je že narobe
<sasa84> al pa na triglav sterna :)
<sterna> ha?
<sterna> to mas pa ene cudne ljudi
<anny> ja
<sterna> aja na triglav v resnici ni taka panika v supergah
<sasa84> zkaj pa bi blo narobe?
<sterna> sam pac bit morajo prave
<anny> saj drugače so fizično pridni
<sterna> niso vsake dovolj dobre
<anny> ampak šport ima buržujski in negativen prizvok :/
<sterna> anny: a pa to mas familijo al ksno komuno?
<sasa84> lol sterna
<anny> familja
<sterna> to pa kr bad, to poznam enga
<sterna> k je vegan pa sporta
<sterna> pa ga res prov morijo s temi pripombami
<sterna> kko bo shiral pa si kej poskodoval
<sasa84> pr men so veseli, če grem na sprehod al pa kam peš :D
<Sky[x]> najboljsi sport je z lastno tezo :)
<anny> ja, bodi vesel, če te razumejo
<sterna> oni pa vsi rakasti pa infarktasti zrejo uibr mastno hrano pa kadijo ob kofetu
<anny> no pol veš, kako je :/
 * sasa84 tud kadi ob kofetu
<sterna> vem
<Sky[x]> sasa84; nehi kadit no :)
<sterna> sasa84: pol si pogledala coffee and cigarettes?
<sasa84> Sky[x], zakaj? :)
<sasa84> sterna, noup
<sterna> sasa84: you should
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEv18HZYBaQ
<Pepelka> Coffee and Cigarettes (Subtitulada en Español) - YouTube
<sterna> ful dobr film je
<Pepelka> »Extrañado de conocerte (Roberto Benigni y Steven Wright) 01:28 Gemelos (Joie Lee, Cinqué Lee y Steve Buscemi) 06:17 En alguna parte de California (Iggy Pop y...«
<sterna> i mean it
<sterna> mislm tko, kinematografsko dobr
<sterna> js sicer mislm da je kajenje pa pitje kave nezdravo
<sterna> ampak sej je tut nutella
<sterna> uglavnm se mi zdi da se mora vsak sam odloct
<sasa84> itak
<sterna> men mogoce mal pomaga to da sm bil ze hudo bolan pa vem s kaksnimi bolecinami bi se potencialno soocal
<sterna> ce bi zlorabljal droge
<sterna> tko da mi ni tezko v druzbi rect da nocm kadit pa pit
<anny> sej v tej smeri se giblje družbeno mnenje
<sterna> ja to zihr zarad housa
<anny> proti kajenju, debelosti, malo manj pa pitju
<sasa84> sam po en stran... kadilci smo zdej mal tko marginalci, ni pa nč nenavadnga, če 5 pirov sklestiš v bifeju a ne
<sterna> hehe
<anny> jep
<sterna> pitje je vecji problem ja
<sterna> sam ker naceloma ne vpliva neposredno na tiste k ne pijejo
<sterna> se manj vsajajo pol
<sasa84> kao ne vpliva
<sterna> neposredno ne vpliva.
<anny> sterna, o tem smo se pogovarjali s starejšim parom iz argentine, ki hodi v slovenijo že 30 let
<sterna> pasivno kajenje je v resnici kr nevarno
<sasa84> lej, če ga ena mat vsak dan cuka... verjetno kr vpliva na svojo okolico
<sterna> pasivno pitje pa ne.
<sterna> ja, jasno
<sterna> ampak to ni neposredno
<anny> gospa je rekla, da so bile včasih na mizi skoraj izključno flaše z vinom
<sterna> mislm ce sm js zravn kolega k pije pivo
<sterna> ne postanem bolan.
<anny> danes pa je vino v manjšini v primerjavi s sokovi in vodo
<sterna> s pljuci sm mel pa kr tezave
<sterna> k sm bil celotno otrostvo ful mocn pasivn kadilc
<anny> :(
<sasa84> :\
<sterna> pred prvo operacijo so mi rekl da bi blo fino ce bi nehal kadit
<sterna> pa se je mama mal zasekirala
<sterna> ampak ne dost da bi nehala
<sterna> pol pa odvisn kok je cinicn dan kaj si zmisl za izgovor
<sterna> "sej bot vesel bos pa prej podedvou"
<sterna> al pa
<sterna> "sej una pulmologinja tut ful kadi"
<anny> da faq
<sterna> ja mislm sej je njena stvar to
<sterna> najprej sploh sprejet da taka odvisnost ne skoduje samo njej
<sterna> pa pol se da v resnici se da nehat
<sterna> ma
<sterna> vsaj ne tezi mi
<sterna> k pridem s kolesom na obisk
<anny> lucky yu
<sasa84> men je blo zmer najbl zanimiv zadi za onkološkim... tisti dohtarji vidjo svega i svašta, ampak tam zadi je prou gužva od dohtarjev, k kadijo :)
<anny> pr men so mislili, da sm broke, ko sem prišla s kolesom :))))
<sterna> ma sej moja mama je super
<sterna> all things considered
<sterna> tok perfect k js pa tut ne more bit cist vsak.
<anny> go
<sasa84> lol sterna :D
<sterna> sej to je sala, v resnici nimam tok velizga egota
<sterna> sam napihnen je :)
<sterna> evo sm se su olajsat
<sterna> ni vec tok napihnen.
<dz0ny> .yt Dog Is Dead - Young
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zM73nHfT5U
<dz0ny> k je glih dan mladosti :)
<sterna> vse najbolse
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/hoax.png
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> nc, pamzi so zakomiral, sibava z gospo v hrib mal
<sterna> revna sva, tko da greva z bicikli.
<sterna> ajde
<sasa84> čafči sterna
<Tadej__> ppl a kdo ve kdaj se hangover III kej pojavi na torrentih
<anny> sterna, dež bo vzemite pelerine
<sasa84> Tadej__, !
<sasa84> aja, za sposojo mislš a ne? :P
<Tadej__> sasa84: vajs de ;)
<sterna> anny: smo
<sterna> anny: oba je kaca ugriznla
<anny> fiiiino! :)
<sterna> suni ma 6 luknc js pa 4
<sterna> sm kr stran vrgu slauhe :|
<anny> protistrup, pa bo
<anny> če kače lazijo v tem vremenu so pa res posebne sorte
<sterna> aja tko se rece k prebijes slauh
<sterna> pa mas dve luknce
<sterna> k zgleda k da je kaca v gumo ugriznla
<sterna> mal sva pretiravala po dezju
<anny> vem :)
<anny> nekatere kače so tako agresivne, da guma explodira :)
<sterna> no pol sva pa tekla do doma
<sterna> k je bla lih nevihta pa bi naju zebl ce bi se obirala
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40228/#p40228
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> nadn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: [rešeno] Problem z wifi ubunt 11.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40229/#p40229
<sterna> http://i.qkme.me/3ukf89.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Nepovezljivost posodobilnika programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40230/#p40230
<sasa84> o bigi
<marko-_-> yang, si tukaj?
<yang> ja povej
<marko-_-> onega hp-ja bom vrnil
<marko-_-> ta konstantni prižgan ventilator ne morem prenest
<marko-_-> to je zgleda v tej seriji tak. Vsi se nad tem pritožujejo, linux ali windows
<marko-_-> in bom nabavil nekaj novega
<marko-_-> pa sem dvignil budget s 600€ na 700
<yang> aja
<yang> vzemi kak drug laptop
<marko-_-> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750489035/q=prenosnik/prenosnik-lenovo-valueline-g580-25-ghz-59-346879#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Lenovo ValueLine G580 2,5 GHz (59-346879) - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »ValueLine G580 res izstopa, ko govorimo o multimedijskih prenosnikih. To potrjuje odličen 15,6" HD LED zaslon, zmogljiva grafična kartica in odlični zvočniki, ki prinašajo dovršen zvok. Vse to pa v izjemno elegantnem ohišju.«
<marko-_-> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750548233/q=prenosnik/prenosnik-dell-inspiron-3521-17-ghz-272184476#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Dell Inspiron 3521 1,7 GHz (272184476) - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Prenosnik Dell Inspiron 3521 je stilsko oblikovan prenosnik opremljen s 15,6" - 39,6 cm zaslonom. Zmogljiv Intel Core i5 procesor, 4 GB pomnilnika in 750 GB diska so le nekatere izmed lastnosti, ki govorijo v prid tega prenosnika.«
<yang> marko-_-: vzemi takega ko mam jaz
<marko-_-> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750562532/q=prenosnik/prenosnik-hp-envy-6-1030-17-ghz-b8g06ea-darilo-hp-torba#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik HP Envy 6-1030 1,7 GHz (B8G06EA) + darilo HP torba - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »HP Envy je predstavnik nove generacije prenosnikov, ki zagotavljajo ultimativno mobilnost, ob tem pa ponujajo odlično uporabniško izkušnjo, saj imajo vgrajene najnovejše komponente. Kopica HP tehnologij pa poskrbi, da še bolj izstopa od konkurence.«
<marko-_-> te tri sem zdaj videl
<marko-_-> yang, kakega maš ti?
<yang> marko-_-: aja ti mors pol od mimovrste vzet ravno ?
<marko-_-> ne, lahko mi tudi denar nakažejo
<yang> marko-_-: kaksen ekran zelis, dimenzija
<marko-_-> samo sem mislil da bo tak hitreje
<marko-_-> sej upam da Å¡e boms ploh lahko vrnil ker sem opensuse povozil in ubuntu instaliral
<marko-_-> in tam piše da tega naj nebi delali
<marko-_-> 15.6
<yang> aha no 15.6 mas kr nekaj izbire
<marko-_-> 15.6, i5, 4-6gb ram, 750 ali več gb diska in da je tiho
<marko-_-> to je najbolj pomembno
<yang> pr mimovrste pol najbolje kaksnega verjetno, ne mores zgresiti
<marko-_-> ja izmed onih treh ko sem dal linke
<marko-_-> a boš malo pogledal? Kateri se ti zdi boljši?
<marko-_-> oziroma ona dva
<marko-_-> aja sem dal tri :D
<yang> jah
<yang> tezko se odlocam namesto tebe, odvisno kaj ti je pomembno, da je bolj mocen ali da lepse zgleda
<yang> pa tezko ti svetujem glede HPjev, ker nisem nikoli imel HP prenosnika
<yang> marko-_-: jaz bi recimo gledal, da ima SSD disk namesto SATA
<marko-_-> hm
<yang> kot neko "noviteto"
<marko-_-> ma ja samo pol se pa cena že precej dvigne
<yang> ja se
<yang> ampak morda je vredno tiste razlike v ceni ker bo hitreje deloval prenosnik
<sasa84> oooo marko-_-
<marko-_-> dejansko rabim računalnik za domačo rabo samo
<marko-_-> nič posebnega
<marko-_-> i5 pa 6gb rama bi vzel samo tak, za vsak slučaj veš
<marko-_-> o sasa84
<marko-_-> yang, ma večina the prenosnikov ma s ssd diski tako narejeno da je samo boot
<marko-_-> hitrejši pol
<marko-_-> jebeš the 5 sekund
<yang> marko-_-: potem vzemi tistega za 300 EUr pri mimovrste, zadnjic sem bil v njihovi trgovini in so imeli 4 take razstavljene cisto v redu so zgledali
<marko-_-> pač da je na ssd disku samo /boot
<marko-_-> on dell mi zgleda kul samo baje ma tako podlago da se takoj vidijo prstni odtisi
<marko-_-> ne morem se loginat v ubuntu.si ne s chromom ne s firefoxom CrazyLemon
<marko-_-> pa hočem topic odpret že 2 dni
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- definiraj ne morem se loginat
<marko-_-> nepreverjena povezava
<CrazyLemon> to nima veze z loginom..ampak s certifikatom
<marko-_-> včeraj sem dal ss dr0nzyu al kaj je
<marko-_-> ne vem tega, sem samo navaden customer :)
<marko-_-> hočem samo, da dela
<marko-_-> lalala~
<marko-_-> torej, kaj lahko naredim?
<CrazyLemon> jah..probaj opero Å¡e :D
<marko-_-> s firefoxom zdaj gre
<marko-_-> sem refreshal
<CrazyLemon> no kul
<marko-_-> ej v kerem threadu pa bi lahko odprl prenosnik temo, da bi folk priporočal?
<marko-_-> nekak ne vem
<dz0ny> marko-_-: to se sam CrazyLemon ne pokaže , k mu itak udba sledi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lih meni ne sledi..zato se pa ne pokaže :>
<marko-_-> težave s strojno opremo? Tukaj lahko odprem topic o tem keri prenosnik?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- a imaš težavo s strojno opremo? ne.. torej prosti čas & other BS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_-> opis spremenite
<marko-_-> sem hotel v prosti čas samo ko piše stvari ko nismo za pcjem
<marko-_-> al pa bi neki podforum bil o tem
<marko-_-> "Kateri prenosnik? Katera oprema?"
<marko-_-> da bi folk spraševal lahko
<marko-_-> pač nekaj s tem povezano
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: en film predlagej
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ni dovolj tem v povezavi s tem da si zasluži podforum
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny die hard ? :D
<CrazyLemon> danes je pršu bullet to the head..
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1623205/    evo
<Pepelka> Oz the Great and Powerful (2013) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Sam Raimi. With James Franco, Mila Kunis, Rachel Weisz, Michelle Williams. A small-time magician is swept away to an enchanted land and is forced into a power struggle between three witches.«
<CrazyLemon> to bom js si sposodu :)
<marko-_-> ma daj no
<marko-_-> napisal sem celi topic pa vse pa me je zmes odjavilo
<marko-_-> in sem zdaj vse zgubil, fak
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mah preveč otročje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mila kunis..otročja? nigga pls
<dz0ny> jaz grem kar hanibala, sam še grmet mora, pa po prover vzdušje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny warm bodies si prečekiral?
<dz0ny> pravilno*
<dz0ny> mhm, boy meats girl zgodba
<dz0ny> :P
<CrazyLemon> meats indeed!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ShAd0w: Kateri prenosnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40231/#p40231
<marko-_-> :p
<marko-_-> no drugače pa
<marko-_-> kako preko chromiuma pridem na ubuntu.si?
<marko-_-> ker nočem na firefox preklapljat konstantno
<marko-_-> no res. lahko kdo pomaga?
<marko-_-> ne morem s firefoxom in chromom na ubuntu.si zaradi certifikata
<marko-_-> nisem v glavnem ničd elal
<marko-_-> napaka mora bit na vaši strani :D
<CrazyLemon> nemogoče
<CrazyLemon> ker meni dela
<CrazyLemon> tako v ff kot chromeu
<CrazyLemon> torej napaka mora bit na tvoji strani
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Program za detekcijo hardware-a?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40232/#p40232
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Program za detekcijo hardware-a?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40233/#p40233
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, kako pa bi popravil oziroma sploh našel napako?
<marko-_-> Govori o certifikatu in to je. Ne morem drugo, kot zapustit stran
<marko-_-> v chromu kot firefoxu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Problem z wifi ubunt 11.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40234/#p40234
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40235/#p40235
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- dz0ny ti bo povedal.. on se je igral s tem :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Nepovezljivost posodobilnika programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40236/#p40236
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: [rešeno] Problem z wifi ubunt 11.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40237/#p40237
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Aplikacija za ročno dodajanje DNS strežnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40238/#p40238
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Problem z wifi ubunt 11.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40239/#p40239
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, dz0ny yang https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/gazp8 premišljujem ot em :D
<marko-_-> o tem*
<Pepelka> System76 - Ubuntu Laptop - Gazelle Professional
<Pepelka> »The 15.6" Gazelle Professional: High Definition Bliss.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: [rešeno] [11.04] Problem z wifi bcm4311  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40240/#p40240
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ti iščeš do 700€.. to ni do 700€
<marko-_-> vem, je še en drug, čakaj
<CrazyLemon> matr mi gre na jetra model
<CrazyLemon> vse je enako samo druga kartica pa drug gonilnik pa drug ubuntu..drugo je čist vse enako
<marko-_-> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/panp9
<Pepelka> System76 - Ubuntu Laptop - Pangolin Performance
<Pepelka> »The 15.6" Pangolin Performance provides refined quality and exceptional performance.«
<marko-_-> ta model?
<marko-_-> al on prej
<marko-_-> gazelle
<marko-_-> ta pangolin je ful poceni
<marko-_-> kaj nima ramov in diska not?
<marko-_-> ker ne piše pod details
<CrazyLemon> model as in..uporabnik na forumu ki tečnari
<CrazyLemon> ne..ima ram in disk not
<CrazyLemon> 4gb rama
<CrazyLemon> pa 500gb diska
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> !google system76 pangolin si
<Pepelka> System76 - Ubuntu Laptop - Pangolin Performance https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/panp9
<marko-_-> !google system76 pangolin big bang
<Pepelka> Need help justifying buying a system76 - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001974
<marko-_-> !google system76 pangolin mimovrste
<Pepelka> HP Join The Ubuntu Club ! - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081983
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> to sploh v sloveniji ne moreš dobit ne?
<CrazyLemon> Europe Iceland, Greenland, Portugal, Spain, Italy, France, Norway,
<CrazyLemon> Sweden, Finland, Germany, Ireland, United Kingdom, Switzerland,
<CrazyLemon> Belgium, Denmark, Netherlands, Greece
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<marko-_-> gre se mi za slovensko tipkovnico
<marko-_-> eh pizda
<marko-_-> sam ne morem verjet dokaj dobre specifikacije
<marko-_-> za smešno ceno
<sterna> kuga je to?
<sterna> aja
<sterna> sej to loh na izanglije.com al kva so ze
<sterna> narocis
<marko-_-> ja sam ne bo slovenska tipkovnica
<marko-_-> nisem Å¡e nikoli mel ne-slovensko tipkovnico
<marko-_-> in vem, da ga ne bom mogel imeti rad
<marko-_-> kot si zasluž
<marko-_-> i
<CrazyLemon> sej lahk daš gor nalepke ter uporabljaš kot slovensko tipkovnico :)
<marko-_-> :D
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> nalepke niso ok
<sterna> alkoholn flomaster.
<marko-_-> sterna, ko si že tu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne? :)
<marko-_-> a maš za priporočat kak laptop do 700€? V mislih mam i5, 4gb rama, 15,6", baterija neke 2 uri, integrirana grafična samo (bo linux laufal)
<marko-_-> pa ne HP, ker majo glasne ventilatorje
<marko-_-> in pregrevajo se
<marko-_-> pizda vedno bolj razmišljam da bi nekaj za 500€ samo vzel
<CrazyLemon> itak..kupiš si tablico za 500€ pa ni ne ventilatorja ne nič
<sterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> pa še baterija ti zdrži 4-5 ur :>
<sterna> cak da razmislim ampak ful redko kupujem take entry level masine :|
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> še več ur zdrži. Foter ma ipada
<marko-_-> in moram priznat
<marko-_-> da je uporabna zadeva
<CrazyLemon> z drugimi besedami..he's got $$ :D
<sterna> ja mislm to so delovna sredstva
<sterna> na tem se pa res ne spara
<marko-_-> http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/prenosniki/do-17-zaslon/lenovo-prenosnik-b580-core-i5-do-31-4gb-1000gb-156-windows-8_-_CX00323320?tab=pod
<Pepelka> LENOVO prenosnik B580, CORE I5 DO 3.1 , 4GB, 1000GB, 15.6", Windows 8 tehnični podatki
<marko-_-> kaj pa kaj takega
<Pepelka> »ProizvajalecLenovoModelB580Zaslon15,6«
<sterna> ja i guess sam k ne vem mislm
<sterna> nobenga ne poznam k bi delal s takim pa pol ne vem kako se obnese
<lynxlynxlynx> marko-_-: jst sm tega gledu: http://computercenter.si/computercenter-si/prenosniki/lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e530-i5-3210m/
<Pepelka> Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530 *i5-3210M!* - Prenosnik - » computercenter.si
<sterna> v tem segmentu je ogromn izbire
<sterna> pa mam res ful mal izkusenj
<sterna> mam enga acerja za 200 evrov k je res k jogurtov loncek
<sterna> dela pa cist ok
<lynxlynxlynx> glupo je, ker se ne da iskat po diskih dovolj natančno
<lynxlynxlynx> skor vsi Å¡e vedno posiljujejo s 5400rpm
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, ta je za cenor es hud
<marko-_-> sam so grdi ti thinkpadi
<marko-_-> joj da so jebeno grdi
<marko-_-> tista rdeča tipka na tipkovnici
<marko-_-> srsly no
<lynxlynxlynx> sori manekenček
<marko-_-> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> delovno sredstvo
<marko-_-> drugače pa nekaj takega ja, samo mogoče lepšega
<marko-_-> če maš kaj v mislih še :P
<marko-_-> pač sej ni grd. Sam tista rdeča tipka pa da ma tipke pri touchpadu zgoraj
<marko-_-> to mi je res deal breaker
<lynxlynxlynx> sem dolg iskal, pa pri tem ostal, sam Å¡e nisem kupil
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče pride kej boljšega
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa kak refurbished boljši model, tole mi sumljivo poceni
<marko-_-> a se splača na computercenter kupovat?
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e nisem
<marko-_-> u tukaj lahko kul kupuješ
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, ta model ma lahko težave z wifijem, točno
<marko-_-> lepo majo to iskanje porihtano
<marko-_-> na linuxu ali splošno?
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da sem jim celo pisal, pa niso odgovorili (dve varianti kaj je vgrajeno not)
<marko-_-> aja pa v čem je razlika med ivy core 3 in core 3?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, sam ker ni številke modela ne moreš sam preverit
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/clanek/alenovo-thikpad-edge-e530/125164/?xURL=301
<Pepelka> Lenovo ThikPad Edge E530 | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Lenovovi prenosniki ThinkPad slovijo po kakovostnem ohišju in dobri tipkovnici in tak je tudi tokrat preizkušeni ThinkPad Edge, ki je je zaprt v nekoliko monotono, a kakovostno črno plastiko.«
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je ni, če pa ne piše ivy, je lahko starejši model
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima test :)
<marko-_-> kaj pa asusi?
<marko-_-> vam niso pri srcu?
<lynxlynxlynx> nikoli videl
<lynxlynxlynx> sem Å¡e vedno na mojem prvem prenosniku ;)
<marko-_-> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750548233/prenosnik-dell-inspiron-3521-17-ghz-272184476#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Dell Inspiron 3521 1,7 GHz (272184476) - mimovrste=)
<marko-_-> kaj pa to?
<Pepelka> »Prenosnik Dell Inspiron 3521 je stilsko oblikovan prenosnik opremljen s 15,6" - 39,6 cm zaslonom. Zmogljiv Intel Core i5 procesor, 4 GB pomnilnika in 750 GB diska so le nekatere izmed lastnosti, ki govorijo v prid tega prenosnika.«
<marko-_-> vedno bolj se okoli tega della spotikam
<lynxlynxlynx> mene bi motilo da ni mat, da ma star disk in da so gor okna
<marko-_-> mene moti da so gor okna
<marko-_-> da ni mat? Kaj s tem misliš?
<lynxlynxlynx> zaslon
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> pizda kurčevi laptopi
<marko-_-> http://www.reddit.com/r/SuggestALaptop/comments/1f1u6s/which_laptop_for_ubuntu/
<Pepelka> Which laptop for ubuntu? : SuggestALaptop
<Pepelka> »Hello this is my first post on reddit so i hope i won't be ignored. I'm searching for a new laptop. I'm not a gamer, i'm your average user who uses li...«
<marko-_-> pa da vidimo kaj bo :)
<marko-_-> zgleda je reddit precej kul
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750509735/prenosnik-dell-latitude-e5530-28-ghz-3831079947944#tech zakaj pa je ta tako drag?
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Dell Latitude E5530 2,8 GHz (3831079947944) - mimovrste=)
<marko-_-> mi je čist kul, samo ne razumem cene
<Pepelka> »Latitude E5530 je poslovni prenosnik opremljen z zmogljivimi komponentami, kot so Intel Core i5 procesor, 15,6" - 39,6 cm široki zaslon, 4 GB pomnilnik, 500 GB disk itd..«
<lynxlynxlynx> men ne zgleda drag
<lynxlynxlynx> še čitalec prstnih odtisov ma
<marko-_-> huh tega sploh videl nisem
<marko-_-> samo bog ve kaka je podpora z linuxom
<marko-_-> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10547/ naj ne bi blo problemov
<Pepelka> Ubuntu on Dell Latitude E5530 | Ubuntu
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VABSoHYQr6k
<Pepelka> Louis CK learns about the Catholic Church - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://wwww.louisck.com driven by simple curiosity, I did some investiagative reporting and found out some surprising things about the Catholic Church...«
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ga celo prednameščenega, torej je najbrž zelo dobra
<marko-_-> isto je mel ta HP
<marko-_-> pa je za kurac
<marko-_-> ampak dobro
<marko-_-> škoda da ni kakih 50€ ceneje :D
<marko-_-> bi bil perfekten
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, sej če nabavim laptop z angleško tipkovnico pa dam slovenski layout bodo tipke na istih mestih
<marko-_-> kot zdej tukaj, na slovenski, ane? Samo bo namesto Å¡-ja na tipkovnici neki drugi znak
<marko-_-> nisem Å¡e mel nikoli ne-slovenske tipkovnice
<marko-_-> ker bi najraje res vzel od system72 prenosnik
<marko-_-> on za 700$
<marko-_-> sick so
<marko-_-> si videl?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> tipkovnica bo podobna, ni pa nujno, da ista
<lynxlynxlynx> polovični enter je včasih
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/panp9#
<Pepelka> System76 - Ubuntu Laptop - Pangolin Performance
<Pepelka> »The 15.6" Pangolin Performance provides refined quality and exceptional performance.«
<marko-_-> 714$
<marko-_-> to je po eni strani kraja :D
<marko-_-> 553€ lol
<marko-_-> sam pizda ti glossy displayi
<lynxlynxlynx> +carina
<marko-_-> kolko lahko to nanese?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, še nisem naročal dragih stvari iz tujine
<marko-_-> pomoje bom onega della vzek
<marko-_-> vzel*
<marko-_-> čeprav ta system76 je precej zakon
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, http://www.pricaraj.si/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=66030&category_id=2321&option=com_virtuemart tukaj je za 700€
<Pepelka> DELL Latitude E5530 i5/4/500/U (3831079947944)
<Pepelka> »Intel® Core™ procesor i5-3320M (2.8 GHz)39,6 cm (15,6«
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, sporoč kako se obnese
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, a priporočaš?
<marko-_-> filing mam, da bi lahko za 600€ našel nekaj čist kulskega
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda ok
<marko-_-> jebiga, bom ga vzel. No, prvo morem videt če bodo mimovrste sploh tega vzeli nazaj
<marko-_-> glede na to da sem ga že formatiral...
<marko-_-> saj je bil opensuse
<marko-_-> torej ni problema z licencami
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40241/#p40241
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Nepovezljivost posodobilnika programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40242/#p40242
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Program za detekcijo hardware-a?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40243/#p40243
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-26
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40244/#p40244
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Program za detekcijo hardware-a?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40245/#p40245
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Nepovezljivost posodobilnika programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40246/#p40246
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40247/#p40247
<zdobersek> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130525/qt8aw2ne.jpg
<dz0ny> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/05/25/the-wire-creator-david-simon-eviscerates-the-war-on-drugs/
<Pepelka> The Wire creator David Simon eviscerates the dystopia creating war on drugs | The Raw Story
<zdobersek> LA-LA-LA-LA
<dz0ny> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/wayland-devel/2013-May/009475.html
<Pepelka> ANNOUNCE: Wayland Live CD that starts directly to Wayland
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
 * sasa84 požgečka dz0ny 
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Nepovezljivost posodobilnika programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40248/#p40248
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40249/#p40249
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40250/#p40250
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuki666: HDMI zvok v 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40251/#p40251
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuki666: notranji pomnilnik Xperia T  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40252/#p40252
<l0wkey> re
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84> elow ;)
<CrazyLemon> MAX. SPEED
<CrazyLemon> 216.7 km/h
<CrazyLemon> and thats how i roll
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> a s kio? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah kje..bajsikl!
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko pravi endomondo
<sasa84> lol, you wish CL :P
<anny> dan
<anny> upam, da sterna ni šel s kolesom na kakšen hrib, ker se bliža huda nevihta
<anny> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<CrazyLemon> .yt bob marley sun is shining
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBDVarvFqYI
<sasa84> đizs, nek grmi :\
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10.5°C @26.05.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-26 14:58
<breza> Rakek: 15.12°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:37, Sončni zahod: 20:40:01
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/hercegovec-z-golimi-rokami-zadavil-medvedko.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Hercegovec z golimi rokami zadavil medvedko!
<Pepelka> »Nekega bosanskega kmeta je med čuvanjem ovc napadla medvedka. Čeprav ga je pošteno poškodovala, je napad na srečo preživel, kar pa ne velja za kosmatinko.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..bosanc ubil medveda :D.. sounds like a bad joke :D
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 12.5°C @26.05.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-26 15:08
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 15.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:17, Sončni zahod: 20:38:31
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 16.7°C @26.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Koper: 16.74°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:22:55, Sončni zahod: 20:41:27
<CrazyLemon> lies..18 je
<dz0ny> /msg breza .pomoč
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lies all lies!
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 8.8°C @26.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> Močne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-26 15:29
<breza> Rakek: 13.98°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:37, Sončni zahod: 20:40:01
<sasa84> pr nas je sonce...ne močne padavine :\
<anny>  .vreme ljubljana
<dz0ny> pred pol ure ?
<dz0ny> .yt The Cure - In Between Days
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scif2vfg1ug
<sasa84> dz0ny, k sm dala .vreme je blo sonce, ampak kšne pol urce prej je pa res scal :)
<sasa84> nism ure pogledala :(
<sasa84> sam pisal pa je 15:29...takrat je blo že sonce se mi zdi :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10.4°C @26.05.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Rakek: 13.98°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:37, Sončni zahod: 20:40:01
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Cirrus7 Nimbus Ubuntu PC Delayed – But Finally Gets Priced  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ncffmnrqxcY/ubuntu-nimbus-pc-delayed-design-detailed
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40253/#p40253
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: HDMI zvok v 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40254/#p40254
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: HDMI zvok v 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40255/#p40255
<anny> tu kr ščije vsakih 10 minut :(
<CrazyLemon> bužca :(
<sterna> tle tut
<sterna> suni morm ass saver zrihtat
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/requires-ass-saver.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/threatening-storms.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nič ji ni..js sm bil po celem hrbtu umazan :)
<sterna> ja lih tm k je ass saver ma spuro.
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> tm k ga ni.
<anny> :)
<sterna> o
<sterna> evo morm pokazat kolekcijo
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/javor
<sasa84> oj sterna
<sterna> kako
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40256/#p40256
<sasa84> sterna, ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<sterna> odlicno
<yang> sami zadovoljni slovencki
<yang> lih sem govoril s sosedo, pravi da se seli v tujino
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkbEu6z5bZU
<Pepelka> Suni Climbing Javor - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://bou.si/pic/batch/javor«
<sterna> what more could i ask for?
<dz0ny> yang: sem imel sosedo, ki se je odselila v tujino, tam ločila od moža in prišlja nazaj v slovenijo k novemu fantu(in se potem poročila) #figurethat
<zdobersek> SLO boyz!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in nato spet odselila? :D
<yang> en kolega se je ze pred casom preselil, en ravno ureja vse potrebno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne mislim da sta celo hišo kupila pa jo sedaj preurejata (očitno sta kar zaslužila v tujini)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> dz0ny: vecina jih spara pa nekaj sanja o domovini da bodo enkrat nazaj prisli
<sterna> men je vseen v keri drzavi sem dokler mi je fino
<sterna> ampak tle mi nc dost ne manka
<yang> sterna: to si dobro napisal
<sterna> ce bo stala se bom pa itak preselu nekam
<yang> kaksna stala pa mora se bit ?
<yang> vojno si mislil verjetno
<yang> no, da nadaljujem, ta soseda se ze 3 leta bori z brezposelnostjo, zdaj gre delat na ladjo, potem pa pravi da bo ostala zunaj
<sterna> ah ni treba vojne
<sterna> dost je da se se mal poslabsa standard
<sterna> da bom js ogrozen zato k se men se vedno ni
<yang> sterna: za vecino se je ze poslabsal
<yang> ja ok, teb se gre zaenkrat
<sterna> men gre vedno bolje
<sterna> tut si ne predstavljam da bi mi lahko slo slabse, glede na trenutno stanje
<sterna> mal mi grejo na jetra malenkosti
<sterna> ampak ker so malenkosti ne mislm cele familije selit nekam
<yang> ja to je drugace
<yang> za nekoga ki je se samski je veliko lazje spokati
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40257/#p40257
<sterna> malenkosti kot so neurejena kolesarska infrastruktura, pomanjkanje izbire v politicnem prostoru in korupcija
<yang> pa tudi ti kot strokovnjak bi se tudi v tujini znasel
<sterna> ja, sej mam par jobov k me se vedno cakajo
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> niso se dobil nobenga
<sterna> pa je ze vec kot pol leta
<yang> jst sem si glih malo postimal zadeve, zdej pa tako sranje ratalo v tej drzavi
<sterna> kaksno sranje?
<sterna> sej ni vec jansa na oblasti.
<yang> no saj ravno zato
<yang> bos videl da bo bankrot drzave kmalu
 * CrazyLemon pripravi popcorn
<sterna> unlikely.
 * zdobersek prinese pjaco
<yang> mladi se tukaj zastonj dostudirajo, potem pa gredo ven probat
<sterna> ja?
<sterna> how's that bad?
<yang> se dobro, da imajo moznost zastonjskega studija tule
<sterna> ja, to je dobro
<sterna> veliko bolje kot ce je ne bi imeli
<yang> saj ves kako gre v ameriki ce zelis studirat
<sterna> ker potem bi ostali tukaj in bili revni
<yang> starsi sparajo za to odkar se rodis
<sterna> abejzno
<sterna> kaj pa ce nimajo dnarja?
<sterna> in kaj misls da js pocnem ze od ene 5 let predn sm se odlocu za otroke?
<yang> pol bolj malo otroci studirajo
<sterna> misls da sparam za BMWja? :)
<yang> hehe
<sterna> ubistvu ne vem kaj bom z investiranimi sredstvi
<sterna> ampak zihr bo kdaj prov prslo
<CrazyLemon> kupu taužnt ass-saverjev!
<sterna> ce ne bom pa klosarjom po lublan raztalal.
<yang> sterna: bo zmankal dnarja prej
<sterna> dnarja za?
<yang> zmer vec jih je
<yang> klosarjev
<sterna> aja ne mislm da ne bo problem v tem
<sterna> js nism tak da bi cash talal
<sterna> kupu bi ksno razpadajoco bajto pa jo zrihtal v ljudsko kuhno pa zatocisce
<yang> ja lepo se slisi
<yang> pol bi bil 1. slovenec ki bi to naredil
<sterna> to mi je vseen
<yang> ziher bi te lincal zarad tega
<sterna> tut to mi je vseen
<sterna> hitr laufam.
<yang> ;)
<sterna> pa dobu sm dost pik za emigracijo na novo zelandijo
<sterna> se za kanado dokoncam
<yang> kul
<yang> ja nova zelandija se lepo slisi
<yang> samo kot sem ze zadnjic rekel, malo dalec je
<sterna> niti ne
<yang> ce bi se jaz selil bi hotel biti kje v evropi
<sterna> clo na istem planetu je
<sterna> v evropo se ni treba nc selit, k si ze tle.
<neett> i.si
<yang> no saj pravim, kle bi ostal
<yang> v evropi
<yang> da bi sel lahko se kdaj za vikend malo domov na obisk
<lynxlynxlynx> zelo črnogledo deluješ
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če bi ti selitev pomagala
<sterna> js tut mislm da ne prevec
<sterna> ampak je tut res da
<sterna> change is important
<sterna> dobr se je preselit za pol leta na vsake par let
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Težave z namestitvijo WiFi gonilnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40258/#p40258
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: kle nevem kdo bo se kaj delal
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi ostali
<lynxlynxlynx> brez dela ni jela
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: v glavnem poznam brezposelne
<yang> al pa take ki so tik pred izgubo sluzbe, al pa da gre firma v bakrot
<lynxlynxlynx> nihče ne pravi, da je situacija rožna
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: a si ti zaposlen
<lynxlynxlynx> še jaz sem praktično na nitki, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak mi nič ne manjka
<yang> no potem ves sam
<yang> dokler ne izgubis sluzbe, ce si kvalificiran bos morda drugo dobil, ce nisi pa bolj tezko
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak je skoraj tako kot da bi bilo moje podjetje, torej sem sam odgovoren za to
<lynxlynxlynx> ne čakam na mano iz neba
<yang> dobro tvoje situacije ne poznam
<lynxlynxlynx> na splošno ljudem manjka samoiniciativnosti
<lynxlynxlynx> že na razgovorih to rata ful jasno
<lynxlynxlynx> da ne omenim potovanja s katerega sem lih prišel
<yang> ja seveda, vsi bi radi uspesnega in veselega delavca, pa pridi nasmejan na razgovor ce ze 3 leta sluzbo isces
<lynxlynxlynx> to nima veze s samoiniciativnostjo
<yang> pa se da imas 5 let delovnih izkusenj na tem podrocju
<lynxlynxlynx> mi zaposlujemo večinoma socialno ogrožene, ki so btw tudi večinoma zelo dobre volje
<yang> cudez
<lynxlynxlynx> pretiravaš
<yang> za kaksno branzo se gre
<lynxlynxlynx> najhujšo možno, nevladna neprofitna organizacija
<yang> lahko komu omenim, ce se kaj zaposlujete
<lynxlynxlynx> a je samoiniciativen? :)
<yang> ja precej
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da bomo lih iskali eno/enega za vsaj do konca leta
<yang> sam mi bos moral kaj vec povedat s cim se bavte, magar na privat
<lynxlynxlynx> moram prit na tekoče z maili, me ni blo skor cel mesec :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tale bi se bavu s hrano / logistiko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] cityhunter: Re: USB problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40259/#p40259
<sterna> tako je
<sterna> ce nimas dela, si ga ustvaris
<sterna> nardis firmo
<sterna> in delas tisto kar znas in te veseli
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, daš mal kokic?
<lynxlynxlynx> monetizacija je problem, ampak načeloma se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hell no
<sasa84> jaz bi se tud kam preselila, že eno leto si neki ogledujem... ampak si mislm, d tam me tud noben ne bo s šopkom rož prčakal na letališču (glede delodajalcev mislm) :P
<sasa84> ostajam kar kle... pa sej ne bo skoz tko, enkrat bo tud en vzpon :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: wisdom of crowds si preber. Praksa je taka da če neka entiteta sprejema slabe odločitve, jih bo vedno. Razlika je če govorimo o osebi
<yang> sasa84: ja enkrat, ti kar cakaj
<yang> v komunizmu so cakal 50 let
<dz0ny> kritični problem slovenije je konstantno gledanje v preteklost, obračunavanje in nobene vizije, kaj čmo čez pet let 10,20 počet
<sasa84> yang no, dj mal relax :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, +1
<yang> grem vecerjo delat, da ne bom prevec zatezil
<dz0ny> oziroma vizij je ogromno sam nobeden se ne odloči da bi eno pripeljal do konca
<sasa84> yang, kaj bo dobrega? ;)
<yang> peceni toasti a'la yang
<yang> ti posljem recept ?
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: ni konsistentnih vizij
<lynxlynxlynx> kar je čist jasno, ker niti na državni ravni nimamo kopice strateških dokumentov
<lynxlynxlynx> in potem vsaka vlada cikcaka po svoje, namesto da bi pičili proti cilju
<sasa84> yang, dj
<yang> sasa84: daj mi mail posreduj na privat prosim
<l0wkey> re
<dz0ny> yang: recepta ne moreš patentirat, tako kot oblačila ne
<dz0ny> lahko sheraš tudi ostalim :)
<yang> ja a ga se tebi posljem :) '
<dz0ny> dz0ny@shortmail.com
<dz0ny> :P itak moram pogledat kaj mi kaj pišejo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Football Manager 2014 Will Support Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NMytNCtjU9Y/football-manager-2014-linux-release
<zdobersek> ^ yay
<yang> sem poslal, zdej grem pa "kuhat"
<yang> bosta pol porocala kako vama je ratalo :)
<sterna> sasa84: na kerem podrocju pa isces job?
<sterna> torej
<sterna> kaj te veseli?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cSMppfXpDmg
<Pepelka> Paul Daniels - The Chop Cup - Full version - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The full version of one of my favourite magic tricks by one of my favourite magicians :)«
<sasa84> sterna, več stvari me veseli... mislm, d je treba bit odprt a ne.
<sasa84> jaz imam sicer humanist. smer izobrazbe, ampak... če se bo kdaj ponudla priložnost, da je kšn soliden job... kšno stvar se na novo naučiš, pa tko a ne
<sterna> ja sam kere reci najraje delas
<sterna> humaniste se kr isce, sam bi mors mal specializirana
<sterna> pa pismena.
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d mi je teologija dala kr neki Å¡irine
<sasa84> od filozofije, psihologije, svetega pisma, tudi prava, retorike itd
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87KDfa5sc80
<Pepelka> Cold Open: Anthony Weiner Campaign Video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Just before to the start of Late Night, Anthony Weiner unveils a new campaign video. Subscribe NOW to Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: http://full.sc/IcjtXJ Wat...«
<CrazyLemon> car!
<sasa84> ps: yang, zlo lepo ;)
<sterna> sasa84: ja to si za marketing pa user experience
<sterna> sasa84: v ker konc sveta te pa zanima?
<sterna> kontakte mam na vzhodni pa zahodni obali zda, tam se najhitrej razvija to
<sterna> pol pa se v boulderju pa bostonu pa v frankfurtu pa kopenhagnu
<sasa84> oo, danska
<sasa84> čakala sem, da boš omenu skandinavijo :P
<sterna> v stockholmu mam kolega sam dela v javnem sektorju in ma ful mal kontaktov od teh firm k se grejo high tech antropologijo pa take reci
<sterna> je pa tega po skandinaviji dovolj da ni tok tezko dobit sluzbe ce pokazes znanje
<sterna> sasa84: pomoje najbols da zacnes brat ksne te dobre knjige o teh receh
<sterna> UX design pa metrike pa analitika
<sterna> kako se kulturolosko opredeli prilagoditev reci za dolocene regije
<sterna> ljudi za to se kr dost isce
<sterna> je pa mal zoprn k moras dejansko dost poznat statistiko da ne delas neumnih napak
<sasa84> [edit]
<sasa84> Visual design, also commonly known as graphic design, communication design, or visual communication, represents the aesthetics or look-and-feel of the front end of any User Interface. Graphic treatment of interface elements, is often perceived as the visual design. The purpose of visual design is to use visual elements like colors, images, and symbols to convey a message to its audience. Fundamentals of Gestalt psychology and Visual Pe
<sasa84> rception give a cognitive perspective on how to create effective visual communication.[5]
<sasa84> gestalt je pa na našmu faxu doma :P
<sterna> ja sej to je to sam pac
<sterna> american design doesn't really work very well in russia.
<sterna> tle pa ti prides na vrsto
<dz0ny> http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/?lat=46.05645089999999&lng=14.50807020000002&zm=11&kt=1200
<Pepelka> NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein
<Pepelka> »A Google Maps mash-up that calculates the effects of the detonation of a nuclear bomb.«
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst morm razstrelt 10,4 mega tonsko, da pride do tebe :P
<sasa84> ena pride sam do starga trga :P
<sterna> 10 megaton je ze kr
<sasa84> 7000 tud pride :P
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ne uposteva terena tole
<sasa84> 10,4 je za zihr...pride do prezida :P
<sterna> ce vrzes na lublano 100MT kr celovc zazge.
<sasa84> to more bit grozljivo ej :S
<sterna> eh ni
<sterna> mislm to so vse peanuts
<sterna> sasa84: http://www.cracked.com/article_19117_7-horrible-ways-universe-can-destroy-us-without-warning.html
<Pepelka> 7 Horrible Ways The Universe Can Destroy Us Without Warning | Cracked.com
<Pepelka> »he universe is patient. It can wait. But rest assured: Some day, when you least expect it, it will reap a terrible vengeance upon you.«
<dz0ny> mene je zanimal tsar, tam so malo zmotil pr racunanju pa je malo preveč počilo
<dz0ny> russia pač
<sasa84> dz0ny, tale carska bomba... avion so preštimal, d jo je lohk odvrgu... pa baje so mel neko padalo al kwa, d je mal počasnej padala...tko d sta se pilota lohk umaknila
<sasa84> baje bi bil pa največji bum bum, če yellowstone raznese :P
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tam se letno tla dvignejo za 25cm
<dz0ny> sam ti dogodki majo tandecno vsakih 10-100M let
<dz0ny> won't happen in our lifetime, razen če kdo pogrunta kak se osebnost digitalizira
<sasa84> dz0ny, al pa če odkrijem sveti gral :P
<sasa84> (v laičnem smislu)
<sasa84> tipo ambrozija :P
<sasa84> ...sam ne una, k je strupena :P
<yang> ze disi iz pecice
<yang> zivjo marko-_-
<marko-_-> oj
<sasa84> am... yang, a lohk enga? :P
<dz0ny> yang: http://i.imgur.com/5WXh32l.jpg
<sasa84> oj marko-_-
<marko-_-> oj
<marko-_-> a kdo od tukaj programira?
<marko-_-> v for loopu izpisujem en array in hočem vejice dodajat. Pač simple cout << array[i] << ", ";
<marko-_-> sam nočem da pri zadnji doda vejico
<marko-_-> sam bo, ker je v loopu
<sterna> pejstn kodo
<sterna> v pastebin, ne sem
<sterna> dpaste.com
<sterna> recimo
<marko-_-> ma nisem hotel cele kode kopirat ker je dokaj simple kar hočem vedet :D
<marko-_-> ampak dobro, bom on loop
<sterna> ja pogoj v loopu postavi da exitne eno iteracijo prej
<sterna> pa po koncanem loopu se enkrat povecaj stevec in izpisi element
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/aK8Z4pDf
<Pepelka> for (int i=0;i<20;i++) cout << nakljucna_stevila[i] << ", "; //pri zadnji Å¡t - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> sterna, kako to naredim?
<sterna> marko-_-: http://pastebin.com/sEhM1EUK
<Pepelka> int i=0; for (i=0;i<20-1;i++) { cout << nakljucna_stevila[i] << ", "; //pri - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> lahko bi z do while to naredil
<marko-_-> samo se mi zdi neumno
<marko-_-> u
<marko-_-> super hvala
<marko-_-> ful logična rešitev
<marko-_-> sem ponosen nate
<dz0ny> ali pa slice na zadnji char če je ta ,
<marko-_-> to sem jaz prvo mislil
<marko-_-> gledat, če je zadnji , in ga odrezat
<dz0ny> mislim da tako cpython nardi
<marko-_-> sam tvoja rešitev ej bolj programerska
<marko-_-> je*
<marko-_-> kar je kul
<marko-_-> sam zakaj moram prej deklarirat int?
<marko-_-> zakaj ni zadosti, da ga v zanki sterna q
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> zakaj moram prej deklarirat i kot int
<marko-_-> zakaj ni zadosti da ga v zanki
<marko-_-> ker ga uporabim pol Å¡e izven zanke?
<yang> ja dz0ny haha kinect
<yang> jebemu bozica bogve kolk kinectov so ze prodal
<yang> nc dost imam za danes, lahko noc
<marko-_-> sterna, tista tvoja ne dela, ker izpiše neko random število ki ga pobere iz pomnilnika
<marko-_-> če pa pol izpišem ročno nakljucna_stevila[19]
<marko-_-> ker itak vem, da jih je 20 in kera mora bit zadnja
<marko-_-> pa dela
<marko-_-> v loopi 20-1 pa pol ++i ne dela
<marko-_-> evo zdaj mam tako. Ni fino, sam zdaj ko vem, koliko jih je, gre
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/YHJCnY8Q
<Pepelka> [C++] //Projektna naloga v kateri bom predstavil hitrost algoritmov za sortiranje. Pri - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> aja zdaj je on int i=0 odveč
<marko-_-> ko pride ven z zanke se i postavi nazaj na 0
<marko-_-> zato ne dela
<sterna> aja
<sterna> itak mas i++
<sterna> na konc samo [i]
<sterna> izpisi
<sterna> aja i je nazaj 0 ?
<sterna> ko se konca for?
<sterna> funny.
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> sej zato izpišem samo ročno
<marko-_-> itak vem da jih bo 20
<marko-_-> in kera je zadnja, sej veš
<marko-_-> ni problema
<sterna> ej eno uslugo potrebujem
<sterna> a kdo odpre v firefoxu pa chromiumu http://mail.hehe.si/
<sterna> pa pove ce dobi ksn ssl error?
<sasa84> sterna, jst ti bom v ff
<sterna> thanks
<sasa84> mam drgač sam chrome, ne chromium
<sterna> no tut chrome loh
<sasa84> sterna, c chroem odpre user name, pasword....
<sterna> a je zelena klucavnca zgorej pr urlju?
<sasa84> sterna, pr ff mi je pa težil za tisto digitalno potrdilo itd... ampak zadeva je spet user name, paswword
<sterna> kaj ti je pa tezil?
<sasa84> http://screencloud.net/v/tJ9N
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 23:08:27 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<sterna> sasa84: a loh se enkrat poskusis?
<sasa84> zdej bo verjetno kul, ker sem ga uvozilaa ne?
<sterna> al si zdej ze confirmala forever?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> hm
<sasa84> čak...sj ga lohk nekje zbrišem a ne
<lynxlynxlynx> opera je tud brez napak
<sterna> sasa84: ja sam ne vem tocn kje pa
<sterna> zdele sm neki spremenu
<sterna> tko da mogoce kr dela brez tezenja
<lynxlynxlynx> ne piše, da bi bla pa varna povezava, čeprav preusmeri na https
<marko-_-> chromium tudi dela normalno sterna
<marko-_-> nobena napaka
<sterna> hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa po refreshu
<sasa84> najdla sterna
<sterna> ja sej lahko https://mail.hehe.si/
<sterna> odprete
<sterna> pa bo "se ni namescena"
<lynxlynxlynx> torej, če takoj odprem kot https, je vse ok
<sterna> ampak bi moralo bit https pa valid certificate
<marko-_-> ej s čim kej browsate in zakaj?
<sasa84> zdej ej kul tud http...pa vrže pol na https
<sterna> ok
<sterna> marko-_-: js mam firefox chromium rekonq pa chrome
<lynxlynxlynx> povezava je varna
<sterna> to se slis ful pretentious :)
<sterna> kako je varna, ce sm pa js na drugi strani.
<lynxlynxlynx> sej veš kaj mislim
<sasa84> jst mam ff pa chrome
<marko-_-> jaz mam chromium in sem ful zadovoljen s hitrostjo. Nisem drugo že uporabljal kake pol leta ziher. Mi pa včasih kej flash zajebava bolj kot v firefoxu
<marko-_-> posebej kaki bandcamp
<marko-_-> ali pa take strani
<marko-_-> no, ne vem sploh če je to flash krivda, sklepam :D
<sasa84> to je uno nek shockwave flash al kwa...k sta kr dva nameščena pa... chrome ga s tem tud neki serje
<sasa84> se mi zdi d se bl obnese ff
<marko-_-> ne vem ne vem
<marko-_-> vem samo da nikol ne streama komadov preko bandcampa
<marko-_-> chromium
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-19
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41777/#p41777
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> stupid chrome.. rubikove kocke ne morem sestavit
<CrazyLemon> a komu dela?
<napsy> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> dela ja..sam ne smeš met v new tabu
<CrazyLemon> napsy https://www.google.si/
<CrazyLemon> nope..ne dela
<CrazyLemon> sam animacija na začetku
<napsy> men v firefoxu dela cist lepo
<CrazyLemon> meni v chromeu faila.. zaradi cross-origin frameov
<napsy> suxors
<CrazyLemon> RewriteRule ^punbb/?$ http://localhost/forum/ [R=301,L]                           # kaj manjka temu rewrite ruleu?
<CrazyLemon> torej vse zahteve ki pridejo na punbb preusmeri na forum
<CrazyLemon> pa ne
<CrazyLemon> a se da kako debugat tale .htaccess ?
<dz0ny> apache.log gledas :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: faila ti ker nis na auri
<CrazyLemon> error.log nič ne izpiše uporabnega
<CrazyLemon> auri?
<CrazyLemon> a je to spet eno hipstersko orodje ki se uporablja zadnje čase? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: default chrome je na gtk
<dz0ny> ce hoces da kaj dela pod linux
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti govoriš o kocki
<dz0ny> moras bit pa na auri
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> ja
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn0FF1KwL4I
<orion1111> kako je ime Japoncu, ki hodi vsako uro srat_
<orion1111> ?
<CrazyLemon> zandob ersek ??
<orion1111> odgovor:  Pokako
<chemist^> ola folk
<chemist^> long time no see
<zdobersek> ditto
<chemist^> kaj mi lahko kdo pomaga?
<chemist^> je kdo onliner? ;D
<chemist^> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<chemist^> sm instaliral na novo
<chemist^> vse
<chemist^> najprej windoz 7
<chemist^> in pol ubuntu
<chemist^> ampak tokrat na 2 razlicna diska... ne na istega, z dvemi(stirimi) particijami
<chemist^> in zdej ko boot-am pc...mi gre direkt v ubuntu, ne da opcije da izberem
<chemist^> idioterna,
<chemist^> pomagaj mi ;)
<idioterna> m?
<chemist^> ma grub
<chemist^> sm instaliral na posebej diske (sda in sdb) ... najprej windoz 7 na sda in pol ubuntu 14.04 na sdb
<chemist^> installerju od ubuntu
<chemist^> sem pustil po defaultu da instalira boot-loader (al kko se ze temu rece)
<chemist^> in ga je instaliral na sda (kje je windoz) ... zdej ko vzem PC, mi boot-a direktno v ubuntu
<chemist^> mi ne pokaze grub menuja
<chemist^> da lahko izberem kateri OS hocem loadat
<chemist^> ne a
<dz0ny> via bioa :)
<dz0ny> bios
<dz0ny> al pa reces grubu najd mi vse OS v tem racunalniku
<chemist^> ja to
<chemist^> kako to nardim
<chemist^> zdej sem probal instalirat na novo grub na /dev/sdb
<dz0ny> ja to nima veze
<chemist^> in mi je naslo samo linux, ni prepoznalo windoz image-a na sda
<chemist^> ko sm dal update
<dz0ny> to mas ze vse na rac
<dz0ny> f8 ko se ti bios pokaze
<dz0ny> pa zberes disk s katerega ces bootat
<chemist^> hja ok, samo to ni isto kot grub
<chemist^> ki se je automatsko pojavu
<chemist^> zdej ce pustim na miru, mi gre automatsko v ubuntu
<chemist^> (ce ne stisnem f8)
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41778/#p41778
<orion1111> jsm mam kr Wubi
<orion1111> nobenih problemov
<orion1111> z boot sektorjem, particijami...
<chemist^> waw
<chemist^> to meni ne pomaga kj dosti, da mas ti nekaj kar ti ne dela tezav
<chemist^> jz mam tezave :D
<zdobersek> .yt is not a problem for me dubstep
<jablana> Chase & Status - No Problem (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sss9aNbtEpA ♥33,821 ▶5,683,802
<chemist^> zkj mi noben ne zna/noce pomagat ;(
<dz0ny> chemist^: sej sem ti
<zdobersek> ocitno ne
<chemist^> dz0ny, ce stisnem f8 ... nism popravu grub, da mi zazna oba OS
<dz0ny> al pa reces grubu najd mi vse OS v tem racunalniku
<dz0ny> "quote"
<dz0ny> grub-update anyone?
<chemist^> a kr recem mu
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> ma ne najde mi windoz particije
<dz0ny> a je locked?
<dz0ny> jo lahko "priklopiš" v linux
<dz0ny> brskaš...
<chemist^> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic
<chemist^> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
<chemist^> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf
<chemist^> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<chemist^> lahko...
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/o94JpXfv#KhG_JQEhX7Vt8NlE_DI0SJJg
<slax0r> once again, lilo > grub :P
<dz0ny> lilo je bl simpl ja
<dz0ny> i agree
<chemist^> dz0ny, pa kaj instaliram lilo?
<dz0ny> chemist^: ti nardu un gor k je na paste.sh
<chemist^> ta file moram create-at pravis....samo kaj pol bo samo to not
<dz0ny> na lilo kr pozab
<dz0ny> ne
<chemist^> samo info o win
<dz0ny> vse bo
<dz0ny> ne rabis vse dat
<chemist^> enkrat ko dam update
<chemist^> bo nafilal sam
<chemist^> ?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> :)
<chemist^> aha
<chemist^> samo ime file-a kaj
<chemist^> pustim tko? kemik_sem? ;D
<dz0ny> kukr ces
<chemist^> mam enga ki je 40-custom
<chemist^> ze not
<slax0r> zamenjat bootloader ni ravno najlazja operacija, sploh za nekoga ki se ne razume v to
<chemist^> i agree
<chemist^> vedno mi je to delalo probleme
<chemist^> jebemu misa
<zdobersek> jst poznam enga Misa
<zdobersek> mu bom prenesel sporocilo
<dz0ny> i feel cheap today public function waitUntillJsHasRun() { sleep(20); }
<chemist^> dz0ny, ok sm naredu ta file
<chemist^> kaj zdej grub-update
<slax0r> dz0ny: I feel cheep like that already the whole project
<slax0r> and sick, I feel sick :(
<dz0ny> chemist^: ja
<chemist^> spet mi isto vrze vn
<chemist^> une 4
<chemist^> 2 memtesta
<chemist^> in 2 od linuxa
<slax0r> pa dobro, ne mores v grub rocno vpisat windoze particij?
<chemist^> ne znam
<chemist^> ne da ne morem
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> to sm nazadnje delal ko je bil zunaj ubuntu 9.04
<slax0r> ni bilo misljeno na tebe, ampak bolj, retoricno vprasanje
<dz0ny> no dej pol cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dz0ny> na pastebin
<chemist^> ok
<dz0ny> slax0r: sej smo jo z unim rule
<dz0ny> sam je ne pobere grub-update
<slax0r> aja, nisem gledal niti kaj mu pastas
<chemist^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487822/
<CrazyLemon> a ni drugi disk (hd1,0) ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na sda ma
<slax0r> ne, sdb :P
<CrazyLemon> ^
<chemist^> na sda imam windoz
<chemist^> na sdb imam ubuntu
<dz0ny> chemist^: dej ured 40_custom
<chemist^> ko sm instaliral ubuntu, je blo po defaultu nastimano
<dz0ny> pa not dej tist
<chemist^> da instalira mbr al kaj ze
<chemist^> na sda
<chemist^> dz0ny, ok sek...
<dz0ny> cak cak
<dz0ny> a v windos lahko bootas
<dz0ny> prek f8?
<chemist^> nevem, nism se probal
<slax0r> -.-
<dz0ny> facepalm
<chemist^> ;D lol
<jablana> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-sJJDxcXZbXA/UO2z-0H1guI/AAAAAAAAAC0/fD6Y26KnjOk/s1600/Facepalm.png
<chemist^> pa moram resetirat PIIA
<yang> .vreme lj
<chemist^> ajde caki
<chemist^> brb
<chemist^> grem probat
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @19.05.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 48%  pretežno jasno
<dz0ny> itak da mu ne najde ce je pa mbr na sda pobrisal
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:26:56, Kulminacija: 12:59:48, Sončni zahod: 20:32:40
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 05min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> dz0ny, ja no pol ce ves kaj sm naredu ;D kako da to popravim ;P
<dz0ny> najprej zrihti da ti oboje boota prek f8
<dz0ny> pol pa nazaj prid
<dz0ny> oz ne bos rabu
<slax0r> z winsi bos moral popravit mbr in boot na sda
<chemist^> sej sistem je na novo narjen, ni mi neka FUL panika na novo instalirat winse in ubuntu...samo casa vzame ful
<dz0ny> bo kr samo do sebe delal
<slax0r> potem pa ubuntu installiraj na sdb mbr
<slax0r> pa bootaj iz sdb, ne sda
<chemist^> slax0r ya sej se mi je zdelo
<chemist^> :/
<chemist^> da je narobe
<chemist^> ko sm pustil na sda
<slax0r> mislim, installiraj grub na sdb mbr, ne ubuntu
<chemist^> ajde brb
<chemist^> Ee
<chemist^> Ko izberem v boot menu disk z winsi mi boota ubuntu ;)
<chemist^> Damn i phucked up good
<dz0ny> ja
<chemist^> Stupid
<chemist^> Kj zdej?
<dz0ny> ponovi vajo
<chemist^> Vse se enkrat al kaj
<dz0ny> namesti win
<chemist^> Ma neeeee ;)
<dz0ny> namesti linux in zber sdb
<dz0ny> nemst sda
<dz0ny> al pa poguglaj fixmbr windows
<dz0ny> fixboot ubuntu
<chemist^> To je najlazje ampak staaari spet bm moral 3 ure to delat
<dz0ny> until you learn :>
<chemist^> Vceraj sm cel vecer porabu za vse zrihtat
<chemist^> Driverje in podobno... ;(
<dz0ny> no sej
<dz0ny> sej mas drugo opcijo
<dz0ny> sem ti napisal
<dz0ny> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair (namestis grub na pravi disk)
<chemist^> To je to kr nism nikoli na 2 posebej diska inst.
<chemist^> Ma tega mi noce instalirat
<chemist^> Dodam ppa
<chemist^> In package not found
<dz0ny> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/
<dz0ny> .apt boot-repair
<dz0ny> hum pa res
<slax0r> erm
<slax0r> windoze dvd not
<slax0r> zbootaj v recovery
<slax0r> pridi nekak do cli
<slax0r> fixmbr
<slax0r> fixboot
<chemist^> Raje kot samo kliknit
<dz0ny> ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<dz0ny> bo
<dz0ny> pa za ubuntu
<chemist^> Na startup repair?
<chemist^> Slax0r
<slax0r> ne vem, nekaj takega verjetno
<chemist^> Mislim
<chemist^> Mas opcijo al manual v cmd
<chemist^> Al kliknes da sam repaira startip
<chemist^> Up
<slax0r> ne vem, probaj eno al drugo
<chemist^> Pol bom moral se grub postelat ne?
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> iz CDja
<slax0r> chroot v tvoj install
<slax0r> popravis grub file da se installa na sdb
<slax0r> in zazenes grub install
<slax0r> vsaj tak je na lilo :P
<chemist^> Ker ko repair-am bo verjetno bootal v windoz aztomatsko
<chemist^> Vseeno boota ubuntu...fak stari res
<chemist^> Bm se enkrat instaliral vse from scratch
<chemist^> Ndsm se vec zajebavat s temi glupostmi
<chemist^> Grem vn na soncek ;)
<dz0ny> slax0r: a na un job se je kdo javil?
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> 2 mam ze
<slax0r> en ma zdaj probo do konc mesca
<slax0r> drug pa bo verjetno drug mesec ze zacel
<chemist^> Tnx anywayz folk
<slax0r> 1keur
<CrazyLemon> fckin .htaccess
<CrazyLemon> AllowOverride All pa +FollowSymLinks
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> lp
<Sky[x]> a kdo slucajno ve kam bi se zapisal log prav od mysql ko se ne more povezat na bazo in mi sedaj samo php javi da se ni mogel povezat, mene pa zanima stevilak errorja prav od mysql ?
<dz0ny> var/log/mysql
<Sky[x]> ravno gledam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.bicikel.com/novice/10479/koldrush_kolesarski_osvezilec_za_poletne_dni.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2014/05/slaba_banka_za_23_milijonov_evrov_kupila_koprsko_mesto_duhov.aspx
<CrazyLemon> slab nakup za slabo banko :D
<chemist^> Ola ;)
<chemist^> Back @ home
<chemist^> Sej ce inst. na novo windoz ne rabim pol se ubuntu na novo ampak samo grub z live cdjem...right?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> btw nic ne rabis na novo
<dz0ny> sam un fixmbr fixboot za win
<dz0ny> pa boot-fix za ubuntu
<chemist^> V cmd
<chemist^> Kj moram tocno vpisat?
<chemist^> Samo te 2 komande?
<dz0ny> mas une linke od prej
<chemist^> Ne ;(
<dz0ny> ubuntu-log has it
<chemist^> Yea
<chemist^> Zdj sm na gsmu
<chemist^> Prej ko sm probal uni repair startup sm moral pred tem na spisku kao izbrat OS...ki je bil prazen
<chemist^> Sploh mi ni zaznalo da mam kje inst. Win
<dz0ny> fixmbr
<dz0ny> fixmbr
<dz0ny> seveda ti ni ce pa ne nejade boot zapisa za win
<chemist^> Bm probal zdh
<chemist^> Zdj
<chemist^> Nope...gre v linux spet direkt
<chemist^> Any idea? ;)
<chemist^> Na novo win a?
<CrazyLemon> ni treba..rabiš samo prit prek windows cdja v recovery in nato tam lahko pofixaš zadeve..
<CrazyLemon> al pa imaš tako srečo kot jo imam js in ti en kup slabih updejtov sploh ne dovoli nobenega fixa/boota v windows :D
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41779/#p41779
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, sm uspel instalirat in zagnat boot-repair
<chemist^> na ubuntu
<chemist^> ima tam opcijo za izbrat med: Reinstall grub in Restore MBR
<chemist^> kaj dam
<chemist^> restore mbr?
<chemist^> al pustim reinstall grub in tam pod options imam obkljukano ze: "repair windows boot files"
<chemist^> dz0ny, slax0r
<chemist^> zdej sm instaliral grub na oba diska bmk ;D da vidimo kj bo
<yang> http://www.kurir-info.rs/serlok-holms-progovorio-srpski-ovaj-jezik-je-bas-lak-clanak-1175667
<zdobersek> ubistvu je bil Mycroft
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/pibishop/status/468381485813493760/photo/1/large
<CrazyLemon> /viewtopic.php?id=6103 HTTP/1.1" 301                če imam localhost/viewtopic. bl bla me redirecta na tisto mesto ki ga želim
<CrazyLemon> če pa mam spredaj /punbb/ pa me ne
<CrazyLemon> čeprav imam v .htacccess "^/viewtopic"
<CrazyLemon> kar predvidevam da pomeni karkoli je lahko pred viewtopic.php
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :D
<CrazyLemon> poznam enga s tako postavo
<CrazyLemon> pred nesrečo je naredu tudi po 200km na dan :D
<yang> zdobersek: 1. krog "Glej mami brez rok !" 2. krog "Glej mami brez nog !" 3. krog "Glej mami brez zob !"
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: and you? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8xUUWObV1Y
<CrazyLemon> naj nekdo pinga miho
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre ker ni pepelke
<zdobersek> miha
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem kaj so linki
<CrazyLemon> :d
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek neither
 * CrazyLemon is a man not a boy
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> a 'cyclist', then
<CrazyLemon> torej.. kdo mi bo zrihtal tale .htaccess da lahko grem tv gledat :)
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/4MX-eMC-#WanL7uYrWoJ0Uk1CVBTy2Gx7
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni druge kot da imam .htaccess v punbb folderju
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: oboje je ok
<dz0ny> kako pa ti to testiraš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej je link povsod napisat
<dz0ny> browser si zapomni 301 :) ves
<CrazyLemon> napisan*
<dz0ny> curl it
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak tukaj sploh ni 301
<CrazyLemon> ker ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tisti punbb odpre punbb
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi pa redirectat :)
<dz0ny> kaj tist L pomeni
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> ce mas mapo ki obstja :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič kar bi mene motilo :D
<dz0ny> se bo seveda mapa prej nalozila
<CrazyLemon> obstaja mapa :)
<CrazyLemon> a ne pomeni L da je to zadnje pravilo ki ga upoštevaš za to mapo ?
<dz0ny> ne za tist level htaccess
<dz0ny> ce mas mapo bo prej mapo
<dz0ny> kot pa tist tvo rediretc prjel
<CrazyLemon> o jebemti
<CrazyLemon> kušnu bi te človek.. če bi le bil ženska
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> FCKIN L!
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> madona.. zakaj nisi tega omenu že zjutraj :p
<dz0ny> sem drugo delal :)
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> rly 8 ur
<CrazyLemon> naah :)
<CrazyLemon> mal sm se igral z htaccess.. pol sm pop..du pa sm ga pustu za par ur :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da ne bos na konc tak ratu https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BoAWKTiIYAAkOf3.png:large
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj pa vse dela!
<zdobersek> unglaublich!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufgbLNBCxH4
<CrazyLemon> jensie...car :D
<dz0ny> .apt Sshpass
<jablana> sshpass {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<idioterna> utopic eh?
<zdobersek> kva je pa to en dict syntax
<idioterna> {} oznacuje mnozico
<zdobersek> mja
<zdobersek> (13.04) pa ni lih tuple
<idioterna> manjka vejica ja
<zdobersek> al pa ce je en float element v tuplu
<zdobersek> eyyy
<idioterna> ja sam to ne dela
<idioterna> more bit vejica ce je sam en element
<zdobersek> OH I'M SORRY
<zdobersek> (13.04),
<zdobersek> copypasta direkt is outputa
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> (13.04,)
<idioterna> je tuple
<zdobersek> (13.04),
<zdobersek> takisto vrze ven tuple
<zdobersek> je semanticno enako kokr `13.04,`
<zdobersek> #python
<idioterna> ja dokler nc druzga ne das zravn
<zdobersek> npr. kaj?
<zdobersek> (13.04), 'saucy' still a tuple
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a obstaja kak bootstrap za takle prikaz ze ?
<Sky[x]> http://blog.serverdensity.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/ops-dashboard-screenshot1.jpg
<idioterna> jsm kr sam naredu to
<CrazyLemon> pol posheraj fantu ane!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> namorm
<idioterna> k ni moje
<CrazyLemon> ni opensource??
<CrazyLemon> da hell!
<Sky[x]> https://www.serverdensity.com/ops-dashboard/
<Sky[x]> drgac sem pa tele zdj nasel
<Sky[x]> http://www.geckoboard.com/statusboard-features
<idioterna> Sky[x]: mi mamo html pa javascript pa pac
<idioterna> kr dela no
<idioterna> ni kej dost blo za nardit
<Sky[x]> verjamem ja :D
<Sky[x]> se bom mal poigrov pa meteor poskusil uporabit da se kaj novega naucim
<Sky[x]> :P
<idioterna> Sky[x]: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKOUwPVJCz0
<Sky[x]> vazen mi je izgled :D
<idioterna> kr noro
<Sky[x]> pri telih se da se fajn integrirat lepo github/jira ...
<idioterna> ja, sure
<idioterna> sej to je trivialno
<Sky[x]> 600$/year pride map bolj advance
<idioterna> to ni noben strosek
<idioterna> vprasanje je samo kaj ti omogoca
<idioterna> oz. kaj ti preprecuje
<idioterna> dz0ny: influxdb se pa zelo rad vsipa ce ga resno obremenis
<idioterna> smo zdej ugotovil
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: influxdb pa kibana
<dz0ny> idioterna: a :)
<dz0ny> kaj pa ce jih po clustrih razdelis?
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V sredo in četrtek se bo nadaljevalo sončno in še toplejše vreme. Še bo pihal jugozahodni veter. V petek bo še dokaj sončno, popoldne pa bodo nastale krajevne plohe ali nevihte.
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> V sosednjih pokrajinah bo jutri sončno vreme, le v hribih severne Italije bo nekaj oblačnosti.
<idioterna> dz0ny: pol pa nimam skor nc od tega
<upd_> https://www.mimovrste.com/diski/samsung-25-trdi-disk-samsung-spinpoint-320-gb-5400-rpm-8-mb-sata-hn-m320mbb
<upd_>  SATA vodilu omogoča 3 Gb/s teoretičnega prenosa podatkov. vmesnik SATA II mal zgrešen ane
<idioterna> zakaj?
<upd_> pač če bi bil lajk bi vidu 3gb prenosa :)
<upd_> a ni to bolj sata 3
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> hm
<upd_> ah ta je 6gb kao :)
<idioterna> sata3 je 6
<idioterna> ja
<upd_> mja sam pomešal, sem povezal 3 = 3 :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj so ta opozorila glede git simple
<CrazyLemon> pa git matching
<CrazyLemon> +push*
<CrazyLemon> kaj je priporočljivo za non-git osebo kot sm sam?
<dz0ny> em
<dz0ny> kaka opozorila?
<dz0ny> btw usa is down
<dz0ny> internetz fucked neki
<CrazyLemon>  git push
<CrazyLemon> warning: push.default is unset;
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> git push origin master
<dz0ny> al nastavis za vse repote
<dz0ny> al pa sam za tega
<dz0ny> prvic moras povedat ka m naj pushne
<dz0ny> kaj je default
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> its implicit value is changing in
<CrazyLemon> Git 2.0 from 'matching' to 'simple'.
<dz0ny> dunno kaj mas to
<CrazyLemon> When push.default is set to 'matching', git will push local branches
<CrazyLemon> to the remote branches that already exist with the same name.
<CrazyLemon> In Git 2.0, Git will default to the more conservative 'simple'
<CrazyLemon> behavior, which only pushes the current branch to the corresponding
<CrazyLemon> remote branch that 'git pull' uses to update the current branch.
<dz0ny> nikad vidjeo tega
<CrazyLemon> ker git version pa maš gor?
<dz0ny> 1.9.1
<CrazyLemon> no...enako verzijo imam js..pa mi ob vsakem git push napiše to
<CrazyLemon> očitno ve da sm noob pa me hoče pripravit na git 2.0 :D
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> priden drugače vidim :>
<CrazyLemon> zabavam se mal :)
<CrazyLemon> sej drugače je design pretty much done
<CrazyLemon> vse dela zgleda dokaj kul..tako na fullhd kot na mobitelu
<CrazyLemon> tko da zdaj sam se Å¡e lotim slovenskega captcha replacementa
<CrazyLemon> pol je pa to skoraj to
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem češnje jest
<CrazyLemon> o/
<dz0ny> o/
<CrazyLemon> pa so Å¡le
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Primernost vodiča?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41780/#p41780
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: Re: Primernost vodiča?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41781/#p41781
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-20
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> pozdrav
<zdobersek> .
<slax0r> lp
<CrazyLemon> Rdio je na voljo v .si!
<CrazyLemon> kaj je rdio? :D
<napsy> kwa? ne ves?
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot deezer
<CrazyLemon> torej še ena stvar ki se plača da lahko poslušaš kar želiš ?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sam spet majo nasi problem z dsotopnostjo tuje muske
<CrazyLemon> i'll stick to youtube in RT :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si gledal ta lego movie..je v redu al je lame?
<dz0ny> me ne zanima tist
<dz0ny> lego movie stuff
<CrazyLemon> mene tudi ne..sm pa slišal da je baje dober
<dz0ny> se anime komi prebavim
<CrazyLemon> js jih sploh ne :)
<CrazyLemon> .yt the lego movie trailer
<jablana> The LEGO® Movie - Official Main Trailer [HD] (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ_JOBCLF-I ♥87,171 ▶22,287,484
<aaljosa> pozdravljeni :)
<napsy> oj hoj
<Sky[x]> jo
<aaljosa> ma kdo kasno idejo kako bi prikazal
<aaljosa> 3d asembli
<aaljosa> iz solidworksow
<aaljosa> na spletni strani
<aaljosa> .asm so fajli
<napsy> kak player za flash mogoce?
<aaljosa> sem studiral ja..zdj malo googlam ma ne vem niti kaj tocno iscem :)
<aaljosa> ker te asemblyji in solidi
<aaljosa> in to je bolj tema :)
<dz0ny> aaljosa: v collada pretvoris
<aaljosa> collad?
<aaljosa> na google mi neke instagrame mece vn :D
<dz0ny> https://collada.org/
<dz0ny> !g collada d3
<dz0ny> aja pepelke ni
<aaljosa> pepelka sla na party :)
<aaljosa> sem najdu
<aaljosa> berem :)
<dz0ny> http://threejs.org/ ti zna pa pokazat
<dz0ny> pa skup povezat
<dz0ny> http://threejs.org/examples/webgl_loader_collada.html
<aaljosa> no pa mam par ur branja :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<napsy> soncno
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @20.05.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 48%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:25:54, Kulminacija: 12:59:52, Sončni zahod: 20:33:49
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Primernost vodiča?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41782/#p41782
<napsy> 1337 time
<zdobersek> aw yiss
<zdobersek> fuck me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeCRnFq_9Lo
<CrazyLemon> am.. a kdo ve kako bi v .htaccess uporabi "#"
<CrazyLemon> in da mi nato ne bi spremenil v urlju v "%23!
<CrazyLemon> "%23"*
<CrazyLemon> uporabil*
<Sky[x]> zakj bi to hotu # ?
<Sky[x]> to neki narobe delas pol :)
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je tak destination url :)
<aaljosa> :D
<CrazyLemon> toliko da veste
<CrazyLemon> potrebno je dodat samo flag 'NE'
<CrazyLemon> in pol upošteva tako kot mora bit
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni en znak dovolj?
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš en znak ?
<dz0ny> we want more
<dz0ny> a lot more
<dz0ny> we want spaceship
<dz0ny> no
<dz0ny> we want interstellar spaceship
<dz0ny> once you got that, you are done. Your queasy democratic life is over, no need for politics!
<dz0ny> you are FREE!
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> or god
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/weareallastronauts/the-shore-we-are-all-astronauts-remix
<dz0ny> btw :>
<zdobersek> what. a. lie.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/prvi-bankomat-za-bitcoine-v-sloveniji/156743/
<slax0r> vedno bolj me mika da bi reskiral 2-3k in nabavil par asicov :/
<napsy> asic?
<slax0r> app specific integ. circuit, za minat coine
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> pišuka, empathy ne radi v 14.04 :\
<CrazyLemon> itak da radi
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa prej pisala
<sasa84> to je zdej...cirka 1 uro
<sasa84> prej nism mela 14.04
<yang> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-05-16/where-worlds-unsold-cars-go-die
<zdobersek> DIE DIE DIE
<CrazyLemon> meh.. php saks!
<CrazyLemon> še posebej če ga ne znaš!
<CrazyLemon> double saks
<zdobersek> .yt sax 10 hours
<jablana> Epic sax guy 10 hours (10 ur) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxopViU98Xo ♥60,717 ▶11,114,329
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se javiš da spišeš plugin? :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oba veva, kok se bo koncal ;>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tale je bl simple kot tisti!
<CrazyLemon> samo v registration form moraš dodat eno vprašanje! in preverit če je pravi odgovor! in če je..nekaj storiti :D
<zdobersek> mkay
<zdobersek> 80EUR/h
<CrazyLemon> če končaš v eni minuti.. its a deal!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zakaj google captcha ne uproabis?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a nisi zadnjič govoru da uporabimo slovensko vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny> hm pozabu :)
<dz0ny> a se da to ze kaj pognat?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to kaj?
<dz0ny> forum?
<CrazyLemon> forum je že ves čas v uporabi pri meni
<dz0ny> no da vidmo
<dz0ny> bom zapakira :)
<dz0ny> da bo se kdo drug lahko kaj pocl
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> you are so funny :D
<dz0ny> sam ta game se odgiram
<CrazyLemon> ti kar..js pa grem game igrat :)
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> stupid firmware
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lej! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeCRnFq_9Lo&feature=youtu.be
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koliko krat boš kopiral enak link?????????
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> .yt one more time
<jablana> Britney Spears - ...Baby One More Time (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-u5WLJ9Yk4 ♥191,985 ▶101,527,524
<zdobersek> ne ne ne ne ne
<zdobersek> .yt daft punk one more time
<jablana> Daft Punk - One More Time (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtQC8ChpUeg ♥9,931 ▶2,669,850
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdjN0L-Hptc
<sasa84> zdobersek, kr britni spirs :P
<sasa84> živjo moj miši zdobbie
<zdobersek> ahoy sasa84
<dz0ny> a pol pepelko nadomestimo z jablano?
<zdobersek> .yt I don't care
<jablana> Icona Pop - I Love It (feat. Charli XCX) [OFFICIAL VIDEO] (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxxajLWwzqY ♥419,841 ▶73,339,038
<sasa84> .yt michael jackson - care about us
<jablana> Michael Jackson- They Don't Care About Us (BluRay 720p) (7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp6fKjYn7m0 ♥27,134 ▶8,835,730
<sasa84> tole zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: mah, Jackson mi ni bil nikoli vsec
<CrazyLemon> grem se stavit da bi ti bil njemu všečn fantek!
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> am.. plugin
<CrazyLemon> done :p
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Primernost vodiča?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41783/#p41783
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/YfrikPR.gif
<zdobersek> .yt standing ovations
<jablana> Michael Jordan Last game getting standing ovation in Chicago (10 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk1qpm-oPTo ♥32 ▶19,367
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-21
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> lp
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..chrome with aura!
<napsy> wohoo
<napsy> ka to pomen?
<CrazyLemon> google now on the desktop!
<napsy> wohoo
<napsy> to je dobr
<CrazyLemon> kul je ja..ker dodaš reminder na telefon
<CrazyLemon> in ga dobiš tudi na desktopu
<CrazyLemon> (prek google keepa)
<CrazyLemon> ampak razlika je opazna
<CrazyLemon> predvsem v fontu..bl clear je
<dz0ny> a ne :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa.. kako dobim google now :D
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47cGzu6-q40
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/izjava_dneva/2014/05/taksist_ibro.aspx
<CrazyLemon> meh.. obvestila mi pokaže na drugem zaslonu
 * CrazyLemon is a not a cyclist because he almost threw up only 1 time :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a sem te razocaral?? :/
<zdobersek> cist mal.
<CrazyLemon> sem imel pa večkrat občutek da bom skup padu ker je bilo tako vroče!
<CrazyLemon> that has to count1
<slax0r> premal pijes...
<CrazyLemon> preveč črna glava :D
<CrazyLemon> in previsoke temperature :)
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10390316_724034700993491_6799589531913458641_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> V to spletno stran je vstavljena vsebina gostitelja cdn.memegenerator.net, znanega razpečevalca zlonamerne programske opreme.
<CrazyLemon> evil memes
<slax0r> where?
<CrazyLemon> ena tema na linksysinfo.org :)
<yang> ma kdo izkusnje z instalacijo sistema na remote ? ubuntu ima verjetno funkcijo, da se install izvede preko ssh-installerja ?
<yang> vsaj debian ma to
<dz0ny> pressed maš
<dz0ny> pol maš ansible in podobne fore
<dz0ny> :)
<yang> oz. ali je bolje bootati z LIVE CDja pa potem znotraj tistega
<dz0ny> a to na bare pc?
<yang> na laptop
<dz0ny> bare metal*
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> livecd > oddaljen dostop app z ubuntu
<yang> sam recimo da un na uni drugi strani nima pojma
<dz0ny> sam reces dej usb/cd not
<yang> ja sej to
<dz0ny> zazen ta pa p ta app
<dz0ny> al pa preesed nardis
<dz0ny> tko kot za debian
<yang> preesed ?
<dz0ny> yang: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<dz0ny> to je cist avtomatizirano potem
<dz0ny> formatira prvi disk id
<dz0ny> itd..
<yang> ok
<yang> sej instalacijski CDji majo tut foro "dumbie install in 1 step"
<idioterna> dumbie.
<dz0ny> lol mislim da sem putra uzalil
<idioterna> kdo je putr?
<dz0ny> Rok Andrée
<dz0ny> bil/je presidente
<dz0ny> se tega ne znajo na stran zapisat
<napsy> moj ni bil
<idioterna> presidente cesa?
<dz0ny> piratov
<idioterna> aja eh
<idioterna> njega pa res loh
<slax0r> idioterna: tvoj hill-billy head tracker deluje odlicno :D
<idioterna> a si ga sprobu_
<idioterna> ?
<slax0r> mhm :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> odlicno
<slax0r> ti moram placat royalties? :P
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<sasa84> om nom nom
<idioterna> slax0r: ne, jsm bl za freedom
<slax0r> kk ;)
<idioterna> izrazanja, spolnosti, gospodarske pobude in tehnike
<idioterna> to ne pomen da sm available, btw
<slax0r> tut ce si se ne pomen da te hocem ;)
<idioterna> true
<sasa84> hejhou idioterna ;)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25°C @21.05.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 45%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:54, Kulminacija: 12:59:56, Sončni zahod: 20:34:57
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 10min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> sasa84: kako gre
<sasa84> oj idioterna :)
<sasa84> ej, ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<idioterna> joj js sm
<idioterna> awesome
<CrazyLemon> apparatus.si/jan-ferme/        yay..reklama za ubuntu.si :D
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2216-1: Pidgin vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2216-1/
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2215-1: libgadu vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2215-1/
<sasa84> gre kdo na POK?
<slax0r> kak POK?
<slax0r> pouk odprte kode? :P
<sasa84> bum :>
<sasa84> slax0r, prikan bod no, bo tetica saška huda
<slax0r> a kdaj nisem? :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ja js grem
<idioterna> a prides zravn
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#65/master (Janez Troha): The build was broken. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/25701024
<y2> http://www.delo.si/druzba/infoteh/hekerji-vdrli-v-ebay-podjetje-priporoca-menjavo-gesel.html
<chemist^> Ola folk
<chemist^> kako instaliram po**** ffmpeg na ubuntu 14.04?
<chemist^> po forumih objavljajo nek ppa, ki vbistvu tudi nima vec tega paketa not
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> nism se probu
<idioterna> sm zamenu ebay password, mi je ze dopoldne bbc news povedu da morm :)
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> audacity mi noce odpret mp4 file
<chemist^> prej ko sm mel 12.04 je normalno odprlo vse mozne audio/video file (prebralo je itak samo audio stream)
<chemist^> in pol sm lahko exportal v karkoli
<y2> http://www.delo.si/kultura/glasba/stairway-to-heaven-led-zeppelinov-plagiat.html
<idioterna> ja res grozn :)
<chemist^> kako dodam publickey id_rsa?
<chemist^> kam ga moram skopirat?
<chemist^> sm zrihtal
<y2> chemist^: v .ssh/authorized_keys
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2217-1: lxml vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2217-1/
<chemist^> y2, I already figured it out by myself, thanks anyway
<chemist^> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a kaj sajbraš z miho?
<sasa84> občasno :P
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/athletes/401485/trophy-case
<idioterna> ni tok svoh k bi si mislu glede na to kasn kriplast bajsi sm no
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej mu da pride gor ker pepelke ni
<CrazyLemon> ko boš sajbrala
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa ti maš tok značk kot kak skavt
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pomoje bom hmal eligible za early parole
<CrazyLemon> nikjer pa ne vidim KOM.. ti si bl na duge pruge type of guy :D
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> kje bi pa vidu kom?
<CrazyLemon> a ne dobiš značke za KOM?
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> sux..kako se boš pol hvalu če nimaš značke
<sasa84> priden idioterna
<idioterna> tle sm kom: http://app.strava.com/segments/1243886
<sasa84> k general v kšni vojski :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sem mu sporočila
<idioterna> pa tle
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/segments/1243887
<idioterna> tega mam clo posnetga
<idioterna> ce hoce kdo vidt
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHwFelDzp-A
<sasa84> folk, kter IM chat zadevščino uporabljate na ubuntuju/linuxu?
<dz0ny> we don't
<dz0ny> xmmp je tko fail
<dz0ny> 1 teden nazaj bi moral bit po spechih vse encrypted pa ni
<CrazyLemon> js uporabljam irc za IM!
<CrazyLemon> mene pa zanima kako za vraga naj dopovem chromeu da mi vse prikazuje na primarnem zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> stupid fck
<CrazyLemon> vsa obvestila mi pokaže na sekundarnem
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam kar default Empathy za gtalk, je čist zadost.
<LorD_DDooM> Å koda edino ker mi Hangouti ne delujejo
<idioterna> sasa84: nc nis napisala ce prides na POK
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ma men v 14.04 noče seznama odpret... morm killat al pa kej v terminal napisat, da zalaufa
<sasa84> pa mi gre totalno na jetra
<sasa84> joj LorD_DDooM ....sm te hotela na predstavo povabt v nedelo...pa sm čist pozabla :\
<sasa84> idioterna, v soboto je a ne?
<LorD_DDooM> skregana :(
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam sicer Empathy 3.10.3 za Fedoro, pa mi na vseh kompih vredu dela. Precej podoben program je tudi Pidgin (prejšnji Gimp)
<dz0ny> preberi kaj si napisal :)
<LorD_DDooM> Gaim ne gimp*
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, sem misnla nate, ko sem folk prek fbja povabla...pa sm rekla, da si ti na g+
<sasa84> pol sem hotla folku Å¡e smse poslat pa... zmankal cajta
<sasa84> sorči :()
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> sej jesen bo ponovitev ;)
<dz0ny> povabla kam
<dz0ny> aja private to :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, na predstavo, k smo jo mel v lj
<dz0ny> se mi je zdel da je kaj takega :)
<sasa84> če me zarad "golote" fliknejo s faxa, se bom pa šla ulično gledališče :P
<dz0ny> svoboda izražanja ne velja za UNI LJ?
<sasa84> hecam se ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Nič ne vem o goloti, jaz sem samo banane videl
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2218-1: Xalan-Java vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2218-1/
<dz0ny> jaz sem danes dubu idejo da bi eno stranko naredu
<dz0ny> LOLcats
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM :>
<dz0ny> starim ne blo pojma, mladi bi pa itak vedel o cem se gre
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, dobiš fotke, ko jih dobim :P
<LorD_DDooM> With a banana for scale
<idioterna> sasa84: dunno
<idioterna> sasa84: bo tako v soboto, 31. maja 2014, od 10:30 naprej v Gostinci [1].
<idioterna> zgleda da ja
<yang> dz0ny: ideja za stranko https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh05jyLbSbo
<dz0ny> yang: ne
<dz0ny> poanta je da je ne znajo popredalčkat
<dz0ny> k ma čudno ime
<dz0ny> sam prej je treba met bl resne rešitve za probleme kot pa stranko :>
<dz0ny> lahko je tud porno
<dz0ny> a greste na volitve, oz ste že bli?
<yang> jst vedno grem
<yang> ze zato k je sosed v komisiji
<yang> pa mam pol bonitete pr njemu
<sasa84> kakšne? :P
<yang> sraufanje avta
<sasa84> ooo, najs
<sasa84> dz0ny, am... pr men vrjetn bl švoh kaže :P
<sasa84> ti?
<yang> ja, ta je bil ze tok pokvarjen, da bi z servisi glih se enga novga kupu ce bi jih placval
<sasa84> kul sosed
<yang> zdej dela tiptop
<dz0ny> sasa84: dunno tistih 16 imen gledam, pa je en fail vse skupaj
<yang> sasa84: jah za nesojenega svaka pa more clovek kaj narest ane ?
<dz0ny> do mene ni pršu še noben glas kandidata, ki bi me nagovoru
<dz0ny> brez da bi se jazz zanimal
<dz0ny> kdo je
<yang> ne grejo men te sorodstvene vezi najbolje, zet ne svak
<yang> dz0ny: pol nisi poslusal danes studio ob 17h
<yang> poglej v arhiv
<sasa84> dz0ny, sej to... nimaš kej izbrat :P
<yang> mogoce se bos lahko odlocil za enega kandidata
<dz0ny> a praprotnix spet pijan
<yang> men se zdi da je dober nabor kandidatov
<sasa84> ooo, yang ... pol je bla hčerkica aktualna al kaj
<yang> sasa84: ja
<yang> sasa84: moj nesojeni tast je predsednik volilne komisije
<yang> ze vrsto let
<yang> enkrat sva peljala volilno skrinco na urad
<dz0ny> to ste vidl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGuznfoJa-Q :>
<zdobersek> .rt-song-request nero satisfy
<yang> Torej Zver je jasnoviden
<dz0ny> pasekajdrugega
<yang> Tudi drugace je v redu, jaz ga poznam
<dz0ny> btw zver je bl liberalen od unga z ocali
<zdobersek> hahaha, uleti gospa po mikrofonu 'osredotocite se na zakon'
<zdobersek> 'pa Janez Jansa tudi'
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGuznfoJa-Q&feature=youtu.be&t=3m18s
<dz0ny> :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZB2X7FVs7M#t=267
<dz0ny> .nalozi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZB2X7FVs7M#t=267
<jablana> Ni HTML
<dz0ny> i love it
<zdobersek> sasa84: !
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> Glenn Beck!
<idioterna> Beck from where?
<dz0ny> .nalozi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAU-HQPRk2g
<jablana> You Have Been Watching! Religion - YouTube
<jablana> Religion is the topic in this segment of You Have Been Watching!, the British panel game show. Hosted by Charlie Brooker, this episode from August 2009 featu...
<zdobersek> moar conspiratards https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB7ZaK7Oa88
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> .apt gstreamer0.10
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10)}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10)}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-esd {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-dvswitch {raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-crystalhd {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-chromaprint {raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-buzztard-doc {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-buzztard {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-alsa {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<dz0ny> .apt gstreamer0.10-libav
<dz0ny> .apt gstreamer0.10-plug
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-cutter {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<zdobersek> dej pejt spat.
<dz0ny> ne no
<dz0ny> :d
<dz0ny> yay chrome os native in ubuntu
 * dz0ny famous
<lynxlynxlynx> a se kdo od vas tu leskovšek piše? :s
<sasa84_> nope
<sasa84_> lynxlynxlynx, a mislš kšnga grega? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> poznaš?
<sasa84_> na lugos listo dostkrat kej napiše
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem na splošni, ampak hvala za namig
<lynxlynxlynx> linkedin ima ta glup sistem, da ne moreš odgovorit na vabilo
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-22
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana1> dz0ny: pong
<mihaweb> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<zdobersek> https://mail.google.com
<zdobersek> nea dela.. ?
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb ! hvala! :)
<mihaweb> ni za kaj crazy. hvala za bugreport :)
<mihaweb> kaj novega tle?
<CrazyLemon> nothing much..same old same old
<CrazyLemon> sup with u
<idioterna> zalostn je k mu bojo komunjare ivana zaprl
<idioterna> ze drugic!
<CrazyLemon> bogi ivan :(
<idioterna> jah prov mu je, kaj je pa vso podkupnino zase hotu met
<idioterna> lepo bi bratski podelil
<idioterna> pa bi bli vsi veseli
<dz0ny> a ga ne sumjo zdej se enega oskodovanja nkbm
<CrazyLemon> o ivanu govoriš..on še čevapčiča ne bi shareal kaj šele SIT
<CrazyLemon> oziroma dinarji so bili takrat ane?
<idioterna> ej pojma nimam
<idioterna> sam vidm k se folk na ircu norca dela iz politike
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny neki sm na hitro prebral o 60 mio €
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tudi vse
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> kva mu ma pol braco posojat za avto
<CrazyLemon> jah ker je vezal na banki tist denar
<CrazyLemon> :>
<mihaweb> rdečkarji spet neki spletkarite
<mihaweb> Å¡e mal pa bo zasijalo rumeno sonce na modrem nebu
<idioterna> a lidl
<idioterna> jsm bl za bauhaus
<idioterna> SDS je ukrajinska stranka
<mihaweb> rdeči so pa samo srbi in rusi
<mihaweb> premal smo jih izbrisal
<idioterna> pa americani pa francozi pa islandci pa danci pa norvezani pa, well, anglezi
<idioterna> tezka bo.
<lynxlynx> eden od kandidatov za bodočega komisarja je predlagal epidemijo kolere
<idioterna> predlagal?
<idioterna> kako pa predlagas to?
<idioterna> a da bi okuzl vodovod al kaj
<lynxlynx> *ebole
<lynxlynx> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/10847344/Jean-Marie-Le-Pen-Ebola-epidemic-would-solve-immigration-problems.html
<Seniorita> Jean-Marie Le Pen: Ebola epidemic would solve immigration problems - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Front National founder shocks France by saying a deadly Ebola epidemic would solve the country's problems with immigration and world's population 'explosion'«
<idioterna> oh fuck
<idioterna> mihaweb: lej s kasnimi se druzs
<mihaweb> ne družim se s frenchiji
<mihaweb> UKIP so že bolj kul
<idioterna> not really
<idioterna> sej ce noces bit v EU so meje odprte :)
<mihaweb> ma britanija ima izbiro. slovenija mora biti v EU, ker sam to nas rešuje pred rdečo katastrofo
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb samo neki mi povej.. kake barve je tvoja kri??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<mihaweb> rumeno modra :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> vroče je!
<jablana1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 21.2°C @22.05.2014 10:30 CEST.
<jablana1> Vlažnost: 66% Veter: severozahodnik 2.5 m/s
<jablana1> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:44, Kulminacija: 13:03:10, Sončni zahod: 20:37:37
<jablana1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 08min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<mihaweb> .vreme cerkno
<mihaweb> ne dela?
<mihaweb> .vreme celje
<jablana1> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530.0m): 21.2°C @22.05.2014 10:30 CEST.
<jablana1> Vlažnost: 55% Veter: severozahodnik 3.5 m/s
<jablana1> Sončni vzhod: 05:25:41, Kulminacija: 13:02:08, Sončni zahod: 20:38:35
<jablana1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 12min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<jablana1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 23°C @22.05.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jablana1> Vlažnost: 54%
<jablana1> Sončni vzhod: 05:20:11, Kulminacija: 12:57:01, Sončni zahod: 20:33:51
<jablana1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<mihaweb> .vreme new york
<jablana1> New York, NY, USA: 16.67°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/New_York__NY/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USNY0996_f.html
<idioterna> toj pa zlo natancna meritev :)
<lynxlynx> najbrž samo napaka pri F->C
<lynxlynx> manjko zaokroževanja
<lynxlynx> 2/3 je takoj sumljivo
<idioterna> men je dons vaga pokazala 100.0 kg
<lynxlynx> lepo?
<idioterna> unbelievable
<idioterna> glede na to da spodi na nalepki pise da je na 3% natancna
<yang__> iduoterna se dobro da nimas avta, drgac bi se vec kazala
<idioterna> aja sej to je kr ok
<idioterna> 4 tedne nazaj je blo se 108
<yang__> ja sej ti kar dobro kuris kalorije
<idioterna> okol 4000 na dan ja
<yang> jst se nisem sel cez magicno mejo 100 sem bil pa blizu
<idioterna> aja uh jsm ze bil 115
<idioterna> na vrhuncu zivljenja :)
<dz0ny> *,,,
<sasa84> juhuu
<mihaweb> saška
<CrazyLemon> tale emulation feature v chromeu je pretty awesome :)
<sasa84> oj mihaweb :)
<sasa84> zdej mi louda dol :D
<sasa84> sej tisto particiranje pa to mi je kr Å¡lo, k sm mela vodnik zravn
<CrazyLemon> za to pa ja ne potrebuješ vodnika!
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nameščam arch :P
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hArKUzkjCI
<Seniorita> Videosex - Moja Mama - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Videosex -- Moja Mama Label: ZKP RTVL Catalog#: SD 0301 Format: Vinyl, 7", Single Country: Yugoslavia Released: 1983 Genre: Electronic, Pop Style: Synth-pop«
<sasa84> pa so stvari, k jih nism Å¡e nikol delala pa to...pa je vodnik kr kul :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!!
<napsy> skyx_: ping
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
<skyx_> napsy: pong
<sasa84> nameščam arch na VB!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> a sem pridna? :D
<skyx_> napsy: zapasl sem uceri potem :D
<skyx_> napsy, a ste se dobr imel ? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: off to #arch-si please
<napsy> skyx_: aaa :) ni pene .. uh je blo kr akcija drugace, sm dans se mal bogi
<sasa84> zdobersek, ajm di onli van der
<skyx_> napsy, sej te bo drga mal smazirala :D
<napsy> ko pridem k seb :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če nimaš kaj delat..je ogromno touch appsov za prevajat :>
<sasa84> mam za delat, mam :D
<y2> a ste kaj doniral za poplave ?
<napsy> nic
<mihaweb> jst 5 evrov prek sms
<mihaweb> mal, ampak boljš kot nič :)
<mihaweb> morda Å¡e bom kaj
<napsy> a ne bodo dobil od nekega sklada ful dnara zdj za to
<napsy> ?
<mihaweb> ne
<napsy> sj srbi
<mihaweb> ne
<mihaweb> srbom so sprostil neporabljena sredstva za pridruževanje eu za ta namen, pa verjetno dobijo od evropske investicijske banke pocen posojila
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/srbija-v-petih-dneh-798-prijav-pogresanih-oseb.html
<mihaweb> ful denarja pa zaenkrat noben ne bo dobu, razn če bo donatorska konferenca, kar verjetn bo.
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 'Denar ne bo zlorabljen. To je majhna, a ponosna država'
<Seniorita> »Srbski predsednik vlade Vučić je dejal, da škoda, ki so jo povzročile poplave, zagotovo znaša več kot 174,5 milijona evrov, kar je pogoj za pomoč iz solidarnostnega sklada EU. Obnova naj bi se v prizadetih krajih začela čez deset dni.«
<mihaweb> ful denarja?
<mihaweb> pr več kot miljardi škode pa res
<mihaweb> bosanci so pa najebal, ker nočejo v eu :)
<sasa84> modprobe fejla :P
<mihaweb> :(
<y2> obleke pa tak dajte, zihr mate kej od zimske kolekcije
<lynxlynx> oblek naj bi meli dosti
<lynxlynx> bolj deke in take stvari rabijo od tekstila
<y2> aha
<mihaweb> pa nove spodnje gate
<y2> lynxlynx: a ste organizirali kako akcijo pr EBM ?
<lynxlynx> od rednega dogodka je Å¡el tekstil adri
<lynxlynx> pa neki sponzorske vode nam je ostal
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Popcorn Time In Ubuntu Or Debian Via PPA Repository  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dcYL4L7chA4/install-popcorn-time-in-ubuntu-or.html
<idioterna> http://thepiratebay.se/
<Seniorita> Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site
<Seniorita> »Download music, movies, games, software and much more. The Pirate Bay is the galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site.«
<y2> http://www.moski.si/sodoben-moski/moje-zdravje/kaj-jesti-da-nas-komarji-ne-bodo-pikali/
<Seniorita> Kaj jesti, da nas komarji ne bodo pikali | Moški.si
<Seniorita> »Ste se kdaj spraševali, zakaj komarji ene ljudi tako radi pikajo, drugih pa ne? Morda je za to kriva njihova prehrana!«
<y2> jst sem bil lani malo popikan, res pa je da mam rad pikantno hrano
<idioterna> moski.si
<idioterna> a se ti ne zdi da beres najvecji podn od tiska?
<idioterna> rajs zacni marihuano kadit da bos prej dobro sluzbo dobu
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27499595
<Seniorita> BBC News - FBI 'could hire hackers on cannabis' to fight cybercrime
<Seniorita> »The FBI's director qualifies remarks he made that indicated the agency might hire hackers who used cannabis.«
<y2> idioterna: jst berem DELO, od tam so linki na druge strani
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> podn.
<y2> Skor tok spamajo kt Facebook
<idioterna> tut facebooka ne berem
<idioterna> ti skos tezis s tem da "masovni mediji" pa neki
<idioterna> pa nonstop jih konzumiras
<idioterna> zakaj?
<y2> ti premal spremljas medije, a sploh ves da bodo volitve zdaj ?
<y2> morda ti je itak vseeno, ker ne volis
<idioterna> 14:31< idioterna> http://thepiratebay.se/
<Seniorita> Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site
<Seniorita> »Download music, movies, games, software and much more. The Pirate Bay is the galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site.«
<idioterna> ce mogoce nisi vidu.
<y2> vidu sm
<idioterna> pol si vidu reklamo za volitve?
<y2> ampak kandidira se 10 ostalih
<idioterna> zdej ves, koga moras volit?
<idioterna> nc ne vem o tem da bi se kdo drug kandidiral
<y2> ja zacni brat DELO
<idioterna> zakaj?
<y2> da bos vedel
<idioterna> naj oni zacnejo oglasevat v manj neresnih medijih
<idioterna> ki ne linkajo na moski.si
<y2> ja polovica linkove je spam na zalost, razen ce placas digitalno delo
<idioterna> aja no sej to pa ze berem
<idioterna> kvaliteten medij k nima reklam
<y2> predraga narocnina
<idioterna> pa je narocnina za placat
<idioterna> a na delo?
<idioterna> nedvomno
<y2> na digitalno delo
<mihaweb> a bo kdo volil sanjsko službo? :)
<y2> 8 eur na teden
<idioterna> ne js ne bom
<idioterna> js bom komunjare volu
<idioterna> ukrajincov zihr ne :)
<mihaweb> idoterna: kire?
<mihaweb> letos je velik rdečkarjev
<mihaweb> na izbiro
<mihaweb> kar je supr, ker jih bo manj izvoljenih
<idioterna> mihaweb: ce v uni delovi anketi reces da so vsa vprasanja nepomembna in da nimas mnenja o nobenem
<idioterna> ti predlaga mencingerja
<y2> ce ne ves koga volit so pirati res najboljsa izbira
<idioterna> kar je kr uredu
<mihaweb> idioterna: haha
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> pomen da anketa pravilno deluje
<idioterna> men so sicer svetovali da volim za LDS
<mihaweb> men se zdi zabavno kak rdečkarji ne razumejo, da evropske volitve nimajo 4% volilnega praga ampak 12% in njihova strategija ustanovit poln list tu ni koristna :)
<idioterna> ce vse obkrozim cist narobe
<idioterna> pol mi pa svetuje jelincica
<idioterna> ker SDS ni v uni anketi.
<y2> ta bo izvoljen
<idioterna> a jelincic?
<y2> ja
<sasa84> kje je ta anketa?
<mihaweb> jelincic nima sans
<idioterna> valda ma sanse
<idioterna> sej tut nigel farage je bil izvoljen
<idioterna> pa ni mel sans
<idioterna> pa sta ista
<idioterna> se govorita isto
<mihaweb> nista
<idioterna> sasa84: nekje na delo.si
<idioterna> ja no farage ma vec las
<y2> jst stavim 20 eur da b izvoljen
<idioterna> pa manj kalasnikov
<mihaweb> jelincic ma lepso babo :)
<idioterna> pojma nimam kaksno babo ma kerkol od teh dveh
<idioterna> al pa tipa ce ma kdo tut to
<idioterna> pomoje bom volu kr pirate no
<idioterna> kokr trenutno kaze so dalec najbl taki da ne vejo kaj bi s sabo
<y2> jst sem nehal take volt k dobijo 0.1%
<zdobersek> ohnoes, zdej bojo padl lih na nulo
<idioterna> y2: pirati dobijo kr velik
<y2> sej prvic kandidirajo
<y2> bomo vidl kok bodo dobil
<idioterna> kako prvic
<idioterna> In 2009 the original Pirate Party won 7.1% of the vote[7] in Sweden's European Parliament elections and won two of Sweden's twenty MEP seats, inspired by a surge in membership following the trial and conviction of three members of the ideologically aligned Pirate Bay a year earlier.[8]
<y2> pr nas
<idioterna> aja pr nas misls
<idioterna> sej mu je sam treba rect temu k kandidira
<idioterna> da nej rece da je za partizance
<idioterna> pa ma 60% glasov zagotovlenih
<idioterna> pol pa rece da je za domobrance
<sasa84> men je pršla združena levica z violeto tomić :D
<y2> vedno manj dobivajo pirati, 2007 so najvec dobil
<idioterna> pa ma se drugih 40%
<idioterna> y2: ce pa pojma nimajo
<idioterna> pa nc pametnga ne nardijo
<y2> nimajo programa
<y2> edini dober njihov kandidat bi bil RMS
<idioterna> majo program
<idioterna>     reform of copyright, exemption of non-commercial activity from copyright regulation, reduction of the duration of copyright protections; banning of DRM technologies, opposition to media or hardware levies;
<idioterna>     reform of patent law, particularly stating that patents on life (including patents on seeds and on genes) and software should not be allowed;
<y2> on je ze itak napol politik
<idioterna>     strengthening civil rights, transparent government, speedy and fair trial and freedom of speech; expansion of the right to anonymity in communication.
<idioterna> ni slab.
<mihaweb> sasa84: ti si tolk rdeča kot jezus ane
<idioterna> jezus je bil kr hardcore ja
<idioterna> ni maru bogatih
<sasa84> naj živi teologija osvoboditve!
<sasa84> ups :P
<idioterna> ce bi bil jansa kljucavnicar bi pol k pride iz doba loh ratu marsal
<sasa84> haha :D
<idioterna> skoda k je obramboslovc
<y2> haha
<sasa84> a je že not?
<idioterna> aja to pa ne vem
<idioterna> premal spremljam medije prav y2
<mihaweb> sasa84: a ni to zdj prepovedano za pravoverne?
<mihaweb> heretik :p
<idioterna> neki so se zanc smejal na ircu da se mu je avto pokvaru
<idioterna> k je hotu v zapor
<idioterna> al na sodisce al kam ze
<idioterna> clovk ma tako smolo
<sasa84> avto pokvaru? Å¡ment :P
<idioterna> nc, grem js s kolesom
<y2> Did you know...... that Edmund Abel, who designed and patented the Mr. Coffee automatic drip coffeemaker, did not drink coffee?
<CrazyLemon> smart man
<idioterna> kofe je nezdrav
 * idioterna si obrise nutelo z obraza
<zdobersek> smear it on me!
<mihaweb> !g what what
<Pepelka13> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<y2> idioterna: je pa bolj naraven kot kaksne sladke pijace za prebujanje
<idioterna> volcje cesnje so se bolj naravne
<y2> in (verjetno( manj  sklodljiv
<idioterna> y2: what's your point?
<idioterna> saj jaz ne pijem sladkih pijac za prebujanje
<zdobersek> mi namesto tega kolesarimo
<y2> idioterna: ja ti lahko prides prepoten v sluzbo, jaz pa moram biti stusiran
<mihaweb> pri njihovem podjetju so tolk napredni da majo tuše :D
<idioterna> ja yang prnes tus s sabo drugic
<y2> ja so pac bolj eksibicionistna firma
<idioterna> how does that work?
<idioterna> mislm kako si ekshibicionisticna firma ce mas tus?
<idioterna> sej ni na sred pisarne s stropa dol ena cev
<idioterna> pac normalna kopalnca je
<idioterna> not se zapres, stusiras, preobleces, pa prides vn ko superman
<idioterna> sam mal bl pocas
<y2> zihr mate webcam noter
<idioterna> zihr.
<idioterna> y2: ti ne bi smel tolk aspartama jest
<idioterna> k raka povzroca
<y2> sej zato grem pa zdele po angleski pir
<y2> lp
<idioterna> srecno
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Aptana Studio 3 Crashing In Ubuntu 14.04 [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/I5GzodgQL9k/fix-aptana-studio-3-crashing-in-ubuntu.html
<yang> Pisal sem na Lemote, ce majo kaksne popuste za vecja narocila, ce se koga zanima kaj narocit ?
<yang> Sicer majo ze malo bolj outdatan hardwer
<yang> je pa free
<CrazyLemon> free hardware?
<yang> ja
<yang> dokaj
<msev_> kko lah pogledam kero temo mam v xfce-u in če se mi še kakšna loada, da se najprej ena pa potem še ena čez :D
<CrazyLemon> awesome...vzel bom celo zalogo!
<yang> http://b.mtjm.eu/lemote-yeeloong.html
<Pepelka13> Lemote YeeLoong 8101B with Loongson 2F CPU review
<Pepelka13> »A review of a Lemote YeeLoong laptop, itsMIPS-compatible CPU, boot firmware and available free GNU/Linuxdistributions.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: free as od fsf pozegnan
<dz0ny> to pa itak pozegna ce dost donujes
<dz0ny> kdo je sponzor pa nocjo povedat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no..pol ni free hardware :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak software
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/forum/46360/tv_oglas_snemanje.html
<Pepelka13> TV oglas snemanje | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka13> »Opis strani ...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne
<dz0ny> oni recejo lej to je free hardware zato k mi tko recemo :>
<dz0ny> vecjega debilizma se ni blo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..in pol yang ponavlja :D
<CrazyLemon> dejstvo je da ni free..če je z veseljem vzamem 10 kosov.. plačal bom shipping no :p
<yang> dz0ny: preberi si clanek, noter je napisano kateri deli hardwera so free
<yang> dz0ny: debilno je to kar si napisal
<dz0ny> argh :D
<dz0ny> ne
<yang> dz0ny: saj je objasnjeno kaj je free in kaj ni
<dz0ny> ja
<yang> saj si niso zmislili
<dz0ny> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> vsak branding je v osnovi "oni rečejo"
<dz0ny> so pa Å¡tampilko dal
<dz0ny> lej to je free
<dz0ny> lahko bi rekli lej to je eco
<dz0ny> ker smo mi inštitut pa smo ugotovil da je to eco free
<lynxlynxlynx> za eco malo težje, ker je standardiziran
<yang> za enga lenovota so tut rekli da je free, pa niso centa dobil od Lenova za tako promocijo, verjetno Lenovo sploh ne odobrava tega, samo en hacker je eno leto casa posvetil temu, da je prepisal nek microcode
<yang> skoda ker so hardwersko te zadeve ze precej zastarele
<yang> dandanes je problem narediti nek hardwer, da bi bilo vecino delov free, ker je cela industrija in razvoj povezana v to da zascitijo patente, obratno pa sploh ni problem naredit
<yang> oz. so delani namerno s funkcijami backdoora, saj to itak veste
<dz0ny> ne stekas se kr
<yang> CrazyLemon: da bi free software optimalno deloval, mora biti tudi hardware cimbolj transparenten
<yang> do zdaj so samo priblizki
<yang> Kupis S3 pa lahko das nanga Android ali pa Replicant ali pa kak tretji ROM, ampak hardware je se vedno enak
<yang> tako, da si z alternativo samo delno resil tezavo
<yang> cilj proizvajalcev hardwera pa je itak delati tak hardware, ki ga bo vedno tezje breakati
<yang> ce se ne zanimas za eticne vidike tehnologije hardwera in softwera nisi cisto nic manj zaveden kot M$ ali Apple uporabnik
<lynxlynxlynx> na srečo smo v evropi
<yang> amerika je kar vztrajna globalno pri uveljavljanju patentov
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: mislim, da je poanta v tem, da podpiras nakupe eticnih tehnologij in s tem do neke mere prispevas k nadaljnemu razvoju...dokler je takih posameznikov samo nek majhen odstotek nihce od proizvajalcev ne bo vlagal sredstev v tako tehnologijo
<lynxlynxlynx> saj zakaj bi? pozabljamo, da smo različno razviti
<lynxlynxlynx> imajo nas vso pravico dohitet
<yang> in seveda vedno lahko apple lansira nek produkt, ki bo dvakrat cenejsi in dvakrat bolj zmogljiv kot nek eticni produkt (in s tem nategne ljudi)
<yang> morda jih bodo enkrat dolocene produkte z namenom spijuniranja celo zastonj ali po simbolicni ceni prodajali, isto kot npr. dela Google
<yang> danes mobilni telefon stane 10 eur, apple bi lahko delal take da bi bili zastonj
<yang> http://www.thecrowdfundnetwork.com/novena-the-crowdsourced-fully-open-laptop-is-shipping-this-winter/
<Pepelka13> Novena, The Crowdsourced, Fully-Open Laptop, Is Shipping This Winter - The Crowdfund Network
<Pepelka13> »Hardware magician Bunnie Huang’s Novena laptop, a completely open source computing machine, is fully funded and will ship in January. There are thirteen hours left ...«
<yang> dokler so uspeli ljudi prepricati v to, da potrebujejo vsake pol leta bolj spijunski Iphone, bo bitka izgubljena
<yang> lep dan je, grem raje se malo ven
<maxipin> Hej hoj :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATk8T2vE3yI
<Pepelka13> "A Million Ways to Die in the West," with Monkeys - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »"A Million Ways to Die in the West" is a real movie starring real Hollywood actors, but since none of them were available for this promo shoot, substitutions...«
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Game Available On Linux Via Steam  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wrg_H-7rV4s/the-witcher-2-assassins-of-kings-game.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGEgoK2FXyc
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka13> Авария. Погоря ДПС г.Грязи. Accident. Police pursuit - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Видео прислал один из наших подписчиков Павел. 20 мая 2014 год. 21 час 10 мин. 30 сек. При копировании видео ролика ссылка на первоисточник обязательна! Вчер...«
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, to je blo pa hitro
<dz0ny> .aptf gelf.h
<jablana1> /usr/include/libelf/gelf.h > libelfg0-dev
<jablana1> /usr/include/gelf.h > libelf-dev,
<jablana1> 	
<jablana1> 	
<jablana1> 	libelfg0-dev
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-23
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41784/#p41784
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
<sasa84> damn, tale 14.04 je tko bugy d glava peče
<sasa84> gg
<zdobersek> gg? :>
<napsy> buggy as hell, bit we love it!
<napsy> but*
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj te muc
<zdobersek> kafeta se ni danes pila
 * zdobersek 'll fix it
<sasa84> layout za tipkovnco na vsake tolk preskoč, pol je npr. ff minimiran pa klikneš nanj in se novo okno odpre...
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> layout fiksaš tako da daš še en layout v seznam
<CrazyLemon> če ne znaš pol rečeš da je pač buggy..tko pač je :p
<sasa84> sj mam... sam dns mi ni hotl prestavt
<sasa84> to d se nova okna odpirajo na vsake tolk... baje je lohk problem v mountanju
<CrazyLemon> a si naredila clean install ali upgrade ?
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> nujno, zdaj pa res ze, NUJNO rabim en hightower
<slax0r> ma kdo mogoce doma in ga ne rabi?
<dz0ny> .aptf brlapi.h
<jablana1> /usr/include/brlapi.h > libbrlapi-dev
<y2> RMS predava dost blizu Slovenije septembra http://www.festivaletteratura.it/?lin=en&id=
<Pepelka13> Festivaletteratura
<dz0ny> kaj je ze program za vektorsko urejanje
<dz0ny> sketch
<dz0ny> neki
<dz0ny> inkscpae
<idioterna> inkscape je ja
<idioterna> za svgje
<dz0ny> mhm
<Sky[x]> slax0r, kaj tocno rabis ?
<slax0r> high/bigtower
<Sky[x]> slax0r, mislm da mam antec komp :D
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happen
<slax0r> pa je big tower? da ni kak full tower?
<slax0r> to mi bo potem premajhno
<Sky[x]> http://techwiki.hardwarecanucks.com/product/2MDExNg/Antec-Performance-Plus-AMG-PLUSVIEW-1000AMG-Computer-Case/
<Sky[x]> tole ?
<Pepelka13> Antec Performance Plus AMG PLUSVIEW 1000AMG Computer Case - Specs & Reviews
<Pepelka13> »Product information, features, images, videos, and comments on Antec Performance Plus AMG PLUSVIEW 1000AMG Computer Case. For those who want to make a personal statement with their computer and want everyone to see, Antec introduces PlusView1000AMG. This metallic gray color (AMG) case features a high clarity window, along with the great features of the Performance Plus line. Personalize it even more by adding light and color with a variety of Ant
<slax0r> to mislim da je full
<CrazyLemon> stupid rhythmbox.. ne mara ne RT ne val202 predvaja pa salomona
<slax0r> 520mm je visina
<slax0r> erm, ma kaj pripravljeno za kaksne radiatorje?
<Sky[x]> pojma nimam :)
<slax0r> fulltower je to ja
<slax0r> daj povej ceno, js se pa doma enkrat vse premerim ce bo ustrezalo
<slax0r> ce se hoces resit seveda :P
<Sky[x]> bi mogu pogledat ce mam se tole kje v kleti :D
<Sky[x]> pa kak sta disk biznal bit notr pa amd 3000+ raden 9600xt al kaj je bil ze :D
<slax0r> daj prosim te poglej mal pa mi javi :)
<Sky[x]> ok
<slax0r> pa ok, masinerije ne rabim :)
<slax0r> al pa tut mogoce
<slax0r> amd 3k+ in 9600xt bi moral bit dovolj za minecraft, al?
<Sky[x]> nv nism nikol igral tega :D
<Sky[x]> ene 512mb rama ma grafa pomoje :D
<slax0r> sj js tut ne, tamau ucasih igra
<Sky[x]> a mas otroka ?
<sasa84> valda Sky[x] .... slax0r je resen fant!
<sasa84> KOFE!
<slax0r> Sky[x]: da
<slax0r> ja, js sm resen, me je sasa84 naucila kako bit resen :P
<sasa84> oo, pridkan slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<sasa84> zdej grem pa kosit :P
<sasa84> živeli!
<napsy> dan
<upd_> jo
<pitko> brdan :)
<zdobersek> http://bananapi.org/
<Pepelka13> Banana Pi | Official Website
<idioterna> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10374506_10203291684800465_2919544600883514835_n.jpg
<pitko> kdo uprabljal crontab ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kaj te zanima
<idioterna> i know everything there is to know about crontab
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :)
<pitko> da nardim link do naloge
<pitko> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s141/sh/b2f423e9-cec4-4724-8873-5697e29848a1/be80ace00f454791f2476397b7001d05
<Pepelka13> oss: 2. Domača naloga (12,5% skupne ocene)
<Pepelka13> »Operacijski sistemi Upravljalec procesov V skriptnem jeziku BASH bi radi napisali svoj upravljalec procesov. Uporabnik bo v datoteko z nastavitvami zapisal ukaze, za katere želi, da se poženejo. Poleg...«
<pitko> ka se da brat
<pitko> kr direkt iz fajla?
<idioterna> brat kaj
<pitko> seznam ukazov
<pitko> ah
<pitko> pust nima veze :D itq morm prebrat zadevo ja
<pitko> pa si zapisovat
<pitko> nekam
<idioterna> to naus mogu s crontabom
<pitko> ne?
<pitko> :O
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> a nis prebrau kaj hoce od tebe
<pitko> ja da se na nekem prediocičnem času
<pitko> izvaja ukaz
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> preber no
<pitko> ja? 3:1:xeyes recimo dobiš  število procesov pa interval preverjanja
<pitko> k ne dela contrab procese?
<idioterna> ne.
<dz0ny> lol Skripta naj preko cevi, ki jo dobi kot argument sprejema naslednje 4 ukaze:
<pitko> aja upsi
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> i love "cevi"
<pitko> fri pač
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ja kva po pol dela procese
<pitko> at tut ne
<dz0ny> pitko razdel si na dele
<pitko> mah taka naloga tut navodila napisana
<pitko> .....
<pitko> am ja sej sm razmišlu da bi pač splital po : pa pol gledal kaj je kje
<pitko> sej tako bom mogu
<pitko> sm mislu da se da kako kr direkt ptebrat :D
<dz0ny> 1. conf file parser && make tests
<dz0ny> 2. metoda za shranjevanje "forkov"
<dz0ny> 3. Metoda za zagon hint: at
<dz0ny> ...
<dz0ny> "forkov" == otrok :>
<pitko> ja no to mislm
<dz0ny> rabis eno stvar ki bo ves cas delala in eno ki bo ce je stvar pognana samo posredovala ukaze :>
<dz0ny> actor/reactor pattern
<dz0ny> ce hoces bit hipster
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> pa 10 oceno :>
<pitko> pa nevem če bom mel 10
<pitko> prva je bla u izi
<pitko> vse nardim
<pitko> pol smo mel pa 2 nadgradnji
<pitko> :D
<pitko> eno sm  naredu v 2 minutah
<pitko> si mogu tam sprogrmaerat
<pitko> drugo se mi je pa v rožno mduelu pa nism nč naredu :D k je blo glih otvoritev majskih :D
<dz0ny> pitko profesorca saša te bo ošpotala :>
<dz0ny> te bomo zatožl
<pitko> jaz sm tako nacilan
<pitko> 50%
<pitko> konc
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> < 91% fail
<pitko> Å¡tudenstska so zajebana :D
<idioterna> pasja ravan je up!
<idioterna> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> kr nor resolution zdej
<dz0ny> u pa res
<pitko> kuk bi blo lepš če bi bash mel kak slovar k ma java al pa kej podobnga :D
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Becoming a ‘First Class Member’ of the Unreal Engine Family  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4cWXyVj72IQ/linux-will-become-first-class-member-unreal-engine-family
<dz0ny> slovar?
<pitko> hashmap
<pitko> al pa python
<pitko> slovar
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> mas array
<dz0ny> kaj se ces :>
<LorD_DDooM> http://falcobike.com/index.php/falcobike/view_product?key=falco_v
<Pepelka13> falco bike
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a je to tvoj nov bajk? :)
<pitko>  wow se priporočam :D
<LorD_DDooM> I wish :(
<LorD_DDooM> Ne morme imet takega bajka no, Å¡e nogic nimam pobritih
<mixaksh> Hej
<mixaksh> Smo skupina študentov iz Fakultete za računalništvo in informatiko. V okviru predmeta izdelujemo poslovni načrt za poslovno idejo in bi bili nadvse hvaležni, če bi rešili spodnjo anketo.
<mixaksh> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PVnktW3ssc3ygjFh9UuWRL3GL41GfNqNfT_4NyZhvrk/viewform
<Pepelka13> Cookie Maker
<Pepelka13> »Pozdravljeni!Smo skupina študentov iz Fakultete za računalništvo in informatiko. V okviru predmeta izdelujemo poslovni načrt za poslovno idejo in bi bili nadvse hvaležni, če bi rešili spodnjo anketo. Naša ideja je samostojni avtomat v velikosti običajnih kavnih avtomatov. Omogočal bo izdelovanje piškotov s poljubnimi sporočili in pod sporočili mislimo tako besedilo kot tudi oblike, ki jih lahko narišete. Poleg tega boste lahko izbra
<zdobersek> kva zdej, mi jim devamo ideje za startup?
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d sm najdla neki, d se okna ne odpirajo :P
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> dan
<pitko> dan
<zdobersek> sasa84: as kljuko obrnila :>
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: pocakej, da se mi dom sprazni, pa bom kej zakuhu :>
<CrazyLemon> madona kako diši borovničeva pita..mmm
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41785/#p41785
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41786/#p41786
<CrazyLemon> dokler ti greš na delo
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41787/#p41787
<CrazyLemon> je CrazyLemon že popravu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> marija
<napsy> zenski dat nov telefon je pa kot da bi ji dal traktor namest avta
<dz0ny> jožef
<dz0ny> ne bit tak
<dz0ny> tud ti ne znaš takoj naprave za peko kruha uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/ljubljana-moski-z-otrokom-v-rokah-padel-iz-7-nastropja/337614
<Pepelka13> Ljubljana: Moški z otrokom v rokah padel iz 7. nastropja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »V Ljubljani se je zgodila huda tragedija. Moški je z otrokom v naročju skočil skozi okno bloka v 7. nadstropju.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst pa iščem :D
<CrazyLemon> "padel"
<sasa84> o bad :(
<napsy> a kr tko mal?
<napsy> bogi otrok
<sasa84> otrok je hudo poškodovan v bolnci
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa conchita wurst bo mama :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a bo res mama
<CrazyLemon> men ne zgleda k mama :)
<CrazyLemon> a bo lady gaga fotr?
<sasa84> conchita je itak poročena gospa
<pitko> poroceno gospo
<pitko> on je ženska in moški kar češ
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> ooo pitko
<sasa84> a kej Å¡tudiramo?
<pitko> haha
<pitko> bore malo
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> študira a bo moški al ženska
<pitko> tudi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitko> ti pa tvoji komenratji :>
<pitko> ja sasa Å¡tudiram
<pitko> ob pondelkih
<pitko> pol pa dost :D
<sasa84> http://www.focus.de/kultur/musik/bischof-aus-montenegro-balkan-flut-als-strafe-gottes-fuer-conchita-wurst_id_3866751.html
<Pepelka13> Metropolit aus Montenegro: Bischof: Balkan-Flut ist Strafe Gottes für Conchita Wurst - Musik - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
<Pepelka13> »Krasse Anschuldigungen: Der höchste Bischof von Montenegro, Metropolit Amfilohije, gibt Conchita Wurst indirekt die Schuld an der Flutkatastrophe auf dem Balkan. Die Überschwemmungen seien die Strafe Gottes für derartige gesellschaftliche Ausbrüche.«
<sasa84> conchy je kriva za poplave :D
<pitko> je kriv
<pitko> je tip
<pitko> on je kriv še za mariskej druzga da je ta eurovizija ena velika komrcjala pa nč druzga
<zdobersek> lih on!
<pitko> ne on je sam potrdu
<pitko> da je res
<pitko> sej nimam nč proti drugačnimi zarad mene če se obleće v nevem kva
<pitko> sam pač ne tema eurosonga je bla drugačnost evo ti jo
<pitko> racimo naša je bla supr
<pitko> tut vokal je bil in vse
<zdobersek> sam ni  bla moski
<pitko> no ja vidš
<pitko> in ni drugačna
<pitko> ma nevem no mogče pretiravam ampak folk je ratal čist prfukjen s to musko
<dz0ny> pitko: lol on se komerciala ni
<dz0ny> ona*
<pitko> :D
<pitko> bul kr neki je muska bul je popolarno
<idioterna> pitko: to pa ni res
<pitko> ne?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> da je popularn mora bit bukov
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> ce je dobra muzika ni zadost
<pitko> brb
<napsy> mora bit bob marley
<pitko> ma ne  sej je blo par vokalov
<pitko> letos
<pitko> lani so bli tut hrvati dobri niso niti zravn pršli
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/otYwNKE.gif
<napsy> YOLO
<zdobersek> yes you do
<yang> zdobersek: jst mislim da je zmagovalka eurosonga klasicna bejba z dating kanalov
<msev> a se kle kdo s coini ukvarja
<msev> :D
<zdobersek> mislim da upd?
<yang> msev: ja idioterna je ze precej svojga coin  premozenja izgubil
<msev> baje so darkcoini zj vroči
<yang> oz. vrednost mu je padla
<msev> razmišljam da bi investiral mal prek nekoga :)
<yang> msev: ne vem ce si lahko se hiso kupi iz coinov, kot je vcas govoril
<msev> coin miljonar
<msev> :D
<yang> ceprav zadnjic je bla drazba zajetih nepremicnin in je en tip kupil enosobno stanovanje za 20k eur
<pitko> so vroči sam dokler bo bitcoin 300€
<pitko> se ne splača
<msev> joj
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/v/t1.0-9/10172732_10152518282302275_5539680991097144339_n.jpg?oh=5ba01ba40687f0c19273afc655fdb43c&oe=53FB4B83&__gda__=1409901189_87d081bc61372771affc7baafc991fa2
<zdobersek> mimika namiguje, da mu je bila izjava vsiljena
<yang> ;)
<pitko> kako lahko berem fajl vrstico za vrstico
<pitko> bash
<pitko> https://paste.sh/kr1snVoz#xFbKJzQLLJ1wiyObFZm4fxG6 tole ne radi čist prov
<lynxlynxlynx> read
<pitko> mah un ls -l nakonc fajla mi požre
<pitko> -l
<pitko> https://paste.sh/kr1snVoz#xFbKJzQLLJ1wiyObFZm4fxG6
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne samo -l?
<pitko> sm spremenu
<pitko> ja prej mi je sam -l
<pitko> zdej sm Å¡u takole
<pitko> pa -l spusti
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sej si mu ukazal
<lynxlynxlynx> help read #si preber
<pitko> al
<pitko> aha ok hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> pa zdej ti tud zakomentiranih ne bi smel prepoznat več
<pitko> ja sej
<pitko> jih ne
<pitko> mam tako kr obsežno nalogo za nardit :D
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo porihti teh 10 vrstic, sicer lahko kar obupaš
<pitko> nesmem obupat :D?
<pitko> kva je narobe s temi vrsicami?
<pitko> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> obe težavi sva že omenila
<pitko> sej zakomenteranih
<pitko> nesme
<pitko> brat
<pitko> -e je nek readline
<lynxlynxlynx> no, bralo jih bo v vsakem primeru, samo vrnit jih ne bi smelo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ti jih
<CrazyLemon> grep -v "^#" $1 :)
<pitko> ja
<pitko> to je ena vrjanta
<pitko> sm popravu
<pitko> sitasična napakica
<pitko> imena spremenljivk :X
<pitko> xD
<pitko> sm zdej mi pa -l
<pitko> spusti
<pitko> to je pa kriv read
<pitko> pa sej bi mogu jit do new line al ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej gre
<lynxlynxlynx> help read #si preber
<pitko> sej sm si
<pitko> -d mu lahko nastavem kot
<pitko> delimiter
<pitko> -e
<pitko> hm -r
<pitko> pa printf
<pitko> mislm itq nerabm printat tega morm pol to v neko tabelo zapisat
<pitko> pisuka nevem kva je fora :D
<pitko> kak hint
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<lynxlynxlynx> preberi si kam shranjuje rezultat
<pitko> tako nahitr
<pitko> če ugibam tabelo?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> IFS variable
<pitko> aa nevem .-...-
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sm poguntu
<pitko> hahaa xD
<CrazyLemon> no sam da si poguntu
<dz0ny> pitko: https://github.com/hecticjeff/shoreman/blob/master/shoreman.sh
<Pepelka13> shoreman/shoreman.sh at master · hecticjeff/shoreman · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »shoreman - foreman in shell«
<dz0ny> leanr don't copy
<dz0ny> learn*
<CrazyLemon> he said to a student
<dz0ny> well kj dost mu ne pomaga
<dz0ny> ce ne zna brat pa razmišljat
<zdobersek> seveda mu pomaga, do diplome in sihta!
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> in pol do parlamenta :)
<dz0ny> ko bo pitko velik bo presednik
<pitko> drgač ne
<pitko> problem je bil
<pitko> v moji kodi
<pitko> k sm mel 2 do
<pitko> v zaki
<pitko> čist nč druzga ni blo narobe
<pitko> sam tok
<dz0ny> pitko: tam na linku imaš par iej kako shrani pid
<dz0ny> kako spremljat zagnane programe
<pitko> vidm ja čeprovm mam že skor napisanu
<dz0ny> pa un parsing
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> tabele
<pitko> D:
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> za bonus zveš pa še kako se teste za bash piše
<zdobersek> pa zakaj gulite unix? itak boste koncal na Windowsih
<dz0ny> sej oni bi kej drugega počel, don't worry
<pitko> kaj sm jaz kriv?
<dz0ny> nič
<zdobersek> seveda si
<pitko> pa nebom končal na windowsih?
<zdobersek> nisi se zacel revolucije
<dz0ny> zdobersek: je grumpy
<pitko> zakaj bi?
<zdobersek> ooh, a conservative
<pitko> ja pač
<pitko> kaj naj si xpje nasnamem gor?
<pitko> osmica
<pitko> kr neki
<pitko> če bom bom končal na osxsu
<pitko> nouš vrej mam licenco za osnico kupleno
<pitko> vrjel pa je ne rabm
<CrazyLemon> če jo dobiš prek msdnaa ne pomeni da si jo kupu :D
<pitko> nism jo dubu prek msdnaaja
<pitko> tam pa itq
<pitko> sm pa znoru
<pitko> k so delal neki pa
<pitko> na fakus pa je dal kreten samo knjižnco za widnwose
<CrazyLemon> kako si upa?!?!?
<pitko> CrazyLemon ne pričakuješ ti od faksa od računalištva da pač
<pitko> gleda na to?
<CrazyLemon> pitko ne
<pitko> ne?
<pitko> jaz pa
<pitko> za sredon ajde sm Å¡e reku kurc jih gleda
<pitko> tle na friju pa
<pitko> vidm da ni glih velik bol
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne.. dokler nekdo zgoraj dobi peneze v žep od MS čemu bi bilo drugače kjerkoli v učnem sistemu
<pitko> ja to je res
<pitko> pa une fore
<pitko> študije o tem kako je odprtakoda bolša za
<pitko> javne zavod
<pitko> k je kr zginla pol
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> v cem ste delal?
<zdobersek> kter jezik
<pitko> kje?
<pitko> srednja faks?
<zdobersek> fri
<pitko> python
<pitko> zdej ta semester pa javo
<pitko> na kurac mi je Å¡lo
<pitko> pr arhitekturi
<pitko> arm
<zdobersek> no no
<pitko> asistent
<pitko> windowsi
<pitko> drugu ne dela
<pitko> jebi ga
<pitko> -.-
<orion1111> peer?
<pitko> orion1111  kaj misleš peer?
<pitko> :)
<orion1111> če vas ma ta asistent
<pitko> ja profesor je
<pitko> :)
<pitko> bil sm 1 na predavanjih
<pitko> nikol več
<pitko> k je kr neki
<pitko> mene ma batagelj pa un
<pitko> bojanc al kva je
<sasa84> pitko, prid na teologijo... :P
<pitko> haha
<pitko> Å¡e manj bom na fasku
<pitko> že tako sm zdej sam ob pondelkih
<sasa84> taki bi pr men vaje ruknli :P
<sasa84> kok bi blo luštn pitkota zafrkavat
<sasa84> vsaj mejl "ni dovolj" :P
<pitko> ja sej
<pitko> jaz mam v pondelk vse vaje
<pitko> :D
<pitko> zakva msileš da sm kiberpipo zamudu
<pitko> Å¡u sm na otvoritev majih v pondelk
<pitko> zvečer
<pitko> pršu sm v tokr ob 3
<pitko> popoldne
<pitko> zdej morm bit pa mal bol priden
<pitko> pa Å¡e neki nardit
<sasa84> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1184759_835721583115521_1298309568618412722_n.jpg
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pa kva mi nuca doktorat
<pitko> dons gledajo kva znaš
<pitko> ne paper
<sasa84> pitko, point je vic, ne dr.
<pitko> ja :)
<zdobersek> a znas windowse?
<sasa84> bat afkors zdobersek
<sasa84> mam dual boot win ME pa arch :P
<sasa84> to je kul kombinacija a ne zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> Windows ME?
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa itak ne ve kaj govori
<CrazyLemon> she's high on god :p
<dz0ny> hcerka pa ni slaba https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BoVp1uXIcAAhjhV.jpg:large
<zdobersek> a ni neka modelka?
<sasa84> dz0ny, hčerka zver?
<dz0ny> i assume yes
<pitko> poznam njeno sestrično :)
<idioterna> yang: js nism nobenga premozenja izgubil
<dz0ny> https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/800/1*URRDe1xA90uV3p0W6VIMvg.png
<pitko> neki me zanima  zdej se mi zvajajo procesi prov
<pitko> sam recimo mam xclock
<pitko> pa k ga zaprem se mi Å¡ele drug nardi
<pitko> se da tako da vse nardi
<pitko> :D
<pitko> 3
<pitko> odpre
<dz0ny> fork
<dz0ny> it
<dz0ny> oz tam un foreman je resitev :)
<pitko> am sej mislm da mora bit na intervalu
<dz0ny> fork at
<pitko> ja
<dz0ny> lahko pa tud svoj cron pozenes
<dz0ny> locen od sistema
<sasa84> *zEh*
<sasa84> ups :$
<dz0ny> mhm
 * sasa84 požgečka dz0ny 
<sasa84> bi čokolado dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> uh fuul sem poln
<dz0ny> jogurt anas+kokos pijem
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> ananas
<sasa84> uf
<dz0ny> you no like?
<sasa84> ej dz0ny ...men je un dobr, k je jabuk pa neki otrobi :)
<dz0ny> the best thing
<pitko> uu
<pitko> :D
<pitko> to je dobr
<dz0ny> aha
<sasa84> pa nimam rada kej preveč jabuk...sam tole je dobra kombinacija
<dz0ny> !g zelene doline anans in kokos
<Pepelka13> Mlekarna Celeia - Izdelek - Sadni tekoči jogurt ananas in kokos 1,3 % http://www.zelenedoline.si/izdelek?prid=133
<dz0ny> tole awsome okus
<dz0ny> priporočam
<gregor3000> khm men so dobri od hoferja polnozrnati. ok niso za pit... edino kar ne razumem je zakaj morajo vsi ti jogurti stalno met neke dodatke. samo navadni jogurt je pravi jogurt...
<dz0ny> da se razvajena rit ne naveliča kupvat :>
<sasa84> kakšen pa je ta polnozrnat?
<sasa84> kakšna embalaža?
<dz0ny> neumesna sam, nostalgija https://soundcloud.com/dj100proof/rawkward-phase
<Pepelka13> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<gregor3000> tist ta velik. pač taka za jogurt amapk je kar velika embalaža in ma noter pšenična zrna pa sadje
<gregor3000> koščki. sicer je dober samo nič kaj naraven po mojem :-)
<CrazyLemon> uu ja..jabolko pa žito
<CrazyLemon> ta je zakon
<pitko> ql fork
<pitko> :D
<pitko> hm :)
<gregor3000> ok here goes nothing...
<sasa84> na-a
<sasa84> zdej vsi iščemo jogurte po bajti :P
<CrazyLemon> naah
 * CrazyLemon je jogurtless
<CrazyLemon> bi pa burek :(
<yang> polnozrnati jogurt ?
<yang> jst kupujem ali sadne ali navadne
<yang> pa jih mesam z muesslijem, da so "polnozrnati"
<pitko> k mi lahko kdo razloži
<pitko> kako delajo te forki
<pitko> nismo jih mel pr osu -.-
<pitko> sej vem da lahk pogoglam sam če od vas slišem je 100 bolš
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> pitko, kakšn jogurt maš rad? :P
<pitko> hm
<pitko> smutije raji pijem
<pitko> k jih sam nardim
<pitko> po kakem laufanju pašejo konkretno
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kar sm v lj ful laufam :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bluzi no
<pitko> pa kva bluzim?
<CrazyLemon> smuti pijejo samo otroci pa pussies
<pitko> ja prov sm pa otrok
<pitko> men so dobri
<gregor3000> kar mi je všeč v indoneziji je da ko se vsedeš v restavraciji in naročiš sok ti ga VEDNO pripravijo iz svežega sadja. pri nas se temu reče zdaj smoothie, včasih se je reklo Juice oz. Džus, pri njih se še vedno imenuje Jus oz sok. samo problme Juice je pri nas ker so vsi kao 100% knarejeni z mešanjem konenctrata in vode
<gregor3000> v glavnem dost je blo za dans na IRC, pokvarjen upgrade končno popravljen, disk z winXP prestavljen, jutri pa naprej.
<gregor3000> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> sok je samo 100% sok :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> pitko: ja ljubljana je kar veliko mesto
<yang> jst grem tut spat, ln
<pitko> noč
<lynxlynxlynx> sej v indoneziji je to edina pametna izbira
<lynxlynxlynx> varno pitno vodo je ziher dost težje dobit
<pitko> jp
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-24
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Piknik odprte kode �?? POK 2014  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41788/#p41788
<pitko> dan hahah ratlu mi je komp friznt z neksončno zanko :D
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41789/#p41789
<pitko> dz0ny si tle?
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41790/#p41790
<pitko> kako nardit zanko v bashu k se obrača na eno sekundo
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk natančna pa mora bit ta sekunda?
<pitko> am
<pitko> https://gist.github.com/d87fd00fb67e42225585
<Pepelka13> dn2.sh
<Pepelka13> »Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<pitko> zdej mam tako ( bash -c "${string[2]}"; sleep 1)& pidStars="$$"
<pitko> pa nevem
<pitko> če to nardi to da izvede ukaz počaka sekudno in tako naprej
<pitko> morm tako nardit da izvaja na vsako sekudno ukaze in po nekem določenem cajtu prevert če je izvedu določeno število teh ukazov
<pitko> to lahko nardim tut z neskončno zanko hm
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavnem, če mora bit strogo sekunda boš imel težave, ker tudi ostali ukazi rabijo nekaj časa
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa meri koliko časa se kateri ukaz izvaja in nato temu prilagaja koliko časa čaka :D
<pitko> tako morm nardit : Cilj je, da imamo sočasno 3 procese xeyes, pri čemer program poganjamo v enosekundnih intervalih, da dosežemo ta cilj. V tem primeru se takoj ob zagonu skripte požene en proces xeyes, po eni sekundi drugi in po dveh sekundah še tretji; potem se vsako sekundo preverja, če je število procesov enako ciljnemu številu; če ni, potem se poganja 1 proces na sekundo dokler, ponovno ne doseže ciljnega števila. Pod
<pitko> ( bash -c "${string[2]}"; sleep 1)& pidStars="$$"  to sm zdej takole naredu
<pitko> $$ to shran pidje ne?
<pitko> :) teško če mi bo ratalo tole do jutr sprogramerat :D
<lynxlynxlynx> $$ je pid, samo a je ta pravi?
<pitko> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> a ga sploh rabiš?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: da preverja ce je app se ziv
<pitko> morm jih shrnajevat
<pitko> ja
<pitko> k pol 2 del naloge je
<pitko> da dobi cevovod
<lynxlynxlynx> misliš file descriptor?
<lynxlynxlynx> xeyes je čuden primer
<dz0ny> ceprov moras met backoff
<dz0ny> ti ne sme vsako sekundo poganjat
<dz0ny> ker pol je to fork bomb
<dz0ny> ni cudn da ti je zmrznu
<lynxlynxlynx> samo jobs parsaj
<pitko> če koga zanima s čim se ubdam :D
<pitko> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s141/sh/82f98b09-80c0-4ca0-a19b-26c54a479593/147b07d0d370ff37ba71634de958deb9
<Pepelka13> oss: 2. Domača naloga (12,5% skupne ocene)
<Pepelka13> »Operacijski sistemi Upravljalec procesov V skriptnem jeziku BASH bi radi napisali svoj upravljalec procesov. Uporabnik bo v datoteko z nastavitvami zapisal ukaze, za katere želi, da se poženejo. Poleg...«
<pitko> lynxlynxlynx tak je tester
<pitko> :D
<pitko> mora jit naloga čez testerje
<pitko> dz0ny pol najbol da dam while : neskončno zanko k se poganjda skos dokler ne pride do konca
<pitko> še neki ne vem $$ da starše $! da pa otroke ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sej pol bo pipe za druge stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> man bash #ko si v dvomu
<lynxlynxlynx> /iskalni niz
<dz0ny> jaz se jebem z dns zdej, nimam časa še z bash :>
<pitko> haha ja sej nism nč reku :)
<pitko> kva pa delaš
<dz0ny> dnse server :)
<dz0ny> pa packed dns packet
<dz0ny> mdns
<dz0ny> *
<dz0ny> k je avahi borked
<dz0ny> pa butast
<dz0ny> pa neuporaben
<upd> pitko, tole pa ni domača naloga ki se jo lotiš en dan prej
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sej mam mal več k en dan
<pitko> delam jo od včeri
<upd> in kje se je ustavlo ?
<pitko> da dela ukaze na intervalu 1 sekunde
<pitko> zdej razmišlam da bom dal neskončno zanko
<pitko> pa nevem al $! shran pid al ne
<pitko> mislm $$ pid starš
<pitko> pol daš pa čez pidtree
<pitko> ti pa Å¡e otroke najde
<pitko> naji bi
<pitko> :D
<upd> ja $$ vrne pid procesa
<lynxlynxlynx> ma jobs uporabi
<lynxlynxlynx> ti bo sam pide izpisal
<lynxlynxlynx> tak "smart pointer" pristop je, ker takoj ko bo proces crknil, bo zbrisan iz seznama
<upd> pitko, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5213973/walking-a-process-tree če kej pomaga
<Pepelka13> linux - Walking a process tree - Stack Overflow
<upd> se pravi ko prebereš un conf shraniš kaj moraš pognat, in kolk procesov rabi in interval, pol pa dej eno while zanko pa sleep 1, nato preveri če obstaja X procesov xeyes in če ne obstajajo 3 začeni 3, pa za vsako to skupino daš timer na 0, in pol preverjaj še ostale programe
<upd> pol imaš pa če je xeyes.timer > 1, se pravi od intervala preveri če še lavfajo 3 procesi, vrjetno prek pidov shranjenih
<upd> xeyes.timer pa povečaš za 1 sekundo
<upd> ko pa preveriš pa daj na 0
<upd> če je kaj smisla v tem k sem napisal xD
<upd> pitko, najlažje ti bo če narediš na papirju najprej
<pitko> :D
<pitko> en ok mam od testerjev jeees !
<pitko> D
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNLhg4timu8 ?
<Pepelka13> Tobias Ludvigsson crash - Giro 2014 - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope
<zdobersek> 'A very quiet crash. Almost looks like a suicide attempt..?﻿' -- WTF?
<CrazyLemon> sam ti na giru so tudi eni italijani.. mogu je čakat na rešilca vsaj 10min se mi zdi
<zdobersek> na tisti etapi na Montecassino isto
<zdobersek> k je Brajkovic padu
<CrazyLemon> neresni
<zdobersek> hm, danes je finale LP
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> na Giru je Polanc v begu, btw.
<CrazyLemon> vem btw
<pitko> sam neki
<pitko> bash -c "${string[2]}"; sleep 1&  poganja ukaze na intervalu 1 sekunde?
<pitko> k zdje nism siguren
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<pitko> kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> požene čaka 1 sekundo in je to to
<pitko> ja dobr mam v zanki
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja dobro pol čemu s prašuješ za eno vrstico :)
<pitko> sori sam zanima me če to dela
<pitko> :D tako
<pitko> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> jah..če ne veš če nekaj ne dela..uporabi print in sprintaj nekaj
<lynxlynxlynx> ne bo čakalo, ker maš &
<lynxlynxlynx> kar si mel prej (v subshellu), pa bi
<lynxlynxlynx> a Å¡e vedno brez veze
<lynxlynxlynx> ti rabiš pavzo v zanki, ne v otrocih
<idioterna> a je spet noseca?
<zdobersek> chute!
<zdobersek> cadutta!
<pitko> am kako je 2d tabela v bashu :D
<pitko> ?
<idioterna> noces vedet
<idioterna> bash je skrajno neprimerno orodje za delat s polji
<pitko> jesss
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<pitko> -.-
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, d bi ti vidu furce k jih dela LorD_DDooM !!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  a misliš to ki je šel do borovnice in nato vrhnika, horjul pa domov ?
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: saj jih vid
<CrazyLemon> js vem za vse fure ki jih LorD_DDooM dela..VSE.. tko da ne se tuki neki delat ful pomembno a veš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> ne, uno ko sem šel enkrat mim Rakeka, pa je šla sasa84 raj na sendvič ko na kofe
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> mela sem kosilo :(
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. lepa povprečna :)
<sasa84> valda...to je nadpovprečjem CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak to se pričakuje glede na to da je ravninska fura :)
<sasa84> ah dj CrazyLemon ...ne glumi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 žal mi je..pač nisi tako pomembna za lorda da bi ti zaupal ekskluzivne pravice za fure :>
<sasa84> dj CrazyLemon ... mene med furami na kofe vab!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..ti pa med furami bežiš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :$
<dz0ny> http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/1d/60/8f9bf9eb897734363f29040c1bd421cb.jpg
<dz0ny> or more common http://justnous.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/internet-not-what-it-appears-to-be2.jpg
<pitko> mislm da se prebližujem konktetnemu prepadu :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: ta tadruga je kr accurate
<CrazyLemon> a je tadrugi RMS?
<idioterna> close
<idioterna> mislm da je mad dog
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/large-car-weight-paper-roll.jpg
<zdobersek> this way up please
<idioterna> ne mislm da so te puscice kako je zrolan
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41791/#p41791
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41792/#p41792
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41793/#p41793
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41794/#p41794
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41795/#p41795
<yang> aha jutri so volitve
<yang> gremo spat, da bomo preudarno volili, lahko noc !
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-25
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41796/#p41796
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41797/#p41797
<pitko> wiii ratal mi je
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> whAT?
<pitko> nalogo za os nardit
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> kaj pa je blo bash ?
<pitko> da
<pitko> $(pgrep -x -f -s 0 "$3" | wc -l) > $1 ]]; then
<pitko> poznaš kako alternativo temu?
<pitko> to izpiše treutne procese
<pitko> trenutno število procesov za določen program
<Sky[x]> heh to smo isto mi mel
<Sky[x]> stevilo procesov glede nau porabnika mislm da je blo
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> pa se v shadow si mogu neki gledat kdaj je bil uporabnik nazadne prijavlen
<Sky[x]> al kater debil najdle itd ..
<pitko> k ma ta irc history?
<sasa84> jou miške
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41798/#p41798
<CrazyLemon> vroče jebela cesta! vroče!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41799/#p41799
<dz0ny> mraz
<msev_> hello spet morm neki vprašat
<msev_> mam napisane dependancy-e pa nevem kko pogledat če jih dejansko slučajno že imam :D
<dz0ny> sej ti jih sam namesti če jih nimaš
<dz0ny> .--,
<msev_> no sj sm zj zrihtou :)
<msev_> sam neki me zanima tole piše
<msev_> Note that for the .desktop files to be found for install-local, it is necessary that $HOME/bin is in the path
<msev_> when the desktop environment is started; note also that ~/.profile is sourced by the desktop
<msev_> environment. It is probably also necessary for XDG_DATA_DIRS to contain $HOME/.local/share .
<msev_> k zj mi noče zalaufat pomoje
<msev_> o ne sj mi
<msev_> neki bluzim
<msev_> napačno ikono sm prtisnu
<msev_> a poznate tale libchamplain
<msev_> bi si rad dodal bing-ove mape notr :)
<msev_> k so tukaj v programu samo tiste čisto odprte :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ..ti nisi normalen :D najprej nekaj mesecev ne kolesariš nato narediš 150km v dveh dneh :D
<CrazyLemon> crknu boš je bela cesta! :D
<LorD_DDooM> Veš kak kebab bom danes snedel, ejga
<LorD_DDooM> Saj danes sem Å¡el uizi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jablana1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27°C @25.05.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jablana1> Vlažnost: 38%  delno oblačno
<jablana1> Sončni vzhod: 05:21:11, Kulminacija: 13:00:21, Sončni zahod: 20:39:31
<jablana1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jablana1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 26°C @25.05.2014 15:30 CEST.
<jablana1> Vlažnost: 40% Veter: severozahodnik 4.4 m/s
<jablana1> Sončni vzhod: 05:26:47, Kulminacija: 13:04:01, Sončni zahod: 20:41:14
<jablana1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 14min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<LorD_DDooM> .vreme Cerknica
<jablana1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 24.9°C @25.05.2014 15:30 CEST.
<jablana1> Vlažnost: 32% Veter: vzhodnik 1.8 m/s
<jablana1> Sončni vzhod: 05:22:42, Kulminacija: 13:00:55, Sončni zahod: 20:39:09
<jablana1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 16min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> torej tudi tebi je bilo vroče :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, zeblo me je ko psa...skoz sem imel vetrovko gor
<LorD_DDooM> pihal je pa ni bilo toplo sploh
<CrazyLemon> lol..27° ni toplo?
<LorD_DDooM> definitivno ni bilo 27...zjutraj je bilo <15 se mi zdi, poj pa nekje+-20
<CrazyLemon> bratrancu je sigma napisala 37° ..sam to je bl občutek na soncu kot dejanska temperatura
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41800/#p41800
<zdobersek> .pic greetings
<jablana1> http://www.michellehenry.fr/greetings.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a ste bli na volitvah??
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41801/#p41801
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nee!!
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek miško moj
<zdobersek> <:O~
<sasa84> wiiiiiiii
<sasa84> *cwiiil*
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<zdobersek> pobrisi za sabo, prosim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a niso tvoje zvolil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny moji pa so ... ?
<CrazyLemon> PS? :D
<dz0ny> dunno?
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne vem kerega bi volil če bi se spomnil na volitve pravočasno :)
<CrazyLemon> solidarnost so novi..pa ne vem Å¡e kdo
<dz0ny> jaz sem pobegle konje lovil danes :D
<CrazyLemon> pirate?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej..horseburger bo jutri? :)
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> matr..js bi enga zdaj :)
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/145492643
<dz0ny> ne jahlani konji so spizdili enim
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | K babici na makarone near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> upam da so bili dobri makaroni
<dz0ny> ne smo mal pira spil
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> kr uredu ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj se meni zdi da vi vsak 'izredni' dogodek pol zalijete s pirom :D
<dz0ny> ja a ga vi ne
<dz0ny> mislm to se spodobi
 * CrazyLemon ne pije pira
<CrazyLemon> bitter lemon več ali manj
<dz0ny> radler?
<dz0ny> sam tist je sladko
<CrazyLemon> radler pijem samo če sem doma in če so čevapčiči na mizi :D
<dz0ny> cudna kombinacija
<dz0ny> ampak ok :)
<CrazyLemon> no.. vsaj polna luna ne rabi bit :D
<zdobersek> pa po kolesu
<zdobersek> .yt radler laurens ten dam
<jablana1> Laurens ten Dam geeft een rondje voor het peloton. (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyUAoCdNU6U ♥228 ▶102,497
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/HrvatskaGSS/status/469392817589342209/photo/1
<Pepelka13> Twitter / HrvatskaGSS: Kako iz poplavljenog sela izvesti ...
<Pepelka13> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> bulls be cray-cray for pussay
<CrazyLemon> she's all wet!
<zdobersek> soishe.com
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41802/#p41802
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41803/#p41803
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jablana1> CrazyLemon: pong
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-18
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 3.km SZ od BREGINJA @17/05/2015 23:36:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.28+N,+13.4+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 6.km  Z od TRBOVELJ @17/05/2015 13:26:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.17+N,+14.98+E
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> o.o
<Sky[x]> jutro
<CrazyLemon>  Dragan, Informacije: vklop druge televizije je brezplačen, je pa odvisen od zmožnosti priključka
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ^
<slax0r> silol?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r yesh
<CrazyLemon> in neumno pravilo.. lahko ti šlatajo po modemu in delajo razne spremembe ampak če želiš vklop drugega tvja pa jih moraš poklicat
<napsy> mogoc zarad rtv prispevka?
<napsy> oz. da je jasno kolk tv-jev je v gospodinjstvu
<CrazyLemon> sej to jim lahko povem tudi prek spletnega pogovora :D
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dz0ny> napsy: sej to vidjo kolk boxov maš :)
<slax0r> silol gunna silol
<napsy> mogoc pa je sam strah da se ti kdo ne sverca
<napsy> v bistvu mislijo sam na tvoje dobro :)
<slax0r> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3cintmw12s0q0v0/Screenshot%202015-05-18%2010.49.19.png?dl=0
<slax0r> facebook ftw :D
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Screenshot 2015-05-18 10.49.19.png
<napsy> ne razumem?
<slax0r> we need to verify your registracija?
<slax0r> a little bit po slovensko?
<napsy> pac nimajo vseh stringov prevedenih
<slax0r> potem naj raje nic nimajo
<napsy> ziher je kje postackan todo :)
<dz0ny> to folk sam prevaja
<dz0ny> fb.com/translate
<zdobersek> ziher majo 100% preveden v pirate english
<msevph_> V Dubrovniku je Pirate candy shop hehe
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnjqFhWMBKQ
<Seniorita> Red Nose Day - Reboot: Indianna Jones with Anna Kendrick (Digital Exclusive) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Anna Kendrick reboots the Spielberg classic with her own take on the legendary archeologist. Watch Red Nose Day May 21 on NBC starting at 8/7c. » Subscribe t...«
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=172&v=cCPbEQ84hdQ
<Seniorita> Pitch Perfect Riff-Off with Anna Kendrick & The Filharmonics - YouTube
<Seniorita> »After Anna Kendrick got word James was boasting he's the best acapella sing in town, she challenges him to a riff-off with some help from The Filharmonics.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa totalno zaljubljen v anno :D
<dz0ny> who would not have crush for such sassy girl?
<idioterna> umm
<idioterna> i can think of some people
<dz0ny> it was rhetorical question :)
<zdobersek> (the answer was idioterna)
<idioterna> ja jsm kr zahtevn
<idioterna> od junakinj z zaslona sm se sam v eno risano enkrat zalubu
<dz0ny> čebelico majo?
<idioterna> ne, je bla zlo taka k so men obicajno vsec
<CrazyLemon> sailor moon??
<dz0ny> A sm pridn :) http://i.imgur.com/LVOS6IP.png
<idioterna> nc ne misls na ljudi k morjo pol skos upgradat :)
<dz0ny> nothing that fabric cannot solve
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> v 30min dva releasea? niti ne :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa releaseaš?
<dz0ny> interni tool za monitoring pa support ppl
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je nekaj bl useful.. ker je že ubuntu.si logo tam :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: evo u tole
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vOaYws1JDY#t=13m9
<Seniorita> The Raccoons - Special 4 - Let's Dance! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Raccoons are Bert, Ralph and Melissa. They fight Cyril Sneer's evil plans and save the forest, with help from friends Schaeffer, Cedric, and Sophia Tutu....«
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<idioterna> ane
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ima pipo na obrazu?
<idioterna> dunno
<CrazyLemon> a so to tisti ki mravlja snifajo?
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> mravlje*
<idioterna> so ja
<zdobbie> a ta je Sophia Tutu?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> sej ne vem kko ji je ime
<idioterna> na ziv zavu je bla "zofija"
<idioterna> nc ajde bbl
<zdobbie> I'm gonna put 1 and 1 together and say that's Sophia Tutu
<dz0ny> what about this girl http://static.cinemagia.ro/img/db/actor/11/78/94/tamzin-merchant-536235l.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeOxo7o9T8Q
<Seniorita> Steve Jobs - Official First Look (HD) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Steve Jobs - Official First Look (HD) In Theaters October 9 http://www.stevejobsthefilm.com/ Set backstage at three iconic product launches and ending in 199...«
<yang> me prav zanima ce pokazejo v filmu o jobsu, da se ga je s travo in lsd zadeval
<msevph_> Lolz
<napsy> upam da ne bodo
<slax0r> a ni to ze prikazano v pirates of silicon valley?
<zdobersek> maybe
<zdobersek> maybe not
<zdobersek> a je vazno?
<idioterna> dz0ny: moment
<idioterna> dz0ny: uredu je
<idioterna> mal slab fotograf
<idioterna> tko da je kr lousy focus
<idioterna> ampak dekle je cist kul
<idioterna> za zalubt se bi mogu pa se njen bicikl vidt
<msevph_> Dzony a si bos eno narocu iz romunije hehe
<dz0ny> \kick msevph_
<msevph_> Did i cross the line
<msevph_> Nism hotu trollat
<CrazyLemon> sej te ne more kickat z backslash .. dont worry
<msevph_> Bols kick kt ban
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/lmjoKjF.jpg
<zdobersek> it is known.
<zdobersek> a ce jst ne spuscam plinov, in/ali to dojemam kot groteskno, sem pol beta samec?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly.. ti si in vedno bos alfa samec!
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/W1vkRc0.jpg
<slax0r> wait. what
<slax0r> epic :D
<dz0ny> no daddy issues there
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42942#Comment_42942
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://dnf.baseurl.org/2015/05/11/yum-is-dead-long-live-dnf/
<Seniorita> Yum is dead, long live DNF | DNF
<CrazyLemon> its not yummy anymore
<pitko> dan
<pitko> eno vprašanje
<pitko> kje lahko dobim momoliteđ
<pitko> monolite*
<pitko> http://www.mono-project.com/docs/advanced/monolite/
<Seniorita> Monolite | Mono
<pitko> tole
<pitko> k so vsi linki sesuti
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Global Menu Applet For Cinnamon Desktop: `Global Application Menu`  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9n4UwCcCXP4/global-menu-applet-for-cinnamon-desktop.html
<zdobersek> neee
<zdobersek> neee nooooooo
<pitko> zdobersek se ti kej sanja kje bi lahko to dubu?
<pitko> rabm nujno
<zdobersek> pitko: naaah
<dz0ny> .apt mono
<jabuk> mono-apache-server {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> mono-addins-utils {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> mono-4.0-service {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> mono-4.0-gac {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> mono-2.0-service {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> mono-2.0-gac {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> mono-2.0-devel {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<dz0ny> :)
<jabuk> mono-1.0-service {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> mono-1.0-gac {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> mono-1.0-devel {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<pitko> rabm ga za biglebone
<pitko> rabm link
<pitko> BeagleBone
<pitko> *
<pitko> kao so vse premaknil https://wrench.mono-project.com/Wrench/ sam pa nč ne dela
<pitko> -.-
<Seniorita> MonkeyWrench
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tv in internet prek enga kabla in ene mrežne dela! :)
<CrazyLemon> pa no stupid udpxy!
<pitko> je že kdo uporablu ta MonkeyWrench
<zdobersek> ni ga junaka
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: programi....  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42943#Comment_42943
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Siol TV na računalniku prek ene mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6328/siol-tv-na-racunalniku-prek-ene-mrezne-kartice
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/un3MuET.gif
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Official Syncthing Debian / Ubuntu Repository Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7-he9NtLnh8/official-syncthing-debian-ubuntu.html
<dreatn> Zanimivo. Hotel sem namestiti 14.04 alongside win 8, ba ga sploh ni zaznal, medtem ko 15.04 zazna win 8 particijo in jo prilagodi za ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Chicks On Speed - Art Dump.
<CrazyLemon> what is this sh1t
<zdobersek> dump o' art
<CrazyLemon> tis the sh!t yo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2603-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2603-1/
<msev_> kako zamenjam ntp server na kšnga bolj natančnega
<msev_> k mi kaže zle da je 18:06
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi preprosto zamenjal timezone?
<msev_> zj mam Ljubljano pa mi take  dela hehe
<msev_> ker mest je pol 2 ure naprej
<miha> http://cirilica.si/ popravil detajle in copypastal standarden fuckyoulicense.
<Seniorita> Cyrillic => Latin converter
<Seniorita> »View cyrillic pages in latin...«
<miha> So f****** funny
<miha> Zanimivo kak bolje zgleda če poveš, da naj se j :-)
<miha> Fsf rulz
<idioterna> jsm sicer bolj fan eff
<miha> Ok
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32783541
<Seniorita> Waco biker shoot-out: 170 face charges in Texas - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Texas police say 170 people are to face charges of organised crime after the Waco bike-gang shooting that left nine people dead and 18 others injured.«
<miha> Hm
<msev_> a če si oxygen ikone zbrišem pol kate ne bo imel prave ikone :D
<CrazyLemon> pol bos mel windows 8.1 ikone
<msev_> lol
<msev_> tiles
<msev_> a faenza nebo dodelil prave ikone hehe
<msev_> gledam če bi lahko kj v / zbrisal
<msev_> kernel headerje sm že
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm46-envrHo
<Seniorita> Supergirl - First Look - YouTube
<Seniorita> »It's not a bird. It's not a plane. It's not a man. It's Supergirl. In the new drama from the world of DC Comics, Superman's cousin, Kara Zor-El, embraces her...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42944#Comment_42944
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pcpostar: Ubuntu Phone Aquaris E4.5  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6329/ubuntu-phone-aquaris-e4-5
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-19
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 2.km JZ od ROGAÅ KE SLATINE @18/05/2015 16:36:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.22+N,+15.63+E
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<Sky[x]> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro napsy
<zdobersek> wat en late-bird
<napsy> uh, sm ze od sedmih pokonc :)
<upd> jaz sem ob 6h zaspal
<upd> zdej morm pa delat
<upd> učeri sem pa 4h spal
<zdobersek> 6:30 bitchez
<zdobersek> tbh je ob 6:30 zacel tulit alarm
<zdobersek> potem traja 20min, da se kam premaknem
<Sky[x]> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alarmclock.xtreme.free&hl=en
<Seniorita> Alarm Clock Xtreme Free +Timer - Android Apps on Google Play
<CrazyLemon> so xtreme
<CrazyLemon> prejel sporočilo z 041 XY številke podpis pa je Služba za tehnično pomoč - vendar nikjer na internetu ni mogoče najt te številke
<napsy> mogoc je interna
<Matthai> ARS
<Matthai> automatic route selection
<CrazyLemon> res so one big ars :D
<Matthai> za klicanje ven se to uporablja, SIM kartico daš v centralo in pptem pokliče preko mobilnega omrežja
<Matthai> ful dobro je, ker imajo pogosto te zadeve napačno skonfigurirane
<Matthai> kar pomeni, da pokličeš na mobilno številko in jee potem tišina... vtipškaš interno številko in imaš klic na stacionarno cifro po cenejši mobilni tarifi
<Matthai> še bolje pa je, če vpišeš 0 ali 9
<Matthai> č eje narobe nastavljena cengtrala, lahko kličeš ven - na njihove stroške :-)
<CrazyLemon> no.. če bi se rad igral/preveril ti lahko posredujem cifro :)
<napsy> hehe :)
<dz0ny> men gredo pa taki klici na živce
<dz0ny> pokliče napišem da nimam časa govor in naj pošlje sms
<dz0ny> čez 1min spet kliče
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e neznana cifra
<dz0ny> za povrh
<napsy> a na androidu se da nastavt auto-sms ce mas 'do not disturb' vklucen?
<dz0ny> htc ma ja
<dz0ny> zihr tud tasker zna
<Sky[x]> sploh nism vedu da to obstaja :>
<CrazyLemon> ni bil klic.. sporočilo v katerem me pozivajo naj jim odgovorim na sporočilo če težava ni bila odpravljena :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če nimaš časa vključiš priority mode pa je!
<CrazyLemon> pa te bodo lahko klicali samo tisti, ki so v imeniku :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma karkoli si nastaviš
<dz0ny> hehe ja sm si tko nastavu pol sem pa prespal budilko
<dz0ny> fatal flaw
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v priority modeu budilka Å¡e vedno dela :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si naštimal "none" verjetno
<dz0ny> sure
<dz0ny> k un priority mi Å¡e vedno tw in razni appi piskajo
<CrazyLemon> ja.. to je pa k maš htcja :p
<CrazyLemon> lollipop lahko naštimaš da ne dobiš notifikejšnov
<napsy> js hocem da se sms-i posljejo ob klicih
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xXSw07zrio
<Seniorita> QI - Origin of "Hello" & the Rudeness of Phones - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From Episode 5 of Series 2... I love Stephen's impression of a phone. It's so TRUE!«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/revault-world-s-first-wearable-private-cloud#/story
<Seniorita> ReVault: Worlds First Wearable Private Cloud | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »Auto-backup your files on-the-go and always securely access them at high speed and zero cost.«
<lynxlynxlynx> prodajajo meglo
<CrazyLemon> ne..sd kartico
<CrazyLemon> but you can wear it on your wrist!
<zdobersek> ... ce je oblak
<AtuM> zanimiva alternativa usb ključka. to rab vsak CIO
<dz0ny> a da se lazje ukrade IP?
<idioterna> sej obstajajo tut taki anatomski usb klucki v obliki analne svecke
<AtuM> floppy disk: worlds first portable private cloud
<dz0ny> idioterna: tried one?
<idioterna> loved it!
<jabuk>  http://i.imgur.com/PPMVHpC.gif
<idioterna> kasn appropriate gif :)
<napsy> omg, hot dog
<idioterna> just adds to the pleasure
<zdobersek> parapapapa he's lovin' it
<CrazyLemon>  <idioterna>: sej obstajajo tut taki anatomski usb klucki v obliki analne svecke
<CrazyLemon> link us
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<zdobersek> just him
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne najdem zdele :)
<zdobbie> NOW WE GOT PROBLEMS
<dreatn> napsy
<dreatn> eno vprasanje
<dreatn> Ce se v Go izvaja ukaz Unmarshall recimo 5 sekund (ogromen JSON), ali bo aplikacija medtem lahko izvajala ostale requeste?
<dreatn> sprasujem, ker recimo v node imas JSON.parse, ki blokira event loop za cas izvajanja in to mi ni vsec
<idioterna> dreatn: kako pa serviras http requeste?
<idioterna> dreatn: ce mas net/http, potem je vsak request handler v svojem threadu
<dz0ny> No thread
<idioterna> ja niso threadi uresnic
<idioterna> go ma mal zmesan vse to :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42945#Comment_42945
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Ubuntu Phone Aquaris E4.5  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42946#Comment_42946
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdo je zmagal danes?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: taprvi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo je zmagal danes? zdobbie je useless - pričakovano ampak vseeno annoying
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Boem
<CrazyLemon> meh.. torej jim je uspelo zbežat al kaj?
<zdobersek> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zwift.com/
<Seniorita> Zwift
<Seniorita> »Zwift is your training partner«
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<anny_> gleda kdo evrovizijo?
<idioterna> hecno vprasanje
<anny_> zakaj?
<idioterna> mogoce yang, ostali nismo taki mazohisti :)
<anny_> prašam, ker je po evroviziji film Adelino življenje
<idioterna> ja js nism fan mainstreama
<idioterna> k je prevec nagravzna industrija
<anny_> ki ima najdaljši in najbolj nazoren lezbični prizor v zgodovini filma
<idioterna> a to je pomembna metrika? :)
<anny_> zdaj pa mislim, da je tudi CrazyLemon našpičil ušesa
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sem!
<anny_> no vidiš
<anny_> zahvalil se boš kasneje
<CrazyLemon> anny_ hvala!
<anny_> kasneje! :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak bom verjetno pozabil in ne bom niti gledal :)
<anny_> ja, pozno je
<anny_> še vedno ostanejo pašniki
<CrazyLemon> za lezbične prizore ne potrebuješ pašnika :)
<anny_> Crazy, to je art film z veliko nagradami, ne PornTube
<idioterna> bom vprasal kolegico z izkusnjami
<idioterna> da vidmo kaj si misli o tem
<idioterna> aha prav da je ze vidla pa da je hot ampak da v praksi ponavad ne zgleda tko
<idioterna> naprej pa ne bom vrtal, k so to zasebne reci
<siska> a me bo kdo banal če pornič pastam?
<siska> evo: http://vf.mojvideo.com/fa107019bf69be199edf.mp4
<anny_> igra Lea Seydoux
<CrazyLemon> kako pa zgleda v praksi?!?
<idioterna> siska: to pa zlo pocas dela
<anny_> me boš tepel zaradi kilometrskga linka?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<anny_> http://www.egotastic.com/2013/09/lea-seydoux-topless-in-a-fancy-hotel-for-mario-sorrenti-photoshoot/lea-seydoux-topless-by-mario-sorrenti-in-lui-magazine-11/
<Seniorita> Lea Seydoux Topless in a Fancy Hotel for Mario Sorrenti Photoshoot | Egotastic! The Sexy Side Of Celebrity Gossip
<CrazyLemon> hm.. očitno bom mogu gledat adelino življenje :D
<anny_> LOL
<siska> idioterna: tm na 1:20 prevrt :p
<idioterna> siska: kaj je pa to zaen film?
<anny_> meni itak ne odpre in če bi odprlo me ne zanima :P
<siska> idioterna: baje ta Adelino življenje
<siska> tule sem ga nasel: http://www.mojvideo.com/video-adelino-zivljenje-la-vie-d-adele-2013-cel-film-1-2-slovenski-podnapisi/d286d0dc853b80ef9686
<Seniorita> Adelino življenje La vie d'Adele (2013) cel film 1/2, slovenski podnapisi
<Seniorita> »[povezava=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2278871/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1]IMDB[/povezava] La vie d'Adèle AKA Blue Is the Warmest Color (2013) full movie online. Slovenian subtitles. Adele is a high school student who is beginning to explore herself as a woman.«
<idioterna> siska: aha
<idioterna> zgleda sicer kr zajebana drama
<zdobbie> ROLLING IN THE DEEP
<idioterna> tko da bom verjetn dal na seznam
<zdobbie> mhm
<idioterna> ne zgleda ni ta adele
<zdobbie> zaradi 'drame'
<idioterna> ej nymphomaniac sva tut pogledala
<idioterna> pa ne zarad porna
<anny_> dobra zgodba
<anny_> provokativna
<anny_> clo z evrovizijo ima veze...lansko zmagovalko :)
<idioterna> pojma nimam k ne spremlam
<idioterna> men se ne zdi kej zlo provokativna zgodba
<CrazyLemon> you're in it for the boobs
<idioterna> sam jsm navajen da majo razlicni ljudje razlicne navade, se mi ne zdi da bi mogl bit vsi standardni
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> boobs are overrated
<anny_> idioterna je the assman
<idioterna> mislm da ni nobene razlike
<idioterna> spolnost je v glavi, ostali deli telesa so sam brboncice
<anny_> true dat
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: he's lying :P
<idioterna> brb, pamzi se neki zverajo k bi mogl ze spat
<anny_> idioterna, pamži morajo spat ob 7h najkasneje ob 8h
<zdobersek> what freedom is that
<anny_> ne freedom, zdrava pamet
<zdobersek> .gif freedom
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/6901DbEbbm4o0/giphy.gif
<anny_> če nočeš, da so naslednji dan tečni kot driska, ti pa tudi
<zdobersek> zakaj si taka do driske
<anny_> imaš prav
<anny_> predlagaj boljo primerjavo
<zdobbie> tecni kot limona na rani
<idioterna> nah, pr nas ob osmih zobe umivata
<idioterna> zdaj bi ze morala spat, pa se zigatu ne da in hodi lulat
<anny_> sol na rani
<idioterna> ma js nism tak da bi kompliciru
<idioterna> itak nc prej ne zaspijo ce jim tezis
<idioterna> sam bl so iz sebe
<idioterna> evo sta sla spat
<anny_> lepo
<CrazyLemon> anny_ why are you calling me an ass :(
<anny_> nope, to je bilo mišljeno za idioterno :)
<anny_> ass man vs. boob man
<CrazyLemon> ah..ja idioterna je definitivno an ass
<CrazyLemon> no včasih..ne vedno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny_> tudi v tem ti dam +1 :)))
<CrazyLemon> yay! :P
<anny_> pazi, da se ne zameriš :)
<CrazyLemon> me ne skrbi :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The National - Sunshine On My Back.
<idioterna> kok ste jezni k veste da mam prav
<CrazyLemon> zakaj me prsti srbijo?
<idioterna> dej si duska
<idioterna> sej sm navajen
<anny_> smo...kar valjamo se po tleh
<idioterna> so me skos tepl v osnovni soli
<CrazyLemon> idioterna am.. nism mislu na kick/ban
<CrazyLemon> dejansko me prsti srbijo
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem zakaj
<idioterna> ja zato k bi me rad pretepu!
<CrazyLemon> če do zdaj nisem nobenga.. tudi tebe ne bom
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> ja sej me je dost tezko zdej
<idioterna> sm se naucu hitr laufat
<idioterna> pa se s kolesom sm ponavad
<idioterna> evo od yanga sm dobil
<idioterna> * P R E B E R I   !!!!!  N U J N O  !!!!!*
<idioterna> *NUJNO zdravstveno obvestilo*
<idioterna> he's insane
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> anny_: btw od kod ideja da bi moral bit fiksiran na prsi al pa zadnjice
<anny_> kakšno nujno zdravstveno obvestilo?
<idioterna> ma en spam neumn
<idioterna> kr neki naklada
<idioterna> mislm sej ni on napisu tega
<idioterna> on sam forwarda
<idioterna> da ne bomo slucajn raka dobil
<idioterna> not so pa take idiotarije da je groza
<anny_> hihih
<anny_> danes mora biti kakšna polna luna
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nethack mi je reku "careful, new moon tonight"
<anny_> jut
<anny_> jup*
<idioterna> kadar hocm kakat pa je zaseden vcasih par potez nethacka odspilam
<idioterna> ena sodelovka je odpoved dala
<idioterna> tko da zdej spet ne bo dovolj punc da bi dobile svoje stranisce
<anny_> vas ima dovolj?
<idioterna> ma, komplicirano je
<idioterna> ampak ja, nas ima
<anny_> kot status na fb
<idioterna> ne vseh, sam tistih k so zoprni
<idioterna> sej se bojim da bo cel team razpadu
<anny_> ženske imajo pri vas prepih
<anny_> že mateja verlič je jamrala
<idioterna> ja, sej tut martina jamra
<idioterna> zanc je odjokala domov
<idioterna> bojana je pa quitnla in sla v upajmo da boljsi job
<idioterna> par ljudi mamo k se zlo grdo obnasajo
<anny_> z vsakim odhodom ste bolj podobni monokulturi
<idioterna> in zal drugac kot da quitnes ne mors
<idioterna> dosezt sprememb
<idioterna> ja, sej najbolj kul folk bezi
<anny_> :/
<idioterna> bomo vidl kako se bo odvil
<yang> idioterna: kaj ti ni vsec, a ni res kar pise ?
<idioterna> sej delam na tem da bi ustanovil novo firmo
<idioterna> yang: ne, ni res.
<yang> aja ti si specialist tut za to podrocje
<idioterna> yang: prvic, tista pravnica pojma nima kaj govori, kar je normalno, ker je pravnica, ne pa mikrobiolog.
<idioterna> yang: drugic, manjkajo viri, zaradi cesar nihce ne more preveriti pravilnosti trditev, kar pomeni da so napacne
<yang> no o teh oresckih sem jaz slisal ze 5 let nazaj, to ni od vceraj
<idioterna> ze kolicina klicajev v mailu ti jasno pove, da gre za bullshit.
<idioterna> a, ze 5 let nazaj?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> pa sele zdej si mail dubu?
<idioterna> in si mogu poslat vsem kontaktom?
<yang> zdej mi ga je ena poslala
<yang> sej jaz ne jem teh zadev
<idioterna> nisi normaln
<anny_> :)
<idioterna> prov napisat grem en mail pa ti ga poslat
<idioterna> *** POZOR!!!!!!! KACE SE GONIJO! NE ZAPUSCAJTE STANOVANJA DO DECEMBRA!!!!!! ***
<yang> sej sem vedel kaksna bo tvoja reakcija haha
<idioterna> ja ce je pa retarded tekst
<yang> ja, ampak napisano drzi
<idioterna> ne, ne drzi.
<yang> ker sem slisu isto ze 5 let nazaj
<idioterna> aha
<anny_> hahahaha
<idioterna> that proves it, then.
<anny_> če se samo kače je še ok
<anny_> glavno, da se mačke ne gonijo
<idioterna> tist bi pa itak kr zacel gradit vesolsko ladjo
<idioterna> za premaknt celo populacijo na mars
<idioterna> ker je to edina resitev
<idioterna> za clovestvo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj pa ne dobijo odpoved tisti ki se ne znajo obnašat?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ker nismo demokracija
<idioterna> ljudi lahko odpustijo samo nekateri
<idioterna> drugi lahko samo recemo "js ne bom vec s tem clovekom delal"
<idioterna> in gremo drugam
<yang> tole je zanimivo https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aruna_Shanbaug_case
<Seniorita> Aruna Shanbaug case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> da je clovek lahko 42 let v komi
<CrazyLemon> idioterna in tem ni mar kako se ti obnašajo?
<CrazyLemon> ni jim mar da izgubljajo kvaliteten kader?
<idioterna> mislm da ne razumejo kok pomembno je to
<idioterna> vsaj ne se cist
<anny_> kvaliteto gledajo samo skozi produktivnost
<CrazyLemon> ampak produktivnost pada če delaš s takim folkom
<idioterna> kr drasticno, ja
<idioterna> no sej bomo quitnl pol pa pac
<anny_> če delaš v kadrovski, moraš bolj preverit karakter človeka kot kompenetce
<idioterna> boste se drugi dobil priloznost :)
<idioterna> ja sej una martina je bla zaposlena zato da bo kadrovski clovk
<idioterna> in je rekla da je nihce ne uposteva in da se ji zdi da mora jit
<anny_> ker se osebnost ne spreminja, znanje pa se lahko pridobi
<idioterna> ma sej nas je ze ful k bi radi sli
<idioterna> pa mamo ful znanj
<yang> mislim da bi za ljudi, ki so v komi moral met nek limit, koliko casa so lahko v komi, predno jih evtanazirajo
<idioterna> sam se novo firmo mormo ustanovit
<yang> ne da ostanes v komi 42 let
<idioterna> yang: 42 zgolj po nakljucju, ker je plucnco dobila
<idioterna> komot bi blo 100 let, ce bi mal bolj pazl nanjo
<yang> me zanima kok je bil kdo najdalj v komi, pa da si je potem opomogel do nivoja, da je lahko komuniciral
<anny_> človek ima na enem delovnem mestu nekako petletni cikel
<idioterna> jsm bil po 2 leti v vsaki firmi
<idioterna> dokler nism prsu na zemanto, tle pa delam s ful nice ljudmi
<idioterna> in sm ze 6 let
<anny_> govorim o povprečju
<idioterna> aja
<yang> mah
<idioterna> pol je mel stalin prav ko je petletke delal!
<anny_> da se privadi, razvije ideje, pride do nekega nivoja
<yang> pomoje na vsake neki let mors zamenjat firmo, razen ce se dobr v firmi pocutis
<anny_> potem pa se mora premaknit znotraj podjetja ali drugam
<Sky[x]> y
<anny_> sicer stagnira
<idioterna> mozno ja, sam startupi so mal specificni
<Sky[x]> vazno da ne stagniras pa da se vredu pocutis :)
<idioterna> odkar sm js tle smo ze trikrat cist obrnl smer
<anny_> v startupih je to še bolj dinamično
<yang> evo tvoj prjatu iz grepa je v sodni preiskavi
<idioterna> tvoj prjatu je ze v zaporu
<yang> je blo glih po porocilih
<anny_> je bil v zaporu ali je v zaporu?
<idioterna> je se vedno
<anny_> aha
<yang> vazn da mamo tlakovce v srediscu mesta, pa smo vsi veseli
<anny_> baje na dobu ni čakalnih vrst, tko da
<anny_> za zokija se bo našlo mesto
<idioterna> aja to misls janso?
<idioterna> on jemlje zdravila proti zaprtju
<idioterna> ocitno delujejo
<anny_> :)))
<idioterna> zoki nej pa kr bo v sodni preiskavi, ce je kej narobe naredu nej gre pa sedet
<anny_> zoki je ful naredil za ljubljano
<idioterna> ni moj prjatu, ceprov yang rad to rece
<idioterna> ja, je
<anny_> zase tudi
<idioterna> sam ce je krsil zakon, pol nej bo kr odgovorn za to
<idioterna> mislm, to ne deluje tko
<idioterna> da ce ful nardis za nemce, pol pa loh vse zide pobijes
<idioterna> pa se zgliha
<anny_> ja, etika ima to načelo
<idioterna> no, razn ce zmagas vojno
<yang> vid se dost je narjenga
<anny_> da ne smeš delati nekaj slabega, da bi iz tega izšlo dobro
<idioterna> ja sam ne hod jankovic z lopato okol
<idioterna> tko da js bi bl reku da je dobr zupan ker pusti strokovnjakom da delajo
<yang> bi se reklo da ima dobro ekipo
<anny_> mislim, da ga bodo enkrat začopatli
<yang> da je narjeno kaj
<yang> unedve prejsnji zupanji nista nic nardili
<idioterna> ceprov slovensko je cist zajebal
<anny_> no, midva z idioterno bova vesela
<yang> edin vzpenjaco sta drazili
<anny_> Å¡tevilo prevozov s kolesom se je dvignilo iz 10 na 14%
<idioterna> je pa baje hotu da se en arhitekt podpise pod projekt ureditve mestnega sredisca
<anny_> v treh letih
<idioterna> pa se ni noben hotu :\
<idioterna> in zdej je vse zafuzlan
<anny_> kdo bo pa nosil glavo v zelje?
<idioterna> ja js bi ce bi mi dal priliko
<idioterna> sicer bi yangi popenil
<anny_> zafuzlan bo, ko bo čez vozilo 1200 busov dnevno
<idioterna> "kasna guzva je, nikamor ne morm z avtom!"
<zdobersek> idioterna: nimaste CoC?
<idioterna> zdobersek: kaj pa je to?
<zdobersek> idioterna: code of conduct
<anny_> hahaha
<idioterna> v firmi?
<idioterna> a se hecas?
<yang> za avtobuse je kr ozek pas, sicer verjetno so zmerili kok 2 zavzameta glih za glih bosta sla mimoi
<anny_> ou je
<anny_> zdobiie!
<idioterna> sej se skregamo
<idioterna> yang: ja, to je butast
<anny_> meni tisti pas deluje hudo ozek
<zdobersek> idioterna: ok, ampak se kregajte profesionalno
<idioterna> busi bi mogl vozit normalno med pesci
<idioterna> pac pocas
<yang> anny_: bojo pa mal na robnik zavil
<anny_> mal na robnik:)
<yang> men je oce rekel, da bodo tm k je zvezda restavracija podrl stavbo k ovira avtobuse, ko sem bil star ene 8 let, pa sem mu verjel
<yang> zvezda slascicarna
<yang> no pa je se zdaj tm
<idioterna> najvecji butli so tisti k so sploh spelal avtomobile v center
<idioterna> pa pol se siril ceste
<idioterna> vec k je cest, sirse k so
<anny_> ko je bilo avtov 10x manj, se je Å¡e dalo
<idioterna> vecji so prometni zamaski
<idioterna> v ZDA majo mesta z najvecjimi cestami
<zdobersek> bernoulli goes 'well ....'
<anny_> true dat
<idioterna> pa najvecje prometne zamaske na svetu
<anny_> nemci tudi
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in yang prav kok je fajn
<idioterna> "takoj si tam"
<anny_> zastoj na avtocesti je mimogrede dolg 50 ali 100 km
<yang> misim to da pride avtobus v center je ok, samo fora je pol da se bod otam se taksisti vozil, dostavne sluzbe itd. ziher bodo luknje tko da promet ne bo iznicen
<idioterna> ja pa kaj
<anny_> promet ne more biti 0
<idioterna> kot da koga motijo dostavne sluzbe
<anny_> lahko bi pa imeli 20 ali 25 % kolesarjev
<idioterna> motecih je 10k avtomobilov k se prpelejo v center ker "mora sam na posto skocit" al pa "so rekl da bo dez pa sn prsu v sluzbo iz siske kr z avtom"
<idioterna> ja, sam pol bi mogl nardit varne poti za kolesarje
<idioterna> pa tko da morjo avtomobili prakticno ustavt na vsakem kriziscu
<anny_> zakaj varne poti?
<idioterna> kolesarji pa lepo naravnost letijo
<idioterna> zato
<idioterna> dons zjutri me je nekdo skor zbil
<yang> jaz ne hodim v center z avtom vec, predrago je za parkirat, pa itak drugje kt v garazni hisi skor ne mores vec
<anny_> res je
<idioterna> ker je mirno zapeljal prek kolesarske steze in plocnika
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa bi?
<anny_> vedno v konici opazujem, kdo ima na cesti Å¡e vedno prednost!
<idioterna> a sploh obstaja racionalen razlog da bi sel z avtom v center?
<idioterna> seveda ne
<anny_> mi čakamo veliko dlje kot štirikolesniki
<yang> ja ostaja
<idioterna> sam pac ljudje so zmesani in napeljejo siroko cesto v center
<idioterna> ne ne obstaja
<yang> ce nadaljujem pot na drug konec mesta, in se vmes ustavim v centru
<idioterna> mater ej
<yang> imam morda en kratek opravek v mestu in potem grem dalje z avtom
<anny_> ne boš se ustavil v centru ampak v tivoliju in šel v center peš
<idioterna> a se vozis s sleparjem v sluzbo, za vsak slucaj, ce bi nadaljeval v luko koper?
<idioterna> pobrat kontejner?
<idioterna> pejt pes v mesto
<idioterna> pa prit nazaj v bs3
<idioterna> pol pejt pa z avtom v teheranm
<yang> idioterna: tvojega gneva nad avtomobilisti ne razumem, ker ni realen
<idioterna> al kam ze mors tok dalec
<idioterna> ker vam mi placujemo da se vozite in svinjate
<yang> hod ti pes, pa voz se moker po dezju ce ti tko pase
<idioterna> 200 ljudi na leto pobijete samo s tem k rakotvorne delce v mestni zrak stresate
<yang> ti ne placujes nicesar
<idioterna> na podrocju kjer 100k ljudi zivi
<anny_> yang, to je samo razvajenost
<yang> avtomobilisti placujejo cestnino in vinjeto
<idioterna> js placam vec k 50k na leto
<idioterna> in od tega gre skoraj cetrtina za ceste
<anny_> avto rabiš res redko, če si splaniraš opravke
<yang> pri registraciji avta, je OBVEZEN dodatek za cestino
<yang> ti bi se vozil po makadamu ce ne bi blo avtomobilistov
<yang> anny_: glej, avtobus dela zanko, jaz sem v 10-15 min. doma, z avtobusom pa bi trajalo 1 uro v eno smer
<idioterna> yang: ne, avtomobilisti bi se vozil po kolovozu ce jaz ne bi placeval davkov
<anny_> ne, če greš po celovški
<idioterna> yang: v 10-15 minutah si doma zato, ker ti mi placujemo cesto
<idioterna> neprostovoljno.
<anny_> za avtomobile je en pas, na katerem je vedno zastoj
<idioterna> mi bi ti rajs placal vlak pa bi bil v 10-15 minutah doma
<idioterna> ampak ne mormo
<yang> jaz grem iz siske, po litostrojski in ob obvoznici do doma, avtobus pa gre po celovski do centra in potem po dunajsi
<anny_> vlak je še ena neizkoriščena možnost
<idioterna> yang: v roskilde rabis z avtomobilom priblizno 4x dlje kot z vlakom, pa placat moras za vstop v sredisce in za parkirat
<anny_> ljubljana ni metropola...s kolesom prideš z enega konca na drugega v prej kot eni uri
<yang> neumno je blo, da smo tramvaj ukinli
<idioterna> pa se nihce ne pritozuje, pa 40% jih gre s kolesom
<yang> v zagrebu se je lepo obdrzal
<idioterna> neumno je blo da smo ceste nardil
<idioterna> za avtomobile
<yang> v svici je polno trolejbusov in tramvajev
<idioterna> ja, sam tam ni yangov
<idioterna> k se z avtomobili vozjo po mestu
<anny_> dunaj tudi
<idioterna> no, so, sam placujejo ko zuti
<yang> kle pa tej avtobusi svinjajo po mestu, tut ce so napol prazni
<idioterna> yang: sm se zmenu da jutr nesem iranske pistacije pa brazilske oreske na institut biotehniske fakultete v laboratorij
<yang> no dej
<idioterna> mi bojo povedal kolk je not toksinov
<yang> pa kup te k so mv mailu
<idioterna> kerE?
<anny_> idioterna, ne pozabi romunskih orehovih jedrc
<idioterna> sej nc ne pise
<yang> no potem pac kupi une k so v prodaji
<idioterna> yang: nc ne pise keri so
<idioterna> zakaj pa bi
<idioterna> ce je bullshit
<yang> to vem jaz ze 5 let ce ne vec celo...o teh toksinih
<idioterna> mhm, pa se vedno je bullshit
<yang> zakaj mislis da je bulshit, a ti ves s cim spricajo tam v tretjem svetu da zraste ?
<idioterna> who cares?
<yang> ja no
<idioterna> ja no kaj
<anny_> ej mucki, jaz grem spat
<yang> lahko noc
<idioterna> ko pripeljejo sem das v spektrometer in vidis
<idioterna> lahko noc
<anny_> in sanjat o rožnatih kolesih z belimi košaricami
<yang> ziher ni bullshit
<idioterna> in promenadah z drevesi
<idioterna> yang: ziher je bullshit.
<yang> odnes
<anny_> o ja
<yang> pa porocaj
<idioterna> yang: ja sej ze vem kaj bo
<idioterna> nic ne bo not.
<idioterna> ti pac ne ves kako nadzor nad hrano deluje
<idioterna> in verjames takim bullshit mailom
<yang> ja vem
<idioterna> ne, ne ves
<yang> od 50 ton banan, vzamejo eno bananao in jo analizirajo
<idioterna> ce ne ne bi forwardal tolk butastga maila
<idioterna> tako je
<idioterna> sam noben ne ve kero banano bodo vzel
<idioterna> ker ne vzamejo s kontejnerja, ampak od trgovca
<idioterna> ki misli banano prodajat
<idioterna> od _vsacga_ trgovca
<idioterna> skratka, ne mors kr spricat na random mal
<idioterna> pa mislt da tega noben ne bo opazu
<yang> zivila ki so v prodaji so bila ze testirana, kako redno izvajajo monitoring, pa verjetno po zakonskem minimumu...
<yang> to tudi nekaj stane
<idioterna> pr nas je nadzor kr hud
<idioterna> ja seveda stane
<yang> recimo na flasiranih vodah pise, analiza narejena leta 2009
<idioterna> sam zakon je zakon in redno testiranje je nujno da preprecis bistveno visje stroske v zdravstvu
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> analiza se dela vsak dan.
<idioterna> nonstop
<idioterna> ne sicer kolk je kerih mineralov not
<idioterna> ampak predvsem za mikroorganizme in strupe
<yang> ja no voda na jezerskem verjetno ni analizirana, lohk da so tam noter une zadeve za angino
<yang> k je kr en izvircek
<yang> pijes pac na lastno odgovornost
<yang> ker izvir ni zasciten biolosko
<yang> lahko kaj pride noter od kje
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam je malo verjetno, ker voda hitro tece
<yang> tm je dost divjih zivali pa se poserjejo nekje ali poscijejo
<idioterna> mikrobiolosko oporecne vode so predvsem stojece
<idioterna> tekoce zelo redko
<idioterna> razen ce so pac na dnu kaksne doline k se s kmetijskih povrsin not zliva
<yang> mam se sliko z jezerskega iz potoka, je blo polno drekov malih
<idioterna> to nima veze
<yang> zivali hodijo piti vodo tja
<idioterna> ce je pretok velik potem ni oporecna
<yang> ja
<yang> nevem kaksen je pretok te izvirske vode
<yang> odvisno od padavin
<yang> flaso napolnis tko v kake 10 sekundah
<yang> isto hitro tece kot iz pipe
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-20
<upd> .padavine
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<dz0ny> Dan
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> popoldne bodo nalivi
<napsy> bedn :/
<dz0ny> Neki he se ponoc pokal
<idioterna> zakaj bedn
<idioterna> to je najbols
<napsy> ker dans je zur
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> a ste iz cukra al kva
<idioterna> are your garments even engineered
<napsy> hehe
<zdobersek> you can't imagine bru
<skyx> napsy: si se naspal danes za zur? :P
<napsy> hehe :)
<napsy> tko no :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @20.05.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% južni veter 1.3 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:26:04, Kulminacija: 10:59:45, Sončni zahod: 18:33:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> ntpdate-debian
<dz0ny> .apt ntpdate-debian
<dz0ny> .aptf ntpdate-debian
<jabuk> /usr/sbin/ntpdate-debian > ntpdate
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/can-you-solve-this-vietnamese-math-puzzle-for-8-year-ol-1705734738
<Seniorita> Can You Solve This Vietnamese Math Puzzle for 8-Year-Olds?
<Seniorita> »If you thought the Singaporean logic puzzle was though, brace yourself for this math problem that was originally set for eight-year-old students in the Vietnamese town of Bao Loc. It’s apparently even stumped someone with a doctorate in economics with mathematics.«
<CrazyLemon> Update: those who are asking, the ‘:’ symbols signify division.
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<idioterna> no, i can't.
<idioterna> nam na bait link kliku no
<idioterna> a ste resni
<zdobersek> IT'S ON
<zdobersek> i.e.
<zdobersek> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2611-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2611-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek your challenge is taking you quite some time
<zdobersek> so what
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcIy9NiNbmo
<Seniorita> Taylor Swift - Bad Blood ft. Kendrick Lamar - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Check out Taylor’s new video “Bad Blood!” “Bad Blood” featuring Kendrick Lamar is Available Now on iTunes http://smarturl.it/tsbadblood. Taylor’s multi-plati...«
<zdobersek> NOW WE GOT PROBLEMS
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> such fame
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2616-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2616-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2615-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2615-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2614-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2614-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2613-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2613-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2612-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2612-1/
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sup
<zdobersek> 5 3 1 7 2 6 8 9 4
<siska> .padavine
<siska> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> u, najhujs bo zgleda na severozahodu
<skyx> zgleda da bo slo mimo :)
<zdobersek> pa KP
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat še ni nič
<CrazyLemon> neki piha to je pa vse
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ50rvySDCk
<Seniorita> Florence + The Machine - Delilah (Official Audio) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Taken from the album ‘How Big How Blue How Beautiful’ released 1.6.15 – get ‘Delilah’ instantly when you pre-order on iTunes: http://po.st/BKPHQ5 | Official ...«
<CrazyLemon> .calc
<CrazyLemon> .calc 1+2
<CrazyLemon> ne dela to več?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> no one used that
<CrazyLemon> true
<zdobbie> true dat
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> KP rekt
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Enpass Password Manager Gets ownCloud/WebDAV Sync Support, Debian / Ubuntu Repository  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/EpKE4kPjcwU/enpass-password-manager-gets.html
 * CrazyLemon fckin hates allergies
<zdobersek> HTFU
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Hide Files And Folders In Your File Manager Without Renaming Them [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Y0hg8Q8x-4M/how-to-hide-files-and-folders-in-your.html
 * dz0ny glih danes nabavu zalogo zdravil za lajšanje nahoda
<yang> kr zoprno ce ma clovek alergijo
<yang> nevem al je to morda tudi s prehrano povezano
<yang> da dobis alergijo ce ti manjka katera snov v telesu
<zdobersek> a to kr tko
<zdobersek> sklepas
<dz0ny> :D
<yang> sprasujem bolj
<yang> kaj je vzrok alergijam
<dz0ny> imunski sistem ki reagira napačno
<zdobbie> kva je zdej to, pizda
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/05/report-eu-member-states-seek-to-dump-net-neutrality-completely/
<Seniorita> Report: EU member states seek to dump net neutrality completely | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »A bargaining chip to get a deal on mobile roaming?«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js tudi sem Å¡el iskat
<CrazyLemon> ker je danes bilo preveč hudo
<CrazyLemon> da bi zdržal
<yang> ja sej se posmehujete DRM itd. pa ne pridete stavkati
<yang> pol pa mejte dump net neutrality, sej je prav
<yang> bo treba kdaj kaj organizirati pa pridt kam pa malo informirati ljudi
<yang> da se b o kaj psremenilo
<dz0ny> yang: kako bom pa stavkal pri DRM
<dz0ny> a da ne bom jedu?
<yang> ja DRM day je bil organiziran po svetu, tokrat pac ne v sloveniji, ampak naslednjega pa bi morda s predpripravo lahko izvedli
<yang> jst nimam glih nekih aktivisticnih skillsov, ampak transparent ce mi ga dajo v roko pa lahko drzim
<yang> tut za net neutrality bi moral stavkati ali vsaj opozoriti javnost
<yang> na anti-TTIP je tud prislo samo 100 ljudi pa tista leva zalega nabirati glasove
<yang> tko da je zgledalo vse skupaj kot politicna kampanija
<yang> za net neutrality pa bi morala piratska stranka nekaj narest
<yang> mal aktivirati ljudi v to smer, narediti protest
<yang> nevem zakaj imajo stranko ce niso nikjer aktivni
<yang> lahko da bodo dolocene drzave dosegle net neutrality, pri nas pa ce ne bo nobenega protesta pa bodo proti temu
<zdobbie> v bistvu v SLO ni tko slaba situacija
<yang> ker tendence so vsekakor v vecjem nadzoru in ne obratno
<zdobbie> ce le ne bo EU dala podrzke, da se stvar obrne
<yang> ja, no saj Evropska Unija mora to sprejeti za vse svoje clanice to drzi, se dobro da obstajajo nemci in imajo kr velike proteste tam
<yang> zadnjic so lepo govorili tudi o spletnem aktivizmu, v oddaji intelekta, kako vecina projektov se zacne na internetu dobi 5000 likeov ampak od tam ne pride potem nikamor, ker se ljudem ne da civilno angazirati v javnosti
<yang> ko vsak ki misli, da mu je nekaj vsec to lajka na facebooku in tam to potem tudi ostane
<yang> in s tem misli, da je naredil kar je lahko
<yang> no, ampak to je premalo
<yang> potrebno je narediti / organizirati shod
<zdobbie> evo ti Nemca https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZaaSC7Eg4s
<Seniorita> EU Commissioner Oettinger calls net neutrality a "Taliban-like issue" - YouTube
<yang> opozoriti javnost nase, na svoje zahteve
<Seniorita> »ENGLISH SUBTITLES AVAILABLE, CLICK [CC] Blog post: https://juliareda.eu/2015/03/oettinger-net-neutrality-taliban-like/ Oettinger speaking at an event by the ...«
<yang> ma pusti ti politike
<yang> tej govorijo za lastno korist
<yang> in kot sem omenil, tendence so v zapiranju interneta
<yang> in vecjem nadzoru
<yang> tukaj mora nastopiti javnost in jasno izraziti da so proti temu
<yang> drugace bo tistih 30 politikov sprejelo zakone proti volji ljudstva
<yang> mislim da so net neutrality zglasovali v ZDA, kar je zelo pomembno, ce bi tam bili vecinsko proti potem bi se to tudi v EU poznalo
<yang> so pa lobirali proti net neutrality tudi tam
<zdobbie> sej so dobl 4mio komentarjev na spletni strani
<yang> in na en nacin se ze ustvarja nek "drugacen" internet, kjer se med seboj povezujejo samo veliki ponudniki interneta in s tem upocasnjujejo manjse ponudnike oz. jih izrinjajo, ker ce smo cisto posteni, 30% interneta gre na google, 40% pa na facebook , potem pa ostane se tisto malega drugega interneta, ki ni bistven
<zdobbie> spet bluzis
<yang> veliki ponudniki komot sprejmejo sklep, da bodo izrinili majhne iz interneta
<yang> nc ne bluzim, to se dogaja
<yang> filtre se postavi na routing tabele in v enem dnevi sfiltriras ven lahko pol interneta
<yang> to tehnicno izvesti je mala malca
<dz0ny> yes sam ne stekas da na predloge komisije ne mores direktno vplivat
<dz0ny> tud ce strajkas ne bos nic dosegu
<yang> zakaj mislis da s strajkom nic ne dosezes, ce strajka 10 ljudi verjetno res ne bos nicesar dosegel, ce jih pa pride na ulice 250.000 v berlinu pa se ze kaj spremeni
<dz0ny> ja ker strajkas
<dz0ny> to je tko kot bi Å¡u v kot stat
<dz0ny> edin način ki ga razumejo je finančni pritisk
<yang> strajk je najbolj vidno sporocilo, da publika z necim ne soglasa
<dz0ny> ja k zvizgas
<dz0ny> on je pa v drugi državi na kosilu
<dz0ny> lol
<yang> tebe lahko lajka pol miljona na youtube, k si posnel dober video al pa ker si proti TTIP pa ne bo nic pomagalo tam, dokler ne bos sel na ulico
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> ja
<yang> mislim financni lobiji delujejo pri vseh teh zakonih vecinoma
<dz0ny> edin ki lahko pritiska je organizacija ki oma odzad dost močne finance
<dz0ny> točn
<yang> ampak javnost se jim z strajki oz. angaziranostjo lahko upre
<dz0ny> ker se umserijo na točno določene ljudi
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ne more
<dz0ny> ker nisi vključen v pogovor
<dz0ny> si Å¡um
<dz0ny> direndaj
<yang> kako pa bos vkljucen v pogovor, tam kjer se o tem meni 30 ljudi
<dz0ny> tko možgani delajo
<yang> pritisk na tiste ljud ise mora izvajati preko strajkov
<yang> in preko organizacij
<dz0ny> kako dela državni svet :)?
<dz0ny> prek strajkov zihr ne
<dz0ny> demonstracij ja
<dz0ny> strajkov pa ne
<yang> drzavni svet je neka posebnost slovenije, oni revizirajo zakone
<dz0ny> ne sam to
<dz0ny> tud oblikujejo zakone, razporejajo denar itd
<dz0ny> amapk tle majo ljudej in organizacije direkten vpliv
<dz0ny> tko dela lobij
<dz0ny> da direktno vpliva na tiste ki odločajo
<dz0ny> eu komisija je čist svoj pojem
<yang> no pr nas nevem kako je z organizacijami, ampak v nemciji so pa kar mocne iniciative, tako na spletu kot tudi potem v javnosti
<dz0ny> na njo nimaš vpliva
<dz0ny> ona je generator zakonov
<yang> jst sem narocen na avazz, pa sumofus, pa te zadeve malo, pa vcasih kaj podpisem, samo to ni nevem kaj pri prispevku ozavescanja
<dz0ny> šele eu parlament lahko vpliva na odločitve
<dz0ny> in ti kot državjan slo lahko sam na naše predstavnike vplivaš
<idioterna> to pa ni res
<dz0ny> sam oni so obvezani svoji skupini
<dz0ny> idioterna: how so?
<idioterna> uresnic noben ni nc obvezan
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> poslance lahko nagovarjas ne glede na to cigavi s
<idioterna> so
<dz0ny> ja true
<dz0ny> sam kot državljan te ima dolžnost poslušat sam izvoljen iz tvoje države
<yang> zakaj mislis da je poslanec dolzan koga od drzavljanov poslusati, on si je izboril pravico samo-odlocanja ze s tem da je bil vecinsko izvoljen s strani drzavljanov
<yang> bi pac drugega volil
<dz0ny> fyi http://www.politico.eu/article/europe-union-brexit-eurobarometer/
<Seniorita> A united Europe is closer than you think – POLITICO
<Seniorita> »The people want it. The elites are the obstacle.«
<yang> ceprav je pri nas tudi tako, da ne pridejo v parlament vedno tisti poslanci z najvec glasovi, ampak tiste katere nastavi stranka, nekako, ni mi cisto jasno
<yang> stranka se odloci kdo bo poslanec
<dz0ny> ja ni usa sistem
<yang> boljsi bi bil primer direktne izvolitve poslancev
<yang> da res das glas tistemu ki gre kasneje noter
<yang> to bi bil sigurno bolj "pravicen" sistem
<dz0ny> ja sam to pomen da bo 10 grimsov not
<yang> ker t ilahko volis mateja, noter pa pride joze, ki je dobil pol manj glasov
<dz0ny> true sam grims bo pa sam eden
<yang> in se nekaj je, v svici so volitve in referendumi obvezni
<idioterna> mislim po mojih izkusnjah dobri argumenti prepricajo racionalne poslance
<idioterna> teh je ogromno
<yang> pri nas pa prostovoljni in vidis kako malo drzavljanov voli
<idioterna> pol so pa posamezne zadeve kjer so eni mal usekani
<idioterna> ponavadi zaradi verskih razlogobv
<idioterna> al pa nacionalisticnih al pa ksnih takih
<idioterna> yang: v svici so zenske sele leta 75 dobile volilno pravico
<idioterna> tko da nikakor niso svetel zgled demokracije
<idioterna> pa se minarete so prepovedal gradit
<idioterna> kar je cist wtf
<idioterna> skratka, niso demokraticna drzava
<yang> ja ampak kjer je vecinsko sprejet sklep, se steje da je to vecinska volja ljudstva, pri nas so na dolocenih referendumih bili samo 15% udelezbe, pa je recimo potem bil zakon sprejet
<idioterna> sej je vseen
<idioterna> demokraticen sistem te ne sme prisiliti da se odlocas o necem, cesar ne razumes
<yang> resda kdor nima zelje volit , ga v to ne smes prisilit, saj to potem ni vec demokracija
<idioterna> predvsem pa ne sme omogocati vecini, da se odloca o pravicah manjsine
<yang> kdor zeli biti apoliticen
<idioterna> ce nekdo hoce zgradit minaret mora imet to moznost
<idioterna> sam pac bit mora v skladu s predpisi
<idioterna> ce to pomen da zgleda k cerkven turn, jebiga
<yang> kok bo visok sisenski minaret, a bodo predvajal heavy metal ?
<yang> mal se hecam
<idioterna> nimam pojma, vseen mi je
<yang> mislim, da so ga nekaj nizali tudi pri nas
<idioterna> koga?
<yang> sigurno bo pa moseja, ko bo zgrajena zelo lepa
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> sej je sam bajta
<yang> jaz sem bil v eni v turciji
<idioterna> a si se sezu
<yang> ja
<yang> itak
<yang> sej se moras
<yang> k je vse v tepihih noter
<idioterna> kaj pa ce bos prides
<yang> majo zunaj umivalnik za noge - vodnjak
<yang> moja ni hotla it noter, oz. ni smela v glavni del, lahko ji je zal
<yang> za zenske je poseben vhod
<idioterna> lahko ji je zal?
<idioterna> a se je ona odlocla da ne sme not al kaj?
<yang> lahko ji je zal da ni vidla kako zgleda moseja od znotraj
<yang> ja
<idioterna> aja?
<yang> ni hotla not
<idioterna> hotla al smela?
<yang> ni hotla
<idioterna> oz. ni smela v glavni del
<idioterna> kaj je zdej
<idioterna> napisu si da ni smela
<yang> ni hotla, niti ni smela v glavni del, oboje
<idioterna> ja no kako ji je loh pol zal
<idioterna> sej se ni ona odlocla da ne sme not
<idioterna> js tut ne bi su ce bi suni rekl da ona pa ne sme
<dz0ny> back to DRM
<yang> mislim da je un njihov imam rekel da lahko pride noter pogledat, k sem ga prasal
<yang> pa ni hotla it, njen problem
<yang> ampak za zenske je bil vhod drugje
<idioterna> ja, wrong
<dz0ny> zdej vidte da DRM ostaja od vedno in vedno tud bo :)
<yang> turistom verjetno ne bi tezili, razen ce bi se noter znasel kak zatezen turek
<idioterna> men je vseen
<idioterna> js pac ne bi su not
<yang> nisva zelela provocirati
<idioterna> bi reku "ko boste zacel zenske enakovredno obravnavat poklicte, pridem gledat"
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj bi pa kebab jedu.. vi pa vaše mošeje
<yang> v bistvu sem bil v dveh mosejah
<yang> tam zravn hotela, pa v SIDAH
<yang> una v sidah je bla vecja z 4imi minareti
<yang> no res je lepo noter
<yang> se lepse so pa te najbolj znane v carigradu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: DRM you can't
<dz0ny> zdej lahko rečeš da štrajkaš
<yang> idioterna: pa ce nis bil v arabskem svetu si tut zamudil pogled na to kako se njihove zenske kopajo v morju
<yang> v celi obleki se spravi noter v vodo
<idioterna> zamudu sm tut pogled na to kako se indijci kopajo med trupli
<yang> 20 metrov stran pa turistke napol slecene
<idioterna> pa se nc ne sekiram zarad tega
<idioterna> napol slecene?
<yang> v kopalkah
<idioterna> kva, ena hlacnca dol, ena pa not?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> bedn
<idioterna> kopalke so za butle
<zdobbie> ... back to DRM?
<CrazyLemon> fckin DRM!
<zdobbie> NOW WE GOT PROBLEMS
<zdobbie> dz0ny: sing it
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/11257063_849889138415738_8027388390263315458_n.jpg?oh=faa91127d8c8ade9cd67a9fe0d251dee&oe=55C2BF95&__gda__=1438595747_10092eb9d0f2cfca5a04ef5ee31194a8
<CrazyLemon> huda
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t644213
<CrazyLemon> 10kB OS? kaj to sploh vsebuje? busybox? še ta verjetno ima več kot 10kB
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/OIOTC/Liteos
<Seniorita> OIOTC/Liteos · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to Liteos development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<upd> sj ne rabi veliko, samo en loop, da preverja, pa če zaloga.mleka = 0; send trigger
<upd> ne bo pa to vse skupaj seveda, bojo pol vrjetno moduli, za hladilnik uro itd
<yang> https://www.defectivebydesign.org/may-3rd-is-the-next-day-against-drm
<yang> http://lxle.net/
<Seniorita> Revive that old PC! < The LXLE Desktop
<Seniorita> »LXLE Linux, Revive your old PC. LXLE is a remastered version of Ubuntu/Lubuntu LTS releases, using the LXDE desktop interface. LXLE provides a complete drop in and go operating system coupled with style, speed and capability. It's light on resources and heavy on functions.«
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl calving
<siska> rabi kdo wiki članke?
<siska> priporočam unega prvega za 900$ : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/c/lambert-m.-surhone?csrfToken=VzvOWRvVpLqvBRd0HAVYxdB78M8wpp5g&sort=PD&size=30&startat=1
<Seniorita> Lambert M. Surhone | Barnes & Noble
<Seniorita> »Barnes & Noble - Lambert M. Surhone - Save with New Lower Prices on Millions of Books. FREE Shipping on $25 orders!«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Release Schedule  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/As13Iwpz_GM/ubuntu-15-10-release-schedule-wily-werewolf
<yang> siska: pozdravljen
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-21
 * upd ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.2 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) X4 740 Quad Core Processor       (3.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4047 MB Total (95 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series ** Uptime: 565.76 Hours **
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<zdobbie> dzdzdzdzdzdzdzdzdzdzdz
<zdobbie> .radara
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> heyaa
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> skipal me bojo
<zdobersek> z delovnega mesta?
<napsy> ka to pomen skipal?
<Sky[x]> napsy: dobro jutro
<Sky[x]> a se jzavleklo? :P
<Sky[x]> sej*
<napsy> Sky[x]: pismo ... ja, se je zavlekl :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> jst sem samo spat sel ob 22h :D
<Sky[x]> in spal ko top pa se dez je padal :)
<napsy> hehe, pametno :)
<napsy> js pa ob pol stirih prsu damu :D
<dz0ny> damu :)
<slax0r> napsy: odvisno, lahk je poslovenjen "to skip", al pa stajerski skipal, k tovornjak "skipa" "soder" recimo :P
<zdobbie> dam
<pitko> dan kaka ideja kaj je narobe če utipkam sudo neki pa se ne zgodi nč
<pitko> pa bi se moglo
<pitko> ?
<napsy> ka bi se pa moral zgodit?
<CrazyLemon> sudo is dead, long live root
<pitko> mam eno verzijo armfija
<pitko> in hočem recimo sudo nano neki popravt
<pitko> pa ne dela
<pitko> pač mi napiše da nimam pravic
<pitko> dam sudo apt-update pa nč ne nardi
<pitko> kva je fora?
<pitko> sudo apt-get update
<pitko> *
<zdobbie> 'super'-user
<zdobbie> not that super, eh
<pitko> aha naroben uprabnik?
<pitko> zdej sm se loginov z ubuntu ubuntu?
<pitko> to je narobe?
<dz0ny> sure
<dz0ny> sudo je sam whitelistan
<dz0ny> da eskalira privilegije
<dz0ny> v suders file lahko določi ukaze in userje ki so super
<dz0ny> brez da pišeš sudo :)
<pitko> aha pol mu morm nastavt
<pitko> mislm obstaja kak config ki da vse privilegije
<pitko> pač normalno
<pitko> k mam recimo sudo apt-get update pa nč ne nardi
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> man sudoers
<yang> Sudo je ime mojga sodelavca
<dz0ny> sudo killall
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: blokiranje reklam...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6330/blokiranje-reklam
<zdobersek> yang: 'sudo make me a sandwich' ma torej dejanski pomen
<yang> yep
<yang> Sudo pivo
<idioterna> 'sudo dej mi en burek prnes'
<yang> Ime mu je Saudin, ampak ga Sudo klicemo
<idioterna> saudin eh?
<idioterna> zihr je terorist
<yang> ja
<idioterna> kr nej gre od kjer je prsu!
<yang> smo ga preveril na kamerah, pa nismo ugotovil da je terorist
<idioterna> nazaj u trnovo al s kjerkol je doma
<yang> :)
<yang> Mislim, da predno je za nas zacel delat, da je bil pastir, k zna ful pastirskih pesmi
<yang> vcasih poje
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmY_MBP4KmE
<Seniorita> Ko to tamo peva - Beograd - Jugoslavija - Simply the best song ever - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Song from the movie "Ko to tamo peva". Simply the best song ever. Still gets goose bumps when listening to the song. One of the best Yugoslav movies of all t...«
<yang> ja
<yang> Vozi Miško
<idioterna> vezanih ociju u rikverc
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uERhp2UpxM
<Seniorita> Vozi Miško! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Kuda ide Republika Srpska? Insert iz filma "ko to tamo peva" Slobodana Šijana«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: blokiranje reklam...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42947#Comment_42947
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: blokiranje reklam...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42948#Comment_42948
<pitko> toseprav edina stvar k jo morm nardit je definerat ukaze?
<pitko> kva ce mu jaz skoperam od svojga ubuntuja vse?
<pitko> bo ql?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: blokiranje reklam...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42949#Comment_42949
<dz0ny> pitko: zihr ne bo kul
<dz0ny> man sudoers
<dz0ny> moraš prebrat
<dz0ny> pa bo vse jasno
<zdobersek> _v_s_e_
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: RE: blokiranje reklam...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42950#Comment_42950
<pitko> ok hvala
<pitko> se na sihtu sm zato bol tako odgovarjam
<pitko> rabm to hitr nardit k ga rabm na Å¡ihtu
<pitko> ta beaglebone
<dz0ny> minimalne distribucije ponavad nimajo sudo
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<dz0ny> se moraš prijavit kot superuser
<idioterna> itak majo root userja brez passworda
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> sm vidu da ga nimajo :)
<dz0ny> no root
<dz0ny> pac pa distribucija paket itd
<pitko> nč nimajo
<pitko> tok mam dela :D
<pitko> da bom lahko en c# projekt zbildu
<pitko> to je kr misija nemogoče
<pitko> ...
<dz0ny>             logger.info(extra_vars)
<dz0ny> ups
<dz0ny> lsb_release -a
<dz0ny> povej kaj mas
<dz0ny> pa na beagle bone :D
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> jaz bi qemu pognal pa beži
<pitko> http://beagleboard.org/bone
<Seniorita> BeagleBoard.org - bone
<pitko> zdej sm mu gor nasnel ubuntu
<pitko> pač
<pitko> un privzet ni ql
<pitko> zdej rabm super userja
<pitko> če kdo ve
<dz0ny> pitko: ubuntu for iot != ubuntu
<dz0ny> just fyi
<dz0ny> also 256MB DDR2 RAM
<pitko> http://www.ofitselfso.com/Beagle/InstallingMonoOnTheBeagleboneBlack.php
<pitko> tole
<Seniorita> Installing Mono and C# on the Beaglebone Black
<Seniorita> »Enter your description here.«
<dz0ny> good luck with compiling anything
<pitko> http://www.ofitselfso.com/Beagle/InstallingArmhfKernelBeagleboneBlack.php#FixedIPAddress
<Seniorita> Installing a Ubuntu v3.14 Linux armhf O/S on the Beaglebone Black
<Seniorita> »Enter your description here.«
<pitko> tole ubistvu
<pitko> edino kar rabm je super user
<dz0ny> fyi https://wiki.debian.org/ArmHardFloatChroot
<Seniorita> ArmHardFloatChroot - Debian Wiki
<zdobersek> mono :'/
<dz0ny> ne rabiš tsteta device sploh
<dz0ny> ko boš mel spakiran sam skopiraš z mape v tvoj target device
<dz0ny> and done
<pitko> hvala!
<pitko> lahko še kako drgač se oddolžim ? :D
<dz0ny> pitko: če imaš kje ta tvoj rootfs
<dz0ny> lahko celo v njem poženeš na svojem pcju stuff
<dz0ny> sam mal več komplikacij je https://github.com/dz0ny/mopidy-core-image/blob/master/Makefile
<Seniorita> mopidy-core-image/Makefile at master · dz0ny/mopidy-core-image · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to mopidy-core-image development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<zdobersek> mopidy!
<dz0ny> tam ubunut cloud preskočiš in razpakiraš v svoj rootfs
<dz0ny> gist je /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static
<dz0ny> ta ti omogoča da pognajaš ukaze v rootfs za drugo arhitekturo
<lynxlynxlynx> pitko: lahko nahecaš firmo, da da donacijo kiberpipi
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj direktno pa mogoče še vedno prodajajo ubuntu.si majice, CrazyLemon?
<zdobersek> prodajajo kolesarske drese?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nimam nič js z majicami
<lynxlynxlynx> spomin
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da sm speljal natečaj za design pa iskal najboljšega ponudnika za tisk
<lynxlynxlynx> neki jih v pipi ziher je Å¡e
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: lol
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ja... verjetno pretty much toliko kot so jih naročili
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 50?
<lynxlynxlynx> ah to pa ne, sej so talale po dogodkih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bi vedel :)
<zdobersek> ziher majo za brisat
<CrazyLemon> upam.. da jih vsaj nekdo uporablja :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://dpaste.com/1R2PTTP.txt
<napsy> :)
<yang> Evo Avstralija na Evroviziji, dalec se je razsirla Evropa, kdo bi si mislu
<napsy> uh oh
<idioterna> glede na imigracijsko politiko je avstralija ze skos v evropi
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWXd_OHBJO4
<Seniorita> Driving the scary Tunnel of Death, Anzob Tunnel 5KM long, Tajikistan - YouTube
<Seniorita> »★ Nomad Revelations Travel Blog → http://www.joaoleitao.com ★ Driving the The Tunnel of Death, Anzob Tunnel 5KM long,Tajikistan«
<idioterna> sm zapru linkedin acc
<idioterna> so me clo vprasal zakaj
<idioterna> sm mogu natipkat 'i dont want facebook'
<yang> Zdej pa naus vec nove sluz be dobu
<idioterna> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> nekdo je že parkiral unlinked.com
<slax0r> kaj pa linkedout?
<slax0r> btw, kako mi linkedin sploh posilja mail da me je dodal ta pa ta, k pa sploh linkedin acc nimam?
<lynxlynxlynx> .stran linkedout.com
<jabuk> linkedout.com je dosegljiva!
<slax0r> in nikol mel
<lynxlynxlynx> pač dovolijo mu, da uvozi vse njihove kontakte iz maila
<lynxlynxlynx> in potem te začne obmetavat, če slučajno še nisi v sistemu
<slax0r> a ni to spam?
<zdobbie> zahvali se 'prijateljem'
<yang> slax0r: linkedin je virus, k se connecta na uporabnikov mailbox in spama vse njegove kontakte od tam ven
<slax0r> saj to je ravno to, k dobim mail od osebka z imenom katerega niti izgovorit ne morem
<lynxlynxlynx> če je prov za dodajanje, potem najbrž je spam; mislim da je osnovni neki bolj v smislu wants-to-connect
<yang> slax0r: in po defaultu naredijo uporabniske racune tut za ljudi ki se niso nikol prijavili
<slax0r> lewut?
<slax0r> kao account so zame naredil al kaj?
<zdobbie> shadow account
<slax0r> a se da to kako skinit?
<zdobbie> v EU bi moral bit mogoce
<slax0r> da kao od njih zahtevam da mi vec ne posiljajo mailov?
<lynxlynxlynx> to bi moral bit pa v vsakem footerju
<slax0r> mja
<slax0r> kliknem unsubscribe
<slax0r> pa me vrze na stran kjer se lahk prijavim
<slax0r> fucken really?
<zdobbie> pejt skoz password recovery, da preveris, ce mas mogoce narejen account
<idioterna> yang: nonsense
<zdobbie> slax0r: se boljs, najprej prever, da te ne phishajo
<idioterna> yang: noben virus ni in na uporabnikov mailbox se lahko konekta samo ce je uporabnik dost debilen da mu pove user/pass
<yang> ce imas isti password, kot si ga imel prej na kaksnem email ponudniku pridejo noter
<slax0r> zdobbie: linkedin.com
<slax0r> sam to je potem vdor, ce so ugotovil password
<idioterna> yang: ni res.
<siska> prestrezat logine na lastnem service-u in pol probavat s temi logini drugam upadat je cisti kriminal, tezko da se linkedin to gre
<siska> itak pa minirajo pa kontakte kar se le da
<siska> -pa
<AtuM> ma ne.. nek kreten je moral v linkedin vezat svoj gmail - kot sem to storil tudi sam.. potem linkedin pregleda vse kontakte in "puf".. pošilja tedensko vsem okol, da jih vabiš v linkedin... fckn stupid. me je še ena z banke pol klicala, če lahk neham povabila pošilat.. kr neki
<AtuM> sm porabu en dopoldne, da sem skinil vsa povabila.
<AtuM> tko da noben nč ne heka.. to maš pač opcijo na linkedin.. si linkaš od tweeterja, fb, g+,..
<siska> ja, sej to sem mislil z 'miniranjem'
<siska> pol je samo vprasanje kako uporabljajo zbrane podatke
<siska> teli so sumljivi ocitno
<idioterna> js nism nikol linkedinu povedu nicesar
<idioterna> razn pac mel sm gor kontakte
<AtuM> js sm bil pa mal bl naiven.. sm pricakoval, da bo primerjal moje kontakte z ze kreiranimi tam.. ne pa da bo povabila pol avtomatsk posilal okol naj se vsi prklopjo gor
<idioterna> js nimam tok zaupanja v clovestvo da bi linkal accounte z razlicnih servisov
<siska> ze da gmail sploh uporabljas mors met jajca
<AtuM> kar delajo s podatki mi ne bomo tocno vedeli.. lahko pa verjetno vse kar si mislis + se vse kar si lahko zmislis + se kaj
<idioterna> eh kva da ne
<AtuM> siska, ja, sej jajca ti pol tko google vzame k kliknes "I agree" :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej js nimam gmaila
<siska> sej to
<idioterna> pa nimam facebooka
<idioterna> pa nc nimam
<idioterna> tviter mam k se ga da met zaklenenga
<idioterna> pa nobenga tvita nimam
<AtuM> idioterna, mas pa 250Mhz CAT5e utp data cable... the orange one (ff7)
<idioterna> nimam
<idioterna> en vijolcast je tle sam dvomm da je cat5
<idioterna> k je za domofon
<idioterna> zdej k sm skenslu linkedin morm pa cv spet napisat :(
<AtuM> bos napisal idioterna@freenode#ubuntu-si
<AtuM> me zanima kok bi jih to stekal dans
<idioterna> dunno
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk bi jih to Å¡tekal kadarkoli?
<AtuM> tistmu k pozna freenode, bi se ze zablinkal
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž samo takim
<AtuM> no.. to je ze en "izlocitveni" test za delodajalca ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> na prvi pogled izgleda kot en čuden PS1
<AtuM> pa napis na majci "I don't work for idiots!"
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<idioterna> ma idioti so ok
<idioterna> assholes are annoying
<yang> idioterna: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bolt-the-world-s-most-portable-electric-vehicle#/story
<Seniorita> Bolt - The Worlds Most Portable Electric Vehicle | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »The smallest and lightest electric skateboard in the world! Extremely portable for everyday commute!«
<yang> sam se pele
<idioterna> to ti rabs
<idioterna> js nism invalid, js loh poganjam
<zdobbie> portable?
<zdobbie> does it run on ARM?
<yang> idioterna: jst mam tacga na nozni pogon
<idioterna> ja sam se uporablat se mors naucit al kaj
<yang> znam uporablat
<idioterna> aja, sam noces?
<idioterna> premal onesnazuje okolje?
<yang> nisem ga se zvlekel ven letos
<idioterna> sej loh gres u mcdonalds ukrast par zaklov embalaze
<yang> ce grem do mesta, mi kr nogo zategne
<idioterna> pa pocas stresas po poti
<yang> Tej Tusmobilovci so tut SMS spammerji - Nepozabno Adrenalinsko dozivetje v paintball klubu Naklo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: On Demand System Tray For Ubuntu: `Indicator Systemtray Unity`  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uFmfajRGR0E/on-demand-system-tray-for-ubuntu.html
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> dobr pol da si pr njih
<yang> zdej ni vec tusmobil ampak telemah
<idioterna> fajn
<zdobbie> you're not the user, you're the product
<slax0r> telesmeh je kupu tusmobil?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> mogoce bo zdej ipv6 tut na telemachu zacel delat
<idioterna> no al bo pa na tusu nehal.
<idioterna> bomo vidl.
<slax0r> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2610-1: Oxide vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2610-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42951#Comment_42951
<lynxlynxlynx> .apt-cache acroread
<lynxlynxlynx> !apt-cache acroread
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, sploh ne pakirajo
<lynxlynxlynx> gj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2617-1: FUSE vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2617-1/
<pitko> dz0ny tisto k si mi poslov direkt iz beaglebona nasnamem?
<pitko> k noče
<pitko> zavka tut apt-get update ne dela ?!?
<pitko> ...
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> na irskem majo cist isto debato k mi
<idioterna> pa referendum bojo mel
<idioterna> o tem a lahko zakon velja samo za ljudi dolocenga spola
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42952#Comment_42952
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2015/05/najbolj_priljubljen_spletni_brskalnik_pri_slovencih_je_chrome.aspx
<Seniorita> Najbolj priljubljen spletni brskalnik pri Slovencih je Chrome | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Google Chrome je končal vladavino Firefoxa in postal najbolj priljubljen brskalnik pri slovenskih uporabnikih spleta, v raziskavi ugotavlja podjetje iProm. Raste tudi delež brskalnika Safari.«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/QuDxR_Z5vps holy sh1t
<Seniorita> Giant Hail Damages Car Windshield in Murcia, Spain | May 19, 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Daños de #granizo masivas coche parabrisas en #Murcia, #España Granizada en Murcia, España SHARE this VIDEO if you want to know the people«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2609-1: Apport vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2609-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2618-1: python-dbusmock vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2618-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: blokiranje reklam...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42953#Comment_42953
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42954#Comment_42954
<CrazyLemon> wtf?!
<upd> ?
<CrazyLemon> who dares to pretend that (s)he's a lemon?
<upd> a ni tvoj ip
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> nisem amish
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.5°C @21.05.2015 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 3.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:54, Kulminacija: 11:03:05, Sončni zahod: 18:36:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 06min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> WHEN YOU'RE DOWN DOWN LOW
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLGDJkhYnVc
<Seniorita> Home Official Trailer #2 (2015) - Jim Parsons, Rihanna Animated Movie HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK: http://goo.gl/dHs73 Follow us on TWITTER: htt...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-22
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> napsy: jutro ;)
<Sky[x]> a gres kej na parado danes? :P
<napsy> kje, kaj? kaka parada? :)
<Sky[x]> maturantska :D
<idioterna> parada odnosa
<napsy> aja je on ples?
<napsy> ce pa dezuje
<idioterna> i hate that
<idioterna> najbolj ogabna demonstracija konformizma ever
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> no ajde ce ornk lije
<idioterna> pol bi se nekak blo
<idioterna> neki posebnga
<napsy> ker ljudje radi gledajo mokre najstnike pa najstnice? :)
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ker si badass ce ti je vseen za dez.
<idioterna> in pol ce je ne vem kok tisoc badassovcov na kupu
<idioterna> je to ze za une rekorde podirat
<idioterna> cak ti slikco pokazem kko to zgleda
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/that-pretentious-arse.jpg
<idioterna> inspiracija za ta pic je biu pa tale
<idioterna> https://maxbuch1.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/dubiftfront.jpg
<napsy> lol
<idioterna> no al pa tale
<idioterna> http://digitalpostercollection.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Be-watchful-while-standing-sentinel..jpg
<idioterna> nesto izmedju
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/poljak-mu-je-pred-nosom-razglasil-kraljevino.html
<Seniorita> Poljak mu je pred nosom razglasil kraljevino
<Seniorita> »Lastnik zemljišča je sit obiskovalcev nekakšne enklave v metliški občini. Ministrstvo: Dejanje nima pravnih posledic.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOAMGpRilnI
<Seniorita> SUPERGIRL Season 1 TRAILER (2015) | New CBS Series First Look HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Supergirls - Season 1 Trailer (2015) | New CBS Series First Look HD Subscribe: http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=serientrailermp Folgt uns ...«
<zdobersek> ooold
<CrazyLemon> but is it any good?
<napsy> ka je to
<napsy> does it go in the butt?
<CrazyLemon> napsy ma feministke ustvarjajo svojo različico supermana
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> aja to
<napsy> sm pa ze vidu, krneki
<napsy> dost zaljivo za zenske
<zdobersek> zakaj?
<napsy> ja poglej si trailer
<zdobersek> sem ze
<zdobersek> kaj je zaljivega?
<napsy> neumna, nerodna blondinka
<napsy> ne ve ka bi v zivljenju, neodlocna
<zdobersek> aka. supergirl
<napsy> taku taku :)
<zdobersek> ne, ne v tem smislu
<napsy> v kerem smislu pa?
<zdobersek> cetud jo drugi tretirajo kot neumno in nerodno, ma se vedno supermoci, ktere koristi za dobro
<napsy> ja, res za vzgled drugim zenskam :)
<zdobersek>  /s ?
<napsy> she sucks at life, but she can flyy
<zdobersek> well she better fecken' stay grounded then
<zdobersek> al kaj
<napsy> noja sj je sezona
<napsy> mogoc se pa kdaj se razvije v osebo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pcpostar: RE: Ubuntu Phone Aquaris E4.5  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42955#Comment_42955
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/EM5epGmqQ40
<Seniorita> Maraaya vs. Maruudy - Ruudy je dam pršou (Radio 1 parody) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Zjutranjčki z Radia 1 se predstavljajo v parodiji na slovensko evrovizijsko pesem 2015 Dua Maaraya - Here For You. Duo Maruudy v pesmi Ruudy je dam pršou. Še...«
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> i like supergirls
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/iEY9v8BHc60      yes..its a lemon pi!
<Seniorita> Lemon Pi introduction - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Android and Ubuntu running on Lemon Pi«
<CrazyLemon> Pahor slovenskim maturantom: 'Kar pada z neba so nebesne solze, ki vidijo, kako ste zreli!'
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<idioterna> kr dobr retardizm
<CrazyLemon> he's just a pretty boy
<CrazyLemon> nothing else
<idioterna> rupa.
<idioterna> strokovno receno
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš bit nesramn madona
<CrazyLemon> boljšega/lepšega predsednika slovenija ni imela
<idioterna> sej nism
<idioterna> seveda je mela
<CrazyLemon> koga? drnovška?
<idioterna> ne se zejbavat
<idioterna> kucana valda
<idioterna> drnovsek je bil plesast
<idioterna> pa se modrih oci ni mel
<CrazyLemon> kučan pa je short
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mejhn ko slovenija
<idioterna> nekje na internetu je ena slikca
<idioterna> k kucan stoji ob helmutu kohlu
<idioterna> pa mu je lih do popka nekje
<yang> A kdo kje je tezava, da X windows ne zastarta ?
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/182030/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<yang> Gledal sem, se mi zdi da je nekaj z radeon driverjem, prej je normalno zastartalo zdaj pa dvakrat poblinka in gre v konzolo
<dz0ny> rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dz0ny> xorg je autodetect zdej
<yang> hm
<yang> aja
<yang> bom probal
<dz0ny> ne rabiš več nastavljat
<dz0ny> oz nastaviš če res veš kaj delaš
<yang> xorg.conf datira na DEC 2013
<yang> se pravi samo removam ga in rebootam
<dz0ny> restartaš x ja :)
<yang> ti pa res, cudo bozje
<yang> prijelo je
<yang> hvala
<yang> Kle sem med Ameriskimi odbojkasicami, ravnoo oprane lase imajo
<idioterna> the tech these days
<idioterna> bogi
<yang> same mlade okol 20
<yang> neko prvenstvo je bilo
<idioterna> slis se kr grozn
<idioterna> a kej trpis? :)
<yang> mislim sklepam po tem, ker sem videl zogo za odbojko
<idioterna> k men je pa prsu na obisk kolega k je bil v nepalu ko je bil un hud potres
<idioterna> pa razlozu mal kako je iz himalaje dol prsu
<yang> zdej ne trpim vec, k mi je dz0ny zrihtal X-e
<idioterna> med plazovi in porusenimi mostovi
<yang> jao
<yang> se dobr da je ziv
<yang> a je kej pomagal pri evakuaciji tut ?
<yang> al je bolj sebe reseval
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> oboje hkrati
<idioterna> sej 8500 ljudi okol njega je pa pomrl
<idioterna> tko da je kr dost trupel vidu
<idioterna> za en trip
<yang> zoprno
<yang> no sreco je imel
<yang> da je ziv prisel nazaj
<yang> lahko bi tut se zanjdu kje brez hrane in pijace
<yang> k je kr kaos kukr sem bral
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mel so en satelitski telefon s sabo
<idioterna> sam so ga pol skos za nujne primere uporabljal
<idioterna> mislm klicarl so ko so ranjence nosil dol s hribov
<idioterna> pa helikopterje klical
<Matthai> upam, da so jim dali kaj popusta za naročnino
<Matthai> me zanima če je to kakšno pravilo v takih primerih
<yang> Matthai: Nepalski operaterji so dajali neke brezplacne minute in SMS-e
<yang> ne pa v celoti vse klice zastonj
<yang> kukr sem bral na wikipediji, so tisti dnevi ravno okoli potresa bili zastonj za klice
<idioterna> dunno kako je blo
<idioterna> pac v taki situaciji si ponavad itak v neke vrste psiholoskem soku
<idioterna> in reci pocnes dost avtomaticno, ne da bi kej velik razmisljal
<yang> Ce si alpinist si itak vecino casa v stresnih razmerah
<yang> mislim, lahko se ti poslabsa vreme in si moras resevat zivljenje
<yang> ampak to sedaj z ranjenci je pa se dodaten ekstrem
<idioterna> ja mostovi so se porusl je reku
<idioterna> da velik tistih mostov takih
<idioterna> http://highestbridges.com/wiki/images/thumb/e/ea/GyadiBridge.jpg/750px-GyadiBridge.jpg
<idioterna> takihle
<yang> eni nepalci so zacel s projektom chartanja zemljevidov
<idioterna> je potrgalo zajle ko so se plazovi sprozil
<idioterna> in so potem preckali soteske kr tko da so se pac po zajlah mogl sprehodit cez
<yang> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/2015_Nepal_earthquake
<Seniorita> 2015 Nepal earthquake - OpenStreetMap Wiki
<yang> idioterna: ja, uf
<yang> se dobro da so alpinisti
<yang> se znajo navezat gor
<idioterna> ja sej niso bli alpinisti
<idioterna> trekerji so bli
<idioterna> brez opreme
<zdobersek> damn trekkies
<zdobersek> kokr cehi v nasih alpah pol
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> podobn tackarjem, k pridejo na franjo
<idioterna> tackarji? :)
<idioterna> a majo tacko na biciklu?
<idioterna> hm to si morm pa omislt
<idioterna> edin skoda k nimam spodi une lukne prsvasane
<idioterna> bi mogu uno ta cesko k gre zadi na chainstay
<idioterna> tam mam pa ze disk pa un garmin cadence thingy
<zdobbie> cista jeba
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pomoje bom mogu neki izumt
<idioterna> tako teleskopsko tacko k se iz seatposta extenda dol
<CrazyLemon> karbonsko!!
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCU9ZKgfwlc
<Seniorita> Slaves - Cheer Up London - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Cheer Up London is available instantly by pre-ordering the album ‘Are You Satisfied?' on iTunes: http://po.st/AYSy Pre-order the single on limited 7” Vinyl: ...«
<dreatn> dela kdo tukaj z TYPO3?
<zdobbie> !g TYPO3
<Seniorita> TYPO3 - The Enterprise Open Source CMS https://typo3.org/
<dz0ny> wrong chan
<dz0ny> aka miha :> k je gor
<idioterna> pa ziga na #slo-tech na irc.sioff.net je tut fan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2617-2: NTFS-3G vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2617-2/
<t3ch> :)
<zdobersek> o.o
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako zrihtat EPG v VLCju za IPTV?
<idioterna> kaj je pa EPG?
<CrazyLemon> electronic programming guide
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> pač da imaš spored pa opis
<CrazyLemon> !g EPG
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: prešaltaj na tvhedend
<Seniorita> Electronic program guide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_program_guide
<CrazyLemon> !g tvheadend
<Seniorita> Tvheadend: Overview https://tvheadend.org/
<dz0ny> pa moje giste poglej
<dz0ny> za epg in import kanalov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny looks like 2 much work :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> woosie
<yang> A je Euroviža že na YT ?
<yang> Slovenska pesem je kr neki
<idioterna> ne pa ni
<idioterna> zakon je
<idioterna> pa ti bolso nared!
<yang> ves kera je bla dobra
<idioterna> ne vem k se nikol nism gledu nobene
<idioterna> razn "tih dezeven dan"
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPDFhd3DRFo
<Seniorita> EUROVISION 2010 (SEMI-FINAL 2) SLOVENIA - ANZAMBEL ROKA ZLINDERE KALAMARI - NARODNO ZABAVNI ROCK - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Naj bo sprememba scene Naj vse obnori ta zvok Naj gre skozi vene, v srce naj zadene Narodnozabavni rock Polka je kralica na slovenskih tleh Poskrbi za ples, ...«
<idioterna> kaksna sreca da mi ni treba gledat tega
<idioterna> k ze vidm kaj je
<yang> sej ne rabs gledat, poslusaj !
<idioterna> nocm
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKN8jifLHwk poslusam pa je zihr ful bols
<Seniorita> Efterklang - Black Summer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From the album 'Piramida'. Song and album is available in iTunes store.«
<yang> eden boljsih nastopov pa je bil tale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkydPOGTJKk
<Seniorita> Silvia Night - Congratulations (Iceland) 2006 Semi-Final - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Powered by http://www.eurovision.tv Iceland: Silvia Night - Congratulations live at the Eurovision Song Contest 2006 Semi-Final«
<idioterna> ja ne bom gledu evrovizije no
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> sej nism 98 str
<yang> ok pa nic
<idioterna> to je tko k bi mario galunic show gledu
<yang> no ja
<yang> mario ma zmer iste goste oz. na vsake 3 oddaje se ponovijo
<idioterna> i wouldn't know
<idioterna> me pa veseli da spremljas tut to sceno
<yang> ampak men je antipaticen
<idioterna> glede tega pa tezko pomagam
<MilkyRay> o madonca, it's ALIVE!
<MilkyRay> (kao)
<pitko> čer eno vprašanje k lahko jaz ta armhf ubuntu bootam na normalnem kompu iz sdkartice?
<MilkyRay> če ti komp boota iz kartic usbjev ipd, pol ja
<MilkyRay> ..i think
<MilkyRay> ponavadi je problem, če računalnik NE boota drugače kot iz dvdjev in diska
<MilkyRay> aja, čak.. arm? ummmm
<MilkyRay> glej, vrži gor in sprobaj
<MilkyRay> :)
<lynxlynx> ponavad je problem, da nimaš arm proca v normalnem kompu
<lynxlynxlynx> http://i.imgur.com/VQfXq6x.jpg robots stealing jobs
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-23
<upd> 0.o
<zdobbie> hm
<zdobbie> kok kretensko spisano http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/05/ameriski_senat_nsa.aspx
<Seniorita> Ameriški senat zavrnil reformo, ki omejuje pristojnosti NSA | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ameriški senat je danes zavrnil predlog reforme, katere cilj je zmanjšati pristojnosti Agencije za nacionalno varnost (NSA) pri zbiranju podatkov v državi.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @23.05.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%   oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:09, Kulminacija: 10:59:59, Sončni zahod: 18:36:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2620-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2620-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2619-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2619-1/
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=252&v=y8hIAdNpnD4 tele mulcke sem zadnjic videl v mestu, kr dobr spilajo
<Seniorita> StillOut - Live @ Špil Liga Kino Šiška - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Na natečaju Špil Liga, ki ga prireja Kino Šiška smo na drugem špilu te sezone dosegli prvo mesto po izboru komisije ter 31,4 % glasov publike, kar nas je uvr...«
<upd> sem prebral mucke xD
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.3°C @23.05.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% severozahodnik 1.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:02, Kulminacija: 11:03:14, Sončni zahod: 18:38:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 10min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<t3ch> .vreme lanzarote
<jabuk> Lanzarote, Las Palmas, Spain: 18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Lanzarote_Island__ES/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SPXX0239_f.html
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> .vreme lanzarote,mancha blanka
<jabuk> Lanzarote, Las Palmas, Spain: 18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Lanzarote_Island__ES/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SPXX0239_f.html
<Gregor3000in1> koliko časa traya fsck pregled? recimo ene 300 GB na disku pa 3 GB root
<idioterna> odvisn od velik reci
<idioterna> ampak vec kot 10 minut je ze cudno
<Gregor3000in1> ok zgleda da še ni končal ali nekaj takega. nisem se mogel povezat po 45 minutah pa ni kazalo d abi diski delali pa sem g augasnil in nazaj prižgal. samo je še vedno napaka ko zaženem upgrade. kako bi ga pognal, če ga vstavim v drug desktop (sistem je na USB). zdaj sem ga ternutno zagnal z sudo shutdown -F now
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> a vidis kaj se dogaja?
<Gregor3000in1> če dam shutdown -F now, potem ne.... :-)
<Gregor3000in1> ok razen tam bi morali diski blinkat...
<Gregor3000in1> edino če vržem root disk ven in ga vstavim v desktop
<Gregor3000in1> samo potem ga mounta ali ne?
<Sky[x]> rocno ga mountas na svoj desktop in ce lohk dostopas pol disk dela :)
<idioterna> fsck pozeni najprej
<idioterna> na svoji masini
<Gregor3000in1> ja to bo bolje. unmount pa pol fsck na desktopu.
<Gregor3000in1> malo me skrbi ker mi kaže md0 active autoread only, md1active, md2 active. ja diska sta software RAID 1 sistem je pa na USB
<Gregor3000in1> samo zaenkrat kaže da ima samo sistem  težave
<idioterna> autoreadonly je normalno
<idioterna> to je dokler ne poskusa nihce pisat gor
<Gregor3000in1> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/gregor/2: Read-only file system
<Gregor3000in1> aja ok
<idioterna> ne to je pa filesystem readonly
<idioterna> z md nima zveze to
<Gregor3000in1> no pa da vidimo...
<Gregor3000in1> zgleda da je disk zdej ok, ker to je javilo ampak Å¡e vedno ima pa sistem napake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11302367/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcHD9AmkxA0
<Seniorita> Pad Abort Test | Point of View - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Pad Abort Test was the first key flight test of the Crew Dragon spacecraft, a vehicle designed to carry astronauts to and from space. Dragon traveled fro...«
<CrazyLemon> ne pokažejo splashdowna hmm
<zdobbie> conspirancy imo hmm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Predogled sporočila  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42956#Comment_42956
<idioterna> Gregor3000in1: kaj pa izpise dmesg?
<Gregor3000in1> ne sej zdej sem Å¡e ene pakrat zagnal dobil napake in to in zdaj sem naredil reboot in potem Å¡e enkrat in je delovalo
<Gregor3000in1> čeprav zdaj spet nekaj prestavlja v read only: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Gregor3000in1> ker če še enkrat zaženem update dobim spet en kupa napak ker se kao ne more povezat z omrežjem (404)
<Gregor3000in1> hmm...
<Gregor3000in1> neki ni v redu dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11302933/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> sdc je crknu
<Gregor3000in1> ja zgleda....
<CrazyLemon> https://vimeo.com/111997940
<Seniorita> Tender - It's how people meat on Vimeo
<Seniorita> »Tender is the easy way to connect with new and interesting meat around you. Switch on and if someone likes you back, it’s a match!«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<Gregor3000> jao sliko ko je bila vredu noče povrnit na disk (sam GRUB da), sliko ki je bila pa slaba pa lahko. WTF!?!?!?!?!
<Gregor3000> vedno neki s tem linuxom
<CrazyLemon> sux
<Gregor3000> ja zip ima že iz 90's CRC preverjanje, linux porgramom se pa ne zdi preveriti, če je slika v redu shranjena.
<Gregor3000> khm če mi uspe povrnit sistem, katere folderje moram narediti backup? razen home? porblme bo tako ker je raid, pa var/log je drugje ....
<Gregor3000> samo sem mislil da je najbolje da dobim nov ključ in naredim novo namestitev, samo se mi ne da vseh porgramov še enkrat nameščat in nastavljat, ker sem se kar namatral.
<Gregor3000> pa sem mislil maja Å¡e eno sliko naredit med prazniki....
<Gregor3000> ja, to je to... ni ga več :'-(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42957#Comment_42957
<idioterna> poor children
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32858501
<Seniorita> Huge Ireland vote for gay marriage - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Voters in Republic of Ireland back constitutional amendment allowing gay marriage by big margin«
<idioterna> 62%
<idioterna> anny zihr cepeta
<yang> Jst sem pa glih danes kose gledal pa se cudil kako to da nikol nista po dva kosa skupaj, da bi gnezdo delala
<idioterna> nikol?
<idioterna> slabo si gledal.
<yang> a mislis da gejevski kos pomaga svojmu prjatlu delat gnezdo za potomce ?
<idioterna> js nc ne mislm tega
<idioterna> i know it for a fact.
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIcrCZQkSlg
<Seniorita> Ricky Gervais - Gay Animals (Animals) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is the funniest scene imo in the live show "Animals" by Ricky Gervais. "He... is fucking him.. IN THE HEAD!" -- EDIT: Made comments avalible again, feel...«
<idioterna> sej ce gledas gej kukavice tut vids da so boljse k straight kukavice
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> zdobbie: v tej knjigi dejansko obravnavajo homosexuality in thrushes
<idioterna> sm jo bral
<idioterna> nism pa se tegale gledu
<yang> brez smejalnih avtomatov sploh ni smesen
<yang> ce bi rowan atkinson to povedal, bi bolje izpadlo
<idioterna> mislm da ni nobenga avtomata k je v gledaliscu
<yang> nobenga ne kaze da bi se smejal
<idioterna> nisi pogledu celga showa
<idioterna> vemo pa da se teb stvari k niso kompatibilne s konzervativno katolisko moralo ne zdijo pretirano smesne, tko da
<idioterna> razumemo tvojo skrb
<idioterna> a, ta je pa za CrazyLemona
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32847891
<Seniorita> Hungary mothers in McDonald's breast-feeding protest - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Mothers with babies occupy a McDonald's restaurant in the Hungarian capital Budapest in protest after a woman was told not to breast-feed there.«
<yang> Glej Končito zdej, to je smešn
<idioterna> ne vem kaj je koncito
<yang> Končita vurst
<idioterna> aja ne hvala
<yang> ne hvala ?
<idioterna> nism fan
<yang> sej jst tut ne, ampakje smesn
<idioterna> no, js ne bom gledu, ti pa po zelji
<idioterna> Playing Dirty Knobs - Field Recordings from the Edge of Hell - 06 Ashfall.flac.
<idioterna> kr uredu komad
<idioterna> ful se da dobr programirat z njim
<idioterna> bi dal na repeat cel album, pa je 8 ur dolg
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-wJXREikYo
<Seniorita> 2015 Eurovision Song Contest: Grand Final (International Sign Language) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »￼Contestants from 27 countries will compete for the trophy of the 60th Eurovision Song Contest. Watch the show interpreted in International Sign Language. Wh...«
<yang> proprietary codecs
<yang> ce bi zelel optimalno oceniti kvaliteto pesmi, bi moral dejansko poslusati eurovižo po radiu
<idioterna> men je vseeno v kaksnem zapisu so vsebine ki jih nocem gledat
<yang> Salehar je komentator na VAL 202 hehe
<yang> zdej je treba gledat ce bo eurovision.tv stran pokleknila pred navalom
<idioterna> aja zato ti gledas
<idioterna> for science
<idioterna> good.
<yang> your browser does not currently recognise any of he video formats available
<idioterna> mas kr sreco u zivljenju
<yang> salehar ma kr dobre haha
<yang> Evo cloudflare je ze pocepnil
<CrazyLemon> a je to live commentary dogajanja an val202 in €vizije?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne, s kristalno kuglo vnaprej opisuje
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie question.. a je sam ena kugla ali dve?
<yang> http://jp.si/Eurovision.png
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: IMO za vec kot tri nima prostora
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie big balls torej?
<yang> Sej vem da gledate, nc se pretvarjat
<yang> idioterna pomoje ze navija za nase
<msevph_> Zanimiv, zbor s krscanskim ozadjem poje skupaj z vecspolno ossbnostjo, denar je sveta vladar, haha
<dz0ny> kaj ma pa cloudflare?
<dz0ny> jaz vidim da vse dela
<yang> ja kot vidis "prej" ni delalo
<yang> verjetno ddosajo, al je pa naval
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk8tBA925Rw
<dz0ny> ne sanjaja https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/
<Seniorita> NAPOVEDNIK: Žalostni Prdec Iz Murgel (Film Janeza Janše) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Poleti v kinematografe prihaja najnovejši film Janeza Janše, Žalostni Prdec Iz Murgel (nadaljevanje kultnega zombi filma Zora Živih Murgelcev). Ekskluzivno o...«
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<yang> zdej ne vem zgleda bodo na valu samo gobezdali
<yang> pa nic muzke
<CrazyLemon> ta godler.. ma legenda
<yang> msevph_: ja itak, geji majo najvec dnarja v vatikanski banki
<msevph_> Haha
<zdobbie> dalec sta prisla od atomik harmonik
<zdobbie> no, do dunaja
<yang> slovenska pesem mi ni nic posebnega
<CrazyLemon> am.. kako bi syncal dva lokalna folderja? real time seveda
<yang> a ta pevka je bla v atomik harmonik ?
<CrazyLemon> samo rsync pa nič druzga?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: da si ne drznes
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fine.. pa ne bom
<zdobbie> yang: a ti je zdej cudno, da ti pa ta komad ne sede?
<yang> jst na val 202 poslusam
<msevph_> Ful ji je glavo tresl haha
<zdobbie> msevph_: nima veze, ker yang na val 202 poslusa
<yang> Francija je mela mal boljso pesem
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: FUCK YER BREADCRUMBS
<zdobbie> STOP SPAMMING
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie breadcrums !
<CrazyLemon> -B!
<yang> Salehar pravi "Mal je podoben frajerju z Nobel bureka"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pa odjavi se imejlov ane!
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> coz i'm gonna spam that sh1t real hard
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: La Roux - Bulletproof.
<zdobbie> THIS TIME MAYBE I'LL BEEEEE
<zdobbie> <song title>
<yang> idioterna razlaga svojim otrokom, kdo je ker pr Evroviži
<yang> Evo ta pesem je pa dobra
<yang> kera drzava je to
<CrazyLemon> albaniaj
<CrazyLemon> albanija*
<yang> haha
<yang> "Zelo ješča Srbska pevka, poleg kleljanja in šivanja obvlada še leskovačke specialitete in prebranac" pravi Salehar
<msevph_> Velika serija
<msevph_> Ql pesem, dober naglas ma
<yang> idioterna se bo po prenosu zihr zlagal, da je su na bicikl
<idioterna> upal sm da bom zdele ze sred kopulacije, pa otroc kr ne zaspijo
<zdobbie> cjo evrovizijo gledat
<yang> pesmi so klasika za Evrovižo , ena ali dve dobri, ostale pa zanic
<idioterna> bi pa loh su na bicikl zdele ja
<idioterna> vreme je awesome
<idioterna> toplo je, pa nc vec ne dezuje
<yang> .vreme lj
<idioterna> sam morm poskrbet za dobro pocutje
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @23.05.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92%   delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:09, Kulminacija: 10:59:59, Sončni zahod: 18:36:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> ni glih toplo
<idioterna> valda da je
<idioterna> nad 5 je toplo
<idioterna> pod -10 je pa mraz
<yang> za ta letni cas je kr mrzlo
<yang> ce bi roze premaknil ze na balkon bi jih kap
<yang> mislim roze...nimam roz, samo cilije
<yang> nc jst se poslavljam, uzivajte v sovu, slovenacki radni narod ustaje u 6 u nedelju
<idioterna> u 6?
<idioterna> zdej je dan ob petih
<CrazyLemon> ob petih se že vrabci nategujejo
<CrazyLemon> tko da že 20 do je dan
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> js morm tut ob petih vstajat
<idioterna> k se ob sestih ze mularija zbudi
<idioterna> na sreco mamo zdej ornk okna tko da se vrabcov pa mack ne slis
<idioterna> k se pridejo dret zjutri
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/karltims/status/601758957435297792
<Seniorita> Karl auf Twitter: "There's a big gay rainbow over Dublin, if that's not Jesus giving the Yes vote I don't know what is http://t.co/p38LKtLgOv"
<msevph_> Haha
<jabuk> M 2 > 4.km SV od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @23/05/2015 01:56:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+15.29+E
<siska> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @23.05.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 99%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:09, Kulminacija: 10:59:59, Sončni zahod: 18:36:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-24
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN SOVA
<anny_> jutro
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> lih vceri sm se spomnu nate
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<idioterna> 20:19< idioterna> anny zihr cepeta
<anny_> kje anči cepeta? :)
<CrazyLemon> 4] <idioterna>: poor children
<CrazyLemon> [20:18:45] <idioterna>: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32858501
<CrazyLemon> [20:18:47] <+Seniorita>: Huge Ireland vote for gay marriage - BBC News
<Seniorita> Huge Republic of Ireland vote for gay marriage - BBC News
<CrazyLemon> [20:18:48] <+Seniorita>: »Voters in Republic of Ireland back constitutional amendment allowing gay marriage by big margin«
<Seniorita> »The Republic of Ireland votes overwhelmingly to legalise same-sex marriage in a historic referendum.«
<CrazyLemon> [20:19:01] <idioterna>: 62%
<CrazyLemon> [20:19:38] <idioterna>: anny zihr cepeta
<CrazyLemon> </kontekst>
<anny_> nope, napaka
<idioterna> a si evrovizijo gledla :)
<anny_> ja
<anny_> nekaj časa
<anny_> a veste, da smo kolesarji veliki Å¡kodljivci? :)
<idioterna> vemo ja
<idioterna> a to misls unga k je reku da co2 dihamo
<anny_> http://www.zurnal24.si/kolesar-co2-emisije-clanek-250498
<Seniorita> Kolesarji onesnažujejo okolje. Jih je treba obdavčiti? - zurnal24
<Seniorita> »Za 28.800 prevoženih kilometrov na kolesu na leto kolesar proizvede 372 kilogramov ogljikovega dioksida, moderni hibrid pa okoli 3.800 kilogramov.«
<idioterna> to je old news
<idioterna> http://bikeportland.org/2011/12/12/new-study-compares-bicyclings-co2-emissions-to-other-modes-63536
<Seniorita> New study compares bicycling's CO2 emissions to other modes - BikePortland.org
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu idioterna več onesnažuje kot js z avtom.. potem pa toliko govori čez avte in voznike
<Seniorita> »Cover of ECF study A new study by the European Cyclists Federation (ECF) offers an in-depth comparison between the CO2 emissions of bicycling versus other modes of transportation. The new study is aimed at encouraging policy makers to make bicycle promotion a larger part of their greenhouse gas emission reduction toolkit. What makes the study Read More »«
<anny_> čakam na zakonsko utemeljitev, da nas bodo obdavčili
<idioterna> http://www.seattlebikeblog.com/2013/03/02/state-lawmaker-says-bicycling-is-not-good-for-the-environment-should-be-taxed/
<Seniorita> State lawmaker defends bike tax, says bicycling is not good for the environment | Seattle Bike Blog
<Seniorita> »EDITOR'S NOTE, May 2015: This story is going viral again, but not everyone realizes the story is old. Please note that it happened in 2013. Thanks! Representative Ed Orcutt (R – Kalama) does not th...«
<anny_> oziroma da bodo obdavčili kar zrak za vse dihalce
<anny_> amebe in paramecije tudi
<anny_> premalo prispevamo v blagajno, po drugi strani pa tudi ne delamo prometa v zdravstvu
<idioterna> ma sej ne prispevamo malo
<idioterna> js placam vec kot 50k davka na leto, s kolesarjenjem pa se ful prihranim enih druzbenih sredstev
<anny_> problem je, da si za sistem neviden
<anny_> v premalo evidencah te imajo
<anny_> ne podaljšuješ registracije, ne tankaš bencina, ne kupuješ vinjete, ne pelješ avta na servis, ne plačuješ parkirnine Zokiju....skratka, od tebe je NIČ :)
<anny_> si samo zajedalec in freerider :)
<idioterna> ja nism neviden
<idioterna> ene 10x na leto grem po dunajski dol od severa
<idioterna> pa me presteje una masina
<idioterna> kadar ni pokvarjena
<idioterna> zdele se pa ful lustn vreme dela tko da
<anny_> mi na celovški niti tega nimamo :)
<idioterna> grem en krog s suni
<idioterna> bbl
<anny_> srečno pot
<CrazyLemon> indeed.. its a perfect day for a bike ride.. ane zdobbie ?!?
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem na carbo loading potem pa na kolo!
<zdobbie> keko, carbo loading si rabu opravt vcerej
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ma včeraj nisem vedel da bo tako lepo vreme :)
<CrazyLemon> sej itak mam dobro uro časa preden grem na kolo
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bom pa naredu samo nutella loading.. will see
<CrazyLemon> moram pa počakat da konča
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<anny_> nutella =  carbo
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Slow Show - Augustine.
<CrazyLemon> anny_ bl cukr :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.4°C @24.05.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% severovzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:27:09, Kulminacija: 11:03:20, Sončni zahod: 18:39:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 12min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<yang> crazylemon, baje da je tunel markovec tik pred odprtjem ?
<yang> anny, ce so ponekod ze privatizirali vodne vire, zakaj mislis, da cez 15 let ne bi mogli obdavciti tudi zraka ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ja.. uradno bo čez 10 dni odprt
<yang> je narjen kot podaljsek koprske obvoznice ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ja
<CrazyLemon> skrajša pot od kopra do izole iz 7 na 2km
<msevph_> A svedi so zmagal
<idioterna> fajn vreme je
<idioterna> vn pejte
<anny_> gremo ja
<anny_> takoj, ko dobim zalogo cukra
<idioterna> jsm kos kruha z maslom pa medom
<anny_> še možganom privošči hrano :)
<anny_> https://www.ted.com/talks/nick_bostrom_what_happens_when_our_computers_get_smarter_than_we_are
<Seniorita> Nick Bostrom: What happens when our computers get smarter than we are? | Talk Video | TED.com
<anny_> grem položit svojo zadnjo plat na kolo :)
<anny_> in onesnaževat zrak v ljubljani s CO2
<idioterna> kul ja
<anny_> lp
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> fajn vreme my ass!
 * CrazyLemon je bil dvakrat moker
<idioterna> so?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> od dezja?
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> sej drugac je epidermis kr dobr evoluiral
<zdobbie> http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.ssf/2015/05/famed_a_beautiful_mind_mathematician_wife_killed_in_taxi_crash_police_say.html
<Seniorita> Famed 'A Beautiful Mind' mathematician John Nash, wife killed in taxi crash, police say | NJ.com
<Seniorita> »Nash was in Norway on Tuesday to receive the Abel Prize for mathematics from King Harald V for his work, along with longtime colleague Louis Nirenberg, on nonlinear partial differential equations.«
<idioterna> mas not antibioticne peptide pa keratinsko strukturo not pa tut filagrin al kva je ze
<idioterna> ja, john nash died
<idioterna> zdej sele vidm zakaj je bil tak nazi, k sm su prebrat zivljenjepis
<idioterna> bil je mentally ill
<CrazyLemon> ja od dezja..prav brain fck je bil
<CrazyLemon> naliv sonce naliv sonce sonce veter
<CrazyLemon> oziroma sonce je na začetku bilo
<idioterna> pedal harder and your microclimate will prevail
<CrazyLemon> težko je ko dobiš vso vodo v faco in očala
<idioterna> aja ocala
<idioterna> ne met ocal ce dezuje
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> mezikaj
<CrazyLemon> mežikam do prvega kanala :)
<idioterna> pa zravn un noise delaj
<idioterna> k v stoenki brisalce premika
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdo je zmagal danes?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti, ker si sel na kolo v takem vremenu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to vem
<CrazyLemon> ampak prašam na giru
<CrazyLemon> aja.. madrfakr italian
<CrazyLemon> en na specialki gre mimo mene lih na klancu
<CrazyLemon> italijan naju potem prehiti
<CrazyLemon> in pošprica tipa
<CrazyLemon> s tekočino za šipo
<CrazyLemon> mikel!
<zdobbie> landa
<zdobbie> Hans Landa!
<zdobbie> .yt au revoir shoshana
<jabuk> Best scene of Inglorious Basterds https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg8QARV8hZo
<zdobbie> Shosanna, apparentement
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj6ikN2O364 isnt half bad either
<Seniorita> Inglorious Bastards - Last Part - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/v-prometni-nesreci-je-umrl-matematik-cudoviti-um-john-nash/365841
<Seniorita> V prometni nesreči je umrl matematik, "čudoviti um" John Nash :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Matematik John Nash, čigar življenjska zgodba je bila navdih za film Čudoviti um (Beautiful mind), je umrl v avtomobilski nesreči.«
<CrazyLemon> aja zdobbie že prilepil link..
<zdobbie> feckin reposter
<CrazyLemon> sorry no!
<CrazyLemon> pač ne klikam tvojih linkov!
<idioterna> a sensible precaution
<zdobbie> but you still run my commands!
<idioterna> i knew a guy who once did
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/l/t1.0-9/10665226_371653626358559_7389519445153641255_n.jpg?oh=e641d284c974f193842e8cfdbfe66741&oe=55BF4B25
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_RZAGnFcI4
<Seniorita> The White Stripes | I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself (Official Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself" Official Music Video (HD Version). Directed by Sofia Coppola (The Virgin Suicides, Lost in Translation, Somewhere,...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: RE: Ubuntu.si na cesti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42958#Comment_42958
<yang> R.I.P. Nash
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/4vGcH0Bk3hg
<Seniorita> Introducing the Lily Camera - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Lily is the world's first throw-and-shoot camera. It lets anyone create cinematic footage previously reserved for professional filmmakers. Lily is waterproof...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu.si na cesti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42959#Comment_42959
<CrazyLemon> holy shit..$520
<CrazyLemon> but man..i really like lily
<idioterna> 520 je pa res bargain za takle device
<idioterna> bl je tricky da pol leta in the future sounds a lot like vaporware
<zdobbie> BELIEVE
<zdobbie> jst sem kickstartu ZANOta, k tud ni dalec od vaporwarea
<zdobbie> ampak bi naj junija ze posiljal
<zdobbie> al julija
<CrazyLemon> !g zano drone
<Seniorita> ZANO http://www.flyzano.com/
<CrazyLemon> 200€ si dal za tako malo zadevo?
<idioterna> ja zanota sm tut js kicknu
<idioterna> pa mi zdej ze ful dolg maile posiljajo
<idioterna> pa nc ne kaze da bo kej
<zdobbie> zdejle so naslove pobral
<idioterna> leta 2062 bom pomoje zgubu upanje
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mojga tut.
<idioterna> pa v closed beta so me dal
<idioterna> k sm napisu da sm heker
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/05/dirt-cheap-drones-is-europes-largest-kickstarter-in-over-its-head/2/
<Seniorita> With a July launch, Europe’s largest Kickstarter still won’t show working drones | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »It raised $3.4M in two months, but questions remain about Torquing Group's Zano drone.«
<yang> idioterna: rec da si heker, ce ti dajo purism
<yang> pa mi ga zdilas za pol cene
<idioterna> kaj je pa purism
<yang> puri.sm
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> nice zgleda
<idioterna> da vidmo
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> 2 jurja pa 15"
<yang> drag je
<yang> pa se taksa na import
<idioterna> 3 jurje
<idioterna> je tak k bi ga js rad
<yang> to je un z vecjo resoluciojo
<idioterna> pa 2400 je tak k ga rabm
<idioterna> mislm tak k ga zdej ze mam uresnic
<idioterna> sam da ni niti free niti libre niti nc
<yang> moj je free pa libre p aje bil 100 eur
<zdobbie> Texas Instruments calculator?
<yang> :)
<yang> Lenovo x200
<idioterna> verjetn nima dost rama zame
<yang> sicer mal lazem, nisem se dal libreboota gor, ker je treba neki lotat
<yang> rama
<idioterna> x200 ma tori sam men ni vsec
<yang> root@X200:~# free -h total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<yang> Mem:          3.8G       3.0G       787M        68M        35M       1.0G
<yang> -/+ buffers/cache:       2.0G       1.8G
<yang> Swap:         7.8G       1.0G       6.8G
<yang> ni slab za 100 eur
<yang> je pa to star model
<zdobbie> lenovo?
<yang> ja
<yang> http://www.fsf.org/news/libreboot-x200-laptop-now-fsf-certified-to-respect-your-freedom
<Seniorita> Libreboot X200 laptop now FSF-certified to respect your freedom — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<zdobbie> subsidies via SuperFish
<zdobbie> subsidised*
<idioterna> yang: mal underpowered zgleda no
<idioterna> s 4 giga js zlo tezko delam
<yang> idioterna: jst nisem power user, men zadostuje, ni pa glih najnovejsa tehnologija, purism bi bil boljsi
<idioterna> ma drag je u bozju mater
<idioterna> ne rabm takih igrac uresnic
<yang> se mi pa zdi skoda dat vec kot 500 eur za laptop
<idioterna> ja men ne
<idioterna> to je delovno sredstvo
<idioterna> se hitr amortizira
<idioterna> pa podprl bi zarad ideje
<idioterna> k je free pa to
<idioterna> sam k itak ni free
<idioterna> zihr so not blobi
<yang> sej lahko kupis kupon za 100 eur na crowdfund
<idioterna> k ne dela brez njih
<yang> x200 je bolj free, purism nima free biosa
<idioterna> no sej biosa ne rabs
<yang> mislim ce stane 1500 usd, pa ga posljejo v evropo mas se carino in davek
<yang> cenejsih od 1500 pa ni
<yang> Skoda se mi zdi, da se pri Lemote niso odlocil kaksne nove serije Yeeloongov narest
<idioterna> sej gres z ruzakom tja
<idioterna> pa tm stran vrzes x200
<yang> razumljivo je da je cena visja, ce nardijo samo 1000 primerkov, ne morjo bit cenovno v istem rangu kt Lenovo
<idioterna> zakaj jih pa sam 1000 nardijo
<idioterna> sej je decent laptop
<yang> celotno razvijanje
<yang> itd
<idioterna> ne rabjo jih sam stallmanistom prodajat
<yang> nardil jih bodo tolk, kukr so dobil na crowdfund kickstarterju narocil
<yang> za 15" bodo nardil se 13" modele
<yang> mene bolj 13" mika
<yang> hm 15" rev 2 nima RJ45 porta
<yang> to je kr mal mem
<idioterna> zakaj pa to rabs
<idioterna> sej ma usb3 valda
<yang> ja a bos mel wifi skoz
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne
<yang> zamik je
<idioterna> kasn zamik
<yang> v odzivnosti
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> ne vem nism opazu k porabm vec k 100ms za blinknt
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok je 100ms pri pr0nu?
<CrazyLemon> A LOT!
<yang> ja ce nimas zvoka v syncu je kr
<idioterna> zakaj pa pr pornu rabs zvok v syncu
<idioterna> also a teb zvok po wifiju hod slika pa po ethernetu?
<CrazyLemon> edino tko lahk uskladis ce je 100ms delay
<yang> wifi odzivnost je slaba, pa packet loss mas lahko
<idioterna> mogoce pr vas v getu
<idioterna> pr men je cist ok odzivnost
<idioterna> pa bandwidtha tut vec k 500Mbps tko da
<idioterna> ni svoh v nobenem primeru
<yang> novena si vidu
<yang> https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/novena
<Seniorita> Novena | Crowd Supply
<Seniorita> »A new open-hardware computing platform, flexible and powerful, designed for use as a desktop, laptop, or standalone board.«
<yang> novena je bols k ma 2x RJ 45
<CrazyLemon> $1.3k za "desktop"?
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<yang> 5k je tak v leseni izvedbi https://www.crowdsupply.com/kosagi/novena/updates/1566
<Seniorita> Novena - April Backer Update | Crowd Supply
<CrazyLemon> lej..za 3k dobiš pri meni v leseni izvedbi
<CrazyLemon> pa bo notri i7
<CrazyLemon> obljubim!
<yang> hehe
<yang> competition !
<zdobbie> 3k? a je davek za uvoz iz KP?
<yang> dostava s kolesom v cjele
<zdobbie> lah sicer tud z avtom poberem v KP
<zdobbie> k s kolesom bi prevec onesnazeval
<yang> pa ja ne bos svinjal zraka na obali no ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lej.. les ni zastonj! iverica pa prav tako ne!
<yang> https://www.crowdsupply.com/img/582b/novena-heirloom-shop-0006.jpg
<zdobbie> jaysus
<zdobbie> zakaj potem sploh ohisje?
<yang> ti ni vsec ?
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> še js bi boljše naredu
<zdobbie> mislim, ne zdi se mi prakticno
<CrazyLemon> pa tipkovnico bi lahko dali tudi v les
<CrazyLemon> ne pa tko
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ma recikliral so nek model
<zdobbie> pobral zgornjo polovico
<CrazyLemon> HP? :D
<zdobbie> ne vem, mogoc sploh ni tipkovnica z laptopa
<yang> heirloom (plural heirlooms)
<yang> A valued possession that has been passed down through the generations.
<yang> mogoce ga lahko nekoc podaris vnuku in reces "vids jožek, pred 50 leti smo pa uporabljali linux, dokler se nismo meli racunlnikov v glavi"
<zdobbie> *valued* possession
<yang> mater
<yang> nc ne kurjo vec
<yang> v bloku
<yang> hladno je ponoc
<CrazyLemon> !g cockta black tonic
<Seniorita> Cockta Black Tonic | Cockta http://www.cockta.eu/sl/cockta-black-tonic
<yang> uf kaj je enih cockt okusov
<yang> poznam samo okus originalne
<yang> Požirek Cockte Chinotto v trenutku pričara razkošje poletja, rajskih peščenih plaž, toplega sonca in sproščene zabave!
<yang> pismo, se na morje ne rabs it, sam to spijes
<yang> snif koke Chinotto v trenutku pričara razkošje poletja, rajskih peščenih plaž, toplega sonca in sproščene zabave!
<idioterna> ne vem men zgleda tole cist
<idioterna> 64 bytes from 2a01:260:4076:2:8e3a:e3ff:fe43:eda8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2.39 ms
<idioterna> yang: kaj tebe mot pr wifi?
<idioterna> no ajde okol 10x pocasnejs je od etherneta
<idioterna> 64 bytes from 2a01:260:4076:2::1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.211 ms
<idioterna> ampak <5ms ni dost da bi se kjerkol poznal
<zdobbie> 3 frames!
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/183066/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<yang> vsekakor je fino imeti oboje, kaj pa ce si nekje, kjer nimajo wifija, kako se bos povezal
<yang> ali pa obratno
<idioterna> zdobbie: 3 frames cesa?
<idioterna> yang: a usb mas?
<yang> ja, samo zakaj bi usb uporabljal za ethernet...ce imam lahko rj45
<yang> res pa da ce izkljucijo rj 45 , lahko dodajo en usb port vec tam oz dva celo
<yang> tko, da prisparajo na prostoru
<idioterna> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/2044906663_3/10pcs-USB-3-0-HUB-10-100-1000-Gigabit-Ethernet-LAN-Wired-Network-USB-3-0.jpg
<idioterna> tole si obodes
<idioterna> pa sabo nosis, tko kot usb-serial
<yang> ja
<yang> razumem
<idioterna> mislim sej jsm tut vcasih hotu vse met v laptopu
<idioterna> sam pol je tezek 2 kili +
<idioterna> zdej mam pa unga asusa
<idioterna> k je 1.3kg pa 13"
<idioterna> pa ma sam 3 usb3 porte
<idioterna> pa displayport pa power port pa sd card slot
<idioterna> to je to
<idioterna> pa mi kr dobr sluzi
<yang> baje pri novejsih laptopih so povecini kar odstranil rj 45
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej ne rabis
<idioterna> k je povsod wifi
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> Please Note: These FOLLOWING historical documents are PDF images of formerly
<dz0ny> classified carbon paper and letters that have been declassified.
<dz0ny> thinking about future
<zdobbie> gotta love NSA
<dz0ny> :)
<yang> idioterna: ja, no v koncni fazi ce se pa prikljucijes redno na ethernet dom/sluzba, potem pa je bolje ce imas rj-45 po defaultu da ti dongle ne visi tam mimo za brezveze
<dz0ny> tko zgleda k jaz pišem na papir
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ce se redno prikljucujes na karkoli je najbols da nimas rj45
<idioterna> ampak vse lepo obesen na en powered usb hub
<idioterna> da sam eno stvar vstekas
<idioterna> sicer mors itak se display pol ponavad
<idioterna> razn ce mas usb-c
<idioterna> k podpira tut display connection
<idioterna> sam to ma ful mal laptopov
<idioterna> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MJ1K2AM/A/usb-c-digital-av-multiport-adapter
<Seniorita> USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)
<Seniorita> »Use the USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter to connect your MacBook to an HDMI display, standard USB devices, charging cables, and more.«
<idioterna> tkole zgleda
<idioterna> isti port ma tut google pixel
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/nash_letters/nash_letters1.pdf
<idioterna> dz0ny: to je ful zajeban
<idioterna> k te noben resno ne jemle ce si paranoid shizo
<idioterna> ceprov mas cist valid point
<yang> idioterna: x200 ma se dial-up port
<dz0ny> meanwhile http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/isis-burns-woman-alive-for-refusing-to-engage-in-extreme-sex-act-un-says-10272832.html
<Seniorita> Isis burns woman alive for refusing to engage in 'extreme' sex act, UN says - Middle East - World - The Independent
<Seniorita> »Amid all the atrocities carried out by Isis — its massacres of civilians, its beheading of hostages, its pillaging of antiquities — the systematic violence the jihadists have carried out against countless enslaved women and girls never fails to shock. For months now, we've heard appalling testimony from women who escaped Isis's clutches, many of whom endured rape and other hideous acts of violence.«
<idioterna> yang: kul ja
<idioterna> yang: mogoce loh koga electrocutas z njim v sili
<yang> laptop paralizator
<zdobbie> heh
<zdobbie> dz0ny: pisma iz leta 1955
<zdobbie> k je bil Nash star ~26 ?
<zdobbie> 26-27
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi lepše pisal
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. vlc lahko predvaja zvok prek tv zvočnikov
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 38.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @24/05/2015 09:17:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+16.02+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 9.km  V od BOVCA @24/05/2015 09:13:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.67+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-23
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Whatever Happened To Ubuntu Light?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EaZ_xYJhVrQ/what-happened-to-ubuntu-light-instant-on-os
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 5.km  Z od LITIJE @23/05/2016 02:10:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.78+E
<pitastrudl> .mojre
<pitastrudl> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 18.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 18.4°C
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Zjutraj in dopoldne se bo od zahoda že nekoliko pooblačilo. Popoldne se bodo na zahodu začele pojavljati padavine, deloma plohe in nevihte, ki se bodo postopno širile proti vzhodu in zvečer ali v noči na torek zajele večji del države. Krajevno bodo možni močnejši nalivi. Pihal bo jugozahodnik, ob morju jugo. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 19 do 24, v vzhodnih krajih do 26 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo večinoma oblačno z občasnimi padavinami, predvsem popoldne tudi s posameznimi nevihtami. Ponekod bo pihal veter severnih smeri. Dež bo popoldne od zahoda slabel in zvečer večinoma ponehal. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 4 do 11, najvišje dnevne od 15 do 20 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.6°C @23.05.2016 5:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% jugovzhodnik 4.6 m/s (16.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:27:22, Kulminacija: 11:03:18, Sončni zahod: 18:39:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 11min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @23.05.2016 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% severnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:29, Kulminacija: 11:00:03, Sončni zahod: 18:37:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 15min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> toplo je
<idioterna> lihkar sm prvo 10ko letos odlaufu pod eno uro
<idioterna> ni slo tok izi
<pitastrudl> nice
<idioterna> nism zihr da bom jesen za maraton
<zdobersek> GET YOUR POPCORN READY
<zdobersek> IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/plaz-se-je-usul-andrej-cus-izstopil-iz-sds-vera-ban-ima-prav.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Plaz se je usul - Andrej Čuš izstopa iz SDS: 'Vera Ban ima prav'
<Seniorita> »Potem ko smo minuli teden v oddaji 24UR objavili izpoved Vere Ban, nekdaj goreče in dolgoletne podpornice Janeza Janše in tajnice Jožeta Pučnika, zdaj stranko SDS in njeno poslansko skupino zapušča najmlajši poslanec DZ, Andrej Čuš.«
<idioterna> zdobersek: do it again for Matthai
<zdobersek> GET YOUR POPCORN READY
<zdobersek> IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/plaz-se-je-usul-andrej-cus-izstopil-iz-sds-vera-ban-ima-prav.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Plaz se je usul - Andrej Čuš izstopa iz SDS: 'Vera Ban ima prav'
<Seniorita> »Potem ko smo minuli teden v oddaji 24UR objavili izpoved Vere Ban, nekdaj goreče in dolgoletne podpornice Janeza Janše in tajnice Jožeta Pučnika, zdaj stranko SDS in njeno poslansko skupino zapušča najmlajši poslanec DZ, Andrej Čuš.«
<yang> Matthai: ti je uspel upgrade ?
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobersek> ahoi
<yang> A bi koga slucajn zanimala stara Rog-ova specialka ?
<yang> Verjetn mate zadost svojih biciklov
<zdobersek> ti ga korist pol
<zdobersek> join us
<yang> mah
<yang> prevelik gestel zame
<yang> pa storast je k ma dol prestave
<CrazyLemon> ti pa bi rad upshiftal
<yang> Tole mam po upgrejdu ubuntuja http://paste.debian.net/696207/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<Gandalfar> this looks bad
<CrazyLemon> 3.10 kernel?
<CrazyLemon> to je like..old...really old
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> js mam 3.13 na really old serverju
<yang> to je najnovejsi kernel za ta device
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kako je pa to mozno?
<idioterna> a ne uporablas ti free pa open?
<yang> ja niso importiral patchev za 4.x
<idioterna> kdo?
<yang> ja developerji za ta device
<yang> ne mores ga bootat z navadnim kernelom
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne?
<yang> zato k mora bit patchan kernel
<idioterna> ja, sej, zakaj?
<yang> ja neki posebni drajverji so za device bootat
<idioterna> a to zato da nadzirajo kaj pocnes z devicom al kaj
<yang> zato da se sploh zboota
<idioterna> moje naprave se zbootajo brez patchov
<idioterna> vkljucno z rpi
<idioterna> kjer gpu zboota cpu
<yang> sej jst ga zbootam sam tole dobim pol http://paste.debian.net/696214/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<idioterna> kaj pa je narobe?
<idioterna> sej zgleda da dela?
<yang> ja komande ne primejo
<idioterna> kako ne
<idioterna> ce si napisu df
<yang> # ps wuxa
<yang> Error, do this: mount -t proc proc /proc
<idioterna> pa je pokazal kok je frej
<idioterna> ja mountej proc ane
<yang> nevem zakaj ga sam ni zmountal
<idioterna> nisi mu reku nej ga
<yang> aha vidm da je fstab prazen
<yang> kt da bi upgrejd pobrisu fstab nastavitve, nevem zakaj je to dobr
<idioterna> verjetn mu je zmankal prostora
<yang> ma ne je se 5% frej
<idioterna> ja zdej je
<idioterna> med upgradom pa mogoce ni blo
<yang> prej je tut blo predno sem ga shutdownal
<yang> upgrejd je sel cist normalno skozi
<yang> ampak pol reboot ni prjel, pa sem ga izklopu
<idioterna> jah napis fstab
<idioterna> pa bos vidu ce pol dela vse
<yang> zgleda da bo ok, ko vpisem nov fstab noter
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/696236/ iz tega morm zdej spisat fstab
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<yang> pfff
<idioterna> kaj je pa tezko tle?
<idioterna> sam dva mount pointa mors v fstab dodat
<idioterna> root pa swap
<yang> UUID=333e3823-72d0-4f2b-832c-2d174bf88457 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<yang>  /proc proc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<yang> kje je swap ?
<idioterna> proc ne rabs
<idioterna> ne vem kje mas swap
<idioterna> lsblk napis
<yang> lsblk: failed to access sysfs directory: /sys/dev/block: No such file or directory
<idioterna> ja mountat bos mogu
<idioterna> no sej je vseen
<idioterna> dej sam root najprej
<idioterna> pa rebooti
<idioterna> da se ti normalno zboota
<yang> ok
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/696248/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/696251/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<idioterna> nice
<idioterna> najbols da kr reinstallnes
<yang> heh
<yang> na ta drugmu
<yang> mam samo
<yang>  /swapfile swap swap sw 0 0
<yang> pa se vse pravilno zboota
<idioterna> ja pol ni problem v tem da manjka fstab
<yang> ocitno ne
<yang> Hi,
<yang> Improper shutdown of Utilite will definitely cause file-system errors. Filesystem errors can cause many different symptoms, many significantly worse than just slowing the fs down.
<yang> In your case I'd recommend forcing fsck of the root filesystem every boot (improved reliability at the cost of slower boot times).
<CrazyLemon> sj to že zdaj systemd-fsck počne..fsck on every boot
<yang> idioterna: I am out of ideas
<idioterna> yang: sej sm ti reku
<idioterna> reinstall
<yang> najbols bo, sam rad bi vedu kaj je narobe
<yang> itak nimam nic gor na kartici
<yang> sam zanima me ce se da porihtat
<yang> k ni narjenih imageov za xenial za ta device
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> dej kartico v reader pa poglej kaj dogaja
<CrazyLemon> !g kolesarska klobasa
<Seniorita> PRIZNANJA in NAGRADE - fingušt http://www.fingust.si/index.php/priznanja-mesarstvo-fingust
<CrazyLemon> TIL
<Gandalfar> kaj ima pa to s kolesarstvom?
<idioterna> fuj
<idioterna> zredil se boste in umrl.
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar mogoče jo daš v kolesarske hlače..da si največji car na vasi?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<idioterna> a da mislnjo da mas dva penisa.
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<yang> bols veganska klobasa
<idioterna> kaj, iz silikona?
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarian_hot_dog
<Seniorita> Vegetarian hot dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> skor isti okus majo kt mesne
<yang> fora je itak samo v zacimbah
<yang> pejt probat Organic garden burger
<idioterna> zakaj?
<yang> bos videl da ima okus kot obicajni burgerji
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13254167_10101686584094002_5027086056250119349_n.jpg?oh=a3e5cf9f674e4ffc4982ace5680c2bf3&oe=57DC9AE6
<idioterna> sej tut obicajnih burgerjov ne jem
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<yang> 23. maj, vec kot 4000 slovencev poje "Dan ljubezni"
<yang> http://www.mojaslovenija.net/pregled-dogajanja-v-sloveniji/pregled-dogajanja-v-sloveniji-2/433-vseslovenski-dan-ljubezni
<Seniorita> Vseslovenski dan ljubezni
<Seniorita> »Moja Slovenija«
<idioterna> js pa nism ovca, da bi pocel isto k vsi drugi
<idioterna> ti itak vse uradnim medijem verjames
<napsy_> lol kera novica
<napsy_> dans se je pol treba ljubiti na polno
<zdobersek> fuck u all
<napsy_> and a great fuck to you too
<yang> verjetno bodo talali zastonj kondome
<napsy_> I hope so
<yang> http://66.media.tumblr.com/7151bf742f358ff1db40c4f16bb3fe56/tumblr_nczm8k2Pgd1rpdglno1_1280.jpg
<napsy_> lepe barve je
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go go go!
<napsy_> oh shiet
<zdobersek> no no no
<CrazyLemon> nuvola player je awesome soundcloud desktop client..podpira tudi media keys
<zdobersek> but how much do I care?
<CrazyLemon> but how much do i care about you caring?
<zdobersek> but how much is 0?
<CrazyLemon> is less than 0.00001
<CrazyLemon> its*
<zdobersek> maybe even 0?
<zdobbie_> me irl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NQq6kz7_nU
<Seniorita> This is 30. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is fine. Everything is fine. Okay?! Based on the life of Andrew Stadelberger.«
<CrazyLemon> the pimped out black guy? so you
<zdobbie_> racist
<CrazyLemon> how is that racist? you said it yourself 'me irl'..so i'm racist for describing you?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0s0WnJvLdM
<Seniorita> Borghesia - We Don't Believe You - YouTube
<Seniorita> »taken from the album "And Man Created God" http://www.metropolis-mailorder.com/product.php?prodnum=MET+808 photographs from the debut exhibition can be seen ...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.me2.si/index.php?stran=paket&id=28
<Seniorita> Me2 - Več prenosa, za več užitkov!
<Seniorita> »Izboljšajte učinkovitost, produktivnost in zmanjšajte stroške prevozov ter osebja.«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> 100€/mesec za 'neomejeno' surfanje ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot_V7Q8a6yc
<Seniorita> Bryan Cranston's Super Sweet 60 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Bryan Cranston just had a big birthday. He turned 60 in March and luckily for us, MTV was there to document the whole thing. #SuperSweet60 SUBSCRIBE to get t...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie_> hum
<zdobbie_> nazis averted
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/krone_at/status/734742966888202240?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Seniorita> Kronen Zeitung auf Twitter: "Van der Bellen ist Bundespräsident! #bpw16 https://t.co/YefQtmrn0n https://t.co/SeMGeQGyYE"
<msev-> evo zj mam pa srčni utrip loggiran na fonu prek miband 1s za cca 15 eur + vse ostalo prek android wear ure :)
<msev-> awesome :)
<msev-> pa razlika z merjenjem pritiska na manšeto je bla sam 1bpm
<msev-> ou yeah
<msev-> mislm merjenjem utripa
<msev-> ne pritiska ampak u guys get it
<skyx> msev-: a ni bedno k ti skos vibrira potem ura za vsak notification?
<skyx> res motece da bi karkoli lahko sploh naredil :)
<msev-> zakon je loh na sms odgovorim z ure
<skyx> nah ...
<msev-> prenos podatkov pa nimam vključen skoz na mobiju tko da ne dobivam vibracij od maila
<msev-> skyx, mam eno aplikacijo coffee
<msev-> za uro
<skyx> kaj ti pol sploh koristi ura ce nimas prenosa podatkov?
<msev-> pač boljša sms aplikacija kot originalna od googla
<msev-> za Å¡port pa to
<msev-> pa notes pa to
<skyx> nv no nisi me ravno preprical z odgoovori :)
<msev-> mislm bluetooth mam skoz pržgan
<msev-> prenos podatkov pa tko kukr je
<msev-> zj moram probat zgikat da bom lah interfaceov s home automationom :)
<msev-> tko js tut nism prej razumel k sm jih gledal v trgovinah, sam zj mi je pa ful kul no..tak geek toy :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- torej imaš tako miband kot android wear uro?? torej imaš celo roko pokrito al kaj :D
<msev-> na desni roki mam miband
<msev-> na levi pa uro
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> Å¡e anteno si moram dt na glavo
<msev-> al pa tinfoil hat
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> svašta :)
<msev-> haha :D
<msev-> pol pa Å¡e loh prikazujem na android wear uri podatek o bpm srca iz mibanda
<msev-> v oruxmaps appu
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> o ja..rdeča barva prihaja!
<e1e> zdravo
<idioterna> jsm bil prejle na javoru
<idioterna> je lih kaplat zacel k sm domov prsu
<idioterna> ampak
<idioterna> pol je pa nehal!
<idioterna> sam strasi me!
<CrazyLemon> its a sign!
<CrazyLemon> ja pri nas je tudi mal deževalo pa nehalo..sam things are getting real now
<CrazyLemon> živjo e1e
<e1e> pri nas že dežuje, okni so že mokri, pred tem je bil pa tak veter, da je en okrasn teglc razbil, pa še eno vazo je prevrgl, čeprav je bla neki obtežena...
<CrazyLemon> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php?map=15
<Seniorita> Lightning strikes and thunderstorms on lightning maps live in real time - Google Maps
<Seniorita> »Blitzortung.org provides lightning and thunderstorm information in real time on maps for USA, United Kingdom, Australia, new Zealand, Europa, Africa, Asia and other Countries.«
<CrazyLemon> ne bi hotu zdj bit v morju pred portorožem
<e1e> zanimivo, od nas je že šla ena pošilka...
<CrazyLemon> oo ja..proper nevihta!
<CrazyLemon> pa toča
<CrazyLemon> argh! čili mi bo šel po gobe..gaddemit
<e1e> a pr vas, al kje vidiš to?
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ja
<CrazyLemon> ravno zapiral okna
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo veliko..nekaj majhnih koščkov
<e1e> js sm jih že prej zaprla ko je tak pihal, za vsak slučaj....
<e1e> a pr nas mamo sam eno to postajo... al so tist pr morju še tud kak naši?
<CrazyLemon> kakšno postjao
<CrazyLemon> postajo
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<e1e> to ko klikneš Stations on/off
<CrazyLemon> a pri blizortung?
<e1e> ja
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da se da pokrit kr veliko območje s temi postajami
<CrazyLemon> pa pol s triangulacijo se zračuna kje je
<e1e> aha, nevem kaj je to ampak dobr
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/threatening-clouds
<idioterna> tkole je blo
<idioterna> video bo pa cez 4 ure i guess
<CrazyLemon> can't wait!
<idioterna> ja sej je boring
<idioterna> edin
<idioterna> krajsi je za okol 10 minut
<idioterna> kokr kadar grem z gospo
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> at least you have that going for you!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6491/programiranje-v-bashu-nadzorovanje-procesov#latest
<Seniorita> Programiranje v bashu - Nadzorovanje procesov - Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> očitno so se začele naloge na FRI!
<idioterna> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php?map=15
<Seniorita> Lightning strikes and thunderstorms on lightning maps live in real time - Google Maps
<Seniorita> »Blitzortung.org provides lightning and thunderstorm information in real time on maps for USA, United Kingdom, Australia, new Zealand, Europa, Africa, Asia and other Countries.«
<idioterna> za une k se neviht bojite je tole najbols
<CrazyLemon> copycat!
<idioterna> pa res lej
<idioterna> funny
<idioterna> me zanima skoz kok kanalov je to letel
<idioterna> predn je do mene prslo :)
<idioterna> 25 minut je trajal
<CrazyLemon> jah čez enga..ker sm prvi postal!
<idioterna> ja sam js nism vidu
<idioterna> jsm pol vidu ko je nekdo nekam cist drugam pejstnu
<idioterna> dve minuti nazaj
<e1e> idioterna na preveč kanalih si, pa ne morš vsemu sledit
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa sej ni misljen da vsemu sledis
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa?
<lynxlynxlynx> da vsake tolk časa pokukaš not?
<lynxlynxlynx> da bi recimo sledil temu kanalu ... čista izguba časa :P
<e1e> a je kakšna stran, kjer piše, če/kdaj se bojo naftni derivati podražal/pocenil?
<CrazyLemon> čiliji so preživeli!
<CrazyLemon> e1e petrolova stran
<CrazyLemon> lynx..pfft :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e danes je Å¡el gor 95 za 0.14 centa pa dizel za 2centa..tko neki
<e1e> CrazyLemon pa to piše za naslednji dan, al za tist dan?
<e1e> a se ne spreminja ponavadi ob torkih
<CrazyLemon> e1e vsakič se spremenijo cene iz pon. na torek
<CrazyLemon> torej 00:00:01 torek so nove cene
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/chart/?symbol=FX:USOIL
<Seniorita> New Chart - TradingView
<Seniorita> »Best on the web stock, futures and forex charts, free real-time market data and professional analysis tools.«
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha ok, bom pogledla tam
<CrazyLemon> e1e evo zanesljiv vir http://www.mgrt.gov.si/si/delovna_podrocja/notranji_trg/nadzor_cen_naftnih_derivatov/cene_naftnih_derivatov/ :D
<Seniorita> Cene naftnih derivatov | Ministrstvo za gospodarski razvoj in tehnologijo
<upd> beh
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/chart/USOIL/GmRCJMoK-Crude-Oil-Sell-Off-Is-Coming/
<Seniorita> Crude Oil Sell Off Is Coming - USOIL TradingView
<Seniorita> »Price in Crude Oil is moving into a wedge pattern. Looking in MACD we may see a bearish divergence so we should be prepared for a potential reversal. A breakout below the lower bond of the pattern ...«
<e1e> CrazyLemon aja, pol morm gledat eno prej, da vidim, če je razlika... lahko bi mel narisan al gre gor al dol...
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej imaš tam povezavo
<CrazyLemon> oziroma spodaj je tabela
<CrazyLemon> 30.12.2008
<CrazyLemon> 0,827
<CrazyLemon> tole so bili lepi časi :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja, sam js sm gledla to prvo vrsto, pa zgorno tabelo, pa je blo isto lol Bom mogla večkrat gledat, kr vsakič pozabim kje morm gledat...
<CrazyLemon> https://parlameter.si/
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPNueiAMBvc
<Seniorita> ls or List Directory Contents - Superusers: The Legendary GNU/Linux Show - YouTube
<Seniorita> »When something evil's lurking in your directory, who ya gonna call? List directory contents!«
<zdobbie_> ne.
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kaj podobnega soundcloud? Vse kar najdem je bolj kot ne za muzikante, z oglasi al pa mal sumljivo. Lahko bi vse pretvoril v video za youtube al pa na roke vstavljal kak html5 player, samo mi je res mal čudno, da nisem našel floss alternativ
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr9Kaa1sycs
<Seniorita> conner4real - Finest Girl (Bin Laden Song) - NEW MUSIC VIDEO! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Get "Finest Girl (Bin Laden Song): http://republicrec.co/BinLaden Pre-order the full soundtrack: http://republicrec.co/POPSTAR This is a song from our new mo...«
<matjaz> komej čakam Never Stop Never Stopping
<CrazyLemon> matjaz copycat!
<CrazyLemon> lynx music 'sharing' service misliš?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, huh?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz že včeraj/dva dni nazaj sm kopiral!
<matjaz> nisn vido!
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: za kak dan govora moram spravit na net, ja
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De_ja_6VmYs
<Seniorita> Andy Samberg Reveals New Lonely Island Movie - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Andy reveals the title and poster for the new film he made with the other members of The Lonely Island and Judd Apatow. Deleted Scene from "Batman v Superman...«
<matjaz> kle sn to vido!
<lynxlynxlynx> sej trailer je zuni že vsaj en mesec
<lynxlynxlynx> ni čisto jasno a bo pretiravanje
<matjaz> nekje sem prebral, da se vsedeš, pa crkavaš uro in pol
<CrazyLemon> matjaz old!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja
<CrazyLemon> tudi js komaj čakam
<CrazyLemon> lynx sj to spraviš na kak svoj strežnik pa je
<lynxlynxlynx> temu bi se rad izognil: Å¡koda placa + dodatno delo
<msev-> revež nibali
<msev-> da se mu je pokvaru kolo
<msev-> una sobotna etapa je bla pa poslastica
<CrazyLemon> a ti rabiš ene par dni da dojameš kaj vse se je dogajalo al kako :D
<msev-> nism mel cajta gledat
<msev-> pa sm dons pol obe pogledov
<msev-> časovni zamik pa to
<CrazyLemon> a si na uri gledal??
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> nope
<msev-> na google-cardboardu
<msev-> just kidding
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km SV od BREGINJA @23/05/2016 23:59:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.47+E
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-23/one-of-the-world-s-most-expensive-countries-is-debating-giving-away-money lel
<Seniorita> One of the World's Most Expensive Countries Is Debating Giving Away Money - Bloomberg
<Seniorita> »Switzerland's unconditional basic income initiative proposes $30,000-a-year payout for everyone«
<idioterna> bojijo se da bo folk od zuni prsu molzt socialo
<upd> za to imajo že poskrbljeno s tem kdo državljanstvo dobi, bolj bi bili problem delavci na minimalcu, kot pri nas, če delaš za minimalca, je isto kot če si na socialni če odšteješ bencin, vzdrževanje avta
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-24
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 4.km SV od KNEŽAKA @24/05/2016 02:26:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.27+E
<napsy_> jutro
<idioterna> o
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj ti gledaš za vreme
<pitastrudl> sem pozabil
<pitastrudl> neka stran
<pitastrudl> cel svet maš gor, kvazi globus
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> the fuck
<pitastrudl> what
<zdobersek> who you whatting boi
<pitastrudl> u w0t m8
<zdobbie> dont u dare w0t
<pitastrudl> fite me
<pitastrudl> (ง ° ͜ ʖ °)ง
<zdobersek> fuke off boi
<pitastrudl> oy vey
<pitastrudl> http://stop-irc-bullying.eu/
<Seniorita> Stop bullying on IRC! - The Stop IRC Bullying Foundation is a foundation aimed to provide help for people bullied on IRC
<Seniorita> »The Stop IRC Bullying Foundation is a foundation aimed to provide help for people bullied on IRC«
<zdobersek> last post: 2014
<pitastrudl> someone got bullied to the end
<zdobersek> you OOL
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl !g windyty
<Seniorita> Windyty, wind map & forecast https://www.windyty.com/
<CrazyLemon> uporabljam samo za veter
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> kaj pa za padavine
<zdobbie> wind.ly
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl .radar
<zdobbie> correct Wind information and forecasts for any place
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: code it
<pitastrudl> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie <code>done</code>
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: I showed u tho (12:26:58 AM) zdobersek: .radar
<pitastrudl> uhhh
<CrazyLemon> that was way too early for us
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> dons sm podalšu tek pa šou še mal dlje, skor pluča vn vrgu
<pitastrudl> feelsgoodman.gif
<CrazyLemon> stop smoking man
<pitastrudl> sej sm nehu kadit
<zdobersek> pa bo zdej spet zacel
<pitastrudl> 8 mescov free
<zdobersek> pa pol spet nehu
<pitastrudl> pls
<zdobersek> sej ne more met skoz przganga cika!
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si slišu za vape?!?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma e-vape karkoli zdj hipsterji kot je pitastrudl uporabljajo
<zdobersek> e-cigarette
<pitastrudl> sm vidu neki folka po kopru k to uporabla
<pitastrudl> je kr kek
<zdobersek> !g sucking robot's dick
<Seniorita> Colin Farrell True Detective, suck robots dick - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-Gh7Du_kOs
<pitastrudl> nice quality
<zdobersek> the bestest
<msev-> yang, wassup
<msev-> kaj kej počneš z baofengom pa če si že dobu unga baofenga
<msev-> ne baofenga unga rtl sdr
<msev-> s kovinskmu boxam
<yang> oj
<yang> greva na privat
<CrazyLemon> a taka sta vidva
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ej a ma kdo tuki mi band
<msev-> razn mene
<msev-> k nevem za baterijo
<msev-> mi piše v appu da mam še 94%
<msev-> da mi je sam 6% porabl učer
<msev-> a je to možn
<msev-> da sam tok mal
<CrazyLemon> mogoče imaš nizk utrip srca pa pol ful mal baterije porabi
<msev-> ne sj ne mer skoz
<msev-> razn če naštimam tko
<msev-> bom probov zj dat continous za nek časa da vidmo kok bo drainal
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat sm dobu oglase na jutubih
<zdobbie> how do u do
<zdobbie> fellow yaks
<idioterna> excellent
<zdobbie> yucks
<zdobbie> dunno
<zdobbie> idioterna: ti mas 4K monitor?
<zdobbie> kolk col?
<idioterna> 27 se mi zdi
<idioterna> DP1 connected primary 3840x2160+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 597mm x 336mm
<idioterna> tkole pise
<idioterna> what do i know
<idioterna> kko ze pogledam ker model je
<idioterna> aha menu morm przgt
<idioterna> dell P2715Q
<CrazyLemon> great for gaming!
<zdobbie> tale je kul-ish http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/5/20/11720778/dells-43-inch-4k-multi-client-monitor-amazing
<Seniorita> Dell's 43-inch 4K multi-client monitor is amazing | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Monitors are usually a boring purchase — they're a means to an end — and monitors targeted at businesses are at the far end of the interesting spectrum. But Dell's new monitor will pique your...«
<zdobbie> costly-ish
<idioterna> aja ne rabm tok velicga se
<idioterna> ko bom slabo vidu i guess
<idioterna> mogoce
<zdobbie> ne vem, al je tale tip taksn brut
<zdobbie> ampak men zgleda ok-ish
<idioterna> ja huge je
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> 43 je ogromn
<idioterna> metr sirok
<zdobbie> am, ja
<zdobbie> je
<zdobbie> ce vzamem kle dva 23 colarja, pa dam diagonali v isto linijo
<idioterna> to so tut kr velki piksli
<zdobbie> welp
<idioterna> mislm tolk velki da normalno zgleda desktop
<idioterna> da ni vse mini
<idioterna> tko k pr men
<idioterna> sam js mam oko sokolovo pa pol ni panike
<zdobbie> surgeas pol v 4K?
<zdobbie> sploh ne vem, ce bi mi tale thinkpad to zmogu poganjat
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> odklopt morn
<idioterna> monitor
<zdobersek> baje bi loh
<idioterna> ce ne prepocas dela tut ce je mejhn window
<idioterna> ja sej dela, sam slow je
<idioterna> na haswellu
<zdobersek> nov build machine rabm ...
<zdobersek> mah
<msev-> tale monitor je bolano dobr...added to wishlist
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/svet/pojedel-vec-kilogramov-sladkarij-in-skoraj-padel-v-komo-418075
<Seniorita> Pojedel več kilogramov sladkarij in skoraj padel v komo - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Zdravniki na urgenci v Leskovcu v Srbiji so komaj rešili 30-letnika, ki je zaradi ogromnih količin zaužitih sladkarij skoraj padel v komo.«
<Gandalfar> kater?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar 43inch dell everyone is talking about
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/5/20/11720778/dells-43-inch-4k-multi-client-monitor-amazing
<Seniorita> Dell's 43-inch 4K multi-client monitor is amazing | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar ^
<Seniorita> »Monitors are usually a boring purchase — they're a means to an end — and monitors targeted at businesses are at the far end of the interesting spectrum. But Dell's new monitor will pique your...«
<Gandalfar> kolk pa stane
<msev-> the big 43 inch
<msev-> $1,349.99
<Gandalfar> skoda da nimam biz potrebe po takem monitorju
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je Å¡koda?
<upd> a ve kdo kako dekodirat ssl v wireshark
<napsy_> tezko, I guess
<napsy_> al pa tut, ce zajames vse kljuce
<Gandalfar> a ni un sslproxy
<Gandalfar> kjer uvozis svoje certe
<slax0r> ssl stripping + mitm :P
<upd> a to ni dovolj če dodam cert iz neke strani to ni key ane
<upd> mislem na strani je public, jaz bi pa rabil privat key al kak
<Gandalfar> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1073166/capturing-https-traffic-in-the-clear
<Seniorita> ssl - Capturing HTTPS traffic in the clear? - Stack Overflow
<CrazyLemon> privat key še rabiš ja
<upd> ga pa nimam, bom moral najti drug način
<zdobbie> hackhackhackhackhack
<CrazyLemon> ne bootam windowsov par mesecev
<CrazyLemon> in ko končno bootam da jih updejtam
<CrazyLemon> pol zadev ne dela
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je pred tem vse normalno delalo
<msev-> dats a linux fanboy speaking :D
<msev-> idioterna, a si ti probov espeak-ng
<msev-> pa ti je delal kao
<msev-> a si naložil tut pcaudiolib
<idioterna> msev-: nc nism probu recently
<CrazyLemon> msev- fanboism nima nič z dejstvi :)
<zdobersek> fact: that's not true
<CrazyLemon> see..fanboy ^ of facts
<zdobersek> fact: nobody here uses Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> govori neumnosti kar ne pomeni da pove neki koristnega.. sam false facts naklada pa upa da se bo kj 'prijelo'
<zdobersek> it's a free cuntry!
<CrazyLemon> yes you are
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js bi su pa na javor mogoce
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go 4 it
<idioterna> grem vprasat v rezijo ce je feasible
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Istra/Za-pivo-na-plazi-bo-skrbela-obcina
<Seniorita> Za pivo na plaži bo skrbela občina - Primorske Novice
<Seniorita> »Iztekajo se dnevi, ko mora podjetje Geoit dokončati urejanje ploščadi in plaže pod Valdoltro. Občina Ankaran je za ta dela namenila 30.000 evrov, plaža pa bo v roke Ankarančanov prešla 10. junija. “Ankaranu bomo vrnili morje in uredili javna kopališča od Sv. Katarine do Lazareta,” napoveduje župan Gregor Strmčnik. V novo turistično sezono bodo vstopili s petimi brezplačnimi parkirišči in brezplačnim turističnim avtobusom. Za 
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/rog-bo-znova-zazivel-pod-gorenjem-in-btc-jem/393837
<Seniorita> Rog bo znova zaživel pod Gorenjem in BTC-jem :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Gorenje in BTC sta danes podpisala pismo o nameri, s katerim družbi napovedujeta sodelovanje pri obujanju blagovne znamke koles Rog.«
<CrazyLemon> kaj se je spremenilo pri jutubih
<CrazyLemon> od včeraj imam same reklame na vsakem videu
<CrazyLemon> prej pa nič..nada
<skyx> adblocker si izklopil? :)
<CrazyLemon> vedno je bil izklopljen za yt :)
<matjaz> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-2-time-2-and-core-an-entirely-new-3g-ultra
<Seniorita> Pebble 2, Time 2 + All-New Pebble Core by Pebble Technology — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Two new heart-rate enabled smartwatches. Plus an entirely new 3G ultra-wearable. Go for a run and ditch the phone!«
<matjaz> dang
<Gandalfar> lol, tile pa kar stancajo te kickstarterje
<matjaz> rekorde podirajo od ure do ure
<idioterna> men je najbl vsec un xkcd
<idioterna> https://xkcd.com/1420/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Watches
<idioterna> i'm going to live within this period forever
<msev-> damn pebbl
<msev-> e
<msev-> moram prevert če je kj dobrga
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> seveda jih stancajo, ce nimajo dnarja
<msev-> ej dz0ny_ na arso heroku app kaj so te 2-ke z broken foto ikonco?
<CrazyLemon> lol..v reklami za time/2 je quote žižka :D
<matjaz> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> whoopsie že nekaj minut nekaj pošilja nekam
<dz0ny_> nsa
<dz0ny_> purge it
<CrazyLemon> cel upload mi je zafilal
<CrazyLemon> za cca 5min
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je uploadal pa nimam pojma
<dz0ny_> kernel logs
<dz0ny_> blame apu
<dz0ny_> :> this time for real
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah
<CrazyLemon> apu has been and still is great
<CrazyLemon> 17M	/var/log/
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<dz0ny_> !g what is linux whoopsie reporting
<Seniorita> apport - What is the 'whoopsie' process and how can I ... - Ask Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/135540/what-is-the-whoopsie-process-and-how-can-i-remove-it
<CrazyLemon> sej piše v tistem gui oknu kaj bo poslal
<msev-> a kdo ve pol kaj so te broken ikonce
<msev-> s Å¡tevilkami
<msev-> v arso herokuapp-u
<CrazyLemon> a ti veš linkat zadevo je bela cesta?
<msev-> https://arso.herokuapp.com/
<Seniorita> ARSO on map
<CrazyLemon> al naj mi iščemo po internetu kaj tebi broken
<msev-> a ni tale zadeva od vs
<CrazyLemon> in kje so broken ikonce?
<CrazyLemon> ja..mixed content je
<msev-> odzumirej
<msev-> pa vidš borken foto missing ikonce
<msev-> brb
<CrazyLemon> [20:39:07] <CrazyLemon>: ja..mixed content je
<CrazyLemon> aja ni to težava
<CrazyLemon> težava je da sploh ikonce ni
<msev-> ja to
<msev-> kaj pa je sploh to
<msev-> a veter kao
<msev-> a v beaufortih?
<CrazyLemon> nič..to je ikonca ki pokaže da je več kot en rezultat tam
<CrazyLemon> in ko zoomaš pač je ni več..ker se pokažejo vsi rezultati
<msev-> aja pa res
<msev-> to se spomnm
<msev-> a nisi reku da je dzony uporabu neki iz triglav api-ja
<msev-> za veter
<msev-> da bi moral bit tuki not
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/735086283584835584
<Seniorita> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "Kaj je to: Å¡tirje u pisarni i samo jedan radi? Trije DURS-ovci i telefonski odzivnik."
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CjNiXU7WsAAWEoh.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> http://www.unixstickers.com/ubuntu
<Seniorita> Ubuntu | Unixstickers
<Seniorita> »Ultimate quality, top notch printing process, unique design Ubuntu Stickers and Merch at Unixstickers, the largest unix, programming and software SWAG store. Free shipping available..«
<CrazyLemon> torej..interesting ubuntu issue
<CrazyLemon> predvajam video..dam na secondary display dela v redu
<CrazyLemon> dam full screen začne štekat
<CrazyLemon> dam full screen na primary dela v redu
<CrazyLemon> drag&dropam na secondary..mal Å¡teka
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> vlc pa zmrzne če ga fullscreenam
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da mam master build
<zdobbie> sounds like an Ubuntu thing
<zdobbie> ^ fact
<CrazyLemon> tudi vlc stable build..tist iz ubuntu repojev Å¡teka na secondary displayu
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> ok..vsaj mplayer predvaja brez težav
<CrazyLemon> kako pa daš fullscreen je pa vprašanje
<zdobbie> !g mplayer switch to fullscreen
<Seniorita> 74 Keyboard Shortcuts for MPlayer - KeyXL http://www.keyxl.com/aaa2fa5/302/MPlayer-keyboard-shortcuts.htm
<zdobbie> !g am I helpful
<Seniorita> I am a very helpful person. I am genuinely kind and care for others ... https://www.quora.com/I-am-a-very-helpful-person-I-am-genuinely-kind-and-care-for-others-even-when-I-know-they-are-taking-advantage-of-my-good-nature-I-find-it-hard-to-say-no-or-be-rude-Due-to-this-I-have-been-dubbed-stupid-naive-gullible-etc-Is-it-wrong-to-be-nice
<CrazyLemon> F!
<CrazyLemon> thank you man mplayer!
<matjaz> mpv > vlc
<msev-> a ma drgač triglav api kšne uporabne podatke
<msev-> a ste kj razmišljal vsi skupj :D
<matjaz> seveda ma
<msev-> kje bi se najdu mogoče opis tega apija k zanč k ste postal linke ni blo opisa
<matjaz> pošlješ post request pa te pokliče zavarovalniški agent
<msev-> :)
<Gandalfar> what an URL
<msev-> ej če nek program k ga iz sourca kompajlaš na linuxu pol inštaliraš
<msev-> a ga lahko odinštaliraš tut lol :D
<msev-> k inštalira se z sudo make install
<Gandalfar> sudo make uninstall
<Gandalfar> vcas dela
<msev-> ka pa če ne
<msev-> a bi mogoče loh uporabu sudo checkinstall da bi si kao deb naredu
<msev-> to bo to ja
<msev-> google prav da je to kul
<yang> lahko ga tudi skompajlas "the debian way"
<yang> poglej si navodila
<yang> bolje je imeti .deb ker potem ga lepo z apt-get removas
<msev-> ja
<msev-> tale checkinstall je ubistvu orodje iz debiana
<yang> debian pod-direktorij moras narest
<yang> in pol so noter razni fajli
<yang> ki jih apt-get razume
<yang> ce preberes navodila ni tok tezko
<yang> tud custom kernel lohka na tak nacin skompajlas
<msev-> bom zle s temu checkinstallam probov zgleda najbl na izi
<yang> a bos znal najti navodila ?
<msev-> vrjetn poiščem how to create a debian package in ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda je bil opis
<yang> msev-: ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/forum/48208/pozdravljeni_dragi_bratje_in_sestre_v_kristusu_vnesite_to_pomembno_priloznost_.html
<Seniorita> Pozdravljeni Dragi bratje in sestre v Kristusu, vnesite to pomembno priložnost! | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Opis strani ...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon>  Jaz bi lahko razpoložljive zneske v razponu od 5.000 ? do 20 milijonov ? in nič več.
<CrazyLemon> škoda..zgleda kot dobra poslovna priložnost..sam ne gre čez 20mio € :/
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-25
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 16.km JZ od ANHOVA @25/05/2016 05:07:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46+N,+13.44+E
<zdobbie> "Za vse tiste, ki nejeverno zmajujete z glavo in po tiho, morda celo na glas, že protestirate, da v tej državi dejansko bolj skrbimo za razno razne obskurne manjšine, katerih navade, zlasti spolne, se vam naravnost gnusijo, naj vas pomirim. Bistvo odnosa med večino in manjšino je v tem, da se sestava prve in druge glede na okoliščine lahko bistveno spreminja. Glede osebne ali druge okoliščine X ste veči
<zdobbie> na vi, glede osebne ali druge okoliščine Y pa ste v manjšini."
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> """Za vse tiste, ki nejeverno zmajujete z glavo in po tiho, morda celo na glas, že protestirate, da v tej državi dejansko bolj skrbimo za razno razne obskurne manjšine, katerih navade, zlasti spolne, se vam naravnost gnusijo, naj vas pomirim.
<zdobbie> Bistvo odnosa med večino in manjšino je v tem, da se sestava prve in druge glede na okoliščine lahko bistveno spreminja. Glede osebne ali druge okoliščine X ste večina vi, glede osebne ali druge okoliščine Y pa ste v manjšini.
<zdobbie> Zato, če se že ne strinjate s človekovimi pravicami kot vrednoto samo na sebi, počnite to vsaj iz utilitarnih razlogov.
<zdobbie> Iz strahu, da boste vi, ki ste večina danes, lahko manjšina jutri, in boste od jutrišnje večine obravnavani natanko tako dobro ali slabo, kot vi neke druge manjšine večinsko obravnavate danes. Že tako malenkosten korak bi iz nas napravil bolj zdravo družbo."""
<zdobbie> hnnnnngg
<zdobbie> sauce se moram dat
<zdobbie> http://www.finance.si/8845103/Mit-7-Univerzalna-sprijenost-clovekovih-pravic
<Seniorita> Mit 7: Univerzalna sprijenost človekovih pravic
<Seniorita> »Družba, ki ne zmore minimalnega civilizacijskega soglasja o dveh temeljnih človekovih pravicah, nima nikakršnih možnosti, da bi lahko iskreno in univerzalno ščitila vse druge pravice, ki iz njiju izhajajo.«
<idioterna> joj, finance so ratale leve!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABaLhtchYfA
<Seniorita> Be the Change You Want to See | Bernie Sanders - YouTube
<zdobbie> na ja, to je kolumna
<Seniorita> »Bernie, you're no longer walking alone. --------- ★ Join the political revolution at www.berniesanders.com ★ Connect with Bernie: Facebook → https://www.face...«
<zdobbie> pa Avbelj je Janso branu! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eTlxO8W_ho
<Seniorita> Matej Avbelj o zadevi Patria.mp4 - YouTube
<idioterna> ja sej to je ok
<idioterna> mislm, vsak loh bran kogar hoce
<zdobbie> te Finance so tko, business-oriented, zlo se pa na vsak bullshit obesijo
<zdobbie> kar ni slabo
<msev-> modrost dneva
<msev-> 27.maj top etapa gira
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> kes pa vcer bil?
<zdobbie> prek 44kmh so mel povprecek na gorski etapi
<idioterna> ja k jih je tolk na kupu
<msev-> sm gledou ja
<msev-> u živo clo
<msev-> nibali propadu
<msev-> seprav na google play music si loh daš gor nevem tok in tok tisoč svojih muzik da jih pol poslušaš, pa pol lah ubistvu zastonj streamaš, če kšne tuje muske nočš ane :)
<msev-> kaj pa pr spotifyju a tut loh kj zastonj
<msev-> aha pač reklame maš :D
<zdobbie> 'zastonj'
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km JV od Å MARIJ PRI JELÅ AH @25/05/2016 09:08:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+15.54+E
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT8F3oD2KLQ
<Seniorita> I am Human | Native Americans for Bernie Sanders - YouTube
<Seniorita> »All over this country, Native Americans have suffered far too much, and for far too long. They deserve our respect, and they deserve to have a voice, so that...«
<zdobbie> or I am dancer?
<CrazyLemon> you're a superstar
<dz0ny_> http://imgur.com/HtU1vhL
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev-> torej 2 programa k jih kompajlaš iz sourca, pa je en dependancy od drugega...A je kul če jih pač sam kompajlaš a jih morš na nek način linkat?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CJBuUwd0Os
<Seniorita> 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi - Official Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From Michael Bay comes 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi. Watch the official trailer, in theaters January 15th. http://ThirteenHoursMovie.com«
<yang> Vesel dan Mladosti !
<skyx> hvala enako ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FukTsKmXOo
<Seniorita> LOCUST Demo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The LOw-Cost Unmanned aerial vehicle Swarming Technology (LOCUST) is a prototype tube-launched UAV. The LOCUST program will make possible the launch of multi...«
<CrazyLemon> msev- neki zate http://hackaday.com/2016/03/01/color-tv-broadcasts-are-esp8266s-newest-trick/
<Seniorita> Color TV Broadcasts are ESP8266’s Newest Trick | Hackaday
<Seniorita> »The ESP8266 is well known as an incredibly small and cheap WiFi module. But the silicon behind that functionality is very powerful, far beyond its intended purpose. I've been hacking different uses ...«
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13230350_974824025969187_8302981562499995412_n.jpg?oh=b14558e0179e03cbbf45e3782da53287&oe=57C8967E
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Gandalfar> http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/5/25/11767134/xiaomi-mi-drone-release-date-price-specs-features
<Seniorita> Xiaomi unveils the Mi Drone, costing $460 for 4K video or $380 for 1080p | The Verge
<Seniorita> »One of China's most popular consumer electronics brands today launches its own take on one of the hottest categories in consumer tech: drones. Xiaomi's Mi Drone is a quadcopter with a 360-degree 4K...«
<Gandalfar> everyone gets a drone!
<lynxlynxlynx> :s
<yang> https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/45218/1138545/HT3eQIViGNHCrYn/13265901_10101840107536981_2303756829318012226_n.jpg
<Gandalfar> kisla smetana?
<slax0r> cool american flavor, saj pise
<CrazyLemon> Ker se mi z nalogo zelo mudi, me zanima, ali poznaš koga, ki bi znal in bi bil pripravljen narediti to nalogo? Seveda, bi tudi plačal.
<CrazyLemon> to so Å¡tudentje danes
<CrazyLemon> no če kdo želi se igrat z bashem za plačilo..pvt
<yang> ma dobro naloga, eni jim diplomo napisejo
<lynxlynxlynx> jst bi takoj, bash4lyf, samo ne če je za šolo
<CrazyLemon> lynx sj ti itak vedno vsakemu rešiš nalogo :D
<idioterna> kdo je pa marko bahor?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  kaj pa je naloga
<pitastrudl> let me see :D
<yang> idioterna: a ni to ta ki je kandidiral za evropskega sodnika al ?
<yang> danes so imeli intervju z njim po radiu
<yang> ah zgleda da je bil nekdo drug
<yang> Marko Bošnjak je ta sodnik...
<CrazyLemon> the brothers grimsby je lol :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, old news
<CrazyLemon> msev- ti si old news
<msev-> old but good
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> a tko se ti tolažiš.. ni slaba ideja.. tudi js se bom tko tolažu :>
<msev-> tega cnlohra že dolg "poznam"
<msev-> je mel že prej kšne zanimive klipe
<msev-> čeprov teli njegovi projekti nimajo neke praktične uporabe
<msev-> tut npr ethernet je naredu adapter za esp8266
<msev-> dons sm naredu 900m višincev peš :)
<msev-> brez težav nč musklfibra lahko stopnjujem na več :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<msev-> bogi konji so pa pomoje 3x opravl to pot k so pjačo gor v kočo nesl
<msev-> sam niso bli tok zadihani, zgleda majo ful kondicije :)
<matjaz> je že kdo poskusal laptop screen spreobrnit na priključek hdmi?
<msev-> zanimiv projekt matjaz
<msev-> me zanima če ti rata :D
<matjaz> en crknjen netbook mi doma leži, pa bi ga na rpi prkluču
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj je pa narobe?
<CrazyLemon> js mam tudi en "crknjen laptop"
<matjaz> ohišje je polomljeno
<CrazyLemon> pol ni crknjen
<CrazyLemon> dela
<matjaz> maš prav, ampak ga ne rabim in bi ga predelal v stensko sliko :D
<msev-> pomoje bi mogu to delat prek neta
<msev-> al pa če bi nevem ezcap dal na laptop mogoče
<msev-> sam nevem to bi blo prehard pomoje
<matjaz> huh? prek neta? why?
<msev-> da bi streamal iz rpi-ja na netbook
<CrazyLemon> kako boš pa mel sliko če ni na netu?!?!
<msev-> k pač povezat pomoje neboš mogu
<CrazyLemon> ffs matjaz no
<matjaz> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LCD-Controller-Board-DIY-Kit-RTD2270L-Driver-LVDS-Inverter-Turn-LCD-to-Monitor/110925504614?_trksid=p999999.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160323102634%26meid%3D13f71d51b70948c4a2fe6dc154112303%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D111115624120
<Seniorita> LCD Controller Board DIY Kit RTD2270L Driver LVDS Inverter Turn LCD to Monitor | eBay
<msev-> o kul
<msev-> a dela za un monitor
<matjaz> morm ofnat pa pogledat serijsko
<matjaz> bom že en controller najdu
<msev-> precej obeta
<msev-> sam nebo pa touch screen ane
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kok je že un touch screen display za rpi
<msev-> 81 eur
<msev-> velik ja
<msev-> a kdo ve kaj je prednost mapboxa
<CrazyLemon> da maš mapo v boxu?
<msev-> njam tale checkinstall je pa nice
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a si se ti registriral na ubuntu.si forum?
<matjaz> ne vem, če sem se, sem se dolgo nazaj
<matjaz> danes ziher ne
<msev-> a si kupu unga meleja
<msev-> matjaz
<matjaz> msev-: mele?
<msev-> un stick
<msev-> pc
<msev-> a nis bil ti tisti
<matjaz> nope
<msev-> aja sori
<msev-> ej guys..a takole komando sudo make LIBDIR=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu install ...bi pol s checkinstallom tkole napisov (in to opravu v uni mapi k je kompajlan program) - sudo checkinstall LIBDIR=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<msev-> ta libdir moram še najdt taprav za moj računalnik
<msev-> idioterna, zj sm pa js tut usposobu espeak-ng
<msev-> problem je blo da nism inštaliral pcaudiolib-a
<msev-> brb
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://github.com
<jabuk> https://github.com ni dosegljiva
<Seniorita> How people build software · GitHub
<Seniorita> »GitHub is where people build software. More than 14 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 35 million projects.«
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://www.github.com
<jabuk> https://www.github.com ni dosegljiva
<Seniorita> How people build software · GitHub
<Seniorita> »GitHub is where people build software. More than 14 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 35 million projects.«
<upd> .stran https://www.github.com
<jabuk> https://www.github.com ni dosegljiva
<Seniorita> How people build software · GitHub
<Seniorita> »GitHub is where people build software. More than 14 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 35 million projects.«
<upd> .vreme
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči in zjutraj bo pretežno jasno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 6 do 12 stopinj.
<jabuk> Jutri bo sončno, sredi dneva in popoldne bo v notranjosti Slovenije več spremenljive kopaste oblačnosti, nastale bodo krajevne plohe ali nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 23 do 27 stopinj C.
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-26
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od Å MARIJ PRI JELÅ AH @26/05/2016 03:46:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+15.56+E
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<napsy_> jutro
<napsy_> endomondo uporabla kdo tu?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon used to
<yang> You may have heard reports recently about a security issue involving LinkedIn.
<yang> What Happened?
<yang> On May 17, 2016, we became aware that data stolen from LinkedIn in 2012 was being made available online.
<napsy_> bummer
<zdobersek> omnomnomnomnom http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/poslanec-andrej-cus-nad-sds-obupal-tudi-zaradi-dzamije-418186
<Seniorita> Poslanec Andrej Čuš nad SDS obupal tudi zaradi džamije - siol.net
<Seniorita> »"Eden od razlogov za moj izstop iz SDS so dvojna merila stranke glede financiranja ljubljanske džamije in izvora denarja," je v današnjem pogovoru za Siol.net prvič priznal zdaj že nekdanji poslanec SDS Andrej Čuš. Kdo od članov SDS ima koristi od gradnje 30 milijonov evrov vrednega ljubljanskega projekta?«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxdqp3N_ymU
<Seniorita> Meet the queen of sh*tty robots - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Check out Simone's channel: https://www.youtube.com/simonegiertz We interviewed Simone Giertz about her love of building hilariously terrible robots, from a ...«
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu Å¡e vedno uporabljam endomondo..oziroma syncam stravo z endomondo
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ kaj te zanima
<zdobersek> y r u the way that u r
<CrazyLemon> thats a tough one
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: nic sam tko informativno me je zanimal ce kdo uporabla
<napsy_> js sm zdj zacel
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ lord tudi uporablja
<CrazyLemon> sky enkrat na 100 let se odloči za tek
<napsy_> :)
<napsy_> bomba vas bom mal befriendu :D
<zdobersek> teces?
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ linkaj profil
<napsy_> https://www.endomondo.com/profile/28521776
<Seniorita> Endomondo | Community based on free GPS tracking of sports
<Seniorita> »Endomondo is a sports community based on free real-time GPS tracking of running, cycling, etc. Bring your mobile on the track and get a complete training log!«
<zdobersek> teces :'/
<napsy_> mesanico sprehoda/teka mam
<zdobersek> pa rojstni datum mas objavljen
<napsy_> oh no
<CrazyLemon> pa sex maš tudi!
<zdobersek> get ready for the presents
<msev-> Lol
<msev-> A za aktivnost v appu
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> za rd
<napsy_> drugo leto bo 30ka, tak da se potrudite :D
<CrazyLemon> uu..chrome 51 je zunaj
<zdobersek> uu ...
<zdobersek> tole je uiber kul http://washingtonpost.com/pwa
<Seniorita> The Washington Post
<CrazyLemon> a pwa? kr kul ja
<CrazyLemon> https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-apps/
<Seniorita> Web  |  Google Developers
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa awesome https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-server-for-chrome/ofhbbkphhbklhfoeikjpcbhemlocgigb      no more apache!
<Seniorita> Web Server for Chrome - Chrome Web Store
<Seniorita> »A Web Server for Chrome, serves web pages from a local folder over the network, using HTTP. Runs offline.«
<zdobersek> ... python -m SimpleHTTPServer ?
<CrazyLemon> chrome doesnt do t hat
<CrazyLemon> that*
<zdobersek> NIH
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLKqwKn4fuQ range rovers are awesome
<Seniorita> Another road rage? Woman Detained for Smashing Her Range Rover on a Jaguar in SE China - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video shows a white Range Rover smashing on a Jaguar parked alongside road for six times, with each time harder than the last one. The crowds can be hea...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/4l1mzp/work_in_it_got_this_in_the_mail_today/
<Seniorita> Work in IT, got this in the mail today. : funny
<Seniorita> »6815 points and 4296 comments so far on reddit«
<zdobersek> "The woman driving the Range Rover, who fled the scene right after the Jaguar was confirmed to have been damaged, was later detained."
<zdobersek> gee, what took for it to be confirmed?
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WmoONmc11M cheap swiss watch
<Seniorita> Goldgena - First mechanical timepiece - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Discover it now and give us your opinion! Check on our website: www.goldgena-project.com Registered design Royalty-free music by audiolocks«
<msev-> ej LIBDIR=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu tole je za 64-bit, js mam pa 32-bit netbook kko bo zame pol to
<CrazyLemon> delis z 2
<CrazyLemon> pa bo lih prav
<msev-> i386-linux-gnu mam
<msev-> ha
<msev-> čak sam te mape nimam v usr/lib/
<msev-> ampak mam v lib/ samo
<msev-> a je kšna frka če nardim to mapo še v usr/lib/ pa da ni nč not
<msev-> oz ne sj je
<lynxlynxlynx> joj :)
<msev-> prav LIBDIR=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ not found
<msev-> wtf
<Gandalfar> msev-, kaj ti dleas ubistvu
<msev-> espeak-ng
<msev-> nov espeak
<msev-> nočm ga z makeom inštalirat ker nima make unistall nikjer ne vidm da bi mel
<msev-> tko da hočm inštalirat s checkinstallom
<msev-> k nardi deb package pa inštalira
<Gandalfar> v docker ga daj ;)
<msev-> in pol lah iz packagemanagerja inštaliraš
<Gandalfar> oz. chroot
<msev-> oz uninštaliraš
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Access Blocked Websites In Censored Regions With Lantern  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/BDzTVbJe-aQ/access-blocked-websites-in-censored.html
<msev-> to se mi zdi Å¡e bl zakomplicirano
<Gandalfar> od kje je pa ta link zdej prsu
<Gandalfar> msev-, a PPA-ja pa se noben ni naredu?
<msev-> nope
<Gandalfar> no kle je tvoja priloznost :)
<Gandalfar> https://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals#maint-guide
<msev-> uspešno sm s checkinstallom inštaliral dependancy za ta espeak-ng (ta pcaudiolib)
<Seniorita> Debian -- Debian Developers' Manuals
<CrazyLemon> docker is history..snaps are the future!
<Gandalfar> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<Seniorita> Debian New Maintainers' Guide
<Gandalfar> tole konkretno
<msev-> tko da dela iz command line-a
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Shotwelll Photo Manager Gets Updated, Here’s How To Install It on 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Z4EuzACiyD8/shotwell-photo-manager-update-0-23
<msev-> mogl bi delat s temu
<msev-> vrjetn je kj obvious k ne vidm :D
<dz0ny_> lol https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-hat-debuts-ansible-21-network-automation-containers-microsoft-windows-and-azure
<Seniorita> Red Hat Debuts Ansible 2.1, with Network Automation, Containers, Microsoft Windows, and Azure | Red Hat
<Seniorita> »Red Hat today announced the availability of Ansible 2.1, the latest version of the Ansible IT automation framework, which provides support for Microsoft Windows and Microsoft Azure, expands support for Docker-formatted Linux containers and fully integrates with networking automation.«
<dz0ny_> zdej kr za win tole razvijajo
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<dz0ny_> fuck linux and all
<CrazyLemon> go windows all the day?
<CrazyLemon> way*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> ne vem no, zgleda kot slaba praksa za redhat
<dz0ny_> tekmecu delajo orodja
<Gandalfar> cak RH je kupu ansible?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Gandalfar> cak kaj so pa snapi
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu stuff
<CrazyLemon> !g snappy snaps
<Seniorita> Snappy Snaps https://www.snappysnaps.co.uk/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu snappy snaps
<Seniorita> Snappy Ubuntu Core - Ubuntu developer portal https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<Gandalfar> hmm kul
<msev> var/tmp/tmp.fcIrYOECpk/installscript.sh: 4: /var/tmp/tmp.fcIrYOECpk/installscript.sh: LIBDIR=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu: not found
<msev-> tole napiše
<msev-> a kdo kj razbere iz tega
<msev-> :D
<yang> apt-file search i386-linux-gnu
<msev-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkinstall/+bug/815506 kle piše
<Seniorita> Bug #815506 “checkinstall fails to create directories” : Bugs : checkinstall package : Ubuntu
<msev-> yang, mapa obstaja
<msev-> If you ever happen to want to link against installed libraries
<msev-> in a given directory, LIBDIR, you must either use libtool, and
<msev-> specify the full pathname of the library, or use the `-LLIBDIR'
<msev-> flag during linking and do at least one of the following:
<msev->    - add LIBDIR to the `LD_LIBRARY_PATH' environment variable
<msev->      during execution
<msev->    - add LIBDIR to the `LD_RUN_PATH' environment variable
<msev->      during linking
<msev->    - use the `-Wl,-rpath -Wl,LIBDIR' linker flag
<msev->    - have your system administrator add LIBDIR to `/etc/ld.so.conf'
<msev-> ooops sorry
<msev-> nism vedu da bo tok newline-ov
<msev-> :D
<yang> imas "libtool" instaliran -?
<msev-> dunno
<yang> dpkg -l |grep libtool
<msev-> mam
<msev-> shizzle ma dizzle neznam uporabljat
<yang> jst bi ti vseeno predlagal da namesto checkinstall uporabis postopek izdelave .deb fajlov kot je napisano v debian manualih
<msev-> its complicated
<msev-> even more
<msev-> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhoRyd2CEVs
<Seniorita> How to build a simple Debian package (*.Deb) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Take a look at how to build a Debian package from a simple program or script, Debian packages (*.Deb) are easy to share, install and uninstall, they can also...«
<msev-> tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> a te moti samo manjko načina za izbris?
<msev-> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> a uporablja configure?
<msev-> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> --prefix=~/illdeletethislater
<lynxlynxlynx> aka namesti nekam drugam
<lynxlynxlynx> pol lahko enostavno zbrišeš
<msev-> ja a pa nebo fajlov kr scatteral naokol
<msev-> da bojo v različnih mapah :D
<lynxlynxlynx> vse pod prefixom
<lynxlynxlynx> briga tebe
<msev-> make-al sm že drgač
<msev-> pa drug prefix je
<msev-> sm takt uporabu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ https://github.com/ubuntu-si/arso-api/pull/2
<Seniorita> add cluster images by PeterTheOne · Pull Request #2 · ubuntu-si/arso-api · GitHub
<Seniorita> »arso-api - Arso potresi«
<CrazyLemon> kul je tale peter
<idioterna> lepe slikce je narisu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2016/04/22/the-carbon-footprint-of-tesla-manufacturing/#5b88c8e914d5
<Seniorita> Forbes Welcome
<Seniorita> »Forbes Welcome page -- Forbes is a global media company, focusing on business, investing, technology, entrepreneurship, leadership, and lifestyle.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Calendar Adds Drag and Drop Events  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZECJIZPNqxo/gnome-calendar-drag-drop-events
<upd> requirements: 4. if you are a sexy girl, we can pay extra
<upd> damn not a sexy girl
<idioterna> kje pa to pise
<CrazyLemon> dont be like that..i bet you are a really special girl
<upd> :D https://www.xbtfreelancer.com/prj/1470/make-a-video-with-our-already-written-text-get-01btc-per-video-repost5
<idioterna> zanimiv, bom dal link jobless sexy girl next door
<upd> heh
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a bos dal na arso.ubuntu.si :)?
<msev-> kaj pa tist indikator kje se vid nebo
<msev-> k je bil prejšnji PR
<msev-> kko to vidm
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Try This Improved Twitter Web App for Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0h1bbBbPrXk/improved-ubuntu-phone-twitter-web-app
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lahk prosim blaza da ustvari subdomain to je pa vse kar lahko :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lahko pa daš na ubuntu.si/arso :)
<dz0ny_> a ma cloudflare
<CrazyLemon> če boš maintaineal..če ne boš pa naj ostane tam kjer je :P
<dz0ny_> k drugace ne bo delal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne
<dz0ny_> k pol
<CrazyLemon> mislim ne vem..ampak glede na stanje sw na strežniku predvidevam da ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu.. bilo bi lepo če bi idioterna zdaj bil predcednik da vidim kakšne so možnosti za hosteanje ubuntu.si na lugosovi infrastrukturi :)
<CrazyLemon> ker enkrat konec poletja/jeseni bo forum update in trenutni sw ne ustreza zahtevam :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pomoje ti loh hehe d.o.o. sponzorira virtualko
<idioterna> tut ce nisi lugos
<CrazyLemon> a lugos nima nobene infrastrukture?
<CrazyLemon> aja..lugos zdaj gre na arnes al kam?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Varja.Kalisnik/photos/a.486625888035248.111450.116740741690433/1190782727619557/?type=3&theater
<Seniorita> Srčno si želim, da bi vas nagovorila, da... - Varja Kališnik - Delavnice | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Srčno si želim, da bi vas nagovorila, da naredite ta poskus. Avtor je Masaru Emoto, japonski raziskovalec, ki je fotografiral molekulsko strukturo vode,...«
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<Gandalfar> men oboje dost isto zgleda :)
<msev-> feature request za un arso map mam
<msev-> fajn bi blo če bi bli gor še layerji za radar, oblačnost in veter, ter mogoče še točo. pač iz tega triglav apija gor dani
<msev-> pa kšni kontrolerji za te layerje prižgat in ugašat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> to bi blo pol amaze
<CrazyLemon> msev- bodi kot peter in submit a PR :)
<msev-> teach me :D
<Gandalfar> a je angular app
<msev-> evo že neki novga zvedu :D
<msev-> kko to veš :D
<Gandalfar> msev-, ugibam
<msev-> :P yeah yeah
<msev-> now Mag Pi je zuni
<msev-> :D
<Gandalfar> a what?
<CrazyLemon> http://9gag.com/gag/arKQY8p
<Seniorita> This is epic - 9GAG
<Seniorita> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<Gandalfar> zakaj ima 9gag komentarje
<Gandalfar> I'll never understand
<msev-> hah
<msev-> hecno
<msev-> Gandalfar https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi-issues/MagPi46.pdf
<idioterna> a pine a64 je ze kdo probu
<msev-> nope
<msev-> js Å¡e rpi-ja nimam
<msev-> :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> ha
<CrazyLemon> https://podcrto.si/vabljeni-na-majsko-srecanje-open-data/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek  ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vem
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e Gandalfar bo tam!
<zdobersek> nemrem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek BUUU!
<zdobersek> sem v ESP
<CrazyLemon> ker izgovor ...
<zdobersek> tanartabuls
<zdobersek> how transparent of me
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxQfgDZ4WKY
<Seniorita> Iggy Pop - Azra ( cover by Jasmin ) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.banka-koper.si/O_Banki_Koper/Info_koticek/Sporocila_za_javnost?nid=1288
<Seniorita> Sporočila za javnost :: Banka Koper
<dz0ny_> https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/2016/05/26/beam-expansion-terminated-for-the-day/
<Seniorita> BEAM Expansion Terminated for the Day | Space Station
<dz0ny_> not working
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil zdaj enkrat live stream?
<dz0ny_> like 1min
<dz0ny_> pol so kenslal
<CrazyLemon> why no link?!?
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/Space_Station/status/735778794477256711?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Seniorita> Intl. Space Station auf Twitter: "In a week, the crew will set up sensors inside #BEAM to measure radiation, temperature, and debris over 2 years. https://t.co/87kJhLPTKP"
<zdobersek> A L I E N S
<dz0ny_> Sam F A U L T piše :)
<CrazyLemon> but WHOSE?!? js stavim na žana
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> k sm tist hacking humble bundle kupu
<zdobersek> in hodim zdej po tutorialih
<zdobersek> -> tutorial #4 finished
<msev-> hacker
<zdobersek> hekekekekekekekekekekekeker
<CrazyLemon> jp..definitivno vpliv .es folka
<msev-> lawl
<zdobersek> Norma haz the cake http://siol.net/media/img/1c/ff/52a150f5cd1e1d302a98.jpeg
<matjaz> y viva espana!
<zdobersek> sisisisisi
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBYC4f79iXc
<Seniorita> THAICOM 8 Hosted Webcast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket will deliver THAICOM 8, a commercial communications satellite for Thaicom, to a supersynchronous transfer orbit. Thaicom is one of A...«
<CrazyLemon> 13 hours the secret soldiers of benghazi..eden boljših filmov letos
<CrazyLemon> for me at least
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, to je ta Lone Survivor podobna scena ne? kolega razlagal, grem kupit
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp
<CrazyLemon> based on a true story
<CrazyLemon> čeprav..ne piše based ampak piše "this is a true story"
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 4.km JV od Å MARIJ PRI JELÅ AH @26/05/2016 22:20:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+15.55+E
<CrazyLemon> ALERT ALERT ALERT: INSURGENCY UPDATE! 750MB!
<CrazyLemon> ena nova mapa..pa day of infamy 5 novih map
<Gandalfar> damn you
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar for what
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/games/insurgency/announcements/detail/840298364454156863
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Insurgency
<Seniorita> »Insurgency - Take to the streets for intense close quarters combat, where a team's survival depends upon securing crucial strongholds and destroying enemy supply in this multiplayer and cooperative Source Engine based experience. The follow-up game to the award-winning Source mod, Insurgency is highly competitive and unforgivingly lethal, striking a balance between one-life gameplay and prolonged action.Features Over 40 weapons with numerous attac
<Gandalfar> spet sem pomislu da bi nazaj instaliral spil :)
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/games/insurgency/announcements/detail/840298364454170479
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Insurgency
<Seniorita> »Insurgency - Take to the streets for intense close quarters combat, where a team's survival depends upon securing crucial strongholds and destroying enemy supply in this multiplayer and cooperative Source Engine based experience. The follow-up game to the award-winning Source mod, Insurgency is highly competitive and unforgivingly lethal, striking a balance between one-life gameplay and prolonged action.Features Over 40 weapons with numerous attac
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar večkrat ponoviš "stran slabe misli"
<CrazyLemon> pa te hitro mine..10mins tops
<CrazyLemon> HTML MOTDs have been disabled due to player feedback. - best effin update ever!
<Gandalfar> ja bo treba ja
<lowkey> Tle kdo ze delal clean install 16.04 ?
<CrazyLemon> sam upgrade..enkrat z 14.04 enkrat z 15.10
<lowkey> installer je sjeban
<lowkey> zdajle sem 3h zgubil za workaround kako naredit full disk encryption na LVMju, ce hoces imeti svoj razpored particij
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-27
<upd_> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo zjasnilo, zjutraj bo pretežno jasno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 8 do 14 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo sončno, čez dan bo zapihal veter južnih in zahodnih smeri. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 24 do 28 stopinj C.
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> BUENOS DIAS NSA
<zdobersek> .gif dis gon b good
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/dnP2VxYVlW2NW/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/BernieSanders/status/735915713404260352
<Seniorita> Bernie Sanders auf Twitter: "I am delighted that @realDonaldTrump has agreed to debate. Let’s do it in the biggest stadium possible."
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/google-wins-trial-against-oracle-as-jury-finds-android-is-fair-use/
<Seniorita> Google beats Oracle—Android makes “fair use” of Java APIs | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Oracle has spent many millions trying to get a chunk of Android, to no avail.«
<dz0ny_> expires soon http://i.imgur.com/fOvhpIS.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to majo pri gigasparku čez
<CrazyLemon> oziroma blaž zrihta
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/stupid_birds.m4a
<CrazyLemon> in tko cel dan
<Gandalfar> a v dzungli zivis :)
<CrazyLemon> filipini
<CrazyLemon> j/k :)
<msev-> https://www.triglav.si/TriglavVreme/ kko pol kle vidm kko ta api uporabm :)
<Seniorita> Triglav Alarm API
<msev-> recimo da mam neko mapo
<msev-> pa da hočm overlayat the podatke o padavinah pa to :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- nism prepričan da ti veš kaj api je :) api ti ne bo ničesar overlayal :)
<msev-> ok :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://www.triglav.si/TriglavVreme/cached/maps/si0zm/201605270830_ANL.png tole dobiš z apija..zdj pa ti moraš to postavit v tapravi položaj na svoji mapi :)
<CrazyLemon> api ti sicer prijazno še prispeva nekaj koordinat ki jih lahko uporabiš da lažje overlayaš
<msev-> dang
<msev-> bom počakal da bo dzony to na arsotu dal :D
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da boš kar dolgo čakal :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem čemu bi to dal na arsota če obstaja .radar in imaš in mapo in padavine :)
<msev-> to je res
<msev-> sam tko da maš vse na enem :D
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon
<msev-> kle k so opisane te zadeve
<msev-> piše GET /weatherMaps
<msev-> npr
<CrazyLemon> ja?
<msev-> seprav kko pol zgleda http get request...a more bit v requestu notr že json k določa parametre, kle spodj k piše pod Model Schema
<msev-> aha že vidm request url npr
<CrazyLemon> msev- klikni index..nato klikni Try it out!
<msev-> aaa vidm
<msev-> posamezne pokrajine da ubistvu
<CrazyLemon> spodaj imaš response ki ga dobiš z request url-ja
<msev-> ja
<msev-> sm vidu
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ej msev-
<msev-> aveš kaj je prednost tega triglav radarja
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<msev-> da lahko zumiraš not v kraje k maš spodj google maps
<CrazyLemon> ampak sm prepričan da mi boš povedal
<msev-> pa pol bl natančn vidš kko se dež premika
<msev-> oz kje je že dež
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekG7DewmJdo
<Seniorita> EMERGENCY (REMI GAILLARD) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ma nouvelle vidéo c'est comme un suppositoire, elle rentrera dans les annales. My new video is like a suppository, it will enter the annals. Mi nuevo video e...«
<Gandalfar> msev-, ja sprogramiraj :)
<msev-> evo že sprobavam
<msev-> da kličem api pa dobim nazaj
<msev-> ampak zj bom najprej kšne številke obdeloval
<msev-> une zadeve s fotkam to je advanced
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13305141_10154790167654881_830863965711006915_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> boge čebele
<msev-> boge
<msev-> ka pa so te Types
<msev-> zakaj warningTypes
<msev-> če maš warnings
<CrazyLemon> msev- prašaj na info @ triglav.si :)
<msev-> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a mi plz pomagaš kko konfigurirat dashboardLocations
<msev-> k hoče userId pa currentLocationId
<CrazyLemon> kdo hoče? povej mu da ne daš!
<msev-> locationid sm najdu
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj ustvari Å¡e uporabnika
<msev-> yes ratal he
<msev-> je
<msev-> tnx
<CrazyLemon> upam da zdaj ne boš ustvaril 1000 uporabnikov med testiranjem :)
<msev-> nope
<msev-> 2
<msev-> en je crazylemonhatestriglav
<msev-> se hecam
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Color Picker Picker  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/B2P4fePrJ40/color-picker-tool-linux
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.3°C @27.05.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severozahodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:08, Kulminacija: 11:03:44, Sončni zahod: 18:43:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 19min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 24.8°C @27.05.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severozahodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:52, Kulminacija: 11:04:11, Sončni zahod: 18:43:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 21.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 19.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 21.1°C
<CrazyLemon> wat..a že 21
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/moskega-na-straniscu-pricakalo-kacje-presenecenje/394130
<Seniorita> Moškega na stranišču pričakalo kačje presenečenje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Moškega je med opravljanjem potrebe presenetil 3.3-metrski piton, ki se je zagnal v njegov penis. Čeprav je izgubil precej krvi, je imel srečo in zdaj v eni izmed tajskih bolnišnic uspešno okreva.«
<dz0ny_> danes žge kot svina
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meet ‘Pick’, A simple Color Picker Tool for the Linux Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/B2P4fePrJ40/color-picker-tool-linux
<msev-> holy shizzle
<msev-> dvoboj pitonov
<msev-> ke tuki https://github.com/espeak-ng/espeak-ng vidm če ma implementiran make uninstall?
<Seniorita> GitHub - espeak-ng/espeak-ng: eSpeak fork providing significant changes and improvements to the upstream eSpeak project
<Seniorita> »espeak-ng - eSpeak fork providing significant changes and improvements to the upstream eSpeak project«
<idioterna> v Makefile
<CrazyLemon> well that cant be true..coz that makes sense!
<idioterna> mora bit vrstica k se zacne z uninstall:
<msev-> https://github.com/espeak-ng/espeak-ng/blob/master/Makefile.am
<msev-> najdu sm
<Seniorita> espeak-ng/Makefile.am at master · espeak-ng/espeak-ng · GitHub
<Seniorita> »espeak-ng - eSpeak fork providing significant changes and improvements to the upstream eSpeak project«
<msev-> uninstall-hook
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<msev-> zgleda da pol ma ane
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zakon
<CrazyLemon> .gif slow clap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/6fwH2xEvSvbUY/giphy.gif
<msev-> sj spet sm prehitr prašov
<msev-> k sm že vmes šou gledat v makefile
<msev-> meh
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> dejstvo je da nisi niti pogledal seznam datotek
<msev-> sm sm
<msev-> sam prej sm že prašal nesmem :D
<msev-> moram zmerm prej pogledat k prašam :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..moraš 2x pogledat.. ker vem da če ti enkrat pogledaš da je enako kot da ne bi pogledal :D
<msev-> :P true dat
<idioterna> that explains a lot
<idioterna> a gremo surgat
<CrazyLemon> too hot
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a si updejtal insurgency?
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> no..pol te najprej čaka updejt
<CrazyLemon> nova mapa je
<idioterna> mam cajt i guess
<msev-> a je huda mapa
<CrazyLemon> čist huda!
<msev-> amaze
<idioterna> sej bi selfija naredu pa nism decent
<CrazyLemon> ne tko govorit no..ti si čist decent
<idioterna> ja gate sm dol dal k je vroce
<idioterna> pa lezim v viseci mrezi pa muziko sucem
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27.5°C @27.05.2016 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% jugozahodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:11, Kulminacija: 11:00:38, Sončni zahod: 18:42:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 22min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ni tko hudo no
<idioterna> ce je plus je vroce
<msev-> lol
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon prej si reku da kao te slike od triglav api-ja majo napisan nekje na kere koordinate se centrirajo
<msev-> kaj pa un k so kao cela slovenija?
<msev-> kko pa tm veš
<msev-> (npr. vreme)
<CrazyLemon> msev- ker un?
<msev-> mislm ne vreme
<msev-> veter
<msev-> npr
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem..preglej api
<CrazyLemon> al misliš da js vem cel triglav api na pamet :)
<msev-> ti si walking reference :D
<msev-> za triglav api :)
<CrazyLemon> niti ne..js sm včasih kind enough da pregledam..ampak samo včasih :>
<CrazyLemon> msev- glede na to da je v enakem jsonu kot padavine bi dejal da uporabiš enake koordinate za meje slike
<CrazyLemon> torej bounding box je enak
<msev-> aaa vidm
<msev-> aha sj zgleda so pol vse te slike čez celo slovenijo kao
<msev-> uni numerični podatki so pa tko deljeni
<msev-> po posameznih regijah
<CrazyLemon> js imaš app..odpri pa preveri
<msev-> jp
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_uO_ERzWEkXcf9GdQKHRLwHF4Vbll2CTZRxWuQpC8kqDxBAk8du9qBfuGyABFqKlQVno=h900-rw
<CrazyLemon> malo več kot samo .si
<CrazyLemon> Matthai_ dobu pc stick? :)
<Matthai_> CrazyLemon, v carinskem postopku je trenutno...
<CrazyLemon> Matthai_ ojej..torej +20+€ ?
<Matthai_> verjetno
<Matthai_> v trackingu piše da je na carini
<msev-> ej, ker bo zmagal pol giro chavez nibali al nizozemc :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Min Is a Minimal, Open-Source Web Browser for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OxXraXWeLIQ/minimal-web-browser-linux
<metalcamp> uporablja kdo elementaryos na dnevni bazi?
<msev-> no such hipsters here
<msev-> D
<msev-> mogoče Gandalfar k ma rd MacOS
<msev-> <div id="map" style="height: 1000px"></div> kko se tuki na praviln način dopiše še width
<CrazyLemon> msev- ..1000px; width = 500px;"
<msev-> tnx lemme try
<msev-> darn ne dela - lej tuki - http://pastebin.com/ZSQrnJ4r
<Seniorita> <link rel="stylesheet" href="http://cdn.leafletjs.com/leaflet/v0.7.7/leaflet.css - Pastebin.com
<msev-> aja že vem kaj je narobe
<msev-> oz ne
<CrazyLemon> ja..width: 500px je
<CrazyLemon> ne =
<msev-> kaj
<CrazyLemon> pri widthu ni =
<CrazyLemon> ampak je width: 500px;
<CrazyLemon> to je tvoj copy paste :D
<msev-> aja
<msev-> lol
<msev-> thanks
<msev-> nope
<msev-> noče it izven kartice
<msev-> evo ratal je
<msev-> zj je pa Å¡u
<msev-> še neki te moram prašat
<msev-> kko tist prejšnji pastebin zmešam s temule http://pastebin.com/xv83SLm0
<Seniorita> <!DOCTYPE html> <html> <head> <style> body { background-color: rgb(230, - Pastebin.com
<msev-> ratal mi je
<msev-> ni treba
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/novice/drzava-za-prvotno-nacrtovano-traso-hitre-ceste-istrski-zupani-za-alternativno/394156
<Seniorita> Država za prvotno načrtovano traso hitre ceste, istrski župani za alternativno | Radio Koper
<Seniorita> »Minister Peter Gašperšič je v Kopru napovedal, da bodo v 30 dneh proučili, ali bi lahko hitra cesta potekala skozi predor pod Baredi, ki jo podpirajo župani iz Slovenske Istre.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..2020 komaj začetek
<msev-> .weatherRegionsList :nth-child(1) .highTemperature zakaj mi z JSONSelectom ne rata izbrat samo prve vrednosti - triglav api dashboard country
<CrazyLemon> kaj je to..to mi zgleda kot css
<msev-> http://jsonselect.org/#tryit
<Seniorita> JSONSelect
<msev-> dobr ane tole
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne :>
<msev-> pol pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ti uporabljaš cutting edge
<CrazyLemon> sw
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBYC4f79iXc
<Seniorita> THAICOM 8 Hosted Webcast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket will deliver THAICOM 8, a commercial communications satellite for Thaicom, to a supersynchronous transfer orbit. Thaicom is one of A...«
<CrazyLemon> če vas zanima spacex
<msev-> a to gre ta spacex
<msev-> zj  v vesolje
<msev-> dol je vrgu neki
<msev-> evo ključn trenutk
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..ključni trenutek bo landing
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<msev-> https://echosim.io/welcome?next=%2F
<Seniorita> Alexa Skill Testing Tool - Welcome
<msev-> a so dal vn že satelit
<CrazyLemon> success!
<CrazyLemon> carji
<msev-> a prov na ladjo bojo pristal
<msev-> kašni carji
<msev-> da tok natančn pristaneš
<CrazyLemon> so že..pa ni ladja ampak barge
<msev-> ka si ja nor
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kko loh tok natančn no
<msev-> to je fejk :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ta Musk je car
<Matthai_> msev-, pa tisti splav se je kar precej zibal
<Matthai_> in so rekli, da bi se lahko še ene 3x tolk, pa bi vseeno uspešno pristali
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič so bili kr huge valovi pa je tudi uspešno pristal
<msev-> Evo satelit
<msev-> Nevem zakaj niso preklopl ze mal prej
<msev-> Video feeda
<yang> heh ka jso africani razturili drugo godbo
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-28
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jEz03Z8azc
<Seniorita> First-stage landing | Onboard camera - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sped up video of the Falcon 9 first-stage landing during the THAICOM 8 mission on May 27, 2016. More info: http://www.spacex.com/news/2016/05/27/thaicom-8-mi...«
<yang> to je pohitren video
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl sped up
<CrazyLemon> danes pa je bila prijetna vožnja!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.6°C @28.05.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severozahodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:25, Kulminacija: 11:03:51, Sončni zahod: 18:44:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 20min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tole je broken
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 25.2°C @28.05.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% severozahodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:09, Kulminacija: 11:04:19, Sončni zahod: 18:44:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 20min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tale je tudi broken..27° je
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 26.2°C @28.05.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% vzhodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:41, Kulminacija: 11:02:05, Sončni zahod: 18:45:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 26min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km  J od TREBNJEGA @28/05/2016 15:48:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.03+E
<yang> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/librem-2-in-1-tablet-that-does-not-track-you#/
<Seniorita> Librem 2-in-1 Tablet that Does Not Track You | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »An 11 2-in-1 detachable laptop/tablet designed to protect your security, privacy, and freedom.«
<CrazyLemon> tablet that does not track you..while everyone else tracks you on your every step
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči matthai https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cji5v7tUkAA8wkn.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> skyx_ fix your damn internet connection :)
<dretnx> Kako je z PHP programerji, tisti ki delate v Sloveniji, ali morate večinoma obvladati hkrati programiranje in oblikovanje/design ?
<skyx_> lp
<msev-> kdo bi si mislu da bo nibali zmagal :D
<CrazyLemon> nibali si niti ni zaslužu zmage
<msev-> a zato k so mu pomagal :D
<msev-> kao
<msev-> a zakaj
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je nibali ahole
<msev-> zakaj
<msev-> a odnos do novinarjev a kko?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mora obstajat razlog da je nekdo ahole?
<msev-> ja pač obnašat se mora tko
<msev-> da je nadut
<msev-> al pa da mu vsi ostali pomagajo do zmage :P
<msev-> mislm da je lepo naredu k je šu do staršev od chaveza
<msev-> in se je "opraviču" da ga je pramagal :D
<msev-> zakaj je ahole no?
<dz0ny_> date beam zgleda bogi https://twitter.com/Space_Station/status/736611940995321857
<Seniorita> Intl. Space Station auf Twitter: "15 air pulses lasting 56 seconds increase #BEAM size to 37" length x 119" diameter. Pressurization at 68" length. https://t.co/BEjVIvpP2g"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#public
<Seniorita> NASA Television | NASA
<Seniorita> »NASA Television provides live coverage of launches, spacewalks and other mission events, as well as the latest news briefings, video files, and the This Week @NASA report.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ priporočaš kak film? :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- tole je zate http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/28/rufus-cuff-hands-on/
<Seniorita> Meet the wearable tablet you might use at your next job
<Seniorita> »Forget smartwatches. The Rufus Cuff is big enough to also replace your phone.«
<idioterna> 163km today
<idioterna> bl slow k sm mel tezk ruzak, ampak kr visok
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/pokosit-vinograd.png
<CrazyLemon> kul temperatura
<CrazyLemon> pa kul tudi povprecna
<CrazyLemon> za to razdaljo :)
<idioterna> ma ponavad rabim eno uro manj
<idioterna> sam sem mogu nest superge pa trenirko k sm kosil
<idioterna> z uno ropotuljo na laks
<idioterna> pa ni pametno met golih nog
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nč ni
<idioterna> se sreca, ker me je valda od mame tip po nogi pokosil
<idioterna> ko mi je kazal kako se przge
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> ampak mam sam mal rdec, ker sm mel debelo trenirko :)
<idioterna> evo sm sliku
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ gledal 13 hours?
<idioterna> nc, baje so palacinke
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> mmm..nutella
<CrazyLemon> tale beam poka kot popcorn
<msev-> CrazyLemon, to si lahko 3d printenem
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/so-totally-comfy.jpg
<CrazyLemon> msev- no you cant
<msev-> sam nosilec za fon
<msev-> :D
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 12.km SZ od BREGINJA @28/05/2016 23:15:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.3+E
<pitastrudl> http://www.primorske.si/2016/05/28/40-let-po-rusilnem-potresu-v-Breginju-danes-reseva
<Seniorita> 40 let po rušilnem potresu v Breginju danes reševalna vaja ob potresu - Primorske Novice
<Seniorita> »Ob 40. obletnici rušilnega potresa v zahodnem delu Slovenije so danes v Breginju pripravili reševalno vajo. Scenarij vaje je predvideval, da je Breginj in okoliške kraje danes okrog 8. ure ponovno stresel močan potres, ki je močno poškodoval predvsem starejše stavbe, pod katerimi je bilo ujetih več ponesrečenih domačinov.«
<pitastrudl> coincidince?!?!?!
<pitastrudl> jabuk illuminati confirmed
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-29
<yang> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/kako-se-za-ponoven-vzpon-borijo-nekoc-zelo-uspesne-slovenske-znamke-418370
<Seniorita> Kako se za ponoven vzpon borijo nekoč zelo uspešne slovenske znamke - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Gorenje bo v sodelovanju z družbo BTC odkupilo in oživilo eno izmed še vedno najbolj prepoznavnih blagovnih znamk Rog in z njo tudi legendarno kolo pony. Preverili smo, kako je z nekaterimi drugimi uspešnimi oživitvami še vedno prepoznavnih neaktivnih blagovnih znamk.«
<yang> Kaksnega ROGa bi se pa splacal kupit
<msev-> CrazyLemon, commmit message pr arso-apiju hahaha
<msev-> yang, a je blog že na carini :D
<yang> ne
<idioterna> koncno bos loh avto prodal
<idioterna> pony je lih zate
<idioterna> zihr bojo tut elektricne prodajal, pelerino ti pa tut js loh posodm ce rabs
<yang> idioterna: http://jp.si/bicikelj2.png
<idioterna> evald flisar je retarded
<idioterna> problem ljubljane so avtomobili, ki zasedejo 98% prometnih povrsin
<idioterna> za potrebe manj kot 30% prebivalcev
<yang> tvoj gnev napram avtomobilistom je nerealen
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> osnovan je na podatkih, ki so javni in jih lahko preveris
<idioterna> tebi se sicer ne zdi nic posebnega da za tvoje udobje umre vec sto ljudi na leto
<idioterna> meni se zdi pa to absurdno
<idioterna> mava pac razlicne vrednote
<yang> ljubljana sploh ni ponudila nobene alternative avtomobilistom, ko so zaprli mestno jedro, niti ene od glavnih ulic niso razsirili
<yang> vse se samo drenja tam cez tivolsko in masarykovo zdaj
<idioterna> nazadnje ko sem gledal je bil manj kot 0.1% avtomobilistov dejansko invalidov, ki ne morejo hodit
<idioterna> tko da alternativo vsekakor imate
<idioterna> sam prevec leni ste, da bi jo uporabili
<idioterna> taki pac ste
<idioterna> nesposobni, leni, nesramni, arogantni
<idioterna> skoda, pa tolk visja kvaliteta zivljenja bi bla v mestu
<idioterna> ce se vi ne bi vztrajno basal not
<idioterna> pol pa jamrate nad mladino da skos za racunalniki sedi
<idioterna> ce so pa ulice smrtno nevarne
<yang> haha
<idioterna> ja nc haha
<idioterna> ko smo bli mi mejhni ulce niso zgledale tko da sta oba plocnika cist zaparkirana
<idioterna> vmes pa dirkajo 30-50
<idioterna> otroc nimajo kej delat v takem
<idioterna> vcasih so ble pa ulce polne otrok, pa ce je ze kdo prsu z avtom je su pocas
<idioterna> ker je vedu da so povsod otroc
<idioterna> no sej otrok vas vecina itak nima, tko da je cist logicno da pol postanete se naziji
<idioterna> k se bojite da nas bodo preplavl tisti k majo otroke
<idioterna> pa se z riksami se bojo vozil namest z avtomobili, tko da super
<yang> mislim da so bolj nevarni kolesarji k dirkajo po plocnikih, sej pesci so na plocnikih ne pa na cesti
<idioterna> na podlagi cesa pa to mislis?
<idioterna> na podlagi podatkov ocitno ne, ker podatki jasno kazejo, da avtomobilisti pobijete precej vec kot 100 ljudi vsako leto direktno
<yang> jst bi uvedel obvezni CPP za kolesarje in jih ostro kaznoval tiste ki se vozijo brez izpita, pa ne to tak CPP k ga opravis po enournem tecaju ampak un tazaresen kot ga imajo avtomobilisti
<idioterna> pa se s poslabsanjem kvalitete zraka povzrocite prezgodnjo smrt vec kot 200 ljudi na leto
<idioterna> ja, in avtomobilisti bi se vedno pobili vec kot 300 ljudi vsako leto
<idioterna> kolesarji pa se vedno 0-1
<idioterna> ogromno bi naredil za promet, se strinjam
<idioterna> bistvena razlika!
<yang> mene je ze en bedak prehitel s kolesom  brez da bi nakazal da je za mano, da sem potem v grmovje pikiral
<idioterna> si si ze s cim zasluzu
<idioterna> to je karma
<idioterna> to je zato k mi nisi releasal hlod.net domene, ko sm te prosu!
<yang> hahaha
<idioterna> k mi kolesarji drzimo skupaj.
<idioterna> sm poslal okroznico vsem kolesarjem
<idioterna> ce vidjo enga k je registriru hlod.net
<yang> kaj pa mas take domene, k jih ne obnovis
<idioterna> da nej ga kr v grmovje zvrnejo
<idioterna> ti bi mi jo mogu sam transferat
<idioterna> pa nis hotu.
<idioterna> sm mogu pocakat da je potekla
<idioterna> nc, sibam ksnga voznika motornih vozil v grmovje zvrnt
<idioterna> srecno
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl>  (ง ͠ ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง ᴛᴏ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ, ᴏʀ ɴᴏᴛ ᴛᴏ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ (ง ͠ ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> če še kdo nima insurgencyja je sedaj spet sale.. 2.24€ per insurgency!
<CrazyLemon> https://amp.twimg.com/v/5492172c-c5d7-4cb6-8b1d-2576f5a24d50
<Seniorita> BEAM Expansion Time Lapse
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Živali na cesti močno ovirajo promet na štajerski avtocesti med priključkoma Sl. Bistrica-jug in Sl. Bistrica-sever, koze.
<CrazyLemon> koze! :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Pmxkcd Is a Simple XKCD Comic Viewer for the Linux Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MSMsfVgqmn0/xkcd-web-comic-viewer-linux-desktop
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> ker engine se je pol dobr naučit, ta JSONSelect je tak u izi sam mi ne rata, pol mam še na izbiro JSONPath, jq pa json-select
<CrazyLemon> 'tak u izi sam mi ne rata'
<idioterna> dobr mi je ratal tole
<pitastrudl> ja lepo ane
<idioterna> ja cak evo prec
<idioterna> pitastrudl: evo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/rain-race
<idioterna> also metadata
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/rain-race.png
<sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  ja lepo
<pitastrudl> se je usulo v lj?
<pitastrudl> tukaj na obali je malo zapadalo pa se že skoraj posušilo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ja tle je zacel lih k sm dam prletu
<idioterna> pa zdej se pada
<idioterna> vmes je mal nehal ze
<pitastrudl> aha
<idioterna> doma sm pogledu radar pa vidu da mam lih za glih cajt
<idioterna> in sm gonu k utrgan gor
<idioterna> in en je nasprot dol prgonu "DZ BO!"
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> sm reku VEM
<yang> http://jakaparker.blogspot.com/
<Seniorita> Lens Stories
<CrazyLemon> skyx___ kaj je s tem tvojim internetom je bela cesta?
<CrazyLemon> ali je to mac ki suxa
<yang> msev-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X27-2WDIZR0
<Seniorita> 4 WAYS TO TAKE DOWN ILLEGAL DRONES - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How do you take down an illegal drone? Here are 4 Insane ways.... Links Battelle Drone Defender http://www.battelle.org/our-work/national-security/tactical-s...«
<skyx___> o jej
<skyx___> skos me dol mece in to sam na freenode
<yang> Buvi Sarajlija http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/glasba/sarajevo-ima-najvecjo-stensko-poslikavo-davida-bowieja-na-svetu/394269
<Seniorita> Sarajevo ima največjo stensko poslikavo Davida Bowieja na svetu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Slavna stenska poslikava v Brixtonu, s katero so se Londončani poklonili Davidu Bowieju, še zdaleč ni edini tovrstni spomenik umrlemu glasbeniku. Včeraj so svojo poslikavo razkrili tudi Sarajevčani.«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> yay..nevihta
<jabuk> M 2 > 21.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @29/05/2016 20:29:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.69+E
<BigWhale> Teli k so delal Stellaris so kr kul.
<BigWhale> Ful ene par takih crazy zadev se dogaja.
<BigWhale> Na enem planetu sem mel celo populacijo totalno zadeto z eno rastlino. :D
<BigWhale> Sem mogu military government vzpostavit za neki cajta :D
<CrazyLemon> dictator
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/tmux/tmux/issues/428
<Seniorita> [RFE] add a way to run in a new systemd scope automatically · Issue #428 · tmux/tmux · GitHub
<Seniorita> »tmux source code«
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-22
<dz0ny> Crazlemon Check out Manca Korelc (@mancakorelc): https://twitter.com/mancakorelc?s=09
<zdobbie> Check it out, No perverino tho
<zdobbie> inb4 "Followed by @ubuntusi"
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<speed-> jouo
<slax0r> pondelek \o/
<speed-> :'(
<speed-> se 2x vstanem
<speed-> pa sem fraj! :D
<sasa84> jutro slax0r !!!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zdobbie: wiiiiii
<sasa84> :D
<zdobbie> waaaaaaa
<zdobbie> :O
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico ... slax0r ti tud?
<zdobbie> ne
<matjaz> GUESS WHAT
<matjaz> MONDAI BOIZ
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/1IJkOy2.gifv
<jabuk> Mosquito Burgers from Africa
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15.6°C @22.05.2017 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:23:39, Kulminacija: 13:00:05, Sončni zahod: 20:36:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 12min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro sasa84
<slax0r> sem v soboto prvic kosil svojo parcelo ^^
<slax0r> pozabil soncno kremo seveda
<slax0r> pecen ko rak
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ooh..you like manca too?!? :>
<sasa84> slax0r: jaz sem zadnjoč krompir plela... rdeča do konca rokava kratke majce :P
<sasa84> slax0r: a maš dost za pokosit?
<slax0r> 600m2
<slax0r> pa 2x sem moral
<slax0r> ker je bila trava previsoka ze
<slax0r> tako da sem najprej z najvisjo nastavitvijo na kosilnici, potem pa se z spusceno
<sasa84> luštno!
<sasa84> najprej na 7,pol pa na 3
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r> na 3 ni slo
<slax0r> tako da je slo na 4 :P
<sasa84> a maš kusquarno? :P
<sasa84> hus*
<slax0r> ne, ne vem kaj je sploh za masine
<slax0r> ni moja niti
<slax0r> nimam kam dat se svoje
<zdobbie> pole mas samo 600m2?
<zdobbie> nisi se tamale zraven vzel?
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> moram jt
<zdobbie> ponedeljkajte se naprej
<yang> Happy Bitcoin Pizza day !
<sasa84> papa zdobbie
<sasa84> am.. pizza?? :D
<slax0r> yes plz
<speed-> slax0r si ti ziher, da nisi se sosedu pokoso? :D
<slax0r> nisem
<slax0r> Ö=
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1888.57, low: 1769.29, high: 1905.41, bid: 1884.10, ask: 1886.35
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> se kar raste
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> saj pomoje bo pocasi kreshal
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> glih takrat ko me bo zrajcalo da nalozim nekaj
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ehh
<speed-> ko pade pod jurja
<speed-> te
<speed-> :D
<msev-> če hočm google assistanta na huawei p10 morm kaj nardit?
<msev-> zamenat jezik iz slovenščine v angleščino?
<zdobbie> Mond-eyyyy
<zdobbie> .yt the office eeyyyyy
<jabuk> Office tour📚💹 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOhT6Vn_Vbo
<zdobbie>  /r/DeepIntoYouTube
<zdobbie> this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgUAQRHZ86M
<slax0r> zdobbie: da, 600 sem vzel
<metalcamp> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> msev- kdo pa pravi da je google assistant na voljo za huawei p10?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/neilstudd/status/866254085439332352
<jabuk> Neil Studd on Twitter: "Umm... hey internet? You know what's not a great password manager? A public @trello board. @troyhunt https://t.co/pZA9kDWHC2"
<msev-> nevem CrazyLemon po defaultu ni naštiman
<msev-> mislm una fora da k swipneš v levo tko k pr nexusih al pa samsungih
<msev-> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> msev- tisto ni google assistant..tisto je google now
<CrazyLemon> in za tisto moraš inštalirat google/pixel launcher
<msev-> aja
<zdobbie> this ain't no Tinder
<msev-> ka pa je fora asistenta :D
<slax0r> da asistira
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/volunteers-tailor-ubuntu-linux-uk%E2%80%99s-health-service?platform=hootsuite
<jabuk> Volunteers tailor Ubuntu Linux to UK’s health service | Joinup
<speed-> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ruter prisel
<speed-> ce to ne podaljsa interneta za 2-3 metre, jutri ne berite crne kronike :D
<CrazyLemon> 1900ac?
<speed-> acs
<slax0r> bos ga dal v osmrtnice?
<sasa84> jaz imam unga linksysa wrt54gl že... huh!
<msev-> speed-, a maš možnost zamenjat antene na routerju
<msev-> loh si daš patch anteno gor če ne bo šlo drugač
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti maš tudi mojega wrt54gl :p
<msev-> zakaj na Gorenjskem ni nobene merilne postaje za kakovost zraka
<msev-> sam na Krvavcu je
<speed-> msev- itak
<speed-> samo zakaj bi
<speed-> :D
<msev-> ka pa spodj v dolini nj pa pocrkamo a kaj
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp> msev-: ker ni zastonj?
<speed-> zdaj mam na routerju
<speed-> pol metersko anteno
<msev-> a kao una k je v LJ Bežigrad je kao close enough
<speed-> pa lovi isto ko 10cm
<speed-> :D
<msev-> speed-, to je Å¡it
<msev-> morš dat usmerjeno anteno gor
<msev-> zihr ma več anten, eno daš pač usmerjeno gor
<msev-> in jo usmerš ke k hočš podaljšat range in zmanjšat rage :D
<msev-> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Directional-WiFi-802-11bgn-7dBi-High-Gain-Patch-Directional-Antenna-RP-SMA-Male-/171713614216?hash=item27faedd188:g:p~0AAOSwrklU~hpC
<msev-> speed-,
<jabuk> Directional WiFi 802.11bgn 7dBi High Gain Patch Directional Antenna RP-SMA Male| eBay
<jabuk> 802.11b/g/n 2.4GHz 7dBi RP-SMA Male Directional High-Gain Screw-On Swivel Patch/Panel Antenna for Routers or Network Card Adapters. The problem with many wireless networks is the poor coverage area of standard Wireless networks. | eBay!
<speed-> mislim da bo tole kar mam zaj
<speed-> resilo zadevo
<msev-> buy buy buy
<speed-> :D
<msev-> ql
<speed-> pomojem so te original antene, ki sem jih tu zraven dobo malo boljse kot to ka si linkal :D
<slax0r> speed-: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/6f/2f/c2/6f2fc2ed48dab387edfc0c9ed0bcefd0.jpg
<slax0r> go redneck
<speed-> haha
<speed-> to bi bila tudi opcija ja
<msev-> ja al pa helix ja
<msev-> če hočš krožno polarizacijo :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: nope...a ni tisto e900?
<msev-> če niso patch antene če so sam rubber ducky antene so zihr slabše tut od une kitajske patch
<speed-> http://www.linksys.com/us/p/P-WRT004ANT/
<speed-> mislim da so tocno take
<jabuk> Linksys WRT004ANT High-Gain Antennas 4-Pack
<jabuk> Learn how easy-to-install, high-gain antennas enhance the signal strength and range of your wireless network. Shop now.
<speed-> tak da ce je keri elektricar tu
<speed-> pa mu to kaj pove :D
<sasa84> msev-: jaz sem problem rešila z extenderjem po bajti
<msev-> js tut
<speed-> jaz sem tudi hotel, te pa sem videl da mam tak v kurcu router ze v originalu
<speed-> )
<msev-> upejmo da so res higher-gain than usual
<msev-> a z "extenderjem" si rešila svoj "problem" :D :P
<speed-> glej ga
<speed-> perverznez :D
<sasa84> packi!
<sasa84> slax0r: help!
<speed-> ampak ja
<speed-> jaz mu dam prav :D
<slax0r> speed-: reci
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> sasa84:
<sasa84> slax0r: msev- ma grde misli
<sasa84> in jih men podtika
<slax0r> sasa84: ce je se pa mlecen ^^
 * sasa84 nedolžna punčka
<slax0r> mhm :)
<speed-> nedolzna!
<speed-> gresnica
 * sasa84 rahlo zardi
<idioterna> nedolzna gresnica se slis cist ok
<sasa84> hvala idioterna  :D
 * msev- si obriše mleko z brk
<speed-> z puheka*
<speed-> :D
<msev-> speed-, da se ne boš popikal :D
<speed-> nah
<speed-> sem ze tak kosmat, da vec ne pika :)
<sasa84> miške, šibam4se tipkamo zvečer
<sasa84> papa
<msev-> '(i4,4f10.4)'
<msev-> kaj pomen tako formatiranje
<msev-> seprav integer s 4 mesti, potem 4x float s 10 mesti pa 4 decimalkami za piko?
<msev-> a pomen to
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIuYf5T0d5U&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk> MOTORCYCLE CUT OFF ON LOS ANGELES FREEWAY - YouTube
<jabuk> Please share this video to help raise Motorcycle Awareness. If you would like to use this footage please message me and I will provide unwatermarked footage ...
<slax0r> msev-: a poznas kaksne decimalke ki so pred piko?
<msev-> nop
<msev-> a prov razumem tist izpis
<slax0r> mebbe
<slax0r> mebbe not
<slax0r> ne vem kaj oz. od kje mas to
<msev-> fortran
<slax0r> hjao, moram se ustavit
<slax0r> zaj ze ohisja gledam
<slax0r> :D
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1900.00, low: 1769.29, high: 1905.41, bid: 1891.83, ask: 1900.00
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon_irl https://i.imgur.com/eOy0VPF.png
<idioterna> hehe
<upd> Amount : 2419 liters of water (l)
<upd> Equals : 2 419.00 kilograms of water (kg wt.) omg
<zdobersek> che cosa?
<yang> idioterna: ti prnesem kaksno pico ?
<idioterna> kam?
<yang> kamor hocs, kok mas coinov
<idioterna> 318, sam so offline
<yang> za 10.000 idiotcoinov ti prnesem
<idioterna> nimam tok
<yang> skoda
<idioterna> pa itak bi predolg rabu
<idioterna> bi bla ze mrzla
<yang> a si kje tm k sploh nimajo pic ?
<idioterna> kr dalec od civilizacije ja
<yang> no, vazn da znas zakurit ogenj
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsLGe00rIsU
<jabuk> Google Home/Amazon Echo Easter Egg! - YouTube
<jabuk> For any licensing requests please contact licensing@break.com
<dz0ny> kva mata spet vidva
<idioterna> http://www.akos-rs.si/motenje-meteoroloskih-radarjev
<jabuk> Motenje meteoroloških radarjev
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja ce te zanima ti loh razlozim
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> fyi to above je old
<idioterna> ja sure
<idioterna> sam more relevant than ever
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/radar-umakn-se-stor.gif
<idioterna> 2005 sicer ni blo se neki ful 5 giga oddajnikov, so pa vcasih ldje plezal gor :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you just jelly
<zdobersek> de quoi?
<CrazyLemon> apu based gaming pc
<zdobersek> votre RAM aux grand vitesse?
<zdobersek> putain, s'il vous plait!
<idioterna> RGV
<idioterna> it's crucial!
<upd_> a našega tud lahk motijo, dvomim..
<upd_> aja sj piše pasja ravan ql
<upd_> sem mislil da imajo bug pri branju podatkov :d
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori usd eur 1
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 1 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 1 USD je 0.89 EUR
<idioterna> it's going up
<yang> idioterna: hehe, kaj je tist radar gif kaksna izmed radar motenj ?
<idioterna> verjetno
<yang> aha berem link
<CrazyLemon> zihr nekdo laufa wifi na napačnem kanalu!
<yang> Vic dneva http://paste.debian.net/plainh/50adefc0
<idioterna> sm mislu da je point vicov da so smesni
<yang> mogoče nimaš smisla za humor
<idioterna> you can't prove it
<idioterna> na lej ta je zate
<idioterna> http://media.oglaf.com/comic/double-blind.jpg
<yang> Ne razumem Ameriških vicev
<matjaz> noben ni dober, ker sta oba predolga
<matjaz> tko!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a si izbral afto?!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, afto?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o sasa84
<CrazyLemon> matjaz po slovensko avto..ampak prekmurci baje pravijo afto :P
<matjaz> aaa :)
<matjaz> ne Å¡e, se mi ne mudi lih
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/Z8PaQBd.gifv
<jabuk> Police shooting sends crowd into an uproar
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/t5b18fzcm2zy.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-23
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<yang> http://yerkabikes.com/eu/
<jabuk> This is YERKA: World’s First Theft-Proof Bike.
<jabuk> We created the first integrated bike-lock to move freely along the city. It takes only 10 seconds to lock and you’ll have the rest of the day to change the
<metalcamp> jutro
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> v ljubljani bi še luč ukrad na kateri je ta bajk prklenjen
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> Bolš met kakega sklumpanega z bolhe
<pitastrudl> lol, 600€, 0 prestav
<pitastrudl> 5/7
<pitastrudl> sm enga rabljenga kupu za male šolde, sm ga že parkrat pred blokom pustil odklenjenega pa ga še vedno niso ukrad :D k ne zgleda vredn ukrast
<speed-> pubeci pizdarija
<speed-> kdo se spozna na wifi
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> si ga probal prizgat pa ugasnt
<speed-> lol
<pitastrudl> omrežja mam 9ko tko da sem lahk tvoj mojster
<pitastrudl> sam nisem kej dost zvedu :D
<speed-> ciiiiist malenkost mi manjka
<yang> speed-: kaj te matra
<speed-> na terasi mi leti ene 3.5mb/s
<speed-> ampak mislim da nekaj router bluzi ga morem malo flashat
<speed-> vprasanje je dejansko
<yang> aja AC si nabavil, velik srece :)
<speed-> acs sem nabavil
<pitastrudl> usmeri antene
<speed-> saj vse lepo in prav
<pitastrudl> kupi močnejše
<pitastrudl> usmeri z folijo
<speed-> samo kak stene delajo
<speed-> ker mam na najbolj bedni steni
<speed-> pa zdaj nevem kaj je boljse da je direkt na tej steni ali da ga dam stran :)
<pitastrudl> stene delajo tako da stojijo, in drzijo :D
<speed-> beton + kajlice
<speed-> :)
<pitastrudl> drgač pa 2.4ghz gre bols cez steno k 5ghz
<yang> poglej si kako moras pozicionirat antene v kak manual
<pitastrudl> najbols bi bil kak repeater naredit
<speed-> ne ne vredu je bom premakno router pa bo cist ok na terasi
<speed-> je ze zdaj ok
<speed-> samo malenkost se hocem zraven :D
<speed-> pa ko sem vceraj jaz to studiral sem ugotovil
<speed-> da mam direktno po diagonali
<speed-> pa more signal skoz
<speed-> 4-5 betonskih sten :/
<yang> ka si te čisto zazidani
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ce so tak glupo sobe narete
<speed-> pa v kotu se mam to :D
<speed-> bom prvo zaj probal dat na steno malo stran od kota
<yang> raqbis zemljevid, da iz sobe prides
<speed-> ce pa to nebo funkcioniralo pa jebemo mater da prevrtam vse skup
<speed-> pa dam na hodnik
<speed-> :)
<yang> ce mas laptrop hodi po stanovanju pa pingaj router
<yang> pa glej kje je izpad
<pitastrudl> če se ti da lahko zmapiraš svoje stanovanje v enem programu in ti pokaze kako se odbija signal
<yang> potem pa probaj antene drugacde usmeriti pa spet pingaj
<yang> v najslabsem primeru morda uporabi slabso enkripcijo, nevem sicer kolk ma to zveze, ampak mocnejsa enkripcija posilja vec prometa verjetno
<yang> pa probaj tudi menjati KANAL
<yang> na routerju
<speed-> to je vse ok
<yang> jaz sem testiral WIFI v nasem bunkerju spodaj - atomsko sklonište pa je delalo do gor
<speed-> https://www.amazon.de/Linksys-WRT004ANT-EU-High-Gain-Antennen-WLAN-Ger%C3%A4ten-RP-SMA-Anschluss/dp/B011VZ0PQG/ref=pd_bxgy_147_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9WNPT2QJ58JCZ65FR9E6
<jabuk> Linksys WRT004ANT-EU High-Gain-Antennen schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<speed-> tole se zdaj narocim
<speed-> majke mi
<jabuk> Linksys WRT004ANT-EU High-Gain-Antennen schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<speed-> :D
<msev-> pol pa nau delal boš pa jokal :D
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1921.00, low: 1813.00, high: 1973.92, bid: 1915.95, ask: 1921.00
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/EA9MGvC.gifv
<jabuk> When beer is life
<slax0r> tak pa na stajerskem pijemo
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> kroniki afc
<zdobbie> sam ti nisi s stajerske
<slax0r> yes I iz
<slax0r> born and raised
<zdobbie> speed-: ^
<slax0r> saj ve :)
<zdobbie> oh
<slax0r> zaj ko sem v prekmurju moram pri speed- vsako leto izpit za vizo naredit
<zdobbie> pol so pa ovi prekmürci zlo inkluzivna druzba
<slax0r> it's not easy being in prekmurje
<speed-> ja slax0r je nekaj na pol
<speed-> mu moremo dovolit da lahko ostane
<yang> speed-: ćuj, zaj mate svoj ćlanek https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prekmurje_Slovene
<speed-> whoa!
<speed-> translated !
<yang> heh kaj je nekdo dal kodiran voice na clanek https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovene_language
<slax0r> kje bi se dalo narocit 2-way pwm splitter?
<slax0r> razen kitajska ki rabi mesec dni da poslje 3x 27cm kabel...
<dz0ny> whth is that used for
<slax0r> pwm fan header splitting
<yang> https://www.laquadrature.net/en/wifi4eu-diversity-human-rights
<jabuk> Letter to EU Institutions: WIFI4EU must promote diversity, locality and Human rights | La Quadrature du Net
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @23.05.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% severovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:22:43, Kulminacija: 13:00:01, Sončni zahod: 20:37:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 14min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 19.7°C @23.05.2017 7:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% severovzhodnik 3.38 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:20, Kulminacija: 13:00:56, Sončni zahod: 20:37:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://video.arnes.si/portal/asset.zul?id=k2JRRSJfIkHR4YUTfP56zNLR
<jabuk> Arnes Video
<yang> fajn
<b4d_> https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2016/02/best-way-to-store-dotfiles-git-bare-repo/ ce kdo se tega ne pocne, izjemno eleganten nacin, pa na gitlab pushnes, private repoti so zastonj :)
<dz0ny> b4d_: toel is rajs poglej https://youtu.be/oLaUsUlFfTo
<b4d_> dz0ny: will do, samo jest sem tak low level user :D
<dz0ny> sej zato ti pa low level ukaze pokaze
<CrazyLemon> hm..tale git hack zgleda pretty awesome :)
<slax0r> ewwwwww nerdtree
<dz0ny> men upam da bo prihranil čas k moram drugim razlagat katere ukaze morjo pognat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se senior dev ukvarja z git ukazi?! a ni junior dev za te zadeve?! :P
<slax0r> junior dev vse zafuka
<slax0r> in potem senior mora popravljat
<slax0r> tako da se raje senior ze na zacetku ukvarja z tem
<sasa84> a to je kakšna skriptica za namestit?
<speed-> jap
<speed-> zakaj pa ne! :D
<CrazyLemon> ^
<sasa84> a pol ne razumem prav, da v enem šusu pol vse namestiš/naštimaš, ko narediš npr. fresh install?
<CrazyLemon> hm ?
<speed-> zmedla si nas zaj
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> totalno
<sasa84> pardon... ni blo zanalašč :P
<pitastrudl> pišem character driver in mi je zadeva delala ampak sem nekaj spreminjal in ko dam "insmod fajl.ko" se nič ne zgodi, in noče končat
<pitastrudl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24632010/
<jabuk> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to ni za namestitev programov ali karkoli podobnega..to je so bližnjice za developerje ki uporabljajo git
<pitastrudl> se prav init_module se sploh ne zažene
<pitastrudl> pač ne pride notri
<pitastrudl> syslog pa tudi nič ne pove
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: aaaa... to kar jaz mislim je neki druzga :)
<pitastrudl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24632017/ dmesg
<pitastrudl> "[ 1262.277584] RIP  [<ffffffffc04092db>] init_module+0xab/0xb0 [znakec]"
<pitastrudl> RIP
<idioterna> a to dejansko kernel modul probas nardit?
<CrazyLemon> dela domačo nalogo :)
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> ^
<pitastrudl> pač sej je delal :D
<speed-> ti jim fajn povej
<pitastrudl> pač fora je da mu z echo pošleš int
<speed-> ce so prizadeti
<CrazyLemon> git stash !
<speed-> dokler ne da slike, je zadeva pokvarjena!
<pitastrudl> z cat preberes character device
<pitastrudl> se prav /dev/znakec
<pitastrudl> in ti ven fukne ascii art
<b4d_> pitastrudl: a imas to v gitu, drugac si way offtopic today :D
<pitastrudl> nimam :D, moja napaka
<CrazyLemon> CTRL Z !!
<speed-> hitro pushat
<pitastrudl> fora je tudi da je Å¡e vedno modul v kernelu
<pitastrudl> pač lsmod ga izpiše
<pitastrudl> ne morem ga pa odstranit
<pitastrudl> rmmod: ERROR: Module znakec is in use
<pitastrudl> z -f tudi ne gre
<slax0r> :(){ :|:& };: bo odstranil :P
<CrazyLemon> reboot ? :)
<pitastrudl> rmmod: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:793 kmod_module_remove_module() could not remove 'znakec * Used to prevent multiple access to device */                │c': Device or resource busy
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: že storjeno
<slax0r> blacklist + reboot?
<pitastrudl> blacklist?
<slax0r> ja daj modul na blacklisto da se ti po rebootu ne bo spet zloadal
<slax0r> al ne vem kaj je problem, nisem bral backloga
<CrazyLemon> but before you do
<CrazyLemon> zakaj to ne počneš v VM?!?
<pitastrudl> delam v vm
<pitastrudl> zakaj mislis da ne
<CrazyLemon> coz... pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> :D
<pitastrudl> sem se Å¡e navadil v tmuxu panele splittat
<pitastrudl> fajn zadeva
<pitastrudl> Å¡e malo pa bom dobr za i3
<slax0r> odkar uporabljam i3 mi je pointless uporabljat tmux za splittanje terminala
<slax0r> zasede samo dodatno mesto :)
<pitastrudl> i guess
<b4d_> a i3 je zdej defacto tiling wm?
<pitastrudl> se ko insmod pozenem ,syslog stoji
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<pitastrudl> no da vidmo kaj bo reboot naredil
<pitastrudl> inb4 crash
<pitastrudl> dobr bi blo ce bi delal snapshote al pa backupe
<speed-> eh ma kaki
<speed-> backups are overrate
<speed-> d
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sej lahk na RAID dajem backupe? sej zato je RAID ne?
<pitastrudl> speed- rad živi nevarno
<CrazyLemon> OMG.. slax0r ^
<pitastrudl> :DDDD
<speed-> to je skoraj tak, kak ce nebi na live sistemu popravlal kaj :D
<b4d_> raid backup, best backup
<speed-> pussy mode :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ?
<b4d_> samo smo res pickice, a ste vidli kdaj mehanika da si backup celega avta dela
<pitastrudl> popravlat na production
<b4d_> mi pa snapshoti ovo snapshoti ono
<speed-> ^^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a si ga slišal?! pravi da je RAID enak backupom!
<pitastrudl> ja zdej ja
<pitastrudl> skeniras avto
<pitastrudl> pa ga 3d sprintas
<pitastrudl> instant backup
<pitastrudl> kaj češ lepšga
<speed-> raid je backup
<speed-> ampak not the way you want it
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: on bi dajal NA RAID backup...torej je verjetno nekje locen, torej je backup
<pitastrudl> ne pač na isti mašini
<pitastrudl> pa na RAIDu je tut OS
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> to to
<pitastrudl> pa je RAID 0
<speed-> se boljse
<pitastrudl> :DD
<b4d_> raid0 best backup
<pitastrudl> pa dva diska mata že par pokvarjenih sektorjev
<pitastrudl> pa en se neki ful oglasa
<speed-> uh
<pitastrudl> ga vcas brcnem da utihne
<speed-> sama pozitiva
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> ane :D
<pitastrudl> also linija 43 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24632063/
<pitastrudl> found something
<pitastrudl> null does not sound good
<speed-> sounds better than bad sector!
<pitastrudl> :D
<b4d_> bad sectors are overrated
<CrazyLemon> bad sectors should be punished
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<pitastrudl> mislim da je bla fora da sem pozabu eni spremenljivki dolocit velikost
<pitastrudl> se mi zdi
<speed-> ka je to tornado na madzarskem?!
<pitastrudl> https://media.ccc.de/v/biometrie-s8-iris-fun#video&t=90
<jabuk> media.ccc.de -
<jabuk> Die Sendung mit dem Chaos - Iris-Scanner im Samsung Galaxy S8
<jabuk> Vielleicht habt ihr euch auch schon mal gefragt, warum Handy-Hersteller immer wieder Technik einbauen, die hinterher jemand ganz einfach ...
<pitastrudl> nice :D
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDI0H9F08n8&t=761s&spfreload=10 a si je kdo tole pogledal
<jabuk> Home Automation with the Google Assistant (Google I/O '17) - YouTube
<jabuk> Come learn how to use the Actions on Google platform for home automation integrations. You will walk away from this session with the skills necessary for the...
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> a bo za na bicikl zdobbie ?
<zdobbie> ne
<speed-> ah kaj ne
<speed-> eno turo fajn do prekmurja
<speed-> lahko tu kroge delate
<speed-> po ravnici
<b4d> msev-: kje si, nehi ta fortran, pa povej raje kaj je novega :D
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> o ou!
<speed-> pri nas baje kuri na pune :)
<speed-> ampak kdo bi vedel :/
<speed-> kupi kdo g602 drugace? :)
<b4d> speed-: kolko eur, kako ohranjena?
<speed-> nova
<speed-> 1mesec nekje
<speed-> nucana skoraj nic
<speed-> nevem 50eur ? :)
<b4d> zakaj pa prodajas? :)
<speed-> ker mi ni kul
<speed-> + itak je na laptopu kje nic ne spilam
<speed-> pa skoraj me malo sram bilo iti z tem okoli lol
<speed-> ko vzemes ven nek bogi laptop
<speed-> pa tako konjsko misko :D
<b4d> :)
<speed-> pa se onega potaceka nma
<speed-> nima*
<speed-> free spin
<speed-> tak da sem si m705 vzel
<b4d> ufa, deal breaker
<speed-> ja itak
<speed-> ves kak cas krajsa tisto :p
<b4d> ja jest imam performance mx in master mx
<b4d> to se razvadis, fiuuu
<b4d> samo bi mogoce probal kaksno igracarsko misko
<b4d> moram malo pogledat kaj se nudi
<speed-> na compu mam g502
<speed-> pac je na kabel
<speed-> dejansko ista samo da ma free spinner :D
<slax0r> kerega potaceka?
<speed-> ja scroll
<slax0r> kak te nima scrolla?
<speed-> pa ma
<slax0r> kaj smo leta 1990?
<speed-> samo nima free spin
<speed-> da pac zavrtis pa leti
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> meh
<slax0r> uselss anyway :p
<speed-> nateg ja
<speed-> ce bi znal da nima nebi kupo :p
<slax0r> mislim, ta free spin
<slax0r> me se do zdaj ni ocaral :)
<slax0r> samo ker nima
<slax0r> spusti ceno za 20
<slax0r> pa kupim
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> alo
<speed-> majstore
<speed-> ze tak je pod ceno :D
<slax0r> my care face: -.-
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> saj vredi! bo nek mulo ziher kupo :)
<b4d> speed-: e hudica zdej hocem gaming misko
<b4d> pa je vse 100+ kar mi je vsec :D
<speed-> spilas kaj?
<speed-> ali si tak kak jaz
<msev-> haha b4d živjo :D
<speed-> 2 gaming miski vzel
<speed-> pa nic ne spilam :))
<b4d> speed-: ma bolj malo
<b4d> WoT vec al manj enkrat tedensko
<b4d> sej pomojem neke razlike med performance mx pa kaksno drugo ne bo
<msev-> dons mi je franci izpeljal en algoritem na 3 straneh, ful je car tip, obvlada :), js bi X-e dobil na oči, če bi sam to izpeljeval :D
<b4d> samo se hitro navlecem na idejo da nekaj rabim
<msev-> na ženski fronti sm si pa vzel 1 teden frej :D
<b4d> msev-: aha, eden boljsih tam na KI, tako po strokovnosti kot po tem da je pac clovek pa da lahko komot debatiras z njim
<speed-> b4d ma pomojem je mx boljsa kot g602
<b4d> msev-: a tako, dopust :D
<msev-> oz. tkole, dve ženski sta ble neugodni zj :D
<b4d> e skoda
<b4d> nimas kej, bo ze
<msev-> je bla razlika med fotkami in stanjem v živo signifikantna :D
<b4d> speed-: prejsnji teden sem se tako navlekel da rabim se eno mehansko tipkovnico
<b4d> in zgubil 3 ure za iskanje
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> ma te "gaming" zadeve ne pridejo do izraza, razen ce se gres profesionalno z tem ukvarjat
<slax0r> ce si bot si bot...
<slax0r> nima veze kako misko mas
<msev-> ja včash mi je bad k po matematični plati nism tok močan kot franci, ampak mu pa pomagam s farmacevtskim znanjem / občutkom za biomolekule :D
<b4d> that's me
<slax0r> ne vem kaj mas za iskat pri mehanski
<slax0r> daskeyboard model s
<slax0r> prof ali pa ultimate ce noces napisov
<b4d> slax0r: pff, dokler ne zacnes niti ne ves :D
<slax0r> mx brown, ali mx blue ce hoces malo bolj glasno
<slax0r> vem vem, samo je vse brezveze ^^
<b4d> slax0r: imam das 4 pro
<b4d> pa je kar kul
<b4d> samo bi sel tenkeyless za doma
<b4d> mogoce res modre switche probal
<speed-> se sosedi ne bunijo? :D
<speed-> ko ruzite po tem
<b4d> pa ISO mora bit, pa ne RGB pa bla bla bla
<b4d> :D
<b4d> zaenkrat se ne
<slax0r> speed-: se da kar tiho tipkat na njih
<b4d> sicer punca takoj pogrunta ko rageam v igricah :D
<slax0r> ce pritiskas samo do tactile bump
<slax0r> ce pa gres do bottom pa je glasno ja
<slax0r> no, blue je vedno glasno, ker vedno gre do bottom :D
<b4d> al pa silencere ufuras pa je tudi kul
<slax0r> ce ne cela tipka, pa vsaj en del
<speed-> nevem
<b4d> ampak sem nekje prebral da vsaj mislis da resno delas :D
<speed-> jaz sem bil ze malo pred nakupom
<speed-> pa sem si premislo
<speed-> :D
<b4d> probaj
<b4d> ne bo ti zal
<b4d> jaz na tole novo apple magic sploh ne morem vec tipkat
<b4d> pa mi je bla najboljsa do takrat
<speed-> jaz na apple nisem mogel nigdar tipkat haha
<slax0r> speed-: dask model s ultimate
<slax0r> do eet!
<b4d> filco majestouch ni slaba
<b4d> pomojem
<b4d> to bi verjetno vzel, tenkeyless
<b4d> blue :d
<b4d> wiii
<speed-> 100 eur kosta to
<speed-> slax0r mas ti to? :d
<slax0r> mhm
<b4d> bivsi cimr je porabil 3 tedne da je skonfiguriral WASD keyboard v barvah kot mu je pasalo :D
<b4d> drug bivsi cimer je porabil 3 sekunde za to
<slax0r> speed-: https://goo.gl/EihR3s
<b4d> samo na blef je poklikal
<speed-> pa pravis ka je kul?
<b4d> in zdej ima tipkovnico za katero je dal 200+ eur v vijola, pinky, rdeci, oranzni, zeleni :D
<slax0r> speed-: jaz sem se ful navadil ja, mi tu na firmi ta ze gre posteno na zivce
<slax0r> vse mimo sekam
<speed-> ge si kupo
<b4d> slax0r: evo meni je zal da nisem mogu ultimate dobit :D
<b4d> zdej gledam za kaksne keycape :D
<b4d> retro me kr privlaci
<slax0r> b4d: jaz sem extra zato iz uk narocil
<slax0r> drugje je ni bilo
<slax0r> razen us layout
<speed-> pa ka je razlika med ultimate pa professional?
<slax0r> tam mi pa ta mali internet gre na zivce
<slax0r> speed-: ultimate nima napisov
<slax0r> pro pa ma
<slax0r> ostalo je vse isto
<b4d> jaz sem imel kompenzacijo v Slo, pa mi niso pustili niti da ostane samo UK, nujno so morali gravirat se slo
<speed-> hm hm hm
<speed-> da bi se to kupo
<speed-> zdaj ko sem ze toliko stran fukno
<speed-> :D
<speed-> se to sploh ne pozna :)
<b4d> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-filco-majestouch-2-tenkeyless-nkr-tactile-action-keyboard.asp
<jabuk> UK Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard : FKBN88M/UKB2 : The Keyboard Company
<b4d> ampak pocasi
<speed-> torej slax0r zakaj dask
<speed-> tu mi sodelavec skace z neko razor blackwidow ali nekaj
<speed-> fluroscentna zadeva :D
<b4d> speed-: a dej no, a si 15?
<b4d> D:
<slax0r> ^
<b4d> mogoce sem pravkar narocil rdec blank esc in full set temno sivih blank alpha-numeric tipk :D
<b4d> blazen bodi sveti ebay
<slax0r> speed-: https://www.amazon.de/Das-Keyboard-Model-Professional-DASK3MKPROCLI/dp/B00IR8UEGW/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1495545774&sr=8-10&keywords=das+keyboard
<slax0r> pa fertik :)
<speed-> Lieferung 2. - 22. Juni, wenn Sie Standardversand an der Kasse wählen. Siehe Details.
<speed-> ah cak
<speed-> remote :D
<speed-> vseeno
<speed-> Get it as soon as 30 May-2 June when you choose Standard Delivery at checkout. Details
<speed-> em
<speed-> https://www.mlacom.si/tipkovnica-das-keyboard-model-s-ultimate-mx-blue-eu?utm_source=ceneje&utm_medium=products&utm_campaign=ceneje_products&utm_content=pp_3
<speed-> tu majo
<jabuk> Tipkovnica Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate, MX Blue, EU « Tipkovnice
<jabuk> Tipkovnica Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate, MX Blue, EU
<b4d> moja je iz mlacoma prisla :)
<slax0r> ko sem jaz naroceval ni blo na zalogi
<speed-> b4d lol ne nocem jaz fluroscentnih zadev
<yang> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1939.84, low: 1813.00, high: 1973.92, bid: 1935.97, ask: 1942.28
<speed-> z izolir trakom kelim dol vse ka se sveti :D
<speed-> tak malo mocneje :)
<b4d> :)
<speed-> ok zdaj je samo pitanje
<speed-> ali pro ali ultimate...
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> speed-: daj obe
<slax0r> ce ze rad vse po 2 kupujes
<slax0r> pa lahko menjujes potem :)
<speed-> hahah
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<b4d> speed-: ultimate
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> but why
<speed-> ka ce bom kak znak iskal, kerega ne najdem? :p
<b4d> ja sej se navadis
<b4d> keybr.com
<b4d> trenirat 10 prstno
<speed-> ^^ to je bila zajebancija drugace :)
<speed-> vse je kul samo sumniki me jebejo
<speed-> to tak do smrti nebom znal kje je keri
<slax0r> koliko jih pa rabis?
<b4d> zato jaz v us tipkam
<slax0r> <- uk
<speed-> jaz mam slo layout
<speed-> samo ne rabim jih
<b4d> jaz US layout na ISO UK tipkovnici :D
<speed-> meni oklepaji kar pasejo nasi
<b4d> speed-: pa kje si videl shift + 7 za /
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> saj us pa uk sta ista, skoraj
<speed-> sicer slo/us ajde tam tam
<speed-> rajsi mam slo
<slax0r> oh ne
<speed-> AMPAK
<slax0r> slo/us je kar razlika
<speed-> ka pa majo svabi
<slax0r> sploh za programiranje
<speed-> {[]}
<speed-> ko neka lulika zgleda :D
<slax0r> malo oglata
<speed-> malo
<speed-> malo oglata malo kosmata
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> glavno da je lusno
<speed-> glej glej glej stari
<slax0r> gledam
<speed-> https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/cnj-img/images/la/laYc7Lyjb4yj
<speed-> to ni kul
<b4d> ultimate is the solution :D
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> ja
<speed-> mas 3 tipke samo tam ne?
<slax0r> boli te kurac ker layout mas potem :)
<slax0r> kje?
<speed-> ja levo
<speed-> ctrl - win - alt
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<speed-> brez ove FN
<speed-> ker ce mi dajo tam 4 tipke bom nekomu neka naredo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: yap
<speed-> ok
<speed-> ultimate it is!
<speed-> Blue Brown ?
<slax0r> saj tudi profesional ma normalno samo 3
<slax0r> ni razlike
<slax0r> blue je glasno
<slax0r> brown ni
<speed-> se pravi brown
<speed-> ce pa pogledni sliko
<speed-> https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/cnj-img/images/la/laYc7Lyjb4yj
<slax0r> pac, blue ma v switchu en del plastike ki ropota ko tipko pritisnes
<napsy> ehh js mam bolso :)
<slax0r> speed-: to je extra varianta media
<speed-> napsy aj ka mas?
<slax0r> tu pa mas link kak se cuje: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIzT20k8Ww4
<speed-> preden kupim :D
<b4d> napsy: custom varmilo :D
<b4d> hhkb? :D
<slax0r> ni neke razlike :)
<speed-> slax0r, https://www.amazon.de/Das-Keyboard-Model-Professional-DASK3MKPROCLI/dp/B00IR8UEGW/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1495545774&sr=8-10&keywords=das+keyboard
<slax0r> v zvoku mislim
<speed-> pa ta tudi ma
<speed-> FN tipko
<napsy> https://assets.logitech.com/assets/64497/3/wireless-keyboard-k350.png
<slax0r> speed-: ja poisci eno brez ne? :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> napsy :D
<napsy> top tipkovnica
<slax0r> nic
<slax0r> moram pocasi sibat do stranke
<slax0r> se cujemo \o
<speed-> ja nic pregucal si me
<speed-> ultimate brown
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ftw!
<slax0r> ajde
<b4d> go speed-
<tadej> isto grdo ropotajo obe
<tadej> pa kok je to bedno k je enter razdeljen
<tadej> to gre men najbol na k... :P
<speed-> to je groza od groze
<speed-> laptop so mi slikali
<speed-> preden sem ga kupo
<speed-> samo da ma celi enter :D
<b4d> iso/ansi razlika ja
<b4d> sam imam rad velik enter
<b4d> ampak vidim prednost v tem dolgem, ker ga lazje z mezincem zadanes
<speed-> jaz je nisem nigdar videl
<speed-> saj je res kak se navadis
<speed-> ampak nenenene
<b4d> sploh ce gres v te custom mechanical vode
<b4d> je bolje kar navadit se na ansi
<speed-> samo dobro ste me zaj to zrihtali
<speed-> hotel prodat misko za 50eur
<speed-> kupo tipkovnico za 110+
<speed-> :D
<b4d> ja kaj nas pa poslusas :D
<b4d> uglavnem ne bo ti zal
<speed-> ja ja saj ok
<b4d> ko jo dobis bos pa ze gledal kaksne alternativne keycape bos nabavil
<b4d> barve
<b4d> razlicne oblike
<b4d> in vse to
<b4d> :D
<speed-> haha
<speed-> ne tipkovnico sem tak hotel menjat ze en cajt
<speed-> mam neko staro
<speed-> valda 10+ let :)
<speed-> samo se pac tezko odlocim za nekaj
<speed-> ampak slax0r verjamem!
<speed-> slax0r-u
<b4d> zz
<speed-> jo jaz tudi, konec dela! :)
<tadej> mater se bo vscalo
<sasa84> pr nas se je malo nakuliralo vreme :D
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> .vreme
<tadej> no poglej kočevje
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 17.6°C @23.05.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% severovzhodnik 0.91 m/s (3.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:20, Kulminacija: 13:00:56, Sončni zahod: 20:37:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme kočevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): 26°C @23.05.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 27% jugozahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:22:45, Kulminacija: 12:58:45, Sončni zahod: 20:34:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 11min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> uuuu, resno tadej ?
<tadej> ni blo sam 17 stopinj v rakeko ob 14h?
<sasa84> ful je blo oblačno... ti povem, da sem šla komp, tv in druge stvari sklopt, ker se je bliskal pa blo črno
<tadej> jaz sem sam tv izklopu, pcja nisem se nikol pa se dela
<tadej> knock knock :D
<sasa84> nam je že parkrat treščl... parkrat v tv, še prej ssatelitska, pol indukcijska plošča, laptop, kakšna 2 modema, pa še pred adsl une druge modeme...
<sasa84> nazadnje nam je skurlo indukcijsko ploščo
<zdobbie> when this fucking channel hits real deep https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/867018819612532743
<sasa84> .imdb  the physician
<skyx> sasa84: a spet filme gledas :P
<sasa84> .imdb the physician
<sasa84> zdobbie: ooo, to more bit hudo!
<sasa84> zdobbie: šel je kakat pa ma še roza majčko!
<zdobbie> not anymore
<zdobbie> mislim, ma, ampak je rjava al neki
<sasa84> zdobbie: kaj ti mislš? a bi ga mogl počakat?
<zdobbie> se kr je vodiln, ampak je zgubu vec k dve minuti
<zdobbie> ce bi ga moral pocakat ... se bo se pa razpravljal
<yang> sasa84: to mate slabo izolacijo proti strelam
<yang> morte strelovod nardit na novo
<yang> pr nam so ga delal par let nazaj
<metalcamp> guys halp
<metalcamp> kateri film priporočate?
<speed-> no idea
<Ubercar> a kdo se uporablja IRC? :D
<skyx> ne, jaz samo Uber :P
<Ubercar> hehe
<Ubercar> ne morem verjet
<Ubercar> 15 let kasneje :P
<skyx> https://www.hot.si/tarife.html
<jabuk> HoT.si - Tarife
<jabuk> Mobilna telefonija in internet po Hofer cenah. HoT - najboljše tarife na trgu!
<idioterna> Ubercar: hm?
<idioterna> Ubercar: irc nikol ne crkne
<metalcamp> skyx: nekateri že uporabljamo :)
<skyx> metalcamp: all good?
<metalcamp> zaenkrat ja
<metalcamp> na eni izmed stalnih lokacij celo boljše kot telekom
<speed-> jao slax0r
<speed-> ka si me to napizdo
<CrazyLemon> don't listen to him
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-24
<speed-> morgen
<b4d> jutar
<napsy> lp
<msev-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: kaj sem te napizdil?
<speed-> pa mislim da je vse regularno
<speed-> us layout
<speed-> sliko majo od us layouta
<speed-> sem jim pisal
<speed-> da ce ni enter celi
<speed-> naj niti ne posilajo
<speed-> :D
<b4d> speed-: zacni uporabljat pravilno nomenklaturo pa ne bo sranja
<b4d> ISO
<b4d> :)
<speed-> wot
<speed-> ka si nor
<speed-> nenene
<speed-> ta enter ko ga pol manjka
<speed-> bi mi zivce spil
<speed-> :D
<b4d> ja sej zato ti pravim
<b4d> vedno napisi ISO
<b4d> po ANSI layoutu je ta dolg enter
<b4d> aha
<b4d> sry
<b4d> klinc sej ne vem, a hoces ta slo enter al ne? :D
<b4d> da takoj razcistiva
<slax0r> speed-: us layout sucks...
<slax0r> ce mas ultimate vzami eu/de/uk layout
<slax0r> je vseeno
<slax0r> ker tak ni vgravirano
<speed-> ja
<speed-> itak da hocem slo enter
<speed-> to je skoraj moj edini pogoj :D
<b4d> no evo ISO rabis in to je to
<b4d> :)
<b4d> kdaj dobis?
<b4d> jest upam da bodo te sive kitajske tipke ok
<b4d> vceraj so poslali :D
<b4d> pa kolega mi da distancnike, da probam kako je
<b4d> speed-: kje si na koncu narocil?
<speed-> mlacom
<speed-> nevem verjetno danes poslejo
<speed-> tak da jutri po tem takem
<slax0r> jutri je praznik
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<speed-> JAP
<speed-> v petek pa dopust
<speed-> pa celi drugi teden
<b4d> speed-: evo keybr.com in pali cel teden, ima da si na 100wpm :D
<slax0r> celi drugi teden mas dopust?
<slax0r> prasec svinja lopov
<speed-> ja :D
<speed-> 2 praznika zgrabin
<speed-> bhahaha
<speed-> b4d 100wpm pa to je doable
<speed-> mislim da sem mel vec
<speed-> zadnjic ko smo probali
<speed-> 105
<speed-> ker sodelavec pameten bil da on 10 prstno tipka blablabla
<speed-> te pa ni mogel prek 90 :D
<slax0r> jaz tudi 10 prstno tipkam :P
<speed-> ja saj vsi
<speed-> samo jaz ne tipkam pravilno :)
<speed-> samo bmk!
<slax0r> saj jaz tudi ne cist pravilno :)
<slax0r> probam cim bolj
<slax0r> mam pa konstantno tam med 85-115wpm
<yang> kaj se hvalita, poznam nekoga k bo knjigo pretipkal z dvema prstoma :)
<speed-> ahh nebo prisla jutri lekar
<speed-> jebemtis :D
<speed-> upam da resno nebo treba 10 dni cakat...
<slax0r> pise 2-10 dni? :D
<slax0r> te bo 10 dni :D
<speed-> pise 10-30 lol
<speed-> samo cakaj bon pozval
<speed-> nekaj mi naj dajo ka je na zalogi pickarija :D
<b4d> ja ves da nimajo lih na zalogi tipkovnic za 100+ eur :D
<speed-> aaa bo bo
<speed-> Ta, ki ste jo naročil je EU in  ima velik enter, dvovrstični. Uradni uvoznik ima napačno sliko in posledično tudi mi, ker je avtomatski uvoz. Smo jim sporočili, da bodo popravili.
<speed-> super! :D
<b4d> hahah to so ze meni takrat rekli :D
<speed-> hjao kak bi pizdo
<speed-> ce bi mi dali ta retard enter
<b4d> ceprav dobro, jest im oprostim, ker so mi dali za ceno prime, model 4
<b4d> a bi bi, cez en teden bi pa tle ze cerkev svetega ANSIja odprl pa nas navduseval :D
<b4d> ker itak nebi vrnil, ker komaj cakas D:
<speed-> ma kaki
<speed-> jaz klacim enter glih tu gor ponavadi
<speed-> te pa skos mimo pritisnem :D
<speed-> rajsi naj ma tam FN tipko kak pa da je enter napacen! :D
<b4d> :)
<speed-> ampak upam da nima nic od tega hehe
<sasa84> helou helou :D
<slax0r> ohai
<speed-> \o
<sasa84> jou jou :D
<speed-> kako
<sasa84> bo speed- bo :)
<sasa84> slax0r: še živ? :D
<slax0r> malo se ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon & idioterna : sta tukaj?
<idioterna> sasa84: ja?
<sasa84> a ko se naspreja ketno...se jo pol še obriše?
<slax0r> z roko
<sasa84> verjetno je preveč, če mam 10cm nad gležnjem črno liso :P
<slax0r> preden se popraskas po nosu
<b4d_> sasa84: ce mas crno liso ni kul
<b4d_> ketno moras najprej z razmascevalcem dobro ocistit
<b4d_> da ni vec crnine
<b4d_> potem pa namazes
<b4d_> in ne wd40 ni mazivo
<b4d_> gre pa z njim mast odlicno dol
<b4d_> ceprav za ketno pucat je nafta top d:
<b4d_> potem pa nek dry lube gor in vozi misko
<slax0r> ka ko misko ce ma bicikl
<b4d> :)
<sasa84> sem kupla razmaščevalc za bicikel (ketno), "namaščevalc" pa še za vilce sprej
<slax0r>   jaz bi moral malo na servis pelat
<b4d> sasa84: no pa sej vse ves :) uglavnem dobro spucaj ketno
<b4d> zobna scetka je kul
<b4d> ce imas kaksen speedlink clen da jo das dol pa namocis toliko bolje
<sasa84> o đizs... kaj to?
<b4d> tak clen verige, da jo lahko odpnes pa snames
<b4d> sej ne vem ce se tako res rece al bolj pogovorno
<sasa84> hm...
<idioterna> sasa84: s cim jo pa nasprejas?
<idioterna> sasa84: aha vidim, ja z razmascevalcem naspricas pa ornk spucas, najbols s ksno staro cunjo
<idioterna> pa s krtacko zobnike spred pa zad
<idioterna> pa vse z vodo speres, obrises, pol pa namazes
<idioterna> sasa84: tist je pa itak
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/my-new-tatoo.jpg
<sasa84> zadnč sem prvič to nrdila... zdej bo treba počas spet
<sasa84> mislm...nikol nisem kolesa pucala... sploh pa ne ketne :)
<sasa84> grmi pri nas
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> .yt wdl outro
<jabuk1> WDL - Outro (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iI0SPuadkQ
<speed-> samo pase danes
<speed-> dani vroce
<speed-> tu nam niti klime ne delajo oz dela glih toliko da nekaj malo je
<speed-> poleti bomo crknili :D
<metalcamp> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/xfce-wallpaper-cat-bug
<jabuk1> This Xfce Bug Is Wrecking Users' Monitors - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk1> A bug in Xfce is causing damage to some user's PC displays, and a fix is yet to be accepted upstream. Read on for more on this clawful news.
<b4d> metalcamp: lolz
<b4d> lepa
<slax0r> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooold
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> haha
<metalcamp> but... relevant!
<metalcamp> :D
<msev-> lol
<msev-> b4d, a ti si tut članke kolesarske srenje :D
<msev-> član*
<msev-> skoz mi te članki hodjo po glavi :P
<sasa84> #vsinakolozazdravoteloinšepoželjidopišidabodaljšihešteg
<msev-> dons sm bil na predavanju od Simone, je blo tok enih enačb da se mi je že začel mešat v glavi
<sasa84> Simona who? :P
<sasa84> a to je ena za matematko?
<msev-> ne :)
<b4d> msev-: ah jaz se ne kategoriziram, letos premalo, 100km komaj
<b4d> moram pojacat :d
<sasa84> jaz sem še n00b... letos začela :P
<b4d> sasa84: a nisi ti to ze nekaj pred leti biciklirala
<b4d> al imam jaz pomesane fascikle?
<sasa84> lansko leto sem se parkrat pelala s starim biciklom do trgovine/pošte, ene 3x v btc :P
<CrazyLemon> wd40 je tudi kul za pucanje ketne
<slax0r> pa graficne kartice
 * slax0r hides
<CrazyLemon> you can't hide from the truth!
<sasa84> slax0r: tud za osebno higieno
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon si noge puca z wd40
<sasa84> jaz pa pač druge dele
<slax0r> sasa84: kako mislis tud? a se se da kaj drugega uporabljat?
<slax0r> sasa84: druge dele, da ne skripajo?
<sasa84> slax0r: ja namest da dela kvik-kvik pa mal posprejaš
<slax0r> pametno
<slax0r> .btc
<slax0r> ne? ok
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2122.99, low: 1923.64, high: 2124.00, bid: 2120.00, ask: 2122.99
<msev-> dobr si b4d js sam v hribe hodm :D
<slax0r> kje je najbolje kupovat/prodajat btc ali drug cryptocurrency?
<napsy_> kraken
<slax0r> ce je slow as fuck
<CrazyLemon> bitstamp!
<speed-> se 1 solska ura!!!!!!
<speed-> :p
<b4d> speed-: ti tudi odstevas
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: id verification? srsly?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r srsly
<slax0r> where's the anonimity in that?
<speed-> jap
<speed-> ze 3 ure
<speed-> :)
<b4d> speed-: hehe, jest ze 7
<CrazyLemon> slax0r anonimity? CIA created bitcoins..there is not anonimity in bitcoins
<idioterna> pseudoanonimity je
<idioterna> sam itak mors fursu povedat vse
<idioterna> ce noces placat 70% davka
<speed-> jutri pa bomo tak verni
<speed-> kak ze dugo ne ha
<speed-> slax0r ka ti pravis? :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ti to čist resno glede fursa?
<slax0r> speed-: wut?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa jim poveš? wallet hash?
<b4d> CrazyLemon: ja kaj si pa mislil
<b4d> vse dohodke si dolzan prijaviti
<speed-> slax0r ja ka vnebohod
<b4d> to je isto kot nadobudnezi ki mislijo da je YT profit neobdavcen ČD
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ce si pod revizijo pol recejo "od kje je pa tle pol miljona?" pa mors dejansko ti pokazat bilanco
<CrazyLemon> idioterna aaah tko se je janša zaj... !
<CrazyLemon> z bitcoini!
<idioterna> ja ce bi mel bitcoine bi sam na blockchain pokazu
<idioterna> tam vse pise
<idioterna> kam je kej slo kdaj pa kako
<CrazyLemon> zihr je zgubu wallet pa ne more dokazat!
<slax0r> speed-: jaz samo vem da sem fraj
<slax0r> what CrazyLemon said
<b4d> speed-: zdej sva pa ze v fotofinisu
<b4d> :D
<speed-> jup jup
<speed-> idemo ajdee!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.gearbest.com/bike-computers/pp_374370.html yes no?
<jabuk1> M 2 > 8.km SZ od BREGINJA @24/05/2017 16:25:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.34+E
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18622686_10213346197033360_5128137206736650775_n.jpg?oh=fd9b832fc3478b6d22ab3e8cdf7f3227&oe=59A4077A
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9QdJcKUwAAlfYW.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..tale zadeva je huge
<CrazyLemon> pa grdo zgleda :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem če je kompatibilno s stravo :)
<skyx> priporoca kdo kaksno uro za tek mejbi?
<CrazyLemon> skyx dz0ny ma eno fajn uro
<CrazyLemon> lahk z njo tudi tečeš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa ta zadeva ni BLE :)
<skyx> a obstaja se kaksna uro s katero ni treba tect? :D
<CrazyLemon> .gif cuckoo clock
<jabuk1> http://i.giphy.com/9tXBvpf3vRWF2.gif
<CrazyLemon> ^
<skyx> iscem eno uro za lavfat pa da mam tud tko cez dan gor po moznosti :)
<skyx> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej športna ampak ne preveč športna? :)
<skyx> samsung gear2 al kera verzija kr ql zgleda :)
<skyx> mogoce se celo kak polar :>
<CrazyLemon> s3 frontier :)
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči zdobbie https://www.facebook.com/globalcyclingnetwork/videos/1524338644253397/
<metalcamp> http://blog.checkpoint.com/2017/05/23/hacked-in-translation/
<jabuk1> Hacked in Translation - from Subtitles to Complete Takeover | Check Point Blog
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, zdobbie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XwU8H6e8Ts
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp lol
<CrazyLemon> RAVNO to poslušam
<CrazyLemon> sam tale link
<CrazyLemon> aja..sej je enak link :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/6cmmdf/iama_the_accidental_hero_who_helped_stop_the/
<jabuk1> IamA the "accidental hero" who helped stop the WannaCry attack AMA! : IAmA
<jabuk1> **My short bio:** Hey I'm MalwareTech, a malware researcher, programmer, and blogger, I'm also known as the "accidental hero" who helped stop...
<idioterna> accidental or not, still a hero of the soviet union!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsqGmbke-Mk
<jabuk1> Вылез из-под стола прямо во время эфира! - YouTube
<jabuk1> Вылез из-под стола прямо во время эфира!
<idioterna> najprej sm prebral ko to tamo peva
<idioterna> vlez izpod stola prjamo vo vremja fira!
<yang> Piši kao što govoriš, čitaj kako je napisano
<pitastrudl> kako se imenuje tool, ki ti parice poravna "automagicly"  ko krimpaš na novo utp kabel
<pitastrudl> pač ne da ti po barvi razdeli ampak samo da ti poravna, da se ne mucis z prsti :)
<yang> klesce za utp kabel
<pitastrudl> ja to so klešče za krimpat ne?
<yang> na klescah mas ponavad zatič za odrezat dolzino oz. parice
<pitastrudl> afaik majo ponavadi za rezat,lupit za rj45 pa za modem
<pitastrudl> nene pač da ti poravna
<pitastrudl> kot recimo da bi polikal jih
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> kolega pravi da je mel nekaj takega samo se ne spomni kaj je
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> kr s prsti nared, sej je easy
<idioterna> potegnes parkrat, pa je ravno
<pitastrudl> bo treba ja
<msev-> dz0ny, dj pliz a sprobaš 3 moje top appe na Amazefitu, da vidm če loh transitionam :D
<msev-> sam boš mogu ful enih appov si nastavt :D
<msev-> namely mycroft pa node-red
<CrazyLemon> pa pol še prinesi uro v ljubljano pa posodi markotu za kak teden dva mogoče mesec
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<tadej> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-25
<jabuk1> M 1.3 > 2.km  S od KNEŽAKA @25/05/2017 02:53:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.64+N,+14.25+E
<b4d> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2285.28, low: 1804.00, high: 2300.00, bid: 2291.28, ask: 2297.58
<dz0ny> msev-: amazfit nima mica :)
<pitastrudl> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<lynxlynxlynx> gmornin
<sasa84> jou jou jou :D
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> kaj bo dobrega
<matjaz> petek
<sasa84> a ni dosn čet.?
<sasa84> dons*
<CrazyLemon> why do you have to ruin everything?!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-minimeyes-motion-sensor-helps-you-saynothing-internet-bluetooth
<jabuk1> The minimeyes motion sensor helps you SayNothing | Indiegogo
<jabuk1> Hides all open windows on your computer & mutes the sound when someone enters your private space.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: če gledaš samo yt in imaš odprt LO, kakšen gmail in cnn stran... ni panike
<sasa84> kaj gledaš, da rabiš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak tale k dela v avstriji in se mu nick začne z S pa zihr ne gleda yt med delovnim časom
<CrazyLemon> ampak bl YP
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> am i right speed- ?!
<sasa84> slax0r: a to si ti na S? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kaj pa je že YP? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yellow pages..obviously
<sasa84> ajaaaaaaaa
<pitastrudl> matjaz:  jutri je petek
<matjaz> pitastrudl, ja sej, sej si za prihodnost vprašal!
<matjaz> kaj BO dobrega
<pitastrudl> ja pa sej potem bi vsakic lahko rekel petek
<pitastrudl> ker bo vedno en petek
<pitastrudl> v prihodnosti
<matjaz> you get it now!
<pitastrudl> ampak sej vsi vemo da je petek vedno lahko nekaj dobrega
<pitastrudl> ok bom rephrasal, kaj bo , razne petka, dobrega?
<pitastrudl> s/razne/razen
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> sobota
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<matjaz> :D
<metalcamp> lol
<b4d> kje ste 1337 keyboardisti?
<CrazyLemon> o/
<pitastrudl> \o
<pitastrudl> 5m0 n4 f4k5u, p4 71
<yang> pitastrudl: imaš brisačo s sabo ?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> zakaj
<pitastrudl> oz
<pitastrudl> ali jo imaš ti tudi
<yang> seveda
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @25.05.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 57% severovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:20:58, Kulminacija: 13:00:13, Sončni zahod: 20:39:28
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<jabuk1> kp: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<pitastrudl> i dont like this jabuk
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.6°C @25.05.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 33%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:25:54, Kulminacija: 13:03:28, Sončni zahod: 20:41:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 15min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> je kr fajn vreme dans
<pitastrudl> not too hot, not too cold
<pitastrudl> kaj praviš CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tis fine
<pitastrudl> kaj je to normalno da je morje toplejše kot ozračje
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> woah, 21 stopinj ma voda danes
<pitastrudl> to je že za kopat
<pitastrudl> woooo
<yang> pitastrudl: morje se pocasi segreva in ohranja toploto , ozracje pa je spremenljivo
<pitastrudl> imaš prav
<pitastrudl> zgleda da se bo jutri cajt za prvič vrečt v morje
<yang> pitastrudl: jst sem nonico videl, ko se je v kopru kopala 1. novembra
<pitastrudl> nora nonica
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kje si ti vidu da je 21 stopinj
<speed-> dobro jutro!
<metalcamp> speed-: o/
<yang> pitastrudl: http://imgur.com/a/Ts5Es   30 Okt 2013
<speed-> in kako
<metalcamp> ležerno :)
<metalcamp> kaj bo dobrega?
<sasa84> potica!
<speed-> jaz pa pecem perutke :p
<metalcamp> sasa84: you mean pizza?
<metalcamp> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/may/24/pizza-or-potica-melania-trump-mistakes-pontiffs-question-during-trip-to-vatican
<jabuk1> Is it pizza? No, it's potica: the pope gives Melania Trump food for thought | World news | The Guardian
<jabuk1> America’s first lady caught off-guard by the pontiff’s unusual question as she accompanies US president on Vatican visit
<sasa84> metalcamp: sej zato omenjam potico :)
<metalcamp> torej sva na isti valovni dolžini
<metalcamp> krasno!
<sasa84> valda, da sva :)
<sasa84> a si ti tud iz prekmurja?
<speed-> ves da je
<metalcamp> sasa84: če potrdim, bom moral speči potico?
<sasa84> moj prijatelj speče tako pehtranko, da jo vikaš :)
<CrazyLemon> a jo vikaš na poti vn? :p
<sasa84> metalcamp, sicer pa jo lahko spečeš ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sploh ne gre ven, ker jo je Å¡koda :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a te lohk nekej kolesarskega vprašam?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne?
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> Å¡motko
<sasa84> sam pol mi ni treba zvečer težit za kakšno slikco, da lažje zaspiš!
<speed-> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/WBGaAUo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mirrrranda :)
<speed-> koja miranda?
<b4d> ker
<b4d> :D
<speed-> ah kerr
<speed-> :D
<b4d> kerr kaj
<b4d> ker miranda
<b4d> mind blown
<speed-> ja na ta velik praznik
<speed-> ti mene mucis da razmislam :p
<b4d> ce te pa ze v sluzbi nic ne izzovejo :D
<b4d> evo tu smo zate
<speed-> do 6.6.
<speed-> sem afw
<speed-> :D
<b4d> lepa
<CrazyLemon> or is it!?
<speed-> wot
<CrazyLemon> indeed
 * speed- slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<pitastrudl> yang: 404
<dz0ny> lol se mal zmotiš pa napačno kremo naneseš https://muc-off.com/collections/bicycle/products/muc-off-sportive-bundle?variant=23272421575
<pitastrudl> http://www.arso.gov.si/vode/podatki/amp/H9350_t_1.html
<jabuk1> Hidrološki podatki: Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje, tabela za 1 dan
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: ^
<b4d> dz0ny: mucoff sem jest kupu samo zaradi embalaze
<b4d> ker izgleda kot nek lubrikant za krevetne poslove
<dz0ny> mhm :D
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2350.00, low: 1804.00, high: 2355.16, bid: 2349.99, ask: 2350.00
<Matthai> eno vprašanje... imam openvpn clienta, na katerem bi rad po uspešni povezavi do serverja avtomatsko pognal iptables (da nastavim firewall). Se pravi to bi rad naredil po tem, ko se mi vzpostavi openvpn povezva, prej tega omrežja sploh še ne vidim
<msev-1> kaj je zj to da mi bouncer ne dela :(
<msev-1> jao pomoje sm si spet vse uniču k sm poizkusu na novem telefonu neki naštimat :D
<msev-1> kako slabo
<b4d> msev-1: kako se lepo subtilno probas pohvalit da imas nov telefon :D
<msev-1> haha :D to sam js znam :P
<msev-1> zj sm si na 3 mestih uniču bouncer set up :D
<msev-1> v službi doma pa še na mobitelu :D
<msev-1> pismo ta bouncer shit :D zakaj mam skoz probleme z enmu passwordam :D
<metalcamp> kill it... kill it with fire
<msev-1> zj sploh do control panela za password resetirat nemorm dostopat :D
<msev-1> pismo a so teli irc online bouncerji dark magic a kaj
<dz0ny> i have no such problems :D
<dz0ny> insert "weechat" into promotion
<msev-1> kašn invalid password če so mi tako poslal
<msev-1> kaj jim ni jasn
<sasa84> .help
<idioterna> help will come to those who help themselves
<sasa84> .stran github.com
<sasa84> .github franz
<idioterna> mislm da bota ni gor
<idioterna> tko da nisi ti nc kriva :)
<dz0ny> help is too big
<sasa84> idioterna: sem pogruntala, da je jabuk1 zgnil :P
<metalcamp> na dopust je Å¡el
<sasa84> .sporoči jabuk1 rip+
<idioterna> plus!
<idioterna> rip plus plus
<sasa84> .stran github.com
<jabuk> github.com je dosegljiva!
<sasa84> prej ni bla!
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2065.00, low: 1804.00, high: 2424.24, bid: 2065.01, ask: 2089.95
<idioterna> kr dobr dump je bil ja
<CrazyLemon> ne preveč tekoč?
<CrazyLemon> .github ubuntu-si
<jabuk> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si
<jabuk> ---Slovenska predloga za cd build
<jabuk> https://github.com/sdenel/How-to-install-SimpleScalar-on-Ubuntu
<jabuk> ---null
<jabuk> https://github.com/Xrobot1992/SimpleUbuntuServer
<jabuk> ---A Simple Linux Python app to proxy HTTP connections
<metalcamp> omg you b0rked jabuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/temp-morje from master (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vHsg3
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to fix/temp-morje: https://git.io/vHsgc
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/temp-morje 8ee85d8 Dražen M: Fix .morje
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #76: Fix .morje (master...fix/temp-morje) https://git.io/vHsg8
<CrazyLemon> .imdb test failed
<matjaz> great movie
<matjaz> 5/7
<CrazyLemon> https://www.patreon.com/posts/api-is-going-10743518
<jabuk> The API is going private! | Brian Fritz on Patreon
<jabuk> Patreon is empowering a new generation of creators.Support and engage with artists and creators as they live out their passions!
<CrazyLemon> fucking people and their fucking money
<matjaz> shame
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/not-fix-for-imdb (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vHs2w
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/not-fix-for-imdb dbc69e5 Dražen M: Removed .imdb and fixed apt test
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to fix/not-fix-for-imdb: https://git.io/vHs2F
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/not-fix-for-imdb 619ac52 Dražen M: Remove .imdb tests
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #77: Fix/not fix for imdb (master...fix/not-fix-for-imdb) https://git.io/vHsaJ
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa ce bi trakt api ponucal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je open?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> popcorn ga uporabljaž
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vHsVQ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 1cf9a67 Dražen M: Removed .imdb and fixed apt test
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 7fd068e Dražen M: Remove .imdb tests
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted fix/not-fix-for-imdb at 619ac52: https://git.io/vHsV5
<CrazyLemon> jah ni open
<CrazyLemon> še vedno moraš bit registriran
<CrazyLemon> je pa free ja :)
<dz0ny> api key rabis
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e morje mergeaj..ty :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: fejla
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fejla zaradi testov, ki si jih pravkar mergeal :)
<CrazyLemon> evo
<CrazyLemon> restarted build
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ah ne..kul je
<CrazyLemon> a ne ..rebase bi mogu narest
<CrazyLemon> naah..tis kul
<CrazyLemon> build passed
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 2 new commits to fix/temp-morje: https://git.io/vHsiZ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/temp-morje 324c469 Dražen M: Fix .morje
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/temp-morje 956d8b3 Dražen M: Merge branch 'fix/temp-morje' of github.com:ubuntu-si/ircbot into fix/temp-morje
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon morje je Å¡e rahlo neprijetno za kopat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no sh1t :)
<pitastrudl> ja piše da je 21 stopinj
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> Å¡e vedno malo premrzlo
<pitastrudl> ampak se da za ene 20 minut
<pitastrudl> pol začne že mal zebst
<CrazyLemon> no sh1t :)
<CrazyLemon> v morje se gre ko je 25+
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> to je vseen če se nekam v senco vržeš
<matjaz> mi imamo Savo
<matjaz> ne gre čez 16
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ah 25+ je že preveč
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> matjaz ja sem šel ob osmih zvečer
<pitastrudl> ni blo več sonca
<pitastrudl> oz je zahajal
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 2.km  J od BIZELJSKEGA @26/05/2017 00:15:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46+N,+15.7+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-26
<metalcamp> o/
<napsy_> lp
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/ImranGarda/status/867710933627490305
<jabuk> Imran Garda on Twitter: "😂😂😂 Who made this? https://t.co/8BVtbreF0L"
<pitastrudl> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<sasa84> živeli!
<speed-> slax0r dobo sem !
<speed-> :D
<speed-> zdaj pa se pazi, ce mi nebo pasala!
<yang> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/v-ljubljani-vse-vec-zeparjev-kradejo-predvsem-turistom-442023
<jabuk> V Ljubljani vse več žeparjev, kradejo predvsem turistom - siol.net
<jabuk> V središču Ljubljane deluje vse več žeparjev, ki kradejo turistom, nam je povedalo več lokalnih turističnih vodnikov. Eni od vodnic, s katero smo govo...
<speed-> slax0r, http://shrani.najdi.si/?3A/tv/3lzTL3iv/20170526092946.jpg
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo nevem ce je kaj lepse tipkati na to kak na mojo 15let stari logitech :/
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 3.km JV od ŽIROV @26/05/2017 09:30:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+14.15+E
<pitastrudl> nice speed-
<yang> .vreme lj
<speed-> meh, not impressed - so far
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @26.05.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% jugozahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:20:09, Kulminacija: 13:00:19, Sončni zahod: 20:40:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 20min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> yang, tista ta prva je pustila torbo zunaj?
<pitastrudl> pač sama?
<pitastrudl> lol
<sasa84> speed-: a škljoca ko tipkaš?:)
<sasa84> jaz bi mela tako z lučkami https://www.mimovrste.com/tipkovnice/razer-tipkovnica-blackwidow-x-chroma-uk-slo-g
<sasa84> :D
<speed-> ja
<speed-> prevec
<speed-> :D
<speed-> zgleda bom mogel nezen do nje bit :p
<sasa84> joj, kolk časa že nisem tipkala na mehansko tipkovnico :)
<msev-> kvajto dons pa dela bouncer :D
<msev-> zj pa nevem kera koda je taprava :D
<pitastrudl> kere switche pa mas speed-
<speed-> brown
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> kako je kej tipkat brez label?
<pitastrudl> oznak
<speed-> isto kak z oznakami?
<speed-> :)
<pitastrudl> :P
<speed-> saj to nigdar ni bil problem
<speed-> po 20+ letah visenja na tipkovnici se clovek nekak navadi :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm.dokler ne boš rabu ˘
<CrazyLemon> ali ˛ !
<pitastrudl> al pa ¨°˘×¤
<speed-> bom pac kradel
<speed-> kak afno na apfelu
<speed-> sem 3 leta kradel
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa se morem to delat na svabskem layoutu
<CrazyLemon> ^productivity at its finest
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> nic kofe pa te zadeve, ajt!
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> tale presnet dropbox vs čas v "upgrading dropbox ..." modeu
<CrazyLemon> wtf is wrong with it
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18582395_296270180785819_2563600021635529928_n.jpg?oh=8e7d387b400c36516fa2e6888c1b89cb&oe=59B420B5
<sasa84> zdobersek: wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> whudup
<zdobersek> morje
<zdobersek> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<zdobersek> wha
<sasa84> .potresi CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> že za kopat je zdobersek, že že!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny ni mergeal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lahk pa ti!
<speed-> ni sel skos quality control? :D
<CrazyLemon> šel šel..sam dz0ny je že v letih pa pozabi na merge :p
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/KFgQuI1.png bo kr QC
<CrazyLemon> naah!
<CrazyLemon> All checks have passed
<CrazyLemon> 2 successful checks
<CrazyLemon> see ^
<speed-> .mura
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> ka zaj to
<speed-> kje so informacije?!?
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/ANm6ThD.png CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> a je tko tezko
<dz0ny> git fetch -p
<dz0ny> git rebase origin/master
<dz0ny> all problems solved
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny all i did was git rebase :)
<dz0ny> na githubu gum ne nardi rebase
<dz0ny> pac pa merge
<dz0ny> do not press that button !!
<CrazyLemon> i didn't :)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed fix/temp-morje from 956d8b3 to 324c469: https://git.io/vHsg3
<speed-> a tako
<speed-> zaj bomo pa ze forcali
<dz0ny>     Merge branch 'fix/temp-morje' of github.com:ubuntu-si/ircbot into fix/temp-morje
<dz0ny> kdo je pa to stisnu not pol :9?
<CrazyLemon>   git checkout fix/temp-morje
<CrazyLemon>  1994  git rebase master
<CrazyLemon> it did ^
<dz0ny> ok checkout je Å¡e ena prepovedana stvar :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> git branch
<dz0ny> ne checkout
<dz0ny> k pol delaš merge met tvojim origin/imebrancha
<dz0ny> in ime_brancha
<dz0ny> namest da bi posjncal orign z tvojim branchom
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej praviš da uporabljam tist tvoj town? :D
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj uporabljaš
<dz0ny> sam da si narobe naredu merge
<dz0ny> mogu bi pa rebase
<dz0ny> i'ts all good now
<CrazyLemon> jah js sm 'git rebase' naredu..če je on v ozadju naredu merge its not my fault! its gits! :D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vHGK9
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 9a1fb1b Dražen M: Fix .morje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da nis ta https://slo-tech.com/forum/t684723/p5536729#p5536729
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny cruel man..really cruel
<CrazyLemon> i rsync my sh1t..not clone :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jabuk> Sweet! WordPress 4.8 Release Candidate is available! Read more at https://wordpress.org/news/2017/05/wordpress-4-8-release-candidate/
<jabuk> Published: Fri May 26 2017 01:04:37 GMT+0200 (CEST)
<CrazyLemon> see..it does work :)
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 20.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 19.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 20.3°C
<CrazyLemon> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7987687/what-is-the-difference-between-git-branch-and-git-checkout-b
<jabuk> What is the difference between "git branch" and "git checkout -b"? - Stack Overflow
<CrazyLemon> i don't get it :(
<CrazyLemon> kako pa prideš v svoj branch če ne smeš uporabljat checkouta?
<b4d> chainsaw :D
<dz0ny> Bom blog post spisal
<sasa84> nč miške...morm it travo pokosit :)
<sasa84> se tipkamo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i'll just git hack and git sync i guess :)
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km  Z od BREŽIC @26/05/2017 11:44:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+15.54+E
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon deleted fix/temp-morje at 324c469: https://git.io/vHGiC
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_605468.html
<jabuk> Original Xiaomi AMAZFIT Sports Bluetooth Smart Watch ENGLISH VERSION-159.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$159.99 + free shipping, buy Original Xiaomi AMAZFIT Sports Bluetooth Smart Watch online shopping at GearBest.com.
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DLnhdnSUVs
<jabuk> Ludovico Einaudi - "Elegy for the Arctic" - Official Live (Greenpeace) - YouTube
<jabuk> Subscribe to the official Ludovico Einaudi channel here! http://bit.ly/EinaudiChannel Ludovico Einaudi performs an original piece "Elegy for the Arctic", on ...
<b4d> yang: na njegta sem enkrat slucajno naletel, pa kar prijetna muzika
<yang> ne poznam drgac
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DLnhdnSUVs
<jabuk> Ludovico Einaudi - "Elegy for the Arctic" - Official Live (Greenpeace) - YouTube
<jabuk> Subscribe to the official Ludovico Einaudi channel here! http://bit.ly/EinaudiChannel Ludovico Einaudi performs an original piece "Elegy for the Arctic", on ...
<yang> na tole grem dans, me zanima ce misli tut naga nastopat
<yang> aja
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmSGEHsSWIQ
<jabuk> Jenny Hval – The Great Undressing (Official Music Video) - YouTube
<jabuk> Blood Bitch is out now. iTunes: http://hyperurl.co/BloodBitch CD: http://hyperurl.co/BloodBitchAMZ LP: http://bit.ly/2h2P0BA Spotify: https://open.spotify.co...
<yang> Zgleda mors dandanes nag nastopat, ce zelis napredovat v glasbeni sceni
<napsy_> to ze en lep cas :)
<speed-> pa luliko mores met :p
<yang> lulike pa res ni problem narest danes
<yang> neki stane sicer
<yang> ampak se verjetn povrne
<speed-> ce si pripravlen to potrpet :D
<yang> b4d: v redu je Einaudi
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJO7bcRVPvI
<speed-> haha
<jabuk> Literal Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube
<jabuk> Thanks to Video Blocks for helping to make this video possible! Visit them at http://videoblocks.com/CorridorDigital_1116 GET LIT. Quick lighting tips from u...
<yang> hehe dobra
<speed-> pubeci proxmox sploh ni tak hudo slab
<speed-> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> speed-: super :D
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> danes pa sm srečal wannacry žrtev
<idioterna> in, je jokala?
<CrazyLemon> she/he almost cried :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pravi da bo od zdaj naprej delal/a backupe :D
<CrazyLemon> pa pravi da je serviser dejal da bi popravilo stalo več kot računalnik..which is weird :)
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/scottlynch78/status/867371525879595009
<jabuk> Scott Lynch on Twitter: "That time nobody told the human cleric's player that the rest of the party wanted to be neutral evil. https://t.co/ZNNSowiVWp"
<upd_> i got n26 :)
<CrazyLemon> is it deadly? :(
<upd_> i hope not
<skyx> lp
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-27
<yang_> Jutro
<CrazyLemon> hm..dilema define r5 ali define c
<yang> https://vid.me/oU5H
<jabuk> Starodobnik was live.-1455987494465568 - Vidme
<jabuk> Like watching videos and supporting the creators who make them? Join 25 million other humans on Vidme today.
<yang> https://vid.me/ZYdY
<jabuk> Facebook video #1809200362681159-1809200362681159 - Vidme
<jabuk> Like watching videos and supporting the creators who make them? Join 25 million other humans on Vidme today.
<yang> https://vid.me/NuqQ
<jabuk> Facebook video #961092340671501-961092340671501 - Vidme
<jabuk> Like watching videos and supporting the creators who make them? Join 25 million other humans on Vidme today.
<pitastrudl> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-fix-a-Samsung-external-m3-hard-drive-in-und/
<jabuk> How to Fix a Samsung External M3 Hard Drive in Under 5 Minutes: 21 Steps
<pitastrudl> hmmmm
<jabuk> There's literally nothing worse in the world than the dreaded moment your hard drive fails, losing all your precious data. The thing is, right, the recovery companies and manufacturers have got a sweet deal going on - they actually build failure into the drives so that you either stump up tens of pounds to the fix it man or give it to the manufacturers to buy a new hard drive!Well, that little money maker is about to end when I show YOU
<jabuk> how to fix it with little more than a few households items and 5 minutes to spare.You will need: Screwdriver (any)Knife (optional) A claw hammerSticky TapeBrown TapeTissueScissorsStapler
<pitastrudl> kje bi shranjeval xubuntu nastavitve za ekran?
<pitastrudl> vsakič ko priklopim ekran na laptop, ga moram znova konfigurirat, pa nima glih opcije za shranjevat layoute tale xfce monitor gui
<yang_> ima
<yang_> si gledal v monitor settings
<yang_> ta te vprasa po tem kako zelis imeti display nastavljen
<pitastrudl> zaenkrat sm našu, da se da nekaj z xrandr
<pitastrudl> ja me vpraša ja
<pitastrudl> samo potem moral spreminjat resoulicjo, premikat ekran tako da je na pravi strani tid
<pitastrudl> s/tid/itd
<yang_> settings display
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> zdej se igram z xrandr
<pitastrudl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24678504/
<jabuk> Ubuntu Pastebin
<pitastrudl> tole zaenkrat dela tako da moram 2x izvesti
<pitastrudl> v prvo ko zaženem mi mirrora displaye
<pitastrudl> drugič ko zažene mpa da ta pravo
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/enzy/1287664#file-xubuntu_dual_monitor-sh-L10
<jabuk> Dual Monitor configuration on Xubuntu· GitHub
<pitastrudl> sem iz tuki dobil
<pitastrudl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24678577/ evo dela :D
 * sasa84 povoha CrazyLemon "še živ?"
<sasa84> .stran www.sporocivrsto.si
<jabuk> www.sporocivrsto.si je dosegljiva!
<sasa84> a komu dela ta stran?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> loh probam, sam me je strah
<idioterna> sasa84: ne, ne dela
<idioterna> neki so zabluzil
<msev1> Am upgradeal sm pakete na gnomeu in mi ne boota komp vec :)
<msev1> :(
<msev1> Zakaj sm tok neumen
<pitastrudl> kaj samo upgrejd si naredu?
<msev1> Ja
<msev1> Sam splashscreen od boota vidm pol je pa blackscreen
<idioterna> ja ne bootat v Xe ane
<msev1> Kam pa v recovery?
<msev1> Zj ta dpkg dela svoje
<msev1> Nvidia driver builda
<msev1> Pa druge zadeve tut
<msev1> Mogoce clo rata kj
<pitastrudl> hm, nimam ideje, se mi Å¡e ni zgodilo
<msev1> Ma kle je bil ze install ves čuden
<pitastrudl> v najhujšem primeru boš mogu podatke skopirat z kakim live cdjem pa na novo dat
<msev1> Na tej masini...sm moral popravljat
<pitastrudl> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1804985
<jabuk> [ubuntu] How can I uninstall / rollback the most recent update?
<jabuk> I was prompted to install a host of updates last night, and one (or more?) have rendered my system unusable unless I boot to low graphics recovery mode (failsafex).The problem I'm seeing when I boot normally is the video rate is unbearably slow (~5 FPS and worse when moving windows).I suspect the problem maybe related to the SandyBridge chipset my laptop uses. Prior to the update 3d acceleration didn't work, and now 2d is also broken.I
<jabuk> tried selecting 'previous version of linux' and
<msev1> Aha zj je mal bols
<msev1> Vidm login screen
<msev1> Ok im back in
<msev1> Extensione bo treba nastavt na nov
<msev1> Nebom vec upgradeal lol
<msev-> back in action
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam v recovery sm mogu pa dpkg pognat
<msev-> noted for the future
<msev-> nevem zakaj mi ne rata bouncerja usposobt na androidu je nasledn problem
<msev-> k na prejšnjem fonu mi je dobr delal
<msev-> amm terminix se mi je uniču :D
<msev-> kko popravm ta paket?
<pitastrudl> zakaj maš bouncerja na telefonu
<msev-> zto k ste težil da me dol meče skoz včash
<msev-> its all because of u!!!
<msev-> mam pa občutk da je vse mal hitrejš zle :D
<msev-> amm.. kko nardim da mi ne posodablja driverja za nvidio
<msev-> ostalo mi pa vse posodobi
<msev-> k pomoje zarad tega nism vidu zadev
<pitastrudl> ponavadi si kak pocen vps nabaviš al pa na pi-ja daš, nebi prčakvau da pa na androida :D
<pitastrudl> kaj laufaš na androidu da si ga gor postavu?
<matjaz> spet msev- ne zna razložit stvari
<msev-> ne js se povezujem na bouncerja
<msev-> iz androida
<msev-> sorry pitastrudl nism bil dost jasen
<msev-> amm kko zj popravm en paket k je borked
<msev-> msev@msev:~$ sudo apt install flatpak
<msev-> [sudo] password for msev:
<msev-> E: dpkg je bil prekinjen. Za popravilo napake morate ročno pognati 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'.
<msev-> wtf
<msev-> no in k tist poženem se nč ne zgodi :D
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> msev strikes again
<msev-> aha ne sj dela :D
<msev-> sorry bois
<msev-> motl me je k ni hotl flatpak inštalirat
<msev-> in sm pol upgrade pognal
<msev-> in pol je bil blackscreen :D
<speed-> juo
<msev-> https://github.com/storm119/Tilix-Themes
<jabuk> GitHub - storm119/Tilix-Themes: Theme for Tilix Terminal
<jabuk> Tilix-Themes - Theme for Tilix Terminal
<msev-> am dal sm v to mapo
<msev-> temo pa jo ne morm izbrat notr
<msev-> a morm sourcat?
 * speed- slaps msev- around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> How to use:
<speed-> You need to install Tilix to use my theme and the ported themes. Other terminal wont work...
<speed-> Pick the one you like and Copy the theme *.json to ~/.config/tilix/schemes/
<speed-> Apply via Tilix (Profile/Edit Profile/Color)
<msev-> sj sm dal ke
<msev-> nism kreten
<msev-> pa isto sm probal applyjat pa ni nalistan tm notr
<sasa84> idioterna: ja.... hočejo, da sporočiš in fotkaš, če najdeš kakšnega ogroženega hroščka... pol pa jim stvari ne delajo :D
<msev-> a kdo zna najdt kko instaliram gnome-todo prek flatpaka
<speed-> msev- sory, da sem te mel za kretena
<speed-> :p
<msev-> :P
<msev-> boli me roka :(
<msev-> sm padu dons
<msev-> k sm Å¡u dol iz enga sedla  mi je mal spodrsnl :D
<sasa84> msev-: kakšnega sedla? :P
<CrazyLemon> jahal je
<sasa84>  hm... jaz ponavad ne padem dol s sedla, ker ga nimam:P
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 8.km SV od KOBARIDA @27/05/2017 21:59:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.67+E
<CrazyLemon> torej nč ne jahaš?
<speed-> te je zahaklana :D
<msev-> iz sedla "Čez Dol"
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je pa to?
<msev-> prot prehodavcem se gre
<msev-> sam ni blo cajta je mogu frend it dost zgodj nazaj tko da sva Å¡la sam do ke
<msev-> dolina Zadnjice
<CrazyLemon> dolina zadnjice pa padel si s sedla
<CrazyLemon> pa s frendom si bil
<CrazyLemon> torej...he's the bottom?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, tam kjer je najvišja točka, ko pride še z druge strani pot
<CrazyLemon> .imdb get out
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/get_out/
<jabuk> Get Out (2017) - Rotten Tomatoes
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-28
<msev-> CrazyLemon, lol zanimivo teorijo si razvil
<yang> jutro
<yang> msev-: kaj do dobr'ga
<msev-> yo yang
<msev-> nč tazga dons :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kam pa si ti hodu madona :)
<yang> msev-: a s bil na planini zadnjica, mas fotografije ?
<CrazyLemon> bil je v dolini zadnjice..ampak na sedlu!
<yang> :)
<yang> ls /home/yang/slike-DG2-20170527/ | wc -l
<yang> 723
<yang> ne da se mi to pregledvat dans
<CrazyLemon> meni se tudi ne bi dalo če so vse slike v ~
<yang> v ?
<msev-> yang mam
<msev-> sam nimam jih drugje kot na fbju :D
<msev-> yang dolina Zadnjica je
<msev-> pač greš čez Vršič in pr 50 serpentini zaviješ na eno gozdno cesto
<msev-> naprej morš pa peš k je dovoljen sam za lastnike zemljišč
<yang> ok
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B87FK33qoAT3LVVNSjZnZ19LbTg?usp=sharing
<jabuk> test – Google Drive
<msev-> evo dolina Zadnjice
<msev-> a mi kdo loh flatpak za gnome-todo nardi?
<msev-> :D
<speed-> jutro
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  S od NOVE GORICE @28/05/2017 13:48:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.01+N,+13.67+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  S od NOVE GORICE @28/05/2017 13:48:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46+N,+13.65+E
<CrazyLemon> peeps
<CrazyLemon> kako se posodobi libreelec & kodi?
<CrazyLemon> a gre posodobitev prek maintainerja 905?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ko boš mel čas..dej prečekiraj CPU tem na tvojem V88
<matjaz> CPU tem?
<CrazyLemon> temp*
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je idleal pri 85° :D
<CrazyLemon> trenutno 83°
<CrazyLemon> ampak to zato ker gledam stream :p
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pri meni je zdaj idle pa je 70
<CrazyLemon> posodobu sm ga na *k
<CrazyLemon> pa je okrog 90°
<matjaz> LibreELEC (community) - Version: 8.0.1j
<matjaz> jerst mam to
<CrazyLemon> hitr upgrejdat!
<yang> https://vid.me/8UuD
<jabuk> This man put the world's worst inventions in a museum to teach us t... - Vidme
<jabuk> Like watching videos and supporting the creators who make them? Join 25 million other humans on Vidme today.
<yang> https://rsf.org/en/ranking
<jabuk> 2017 World Press Freedom Index | RSF
<jabuk> Reporters Without Borders (RSF) presents the 2017 press freedom barometer.
<idioterna> no, koncno smo visje k ZDA pa UK
<yang> kljub temu sramota, da smo na 37. mestu
<yang> Vietnam 175
<idioterna> kje je pa rusija
<idioterna> also zakaj je sramota da smo na 37. mestu?
<idioterna> kje pa naj bi bili?
<CrazyLemon> #1!
<yang> top 10
<idioterna> yang: kako si pa to predstavlas?
<idioterna> yang: a ti sploh ves zakaj je norveska #1?
<idioterna> ker so vse davcne napovedi javne.
<idioterna> od vseh drzavljanov.
<idioterna> every single one of them
<idioterna> ker so najbolj transparentna drzava na svetu
<idioterna> kjer majo novinarji dostop do vsega
<yang> sej je kul drzava sam mrzlo je
<yang> pa prekratki dnevi
<yang> pa tezko si tajkun, ce je vse javno
<idioterna> komot si
<idioterna> sam posten tajkun mors bit
<yang> takih ni
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> yang: a teb se zdi da je ustanovitelj ikeje neposten?
<yang> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jubilee_and_Munin,_Ravens,_Tower_of_London_2016-04-30.jpg
<jabuk> File:Jubilee and Munin, Ravens, Tower of London 2016-04-30.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
<msev-> a mi kdo od vs lahko nardi gnome-todo flatpak :D
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km SZ od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @28/05/2017 21:22:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.89+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km SZ od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @28/05/2017 21:22:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.89+E
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Snežnik
<dz0ny> Veliki Snežnik
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0pA8v9SFT0
<jabuk> MADproductions: Slovenia Mountain Bike Adventure - YouTube
<jabuk> Exploring a new country is always a unique experience. When Outdoor Mania (www.outdoor-mania.com) invited us to visit Slovenia we didn't know what to expect....
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-21
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<msev-> idioterna,  hidrogel s srebrovim alginatom reč v lekarni, če rabš za koga itd
<idioterna> sm slisu ja
<idioterna> sam ne vem ce bo pomagal u moji situaciji
<msev-> idioterna, nevem za probat je, je pa dolgotrajno zdravljenje v vsakem primeru
<idioterna> ma, jsm se zdej nehu sekirat
<idioterna> steristripe pa inadine si dam gor
<idioterna> pa delam vse tko k da nc ni
<msev-> ja če te ne moti pretirano pri normalnem funkcioniranju pol je čist gut
<idioterna> nc me ne moti
<idioterna> neki casa sm se pazu
<idioterna> pol mi je pa en kirurg reku da to nc ne vpliva
<idioterna> da se bo mogl pocas zacelt
<idioterna> in da je vseen kaj delam
<idioterna> da nej sam pazm da not ne pride svinarija
<idioterna> da se ne okuz
<idioterna> pa bo ok
<idioterna> kolesarm se ne, ampak bom hmal
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja zakaj ne vidim ssdja ki sm ga lihkar priklopu?
<CrazyLemon> povezano je vse
<slax0r> crku pec
<slax0r> idioterna: kaj si uspicil?
<CrazyLemon> a je možno da na en napajalni sata kabl lahk največ dva diska priklopiš?
<slax0r> ce mas kak cuzi-muzi psu
<slax0r> samo ponavadi ne
<slax0r> ker vecina periphery power kablov gre v samem psu na isti rail
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm dal drug sata kabl ker sm ga potreboval tudi za fane
<CrazyLemon> pa sm se odloču izklopit tistega prej in dal tega 'novega'
<CrazyLemon> pa dela zadeva
<CrazyLemon> tako fan kot tudi ssd
<slax0r> poskodovan kabel?
<CrazyLemon> ne verjamem..mogoče pini
<CrazyLemon> kabl definitivno ni ker mam dva diska gor
<slax0r> dovolj je samo da je bil kabel kdaj "prelomljen"
<CrazyLemon> kakšne mate možnosti v fstabu za ssd
<CrazyLemon> extX defaults 0 2
<CrazyLemon> ?
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/gcqE/conf
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/gcqE
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sem prebral da 1 ima samo root partition
<slax0r> fsck ja
<slax0r> ostali majo 2 ali 0
<CrazyLemon> nč..reboot da preverim tale fstab
<slax0r> good luck
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> deva
<CrazyLemon> i love this gpdr shit :D     ker lahko ignoriraš maile pa te samodejno unsubscribeajo :D
<slax0r> yw
<slax0r> yep :_
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> slax0r: https://bou.si/rest/hard-braking.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7103.40, low: 7065.00, high: 7316.49, bid: 7091.26, ask: 7104.30
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 589.70294856 (0.0830579 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-22
<upd> l
<matjaz> rajz n Å¡ajn!
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> idioterna: wtf? zabil kam? ta sedez na sredini je za mulca?
<slax0r> aja, jutro
<metalcamp> g'day
<idioterna> slax0r: ja
<idioterna> slax0r: nikamor zabil
<idioterna> slax0r: bolj poglej, bos vidu da je neki ekstra na sliki
<slax0r> idioterna: a, zdaj vidim, dodatna oprema :)
<slax0r> upam da poskodbe niso prehude :/
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> luknjo mam v nogi
<idioterna> otroci so ok
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/na-kraju-nesrece.jpg
<slax0r> o shiet
<slax0r> pa dobro, samo da so mulci vredu :)
<Matthai> idioterna, kaj se je pa zgodilo?
<slax0r> nogo je dal kam nebi smel
<idioterna> tamala je z nogo v sprikle zabremzala
<idioterna> no, tavelika
<idioterna> trikrat sm ji reku da je prevelka za spredi
<slax0r> a mala je dala nogo not? auc :/
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tist je njena superga
<slax0r> aja, huh
<slax0r> a ji ni noge zvilo?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> k je gimnasticarske postave pa se lahko zvija
<idioterna> mal jo je bolelo dva dni, potem je pa ze laufala okol
<napsy> .videl zdobbie
<jabuk> napsy: zdobbie je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 4 dnevi z sporočilom: ojavejzda
<slax0r> dober favicon btw :)
<idioterna> sej mam se bl medicinske fotografije ce te zanima
<slax0r> as in, bloody?
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> ce zelis lahko :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/7cm-wide-3cm-deep.jpg
<idioterna> ni lih za po kosilu
<slax0r> mene ne motijo take stvari
<slax0r> sem vcasih pri racunalniku jedel in gledal ono stran, kaj je ze bla
<slax0r> ogrish?
<idioterna> mene tudi ne
<slax0r> nekaj takega
<idioterna> ogrish ja
<slax0r> kje si se pa to urezal? na bajku?
<idioterna> na sprednm zobniku
<slax0r> hardcore
<idioterna> ja, kr kul je blo
<idioterna> pa nc ni bolel
<slax0r> si pokasiral sive/
<slax0r> ?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/zasvasan.jpg
<CrazyLemon> rotten was better
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Zvestim uporabnikom, ki bodo izpolnili vsa soglasja, bomo v tednu dni naložili brezplačno avtopranje L.
<CrazyLemon> vse bodo dali sam da klikneš subscribe
<idioterna> jsm se ze odlocu da niti enmu ne bom reku, da se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> js zaenkrat tudi vztrajam pri tem :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem pa kaj mercator čaka.. mam modro piko pa zaenkrat nobenga obvestila ne nič
<idioterna> a ni to super
<idioterna> bos loh v pondelk ze tozu
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<metalcamp> sup CrazyLemon
<metalcamp> nekam pretirano vesel izgledaš
<idioterna> 10:47< CrazyLemon> ne vem pa kaj mercator čaka.. mam modro piko pa zaenkrat nobenga obvestila ne nič
<idioterna> 10:49< idioterna> a ni to super
<idioterna> tega se veseli
<idioterna> 10:49< idioterna> bos loh v pondelk ze tozu
<matjaz> jest tud ne mislim nič potrjevat
<matjaz> hvala EU za global unsubscribe na newslettre!
<metalcamp> thanks idioterna
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: obi je tudi poslal, 10% popust ce se strinjas
<slax0r> pred par dnevi pa samo da se naj strinjas
<slax0r> ocitno se jih premal strinja
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<slax0r> no more junk mail
<slax0r> \o/
<CrazyLemon> hola hombre
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> VENGA VENGA
<CrazyLemon> http://tehnozvezdje.si/nokia-7-plus-nova-kraljica-srednjega-razreda/
<jabuk> Nokia 7 Plus: Nova kraljica srednjega razreda? – Tehnozvezdje
 * CrazyLemon needs a new phone
<slax0r> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija/mobilna-telefonija/klasicni-mobilni-telefoni/mobi-cuk-original-rumen-sagem-mobicuk-cukec-1302115513.html
<jabuk> Mobi Čuk #original #rumen #sagem #mobičuk #čukec :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Lepo ohranjen mobi Čuk (edinole na levi strani rumenega dela je ena prečna razpoka, a samo estetska), ki ima zraven priložena: - navodila - original
<CrazyLemon> tega sm že mel
<slax0r> zakaj ga nebi se enkrat
<CrazyLemon> coz i'm a playa! or smth..<insert msev quote here>
<metalcamp> lol, we finally have a celebrity
<zdobersek> who dat
<CrazyLemon> you booooooi.. you're the star here
<CrazyLemon> meh..zamudu spacex launch
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-23
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro!
<metalcamp> sup
<slax0r> not much
<slax0r> hbu
<napsy> .videl zdobbie
<jabuk> napsy: zdobbie je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 5 dnevi z sporočilom: ojavejzda
<metalcamp> speak of the devil...
<napsy> :)
<metalcamp> slax0r: nekaj takega :)
<metalcamp> podobnega*
<metalcamp> https://keenlab.tencent.com/en/Experimental_Security_Assessment_of_BMW_Cars_by_KeenLab.pdf
<slax0r> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/33174617_10211778417883669_2418275808389890048_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=b075c2964cd09108cbd39a7eeda291f3&oe=5BC21726
<metalcamp> noice
<metalcamp> did not expect that
<CrazyLemon> Vsem, ki boste oddali privolitev, bomo podarili elektronsko knjigo Aljanine karikature.
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> don't miss out! :D
<CrazyLemon> nekdo bi mogu narest twitter acc GDPRGifts :D
<metalcamp> https://www.securityfocus.com/bid/104167
<jabuk> Adobe Acrobat and Reader CVE-2018-4990 Arbitrary Code Execution Vulnerability
<jabuk> SecurityFocus is designed to facilitate discussion on computer security related topics, create computer security awareness, and to provide the Internet's largest and most comprehensive database of computer security knowledge and resources to the public. It also hosts the BUGTRAQ mailing list.
<metalcamp> kill it
<metalcamp> kill it with fire
<CrazyLemon> http://tehnozvezdje.si/izi-vraca-evro-za-vsak-neporabljen-gigabajt/
<jabuk> Izi vrača evro za vsak neporabljen gigabajt – Tehnozvezdje
<CrazyLemon> . Za vašo zvestobo vam podarjamo bon za 10€* za vaš naslednji nakup.
<CrazyLemon> #gdprgifts
<slax0r> OBI?
<CrazyLemon> hervis
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> a oni tudi?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> https://hackathon.viberate.com/#challenge
<jabuk> V-Hackathon | The Viberate Hackathon
<jabuk> V-Hackathon is Viberate’s first-ever Hackathon. Learn everything you need to knowabout it and show us what you got. Pitch in now!
<CrazyLemon> evo ideje..music dating app! sasa bi bila zihr za
<sasa84> mhm!
<sasa84> i'm in!
<sasa84> poljubček vsem miškam!
<sasa84> slax0r, ljubavi
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999367582271422464
<jabuk> Twitter
<upd> ping
<jabuk> upd: pong
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-24
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> o/
<slax0r> \o
<speed-> \o
<b4d> hai
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6478.42, low: 6371.94, high: 6787.70, bid: 6470.30, ask: 6477.57
<speed-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6316.29, low: 6284.50, high: 6787.70, bid: 6310.50, ask: 6316.29
<speed-> 2k !!!!
<metalcamp> by february
<slax0r> 20**?
<slax0r> dz0ny: kaksno priporocilo za input validation v go?
<slax0r> tale me zgleda dokaj ok: https://github.com/thedevsaddam/govalidator ampak me skrbi malo aktivnost repositorija
<jabuk> GitHub - thedevsaddam/govalidator: Validate Golang request data with simple rules. Highly inspired by Laravel's request validation.
<jabuk> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<slax0r> u lost teh powah
<CrazyLemon> nevah
<slax0r> 		user.AuthIdentity.UserId = user.Id
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/2ALH.png
<slax0r> tole
<slax0r> to je legal?
<slax0r> ni tak da moram jaz potrdit da zelim prejemat dalje njihovo sranje?
<b4d> malo dvomim
<b4d> ampak ne vem zagotovo
<idioterna> ja, ce ne potrdis, ti ga ne smejo vec posiljat
<idioterna> od jutri naprej
<b4d> best antispam ever :D
<slax0r> ja ampak poglej, tu pisejo da ce zelim dalje prejemat, naj ignoriram mail
<slax0r> drugacen aj pa kliknem cancel
<b4d> pomojem nategujejo
<idioterna> vidim ja
<b4d> ker lih v tem je fora da je vse ratalo opt-in
<idioterna> pomoje je to narobe
<b4d> da ni teh shadow default skritih opt-out zadev
<idioterna> v uredbi pise "opt in"
<idioterna> tole ni
<b4d> tako ja
<slax0r> niti ne vem kdaj sem se prvic prijavil na ta njihov newsletter
<b4d> jaz sem pravo razsvetljenje dozivel, na kolkih zadevah se
<b4d> *sem
<b4d> pa res ne klikam vsega okrog
<idioterna> js pa kolk sm previdm
<idioterna> ker mi sam na info@hehe.si vse posiljajo
<idioterna> js nism na nc prjavlen
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> sem dal cancel
<slax0r> pa se dobim enkrat isti mail
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo vedu zakaj za vraga ne dela zvok prek hdmija na... windows 10? :D
<idioterna> slax0r: there's no way out!
<CrazyLemon> Vaša obstoječa soglasja so že skladna z novo evropsko zakonodajo, zato vam za nadaljnje članstvo v Klubu OMV SMILE & DRIVE in za ugodnosti, ki vam jih prinaša, ni potrebno storiti ničesar.
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/V1-T.png
<slax0r> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi dela audio prek hdmija?!?!
<CrazyLemon> +ne
<dz0ny> alsamixer
<dz0ny> pa unmutaj spdif
<CrazyLemon> tis windows 10..no alsamixer there
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> install ubuntu bruh
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi honestly :D
<slax0r> drugace pa klikni tam na tisti zvocnik pri uri pa tam lahko spremenis output device
<CrazyLemon> bruh
<CrazyLemon> i did that like..dozen of times
<CrazyLemon> pa updejtal gonilnik grafične
<CrazyLemon> pa poskušal updejtat sound driver..no update found
<CrazyLemon> pa rebootal ene dvakrat
<dz0ny> unmutaj tv
<dz0ny> :P
<CrazyLemon> ni mutean :D
 * CrazyLemon double checks
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<CrazyLemon> ne je** 5%.. rdeč x je pri zvočniku ko dam hdmi output
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042822664
<jabuk> Je za dober telefon res treba odšteti tisoč evrov? | Dnevnik
<jabuk> Imeti telefon iz vrha ponudbedanes pomeni tudi seči zelo globoko v žep. Iphone x stane recimo več kot tisoč evrov. Samsungova večja devetica (galaxy s9 plus) stane nekoliko manj kot tisoč evrov, Huaweijev prvak P20 pro pa še malenkost manj. Govorimo torej o cenah, ki povprečne uporabnike takoj odvrnejo.
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo acc pri dnevniku?
<NiceLurk> CrazyLemon: tule maš trideset možnih rešitev https://www.pallareviews.com/4237/windows-10-hdmi-audio-not-working/
<jabuk> Fix HDMI Sound Not Working in Windows 10 - User Testified Solutions
<jabuk> Solve Windows 10 HDMI audio problems. Working fixes for error like HDMI not showing up in playback devices. 30 different causes and answers.
<NiceLurk> Fix #30  je pogosto problem
<sasa84_> ccc
<idioterna> jsm mislu da u winsih vse dela out of the box
<sasa84_> tud jaz
<CrazyLemon> NiceLurk fix #18
<CrazyLemon> in ja..večino tega sm poskusu.. kar je znotraj windowsov/updejtov gonilnikov etc
<NiceLurk> kek
<NiceLurk> > solution is to completely stop using Windows
<NiceLurk> unironically med "solutions for win 10 problem"
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to po zadnjem updejtu?
<slax0r> sasa84: :O
<sasa84> ooooo slax0r !!!
<slax0r> sasa84: pa kje se potepas? :)
<idioterna> po internetu
<CrazyLemon> internetih*
<CrazyLemon> woopsie
<CrazyLemon> torej.. kdo ma acc pri dnevniku
<CrazyLemon> sam tl,dr version me zanima tistga članka
<NiceLurk> CrazyLemon: probi tole
<NiceLurk> http://bugmenot.com/view/vecer.si
<jabuk> vecer.si passwords - BugMeNot
<jabuk> Access and share logins for vecer.si
<NiceLurk> tule maš še tri druge podobne strani za accounti in passwordi
<NiceLurk> https://www.raymond.cc/blog/bypass-compulsory-web-registration-by-sharing-logins/
<jabuk> 4 Websites to Bypass Compulsory Web Registration By Sharing Logins • Raymond.CC
<jabuk> A simpler way to not having to register on a website yourself with real or fake details, is to use someone else's details that they have willingly shared with you. Here's 3 sites that offer shared login details that someone else has created for a website that is free to use.
<CrazyLemon> NiceLurk naah.. ni mi toliko do tega :)
<CrazyLemon> sam sm mislu da če nekdo ima acc da prečekira kaj pravijo pri dnevniku
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: pravijo da "ta boljsi" telefoni stanejo veliko
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to sm prebral v prvem stavku tudi sam... hvala :p
<slax0r> glad to help
<CrazyLemon> sam danes so pa čist nori s temi mail pa GDPR :D
<CrazyLemon> VSI pošiljajo...VSI
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> ja res
<slax0r> nonstop mi piska
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/uc4yX21.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-25
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> TGIF
<metalcamp> sounds like you don't like your job
<slax0r> weekend > best job in the world
<metalcamp> hehe
<msev-> Program received signal SIGSEGV: Segmentation fault - invalid memory reference.
<msev-> Backtrace for this error:
<msev-> #0  0x7FB72D39AE08
<msev-> #1  0x7FB72D399F90
<msev-> #2  0x7FB72CFEA4AF
<msev-> #3  0x402FA5 in MAIN__ at cov_mt.f:?
<msev-> Napaka segmentacije (izpis jedra)
<msev-> kvaje to
<msev-> gfortran -o3 -o cov_mt_g cov_mt_g.f
<msev-> a ni tole taprav ukaz za kompajlat
<lynxlynxlynx> pišeš kamor ne bi smel
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače povedano: hrošč je v kodi
<slax0r> a majski?
<Guest17479> so že zuni ja :P
<alfaboy> msev-: cov_mt.f bereš/pišeš v neki kar še nima podatka
<alfaboy> var juhu = null
<alfaboy> read(juhu)  # Segmentation fault - invalid memory reference.
<msev-> čak a pol mu ne dajem pravilnih argumentov al kaj
<msev-> pri zagonu programa
<metalcamp> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<slax0r> ^
<msev-> ja sm probal rekompilirat
<lynxlynxlynx> it's in yer code
<metalcamp> msev-: PICNIC
<msev-> it worx for my boss
<b4d> msev-: to imas sigurno neko legacy 16 bitno kodo ČD
<metalcamp> slax0r: tole meni izgleda bolj kot koloradski hrošč
<idioterna> msev-: pejstn kaj je v cov?mt.f
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> cov_mt_g.f
<msev-> ma ne sj vas ne bom obremenjeval bom počakal šefa :D
<msev-> ena vrednost v programu
<msev-> mof - maximum number of frames je bla nastavljena na 15000
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, a je varianta da greva kotovo sedlo še letos haha :D aj že preveč pobral :)
<msev-> včer sm abzajlov tm v stari beli smo se učil s šolo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: a smučat? škoda dil
<msev-> sami kamni a kko :)
<lynxlynxlynx> precej, sej veš da tam leti dol z vseh strani
<CrazyLemon> This email is to remind you to accept our new Terms of Service. If you do not all web, API and Git traffic to GitLab.com will be blocked until you accept.
<CrazyLemon> #gdprWithoutGifts
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme mislinja
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme krvavec
<jabuk> ARSO: Krvavec (1740m): 12°C @25.05.2018 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% zahodnik 2.28 m/s (8.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:20:25, Kulminacija: 13:00:23, Sončni zahod: 20:40:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 19min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6438.08, low: 6252.49, high: 6543.93, bid: 6425.53, ask: 6435.90
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 516.18109267 (0.0804362 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/
<jabuk> Bicikel.com
<CrazyLemon> loooool.. redna vzdrževalna dela potekajo že od 22.5. :D
<CrazyLemon> takrat je bil datum "ponovno obiščite 23.5" :D
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeCbuRBXkAAvYs_.jpg:large
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-26
<lead_pipe23ux> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<lead_pipe23ux> lynxlynxlynx b4d Lurker69 CrazyLemon napsy speed- metalcamp wooosaiiii msev- andrej polz pitastrudl jabuk blacky Guest94494 alfaboy MC_saban ubuntulog idioterna lowkey BigWhale slax0r
<CrazyLemon> Under Armour, Inc. is allowed to transfer my personal data to the US to enable this service. I'm aware US laws may be less protective than those of my country/region.
<CrazyLemon> #GDPRshit
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6441.83, low: 6315.38, high: 6547.38, bid: 6449.24, ask: 6462.04
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 515.19468693 (0.0798335 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> mijau
 * sasa84 počoha slax0r 
<sasa84> ah ja ...
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-27
<sasa84> morning
<sasa84_> .
<CrazyLemon> zadeva: [SPAM] Juana
<CrazyLemon> spammer being honest
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<After68> list
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-20
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> ta tanov danger zone je fun
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-21
<msev-> CrazyLemon, js prisegam na Hofer :D
<msev-> “At the same time, China supports Chinese companies to use legal weapons to defend their legitimate rights,” :D
<napsy> b4d is being bad
<msev-> klasičen b4d
<CrazyLemon> msev- dej nehi. kakšen hofer
<msev-> nism hipster :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- nerabiš pa bit cheapskate madona.. tista roba v hoferju je za upokojence ki naredijo 10km
<zdobersek> literally him
<CrazyLemon> cheapskate retiree ?
<zdobersek> cheesesteak retiree
<CrazyLemon> i love me some steak
<msev-> morm si nabavt se ene široke hlače za mtb
<zdobersek> literal grandma
<msev-> dons pa plezat :D
<CrazyLemon> a kdo uporablja kak music streaming service?
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-22
<napsy1> lot-o-host-change-o
<Matthai> Jutro... ? Eno vprašanje. Nekaj programiram v Pythonu in uporabljam curses, pa mi ne piše slovenskih znakov (konkretno č). V drugi vrstici Python aplikacije sicer imam # coding: utf8, ampak očitno je treba še nekaj v curses posebej nastavit?
<napsy> zna bit da tvoj terminal ne podpira utf-8
<idioterna> Matthai: LC_ALL=sl_SI.UTF-8 python bar.py
<idioterna> pa bo
<Matthai>    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL,"")
<Matthai>    stdscr = curses.initscr()
<Matthai> tole sem ugotovil
<idioterna> ne to ne bo dobr
<idioterna> k je odvisn od sistemskih nastavitev
<Matthai> hmm, v bistvu dela... je pa res, da mi terminal podpira slovenski locale
<Matthai> mislim, sem ga pač skonfiguriral z dpkg-reconfigure
<idioterna> namest "" dej en utf-8 locale
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ce ti je samo vazno da pr tebi dela je ok
<Matthai> samo če nisem dal te vrstice, ni delalo... tkao da očitno mora biti sistemska nastavitev, plus nastavitev v ncurses
<idioterna> kaj ti pa set|grep LC_
<idioterna> izpise
<slax0r> jutro
<Matthai> idioterna,
<Matthai> set|grep LC_
<Matthai> LC_ADDRESS=sl_SI.UTF-8
<Matthai> LC_IDENTIFICATION=sl_SI.UTF-8
<Matthai> LC_MEASUREMENT=sl_SI.UTF-8
<Matthai> LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8
<Matthai> LC_MONETARY=sl_SI.UTF-8
<Matthai> LC_NAME=sl_SI.UTF-8
<Matthai> LC_NUMERIC=sl_SI.UTF-8
<Matthai> LC_PAPER=sl_SI.UTF-8
<Matthai> LC_TELEPHONE=sl_SI.UTF-8
<slax0r> y u no pastebin?
<Matthai> LC_TIME=sl_SI.UTF-8
<Matthai>     local LC_CTYPE=C;
<Matthai>     COMPREPLY+=($( compgen -W         "$( { LC_ALL=C ifconfig -a || ip addr show; } 2>/dev/null | command sed -ne             's/.*addr:\([^[:space:]]*\).*/\1/p' -ne             's|.*inet[[:space:]]\{1,\}\([^[:space:]/]*\).*|\1|p' )"         -- "$cur" ))
<Matthai>             local argtype=$( LC_ALL=C $1 --help 2>&1 | command sed -ne                 "s|.*$prev\[\{0,1\}=[<[]\{0,1\}\([-A-Za-z0-9_]\{1,\}\).*|\1|p" );
<Matthai>         COMPREPLY=($( compgen -W "$( LC_ALL=C $1 --help 2>&1 |             command sed -ne 's/.*\(--[-A-Za-z0-9]\{1,\}=\{0,1\}\).*/\1/p' | sort -u )"             -- "$cur" ));
<Matthai>     COMPREPLY+=($(         { LC_ALL=C ifconfig -a || ip link show; } 2>/dev/null | command sed -ne         "s/.*[[:space:]]HWaddr[[:space:]]\{1,\}\($re\)[[:space:]].*/\1/p" -ne         "s/.*[[:space:]]HWaddr[[:space:]]\{1,\}\($re\)[[:space:]]*$/\1/p" -ne         "s|.*[[:space:]]\(link/\)\{0,1\}ether[[:space:]]\{1,\}\($re\)[[:space:]].*|\2|p" -ne         "s|.*[[:space:]]\(link/\)\{0,1\}ether[[:space:]]\{1,\}\($re\)[[:space:]]*$|\2|p"
<Matthai>                 LC_ALL=C "$( dequote "$cmd" )" ${2:---help} 2>&1
<Matthai>                 LC_ALL=C "$( dequote "$cmd" )" ${2:---usage} 2>&1
<Matthai> sorry.. shame on me
<idioterna> LC_ALL manjka :)
<idioterna> zato sm ti reku un
<idioterna>  Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašu09:36< idioterna> Matthai: LC_ALL=sl_SI.UTF-8 python bar.py
<idioterna> oh well
<idioterna> shame on me too
<slax0r> js mam sam LC_COLLATE=C :P
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-23
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> helou helou
<CrazyLemon> hey saška
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> a si mel kej pogrešu? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje si pa bila??
<sasa84> offline? :D
<sasa84> ampak v duhu vedno z ubuntu-si!
<sasa84> ej, kje je moj slax0r ?
<sasa84> uuuu, hokej!
<sasa84> heia sverige!
<sasa84> mucki, Å¡e kej jutr pridem!
<sasa84> pozdravte mojga slax0r :*
<sasa84> pa idioterna tud!
<sasa84> papa ;)
<idioterna> bom sebe pozdravu
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-24
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-26
<CrazyLemon> https://vimeo.com/338361997
<CrazyLemon> awesome ^
<idioterna> https://apps-cloud.n-tv.de/img/20039588-1505746471000/4-3/750/imago72836805h.jpg
<CrazyLemon> translation pls
<slax0r> he called you a nazi
<slax0r> I bet you did nazi that coming
<CrazyLemon> well that's not nice
<idioterna> 'tukaj bi lahko visel nacist'
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-18
<speed-> HAI
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-19
<CrazyLemon> buhdej?
<idioterna> dan
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-21
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gnome.org/news/2020/05/patent-case-against-gnome-resolved/
